# Zöglinge 2016



## Tanny (18. Mai 2016)

........es geht wieder los......

Ich habe diese Überschrift gewählt, damit ich bei meinen Berichten, falls es 
mehr werden, nicht wieder alles auf verschiedene Threads aufteilen muss. 

Heute Vormittag fing es schon damit an, dass ich einen Anruf aus Rostock bekam: 

es ging um eine verunglückte Altschwalbe. 

Sie hat sich vermutlich einen Flügel geprellt. 

Wir hatten ein ca 1-stündiges Beratungsgespräch 
(rund 20 Gespräche habe ich seit Mitte April schon geführt)
und ich habe ein gutes Gefühl, dass die ANruferin die Krankenpflege hinbekommt 

Dnn wollte ich mir, da wir endlich wieder Sonne haben, ein paar entspannte Fotostunden 
gönnen, als ein Auto auf den Hof fuhr:

Aus dem Auto stieg eine junge Frau aus Elmshorn mit einem kleinen Karton in der Hand...
....ich ahnte was.....

"Sie habe in dem Karton ein kleines Vogelküken, das sie noch so gerade eben vor einem 
Elsternangriff retten konnte. 

Sichtbare Verletzungen habe er keine, aber er kann nicht __ fliegen und sieht ganz elend aus."

Das kleine Vögelchen  entpuppte sich als Kohlmeisennestling im Übergang zum Ästling. 

Der Kleine machte einen kräftigen Eindruck und als ich ihn in die Hand nahm, protestierte 
er lautstark. 

Auch Füttern war überhaupt nicht seins - schon gar nicht in der Hand. 

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass er das Nesthäckchen in einem Gelege war. 

Vermutlich waren die Geschwister fertig zum Ausfliegen, während dieser Kleine 
noch gut ein bis zwei Tage hätte haben können. 

Aber wenn alle ausfliegen, muss er natürlich mit. 

Er kann etwas flatter und schafft ein paar Zentimeter in die Höhe und in die Weite und er 
kann problemlos von oben zu Boden fliegen. 

Das war es aber auch. 

Da er sehr kräftig und fit schien, vermute ich, dass er bis zum Schluss von den Eltern 
gefüttert und versorgt wurde, aber leider von der Elster entdeckt und als schwächstes 
Glied in der Gruppe als Beute auserkoren worden war. 

Er war bei seiner Ankunft bei mir in einem Zustand, wo man hätte versuchen können, 
den Kleinen nach dem ANgriff aufzunehmen, in einen Busch zu setzen und das alles aus etwas 
Entfernung zu beobachten. 

Eventuell hätte er, wenn er sich sicher fühlt angefangen, die Eltern zu rufen und wenn die 
gekommen wären und weiter gefüttert hätten, wäre alles okay gewesen. 

Die wenigsten Leute wissen aber, dass das unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen geht. 

Die Finderin hatte meine Telefonnummer nicht, so dass sie hätte direkt vom 
Fundort anrufen können. 

(habe jetzt erstmal unsere Zeitung angerufen - die bringen einen Bericht zum Thema, erklären, wie man sich verhalten soll und veröffentlichen meine Tel. Nr.)

So hat sie den Kleinen erstmal in einen gepolsterten Karton gesetzt und ist eine halbe Stunde 
später zu mir gefahren. 

Da sie leider einen wichtigen Termin hatte, war es nicht mehr möglich, einen Rückgabeversuch
zu machen und der Kleine wurde bei mir einquartiert. 

Erstmal habe ich den Kleinen in einer Müslischale in die Küche gesetzt und das ganze dann 
in eine hohe Papiertüte (weil sonst wäre er zu Boden geflattert). 

          

Ein Heimchen konnte ich ihm unter heftigem Protest verabreichen - dann habe ich ihn 
erstmal allein gelassen. 

Meine Kohlmeisen brüten ja auch wieder und ich beschloß, mal in den Kasten zu schauen, 
ob die Kleinen eventuell genauso weit sind - dann hätte ich meinen kleinen Waisen 
dazu setzen können. 

Es war ein Glück, dass ich aufgemacht habe, denn im Nest an der Kante hatten die Eltern 
bereits zwei tote Küken aufgestapelt (die langsam anfingen zu stinken) 
und in der Mitte sassen noch 3 lebende Kücken. 

  
Jetzt konnte ich mir auch erklären, warum mir das so vorkam, als ob die Eltern die letzten 
2 Tage nur noch selten und halbherzig füttern..... 

Ihre Küken brauchen noch mindestens eine Woche, bis sie soweit sind - ich denke, so lange hätten 
sie mit den Leichen im Kasten nicht durchgehalten. ...und die Eltern wussten das wohl?

ich habe also die Toten entsorgt und wieder zu gemacht. 

jetzt wird auch wieder normal im Sekundentakt gefüttert 

Für meine kleine Waise war das natürlich nicht hilfreich. 

ich habe ihr dann im Vogelzimmer in der Dusche auf dem Sandfussboden eine 
Badewanne aufgestellt, diverse Futter und Grit - falls der Kleine anfängt, selbständig 
rumzulaufen und rumzupicken. 

Dann gabs den altbewährten CD Player, den Spatzi schon bis zum Get No gehört hat 

...und, da es noch ganz schön kalt ist, die künstliche Glucke. 

Diese Wärmeplatte habe ich in den Sand gestellt und ein Kaminholz drunter gelegt, so dass 
der Kleine selbst die Höhe, wo er sitzen und damit den Grad der Wärme bestimmen kann. 

            

Er kann aber auch, wenn er will, ganz unter der Wärmeplatte raus und sogar in einen Erlenast 
klettern oder flattern. 


Anschließend das altbekannte Spiel: Fliegen klatschen, Heimchen abtauen und die Kids, die 
zum Glück heute zum Reiten da waren, haben dann gleich mal ein paar von den kleinen 
__ Spinnen von der Koppel gesammelt. 

Ca eine Stunde habe ich dann vor dem Kleinen auf dem Fußboden gesessen und 
ihm immer wieder mit der Pinzette und einem Futtertier vor dem Schnabel rumgewedelt. 

Diese "Zwangsfütterung", wie man sie bei echten Nestlingen ein bis zweimal macht, bevor sie von selbst betteln, war bei ihm schier unmöglich - der Kleine wurde immer widersetzlicher - da war der freie Fütterungsversuch besser.

...und es klappte: irgendwann sperrte er den Schnabel auf und schnappte nach dem Futtertier. 

Also er ist vom Fressverhalten tatsächlich genau am Übergang vom Nestling zum Ästling. 

Ab spätem Nachmittag konnte ich so alle halbe Stunde etwa ins Vogelzimmer gehen - der Kleine hockte immer unter der Wärmeplatte - und sowie ich die Platte anhob, sperrte sich das Schnäbelchen auf 

Zum Schluss begann er sogar, nach mir zu rufen, bis das Futter vorm Schnabel erschien.

Also alles in allem sieht es gut aus 

Heute abend habe ich den CD Player abgestellt, Platte angelassen und um 20 Uhr die letzte Fütterung vorgenommen. 

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, wie es ihm morgen früh geht und ob er den Elsternangriff wirklich 
schadlos überstanden hat. 




....und ein Foto habe ich noch von einer meiner Brutkohlmeisen, wie sie sich vom Kaffeetisch ihren Snack abholt: 

  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo, Kirstin
einfach nur toll!!! like
Viel Erfolg weiterhin und bitte weitere Berichte....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eriberto (19. Mai 2016)

Hat der Meisenschlingel / die Meisenschlingelin denn schon einen Namen ? Oder gehst Du davon aus, dass sie / er bald ausfliegt und das nicht lohnt ?
Lese immer gerne bei Dir mit .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, Danke, daß du mit Deinen Berichten weiter machst


----------



## Ida17 (19. Mai 2016)

Moin! 

Ganz großes Lob an Dich Kirstin! Hoffentlich bringt der Zeitungsartikel etwas mehr Klarheit in die Köpfe und man hilft nur dem Wildtier wenn es verletzt oder halb verhungert ist. 
Bitte weiter so!


----------



## Tanny (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo allerseits, 

 ich danke *Euch,* dass ich hier meine Tagebücher weiter schreiben darf 

Nein, noch ist mir kein Name eingefallen - ich suche schon verzweifelt!

Justy - für "Just in time" ?

Meisi? Wednesday? ......oder habt Ihr eine Idee? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> schreiben darf


 *FALSCH! DU DARFST NICHT!*






















*Du mußt - sonst würde uns etwas fehlen!*


----------



## Eriberto (19. Mai 2016)

Vorschlag: Sleepy.
Auf den Fotos hat sie/er ja fast immer die Äuglein geschlossen und ist zudem geschlechtsneutral verwendbar...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2016)

ach Kirstin, wenn wir Dich nicht hätten!
Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf viele, weitere Berichte und Fotos!


----------



## Tanny (19. Mai 2016)

Heute Morgen kam ich ins Vogelzimmer, um den Kleinen zu versorgen. 

Als ich ihn rief, bekam ich keine Antwort - da er aber gestern auch meistens nicht verbal gebettelt 
hat, sondern nur den Schnabel aufsperrte und mit den Flügeln vibrierte, machte ich mir diesbezüglich 
keine Gedanken. 

Also hob ich die Wärmeplatte an...und..........kein Vogel!

Ich suchte das gesamte Vogelzimmer ab und fand ihn nicht. 

Schließlich schaute ich nochmal hinter den Vorhang vor der alten Stahltür: 
da sass der kleine Wicht zusammengekauert, zitterte und sperrte kläglich das 
Schnäbelchen auf. 

Ich holte ihn erstmal aus der Ecke hervor und setzte ihn wieder unter die Wärmeplatte, bevor er 
seine erste Heimchenration bekam (so früh waren noch keine __ Fliegen da )

Unter der Wärmeplatte hörte er dann langsam auf zu zittern und als er satt war, wirkte er auch schon 
wieder etwas "fröhlicher". 

Also bin ich erstmal los und habe die anderen Tiere alle versorgt. 

Als ich anschließend mit der ersten Ladung Fliegen wieder kam, sass er schon wieder außerhalb der 
Dusche auf dem Fussboden. 

Ich prüfte nochmal die Temperatur unter der Wärmeplatte - es war definitiv nicht zu warm. 

Außerdem hatte er durch das schräge Kaminholz darunter und die schräge Einstellung der Platte die 
Möglichkeit, den Temperaturbereich von rund 28 Grad bis runter auf normale Raumtemperatur 
(die der Außentemperatur entspricht), frei zu wählen. 

Aber irgendwie hat er es noch nicht verstanden. 

Also habe ich umgebaut - hab ich ja noch Übung von Marco 

Ich habe den Schreinerbock, den ich letztes Jahr für Sowi hatte wieder vorgeholt, in die Dusche gestellt, 
mit Ästen und Zweigen auf unterschiedlichen Höhen ausgestattet und dann Marco s  Rotlichtwärmelampe 
und eine UV Lampe rangehängt, so dass er sich aussuchen konnte, wo und bei welcher Temperatur er dort auf den 
Zweigen sitzen wollte. 

Da verbrachte der kleine Kerl den Tag.

Ich habe inzwischen für etwas Abwechselung auf dem Speiseplan gesorgt. 
Neben Fliegen und Heimchen habe ich ihm als kleine Zwischenmahlzeiten eine Raupe, ein paar Blattläuse, kleine __ Spinnen 
und einen Engerling gesammelt. 

Nach wie vor redete der Kleine selten, sperrte aber fleissig das Schnäbelchen auf und nahm eigenständig die 
Futtertiere von der Pinzette - und wenn ich sie festhielt, dann zog und zerrte er dran, als ginge es um sein Leben 

Am frühen Nachmittag hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sein Schnabelwulst etwas blasser war und gegen Abend 
hatte er gelegentlich Durchfall 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was die Ursache ist. 

Das Futter war eigentlich absolut perfekt abgestimmt und es war nichts dabei, was für Meisen unverträglich 
sein könnte. 

Ich hoffe, dass er sich bei seinem Ausflug letzte Nacht nicht erkältet hat.

Vielleicht war es aber auch Stress? 

Vielleicht war das ganze Abenteuer:
einen Tick zu früh aus dem Nest, Elsterüberfall, Nacht in der Kälte und das immer 
noch vorhandene "Mißtrauen" gegen uns Menschen 
einfach etwas zu viel? 

Mir war jedenfalls das Risiko zu groß, dass er heute Nacht wieder unter der Wärmeplatte im 
Vogelzimmer raus hüpft. 

Darum habe ich ihm ein Schwalbennest ausgepolstert und mit einem "Dach" aus einer Wollsocke 
versehen, so dass nur noch ein 3 Finger breiter Spalt als GUckloch da ist und die ganze Sache in meinem 
Esszimmer unter die hochgestellte (damit es nicht zu warm wird) Wärmeplatte gestellt. 

Der Kleine hat sich sofort tief in das Nest gekuschelt und als ich eben nochmal im Esszimer war und ihm 
Futter anbot, da schaute er zumindest entspannter aus dem Nest und er frass gut - wenn es nach ihm gegangen 
wäre, hätte ich auch noch mehr Futter nachschieben können. 

Ob er noch Durchfall hat, weiss ich nicht. 
Ich wollte ihn nicht damit stressen, dass ich ihn jetzt nochmal aus dem Nest nehme - zumal ich viel mehr, als 
das, was ich schon gemacht habe, sowieso nicht machen könnte. 

Sein Schnabelwulst ist noch blass, aber ich fand, es war zumindest etwas Farbe zurück gekehrt. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, heute Nacht wird sich entscheiden, ob er durchkommt......

Einen "starken" Namen habe ich ihm heute Nachmittag schon gegeben 

Der Kleine heisst "Tyri"  - wenn es ein "er" ist, von Tyr, wenn es eine "Sie" ist, von Tyra 

Florian, "Sleepy" kam mir einfach nicht über die Lippen. 
Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass "nomen est omen" ist (und die Erfahrung habe ich ja mit so Kandidaten wie 
Kami zur Genüge gemacht) war mir eine "verschlafene" Kohlmeise zu riskant: 
da wird sie ja sofort in Freiheit vom nächsten Greifvogel abgegriffen, wenn sie den verschläft 

...und hier Fotos von heute


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


>


Ich hätte gesagt das ist ein Klaus.


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2016)

...nur schnell zwischendurch - Rest folgt ausführlich heute Abend: 
Tyri hat die Nacht überstanden, Schleimhäute noch etwas hell, aber Kot normal, 
frisst gut und friert nicht mehr - ist wieder im Vogelzimmer und mit ersten ganz kleinen Flugübungen beschäftigt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2016)

Heute war ein langer, aber toller Tag 

Tyri
(ps. Klaus hätte ich auch klasse gefunden  .....aber zu spät.......
bestimmt kommt auch noch ein Klaus  )
sass heute morgen als ich ins Esszimmer kam noch brav unter der Wärmeplatte und
sperrte lautlos den Schnabel auf, als er mich sah.

Er war noch etwas blass um die __ Nase, machte aber einen entspannten Eindruck und sein
Kot von der Nacht sah perfekt aus 

Ich habe ihn erstmal gefüttert und mich dann der Versorgung der anderen Tiere und meiner
Wenigkeit und gewidmet.

Als ich dann zur 2. Fütterung kam war Tyri weg 

Nach einigem Suchen fand ich ihn ganz unauffällig und still auf dem bunten "Perser" unter dem
Tisch sitzen.

Es wurde wohl Zeit, zurück ins Vogelzimmer zu ziehen - im Esszimmer kann ich ihn sonst irgendwann
hinter dem Schrank hervor holen.....

Im Vogelzimmer habe ich mit dem Rotlicht nochmal etwas modifiziert, damit die Duschwanne etwas freier für die Jagd ist.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Füttern kam, sass Tyri woanders.

Ich habe ihn noch kein Mal __ fliegen sehen, aber er muss erste, erfolgreiche Flugversuche gemacht haben,
denn einige Plätze hätte er anders nicht erreichen können.

Ich habe jetzt angefangen, da er einen deutlich entspannteren Eindruck macht, ihn zum Füttern zunächst jedes Mal auf
meine Hand zu setzen (im Hinblick auf s Auswildern, damit er sich bei Bedarf dran erinnern kann).

Dort bekam er das Futtertier nicht in den aufgesperrten Schnabel gesteckt, sondern musste es sich
selbst von der Pinzette holen.

Als das gut klappte und wir sogar "Tauziehen" mit Heimchen machen konnten, habe ich angefangen, die
Futtertiere mit der Pinzette auf meiner Hand abzulegen und mit der Pinzette diese immer wieder zu
bewegen.....

....schließlich hatte Tyri begriffen und holte sich das Futtertier "vom Boden" sprich meiner Hand.

Als das gut klappte habe ich dassellbe in Marcos alter Jagdwanne auf dem Tisch geübt und
auch schon mal ein paar kleine, lebende Heimchen reingesetzt.

Die fand Tyri aber noch nicht spannend.

Dafür interessierte er sich für Sämereien und Nüsse 

Ich hatte eine Handvoll Waldvogelfutter (Sämereien) und ein paar geschälte Sonnenblumenkerne
durch die Quetsche gedreht und auf den Sand in der Jagdwanne gestreut.

Da ich ihm ja anders als die ELtern nicht vormachen kann, dass Kohlmeisen ihre Nüsse und Co
"schreddern" beim Fressen, habe ich eben die Quetsche genommen.

Später, wenn er draußen unterwegs ist, wird er sicher von seinen Artgenossen lernen, wie man
sich dieses Futter selbst zugänglich macht.

Heute Abend habe ich Tyri keine Wärmeplatte mehr hingestellt, sondern das Rotlicht an gelassen.

Er kann sich dann aussuchen, ob er unter, neben oder weit weg von der Wärmelampe schlafen will.

Auf jeden Fall wird er diese Wärmequelle bei Bedarf sicher wiederfinden.......

Insofern: heute war in Sachen Tyri ein richtig toller Tag 

....ach ja, und Heimchen habe ich heute wieder geholt und natürlich gleich meine "Heimchen-Homes" wieder
eingerichtet.

Die kleinen Kerle waren soooo glücklich, als sie aus diesen blöden Plastikdosen raus kamen und so viel
leckeres Naturfutter vorfanden 

Soweit von heute.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von der vorletzten Fütterung heute:


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2016)

Warum sind eigentlich bei mir immer gerade die Insekten plötzlich nicht da, die ich suche???

Von vorne:
Tyri hat die Nacht im Vogelzimmer gut überstanden.
Er sass heute morgen noch unter der Rotlichtlampe.

Ich vermute, dass er die ganze Nacht dort verbracht hat.

Ich bin etwas unschlüssig, "was ich von ihm halten soll" - schwer zu erklären.

Einerseits wirkt er noch wie ein Nestling, andererseits benimmt er sich häufig wie ein Ästling.

Seine Flugversuche sind immer noch kläglich.
Er schafft es von A nach B, wenn B etwas tiefer liegt.

Zielgerichtete Landung ist Glückssache - so manches Mal stürzt er bei der Landung ab.

Ich habe versucht, ihn in einen Meisennistkasten zu setzen, weil ich dachte:

vielleicht ist er einfach noch nicht so weit.

Aber da drin hat es ihn keine Stunde gehalten. 

Andererseits sitzt er irgendwo und wirkt dann eine ganze Weile, als würde er mit offenen Augen schlafen.

Komme ich mit Futter, sperrt er halbherzig den Schnabel auf, futtert aber dann mit großem Appetit und anschließend
wird er dann hellwach - man kann sehen, wie sein Blick durch den Raum schweift und er sich genau überlegt, auf welchem
Weg er jetzt am Besten irgendwo hin kommt.

Da kämpft er sich dann auch kletternd und flatternd hin, setzt sich auf den auserkorenen Ast und "schläft" wieder weg. 

Nach wie vor gibt er keine Bettellaute von sich.

Ab und an sitzt er aber irgendwo auf einem Zweig und trällert fröhlich vor sich hin.

Irgendwie erinnert er mich in vieler Hinsicht an meinen Dackel, wie er sich als Welpe verhielt, als ich ihn beim Züchter
"besichtigte" (und gleich mitnahm):

Er ist distanziert, betrachtet mich und seine Umgebung mit wachem Auge ganz genau - aber ist dabei weder ängstlich noch
hektisch oder aufdringlich - er wirkt einfach, als würde er alles interessiert aus der Distanz verfolgen.....

...sehr schwer in Worte zu fassen.....

Da er nicht bettelt und im Vergleich zu den Schwalben, Spatzi oder Marco relativ wenige Futtertiere pro mal nimmt,
habe ich manchmal die Befürchtung, dass es zu wenig sein könnte.

Andererseits:
er will einfach nicht mehr und er macht, wenn er auf eine seiner kurzen Entdeckungstouren geht, einen wachen,
kräftigen Eindruck.

Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass Kohlmeisen ihre Küken bevorzugt mit Raupen aufziehen und wenn es keine Raupen gibt,
__ Spinnen den Hauptanteil an Nahrung ausmachen.

Außerdem Larven diverser Insekten (von Rosen, __ Eichen, Obstgehölzen usw).

Damit mein Kleiner bei dem Wenigen, was er frisst (vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich nur Vielfrasse kenne?)
wenigstens optimal versorgt wird, bin ich heute auf Jagd gegangen:

Ich habe nicht eine einzige Raupe gefunden! ...und das, obwohl ich sonst jedes Jahr gigantischen Raupenfrass überall hatte....

Spinnen: ja, ich habe riesige Massen - besonders von den kleinen Springspinnen im __ Gundermann und in den Brennesseln.

Es ist schon eine echte Herausforderung, die Tierchen zu erwischen - ich habe nie geglaubt, dass ich mal fluchen würde,
weil ich die Spinnen nicht erwische........

An der Grenze zum "Ekelfaktor" ist aber dann die Verfütterung:

Nein Tyri frisst nicht einfach getötete Spinnen - Tyri möchte sie sauber zwischen zwei Fingern zu einer breiigen Kugel
gedreht haben  und dann, aber auch nur dann ist er regelrecht verrückt nach den Teilen!

Zudem habe ich noch sämtliche Gehölze auf dem Grundstück nach Blattläusen und Insektenlarven abgesucht -
sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein:

ich hatte jedes Jahr den einen oder anderen braunen Baum, weil irgendwas seine
Blätter ausgesaugt hat.

Nur dieses Jahr ist alles anders - mit Ach und Krach habe ich ein paar mit Blattläusen besetzte Zweige gefunden, die
ich dann abgeschnitten und Tyri reingelegt habe, falls er schon mal selbst probieren will.

Außerdem hat er diverse Wildkräuterblüten bekommen.

...und __ Fliegen, Heimchen und ein bis zeimal täglich eine Drohnenmade sowie abgekochte Buffalos bekommt er natürlich auch nach
wie vor angeboten.

Nachmittags hat er sein allererstes Bad genommen.

Eher zufällig war er in die Vogeltränke gehüpft, schaute verwundert unter sich, pickte ins Wasser und fing dann an,
zunächst zögerlich, dann mit wahrer Begeisterung zu baden.

Anschliessen zog er sich in eine Ecke der Jagdwanne zurück und wollte sich da zum Schlafen hinhocken. 

Da ich nicht riskieren wollte, dass er sich erkältet, habe ich ihn dann mal gleich auf meinen Finger hüpfen lassen und
unter das Rotlicht befördert, wo er auch sofort in Schlafhaltung ging und sich trocknen ließ.

Heute Abend habe ich ihn nach der letzten Fütterung wieder unter das Rotlicht gesetzt und es sah so aus, als ob er
sich da heute auch nicht mehr wegbewegen wird.

Sein Kot war übrigens den ganzen Tag perfekt - regelmäßig wie ein Uhrwerk und gute Konsistenz. 

Soweit von heute - die Bilder sind von heute Abend.....


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tanny,

wenn es für dich so schwierig ist Insekten zu fangen, dann gäbe es da vielleicht eine einfache Alternative. In Angelgeschäften kannst du kleine Dosen mit Maden kaufen, die  Maden gibt es auch in verschiedenen Größen. Die Maden halten sich im Kühlschrank ca. 2 Wochen und kostet nicht viel 0,1 Liter 1,-Euro.

Aber Dose im Kühlschrank gut verschließen, die gehen gerne auf Wanderschaft. Hatte deshalb schon mal einen gewaltigen Ehestreit.


----------



## slavina (22. Mai 2016)

Bei uns sehe ich die Meisen immer die Obstbäume absuchen. Sie holen da einen ganzen Schnabel voll kleiner Raupen raus und __ fliegen damit zum Nistkasten. Bei uns muß es dieses Jahr viele kleine grüne Raupen geben. Habe mal nachgeschaut und tatsächlich, an den Blättern sitzen sie, aber auch nur an den Obstgehölzen. Bin froh das wir die Meisen haben.....


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> In Angelgeschäften kannst du kleine Dosen mit Maden kaufen,



Ja, ich weiss. 
Heimchen habe ich sowieso schon "angesetzt" - sprich gekauft und jetzt in ihrem Gehege, damit sie aufgefüttert werden 
und da Meisen Raupen und Maden fressen, habe ich auch schon Lebendköder Fliegenmaden und Wachsmottenmaden geholt. 

Aber auch die sind einseitig ernährt und liefern somit kein breites Nahrungsspektrum. 

Hinzu kommt, dass man beide 3 Minuten sprudelnd kochen muss, damit sie sicher tot sind. 

Fliegenmaden sind, abgesehen davon, dass sie für die wenigsten Singvögel geeignet sind, bei der Jungvogelaufzucht 
brandgefährlich, da sie, wenn sie nicht wirklich tot sind, sich durch die Darmwand fressen, bevor sie im Verdauungstrakt des Vogel 
getötet werden. 

Durch die Abkochung verändere ich sie - es entspricht also nicht mehr 100% dem, was der Vogel an natürlichem Bedarf hat. 

Insofern vermeide ich es, auf gekaufte Insekten zurück zu greifen, wo es geht. 

Die gekauften sind quasi nur "Lückenbüßer" oder "Auffüller", wenn ich nicht genug Naturfang habe. 




slavina schrieb:


> Bei uns muß es dieses Jahr viele kleine grüne Raupen geben



Kannst Du mir bitte einen Obstbaum rüber schicken 

Ich habe meine sämtlichen 30 Obstbäume akribisch abgesucht und keine einzige! Raupe gefunden. 

In den Vorjahren habe ich dort immer Raupen......aber war ja klar: da habe ich sie nicht gebraucht 

....und wenn ich dachte, schlimmer, als __ Spinnen-Matschkugeln drehen geht nicht mehr.....

....dann müsst Ihr mal aus einem Ameisenstaat mit der Pinzette die Eier plündern......

Ich wusste gar nicht, wie schnell und agressiv Ameisen werden können.....

Man sagt ja: bei Rheuma soll man sich in Brennessel legen, bei Hautparasiten in einen Ameisenhaufen setzen. 
Rheuma werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr kriegen - habe gestern auf meiner Raupensuche ein ausgiebiges Brennesselbad genommen....

....und wenn ich Hautparasiten hatte.....die sind spätestens seit heute Vormittag Vergangenheit.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2016)

Heute Morgen kam ich ins Vogelzimmer und Tyri sass wie gestern noch unter dem Rotlicht.
Nachdem er 3 Futtertiere genommen hatte, verweigerte er weiteres Futter und flog
etwas wackelig, aber erfolgreich rüber zum Tisch.

Als ich später zum zweiten Mal ins Vogelzimmer kam war Tyri verschwunden 

Ich habe geschlagene 30 Minuten den Raum abgesucht - überall unter und hinter geschaut - kein Tyri 

Ich war ratlos.

Dann schweifte mein Blick eher zufällig hoch zur Decke und wer sass da auf dem dünnen Zweig ganz dicht unter der
Decke und schaute still auf mich runter?

Tyri!

Er hat es offensichtlich erstmals geschafft, richtig hoch zu __ fliegen und auch sicher zu landen 

...als er merkte, dass ich ihn erblickte, sperrte er dann schon mal den Schnabel auf 

Den Rest des Tages verbrachte ich mit __ Spinnen jagen, Ameisen Eier klauen, Fliegen klatschen, nicht
vorhandene Raupen sammeln, Kechermix fangen und Tyri füttern.

Tyri ist heute viel geflogen - immer, wenn ich nicht im Raum war - gesehen habe ich es daran, dass er
bei jeder Fütterung woanders sass 

Außerdem bevorzugt er seit heute hohe Sitzplätze mt Übersicht 

Zum ersten Mal beobachte ich, dass er gezielt bestimmte Plätze ansteuert und sie auch
wieder findet.

Bisher habe ich ihn ja immer wieder tagsüber mal zur Rotlichtlampe gesetzt, wenn ich ihn irgendwo auf
dem kalten Fussboden hocken sah.

Heute ist er eigenständig unter das Rotlicht gegangen, wenn er es wärmer haben wollte.

Da er jetzt hohe Plätze bevorzugt, habe ich nochmal umgebaut und die Lampenkonstruktion
auf die Bienenbeute befördert, so dass er da jetzt auf Fensterhöhe sitzt und wenn er sich oben
auf die Lampenaufhängung setzt, befindet er sich fast unter der Decke des Raumes.

Außerdem kann ich Tyri seit heute Nachmittag das Futter hinstreuen und er pickt es dann selbst auf.

Insgesamt hat Tyri heute in jeder Hinsicht große Fortschritte gemacht und meine Zweifel von gestern
sind gerade verschwunden 

Fotos gibt es nur wenige.

Tyri ist sehr scheu und obwohl ich niemals bei den Zöglingen mit Blitz fotografiere, macht es ihn
schon skeptisch, wenn nur das Licht vom Autofocus an geht.

Ich schätze, es dauert noch höchstens eine Woche - vermutlich weniger, bis er selbständig
Futter findet und auch sicher fliegt und landet.

Dann kann er raus 

Wäre er etwas mehr auf mich geprägt, würde ich jetzt schon ab und an mit ihm rausgehen.

Aber so ist zu erwarten, dass er nicht zurück kommt - und das würde er nicht überleben.

Insofern muss er so lange drin bleiben, bis er sicher auch ohne mich klar kommt, falls er sich nicht zurück traut.


----------



## jolantha (23. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, es tut mir so richtig leid für Dich, daß Du als Vogelmama soviel Arbeit mit der Futterbeschaffung hast. 
Deshalb auch ein dickes Danke an Dich, daß Du Dir noch die Zeit nimmst, uns teilnehmen zu lassen


----------



## Tanny (23. Mai 2016)

Tyri ist fleissig am __ Fliegen!

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass er auch schon mal am Meisenknödel und im Gras oder an dem frischen
Wildkräuterstrauss
(Löwenzahn, wilde Möhre, Hirtentäschel, __ Gänseblümchen, diverse Gräser mit Ähre,
einen Rosenzweig mit Blattläusen etc.)
rumknabbert, denn wenn ich komme, frisst er zwar, ist aber nicht sonderlich hungrig. 

Das einzige, wo er wirklich richtig aus dem Häuschen ist, ist wenn ich mit "Vogelschoki"  komme:
Bienenmaden (Drohnenbrut) - dafür ist er heute erstmals sogar zu mir gekommen.

Nachmittags habe ich die verdorrten Zweige ausgeräumt und ihm neue, dicht belaubte Bäumchen reingestellt..

Außerdem gab es in der Jagdwanne einen  Laubhaufen (weil da immer Krabbelzeug drin ist)
und ich habe eine frische Grassode in die Dusche gelegt.

meine Spinnenjagd habe ich ganz gut perfektioniert bekommen 

Tyri schafft es jetzt sogar schon, sich oben an der Decke festzuhalten und er verfehlt sein Ziel bzw.
die sichere Landung nur noch ganz selten.

Seine Scheu mir gegenüber hat sich gelegt.
Er kommt zwar nicht direkt zu mir, aber er schaut auch nicht mehr verunsichert, wenn ich ihn
von irgendeinem Zweig auf meinen Finger nehme, um ihn an den Futterplatz zu setzen.

Alles in allem wirkt er viel entspannter und auch wacher/aktiver.

Er gefällt mir gut, wie er sich entwickelt 

Fotos wollte  ich bei der letzten Fütterung machen, da kam aber was dazwischen, so dass ich nicht mehr
dazu kam.

Insofern heute keine Tyri-Fotos ....
....aber ganz müsst Ihr auf Fotos nicht verzichten:

Als ich kurz nach 19 Uhr gerade im Hühnerstall war, klingelte mein Handy.

Eine leicht verzweifelte Frau aus Alveslohe war dran:

Sie stand vor ihrer Tür und konnte nicht rein.

Ein großer schwarzer Vogel, der wohl einen verletzten Flügel hat
sass davor und griff alles an, was sich ihm näherte.

Ich fragte, was das für ein Vogel sei?

Sie wüsste es nicht genau - ein Rabe vielleicht und so wie er sich gebärdet, hatte sie Angst,
sich ihm zu nähern.

Ich erklärte ihr, dass der Vogel vermutlich höllische Schmerzen und panische ANgst hat und sich
deswegen so gebärdet.

Ich riet ihr, eine Wolldecke zu nehmen und vorsichtig über den Vogel zu werfen.

Dann ganz behutsam mit der Decke den Vogel aufnehmen.

Da sie jedoch für die Decke zunächst an dem tobenden Vogel hätte vorbei kommen müssen,
war das auszuschließen.

Ich empfahl ihr, mal beim Nachbarn zu fragen und falls da auch keiner helfen kann, die Feuerwehr oder
die Polizei anzurufen und zu erfragen, wer aus deren unmittelbarer Nähe in der Lage sei, den Vogel einzufangen.

Da es sehr schwer ist, um diese Zeit überhaupt einen Zögling irgendwo abgeben zu können, geschweige
denn sogar einen verletzten Rabenvogel, bot ich ihr an, den Vogel, wenn sie ihn haben, zu mir zu bringen.

Ca 15 Minuten später klingelte das Telefon wieder:
der Nachbar hatte ihr geholfen und war auch bereit, sie mitsamt Vogel zu mir raus zu fahren.

Ich bereitete also schon mal alles vor.
Ich erwartete aufgrund der Schilderung eine ausgewachsene Rabenkrähe oder sogar einen Kolkraben.

Da ich nicht wusste, wie verletzt er sein würde und wie er sich gebärden würde, habe ich zwei Gehege
vorbereitet:

einmal das große Kleintiergehege in dem wir letztes Jahr vorübergehend die zwei Nestlinge Marco und Polo
gefüttert hatten und einmal einen Katzen/Hundetransportkasten.

Beide versah ich am Boden mit Kieselgur (gegen eventuelle __ Parasiten), dann darauf Späne u
nd darauf dick Heu.

Außerdem habe ich jeweils ein passendes Laken bereit gelegt, um das Gehege, in das der Vogel letztendlich
kommen würde, abdunkeln zu können, damit er erstmal zur Ruhe kommen kann.

Ich war gerade fertig, da traf die Finderin ein.
Das kleine Bündel in ihrer Hand sprach nicht für einen ausgewachsenen Rabenvogel.

Nachdem wir ihn ausgepackt hatten, er war ganz ruhig und zurückhaltend, kam ein kleiner
Krähenästling zum Vorschein.

Die Finderin hatte wohl zwischenzeitlich herausgefunden, dass der Kleine vermutlich von einem
Auto angefahren worden ist - eine Nachbarin hatte ihn zuvor auf der Straße gesehen.

Offene Wunden waren nicht zu sehen, ein Flügel hängt leicht - ich habe fast den Verdacht, dass
da nichts gebrochen ist, aber ein Band oder eine Sehne durch ist 

Wenn der Kleine morgen früh noch lebt (eine Gehirnerschütterung ist bei einer
Kollision ja nie auszuschließen), werde ich morgen vormittag zum Tierarzt fahren, um
das abzuklären.

Heute Abend hat er erstmal ein wenig gestocktes Ei mit Heimchen und Wasser bekommen.
Danach ging es ab in die Box und Tuch drüber, damit er sich erst einmal  in Ruhe erholen kann.

Fotos habe ich noch schnell gemacht (etwas dunkel weil ohne Blitz), da ich bei der Bestimmung von Krähenästlingen
nicht sonderlich sattelfest bin.

Ich vermute, dass es ein Rabenkrähenästling ist, aber für eine korrekte Fütterung muss ich sicher sein, dass es
keine Saatkrähe ist.

Darum habe ich die Fotos ins Rabenforum gestellt in der Hoffnung, da Hilfe zu bekommen.

Sollte sich beim TA rausstellen, dass er bzgl. des Flügels gute Chancen hat, muss ich so schnell wie möglich eine 
krähenerfahrene Aufzuchtstelle finden, wo er die entsprechende Pflege, korrekte Fütterung, Krähengesellschaft und
eine umsichtige Auswilderung bekommt.

Mal schauen, ob der kleine Wicht es heute Nacht schafft und was der Tierarzt morgen sagt.......

Hier die Fotos:

       

ps......dass man nicht unbedingt auf den Esstisch kackt, muss der Kleine noch lernen


----------



## Eriberto (23. Mai 2016)

Man kackt halt, wenn man muss ... Mal wieder klasse zu lesen! Und toll, dass Tyri sich so prächtig entwickelt. Nach letzten Fotos zu urteilen ein echter Wonneproppen.
Meine Hochachtung für die Mühe, die Du dir machst. Kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen, da ich die kleinen und großen 'Piepsies' auch 'töfte' finde.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2016)

...wenn sich nicht dramatisch und unerwartet etwas ändert und wenn morgen nicht ein
unerwartetes  über uns hereinbricht, dann werde ich Tyri morgen die Tür in die Freiheit öffnen 

Tyri ist heute gigantisch viel herumgeflogen, an der Wand, an der Decke, an der Rahmenkante des Fensters und natürlich
in jedem Ast und Zweig, den das Vogelzimmer zu bieten hatte, gelandet.

Futter von der Pinzette konnte ich ihm noch genau 4 x geben - jeweils ein einziges Futtertier.

Da er trotzdem ständig etwas hat fallen lassen, muss er sich selbst was organisiert haben 

Ich habe ihm heute einige trockene Laubhaufen ins Vogelzimmer gelegt, weil da immer viele Krabbler drin wohnen
und die Meisen draußen auch immer ganz wild darin rumwühlen und ich habe ihm zwei Grassoden am Wiesenrand
ausgestochen und reingelegt.

Da wird auch was drin leben.

Offensichtlich kann Tyri sich gut versorgen.

Flüchten tut er auch, sowie sich etwas unerwartet bewegt und zu guter Letzt hat er heute erfolgreich mit einer
lebenden Bienendrohnenmade gelernt, dass er den Fuss raufstellen muss und sie dann erstmal abtöten und
aufpicken muss, bevor er sie verschlingt.

Nachdem er das raus hatte, hat er das auch später noch mit einem größeren Heimchen gemacht (das allerdings
schon tot war, da es aus meinem Gefrierschrank stammte )

Heute Nachmittag hat er ganz häufig den Fensterspalt angeflogen und ich hatte den Eindruck, am liebsten
hätte er, wenn er nicht so gross wäre, sich rausgezwängt.

Also alle Zeichen stehen auf "Abschied" - er kann __ fliegen, landen, starten, Gefahren erkennen und Futter sammeln -
den Rest wird er sich schnell von den anderen Vögeln abschauen können denke ich.

Ich bezweifel, dass er, wenn er erstmal draußen ist, sich nochmal erkennbar sehen lässt.

Er war heute schon so scheu, dass ich ihn draußen nicht hätte von anderen
Kohlmeisen unterscheiden können.


Die kleine Rabenkrähe hat die Nacht überstanden.
Sie wirkte heute Morgen ganz entspannt und bettelte auch gleich.

Es gab ein wenig Rinderhack, etwas gestocktes Eigelb und ein paar Heimchen.

Dann ging es zum Tierarzt, da ihr Flügel immer noch hing.

Als wir dran waren und ich sie aus der Transportbox nahm, sass sie ganz entspannt - etwas wackelig, aber
mit festem (Krallen-)Griff auf meinen Fingern und schaute sich um, bevor sie wie
selbstverständlich anfing, ihr Gefieder zu putzen 

Dabei hob sie auch den hängenden Flügel an und putzte sich ausgiebig darunter.

Der Tierarzt tastete den Flügel und den Körper vorsichtig ab und meinte dann, dass
er nicht den EIndruck habe, dass da etwas gebrochen sei.

Es fühlt sich zumindest alles so an, als ob es am richtigen Platz sei.

Da sie den Flügel auch bewegen kann, vermutet er auch eher keinen Bänder- oder Sehnenriss,
sondern eher irgendeine Form von Überdehnung.

Natürlich kann man einen Bruch nicht 100%ausschließen - dafür müssten wir röntgen.

Er würde aber aufgrund ihres jungen Alters (da heilt noch viel) des Gesamteindrucks in Optik und Verhalten
und der Tatsache, dass die Kleine den Flügel so gut bewegt, nicht
gerne dran rummanipulieren (was beim Röntgen nötig wäre).

Falls ein Anbruch irgendwo sitzt, könnte eine Manipulation zu einem kompletten Bruch führen.

Er räumt ihr gute Chancen ein, dass sie sich erholt und normal fliegen lernen wird.

Erstmal habe ich ihr im Vogelzimmer in der Dusche ein Krähennest gebaut, damit sie aus der Kiste raus kommt.

Das Nest findet sie oberklasse

Der Ablauf des Restes des Tages war jedes Mal gleich:

Ich komme ins Vogelzimmer und beschäftige mich mit Tyri.

Krah (so habe ich sie genannt) schläft mit Kopf im Gefieder.

Dann bin ich mit Tyri fertig, setze mich vor die Dusche, bereite Krah´s ersten Happen
Futter vor und wenn ich soweit bin rufe ich "Krah", lass das Futter von oben auf das Nest zuschweben
und schlagartig schiesst Krah´s Kopf aus dem Gefieder und ein weit geöffneter Schnabel reckt sich
mir entgegen.

Sowie sie den ersten Happen weg hat, liftet sie Ihr Hinterteil und ich habe eine Sekunde Zeit, ihr einen
Eßlöffel unter den Hintern zu halten und dann flutscht da ein satter Kotschwall auf den Löffel - der dann
randvoll gefüllt ist 

Kaum ist das erledigt, senkt sich das Hinterteil schon wieder ab und vorne geht der geöffnete Schnabel wieder
in die Höhe für die zweite Portion.

Dann beginnt Krah mit einer ausgiebigen Gefiederpflege, bei der ich sah, dass viele Federhülsen am Ansatz noch nicht auf
sind - sie scheint also doch etwas zu früh aus dem Nest gestürzt zu sein.

Nach der Gefiederpflege wird der Schnabel am Nestrand geputzt und dann ebenfalls mit dem Schnabel in dem Wasser
geplantscht, was ich ihm mit dem Esslöffel hinhalte (..... nicht demselben, welchen......).

Wenn das auch erledigt ist, stehtsie auf, reckt und streckt sich - Mittelteil nach oben, Flügel nach unten und dann klettert
sie aus dem Nest, wandert etwas wackelig einmal drumherum und klettert wieder rein...

....das sieht sooo lustig aus 


Wenn Krah wieder im Nest ist, werden noch einmal die Federn geordnet, dann legt sie sich bequem hin, steckt
den Kopf ins Gefieder zwischen den Flügeln auf dem Rücken und schläft.

Dann kann sie auch bis zur nächsten Fütterung nichts mehr stören 

Da es ja wahrscheinlich, aber nicht sicher ist, ob sie flugfähig wird, werde ich versuchen, eine gute Stelle zu finden,
wo sie in Gesellschaft von Artgenossen und mit so wenig Fehlprägung wie möglich aufwachsen kann, damit
sie für den Fall der Auswilderung nicht mit zusätzlichen Problemen zu kämpfen hat.

Sollte sich dort rausstellen, dass sie es doch nicht schaffen wird, dann würde ich sie, falls sie dort, wo sie ist
nur ein einsames Käfigleben vor sich hätte, zurück nehmen wollen und ihr einen Platz suchen, wo
jemand den ganzen Tag für sie Zeit hat (z.B. ein vitaler Rentner, der Rabenvögel liebt oder so)
und sie praktisch als Haustier/Kumpel aufnimmt. Dann wäre eine Prägung auf den Menschen ja okay.

Alles natürlich vorausgesetzt, sie macht weiterhin den EIndruck, als hätte sie Freude am Leben.

Andernfalls würde ich sie einschläfern lassen.

Tja, und weil es irre schwer ist, überhaupt einen Platz für einen Rabenvogel zu finden - noch schwerer
ist es, einen kompetenten Platz und dann noch für einen verletzten Vogel zu finden, werde ich mir
parallel wohl Gedanken machen müssen, ob, sollte ich keinen Platz finden, ich eine Voliere baue, um
dann ggf. noch weitere Krähenfindlinge zur Pflege und Auswilderung aufzunehmen.....

....das ist aber Plan B, von dem ich hoffe, dass ich ihn nicht umsetzen muss.......

Soweit zu heute.....

und hier die Fotos von Tyri und Krah.

Tyri ist kaum noch scharf hinzubekommen, weil er jedes Mal, wenn das
Autofocuslicht die Distanz misst, schon wieder weg ist

von Krah habe ich heute viele Fotos - keine ANgst, wird nicht jeden Tag so sein , damit man die Flügelgeschichte
etwas sehen kann:


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2016)

Tanny , 
von einem Vogel, der auf einen Löffel kackt, hab ich auch noch nie was gehört 
Aber seeehr praktisch, bleibt ringsrum alles sauber. 
Danke fürs Erzählen


----------



## Eriberto (25. Mai 2016)

Ja, Krah scheint schon ein anderes Kaliber zu sein... Da sind wohl die Portionen die vorne reingehen, ebenso, wie die die hinten rauskommen , deutlich größer als z.B. bei Tyri.
"Rinderhack mit leicht gestocktem Ei", hört sich an, wie im Nobelrestaurant .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Lyliana (25. Mai 2016)

Wenn wir nicht so weit auseinander wohnen würden, würde ich dir so liebend gern helfen ..... wenn du mal “Fernhilfe“ brauchst sag bitte sofort bescheid!

Und nun wenn du schon einen Flattermann Tyri nennst - musste ja der schwarze auftauchen 

Für Plan B - falls der in Kraft tritt, was ich nicht hoffe - wäre es eine zu lange Reise für Krah.

Ich drücke weiterhin allen Flattermännern/frauen die Daumen
Sie haben großes Glück eine Kirstin zu haben.


----------



## Tanny (25. Mai 2016)

Heute war ein Chaos-Tag und ich bin richtig, richtig platt... (gibts keinen Smiley für )

Insgesamt 6 Beratungsgespräche: ein Kolkrabe, eine Rabenkrähe, ein Kleiber, zwei Schwalben, eine Meise.....

Dann Tyri, der mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat 

Heute morgen habe ich die zwei nochmal gut gefüttert und dann habe ich Tyri die Türen, die er schon die letzten Tage 
so sehr im Visier hatte, aufgelassen....

....und wen interessierte das nicht die Bohne? ...genau, Tyri. 

"Ich, raus? ...Hotel Mama verlassen ....Du tickst doch nicht richtig....und überhaupt, ich kann ja 
noch gar kein Futter selber sammeln ...:"

Tyri hat heute von mir eigentlich nichts mehr von der Pinzette angeboten bekommen - außer zum Frühstück. 
Dafür hatte ich ihm eine Kecherladung lebendes Getier ausgesetzt und haufenweise Futter ausgelegt. 

Aber nein, das kann man sich nicht holen. 

Der Kleine scheint eifersüchtig zu sein

Jedes mal, wenn ich Krah gefüttert habe, setzte er sich auf den Zweig genau darüber 
(und ließ mir 1 x gepflegt einen Kack auf den Kopf __ fliegen ) und bettelte, was das Zeug hält - frei 
nach dem Motto: wenn Du Dich jetzt nicht um mich kümmerst, verhungere ich und falle tot um....!

So intensiv und vor allem lautstark hat er seit ich ihn kenne nicht ein einziges Mal gebettelt!

Das Ende vom Lied: Tyri ist noch da 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange er noch bleiben will 

Krah geht es gut. 
Sie ist heute öfter mal aus dem Nest gestiegen und hat eine Runde durch die Dusche gedreht. 
Da sie mit ihrem Hängeflügel immer an den unteren Zweigen festhakte, 
habe ich die von dem Stamm abgeschnitten. 

Außerdem schaute sie immer sehr interessiert über den Duschwannenrand. 
Ich habe ihr mal vorsichtshalber mit Teppich und Kaminholz einen rutschfesten Ein- und Ausstieg 
gebaut, damit sie dort nicht runter fällt, falls sie ihre Spaziergänge ausweitet - und vor allem, damit 
sie wieder zurück kann. 

Ansonsten ist der Ablauf genau wie gestern gewesen. 

Außer, dass sie nach der Fütterung mit dem Schnabel mit wahrer 
Begeisterung in der Wasserschale, die ich ihr hinhalte rumstochert. 

Ich habe heute statt Leitungswasser Wasser aus dem Tümpel genommen. 
Krah war völlig begeistert von den ALgen und vor allem von den Wasserflöhen. 

Sie hat sie zwar nie erwischt, aber intensiv verfolgt 

Außerdem habe ich heute mit zwei Personen telefoniert, die eine Rabenkrähe 
als Gesellschaft für ihren Zögling suchen. 

Aber in beiden Fällen stellte sich bei meinen Fragen schnell raus, dass Krah da nicht das hätte, 
weswegen ich sie eigentlich abgeben will. 

In einem Fall wäre sie solange sie Nestling ist im Wohnzimmer in einem Käfig gepäppelt worden und anschließend 
wäre ihre "Gesellschaft" eine nicht auswilderungsfähige Dohle und im anderen Fall hatte ich ein ganz komisches 
Gefühl, da der Interessent schon bei den Fragen nach der Fütterung offenbarte, dass er null Ahnung hat. 

Da ist Krah dann doch besser hier aufgehoben.....die Suche geht weiter.....

....so, und hier jetzt noch ein paar Fotos und dann muss ich ins Bett.....


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, 
haste Dir Deine Nachtruhe aber auch wirklich verdient. Schlaf gut


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, Deine Meise hat ne Meise....oh Mann, eins kommt bei Dir bestimmt nicht auf und das ist Langeweile. Danke, dass Du trotz allem noch Zeit für unsere Gute-Nacht-Geschichte hast


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du trotz allem noch Zeit für unsere Gute-Nacht-Geschichte hast


Mal zustimm !!


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2016)

Letzte Nacht hat es gewaltig gewittert - direkt über dem Haus. 
mein großer Hund hatte wie immer und verkroch sich in Panik unter meiner Bettdecke

Ich hoffte inständig, dass meine zwei Vögel nicht solche Angsthasen sind....

Aber die Sorge war offenbar unbegründet 

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich gähnend von Tyri und schlafend 
von Krah begrüßt....

Weil es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat, habe ich Tyri heute die Tür gar nicht erst auf gelassen. 

Das wäre aber sowieso überflüssig gewesen - er machte nicht die leisesten ANstalten, auch nur 
mal versuchsweise wenigstens in den Vorraum zu __ fliegen. 

Auch das Fenster war völlig uninteressant. 

Spannend war lediglich wie gestern, wenn ich es wagte, mich mit Krah zu beschäftigen. 

Das scheint er nur schwer zu ertragen - dann sitzt er sofort über mir und macht einen Radau der 
kaum zu toppen ist....und das geht so lange, bis ich mich wieder um ihn kümmere.....

Wohlgemerkt, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer komme, ist er immer der Erste, der dran ist.....nur dann interessiert 
es ihn nicht und Futter will er auch nicht. 

All diese Dinge werden erst eingefordert, wenn er NICHT mehr dran ist 

Da es angesichts des Regens kaum Insektenfang gab, habe ich ihm noch ein paar Äste mit Blattläusen geschnitten und 
ins Zimmer gehängt und es gab ein paar __ Spinnen, die ich auf der Diele fangen konnte. 

Ich mutiere zum weltbesten Spinnenfänger 

Ansonsten hat er noch eine Menge lebender Heimchen (micro und klein) frei im Vogelzimmer rumhüpfen. 

Also verhungern wird er nicht. 

Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird, starte ich Auswilderungsversuch Nummer 2 

Krah scheint es nach wie vor gut zu gehen. 
Sie verhielt sich wie gestern. 

Was mir Sorgen machte, war die Futtermenge, die sie täglich zu sich nahm. 
Mir erschien es zu wenig. 

Irgendwie harmonierten wir was die Fütterung anbelangt nicht wirklich. 

Sie sperrt nur einmal, wenn ich rein komme und am Nest rüttel und dann musste ich das Futter mit einem 
Haps in den Schnabel bugsieren. 

Weder mit der Rückseite eines Löffelstiels, noch mit einer Pinzette funktionierte das gut. 

Zum einen passte da immer nur so wenig rauf, dass es nicht reichte, zum anderen war Krah irgendwie der 
Meinung, dass ihre Eltern das defintiv besser machten, als ich und darum landete manchmal von dem bisschen 
auch noch etwas wieder draußen. 

Dann kam der obligatorische Kacker auf den Löffel und wenn ich Glück hatte und viel Geduld, ließ sie sich nochmal 
für einen zweiten Haps hinreissen - dann war aber defintiv für eine Stunde Sendepause 

Auf DAuer konnte das nicht gut gehen - zumal ich so niemals die Vielfalt der Futtermittel am Tag unterbringen würde, damit 
sie keine Mängel bekommt. 

Also bin ich kurzerhand in die Stadt und habe verschiedene Dekorierspritzbeutel mit unterschiedlichen Tüllen aus der 
Backabteilung erworben. 

An der Kasse sagt die Verkäuferin: wow, betreiben Sie eine Backstube?

ich:, ich kann überhaupt nicht backen - ich will meine Krähe füttern.........

 irgendwie hat sie etwas konstaniert geguckt.......

Zu Hause habe ich dann zwei Stückchen Rinderleber, zwei Stückchen Rinderherz, ein Kügelchen Rinderhack, 
ein paar Brocken weich gekochte Möhre, ein Eigelb, Etwas Grit und etwas geriebene Eierschale, ein paar 
überbrühte Wachsmottenlarven, eine Bienendrohnenmade, ein paar überkochte Fliegenmaden und ein paar Heimchen 
in den Mixer geworfen und zu einem Brei gemacht - sah aus, wie die Füllmasse für Würstchen 

Das habe ich dann in den Spritzbeutel gefüllt und Krah die Tülle hingehalten. 

Wie immer riss sie, als ich am Nest schüttelte reflektorisch den Schnabel auf und zack war die Tülle drin 
und der Futterbrei floss rein, bis Krah den Kopf zurück zog. 

SIe schaute richtig überrascht 

Das war eine richtige Portion - bzw das, was ich darunter verstehen würde. 

Krah jedenfalls scheint diese Art der Fütterung deutlich mehr zuzusagen. 

Gestern Abend habe ich noch entgegen meiner Überzeugung einen großen Stapel kleiner Plastikgefrierboxen 
gekauft und Hack, Herz und Leber besorgt. 

Dann habe ich alle zu Gulasch geschnitten und von allem etwas auf alle Boxen verteilt und eingefroren. 

Jetzt kann ich jeden Abend eine Box rausstellen und habe am nächsten Tag die Tagesration Fleisch gleich 
verarbeitungsbereit stehen. 

Bevor es verarbeitet wird, spüle ich das Fleisch noch unter fließend Wasser ab, weil die wilden Krahs das in meinem 
Tümpel auch immer so machen. 

Da es heute recht kalt war - und das auch im Vogelzimmer, habe ich Krah die Rotlichtwärmelampe so 
aufgehängt, dass sie auf einer Nestseite in den Genuss der Lampe kommen kann und auf der anderen Seite nicht. 

Sie hat sich sofort so auf die Nestkante gesetzt, dass der rechte Flügel schön warm beschienen wird. 

Das Nest musste ich umbauen. 

Nicht nur, dass die Matratze so zusammengesunken ist, dass es ungemütlich hart mit den Weidenzweigen wurde, 
Krah hatte auch Probleme mit den Spänen. 

Immer, wenn sie den Schnabel abwischen wollte, klebte das Zeug dran. 

Irgendwann hat sie da eine Holzverstopfung 

Also habe ich ein Federkissen genommen, das Inlet aufgeschnitten und einige Federn rausgeklaut, 
diese mit Kokosnistmaterial für Singvögel verwoben und auf den Spänen und der Nestkante verteilt. 

Darauf kam dann nochmal eine Moosmatratze, die ich draußen gesammelt und drinnen mit einem Fön 
schnellgetrocknet habe. 

Das fand Krah total klasse und sie hat sich ständig den Schnabel am __ Moos geputzt 

Heute Nachmittag war meine Ostheopathin hier, um Krah ein wenig zu helfen. 

Neben dem Flügel hat sie auch gleich den Hals mit bearbeitet - da scheint Krah auch was abbekommen zu haben. 

Krah sass ganz still auf ihrem Schoss und schien es absolut zu geniessen. 
Irgendwann entspannte sie unter der Behandlung so sehr, dass sie das Köpfchen auf der Hand der 
Therapeutin ablegte und die Augen schloss 

Als Krah genug hatte, wurde sie unruhig und kam zurück in ihr Nest. 

Erstmal lief sie durch die Dusche, reckte und streckte sich mehrmals, putzte sich intensiv und dann 
ging sie schlafen. 

Diesmal legte sie sich komplett unter das Rotlicht. 

Den Rest des Nachmittags war sie auffällig aktiver, als vor der Behandlung. 

Die Putz- und Spaziergehzeiten waren erhöht und sie spielte mit Stöckchen und fing an richtig zu 
hüpfen - also nicht mehr ins Nest zu klettern, sondern mit einem Staz reinzuhüpfen. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, was sich noch tun wird - diese Behandlungen arbeiten ja lange nach. 

Nachdem ich auch heute wieder ziemlich deprimierende Gespräche mit diversen Stationen und privaten 
Stellen hatte, habe ich eine Entscheidung getroffen: 

Krah wird hier im Vogelzimmer bleiben, bis erkennbar ist, 
ob sich der Flügel erholt und eine gute Chance erkennbar ist, dass sie fit genug für die Freiheit werden kann. 

Im Vogelzimmer hat sie akustisch den vollen Kontakt nach draußen (zu den wilden Krähen und der restlichen Natur), denn das 
Fenster ist einen Spalt offen und der Menschkontakt beschränkt sich auf die Fütterung. 

Sollten hier noch mehr Anfragen kommen, werde ich noch ein oder zwei Nestlinge oder Pfleglinge aufnehmen, die dann, wenn 
sie aus der Nestlingszeit heraus wachsen in eine Auswilderungsvoliere wechseln. 

Ich bin nach meinen bisherigen Gesprächen überzeugt, dass das Risiko einer Fehlprägung hier geringer ist, als in den 
meisten anderen Stellen, die überhaupt eine verletzte Krah nehmen. 

Wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie es schaffen kann, geht sie in eine Auswilderungsstation. 

Zeichnet sich ab, dass der Flügel sich nicht genug erholt, um sie in einer Station  für eine Auswilderung fit zu machen, 
bekommt sie Ihre Menschenfamilie, wo sie käfigfrei als Familienmitglied drinnen und draußen leben kann - also ein Haustier wird 

Für diesen Fall hätte ich 2 Optionen, die sich gut anhören und die ich dann natürlich noch genauer unter die Lupe
nehmen würde, wenn der Fall eintritt. 

In beiden Fällen würde ich sicher stellen, dass sollte ein Fall eintreten, wo Krah dort nicht mehr bleiben kann
oder dieses Leben in der Form nicht mehr führen könnte - immerhin wird so ein Krah ja ziemlich alt - sie 
zu mir zurück kommt. 

Nachdem ich jetzt diese Entscheidung getroffen und einen Plan habe, geht es mir besser 

Ach ja, und dann waren mir heute noch zwei kleine Kleiber angekündigt worden, die im Wald gefunden 
wurden. 

Trotz mehrstündiger Beobachtung war nicht zu beobachten, dass die zwei noch 
versorgt wurden und der Eine wirkte schon sehr schwach. 

Allerdings haben die zwei es leider nicht geschafft. 

Sie sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir verstorben. 

Da die zwei verschieden verfärbte Schnabelränder gehabt haben sollen, vermute ich, dass sie krank waren 
und deswegen von den Eltern aufgegeben wurden. 

Soweit zu heute.

jetzt noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht meint ja auch Irgendjemand hier, daß ich zuviel von meinem " Senf " zu Kirstins Berichten dazugebe, 
aber ich finde, so viel Arbeit sollt man doch auch mit einem " Dankeschön" würdigen, und nicht einfach nur ein
" Like " da lassen . 
" Danke " Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2016)

Anne, Du hast vollkommen recht!  Man sollte sich viel öfter die Zeit nehmen für ein paar Worte der Anerkennung!
Was Kirstin macht, ist den Ausmaßen schon sehr außergewöhnlich und selten. Bin froh, dass Du Dir immer ein bisschen mehr Zeit nimmst für die Antworten! 
Lg ina


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2016)

Ja, genau. Das kann man gar nicht genug würdigen.
Allerdings sehe ich Kirstin in absehbarer Zeit schon mit einer Krähe auf der Schulter über den Hofen laufen...


----------



## Ida17 (27. Mai 2016)

Da habt Ihr vollkommen recht, anerkennende Worte sprechen deutlich Bände!
Kirstin, ich finde Deine Erzählungen unglaublich toll, aber verrate uns doch mal woher Du diese Geduld und Ruhe nimmst?! Mach weiter so, ganz viele liebe Grüße und beste Wünsche für Deine Zöglinge aus Oberhausen!


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2016)

Danke fürs Lob 

das ist aber wirklich nicht nötig - ich mache es ja, weil es mir Spaß macht 
 Ihr gärtnert, ich mache Wildtierhilfe .....und Blacky macht den Garten 

Heute wollte ich eigentlich wenigstens ein wenig aufräumen und sauber machen, weil 
ich vermutlich morgen ein paar spontane Besucher bekomme....aber die müssen 
wohl mit Chaos vorlieb nehmen 

Tyri hat mir einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 

Ich habe quasi den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, zu versuchen, ihn in den Vorraum zum 
Vogelzimmer zu locken, da er ja von da dann auch nach draußen ein- und ausfliegen soll. 

2 x ist er in den Vorraum gekommen, hat sich gelangweilt die Äste und Zweige dort angeschaut, 
genauso gelangweilt ging sein Blick zur offenen Tür raus, dann drehte er sich auf dem Ast auf dem 
er sass um und fing an zu schlafen

Wir hatten Traumwetter - er hätte so schön seinen ersten Ausflug machen können...aber nö...."ich will nicht!"

Den ganzen Tag waren die Tür vom Vogelzimmer zum Vorzimmer und vom Vorzimmer nach draußen 
offen. 

Damit Krah mir nicht ins Vorzimmer läuft, habe ich in die offene Vogelzimmertür ein Gitter gestellt. 

Den ganzen Tag hat Tyri mich angebettelt, als würde er gleich verhungern. 

ich habe eine ganze Weile im Vorzimmer gesessen und ab und an gelockt - er rief am laufenden 
Band - und irgendwann habe ich einfach aufgehört zu locken und nur beobachtet: 

was sehe ich da?

mein kleiner Tyri fliegt zum Futterplatz auf der Bienenbeute, nimmt ein ausgiebiges Bad und macht sich dann 
daran, erst am Meisenknödel zu speisen, sich dann ein paar Wachsmottenlarven zu holen, bevor er sich den 
frischen Rosen- und Johannisbeerblättern zuwendet und von Blattläusen befreit 

....und kaum sage ich was, fliegt er wie von der Taarantel gestochen hoch auf seinen Ast und bettelt, als hinge ihm der
Magen bis zum Fussboden durch.....

....der Kleine ist wirklich frech und ganz schön gewitzt 

Bei Krah war soweit vom Futter/Kotabsatz-Ablauf alles wie gestern. 

Allerdings ist sie viel aktiver geworden - zu Fuss. 

Sie läuft durchs Vogelzimmer, spielt mit Ästen und Zweigen und 
putzt sich viel. 

Im Moment sieht sie etwas "staubig" aus, da bei jedem Putzgang ganz viele von den noch vorhandenen 
Hülsen an den Federn aufspringen. 

Das Rotlicht habe ich heute nicht angemacht, da es im Vogelzimmer wärmer geworden ist und Krah sowieso ständig unterwegs 
ist. 

Dafür habe ich sie aber 2 x für eine Stunde in das eingezäunte Beet vor meinem Küchenfenster raus gesetzt 
(und das aus etwas Entfernung im Auge behalten). 

Das fand sie klasse. Sie knabberte an Gräsern, hüpfte auf die Pflanzsteine und wenn irgendwelche großen Vögel 
Lärm machten, duckte sie sich im hohen Gras so, dass sie überhaupt nicht mehr zu sehen war. 

Meine beiden wilden Krahs haben sie entdeckt und waren sehr interessiert. 
Ich habe fast die Befürchtung, dass sie ihre Brut verloren haben. 

Seit 2 Tagen verhalten sie sich anders und __ fliegen auch den Brutbaum nicht mehr an, sondern 
sitzen immer nur auf dem Hausdach oderin  der Erle am Parkplatz. 

Leider kann ich in den Brutbaum wegen der Belaubung nicht mehr reinschauen. 

Aber die letzte Woche war hier fast täglich Krieg am Himmel, weil vagabundierende Rabenkrähen durchzogen. 

Vor 3 Tagen rief mich meine Nachbarin an und erzählte mir, dass sie auf dem Wanderweg 
(keine 500 Meter von mir 2weg) eine tote, zerrissen, junge Rabenkrähe gesehen hat. 

Da auch Sperber und Falken hier heftig unterwegs sind, befürchte ich, dass meine zwei ihre Kleinen verloren haben 

Zurück zu Krah: 

ALs Krah das 2. mal im Garten war, entdeckte erst die weibliche Krähe den Kleinen. 

Sie sass in der __ Esche hinter dem Garten und rief laut nach dem Gatten. 

der erschien auch und setzte sich ebenfalls in die Esche. 

Sie kam dann näher und landete ca 4 Meter entfernt auf einem Ast und begann 
ganz tief und "sanft" krächzen - es war schon fast ein Gurren....

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was diese Laute zu bedeuten haben - ich habe noch keine Krähe 
so "reden" gehört - es klang aber alles andere, als agressiv. 

Krah, die sich beim ersten Krächzen im Baum tief geduckt und nicht gerührt hatte, 
kam etwas mit dem Köpfchen aus dem Gras hoch und  schaute sehr interessiert und aufmerksam 
Richtung Krähe. 

So beäugten sie sich fast 45 Minuten. 

Dann musste ich Krah erstmal wieder rein bringen, da ich mich auch um Tyri wieder kümmern musste. 

Als ich zu Krah ging und sie aufnahm, fing meine männliche Krähe ganz laut und schimpfend an zu 
krächzen. 

Das klang schon fast wie eine Warnung. 

Zurück im Vogelzimmer habe ich Krah erstmal gefüttert und als ich mich Tyri zuwandte, stiefelte Krah zielstrebig 
zur Tür und wollte am Liebsten wieder raus. 

Wäre nicht das Problem mit dem Flügel, wäre ich heute geneigt gewesen, auszuprobieren, ob "meine" zwei Krähen 
das kleine Krah adoptieren. 

Aber so?

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass sich der Flügel nicht so erholen wird, dass er für ein 
völlig unabhängiges Leben in Freiheit taugen wird. 

Jetzt, wo der Hals wieder frei beweglich ist und sie sich insgesamt wieder "freier" bewegen kann, 
fällt auf, dass da mehr, als nur eine Dehnung zu sein scheint. 

Sie kann den Flügel anheben und sich drunter putzen, sie kann ihn auch tragen - zeitweise sind die 
Federn sogar gekreuzt. 

Aber lange hält sie das nicht und dann sackt der Flügel wieder runter. 

Ich vermute, dass am "Ellenbogen" - also da, wo bei uns der Ellenbogen ist, das Gelenk ein Problem hat. 
ES scheint sie nicht zu stören, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es je so flugtauglich wird, wie es 
für die Freihgeit nötig wäre. 

Vielleicht ist es aber auch noch zu früh, da etwas zu sagen. 

Mit Chance habe ich die Möglichkeit, sie an jemanden abzugeben, die ihr die Möglichkeit geben 
kann, von Anfang an frei und mit Kontakt zu anderen Krähen aufzuwachsen und selbst herauszufinden, ob sie 
sich im Herbst(falls sie sich flügeltechnisch entsprechend entwickelt) den Junggesellsen dort anschließen will oder 
der Familie und als Familienmitglied bleibt. 

Wenn diese Möglichkeit sich manifestieren sollte, würde die künftige "Besitzerin" eine Woche hier herkommen,
in mein Gästezimmer einziehen, Krah s Pflege und Versorgung übernehmen und wir würden schauen, ob die zwei 
miteinander klar kommen, sich mögen und sie Krah mitnehmen wird. 

ich glaube, das wäre eine tolle Option für Krah.

So und hier noch ein paar Fotos von heute


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2016)

Siebenstein's Rudi!


----------



## Tanny (28. Mai 2016)

ehrlich gesagt musste ich erstmal meine Suchmaschine bemühen, was das ist 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2016)

Und, weißte es jetzt? 
Schon als Du das allererste Bild von Krah gespostet hast, musste ich sofort an Rudi denken, wie er immer mit seinem typischen Lispeln "Siiiiiiebensteiiiiiiin" gerufen hat...


----------



## Lyliana (28. Mai 2016)

Oh Götter, wie hab ich diese Sendung geliebt


----------



## Tanny (28. Mai 2016)

Heute war der perfekte Tag 

Wettertechnisch und mit den Zöglingen auch alles top.

Heute morgen kam ich ins Vogelzimmer und habe den zweien wie gehabt ihr Frühstück verpasst. 

Alle Türen offen gelassen - wer nicht raus ging war Tyri. 

Ich bin dann erstmal mit Krah raus (dazu später mehr) und als wir zurück kamen, war großer
Hungeralarm

Ich hatte eine "Vogelschoki" in Form einer Bienendrohnenmade dabei, hielt sie Tyri hin und der schnappte sofort zu....
...nur, habe ich die Made mit der Pinzette weiter festgehalten und die Hand langsam vom Ast auf dem Tyri sass, 
wegbewegt. 

Nun hatte Tyri die Wahl: Schoki loslassen oder auf die Hand hüpfen 

Er entschied sich für Nr. zwei. 

Während er mit der Drohnenmade kämpfte, trug ich ihn in den Vorraum und setzte ihn auf einen Zweig, der 
dort so steht, dass er durch die Tür nach draußen schauen kann. 

Dann ließ ich die Made los und ging raus. 

Tyri verschlang das gute Stück und achtete dann auf meine Lockrufe. 

Da draußen - das sah schon sehr verlockend aus 

Schließlich flog er los zur Tür raus, bog ab und versuchte kurz verzweifelt am Vogelzimmerfenster 
Halt zu finden, dann flog er rüber zum Hauptgebäude, wo er ebenso verzweifelt versuchte, an der Wand zu landen, 
bis er schließlich etwas höher kam und auf der Dachkante sass 

Dort duckte er sich und wirkte rund 10 Minuten wie erstarrt. 

Ich bin indes auf die andere Hofseite zu den Büschen gegangen und habe ihn gelockt. 

Irgendwann folgte er todesmutig meinem Lockruf und landete in der Birne. 

Dort bettelte er mich an und ich bot ihm ein Futtertier an - doch statt es zu nehmen, flog er weg in den nächsten 
Busch. 

Ich bin dann langsam und immer den Lockruf ausstossend (damit Tyri weiss, wo ich hingehe) in die Sitzecke zum 
gegangen. 

Irgendwann hörte ich dann Tyris Bettelruf aus der __ Birke. 
Als ich hinging und ihm ein Futtertier anbot, kam er auf den Zweig vor mir geflogen, schnappte sich das Futter 
und verschwand wieder. 

So ging es den ganzen Tag. 
Anfangs ca alle 30 Minuten, dann wurden die Zeiten immer länger. 

Zwischendurch landete er sogar in der Dachrinne beim Carport - erinnerte mich stark an Marco 

Nachmittags sah und hörte ich ihn fast 3 Stunden nicht und war schon davon ausgegangen, dass Tyri 
in den "Weiten meines Dschungels" verschwunden war. 

Nachdem ich gegen 18 Uhr von Krah zurück kam, lief ich nochmal lockend mit einer Drohnenmade über den Hof. 
Keine ANtwort....stattdessen flog plötzlich etwas auf meinen Kopf, machte eine kurze Landung und setze sich dann 
in den nächsten Busch: Tyri. 

Dann wurde gebettelt, was das Zeug hielt.

ALs ich die Made anbot, hüpfte sie sofort auf meine Hand und ließ sich widerspruchslos ins Vogelzimmer tragen. 

Sie war todmüde 

Keine 10 Minuten, nachdem ich sie reingebracht hatte, sass sie auf dem hintersten, obersten Zweig, 
hatte den Kopf unter die Flügel gesteckt und war im Tiefschlaf. 

Selbst, als ich später noch 2 x zum Füttern kam, hat sie sich nicht gerührt. 

 Tyri hat ihren ersten Tag in Freiheit super überstanden und ganz gegen meine Erwartungen, 
hat sie einen so starken Bezug zu mir aufgebaut, dass sie sich noch Futter holt und die erste Nacht nach 
dem Ausflug auch lieber in vertrauter, sicherer Umgebung verbringt. 

Ich bin so froh, dass das so gelaufen ist 

Mit Krah war ich heute morgen nach der Fütterung wieder draußen im Garten. 

Dabei kam mir der Gedanke, als sie so an den Gräsern und Blumen rumknabberte und sich zum Sonnen 
auf die Pflanzsteine setze, dss ich eigentlich den Vogelfütterer wieder rausholen könnte und den auf dem Trailplatz 
positionieren. 

Da könnte Krah den ganzen Tag draussen in der Sonne sitzen, die großen Krahs könnten Kontakt aufnehmen, wenn 
sie wollen und Krah ist Hunde-, katzen,-Hühner- und Greifvogelsicher, ohne, dass ich ständig daneben stehen muss. 

Gesagt getan. 

Krah fand das absolut spitze und sie war bis abends um kurz vor sechs Uhr in dem Fütterer. 

Sie kletterte auf den Pflanzsteinen rum, knabberte an Blumen und Gräsern und ansonsten lag sie viel mit 
weit ausgebreiteten Flügeln in der Sonne. 

Die großen Krähen waren von der Sekunde an, wo sie mitbekamen, dass Krah da unten sitzt, den ganzen Tag 
ununterbrochen in der __ Esche oder auf einem der Trailhindernisse und ließen die Kleine nicht aus den Augen. 

Eine der Beiden sass eine Weile auf einem Hinderniss und klapperte mit dem Schnabel? 
Was das heisst, weiss ich nicht. 

An den Fütterer heran zu Krah runter kamen sie allerdings nicht. 

Allerdings kann das auch daran liegen,dass Krah so gar keinen Ton von sich gibt. 
Ich habe sie seit sie da ist noch kein einziges Mal krächszen gehört - nur ab und an "piepsen", 
wenn sie mich begrüßt oder Hunger hat. 

Ds ist mir eigentlich erst heute so richtig bewusst geworden, als ich sie von der Sitzecke aus 
beobachtete und manchmal den Eindruck hatte, sie wollte den Krähen antworten und es kam nichts raus. 

Ich werde diesbezüglich Montag nochmal zum Tierarzt fahren. 
Die Ostheopathin hatte ja festgestellt, dass auch der Hals vom Unfall betroffen war. 
Wer weiss, ob da auch etwas mit den Stimmbändern passiert ist?

Außerdem sass Krah ganz viel mit weit geöffnetem Schnabel in der Sonne. 
(sie hatte auch die Möglichkeit, sich in den Schatten zurück zu ziehen). 

Erst dachte ich, sie hat Hunger - aber nein. 

Dann dachte ich, sie hat Durst - auch nein.

Dann dachte ich, sie ist krank.....aber zum Glück auch nein - als wir ins Vogelzimmer 
zurück kamen abends, ging der Schnabel wieder zu und sie war ganz die Alte 

Offensichtlich hat sie die Sonne quasi in den Schnabel scheinen lassen?

Wie auch immer - der Tag scheint ihr gut gefallen zu haben - es gab den ganzen Tag was zu sehen und 
zu knabbern, war also nicht langweilig und ich habe mich ihr nur zur Fütterung genähert. 

Mal schauen, ob die großen Krähen morgen näher kommen 

Hier ein paar Fotos von heute


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Mai 2016)

Kirstin,
CHAPEAU!!!!


----------



## Tanny (29. Mai 2016)

Abgesehen davon, dass das Wetter nicht der Hit war ,
fing alles "normal" an:

Ich kam ins Vogelzimmer, beide Vögel wohlauf und beide haben gut gefrühstückt.

Tyri wollte ich dann mit raus nehmen, aber sie hat mir irgendwie "eine Meise" gezeigt 

Sie liess sich von mir mit Hilfe einer Drohnenmade ins Vorzimmer tragen, wo
ich sie in einem Zweig absetzte.

Da sie nicht gerne auf freien Flächen landet, hatte ich morgens gleich die Ausgangstür von
innen und außen mit Ästen dekoriert, damit Tyri sich dort erstmal absetzen kann und umschauen, bevor
sie endgültig raus fliegt.

Sie entdeckte die Zweige sofort, flog drauf, schaute keine zwei Minuten nach links und rechts über den
Hof, dann wanderte Ihr Blick hoch Rischtung verregneten Himmel und schon drehte sie um und flog zurück
ins Vogelzimmer.

Von dort hat sie sich den ganzen Tag trotz offener Türen nicht mehr wegbewegt.
Sie hat gejagt, Äste und Zweige bzw. Blätter nach Läusen abgesucht und jedes Mal, wenn ich rein
kam, kam sie angeflogen, bettelte mich an und wenn sie einen Futterbrocken bekommen hat, war sie
zufrieden und verzog sich wieder ins Geäst.

Mehr war von Tyri heute nicht zu sehen und zu hören.

Krah war heute morgen sehr aktiv.
Sie scheint sich von dem Schock zu erholen.
Der Flügel hängt nach wie vor, aber sie übt sich fleissig im Hüpfen und Springen.

Da sie gerne mit Wasser spielt, habe ich ihr ein großes Vogelbad mitten in den Raum gestellt.

Außerdem bekam sie einen von den Pflanzsteinen hingestellt.

Sie übte Hüpfen von Duschrand zu Stein auf Vogelbadrand......und endete mit einem Bauchplatscher im Wasser 

Das hielt sie aber nicht davon ab, weiter zu trainieren.

Außerdem wollte sie unbedingt wieder raus - sie nahm ständig Mass an dem Absperrgitter von der
Vogelzimmertür.

Also habe ich ihr ihren Wunsch erfüllt und sie in den Vogelfütterer mitgenommen.

Natürlich habe ich den vorher angesichts des Regens zur Hälfte überdacht
und eine Ecke von zwei Seiten mit einem Wetterschutz versehen.

So konnte sie sich aussuchen, ob sie im Trockenen oder im Nassen sitzt.

Nach jeder Fütterung bot ich ihr an, zurück ins Vogelzimmer zu gehen, wogegen sie heftig protestierte.

Zurück im Fütterer war sie mit sich und der Welt zufrieden.

Erst gegen 3 Uhr, als es zusätzlich auch noch kälter wurde, wollte sie dann doch rein und
begab sich im Vogelzimmer erstmal sofort unter die Rotlichtlampe.

ALs ich gegen Abend wieder zum Füttern rein kam, erlebte ich eine tolle Überraschung:
Ich wurde mit einem leisen, sehr heiseren, aber eindeutig als solches erkennbaren Krächzen begrüsst 

Es scheint, als ob ihre Stimme langsam wieder kommt.
Dann scheint zumindest dort doch nichts nachhaltig kaputt gegangen zu sein.

Ansonsten war Krah heute sehr viel hüpfend und springend unterwegs und schien ständig zu überlegen,
was sie denn jetzt erforschen kann.

Sie ist wieder hellwach  und scheint intensiv ihre Balance und Bewegung zu trainieren.

Meine großen Krähen haben sie auch heute die ganze Zeit, wo sie draußen war nicht aus den Augen gelassen.

Ab und an sprachen sie Krah an und schienen irritiert, dass so gar keine ANtwort kam.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass, sollte Krah jetzt doch anfangen zu reden, sie miteinander Kontakt aufnehmen werden 

Tja, und dann wurde mir heute Abend noch eine in einer Halle aus dem Nest gefallene Schwalbe aus
Hasloh angekündigt.

Was da kam, war ein halbnacktes Küken, was bettelte und schrie wie am Spieß und überhaupt nicht den
Eindruck machte, als sei es wegen seiner Situation in Sorge. 

Eine Schwalbe war das nicht. 

Der Ton, mit dem er "kommandiert" ist unglaublich. 

Ich vermute dass es ein Sperling ist - fressen tut er eher wie ein Kuckuck 

Zunächst kam er in ein Schwalbennest unter die Wärmelampe - ins Esszimmer.

Als ich zur 3. Fütterung wieder rein kam, war er weg 
Nach endloser Suche fand ich ihn auf der anderen Seite des Raumes hinter dem Schrank.

Keine Ahnung, wie deses halbnackte Wesen es fertig brachte, aus dem Nest zu purzeln,
vom Esstisch zu stürzen (unversehrt) und quer durch den Raum hinter den Schrank zu gelangen.

Also steckte ich ihn als nächstes in einen hochwamdigen Karton mit einem Handtuchfetzen, bis ich ein anderes
Nest hergerichtet habe.

Ich kam gerade noch rechtzeitig zurück, als er versuchte, im Karton die Wand hochzuklettern 

jetzt sitzt er in einem umfunktionierten Eichhörnchenfütterer.

Ein geschlossener Kasten, wo sich das Dach aufklappen lässt.
Die Sichtscheibe vorne habe ich mit Pappe abgedunkelt.

Seit er in dieser ausbruchsicheren, dunklen Höhle sitzt, scheint er zufrieden zu sein 

Er schreit nicht mehr lautstark, sondern bettelt normal - sein Appetit allerdings ist ungebrochen 

Ich hoffe, der Schein trügt nicht und der Kleine übersteht die erste Nacht gut 


Hier Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, 
kannst Du dir Deinen Kindergarten nicht mal ein bißchen besser erziehen ??
Die Rasselbande tanzt Dir doch total auf dem Kopf rum


----------



## Muschelschubserin (30. Mai 2016)

Du scheinst eine wahre Vogelflüsterin zu sein, wenn ich hier so lese, wie du den kleinen Tierchen hilfst und was du mit ihnen so erlebst.



jolantha schrieb:


> Die Rasselbande tanzt Dir doch total auf dem Kopf rum


Und trotz der Flegeljahre, wird aus der Rasselbande ja noch was ordentliches....siehe Marco


Krah wäre doch quasi als "stubenrein" zu vermitteln.......man muss nur einen Löffel dabei haben
Ich wünsche ihr so sehr, dass sie noch __ fliegen können wird und der Kontakt zu den großen Krähen scheint ja auch für beide Seiten positiv zu sein, oder?


----------



## lotta (30. Mai 2016)

Ich habe zwar momentan recht wenig Zeit, freue mich aber mächtig über Deine Beiträge Kirstin;-)
Danke für Deine faszinierenden Vogelgeschichten.
Bine


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2016)

Sieht aus wie meine kleinen amselküken neulich....


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ina, ja, könnte optisch auch passen. 
Aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass er in einer Reithalle gefunden wurde, also aus einem Nest 
unter der Decke gepurzelt ist, halte ich Amsel für unwahrscheinlich. 

ich kenne es aus einigen Reithallen, dass dort neben Schwalben auch oft Sperlinge brüten. 
Deshalb habe ich eher auf Sperling getippt: 

http://www.wildvogelhilfe.org/aufzucht/arten/html/haussperling-jung.html

und hier zum Vergleich Amsel: 

http://www.wildvogelhilfe.org/aufzucht/arten/html/amsel-jung.html

Ich finde, die "geben" sich nicht viel. 
Aber der knallgelbe Schabelrand passt gut zu den Sperlingen. 

Wir werden sehen, wenn er einige Tage weiter ist 



Heute war wider Erwarten ein total sonniger, warmer und schöner Tag 

Tyri ist heute morgen nach der ersten Fütterung selbst ins Vorzimmer geflogen und hat sich 
auf einem der hinteren Äste aufgehalten. 

Sie ließ sich auch mit einer Drohnenmade nicht überzeugen, nach vorne an die Tür zu kommen

Darum ließ ich sie, wo sie war und ging die anderen versorgen. 

Als ich eine halbe Stunde später wieder hin kam, weil ich es nochmal versuchen wollte, 
stutzte ich 3 Meter vor der Tür: 

Tyri sass auf dem Zweig in der Tür und schaute sich interessiert den Hof an 

Ich bin sofort umgedreht, denn ich wollte sie nicht stören. 

Irgendwann ist sie dann ausgeflogen. 

Ab und an tauchte sie am Carport in der Sitzecke auf, staubte ein Futtertier ab und verschwand wieder. 

Am späten Nachmittag gegen 5 Uhr zog am Horizont eine dunkle Gewitterfront hoch und der Wind frischte auf. 

Da ich nicht wollte, dass Tyri ihre erste Nacht draußen im Weltuntergang erlebt
(nach den Nachrichten aus BaWü und Bayern ist man ja etwas vorsichtig),
rief ich sie einige Male und bekam dann auch ANtwort aus dem Knick. 

Schließlich kam sie angeflogen, landete auf einem Ast, hüpfte von dort auf meine Hand mit der Drohnenmade 
und ließ sich anstandslos ins Vogelzimmer tragen, wo ich dann auch die Tür zu machte. 

Von draußen habe ich leider heute keine Fotos, weil immer irgendetwas anderes war, wenn sie gerade mal auftauchte.

Insofern gibt es nur ein Foto von heute Abend, wo sie mir von der Duschstange bei der Krah-Fütterung zuschaut. 


Krah war heute morgen gleich gut drauf und kam mir entgegen 
gehüpft - mit weit aufgesperrtem Schnabel:  Hunger!

SIe gab ein paar Töne von sich - eher ein Quietschen - mit viel Phantasie ein Krächzen 

Angesichts des tollen Wetters und der nicht so tollen Vorhersagen für die nächsten Tage, bin ich heute nicht zum 
Tierarzt gefahren. 

Da die Stimme zumindest langsam zu kommen scheint, fand ich es nicht ganz so dringlich, wie die Tatsache, dass 
sie Sonne braucht. 

habe ich übrigens vorgestern vergessen: 
als mir klar wurde, dass sie offensichtlich ein Stimmbandproblem hat, habe ich ihr einen Tee gekocht: 
Melisse, __ Schafgarbe und Lindenblüte - dann abgekühlt, einen Tropfen Myrrhe/Propolis dazu und das ganze 
mit Wasser etwas verdünnt. 

Das habe ich ihr separat zum Trinkwasser - also praktisch als Alternative - mit angeboten und sie hat davon 
mehrfach getrunken. 

Zurück zu heute: 

Zunächst habe ich Krah nach dem ersten Frühstück mit raus genommen und in den Fütterer gesetzt, 
da ich ja erstmal die anderen alle versorgen msste. 

Die großen Krähen erschienen sofort und nahmen ihre Beobachtungsplätze von gestern ein. 

Sie schienen Krah zu begrüssen und Krah reckte sich hoch auf und schaute dahin, woher die Rufe kamen. 

Nach wie vor scheint es meine großen Krähen aber zu irritieren, dass sie keine ANtwort bekommen. 

Nachdem ich mit allem anderen fertig war und Zeit hatte, Krah im Auge zu behalten, habe ich sie aus dem 
Fütterer rausgelassen und sie hüpfte umher und erkundete die nähere Umgebung. 

Blätter wurden eingesammelt und irgendwo hingetragen, Steinchen beknabbert, im Boden gestochert etc. 

Die großen Krähen beobachteten das und ab und an landeten sie auch mal auf der anderen Trailplatzseite 
und taten so, als würden sie wichtige Dinge aufpicken. 

Dabei beobachteten sich aber beide Seiten die ganze Zeit genau und wie ich fand interessiert. 

Irgendwann wurde in der Nachbarschaft Gülle gefahren und die großen Krähen entschwanden Richtung 
Felder zu den anderen Krähen. 

Krah stocherte noch etwas herum und irgendwann kam sie in Richtung unsere Sitzecke gelaufen/gehüpft, 
wo sie die Holzstapel inspizierte und schließlich ein Plätzchen für ein Nickerchen fand. 

Später hopste sie zum "Wasserfall - Steinhaufen" und zupfte zunächst die verdorrten Blätter einer Sukkulente aus. 

Als sie auf den ersten Stein hüpfte, machte sie Bekanntschaft mit dem einzigen Kaktus weit und breit und flüchtete 
auf höhere Steine. 

Dort fand sie dann "ihren" Aussichtsplatz, wo sie sich niederließ und alles, was auf dem Hof geschah, beobachtete. 

Gegen fünf, als das Unwetter heraufzog (was dann aber vorbei zog), brachte ich sie ins Vogelzimmer, wo 
sie entspannt ihr Nest aufsuchte und schlafen ging. 

Zum Füttern ließ sie sich noch 2 x wecken, hüpfte dann nochmal durch die Tränke, 
versuchte den Teppich zu zerlegen und ging dann wieder schlafen. 

Alles in allem hat ihr der Tag glaube ich gefallen und ich werde zusehen, dass sie auch in Zukunft 
so viel Zeit wie möglich draußen frei sein kann - vielleicht kommt doch noch ein Kontakt mit den großen 
Krähen zustande 

....ach ja, und dann habe ich Ihr noch gefrorene Babymäuse besorgt, von denen heute eines mit ins Essen 
geschreddert wurde (natürlich vorher mit kochendem Wasser abgetaut). 
Ich glaube, es hat Krah geschmeckt 



Der kleine Sperling? hat die Nacht gut überstanden und machte heute Morgen bereits so einen Radau, dass 
man glatt einen Hörschaden kriegen kann 

Er fühlt sich in seiner Höhle super wohl, und hat bereits raus, dass man sofort betteln muss, wenn man 
"draußen" jemanden vorbei gehen hört 

Ich habe seine "Erdnuss-Fütterer-Höhle" tagsüber auf der Diele stehen - in dem Kleintiergehege, in dem 
auch schon Marco und Polo waren - zum Schutz gegen Hunde, Katzen und Co. 

Jeder, der vorbei geht, muss "Wegezoll" in Form von __ Fliegen und Co. "zahlen" - und das ist viel, denn 
der Weg zum Stallklo führt da vorbei 

Ich hatte mich gefragt, wie ich wohl diese Höhle von seinem Kot sauber halten soll? 

Außerdem schien er nie zu müssen? 

Das fand ich merkwürdig.
Darum tickte ich ihn nach der Fütterung mal mit der Pinzette am Hinterteil an - prompt reckte er mir sein
Hinterteil entgegen und platzierte einen riesen Kotball gebau auf der Pinzette, so dass ich diesen rausheben konnte. 

Total genial 

Fortan habe ich ihn einfach nach jeder zweiten Fütterung hinten angetickt und bekam meine Mülltüte abgeliefert 

Jetzt sitzt er wie alle Dielenzöglinge vorher im Esszimmer und schläft. 
Kein Pieps ist mehr zu hören. 

Ab ca 19 Uhr macht er offensichtlich Feierabend 

Ach ja, Totto, und weil der Vorschlag "Klaus" ja bei Tyri zu spät kam: 
dieser kleine Fratz heisst also jetzt "Klausi" 

So, jetzt noch Fotos von heute:


----------



## jule (30. Mai 2016)

Deine Zöglinge geben sogar auf Kommando Kot ab


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2016)

Oh Kirsten, Deine Berichte sind so genial. Ich ertappe mich immer, wie ich beim Lesen vor mich hin kicher.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


>


Vielleicht in dem Fall auch eher eine Claudia
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwij59Kr6YLNAhWKOxQKHcn1AvMQ9QEIOzAF


----------



## Ida17 (31. Mai 2016)

Es ist so schön Deine Berichte zu lesen, Kirstin. Man kommt richtig ins Schmunzeln! 
Totto, einfach spitze! Passt genau


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vielleicht in dem Fall auch eher eine Claudia



nein, nein 

....da steht doch "ich bin kein Experte....." 
....der hat sich getäuscht: das sind 4 Männer und eine Frau


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2016)

Heute war wider Erwarten auch wieder ein sonniger und warmer Tag 

Tyri ist gleich nach der Morgenfütterung mit ins vordere Zimmer gekommen und irgendwann, als 
ich die Hühner versorgte, rausgeflogen 

Erst war sie lange unterwegs. Dann war ich weg, weil ich mit Krah beim TA war und als ich 
zurück kam, wurde ich von Tyri unter dem Carportdach begrüßt 

Ich habe dort ein Anhängernetz gespannt, damit der __ Efeu da besser ranken kann. 

Tyri geht von der Seite über das Netz und sitzt dann über unseren Köpfen oder über dem Tisch 
(....natürlich immer da, wo ein Kopf oder ein Kaffeebecher ist, damit ihre Hinterlassenschaften 
"weich" landen )

Ina berichtete, dass Tyri zunächst leise gebettelt hat, dann immer penetranter wurde, schließlich ihren Kopf anflog und 
als das auch nichts half, hat sie sich Inges Kopf vorgenommen 

Ich konnte das kaum glauben. 

Ich habe nichtmal damit gerechnet, dass sie überhaupt je wieder kommt, denn wie war ja nicht lange da - jetzt 
wird sie richtig anhänglich 

ALs ich am späten Nachmittag auf die Diele ging, um was zu holen, flog sie kurzerhand hinterher, was 
ihr einen massiven ANgriff von Pummelchen bescherte 

Verschreckt sass sie auf einem Deckenbalken und wartete, bis ich dort auftauchte. 
Dann flog sie erleichtert auf meine Hand und ließ sich wieder raus tragen 

Gegen 6 Uhr hatte ich Krah ins Vogelzimmer gebracht und dann Tyri gerufen. 

Es dauerte keine 3 Minuten, da landete sie auf meinem Finger, ließ sich reintragen, ging auf ihren 
Schlafast, gähnte herzhaft und der Kopf verschwand unter dem Flügel.....

....das wars mit Tyri für heute 

Mit Krah war ich heute nochmal beim Tierarzt. 
Beim Flügel rechnet er nicht wirklich damit, dasss der je so wird, dass sie wildnisfähig wird. 

Es sieht aus, als sei das Gelenk beschädigt. 

Röntgen kann man machen, wenn man das Kind beim Namen nennen will. 

Da aber bei einer massiven Schädigung eine Therapie, die für den Vogel auch zumutbar ist, 
eher auszuschließen ist und wenn keine massive Schädigung ist, sich das von selbst erholen wird - 
was aber unwahrscheinlich ist, habe ich mich gegen Röntgen entschieden. 

Hals, Stimmbänder etc. - da sind absolut keine Auffälligkeiten, die die "Stimmlosigkeit" erklären würden. 
Einen ABstrich hat der TA auch gemacht - obB. 

Insgesamt sieht Krah gut genährt aus, macht einen aktiven, entspannten und zufriedenen Eindruck und es gibt 
nichts zu beanstanden 

Wieder zu Hause war Krah fast den ganzen Tag frei auf dem Hof unterwegs. 
Einmal ist eine der großen Krähen auf dem Carportdach gelandet und hat von dort auf Krah runter geschaut. 

Krah schaut dann interessiert und in keinster Weise veängstigt. 

Bisher kommen sie sich täglich ein Stück näher. 
Ansonsten macht Krah sich gut als Gärtner: sie zupft Blätter und Blumen, ordnet die Steinkante und 
sortiert Stöckchen 

Auch der Hunde- Wassernapf wurde genauestens auf seine Brauchbarkeit getestet. 

Dann fand sie an der Hauswand zu den Garagen einen neuen Ruheplatz: ein großer Findling, der eingewachsen ist. 

Gegen 6 Uhr habe ich sie ins Vogelzimmer gebracht, wo sie sich genau wie Tyri zügig zur Ruhe begeben hat und 
den Schlaf nur durch zwei kurze Fütterungen unterbrach 

Klausi hat heute einen geringfügig jüngeren Kumpel aus Hamburg bekommen

jetzt habe ich zwei solche Schreihälse 

Die zwei streiten sich wie die "Spatzen" um jeden Happen und anschließend liegen sie einträchtig 
eng aneinander gekuschelt in ihrem Riesennest. 

Klausi s Nest war für zwei zu klein. 
Also habe ich es mit einem Mauerseglerkasten probiert - aber auch das war zu eng, weil 
Klausi dann den Kleineren unterdrückt. 

Was konnte ich bloss nehmen, was gut zum Füttern zugänglich war, Naturmaterial, damit atmungsaktiv, 
mit Deckel, damit ausbruchsicher und groß genug, damit auch der Kleine eine Chance hat?

Schließlich hatte ich eine Lösung - ganz logisch: 

Ich habe meinen Brotkasten umfunktioniert 

Da kommen sie beide super mit klar und sie tragen ihren Kot sogar nach vorne zum Ausgang 

Ach ja, Nr. 2 heisst dann mal Klaudi. 

Wir haben also jetzt Klausi und Klaudi 

Dann habe ich noch eine kleine Blaumeise eingesammelt. 

Die Familie ist an dem Carportnistkasten gestern Abend ausgeflogen. 

Nur ein nesthäckchen blieb zurück. 

papa Blaumeise hat heute immer wieder gelockt, damit die Kleine mitkommt. 

Ich habe das gar nicht begriffen. 

Dann plötzlich machte Papa Blaumeise riesen ALarm und griff Krah auf dem Fussboden an 

Als ich nachschaute, sah ich ein winziges Blaumeisenküken unmittelbar neben Krah an die Mauer gedrückt. 

ich dachte, der Kleine ist irgendwie übermütig gewesen und raus gefallen und habe ihn zurück ins Nest gesetzt. 

Eine Stunde später macht Papa wieder Alarm und der Kleine lag wieder unten. 

Ich vermute, dass der Kleine irgendetwas hat. 
Sein Schnabelwulst sieht verschrumpelt aus, er ist weit davon entfernt, __ fliegen zu können 
und er hat einen guten Appetit, kotet aber wenig. 

Ich habe den Kleinen mit rein genommen und in Clausis alten Kasten gesetzt.

Mal schauen, ob die kleine Blaumeise die Nacht überlebt 

....ach ja: und jetzt schlüpfen gerade meine Hühner - vier sind schon da - und vorhin habe ich im 
Vogelzimmer mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass die Wasserleitung, die in der Wand in dn Stall verläuft kaputt ist. 

Fröhlich rann da Wasser aus der Wand ins Zimmer 

ALso erstmal Wasser im Stall abgedreht und morgen muss der Klempner 
kommen - warum muss soetwas in der Vogelsaison passieren?

Ach ja, und dann habe ich mir noch den linken Oberarm gezerrt und kann den jetzt nicht mehr richtig anheben.....
...aber sonst ist alles bestens 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## koile (1. Juni 2016)

Du musst schon ein wenig Verrückt sein , um Dir das alles aufzubürden.

Es ist aber schön das Du das machst,..............und wir haben auch alle was davon.



                     DANKE.


----------



## Lyliana (1. Juni 2016)

... aber sonst ist alles bestens....






Bald brauchst ein Vogelhaus.

Es hat sich sicher schon unter den Voglern rum gesprochen das man bei Tanny in der Nähe ein “Wohnsitz mit Notfallrettung“ bekommt.


----------



## jule (1. Juni 2016)

Und? Was macht die kleine Meise? 

Dir gute Besserung (und weiterhin gute Nerven ) vielen Dank, dass du auch bei all dem Stress noch dran denkst hier zu schreiben 

Hoffe dass der Klempner auch direkt Zeit für dich hat und schnell eine Lösung gefunden wird


----------



## jolantha (1. Juni 2016)

Brotkasten als Vogelnest ist absolut genial . Danke mal wieder


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2016)

Heute schon wieder ein strahlender Sommertag - warm und sonnig 

....und anders, als in anderen Teilen des Landes gab es hier keinen Regen - wobei ich mir den 
zumindest für die Nacht jetzt gewünscht habe - solange das Wasser am Stall abgestellt ist,
wird es aufwändig, die Tümpel aufzufüllen 

Tyri ist mittlerweile wie selbstverständlich morgens am Abfliegen und dann kommt sie den Tag über 
immer mal vorbei, landet demjenigen, von dem sie am ehesten ein Leckerli erhofft auf dem Kopf und 
trällert uns die Ohren voll 

Marcos Stammplätze hat sie auch übernommen - scheint irgendwie eine Eigenheit meiner Zöglinge 
zu sein, sich die Stuhllehnen auszusuchen 

Heute Abend ist Tyri schlag 6 Uhr eigenständig durch die Außentür rein, durchgeflogen ins Vogelzimmer auf 
ihren Schlafast und dort hat sie noch nachdrücklich eine Drohnenmade eingefordert, bevor sie sich wie 
gehabt zur Ruhe begab 

Krah hat die letzte Nacht offensichtlich nicht mehr in ihrem Nest geschlafen (obwohl sie heute Abend 
wieder da rein geklettert ist). 

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, sass 
Krah auf ca 80 cm Höhe in den Ästen, die hinten in der Dusche stehen. 

Nach der Fütterung habe ich sie gleich mit raus genommen. 

Sie verbringt den Tag mit Pause und Gefiederpflege mit anschließendem Nickerchen 
auf der Stuhllehne in der Sitzecke, Entdeckungstouren durch die nähere Umgebung 
(Parkplatz, Sitzecke, Trailplatz), und "Gartenarbeit" 

 sie säubert alles schön von dürrem Laub und schleppt die Blätter zum Wasserfall. 

Die großen Krähen waren heute Morgen zur Fütterung da, krächzten Krah wieder an, bekamen wieder 
keine Antwort und flogen dann davon. 

Es scheint mir, als würden die alten Krähen mittlerweile Ihr Interesse an Krah verlieren, weil Krah 
immer nicht antwortet. 

Krah scheint auch nicht mehr so ein großes Interesse an den beiden zu haben, wie an den ersten Tagen. 

Dafür scheint sie ein non-verbales "Verhältnis" zu Tyri aufgebaut zu haben. 
Abends wartet sie regelrecht, dass Tyri auch kommt und Tyri begrüsst Krah zwitschernd. 

Am 11. Juni wird Mandy (Lyliana) mit Familie für eine Woche herkommen und Krah versorgen. 

Wenn Krah und die Familie sich verstehen und mögen, wird Krah bei Mandy sein neues zu Hause finden, wo sie 
frei leben kann und selbst entscheidet, ob und in welchem Umfang sie bleibt oder geht. 

Dort wird sie auf jeden Fall Familienmitglied werden können und muss nicht ein Behinderten-Volierendasein 
fristen, wo sie vermutlich aufgrund ihrer Stimmlosigkeit immer Außenseiter bleiben würde. 

Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wie sie sich verstehen werden und freue mich schon auf die Zeit 

........und natürlich erwarten wir alle von Mandy, dass sie Krahs "Tagebücher" fortführt ....... 

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie die Umgestaltung von Mandy s Teich durch Krah aussehen wird 

Die kleine Blaumeise hat die Nacht wie ich schon befürchtet habe, nicht überstanden. 
Irgendetwas muss sie aber auch gehabt haben, sonst wäre sie im Vergleich zu ihren Geschwistern nicht so 
weit zurück geblieben. 



Klausi und Klaudi geht es blendend. 

Klaudi hat noch ganz, ganz leicht verfärbte Schleimhäute, aber das scheint sich zunehmend aufzulösen. 

Anfangs war es schwierig, Klaudi zu füttern, weil Klausi die Kleine immer quasi "über den Haufen lief". 

ich habe also Klaudi in den kleinen Erdnussfütterer umgesetzt. 

Nun hat jeder tagsüber sein eigenes Nest - sie stehen aber nebeneinander und versuchen sich an 
Lautstärke beim Betteln ständig zu übertreffen.

Abends, wenn der Brotkasten ins Esszimmer wandert, kommt Klaudi wieder zu Klausi, so dass sie nachts zusammen 
kuscheln können 

Die Reitmädels haben heute im Stall der Nachbarn ein riesen Glas voll __ Fliegen geklatscht - es dauerte 
eine Stunde, da waren alle verputzt


----------



## Tanny (2. Juni 2016)

...und wieder hatten wir einen Traumtag - warm und sonnig 

Um 7 Uhr klingelte es bei mir - Ina: der Installateur ist da wegen der Wasserleitung - Du musst das Vogelzimmer 
frei machen 

Ich also Futter geschnappt und raus: 

Tyri hing noch völlig verschlafen auf ihrem Ast und konnte gar nicht glauben, dass sie schon raus sollte 

Krah kam sofort an und sperrte den Schnabel auf: Hunger 

Mit Hilfe einer Bienendrohnenmade konnte ich Tyri überzeugen, mit raus zu kommen, wo sie dann auch 
gleich in den Knicks hinter dem Trailplatz verschwand. 

Krah ließ ich auf meinen Arm hüpfen und brachte sie erstmal in den Fütterer, damit sie hundesicher ist, solange 
ich die anderen versorge. 

Ein paar Mal kam sie in die Sitzecke, um etwas zu fressen, dann verschwand sie lange und erst am  späten 
Nachmittag tauchte Tyri wieder an der Sitzecke auf und bettelte dort vehement um Futter. 

Das legte sich auch bis zum Abend nicht mehr. 

Gegen halb sieben fing sie mich dann auf dem Weg zum Stall ab, landete auf meiner Hand und verlangte, ins 
Vogelzimmer gebracht zu werden , wo sie noch eine Drohnenmade einforderte, bevor sie sich zur Ruhe begab 

Die Wassermonteure staunten nicht schlecht, als sie Kaffeepause machten und da plötzlich eine Kohlmeise einflog 
und bettelnd auf meinem Kopf landete 

Krah verbrachte wieder den größten Teil des Tages damit, den Hof zu erkunden. 

Dabei entdeckte sie auch meinen Kräutermini, wo sie ausgiebig sämtliche Küchenkräuter inspizierte, 
die dort wuchsen.

Außerdem fängt sie an, sich für Dinge zu interessieren, die sich bewegen. 

Ich hatte ihr eine Drohnenmade hingelegt und die hat sie sehr lange mit dem Blick 
verfolgt und vorsichtig mit dem Schnabel angestubst - mehr hat sie sich aber noch nicht getraut 

Dafür hat sie intensiv in den Brennholzstapeln rumgestochert und die verschiedensten Insekten aufgescheucht. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie den rechten Flügel etwas länger "Trägt" als die Tage zuvor und auf jeden Fall setzt sie 
ihn voll ein, wenn sie irgendwo runterspringt zum Ausbalancieren. 

Krah weiss offensichtlich, dss sie in der Sitzecke unter dem Carportdach "sicher" ist, denn 
immer, wenn sie etwas draußen auf dem Hof verunsichert, rennt/hüpft sie zur Sitzecke und 
begibt sich dort unter einen Stuhl, von wo sie den Auslöser ihrer Unsicherheit beobachtet. 

Ich vermeide es, mich über das Füttern hinaus mit ihr zu beschäftigen, da ich nicht möchte, 
dass sie sich auf mich prägt und dann nachher eine Trennung durchmachen muss. 

Bisher scheint das zu funktionieren. 

Sie weiss, dass sie von mir oder von Ina Futter bekommt und entsprechend kommt sie und sperrt den 
Schnabel auf, wenn sie was zu essen haben will. 

Ansonsten ignoriert sie uns komplett und beschäftigt sich selbst mit ihrer Umwelt. 

Natürlich behalten wir sie im Auge - aber auf Entfernung.

Wenn andere Leute kommen (z.B. die Monteure), dann geht sie "in Deckung" indem sie ihre 
"Verstecke" aufsucht oder auf den Wasserfall klettert (dem sich, wenn Krah da sitzt, keiner nähern darf).  

Im Vogelzimmer habe ich, nachdem die Wassermontuere raus waren gleich sauber 
gemacht und den Teppich rausgenommen. 

Stattdessen habe ich für Krah heute Abend  ein paar Obststückchen der Saison, eine angeknackte Walnuss und 
ein wenig Hack (in einer Schale) auf dem Boden verteilt falls sie noch auf "Entdeckungstour" gehen will 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich morgen früh sehen kann, ob sie an irgendetwas dran war.

Klausi und Klaudi sind echte Nimmersatts. 
Klaudi hat sich offensichtlich komplett erholt und steht Klausi im Futtern und in Sachen 
Befehlston in nichts mehr nach 

Klausi wird schätze ich ziemlich bald seine ersten Flugversuche machen. 

Bei Klaudi wird das noch etwas dauern. 

Ich habe heute Abend, als ich Klaudi wieder zu Klausi in die Brotbox gesetzt habe, gleich mal 
Fotos gemacht - etwas dunkel, weil ohne Blitz - aber man kann etwas erkennen 

Hier die Fotos von heute - Tyri wollte heute nicht wirklich Model spielen


----------



## misudapi (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
ich bin schon gespannt wie es mit Mandy und Krah weiter geht. 
Also immer schön schreiben*, bitte!!!*

Kirstin, einfach klasse, wie es bei dir läuft*.
*
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Lyliana (3. Juni 2016)

Natürlich Susanne,

Wir haben schon ein Krah-Tagebuch-Notizen angefangen. Werde alles nachträglich hier für Euch schreiben, wenn Krah mit uns kommen möchte.

Junior macht schon fleißig “Hausaufgaben“ und räumt sein Zimmer auf. 
Er überlegt auch ob Krah die Drücker seiner Konsole weg tragen kann.
Mein Mann und ich beruhigten ihn und sagten “nicht weg tragen, Krah wird dich besiegen“

Spass bei Seite, wir werden - soll es so sein - ganz viel berichten.

LG
Mandy
(Ich würde sehr gerne die Zeit auf nächste Woche drehen)


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2016)

Mandy, das wäre ja wirklich toll, wenn Ihr Euch mit Krah (sowie umgekehrt;-)) anfreunden könntet.
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass es klappt 
und die Zeit bis zum ersten kennenlernen schnell vergeht
Bine


----------



## Tanny (4. Juni 2016)

Heute hatten wir 30 Grad und wieder strahlenden Sonnenschein....

...so etwas nennt man dann wohl "Hochsommertag", oder?

Tyri hat schon auf mich gewartet heute Morgen und schnappte sich ihr Frühstück, 
um mit diesem sofort nach draußen zu entfleuchen.

Ich dachte noch so: 
na, heute kommt sie wohl nicht wieder..... weit gefehlt 

Irgendwann gegen Mittag ließ sie sich am Carport sehen, turnte im __ Efeu am 
Dach rum, erbettelte sich eine Made und flog dann an den Knödelfütterer, der zum 
Schutz gegen Tauben und Hunde unter dem Carportdach hängt,
um sich dort den Bauch vollzuschlagen 

Was mich besonders freute: 
es gab keinen Streit, als eine der erwachsenen Kohlmeisen auch dort landete:

Sie frassen völlig einträchtig nebeneinander.

Ein anderes Mal, als Tyri am Knödelspender hing, erschien ein Feldsperling - der schafft 
es normalerweise, die Kohlmeisen zu vertreiben.

Nicht so Tyri:

Feldsperling kommt angeflogen und schimpft Tyri drohend an.

Tyri schaut zu mir, lässt ihren "Bettelruf" erklingen und ihr Blick sagt: mach was 

Ich also in die Hand geklatscht, der Feldsperling fiel vor Schreck fast runter, und 
Tyri frass völlig ungerührt weiter 

Ich habe mich schief gelacht - ich wette, der Feldsperling bewundert Tyri jetzt, 
weil sie so große Freunde hat 

Gegen Abend kam Tyri wie selbstverständlich mit mir ins Vogelzimmer, 
wo sie wie immer Krah begrüßte, bevor sie sich auf ihren Schlafast setze 
und den Kopf unter die Flügel steckte.

Krah hat heute gewaltige Fortschritte gemacht 

Zum einen konnte sie heute zum ersten Mal den Schnabel richtig weit aufsperren, wie 
es sich gehört, so dass ich ein Futterstückchen quasi "reinfallen" lassen konnte.

Beim ersten Mal kam das weite Öffnen vorsichtig und zögerlich - dann merkte 
sie das geht und seither reckt sie uns ihren weit geöffneten Schlund entgegen, 
wenn sie Hunger hat 

Da es so heiss war, Krah sich aber noch nicht zu den Tümpeln traut und sich fast den
ganzen Tag in der Sitzecke im Schatten aufhielt, habe ich ihr dort eine kleine Badewanne hingestellt.

Das Wasser fasziniert sie - aber sie scheute es auch immer.

Da ich ein bisschen  Wildvogelfutter (Sämereien ohne Zusätze) durch die QUetsche 
gedreht hatte und die Flocken auf das Wasser gestreut habe und ein paar (abgetötete)
Wachsmottenlarven ins Wasser tat, angelte ise da immer drin rum.

Einmal verlor sie das Gleichgewicht und der Kopf tauchte halb unter.

Danach gab es kein Halten mehr: 
Regelmässig ging sie zur Badewanne und nahm ein Kopfbad nachdem sie
ersteinmal nach allem gefischt hatte, was da so rum schwamm 

Außerdem ist sie heute erstmals auf einen Stuhl gehüpft - die Höhe hat sie bisher nie geschafft.

Da sie jetzt ihren Schnabel offensichtlich wieder voll benutzen kann 
(ich nehme an, dass eine Prellung oder so ihr bei zu weitem Öffnen Schmerzen bereitet 
hatte), habe ich ihr heute ein paar Leckereien ausgelegt:

Eine Erdbeere, ein angeschlagenes Ei, ein paar Heidelbeeren, Himbeeren, ein Stück 
Melone, ein paar kleine Bröckchen Rinderherz in Wasser, eine kleingehackte 
Walnuss aus meiner letzten Herbsternte und natürlich
gequetschte und ganze Sämereien.

Krah betastete alles mit Schnabelspitze und Zunge und spielte damit rum.

So richtig wusste sie damit noch nichts anzufangen - aber besonders die 
Erdbeere hat es ihr sehr angetan.

Als ich ihr ein Stück anbot, sperrte sie den Schnabel auf und weg war das Stück 

Ihren Brei (damit sie von allem genug aufnimmt), wollte sie heute nur noch 2x.

Ansonsten gefiel es ihr besser, wenn ich ihr die Bröckchen in den Schnabel fallen lasse.

Auch das abgetaute Mäusebaby, was sie täglich bekommt, wird nicht mehr geschreddert. 

Ich schneide es nur noch einmal in der Mitte durch, abwohl ich fast glaube, 
das wäre gar nicht mehr nötig - aber sicher ist sicher.

Ich glaube, jetzt dauert es nicht mehr lange, dann wird sie auch schon mal
selbst was aus den Schüsseln fressen.

Da ich von ihrem Brei was übrig hatte, habe ich den heute Abend den großen Krähen mit hingestellt.

Die sind so darüber hegefallen, dass sie sogar das Ei links liegen ließen - also der Brei muss gut sein

Ihr Nest scheint Krah gar nicht mehr zu benutzen.

Sie will jetzt möglichst hoch auf einem Ast schlafen und natürlich habe ich im Vogelzimmer
entsprechend improvisiert.

Wenn sie ihr Nest die nächsten Tage auch nicht mehr besucht, werde ich es raus 
nehmen, damit sich da kein Ungeziefer einnistet.

Heute Abend war Krah von all den neuen Eindrücken so erschossen, dass sie sofort 
einverstanden war, als es ins Vogelzimmer ging, wo sie sofort auf ihren Schlafplatz 
kletterte und sich in Schlafposition begab.

Klausi und Klaudi wachsen und gedeihen und befehlen mir ihre Fütterung um die Wette 

heute Nachmittag bekamen sie dann noch Spatzenzuwachs:
zwei kleine Kerle, die anfangs nur zögerlich frassen und etwas scheu wirkten.

Die Schleimhäute waren leicht verfärbt und der Kot war flüssig - also nicht "eingepackt".

Da sie bereits seit einigen Tagen bzw. der Kleine seit einem Tag privat gepäppelt wurden - 
ich vermute mit dem überall empfohlenen und absolut nicht passenden Eifutter, stimmte
die Verdauung vermutlich nicht.

Der eine ist deutlich jünger, als die anderen.

Darum ist Klaudi jetzt mit in den Brotkasten umgezogen (sie kann sich mittlerweile durchsetzen)
und der Kleine besetzt jetzt den Eichhörnchenfütterer.

Im Laufe des Tages wurden die zwei mutiger, jetzt befehlen sie schon genau so lautstark,
wie Klausi und Klaudi und heute Abend war ihr Kot okay 

Bei so vielen Spatzen wird es mit den Namen langsam eng 

Die zwei heissen jetzt Clausi und Claudi ....

also mit anderen Worten: die zwei Ks und die zwei Cs 

...und die Lokalzeitung war heute da - ich habe sie angerufen, sie sollen einen Beitrag 
bringen, dass jedermann (auch Kinder mit ihren Eltern), der Lust hat, kommen kann, 
auf der Streuobstwiese Insekten jagen und dann dann selbst (unter Aufsicht natürlich) an die 
Spatzen verfüttern darf 

ich wette, wir werden bald wieder viele kleine Helfer haben 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (4. Juni 2016)

Da drücke ich dir wirklich die Daumen, daß Du viele Kleinwildjäger als Helfer bekommst :


----------



## Tanny (4. Juni 2016)

...und ein nächster Hochsommertag 
....ein ganz, ganz bisschen (nicht gleich alles!) Regen, dürfen die, die
in den Sintflutgebieten leben uns gerne herschicken 
...dann müsste ich nicht so viel sprengen und Tümpel auffüllen...

Wie es aussieht, verbringt Tyri heute Ihre erste Nacht im Freien.

Tagsüber kam sie wie gehabt immer mal vorbei an der Sitzecke, manchmal erbettelte sie ein Futtertier
oder sie ging an die Meisenknödel.

Oft reicht es ihr nur, wenn ich antworte, wenn sie mich ruft - dann ist sie schon zufrieden.

Gegen 19 Uhr rief sie dann vom Zweig am Vogelzimmer und wollte rein.

Drinnen schnappte sie sich die angebotene Drohnenmade, verspeiste sie und anders
als sonst, landete sie nicht auf ihrem Schlafzweig, sondern flog hektisch von Zweig zu Zweig und
erzählte mir aufgeregt, dass ich die Tür wieder aufmachen muss, weil sie raus will

Ich habe also die Tür wieder auf gemacht und Tyri flog erleichtert zurück nach draußen.

Ca. 15 Minuten später erschien sie in der Sitzecke, unterhielt sich ein wenig mit mir, flog mir auf den Kopf und
dann verschwand sie drüben in der __ Esche.

Seither höre ich sie ab und an von der anderen Seite rufen - antworte aber nicht, weil ich nicht will,
dass sie immer weiter ruft.

Jetzt sind viele Katzen unterwegs.

Ich werde mit meinem Laptop noch draußen bleiben, bis die Vögel schlafen gehen.

Wenn Tyri dann nicht am Carport auftaucht und rein will, dann drücke ich ihr die Daumen, dass
Sie die erste Nacht in der Wildnis gut übersteht 

Krah hat heute gigantische Fortschritte gemacht 

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, sass sie auf dem __ Holzbock
und schlug intensiv mit beiden!!!! Flügeln - es sah aus wie Vorschule für
Flugübungen 

Dann sperrte sie den Schnabel auf und ließ sich erstmal ein paar Stückchen Fleisch
und Insekten einverlaiben.

Wie ein Profi klettert sie mir dann auf den Arm, damit ich sie mit rausnehmen kann.

Die ersten Tage, wo sie da war, habe ich sie ja immer in ein Handtuch gewickelt getragen.

Als sich abzeichnete, dass sie die Balance auf dem Arm halten kann, habe ich überlegt, wie ich es
am schlauesten anfange, sie zwar auf dem Arm sitzen zu lassen, aber gleichzeitig ihr nicht anzugewöhnen,
dass Menschen generell Sitz- und Kletterplätze sind 

Schließlich fand ich dann eine offensichtlich funktionierende Lösung:

Ich habe ein altes, ziemlich einmalig blau grünes Badelaken.

Das wickel ich mir um den Arm und* nur  *auf dem darf sie sitzen.

Einmal versuchte sie an meinem Arm höher zu klettern, wo ich sie sehr konsequent und
etwas unsanft zurück schob.

Dabei sagte ich deutlich "Nein".

Später versuchte sie, als sie Futter wollte, auf meinen Schoß zu hüpfen.
Auch da wehrte ich sie ab mit einem deutlichen "Nein".

Sie scheint das verstanden zu haben

Seither wartet sie immer, bis ich meinen Handtucharm hinhalte und nur dann und nur aufs Handtuch
"steigt" sie auf.

Andere Leute beachtet sie gar nicht oder sie zieht sich sogar zurück. 

Wir sagen aber auch jedem, dass er/sie gerne beobachten darf, aber weder ansprechen noch 
sonstwie Kontakt aufnehmen. 

fremde müssen Fremde bleiben - die einzigen Bezugspersonen hier sind Ina und ich. 

Zu Ina und mir kommt sie, wenn sie gefüttert werden will, stellt sich dann neben uns oder vor uns und sperrt den
Schnabel weit auf und es kommt ein kleines, rauhes Gemisch aus "Krah" und "Quietsch" heraus 

Aber sie wird nicht aufdringlich.

Tagsüber war sie viel unterwegs, traute sich sogar ohne Aufsicht über die offene Hoffläche und erkundete die Umgebung.

Außerdem hat sie erstmals nicht nur mit all den Leckereien rumgespielt, sondern tatsächlich etwas Erdbeere, Hack,
eine Dorhnenmade (die eher aus versehen) und ein paar eingeweichte Körnerflocken gegessen bzw. aufgeleckt. 

Eine Heidelbeere wollte sie "waschen" und hat sie versenkt.

Heute gab es erstmals keinen Brei mehr aus der Tülle - das wollte sie nicht mehr.

Also habe ich wegen der Nährstoffvilefalt etwas von dem Brei (dabei ging es mir vor allem um den Anteil
Insekten, Eigelb, ein paar Sämereien geflockt und etwas Muschelkalkgrit)  ohne Fleisch hergestellt und
jedes Fleischstückchen, das sie abfragte darin gebadet.

Ich vermute, dass sie in den nächsten Tagen eigenständig essen lernen wird 

Ganz oft hat sie irgendwo erhöht gesessen und der Musik der Natur zugehört.

Nachmittags konnte ich beobachten, dass sie anfing, ganz genau auf die Geräusche der Natur zu achten.

Wenn die Schwalben oder die Hühner einen Warnruf ausstießen, dann dukte sie sich oder flitzte unter den Tisch.

Sie ist sehr neugierig und aufmerksam, aber auch extrem vorsichtig.

Last not least hat sie heute in einem Ansatz aus Sprung und Flug es erst geschafft, auf die obere Lehne vom
Hochlehner zu kommen und dann die Distanz von dort auf den Tisch zu überwinden

Wenn sie so mit ihren Stöckchen spielt oder irgendwelche Steine in "ihrem" Teich versenkt und dann überlegt,
wie man die wieder raus bekommt, fällt es wirklich schwer, nur Zuschauer aus der Entfernung zu bleiben.

Am liebsten möchte man mit diesem zauberhaften Wesen sofort Kontakt aufnehmen und spielen.

Aber das wäre ihr gegenüber unfair.

Wenn sie doch noch __ fliegen wird, soll sie sich ja irgendwann selbst entscheiden können, ob sie geht oder bleibt.

Wenn sie dann den Menschen als Spielkameraden kennengelernt hat, wird sie vermutlich in Freiheit angesichts
der menschlichen Ängste beim Anblick einer Rabenkrähe, die sich nähert, nicht lange überleben.

Ich denke, ob sie irgendwann fliegen können wird oder nicht, wird sich in den nächsten Wochen zeigen.
Wenn nein, dann wird es auch kein Problem sein, mehr Kontakt zuzulassen.

Wenn ja, dann wird ihre endgültige Entscheidung, ob sie gehen oder bleiben wird spätestens mit der
g
Geschlechtsreife, also in zwei Jahren fallen und das bedeutet, dass man bis dahin wirklich "neutrale" Distanz
halten muss und ihr so viel ungestörtes Erkunden der Freiheit ermöglichen muss, wie irgend geht......

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich Krah weiter entwickelt 


Nach dem großen Wunder mit Marco halte ich ja nichts mehr für unmöglich 



Klausi wird morgen auf jeden Fall ins Vogelzimmer umziehen müssen - er hat heute 2 x versucht, mir aus Futterneid
schon mal beim Füttern entgegen zu fliegen 

Ich habe sie tagsüber nebeneinander in Einzelnester (Blumentöpfe mit Handtuchdeckel) umgesetzt, da
sonst eine gleichmäßige Fütterung kaum noch möglich war.

Die kleinen Monster klauen schneller, als man schauen kann 

Insofern werden alle 4 Spatzen ab morgen tagsüber im Vogelzimmer gefüttert werden.

Abends kommen sie dann zumindest, solange sie nicht sicher fliegen, starten und landen, 
in den Brotkasten ins Esszimmer, denn ich vermute, wenn sie zu Boden gingen bei einem falschen
Flugmanöver, könnte Krah sie etwas zu heftig mit ihrem Schnabel inspizieren....

Auch wenn es noch nur spielerisch gemeint sein würde - die Spatzen werden das nicht aushalten 

Klaudi hat sich ebenfalls phantastisch gemacht - sie ist jetzt fast so groß, wie Klausi und Clausi.

Clausi´s Schleimhäute haben sich verbessert und sein Kot ist in Ordnung.
Aber Morgens hat er, wenn er mich zum ersten Mal sieht, erstmal panische Angst vor mir, verkriecht
sich ganz hinten ins Heu und traut sich nicht einmal, um Futter zu betteln 

Im Laufe der nächsten zwei bis drei Fütterungen normalisiert es sich dann und dann bettelt er fast genau so
intensiv, wie die anderen.

Er scheint dann begriffen zu haben, dass ich ihn weder in die Hand nehme, noch ihm Nahrung einzwinge,
die er nicht selber nimmt.

Claudi ist zwar mit Abstand die Kleinste, aber sie frisst dieselbe Futtermenge, wie die anderen und sie fordert
sie ebenso nachdrücklich ein 

Insofern alles im grünen Bereich in "Spatzenhausen" 

Hier Fotos von heute.

Von Krah habe ich wegen der vielen neuen Sachen viele Bilder.
Dafür habe ich leider vergessen, die Spatzen noch zu fotografieren, als ich sie
für die Nachtruhe zusammen in den Brotkasten umsiedelte.

Da ich nicht mehr stören wollte, gibt s von den vieren erst morgen wieder Fotos


----------



## Lyliana (4. Juni 2016)

Ich befürchte ja fast das wir den Regen mitbringen werden. 


Aber wer weiß, vielleicht senden wir dir nur den Regen, wenn Krah so mega große Fortschritte macht.


----------



## jolantha (4. Juni 2016)

Auf den letzten Bildern sieht er schon ganz schön erwachsen aus


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2016)

Tyri hat ihre erste Nacht draußen gut überstanden 

Als ich heute morgen raus kam, wurde ich aus dem Knick mit dem bekannten Bettelruf begrüßt.

Nachdem ich 2 x geantwortet habe, kam Tyri zur Sitzecke, erbettelte sich eine Drohnenmade als Frühstück,
machte sich anschließend über die Meisenknödel her und dann sass sie noch eine ganze Weile
unter dem Dach, putzte sich und erzählte, wie aufregend die erste Nacht draußen war 

Danach verschwand sie wieder in den Weiten der Knicks.

Im Laufe des Tages ließ sie sich wie die Vortage immer mal sehen.

Abends gegen 19 Uhr fing sie mich an der Tür zum Vogelzimmer ab und ließ sich mit reintragen 

Ich dachte schon, sie will drinnen schlafen, aber sie futterte nur ihre Made und flog dann wieder raus.

Gegen 20 Uhr, als ich zum letzten Mal raus ging, fing sie mich wieder ab und flog mit rein.

Da überlegte sie dann relativ lange, ob sie drinnen oder draußen bleiben will:

Sie flog einige Male auf ihren Schlafast und wieder zur Tür - es schien, als wäre sie
hin und hergerissen.

Schließlich flog sie ins Vorzimmer - und dort dasselbe Spiel:
vom Ast in der Ausgangstür zum Ast an der Vogelzimmertür und zurück.

Nach ca. 15 Minuten dann "trällerte" sie eine mir bis dato nicht bekannte "Melodie" und flog
raus, zurück in die Knicks.

Es war, als ob sie sagte: okay, jetzt habe ich mich entschieden - schönen Abend noch und bis morgen 

Krah begrüsste mich heute morgen mit sehr intensivem und langen Flügelschlagen auf ihrem __ Holzbock

Anschließend ließ sie sich eine bis dahin nie erreichte Menge an Futter verpassen.

Einige Brocken Rinderlunge und Maulfleisch, ein paar Grashüpfer, eine Drohnenmade, ein Stück Erdbeere
(sie liebt Erdbeeren!) ein Stück Apfel, eine Heidelbeere  (wobei die Obststückchen alle nicht größer als die
Heidelbeere waren und die übrigen Futterbrocken nicht größer, als die Drohnenmaden).

Danach setzte ich sie zunächst in den Fütterer, da die Hunde noch draußen waren und ich noch die anderen
Tiere versorgen musste.

Als ich dann den großen Krähen ihr Frühstück fertig machte, hatte ich die Idee, ihnen ihr Futter in Schüsseln
direkt vorm Fütterer (ca einen Meter entfernt) hinzustellen und alles so klein, dass sie es da einzeln einsammeln müssen
und nicht einfach abtransportieren.

Das Ei habe ich ebenfalls aufgeschlagen, so dass sie es da essen müssen.

Krah bekam ebenfalls eine Schüssel in den Fütterer.

Meine Rechnung ging auf 

Die großen Krähen machten sich über die Schüsseln her und Krah beobachtete das aufmerksam und
versuchte dann, das Picken aus der Schüssel nachzumachen und im Laufe des Tages wurde sie imer besser darin,
zumindest mini kleine Futterteile aufzunehmen.

Später habe ich den Fütterer unter das Carportdach in die Sitzecke versetzt.

Es war heute so heiss, dass ich selbst mit Beschattung Krah dort wo er am Trailplatz stand, nicht hätte reinsetzen wollen.

Aber 2 - 3 x am Tag muss sie da für ca 20 Minuten rein, weil ich auch mal die Hunde von der Diele nach draußen
lassen muss.

Normalerweise beachten die Hunde Krah gar nicht.
Aber ich fürchte, wenn sie spontan ihre Flügelschlagübungen machen würde, würden mein Kampfdackel und Inas
Pauline darauf reagieren........und das nicht so, wie es in unserem oder Krahs Sinne wäre 

Damit sie in den Füttererzeiten Beschäftigung hat, habe ich ihr einen Meisenknödelhalter mit Knödel reingehängt -
den fand sie super spannend 

In der Sitzecke war der einzige Ort, wo es einigermaßen auszuhalten war und genau dort hielt Krah sich
auch die meiste Zeit des Tages auf.

Als der Fütterer dort stand, dauerte es keine 15 Minuten, da war Krah da rauf ge"hüpftflogen" und verbrachte fast den ganzen
Tag dort in dem leisen Luftzug mit guter Aussicht über die schützende Steinmauer auf den Hof und den gengenüberliegenden
Knick.

Außerdem hat sie eine größere Badewanne bekommen, denn erstmals hat sie sich getraut, den Bauch nass zu machen 

Ich bin gespannt, ob sie morgen richtig plantscht.

Ab und an kam sie bei Ina oder mir an, sperrte den Schnabel auf, fragte ein oder zwei Brocken Futter ab und ging dann wieder,
sich mit Spielereien zu beschäftigen und Sachen von A nach B zu tragen 

Abends hat sie dann nochmal etwa dieselbe Ration wie morgens abgerufen ergänzt um ein wenig Eigelb und zwei Mäusebabys.

Gegen halb sechs war Krah so müde, dass sie "im Stehen einschlief".

Ich brachte sie dann ins Vogelzimmer.

Krah hüpfte sofort auf ihre Schlafstange und ließ sich nur noch für die Abendfütterung stören - danach
war bei ihr endgültig Feierabend.

Was Krah sich langsam mal abgewöhnen sollte, ist, dass sie beim Koten immer den rechten Flügel so hängen
lässt, dass es entweder direkt darauf landet oder aber sie hinterher den Flügel da durchzieht 

Immerhin: sie KANN den Flügel durchaus auch tragen - wenn auch nicht so lange, aber irgendwie hat sie noch nicht
begriffen, dass der Kot das Gefieder nicht nur verklebt, sondern auch beschwert.

Zum Glück wäscht sich das dann bei ihren Badegängen wieder raus.........



Die vier Spatzen habe ich zum Glück heute Morgen gleich ins Vogelzimmer gebracht, nachdem Krah draußen war,
denn Klausi unternahm keine Stunde nachdem er erstmals gefüttert wurde seine erste Flugübung 

Anfangs war das sehr unbeholfen und bei den Landungen verpasste er regelmäßig die Zweige und rauschte
durchs "Gebüsch" zu Boden 

Sein Blick war filmreif 

Aber er ließ sich nicht beirren und trainierte fleißig.

Am frühen Nachmittag schaffte er die meisten Landungen sicher und gegen Abend kam er
zur Fütterung erstmals zu mir geflogen und landete auf einem Ast in meiner Nähe 

Klaudi und Clausi sassen in der Strohkugel, in der schon Spatzi am liebsten sass und bettelten
von da, was das Zeug hielt.

Claudi ist nach wie vor in ihrem Eichhörnchenfütterer, der jetzt auch im Vogelzimmer an der Wand hängt.

Der Lärm, den die vier machen, wenn ich mit Futter komme, ist ohrenbetäubend - und ständig versuchen sie sich
gegenseitig das Futter wegzuschnappen.......

....die vier schimpfen wirklich wie die Spatzen 

Alle vier machen sich hervorragend 

Bevor Krah ins Vogelzimmer kam, habe ich die drei großen wieder in den Brotkasten gesetzt - heute ließ
Klausi sich noch greifen, weil er wohl damit nicht gerechnet hat - und dann habe ich alle vier ins Esszimmer
umquartiert.

Es ist mir zu riskant, sie mit Krah im Vogelzimmer zu lassen, solange Klaudi nicht ganz sicher fliegt und landet
und solange die anderen nicht flugfähig sind, denn ich weiss ja immer nicht, was Krah für Fortschritte macht.

Da sie alles neugierig mit ihrem Schnabel untersuchen muss, würde so etwas vermutlich den Spatzen schlecht bekommen.

Ich denke aber, dass Klausi morgen im Laufe des Tages seine Flugkünste verfeinert  und falls er sich dann nicht mehr
greifen lassen sollte, dann wird er auch nachts im Vogelzimmer bleiben.

Soweit zu heute und heute habe ich auch Fotos von den vieren gemacht


----------



## Eriberto (6. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen Kirstin.
Alle Achtung! Eine ordentliche Fliegenklatschensammlung nennst Du dein eigen . Kann mir lebhaft vorstellen was bei Dir los ist, wenn eine Kinderbande damit auf Jagdtour geht. Bekommst Du schon Mengenrabatt ?
Deine Berichte sind auch für mich ein tägliches Highlight !
Gruß Florian


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2016)

und noch so ein super Sommertag 

Tyri war heute wie in den letzten Tagen ab und an am Carport, bettelte um eine Made, trippelte auf meinem
PC rum und verschwand wieder.

Sie und Krah begrüssen sich jedes Mal 

Ansonsten gibt es bei Tyri nichts Neues - ich denke, sie hat es geschafft 

Es ist für mich immer wieder faszinierend und verblüffend zu sehen, wie treu sie den Kontakt
weiter pflegen - auch (oder gerade) dann, wenn sie einen eigentlich nicht mehr brauchen.

Ist schon etwas dran an dem Spruch:
"....wenn Du jemanden verlieren willst, kette ihn an (sperre ihn ein),
wenn Du jemanden "halten" willst, lass ihn frei........"

Ein paar schöne Fotos habe ich heute von ihr machen können.

Krah hat heute eine wichtige Lehre fürs Leben bekommen 

Morgens hat sie entdeckt, dass man auch mehr, als den Kopf in die Badewanne stecken kann und
ausgiebig geplantscht 

Anschließend ist sie auf ihren neuen Stammplatz, den Fütterer ge"hüpftflogen" und hat dort ausgiebig
Gefiederpflege betrieben und anschließend die Umgebung angeschaut, Flügel schlagen
geübt, um Futter gebettelt (neuerdings auch mit Flügelschlag) oder geschlafen 

Da ich fand, dass das sehr wenig Aktivität ist, habe ich sie Nachmittags mit auf den
Trailplatz genommen und dort abgesetzt.

Dann bin ich Richtung Streuobstwiese gegangen und sie folgte mir.

Auf der Streuobstwiese habe ich mich eine halbe Stunde ins Gras gesetzt und Krah
hat dort hoch interessiert die Umgebung erkundet.

Als ich wieder zurück musste (die Spatzen wollten ja auch gefüttert werden), rief ich Krah
und sie hüpfte ca einen Meter hinter mir mit zurück.

Am Wiesenausgang sah ich links neben mir im hohen Gras Schlumpfine, meine geistig
zurückgebliebene kleine Henne.

Ich ahnte, dass Schlumpfine Krah da nicht unbehelligt vorbei lässt, denn die Hühner
können auch problemlos die großen Krähen vom Futter vertreiben (und tun das auch).

Eine gute Gelegenheit, Krah unter "kontrollierbaren" Bedingungen zu vermitteln, dass
andere Lebewesen immer auch Gefahr bedeuten könnten.

Krah sah Schlumpfine, ignorierte sie und hüpfte unbedarft an ihr vorbei hinter mir her.
Kaum war Krah vorbei, schoss Schlumpfine von hinten auf Krah los und sptrang sie an.
Krah duckte sich und sperrte den Schnabel fauchend auf und im gleichen Moment wedelte ich mit Krahs
Handtuch Richtung Schlumpfine, die mit panischem Gegacker das Weite suchte.....


jetzt bin ich vermutlich für Krah "der Held"  und sie hat gelernt, dass sie sich tunlichst in Acht nehmen
sollte, wenn sie einem Wesen begegnet, das sie nicht kennt

Ansonsten hat Krah heute angefangen, in meinen Blumentöpfen rumzustochern und irgendwelche Steinchen
auszugraben und Sachen einzusammeln, die sie dann in den Fugen der Hofplatte versteckte.

Auf den Fotos von heute sieht man schön, wie sehr der Flügel hängt, wenn sie sitzt - und andererseits, dass sie
ihn unerwartet gut bedienen kann.

Trotzdem halte ich es noch für fraglich, ob der Schaden im Gelenk so regeneriert, dass der Flügel tragfähig und
auftriebfähig wird.

Man sieht, dass sie den Flügel nicht so aufklappen kann, wie auf der anderen Seite.

Der Schaden im Rücken, der die Flügelaufhängung beeinträchtigt, der scheint zunehmend auszuheilen.
Vielleicht war es eine Muskel- oder Sehnenzerrung - sie kann den Flügel auf jeden Fall immer besser anheben.

Es bleibt also spannend.



Bei den vier Spatzen war heute Aufregung:

Nachdem ich sie zurück ins Vogelzimmer gebracht hatte, flogen Klausi und Clausi sofort hoch in einen Zweig.

Klausi ist absolut sicher und auch sehr selbstbewusst.

Bei Clausi muss noch etwas an der Landetechnik geübt werden 

Da jetzt Platz war, habe ich die kleine Claudi vom Eichhörnchenfütterer umgesetzt in das
Strohkugelnest, was sie auf Anhieb liebte 

Als ich zur 2. Fütterung ins Zimmer kam, traute ich meinen Augen nicht:

Klaudi hat offensichtlich unmittelbar zuvor ihren ersten Schritt aus dem Nest gewagt, flatterte ziellos
durch den Raum, versuchte verzweifelt auf einem Zweig zu landen, verfehlte ihn "knapp" um einige cm und rauschte
durchs Blätterwerk zu Boden, wo sie entsetzt sitzen blieb. 

Sie war so erschrocken, dass sie nichtmal Futter nehmen wollte.

Ich fütterte also die anderen erstmal.

Als Klaudi am Ende immer noch wie erstarrt  an derselben Stelle hockte, habe ich sie hoch genommen und zu
Claudi ins Strohnest gesetzt, wo sie erleichtert sofort reinschoss, sich umdrehte und dann aus tiefstem Herzen
um Futter bettelte 

Den Rest des Tages haben Klaudi und Claudi einträchtig zusammen im Strohnest gesessen und
Klausi und Clausi sassen ebenso einträchtig nebeneinander auf irgendwelchen Zweigen.

Wenn Klausi irgendwo hinflog, folgte Clausi ihm wie ein Schatten 

Da sich alle Spatzen Abends noch von mir greifen ließen, habe ich sie alle 4 in den Brotkasten befördert und
im Esszimmer ins Bett gebracht, bevor ich Krah ins Vogelzimmer brachte.

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Am Wiesenausgang sah ich links neben mir im hohen Gras Schlumpfine, meine geistig
> zurückgebliebene kleine Henne.



Toll Dein Bericht, mal wieder !! 
Aber wer um Himmels Willen ist denn nun wieder " Schlumpfine " ?? 
Bei all meinen Hühnern hatte ich noch nie ein kleines dusseliges Huhn , aber warum eigentlich nicht ?? Ein bißchen
Datsche gibts ja überall .


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Aber wer um Himmels Willen ist denn nun wieder " Schlumpfine " ??


Ja, wir hätten gerne ein Foto von Schlumpfine! Büdde


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2016)

Antworten zu Schlumpfine schreibe ich dann mal in den Hühnerthread 

@Florian99
 Danke.

Die Klatschen kaufe ich im Supermarkt gebindeweise...... die schauen immer etwas komisch an der Kasse.....


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

.....ich mag es gar nicht mehr schreiben:

Schon wieder ein Traumtag - 30 Grad, sonnig, trocken, leichte Brise.......


Heute Nachmittag habe ich noch geflucht, weil ich schon wieder beide Tümpel auffüllen musste....
....aber nachdem ich Abends in den Nachrichten hörte, dass  durch Hamburg ein
Tornado gezogen sein soll - das ist keine 30 km von hier! - werde ich mich über
unsere Traumtage nicht mehr beklagen!

Heute fange ich mal mit den Spatzen an:

Klausi und Klaudi und Clausi __ fliegen jetzt zuverlässig

Claudi sitzt noch im Strohnest.

Klausi ist mittlerweile "rotzfrech" und absolut flugsicher.

Egal, welchen Vogel ich füttern will, er kommt im Sturzflug von irgendwo an und
versucht das Futter des anderen Spatzen noch vor Erreichen des Zielschnabels zu klauen

Es war mir heute morgen schon klar, dass die Drei nicht mehr Abends ins Esszimmer umziehen können.

Sie müssen jetzt im Vogelzimmer bleiben.

Das stellte mich vor ein Problem, denn ich habe irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl damit, Krah und die Spatzen
in ein Zimmer zu sperren, da Krah auch extrem aktiv ist.

Ina hatte dann die zündende Idee:
Warum Krah nicht im Vorraum des Vogelzimmers übernachten lassen?

Den Raum nutze ich als Abstellraum, da er ebenfalls rattensicher ist.
Dort lagern Futtersäcke, einiges an Bienenequipment, Trailstangen und Co und es steht dort eine alte
Sitzecke.

Ich habe also die Futtersäcke auf die Eckbank befördert, das andere Zeug zusammengeschoben und
alles mit alten Abschwitzdecken der Pferde abgedeckt.

Krahs Vogelbad wanderte in den Raum und ich habe ihr den Griff einer Trittleiter mit einem Handtuch rutschfest
umwickelt, so dass sie dort eine hohe Sitzstange direkt am Fenster mit Blick auf den Hof hat 

Im Vogelzimmer habe ich aufgeräumt.

Krahs (nicht mehr benutztes) Nest ist raus gewandert, den Sand in der Duschwanne ausgetauscht, Fussboden gefegt
und gewischt, Teppich wieder rein und nun haben die Spatzen dort viel Platz zum Fliegen und vor allem, um auf dem
Boden Futter zu suchen 

Natürlich habe ich ihnen dort überall verschiedene Sämereien, Sonneblumenkerne, Nüsse etc. ausgestreut, so dass
sie langsam anfangen können, auch mal selbst zu suchen.

Klausi macht das definitiv schon ausgiebig.

Ich habe es noch nicht gesehen, aber sein immer gigantisch gefüllter Kropf straft sein aufdringliches
"ich bin am verhungern" Betteln Lügen 

Claudi ist 2x aus ihrer Strohkugel gehüpft und dann in den Ast geklettert, der in der Duschwanne steht.

Darum habe ich ihre Strohkugel jetzt knapp über dem Sand in der Wanne hängen, so dass sie
rein und raus kann, wie sie will.

Heute Abend sind sie alle 4 im Vogelzimmer geblieben und scheinen das gut zu finden 


Tyri hat mich heute den ganzen Tag immer wieder "begleitet" und fröhlich zugetextet

Zwischendurch ist sie dann immer mal an die Meisenknödel geflogen oder hat sich über Krahs
Futterschüsseln hergemacht.

Als ich Abends zu den Vogelzimmern rüber ging, kam sie plötzlich angeflogen, landete quatschend auf
dem Zweig neben der Tür und als ich diese öffnete, flog sie schnurstracks ins Vorzimmer.

Nachdem ich die Tür zu 2. Zimmer öffnete, flog sie gleich durch, nachdem ich ihr eine Drohnenmade überreicht
hatte und wollte sich auf ihrem Schlafzweig zwecks Verspeisung derselben niederlassen.

Dumm nur, dass der Platz besetzt war: 3 Spatzen machten große Augen, als Tyri auf sie zugeflogen kam.
Tyri machte mitten im Flug eine "Vollbremsung", drehte ab und landete auf einem anderen Zweig.

Vor lauter Schreck ließ sie ihre Made fallen und fing dann an, die Spatzen in Drohhaltung "anzufauchen"

Ich traute meinen Augen nicht!

Die Spatzen rückten zusammen und schienen zu überlegen, ob sie einen Gegenangriff wagen sollten.....

Ich wollte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen, darum hielt ich Tyri zur Ablenkung ihre fallen gelassene Made hin.

Sie schnappte sie sich und flog auf direktem Weg ins Vorzimmer, wo sie sich über Krah niederließ und
genüsslich ihre Made verspeiste 

Die Vogelzimmertür habe ich dann vorsichtshalber wieder geschlossen.

Die Tür nach draußen ließ ich noch offen, damit Tyri selbst entscheiden konnte, ob sie bleiben wollte.

Eine Weile sah es so aus, als wolle sie drinnen schlafen.

Sie steckte den Kopf unter das Gefieder und sass in Schlafhaltung in ihrem Zweig.

Ca 20 Minuten später reckte und streckte sie sich, textete Krah und mich nochmal zu
und entschwand nach draußen 


Mit Krah war das heute ein weiterer Tag voller unerwarteter Überraschungen.

Morgens fütterte ich wie immer und nahm sie mit nach draußen zur Sitzecke.

WIe am Morgen zuvor hüpfte sie erst einmal überall rum, begab sich zur Badewanne,
spielte im und mit dem Wasser, kam zu mir, erbettelte sich Futter, hüpfte dann zu ihrem
Stammpaltz auf dem Fütterer mit Aussicht auf den Hof, putzte sich und steckte den
Kopf ins Gefieder für ein Nickerchen.

Wie jeden Morgen setzte ich sie also in den Fütterer und machte ihn zu (schlafen kann sie auch da),
um die Gelegenheit zu nutzen, die Hunde nochmal raus zu lassen und die Hühner zu versorgen.

Aber da habe ich die Rechnung ohne Krah gemacht 

SIe war sofort hellwach, hüpfte von ihrem __ Holzbock auf den Boden und zog mit Schnabel und Krallen an dem
Maschendraht: sie machte mir deutlich sichtbar klar, dass für sie ab sofort Knasthaltung keine Sekunde mehr
in Frage kommt!

Okay, dann eben nicht.
Dann muss sie selbst sehen, dass sie den Hunden aus dem Weg bleibt.

Ich habe Ihr den Füttererdeckel wieder auf gemacht, sie hüpfte hoch auf den Holzbock und noch ein paar cm
höher auf die Oberkante des Fütterers, setzte sich hin, steckte den Kopf ins Gefieder und......schlief!

Solange die Hunde draußen waren, bewegte sie sich von da oben auch nicht mehr weg.

Da der Fütterer für Krah jetzt Geschichte ist, habe ich den Deckel zu gemacht und einen großen Plastikdeckel
drauf gelegt, wo ich Krah ihre Futterschüsseln rauf stellen konnte - dann musste ich diese nicht immer extra
hoch nehmen, wenn die Hunde raus kamen.

Krah fand das toll und sie verbrachte viel Zeit damit, im Futter rumzustochern
und auch den einen oder anderen Brocken selbst zu essen 

Mittags entdeckte Krah die Öllampe neben der Steinmauer und testete sogleich, wie sich das darauf sitzt.

Von dort fixierte ihr Blick dann die Dachrinne.

Ich sage noch so zu Ina:

es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann wird sie auf die Dachrinne hüpfen und von dort versuchen,
auf den __ Giebel zu klettern 

Dabei blieb es erstmal.

Am frühen Nachmittag hüpfte sie auf dem Hof rum, inspizierte die Knickreihe auf der anderen Seite und
frequentierte ihr Bad, bevor sie wieder auf ihren Schlafplatz auf dem Fütterer ging.

Ich rollte den __ Wasserschlauch aus, weil ich noch bei den Kühen die Tränke auffüllen musste und gleich die
Pflanzen an der Wand mit gießen wollte.

Irgendwie war Krah wohl richtig eingenickt - jedenfalls, als ich von den Kühen
zurück kam und an der Hausecke fast neben ihr erschien, war sie so erschrocken, dass sie flüchtete -
und zwar: !!!!! FLIEGEND!!!! 

Sie flog ca 20 Meter weit den Hof runter und landete auf einer Stallfensterbank!

Es war zwar "nur" ein Sinkflug, denn die Stallfensterbank liegt etwa 15 cm tiefer, als die Mauer,
von der sie startete, aber für die Strecke war das ein nur geringer Höhenverlust.

Ich war sprachlos!

Das habe ich nicht für möglich gehalten!

Krah war wohl auch völlig überrascht.

Etwas verwirrt klammerte sie sich an die schräge Fensterbank und wusste nicht genau, was sie
jetzt tun sollte.

Ich holte sie dort mit "ihrem" Handtucharm ab und setzte sie auf den Fütterer.

Dort forderte sie erst einmal stolz mit den Flügeln bettelnd Futter.

Anschließend wanderte Ihr Blick wieder zur Dachrinne - sie war mutig geworden 

Keine 5 Minuten später sass sie auf der Dachrinne, von wo sie ein paar vergebliche Versuche
unternahm, nach oben zu marschieren - sie rutschte immer wieder in die Dachrinne ab.

Also gab sie den Plan vorerst auf und hüpfte stattdessen auf das Carportdach, wo sie wegen der Nähe zum
Dieleneingang Sunny und Pummelchen in den Wahnsinn trieb.

Als die zwei Schwalben zum Angriff auf Krah übergingen, duckte sie sich und zog sich auf die andere Seite
des Carportdaches zurück.

Bis zum Abend blieb sie auf dem Dach und genoss die neue Perspektive der Aussicht 

Als sie abends ins Vogelvorzimmer kam und dort ihren "Hochsitz" am Fenster erspähte,
nahm sie diesen gleich ein und genoss es offensichtlich den Rest des Abends, auf den Hof
hinausschauen zu können.

Dieser Tag war wirklich sehr ereignisreich ......und hat natürlich auch ein paar Fotos
hervorgebracht


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2016)

Das ist ja toll, dass krah fliegt!  Sie war wohl noch mehr überrascht als Du,  was ? Sicher wird sie nun täglich üben. Ob sie wohl für immer ausfliegt?vielleicht schafft sie es sogar, ein ausdauernder Flieger zu werden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie trotzdem auf dem hof bleibt, da hat sie viel Gesellschaft und trotzdem Flugfreiheit, soziale Bindung nicht zu vergessen.... das könnte ihr kleines Königreich sein.

Lg ina


----------



## Lyliana (8. Juni 2016)

Klasse! 
Den Wind in den Federn spüren - das wovon Tyri immer so aufgeregt erzählt. 

Weiter so kleine Krah!

............
Es heißt nicht umsonst “freche Spatzen“ .... Wir haben hier auch einige, und fast lernen sogar die Maisen deren Untaten.


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2016)

Das war wieder so eine Gänsehautmoment, als ich gelesen habe, daß Krah fliegt  Einfach nur toll !!


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

@Ina

ob sie wirklich wird __ fliegen können, also so richtig mit Auftrieb, manövrieren etc. ist  nach wie vor nicht
klar - die eingeschränkteFunktion ab "Ellenbogengelenk" ist immernoch sichtbar.

Ich stell mir vor, solange das so ist, wäre das, wie ein Flugzeug mit defektem Höhenruder?

Hier bleiben wird sie, wenn sie docch irgendwann fliegen kann siccher nicht. 

Hier ist ein revierinhabendes Krähenpaar - die würden sie spätestens zur nächsten 
Brutsaison brutal vertreiben. 

Darum sehe ich es nach wie vor so, dass die nächste Woche, wenn Mandy mit Familie hier ist, 
entscheiden wird - bzw. Krah dann etnscheiden wird - welchen Weg sie weiter gehen will......

Es bleibt spannend und aufregend 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,
wichtige Frage! Bei mir im Garten hüpft gerade eine Krah II herum. Ganz kurze Schwanzfedern, noch nicht wirklich flugtauglich. Von den Eltern ist nix zu sehen. Fotos folgen.
Kann ich irgend etwas - positives - machen, sprich Schale mit Wasser hinstellen oder ähnliches ? Oder einfach in Ruhe lassen und aufpassen, dass keine Katze kommt ?
Besten Dank schon mal vorab.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,
das ist vermutlich ein Ästling.

Ich würde gar nichts machen, außer Katzen drinnen lassen und beobachten.

Spätestens, wenn der Kleine Hunger hat, sollte er nach seinen Eltern rufen.
Wenn die auftauchen und füttern (kann einige Stunden dauern), dann ist alles in
Ordnung.

ich würde nichts rausstellen oder mich dem Tier sonstwie nähern.

Wenn alles in Ordnung ist, sind die Eltern in der Nähe und wenn Du dann
dem Kleinen aus ihrer Sicht auch nur etwas zu nahe kommst, werden sie Dich angreifen. 

Wenn Du über einen längeren Zeitraum (einen tag oder so)  nicht beobachten kannst, 
dass der Kleine Eltern hat, dann melde Dich gerne nochmal. 


LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (8. Juni 2016)

Supi! Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Anliegend mal ein paar Bilder von dem Schlingel, der fast in meine Teichbaugrube gehüpft wäre, welche ich hier ja auch mal weitergehend vorstellen muss....
Gruß
Florian


Hier nähert er sich der Teichbaustelle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da sitzt er auf dem Schalsteinrand: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anschließend habe ich ihn 'vertrieben', jetzt sitzt er dort, wo ich ihn heute Morgen schon im Gras habe sitzen sehen:





Und hier müsste sein Zuhause sein, die linke Fichte (ca. 25m hoch), zumindest habe ich in den letzten Wochen öfter Rabenkrähen auf selbiger gesehen.






Ich werde den Lütschen im Auge behalten, da ich gleich Schalsteine betoniere und schauen, wann die Eltern heim kommen.
Ich berichte dann wieder.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

Florian, 
wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du den Eltern zu einer festen Tageszeit verbunden mit einem Ruf 
Futter anbieten. 

Das nehmen sie dankbar an - gerade, wenn sie Junge und viel Arbeit haben 

Es eignen sich: 

rein, roh/frisch  und nur vom Rind: 
Leber, Maulfleisch, Hack, Herz
vom *Bio*huhn: 
Leber, Herz, Hälse, Magen

ein ganzes Hühnerei (auch unbedingt Bio), nicht zu groß, damit sie es tragen können . 

Obst der Saison (Erdbeere, Weintraube etc.) 

Sie werden alles erstmal abtransportieren und verstecken, um später zu Füttern

Nicht zu viel - das wird teuer, denn sie schleppen alles weg und vergraben das, was 
nicht gebraucht wird für schlechte Zeiten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2016)

_So - bitte beachtet eines: Das ist das Tagebuch von Kirstins Vogelkindern - die meisten Vogelbilder passen wunderbar in das Thema "Vögel am Haus und im Garten 2016". _

_(Für die Krähe von Florian wollen wir noch einmal ein Auge zu drücken. Aber wenn es mehr wird, dann bitte nicht hier in diesem Thema. Und es wäre schön, wenn Du die Bilder hier hochlädst - das macht vielen Betrachtern das Leben leichter)._


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

Oki doki, vielen Dank für's "Aufräumen".
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eriberto (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
Krah II hat es leider nicht geschafft .
 
@Christine: ich hoffe ein letztes Foto ist o.k. ?
Sie hat sich im Laufe des Tages leider in Richtung Straße bewegt. Mache mir schon 'Vorwürfe'...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,
das Foto wäre jetzt nicht nötig gewesen


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,

das tut mir unendlich leid 

Aber ich denke, Vorwürfe musst Du Dir nicht machen.

Es sind nun mal Wildtiere, die jede Sekunde ihres Lebens mit den Gefahren ihrer
Umwelt fertig werden müssen.

Die Alternative wäre der "goldene Käfig" - sicher, aber gefangen.

Wenn der Kleine Eltern hatte und sein Leben bis zum Unfall einen normalen
Verlauf vernahm, dann wäre es aus meiner Sicht viel schlimmer, nur um ihn vor Eventualitäten zu schützen,
ihn seinem natürlichen Leben zu entreissen.

Du hast einiges getan, um ihn zu schützen - angefangen mit dem Fernhalten der Katzen - den Rest muss
er selber schaffen...... und manchmal ist das Schicksal eben anders, als wir es uns erhoffen..

Für Krah gilt gerade genau dasselbe - wirst Du heute Abend im Tagebuch lesen - ich schalte auch
Gefahren aus, die ich ausschalten kann - der Rest bleibt sein Risiko - der Preis der Freiheit......... (....damit keiner zittert: Krah geht es gut  )

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, 
Danke für Dein Mitgefühl und die guten Tipps! Freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte von Tyri, Klaudi, Claudi, Klausi, Clausi und natürlich Krah... .
Und Du hast schon recht, das Leben ist für Wildtiere halt nicht risikolos.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Juni 2016)

Arrg,
Kirstin tu das nie wieder...

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## lotta (8. Juni 2016)

Kirstin, ich hab mich eben auch sehr erschrocken
Freue mich jetzt aber umso mehr, auf die heutigen Berichte Deiner Zöglinge

Jetzt schon dafür 
Bine


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

Über Nacht hatten wir einen gewaltigen Temperatursturz.
Bei bedecktem Himmel, Windstärke ca 5-6 zeigte das Thermometer gerade mal 16 Grad 

Ich habe meine Wollpullover wieder raus geholt.....

Der Morgen verlief bei allen Vögeln wie immer:

füttern, Krah raus, Tyri begrüßen........

Krah war sofort als wir raus kamen sehr aktiv.
Sie hüpfte zur Badewanne, fischte Blätter, nahm Kopfbäder, hüpfte zur Hundewasserschüssel,
um darin ein Stück Erdbeere zu versenken  und schleppte Blätter von A nach B.

Ihr Ordnungssystem hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen   aber irgendwie sieht ihre
Geschäftigkeit so aus, als hätte sie einen konkreten Plan im Kopf 

Irgendwann hüpfte Krah auf die Steinmauer und fixierte die Dachrinne - ich rechnete damit, dass
sie dort hochgehen würde....aber dann glitt ihr Blick zum __ Giebel und als sie dort eine der
Altkrähen sah, zog sie ihren Plan zurück.......

Stattdessen begab sie sich zur Gefiederpflege und zum Nickerchen auf den Fütterer.

Nach ca 30 Minuten wachte sie auf und hatte ab da erstmal nur dummes Zeug im Kopf.

Das Wort, was sie heute am häufigsten gehört hat, heisst: Nein!

Krah s dürfen nicht auf Stühle, sie dürfen keine Hosenbeine anknabbern, sie dürfen nicht auf Tische,
sie dürfen keine Schnürsenkel aufziehen.........

....das Leben einer Krah ist schon ganz schön schwer 

Ich hätte mich weglachen können:

Krah weiss ganz genau, was "Nein" heisst und was "Nein" ist.
Trotzdem lief sie immer wieder die Runde:

1. Polsterstuhl taxiert mit leicht schiefem Kopf ....und ich könnte schwören, sie
schielte dabei mit einem Auge zu mir.......warten auf das "Nein"....einen Moment
überlegen/Spannung aufbauen,,,,,dann hüpft sie zum nächsten Stuhl....selbes Spiel...

Das ging so lange, bis es ihr langweilig war - dann hüpfte sie auf direktem Weg zu ihrem Stuhl,
um von dort auf die Mauer zu gehen.

Sie machte heute keine Anstalten, das Carport zu verlassen oder gar Flugübungen zu machen.

Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der Wind sie verunsicherte und sie deswegen die Deckung nicht verließ.

Also ließ ich sie auf meinen Handtucharm hüpfen, ging mit ihr zum Trailplatz (viel freie Fläche), legte auf
höchster Höhe eine Stange auf zwei Sprungständer (ca 1,50 Meter) und setzte Krah drauf.

Dann ging ich etwas zurück und rief sie.

Krah überlegte einen Moment, breitet dann die Flügel aus und versucht  zu mir zu __ fliegen.

Der "Flug" war ein unelegantes zu Boden flattern.

Das wiederholten wir noch 2 x und später am Tag auch immer mal.

Am Ende des Tages konnte sie perfekt zu Boden segeln und sogar vor dem Aufkommen auf den Boden
diese "Bremse" einlegen, wie es die großen Krähen machen unmittelbar, bevor die Füsse dann senkrecht runter
den Boden berühren.

Auftrieb hat sie heute nicht erreicht.

Aber ich glaube, der Sprungständer ist ein klasse Übungshilfsmittel 

Nach den Flugübungen ließ ich Krah zu Fuss mit zurück zum Carportdach kommen, damit sie sich die Wege einprägt.

Als uns eine Henne entgegen kam, hüpfte Krah in einem Höllentempo zu mir und versteckte sich hinter mir 

Also sie scheint ihre Lektion gelernt zu haben.

Nachmittags begann sie sehr aktiv lauter Spaziergänge zu machen.

Da ich beobachtet hatte, dass sie sehr vorsichtig ist und bei Gefahr sofort den Rückzug
zur Sitzecke antritt, habe ich heute entschieden, sie nicht mehr ständig im  Auge zu behalten.

Wenn sie eigenständig von der Sitzecke weg geht, dann muss sie schauen, dass sie selbst auf sich aufpasst - das muss jedes wilde Krah in ihrem Alter auch.....

Einmal war sie geschlagene 15 Minuten verschwunden!

Es fiel mir unheimlich schwer, sitzen zu bleiben und nicht hinterherzugehen und sie zu suchen.

Dann plötzlich hörte ich Alarm bei den Schwalben und den Hühnern 

Aufspringen und zum Himmel schauen waren eins.......

...zwei Bussarde kreisten über dem Hof .....und genau in der Sekunde, als ich losspurten wollte, kam Krah um die Ecke gehüpft, hockte sich unter einen Stuhl und bettelte um Futter....

...mir fiel ein Stein vom Herzen!

Gleichzeitig habe ich mich riesig gefreut, denn das hat mir gezeigt, dass Krah aufpasst und weiss, was
sie tut 

Den Rest des Nachmittags war sie noch einige Male auf kleinen Ausflügen unterwegs.

Außerhalb unserer Flugübungen nur zu Fuss - ich nehme an, der WInd war ihr zu unheimlich.

Gegen 17 Uhr machte sie einen total müden Eindruck und als ich ihr anbot, ins Vogelzimmer zu gehen, nahm sie sofort an,
hockte sich auf ihren Leiterausguck und schlief ein.

Als ich gegen 19 Uhr rein kam zum Füttern, wurde ich stürmisch begrüßt und sie wollte unbedingt
nochmal raus.

Also sind wir nochmal auf den Trailplatz für eine letzte Flugübung.

ALs mein Blick so zur Vogelvorzimmertür wanderte, sah ich gerade noch den Kater raus kommen 

...ich dachte nur: was für ein Glück, dass kein Vogel drin ist..... ich muss die Tür künftig zu halten - auch, wenn
ich mit Krah gerade nicht drin bin.....

Nach dieser Übung war endgültig Feierabend und Krah ging nach einem letzten Kopfbad im Zimmer schlafen.


Die Spatzen sind beeindruckend.
Die 3 Großen sind kaum noch zu unterscheiden und dermassen frech und quirlig, dass man sich ihrer
Futterklauattacken kaum noch erwehren kann.

Klausi hat heute seinen ersten lebenden Mehlwurm selbst erlegt 

Die anderen haben fasziniert und etwas neidisch zugeschaut.

Claudi frisst fast so viel, wie die drei Großen und die Kleine setzt sich problemlos durch, wenn
Klausi an ihr Nest geflogen kommt, um ihr den Happen vor der __ Nase wegzustehlen.....

 der Kleinen nimmt keiner "die Butter vom Brot" 


Tyri war heute überhaupt nicht loszuwerden 

Sie verfolgte mich auf Schritt und Tritt.
Ich fragte mich schon, was mit ihr los ist, aber sie machte einen gesunden, quirligen Eindruck.

Erstmals hat sie neben ihrem Bettelruf ein erstes Zwitschern im Repertoir.

Als ich Abends gegen 19 Uhr zum Füttern rüber wollte, fing sie mich zum letzten Mal ab, um eine
Drohnenmade als Betthupferl abzugreifen.

Eigentlich habe ich danach nicht mehr mit ihr gerechnet......

....als ich dann mit Krah von der letzten Flugübung ins Vogelzimmer zurück kam, traf mich fast der Schlag:
Wer erwartete uns da im Vorzimmer fröhlich zwitschernd?     Tyri!!! ....mir schoss nur der Kater durch den
Kopf, den ich 2 Minuten zuvor habe raus kommen sehen.....

Ich hätte mir das nie verziehen, wenn meine Unachtsamkeit Tyri zum Kateropfer gemacht hätte.....

Nachdem ich Tyri ein Leckerli gegeben habe, ging ich durch zu den Spatzen - verfolgt von Tyri, die sich mit den
3 Spatzen anlegte, aber schnell merkte, dass die Drei auf Krawall aus waren und zu
Dritt einfach ziemlich anstrengend sind.

Also flog sie zurück zu Krah ins Vorzimmer.....und dort suchte sie sich sage und schreibe einen Schlafplatz!!!!

Letztendlich kuschelte sie sich in die Plastikblumen (ein Dekorelikt früherer Einsteller bei mir)
über der Milchkammertür und ließ sich nicht einmal mehr mit einer Drohnenmade überreden, diesen Ort heute
nochmal zu verlassen 

...es war ganz klar: Tyri wollte drinnen schlafen!

Ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass das morgen früh mit Krah und Tyri gut geht und die beiden sich
am Fenster nicht zu nahe kommen 

Aber letztendlich ist es ihre Entscheidung.
Ich habe im Vogelvorzimmer über 30 Minuten bei offener Tür gewartet, ob sie doch noch raus will.

Als sie wirklich offensichtlich im Tiefschlaf war, habe ich aufgegeben. 

Draußen ist es ganz offensichtlich zu ungemütlich!

Jetzt schlafen die gefiederten Gäste hoffentlich alle gut 

Hier Fotos von heute:


----------



## Krächzi (9. Juni 2016)

Was Tyri für süße blaue Füße hat.


----------



## Tanny (9. Juni 2016)

Heute war das Wetter wieder besser.
Strahlender Sonnenschein nur gelegentlich verdeckt durch ein paar Wölkchen, ca 25 Grad, aber
viel Wind - stärker als gestern.

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelvorzimmer kam, sassen Krah und Tyri einträchtig nebeneinander
(ca 50 cm Abstand) am Fenster und schauten raus.

Beide begrüßten mich freudig mit "Hungerschrei"  und nachdem sie beide
ihr Frühstück verspeist hatten, ließ Tyri sich noch rund 5 Minuten Zeit, bevor sie durch die
offene Tür abzog.

Im Laufe des Tages tauchte Tyri immer mal wieder wie gehabt auf, holte sich was zu essen ab,
leistete Krah auf dem Fütterer Gesellschaft und bediente sich an seinen Leckereien, bevor sie wieder
davon flog.

Einmal hat sie Krah einen Reisenmehlwurm geklaut - ich hätte nicht
gedacht, dass sie den wirklich verspeist ....aber weit gefehlt 

der Mehlwurm wurde fachgerecht zerlegt und Stück für Stück aufgegessen.....und dann
kam sie zu mir und verlangte......MEHR!

Abends kam Tyri pünktlich wieder ins Vogelvorzimmer, um dort wieder ihren Platz in den Plastikblumen
einzunehmen und sich zur Ruhe zu begeben.

Es scheint, als würde Tyri die Vorzüge eines geschützten Raumes für die Nacht bereits erkannt haben 


Bei den vier Spatzen gab es nicht viel Neues.

Claudi wächst und gedeiht langsam auch, während die anderen 3 schon wie die Weltmeister __ fliegen.

Mit dem "selber Futter suchen" hapert es aber noch.

Wäre da nicht die Kleine, würde ich die drei vermutlich schon mal mit raus nehmen.

Ich möchte aber ungern die Kleine allein zurück lassen.

Darum werde ich versuchen, die drei anderen so lange drinnen zu behalten, wie sie es klaglos mitmachen.

Die vier verstehen sich so gut, es wäre schade, das Gespann auseinanderzureißen.

Heute Nachmittag hatte ich Glück:
zwei Reitkinder und ihre Mutter haben fleissig Fliegen geklatscht und die
Spatzen den ganzen Nachmittag begeistert versorgt 

Den Großen habe ich ein paar lebende Heimchen ins Zimmer gesetzt (kleine) in der Hoffnung, dass sie mal ,
beginnen, selbst nach Futter zu schauen 


Krah kam heute Morgen wie immer mit raus, ging Kopfbaden, spielte mit Blättern im Wind, schleppte Steine
hin und her und fischte begeistert nach Futter im Wasser.

ich hatte die Idee, aus der Schildkrötenfutterabteilung im Zoohandel getrocknete Gammarus, Mehlwürmer und
Anchovies mitzubringen (alle ohne jegliche Zusätze).

Da die sehr leicht sind, schwimmen sie und weil Krah nach allem fischt, was auf der Oberfläche schwimmt,
waren die Tierchen sofort spannend 

Anschließend verbrachte Krah den Vormittag wie immer sich putzend und schlafend überwiegend auf dem
Fütterer und der Steinmauer.

Sie kann mittlerweile (ich glaube, das hat sie sich bei Tyri abgeschaut, denn sie zerlegt die
Tiere exakt genau so), lebende Drohnenmaden und Mehlwürmer töten und verspeisen 

Nachmittags wurde sie extrem unternehmungslustig 

Erst machte sie ein paar kleine Flugübungen von ihrer Steinmauer runter - die waren gar nicht
so schlecht 

Dann versuchte sie ab und an vom Boden zu starten und auch das klappte schon mal für ein bis zwei Meter -
zwar nur kanpp über dem Boden, aber dafür, dass ich nicht erwartet habe, dass sie je fliegen wird,
gibt das wirklich Anlass zur Hoffnung 

Anschließend begab sie sich zu Fuss auf Erkundungstouren auf dem Trailplatz und rund um den Hof.

Oft war sie bis zu 20 Minuten ausser Sicht und ich habe keine Ahnung, wo sie war.

Aber da ich nirgends Aufregung hörte und sie immer wieder zurück kam, habe ich mir keine Sorgen gemacht.

Mein Moormini musste dringend umgegraben werden.....meinte Krah 
__ Wollgras ist für dieses Jahr mehr oder weniger Geschichte....

....Krah liebt Farben....und Blüten haben Farben....und was sie liebt, muss sie untersuchen,
indem sie es in den Schnabel nimmt und zieht.......untersuchte Blüten sind dann auch Geschichte.....

Der Fussabtreten vorm Dieleneingang hat lauter Löcher ....dasd geht gar nicht.
Die müssen ausgefüllt werden ....jetzt liegen da lauter Steine, Blätter und sonstige Schätze in den
Vierecken.......

....so ging das die ganze Zeit, wenn Krah nicht auf Tour war.......also
Sinn für Kreativität kann man ihr nicht absprechen 

Abends habe ich sie gegen 17 Uhr wie gestern erstmal wieder ins Vogelzimmer gebracht und nachdem alle
anderen abgefüttert und "im Bett" waren (Hunde, Pferde, Hühner, Spatzen etc.), habe ich Krah nochmal rausgeholt
und sie auf den Trailplatz gesetzt, wo ich Abends meine großen Krähen füttere.

Das war ein echtes Schauspiel:

Krah ist mir nicht gefolgt, als die weibliche Krähe  auf meinen Ruf einsegelte, sondern blieb dort.

Sie landete beim Futter und Krah lief hin und sperrte den Schnabel bettelnd auf.

Die große Krah war erstmal richtig erschrocken und hüpfte beiseite - Krah verfolgte sie und sie
ging - nicht hektisch - weiter weg und flog schließlich auf Krahs Flugtrainingssprung.

Krah hüpfte ebenfalls hin und versuchte zu der großen Krähe hochzuklettern.

Diese beobachtete das interessiert und sehr gelassen.

Eine ganze Weile sassen sie so da - Krah auf halber Höhe, die Große oben und schauten sich an.

Dann flog die große Krah zum Futter und begann mit Einsammeln und Abtransportieren.

Krah dackelte irgendwann auch wieder runter, schaute noch ein wenig zu und hüpfte dann im Sand stochernd
weg von der Futterstelle Richtung Vogelzimmer.

Es war wirklich toll zu beobachten, wie vorsichtig, aber durchaus freundlich/positiv/interessiert die
zwei aufeinander zugingen.

Ich werde Krah jetzt jeden Morgen und jeden Abend zur Fütterung mitnehmen, damit sie, wenn sie wollen,
ihren Kontakt weiter ausbauen können 

Hier die Fotos von heute - auf den Fotos mit den 2 Krähen: links Krah, rechts die große Krähe:


----------



## Eriberto (10. Juni 2016)

So langsam sieht Krah schon 'richtig erwachsen aus' . Und toll, dass sie Flugversuche unternimmt.
Hat Tyri vielleicht einen Bandwurm ? So, wie die reinhaut .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn Krah doch noch das richtige __ Fliegen hinkriegen würde


----------



## Lyliana (10. Juni 2016)

Wir fahren morgen Mittag auf den Hof und Krah fliegt


----------



## lotta (10. Juni 2016)

Mandy, ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Zeit bei Kirstin, mit all den Tieren und auf dem Hof.
Egal wie es mit Krah ausgehen wird, genießt erst mal Eure Stunden bei und mit Ina und Kirstin.

Trotzdem schön, dass Krah sich so prima entwickelt...
Egal, wo auch immer sie weiter leben wird, es scheint ihr richtig gut zu gehen.
Das ist doch die Hauptsache

Wünsche Euch schöne und unvergessliche, gemeinsame Tage.
Bine


----------



## Lyliana (10. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank Bine,

Wir werden die Zeit auf jeden Fall genießen!

Mein Auto ist proppevoll, morgen früh um 6 Uhr geht die Reise los. 

Krah macht sich prima! Und es wäre schön wenn sie sich mit den wilden Krahs anfreundet. 
Sie soll den für sie besten Weg wählen.

LG Mandy


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2016)

Wie schon gestern: "Wind, Warm, Sonne"  

Der Morgen verlief bei allen Vögeln wie schon die letzten Tage.

Tyri verließ nach dem Frühstück das Vogelzimmer und tauchte im Laufe des Tages
immer mal auf, um sich eine Stärkung abzuholen.

Als ich abends mit Krah nochmal raus ging, ließ ich die Tür auf (mit Katzengitter davor), falls
Tyri noch kommt.

Aber sie erschien nicht und ich hörte sie auch nirgends.

Ich ging also davon aus, dass sie heute wieder draußen schläft.

Da habe ich mich aber gewaltig getäuscht 

Als ich mit Krah zurück kam, hockte sie schon tief in die PLastikblumen gekuschelt und ....schlief!

Sie ließ sich auch nicht dadurch stören, dass ich Krah zurück brachte, Krah nochmal fütterte,
zu den Spatzen ging etc.

Es war Schlafenszeit, also wurde geschlafen!


Krah war heute morgen sehr kernig.
SIe hüpfte durch die Badewanne, schleppte Blätter und Steine durch die Gegend und "ging" spazieren.

Zwischendurch machte sie beim Hüpfen immer ein paar Ansätze von Flugversuchen.

Mt ihrer Badewanne hat sie mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben:
dies ist jetzt die zweite undichte Badewanne

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wann und wie sie die geschreddert hat 

Ich hatte dann die tolle Idee, von einem nicht mehr benutzten Kugelgrill die Kohleschale
zu nehmen.

Im Schweiße meines Angesichts habe ich das Teil mit einer Stahlbürste gereinigt, auf den Ständer
gepackt und "stolz" mit Wasser gefüllt.......

.........und traute meinen Augen nicht.....
...vier hauchdünne Rinnsale Wasser liefen durch Löcher wie mit Stecknadeln gemacht,  fröhlich zu Boden 

Ich konnte es nicht fassen!

Letztendlich habe ich dann eine wasserdichte, abwischbare Tischdecke passend zugeschnitten und die
Schale damit ausgelegt.....

....und nochmal Wasser rein....

....und diesmal blieb das Wasser drin....und Krah gefiel die neue Badewanne 

Gegen Mittag hat Krah ihren ersten __ Regenwurm gefunden.

Endlos spielte sie damit rum, kaute ihn durch, warf ihn wieder weg, holte ihn zurück.....
....bis sie ihn schließlich verspeiste.

Anschließend machte sie auf der Steinmauer ihren täglichen Mittagsschlaf und Gefiederpflege.

Nachmittags flog sie dann sage und schreibe von der Steinmauer bis fast über den gesamten Parkplatz

....wo sie Miniemmi begegnete 

Aber nicht, dass sie Panik bekommen hätte, nein: 
sie drehte sich dem Huhn zu und fauchte es an!
Es sah aus, wie der Angriff eines Miniraptors 

Miniemmi suchte das Weite....und Krah wurde gleich einen Meter größer.

Hoffentlich wird sie nicht größenwahnsinnig - Miniemmi ist eine sehr friedliche Henne, die
Konflikten lieber aus dem Weg geht, als sich anzulegen......

Bei der Fütterung der großen Krähen war es in etwa so, wie gestern.
Nur dass Krah heute nicht versucht hat, die große Krähe anzubetteln.

Fotos gibt es heute nicht viele, denn ich habe jede freie Sekunde genutzt, um
Marco s kleine Familie zu fotografieren.

Bei den Spatzen war alles wie immer.
Die drei großen sind "fertig", um raus zu gehen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit ihnen warten, bis Claudi auch soweit ist.

Aber das hat sich gerade erledigt 

Claudi verliert jetzt endlich langsam die Hülsen an ihren Federn und dabei ist mir aufgefallen,
dass die Federn darunter nicht in Ordnung sind.

Sie sind weiss und strähnig an den Stellen, wo die Hülsen sassen 

Damit wird sie so nicht so schnell __ fliegen können 

Da ihr Gefieder an den betreffenden Federn auch einen verkrusteten/verklebten Eindruck machte,
habe ich sie mit ins Haus genommen.

Eigentlich soll man das nicht machen, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es sinnvoll ist:

Ich habe sie  in einer Müslischale mit warmem Wasser gebadet.

Anschließend kam sie ins Esszimmer unter die Wärmeplatte, wo ich ihr ein Nest aus
Polsterverbandsmaterial für Pferdebeine gebaut habe.

Das ist weich, warm und schneeweiss - das heisst, ich kann jeweils sehen, wieviele Hülsen
sich lösen und wie sie aussehen.

Damit sie mir nicht wie damals Klausi am ersten Tag aus dem Nest hüpft und irgendwo hinter einem
Schrank verschwindet, habe ich alles in einen Vogelkäfig gebaut, der abgehängt ist.

Da nicht absehbar ist, wie sich das mit Claudi weiter entwickelt und wie lange es dauern wird,
bis sie überlebensfähig fliegen kann, werde ich sie getrennt von den anderen behalten und
die anderen drei werden morgen oder übermorgen zum ersten Mal Bekanntschaft mit der Freiheit machen 

...und hier ein paar Fotos:

                       


Nachdem Claudi getrocknet war, wirkte ihr Gefieder zumindest schon mal "fluffig".


----------



## Krächzi (11. Juni 2016)

Und wo sind die Fotos von Marcos Familie? __ Fliegen die Kinder schon rum?


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2016)

Heute hatten wir wieder tolles Sommerwetter 
Überwiegend sonnig und sehr warm, ab und an eine Wolke, dann
gefühlt 10 Grad kälter.

Tyri war heute wie immer: raus, ab und an Futter fassen, abends wieder rein 

Die 3 großen Spatzen können jetzt komplett eigenständig Futter suchen. 

Sie haben heute nicht mehr gebettelt, wenn ich kam und nur herablassend ein oder zwei
Futtertiere von der Pinzette genommen so nach dem Motto:
"Tun wir ihr mal den Gefallen"  

Ich habe den Dreien gleich heute morgen beide Türen auf gemacht und den ganzen Tag auf gelassen.

Sie haben aber absolut keine Anstalten gemacht, ihr Zimmer zu verlassen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann sie das erste Mal die "vergrößerte" Welt erkunden 

Der kleine Spatz war jetzt tagsüber wieder auf der Diele und Abends im Esszimmer.

Er hat sein Bad gestern offensichtlich gut überstanden.

Sein Federkleid wirkt jetzt zumindest wieder locker und "fluffig" und ein paar weitere Hülsen
haben sich auch geöffnet.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass er mit der neuen Situation gar nicht so unglücklich ist.

Er scheint die Ruhe zu mögen und bettelt kräftig, wann immer jemand die Diele betritt 


Krah hat mich heute morgen stürmisch begrüsst und als wir raus gingen, hüpfte sie
schon gleich vor der Tür vom Arm und folgte mir hüpfend 

Als ich die großen Krähen fütterte, war Krah wieder dabei.......
....und mir blieb die Luft weg:

Als die Große einflog und landete, ging Krah mit weit geöffnetem Schnabel fauchend auf sie los 

Das war kein Betteln, das war ein "Angriff"!

Und statt dass die Große der kleinen Krah mal gleich die Leviten liest, hüpft sie ein paar Schritte zurück,
wartet, bis Krah sich Richtung Carport abwandte und ging dann gemütlich essen.

Das war s dann wohl mit "Adoption"...........

Anschließend turnte Krah wie gewohnt überall rum, untersuchte den Hundekorb und fischte eine Hühnerfeder
raus, spielte viel im "SwimmingPool" (der scheint echt gut anzukommen) und:

Sie hat eigenständig gefressen!!! ....und erstmals auch Fleisch!

Dann folgte eine lange Mittagsschlafpause und anschließend taxierte sie das Dach.

Nach einigem Überlegen hüpfte sie in die Dachrinne, die sie akribisch von ihren schlammigen Inhalten befreite

(  so spart man sich die Dachrinnenreinigung )

Als das langweilig wurde, setzte sie sich aufs Carportdach und schaute den Parkplatz runter.

Ich ging zur anderen Seite des Parkplatzes und rief sie.

Sie überlegte einen Moment und dann hob sie ab und flog über den gesamten Parkplatz,
zog kurz vor Ende sogar ca 1 Meter hoch und landete  im __ Holunder!!!!

Krah fliegt!!!!!!! 

Im Holunder war es ziemlich beängstigend, denn die Zweiglein, auf denen Krah landete,
trugen ihr Gewicht nicht.

Als ich sie rief, hüpfte sie sofort aus dem Busch raus und landete genau zu meinen Füßen.

Dann folgte sie mir hüpf/fliegend zurück zum Carport, zog sich erstmal was zu essen rein,
nahm ein Kopfbad und begab sich zwecks Gefiederpflege mit anschließendem Nickerchen auf
"ihren" Hochlehner mit Aussicht zum Trailplatz.

Ich nutzte die Zeit, die sie schlief, um die Spatzen abzufüttern, die Hunde raus zu lassen und
dann einen Kaffee zu trinken.

Plötzlich hörte ich Flügelschlag und sah gerade noch, wie Krah elegant abhob und gezielt
schräg aufwärts über den ganzen Parkplatz und Trailplatz flog, um
im mittleren Holunder - oder dahinter - zu landen..... ich konnte sie nicht mehr sehen.

Das war ein gigantischer Flug 

....und dann ging das Drama los 

Krah tauchte nicht wieder auf

Ich suchte den gesamten Knick ab, rief sie in der Hoffnung, dass es irgendwo raschelt (sie kann ja immer noch
nicht richtig reden - nur ab und an kommt eine leise Andeutung von Krächzen raus) ....

....Krah war absolut nirgends zu finden!

Langsam fing ich an, mir ernsthaft Sorgen zu machen.

Natürlich soll sie gehen, wenn sie soweit ist.

Aber dass sie gleich nach ihrem ersten erfolgreichen Flug verschwindet......
.....das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Mit 3 Leuten haben wir 2 Stunden lang den gesamten Knick durchforstet
und beim Nachbarn noch den Schafdraht kontrolliert - nicht dass sie da hängen geblieben ist......NICHTS!

Keine Krah!

Beruhigend war, zu wissen, dass sie den Weg zurück sicher kennt - die Gegend hatte sie schon erkundet.

Außerdem ist das Unterholz so dicht, dass es hervorragende Verstecke bietet und Gefahren in Form von
Behausungen, Fahrbahnen etc. gibt es da auch noch.

WIr stellten uns also darauf ein, dass Krah ihre erste Nacht draußen verbringt ....
...und hoffen, dass sie morgen früh wieder da ist.........


.......irgendwie ließ mir das Ganze keine Ruhe.

Ein letztes Mal wollte ich den Knick da, wo ich sie verschwinden sah akribisch absuchen.

Ich ging also dahin, stellte mich auf das Trailpodest und schaute in den Blätterwald.

Da sah ich, wie sich die Holunderblüten an einer Stelle heftig bewegen.

Ich habe mich durchs Unterholz zu der Stelle durchgeschlagen und da war....KRAH!

Sie sass da im dichten Blätterwald, umklammerte drei viel zu dünne Zweige und traute sich
von dort, weil es so gefährlich schwankte, nicht vor und nicht zurück.

Als ich dort auftauchte, riss sie den Schnabel auf - könnte sie krächzen, hätte sie mich vermutlich
lautstark begrüsst und als ich meinen Arm hinhielt, liess sie erleichtert die Zweiglein
los und landete auf meinem Arm 

Ich habe sie dann gleich weiter zu Boden gesetzt, damit sie von dort zu Fuss mitkommt.

Sie "floghüpfte" in Eiltempo mir weit voraus zur Sitzecke, wo sie sich erstmal über
ihren SwimmingPool hermachte und ein paar Anchovis verspeiste 

Danach schaute sie sich um und machte Anstalten, sich wieder aufs Dach zu begeben 

Nochmal so eine Aktion - gleich hinterran - das wollte ich dann meinen Nervoen doch nicht antun, und so
brachte ich sie erstmal ins Vogelzimmer - es war auch schon halb 7.

Was war ich froh, dass Krah wieder da war 

Nachdem alle Tiere versorgt waren, ließ ich Krah nochmal raus, so dass sie mitkommen konnte zur
Fütterung der großen Krähen.

Krah hatte an diesen allerdings gar kein Interesse und stocherte stattdessen ein
wenig auf dem Trailplatz rum, bevor sie plötzlich vom Boden abhob und gezielt auf
einem Plastikzaunpfahl landete 

Ich war erstaunt, wie perfekt sie die Landung hinbekam und wie gut
sie sich auf dem wackeligen, kleinen Ding ausbalancierte!

Jetzt schläft sie im Vogelzimmer und träumt sicher von einem aufregenden Tag 

....ich bin jetzt schon gespannt, was morgen kommt 

Hier ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tag:


----------



## Lyliana (12. Juni 2016)

Ich sagte doch, wir sind da - und Krah fliegt ;-)

Wir sehen uns später. 

Sind schon ganz aufgeregt auf dich Ina und all deine Flattermänner


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2016)

Oh Mannohmann , hast Du mir einen Schrecken eingejagt, ich mußte gleich noch schneller lesen, um mitzubekommen, wie das Ganze
ausgeht. Gottseidank alles wieder gut .


----------



## misudapi (12. Juni 2016)

Mannu, 

Kirstin,
erschrecke uns nicht so, aber anderes rum, ist geteiltes Leid halbes Leid.
Wie gut das du noch mal suchen gegangen bist.
Ich komme wahrscheinlich erst wieder am nächsten Wochenende zum lesen, aber deswegen dürft ihr zwei (du und Mandy) *nichts* vergessen auf zu schreiben!

Da Krah mittlerweile auf deine Rufe reagiert und anfängt "sein" Revier zu verteidigen habe ich das Gefühl das Mandy den kürzeren ziehen wird. Ich bin echt gespannt wie das weiter geht.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Lyliana (12. Juni 2016)

Krah bleibt.
Sie ist mega süß und neugierig. Juniors Rollstuhl war spannend.
Aber man täte Krah keinen gefallen - hier ist ihr zu Hause und ich bin mega stolz darauf, was sie geschafft und bisher erreicht hat.

Ich lerne die kommenden Tage noch vieles von Tanny - verbring ein paar Stunden bei ihr aufm Hof - den Rest machen wir einen gemütlichen Urlaub hier im Norden.

Tyri ist ebenso spitze! 
Schlumpfine und die Henne mit dem Kückenrudel hab ich auch gesehen.
Und morgen lerne ich noch die anderen kennen.

Liebste Grüße Mandy
Die sich an ihre Versprechungen hält, Krah fliegt und es regnet


----------



## lotta (12. Juni 2016)

Liebe Mandy, Sohnemann und Gatte,
so leid es mir für Euch und eure Pläne tut...
Ich finde es klasse, dass Ihr gegen Eure eigenen Bedürfnisse und für Krah entschieden habt.!

Genießt die Tage im hohen Norden und behaltet alle Eindrücke in unvergesslicher Erinnerung.

Alles Gute Euch, Kirstin, Ina und der "Meute" auf dem Hof.
Vor Allem aber
alles Gute: 
KRAH der tapferen Rabenkrähe, 
welche trotz schlechter Prognosen, dank Kirstins Pflege, das __ Fliegen gelernt hat
und sich auf "ihrem Hof" absolut wohl zu fühlen scheint.

Bine


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2016)

Heute war es bedeckt, windig, den ganzen Tag Nieselregen und gefühlt "Winter" 

Absolut kein Wetter, bei dem man Flugübungen machen mag oder bei dem man Urlaub macht ....
....Mandy, wenn Du schon weisst, dass Deine Prognosen eintreffen, dann solltest Du solche 
Prognosen für Deinen Urlaub wirklich nicht stellen 

Ja, ich glaube, als gestern am späten Nachmittag Krahs Flugeinlage kam, war irgendwie klar, dass
sie sich entschieden hat .....

Trotzdem freue ich mich, dass Mandy und ihre Familie hier sind. 

 Ihr seid mir auf Anhieb richtig super sympathisch gewesen 

Ich glaube, wir werden sehr viel Spass die nächsten Tage haben und uns viel zu erzählen haben....

....und wer weiss: 

mich würde nicht wundern, wenn DIr die Zöglinge hier so viel Spass machen, 
dass es bald bei DIr auch eine kleine private Pflegestelle für in Not geratene SIngvögel geben wird 

....jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder umschlagen, damit Euer Urlaub wenigstens sonnig wird 


So, jetzt zu den Vögeln: 

Tyri war wie immer. 

Einzig, dass sie immer häufiger kommt und meint, dass es ein Leckerli geben muss, kann schon 
anstrengend werden 
....und wenn ich auf Ihr Gebettel nicht reagiere, dann fliegt sie mir meckernd auf den Kopf und 
zieht mir so lange an den Haaren, bis ich entnervt nachgebe 

Heute hat sie etwas Neues gelernt: 
ich habe ihr eine Dose mit (lebenden) Mehlwürmern und Wachsmottenlarven gefüllt und 
sie hat gelernt, sich selbst zu bedienen. 

Jetzt fliegt sie ein, landet auf der Dose, klopft auf den Deckel, bis jemand aufmacht und sucht sich dann 
aus, wen sie verspeisen will......

Heute Abend schläft sie mal wieder draußen. 

3 x ist sie zu uns reingeflogen, hat ihre Plastikblumen und zwei andere Schlafplätze inspiziert, überlegt, 
ist wieder raus usw. 

Nach dem 3. Mal flog sie raus, setzte sich in den Busch, sang mir ein "Gute Nacht Lied" und entschwand in die Knicks 


Bei den Spatzen hat sich heute etwas getan. 

Da sie sich gestern nicht durch die Tür vom Vogelzimmer ins Vorzimmer getraut haben, 
habe ich heute frische Zweige in die Tür zwischen den zwei Räumen gehängt, so dass sie da einen 
Zwischenlandeplatz haben. 

Klausi und Klaudi hat das nicht interessiert. 
Sie sind drinnen geblieben, üben sich im Baden und holen sich mittlerweile auch lebende Futtertiere selbst 

Clausi allerdings ist weg. 

Als ich Nachmittags ins Vogelzimmer kam, waren nur noch meine zwei Dicken da. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Clausi es schafft - aber ich werde es wohl nie erfahren. 

Der kleine Kerl war wirklich traumatisiert 

Ich schrieb ja anfangs schon, dass die zwei (Clausi und Claudi), aber vor allem Clausi auffallend 
schreckhaft waren. 

Clausi erstarrte ja förmlich in Angst, wenn immer er einen Menschen zu Gesicht bekam. 

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sich seine Panik gelegt hatte und er zutraulicher wurde, 
aber die letzten zwei Tage - seit er vollständig alleine Futter suchen kann, hatte er wieder die alte Panik. 

Wenn immer ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, verschwand er hektisch auf dem hintersten, höchsten Ast und 
rührte sich nicht - voller Hoffnung, dass niemand ihn sieht. 

Da auch die anderen beiden sehr scheu geworden waren, habe ich angenommen, dass sie einfach soweit sind, 
raus zu gehen. 

Seit allerdings Clausi heute ausgeflogen ist, werden Klausi und Klaudi von Fütterung zu Fütterung wieder 
fröhlicher, vertrauensvoller und aufdringlicher. 

Es scheint fast so, als habe Clausi seine Panik übertragen. 

Er war ja schon eine Woche in Handufzucht - ich weiss nicht, was in diesem Vogel so eine 
tiefsitzende Panik ausgelöst hat.....

Da er aber in der Lage war, selbst Futter zu suchen, denke ich, ist er draußen auch besser aufgehoben, 
weil meine Anwesenheit für ihn ja jedes Mal unendlich viel Stress bedeutete. 

Claudi war nur zwei Tage in derselben Handaufzucht - aber auch sie war sehr zurückhaltend 
und zog sich immer schnell wieder in die dunkelste Ecke zurück. 

Jetzt allerdings fängt sie langsam an aufzutauen und heute kam sie sogar mal aus ihrer "Höhle" ans Licht 
und bettelte direkt vor mir um mehr Futter


Krah hat es heute "ruhig" angehen lassen - zumindest, was __ Fliegen anbelangt. 
Bei dem Wetter war ihr nicht nach fliegen. 

Dafür hat sie mal wieder viel zu Fuss unternommen: 

der "neue" __ Efeu an der Steinmauer muss richtig leiden. 
Wenn er Krah überlebt, dann kann ihm nichts mehr was anhaben 

Krah spielt "Tauziehen" mit dem Efeu.......

Dann wurde unter Ina s Auto geschaut, ob es da was Essbares gibt, 

in ihrem Pool versuchte sie, den Kopfkissenbezug, den ich da versenkt habe, damit sie auf der glatten 
Folientischdecke nicht ausrutscht, rauszuziehen, 

diverse Fleischbrocken wurden überall in den "Rabatten" versteckt (und später von den Hunden 
begeistert wieder ausgebuddelt), 

Spaziergänge über den Hof und Stöckchentransporte rundeten das "Fitnessprogramm" ab 

Nachmittags hat Krah dann noch ausgiebig Gefiederpflege betrieben und sie hat sich im 
Flügelschlagen und im rauf und runter "hüpf-fliegen" geübt 

Abends hat sie erstmals ihre zwei Mäusebabys  selbst gefressen - nachdem 
sie sie fein säuberlich zerlegt hatte und ich sie überzeugen konnte, dass es besser ist, 
Maus Nr 2 auch zu essen und nicht im Vogelzimmer zu verstecken.......

Überhaupt kann sie alles mittlerweile komplett eigenständig essen. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Ihr gelegentliches Betteln um einen Happen Futter mittlerweile 
eher eine soziale Komponente hat und nicht aus der Notwendigkeit des Nahrung aufnehmen müssens heraus 
kommt. 

Ach ja, mit den Hühnern hat sie heute eine wirklich einschneidende Erfahrung gemacht 

Nachdem sie ja bei Miniemmi und den großen Krähen so erfolgreich war, hatte sich bei ihr 
wohl so ein wenig Größenwahn eingeschlichen.....

Als die Hühner heute auf dem Trailplatz waren, wo Krah auch gerade rumhopste, deutete eine Henne an, 
sie solle weichen (was die großen Krähen sofort machen) - nicht so Krah: 

sie fauchte rotzfrech die Henne an und sah sich in derselben Sekunde einer angreifenden Front von 6 Hennen 
und einem Hahn gegenüber .......

....ihr Ausdruck.......und der elegante 180 Grad Hüpfer mit anschließendem Eilschritt Richtung Carport war 
unaussprechlich  

......und dann kam es noch ganz Dicke: 

Schlumpfine hatte den Gemeinschaftsangriff "verschlafen" - 

-als sie es mitbekam, war Krah schon auf dem Weg zur Sitzecke und die Hühner 
zerstreuten sich wieder auf dem Trailplatz - 

- aber Schlumpfine hatte (zwar verspätet) erkannt: 

"Gemeinschaft muss Krah angreifen"

Also spurtete sie mit aufgestelltem Kragen und geöffnetem Schnabel bitterböse hinter Krah her 
und Krah machte einen erschrockenen Satz und "hüpf-flog" in Überschallgeschwindigkeit bei uns unter den Tisch!

Kurz vor der Sitzecke machte Schlumpfine eine Vollbremsung (die Hühner wissen, dass sie da nicht hin dürfen)
und wackelte weiter ihres Weges, als sei nie etwas gewesen.....

Krah hat sich auf den Schreck dann erstmal an ihre Futterschüsseln begeben und ausgiebig gefuttert. 

Vielleicht hat sie ja jetzt gelernt, dass man sein Gegenüber niemals unterschätzen sollte........

Fotos von den Spatzen gibt es heute nicht. 

Als ich zur letzten Fütterung ging, habe ich meine Camera vergessen und ich wollte die 
Vögel nicht nochmal stören. 

Dafür ein paar nette Krah- und Tyrifotos


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2016)

Du meine Güte, das war ja wieder ein aufregender Tag für Krah , und Deine Hühner sind ja echt ne Wucht


----------



## lotta (13. Juni 2016)

Ich "hibbel" bereits auf den heutigen Bericht 
Bine


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2016)

na, dann wollen wir Dich mal nicht länger warten lassen 

Heute war ein ekliger Tag - kalt, windig und vor allem: es regnete Bindfäden!!!

Das hörte fast den ganzen Tag nicht auf 

Erst am späten Nachmittag legte sich der Wind, es wurde spürbar wärmer, der Regen machte
Pause und die Wolkendecke wurde dünner - es war heller, aber kein strahlender Sonnenschein.

Tyri war heute Morgen wieder pünktlich zur Stelle, um sich Leckerli abzuholen 

Ansonsten war mit ihr tagsüber alles wie immer.

Allerdings habe ich heute Abend herausgefunden, warum sie immer so lange braucht,
sich zu entscheiden, ob sie drinnen oder draußen schläft und letztendlich draußen vorzieht:

Sie will eigentlich drinnen schlafen, aber KRAH fängt an, sie zu verfolgen und sie fliegt ihre Schlafplätze
unter der Decke an  - dabei stört sie nicht, dass sie keinen Landeplatz hat und abstürzt 

Bei den Spatzen kann sie nicht schlafen, weil die Spatzen im Trio auf sie losgehen......

Nachdem ich das heute zufällig gesehen habe und sie fluchtartig raus flog und im Knick verschwand,
habe ich entschieden, ihr morgen anzubieten, in der Küche zu nächtigen, wenn sie will.

Ansonsten geht es ihr blenden 


Krah begrüßte mich gewohnt stürmisch heute Morgen und als wir draußen waren, hüpfte sie sofort vom
Arm und lief zur Sitzecke.

Dort war sie erstmal 2 Stunden extrem aktiv - turnte überall rum, versuchte Regentropfen aufzufangen,
sortierte ihre Schätze neu und ergänzte sie durch neue und traktierte den __ Efeu - also alles wie immer.

Am späten Vormittag irgendwann hüpfte sie dann auf ihren Hochlehner, machte Gefiederpflege und
begann zu schlafen.

Wir wollten die Gelegenheit nutzen und die Hunde solange sie schlief raus lassen:

Sofort war Krah wieder hellwach und interessierte sich für Pelles wedelnde Rute 

Also alle Hunde wieder rein und Krah? .....hockte sich sofort wieder zum Schlafen nieder 

So ging das Spiel 3 oder vier Mal.

Schließlich entschied ich, die Hunde ganz auf der Diele zu lassen und Krah Mittags
für eine Stunde ins Vogelzimmer zu bringen, damit die Hunde dann raus können.

Pepe, ein Bruder zu meinem und Inas Hund ist 3 x die Woche hier, um sich mit seinen
Geschwistern auszutoben.

Er hat null Jagdtrieb, sondern nur Hüteeigenschaften.

Um gefiederte Tiere müssen wir uns also mit ihm keine Sorgen machen - er hütet höchstens
Pferde und Kühe.

Wie auch immer, Pepe wollte draußen bleiben, und da wir keine ANgst haben mussten, dass er Krah
auffrisst, durfte er draußen bleiben.

Er lag unter dem Tisch, Krah schlief und ich war am Rechner, als Pepe plötzlich wie von der Trantel
gestochen einen Salto rückwärts machte 

Krah stand vor ihm - ich hatte nicht bemerkt, dass sie wandern gegangen ist und sie hat Pepe dann mal
ganz gepflegt in die __ Nase gepickt ......

Ich habe Krah erstmal unsanft zurück auf ihren Platz befördert und Pepe auf die Diele gebracht. 

Was für ein Mist!!!!!

Wir achten schon akribisch drauf, dass Krah keinen direkten Kontakt zu den Hunden bekommt.

Wie zum Henker soll ich ihr beibringen, dass Hunde gefährlich sind, ohne, dass sie bei der
Lektion zu Hackfleisch verarbeitet wird????

....das wird noch eine wirklich schwierige Aufgabe.....

Ansonsten war Krah heute für ihre Verhältnisse fast "langweilig".

Sie turnte ab und an etwas rum, dann setzte sie sich wieder zum Schlafen hin.

Irgendwie weckte das Wetter nicht gerade ihre Abenteuerlust.

Als der Regen aufhörte und die Hühner zum Stall gezogen waren (Krah hat vor den Hühnern gigantischen
Respekt ), habe ich Krah genommen und auf ihre Flugtrainings-Hindernisstange gesetzt.

ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass sie dann auch __ fliegen übt......

Weit gefehlt: 

sie betrieb Gefiederpflege und setzte sich dann bequem hin und schaute den
Mädels geschlagene 2 Stunden beim Reiten zu.

Irgendwann hüpfte sie dann von der Stange und wanderte noch eine weitere Stunde
irgendwo im Gebüsch und auf dem Trailplatz herum.

Wo sie da unterwegs war, weiss ich nicht - ich war mit den Spatzen beschäftigt.

Irgendwann gegen 19 Uhr tauchte sie wieder auf, schlug sich nochmal den Kropf voll und
war dann alles andere, als begeistert, als ich sie in ihr Zimmer brachte.

Eigentlich wollte sie gleich wieder raus 

Ich habe ihr gesagt, dass sie sofort draussen bleiben darf, wenn sie will, wenn sie sicher
starten und landen kann und eben so sicher mindestens die unteren Äste der Bäume im
Knick sicher erreicht.

Mal schauen, ob sie jetzt wieder anfängt zu trainieren 



Bei den Spatzen war heute morgen alles normal.

Irgendwann gegen Mittag, als ich zum xten Mal  ins Vogelzimmer zum Füttern ging,
sass Klaudi plötzlich allein da.

Auch Klausi hatte den Schritt nach draußen gewagt.

Klaudi traute sich nicht.

Sie war den Nachmittag über immer froh, wenn ich reinschaute und fütterte, rührte sich
aber nicht von ihrem Ast weg.

Als ich mich in der Sitzecke gerade bei einem mit Mandy unterhielt, stutze ich.
Lautstarke Bettelrufe, die immer lauter wurden und uns fast übertönten kamen aus der __ Birke:
Klausi!

Er bettelte wie ein Weltmeister, traute sich aber nicht, auf meine Antworten durch kommen zu reagieren.

Dann sah ich ihn zusammen mit Clausi 

Clausi hat also seine erste Nacht draußen überlebt und die zwei haben sich gefunden.

Im Laufe des Nachmittags wurden die Bettelrufe immer häufiger und eindringlicher - und die
zwei kamen in die Dachrinne, sassen auf der Dachschräge oder landeten auf dem Fussboden einige Meter
weg von der Sitzecke.

Sie wollte eigentlich unbedingt kommen, aber trauten sich nicht.

Irgendwann sass Klausi auf der Dachschräge und rief laut und kläglich, während Clausi erschöpft an
Klausi gelehnt eingeschlafen war 

Die kleine Claudi, die diesen heftigen Gefiederschaden hat, hat die Nacht im Esszimmer gut überstanden.

Sie sieht mit ihrem Gefieder absolut erbärmlich aus 

Aber sie ist aktiv drauf, hat einen gesunden Appetit und eine ebenso gesunde Verdauung - deswegen
bezweifel ich, dass eine Erkrankung zu Grunde liegt.

Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass es dringend nötig ist, dass sie an die Sonne kommt - bzw.
ans Tageslicht.

Da sie den Tag über immer zutraulicher wurde (endlich!!!) habe ich am späten Nachmittag den Käfig
versuchsweise nach draußen in die Sitzecke mitgenommen.

Claudi schien das klasse zu finden.

Sie zeigte absolut keine Angst, sondern bettelte nur um Futter.

Als Klausi und Clausi sie hörten, antworteten sie sofort und sie nahmen mehrere
Anläufe, an den Käfig zu fliegen - einmal landete Klausi sogar auf meinem Rücken!

Das ging über eine Stunde so - dann hatte ich die Idee, den Käfig in die Vogelzimmertür zu stellen.

Es dauerte keine 5 Minuten und Klausi und Clausi flogen durch die Tür rein zu Klaudi
und es gab ein überschwengliches Begrüssungskonzert 

Ich habe Claudi mit ihrem Käfig ebenfalls über Nacht im Vogelzimmer untergebracht
(ich kann sie da nicht frei lassen, weil sie immer versucht, dann hoch zu den anderen zu klettern
und dabei abstürzt und dann irgendwo hilflos auf dem Boden in einer Ecke hockt)

Morgen früh geht Claudi dann mit Käfig wieder raus in die Sitzecke und den anderen lasse ich
die Türen wieder auf.

Was mir heute auffliel, auch Clausi hat leichte Gefiederschäden an der Brust und an den Schwanzfedern -
lange nicht so gravierend, wie bei Claudi, aber wenn er neben Klausi und Klaudi sitzt,
sieht man den Unterschied deutlich.

Da Claudi bereits eigenständig Futter vom Boden aufpicken kann und Gräser abknabbert, habe ich ihr
viele verschiedene Wildkräuter und Gräser mit Ähren in den Käfig gelegt.

Weil wir den Verdacht haben, dass sie eine Leberbelastung hat (dafür spricht der schlechte Zustand der Haut),
habe ich ihr auch Vogelmiere angeboten - und über die ist sie hergefallen 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Kombination Tageslicht und Wildkräuter ihr helfen werden.

So wie sie aussieht, spricht viel dafür, dass innere Organe belastet sind - so wie sie sich gibt,
wirkt sie nicht geschwächt.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr Lebenswille die Oberhand behält..........

Soweit zu heute.........von Tyri habe ich heute vergessen ein Foto zu machen:


----------



## Vogel (14. Juni 2016)

Ich wünsche dir auch weiterhin viel Erfolg! Es ist wirklich nicht so einfach, kleine Vögelchen groß zu ziehen. Meine Schwester und ich hatten auch mal welche gefunden, die mit samt ihres zerstörten Nestes auf dem Boden lagen. Es waren drei Stück, die wir zu uns genommen haben. Eines der drei Küken starb leider noch in der gleichen Nacht, aber die anderen beiden haben wir gut durchgefüttert und dann später an jemanden abgegeben, der Vogelexperte war und sich noch besser als wir kümmern konnte. Ich glaube, der hat die Vögel später auch wieder ausgewildert.


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2016)

Heute Morgen war es deutlich wärmer, als die letzten Tage.
Sicher die Folge nahezu totaler Windstille 

Nach wie vor war es stark bedeckt und ab und an nieselte es noch ein wenig,
aber alles in allem ein schöner Tag - Nachmittags sogar noch mit streckenweise Sonne.

Pünktlich zum Abend gab es Donnergrollen in der Ferne - der Himmel zog bedrohlich zu

 

und die Luft "stand" - sogar die Windräder waren alle in verschiedene Richtungen
stehen geblieben 

 


Tyri erschien morgens wieder sofort zum Frühstück in alter Fröhlichkeit 

Im Laufe des Tages kehrte sie öfter mal ein, um sich zu stärken - und wenn ich nicht zur Stelle war,
musste Mandy als Futterspender herhalten 

Außerdem besuchte sie Claudi ab und an auf ihrem Käfig und erzählte ihr was.

Abends rief ich sie und ging um das Haus zum Hintereingang, um Ihr die Küche als
Schlafplatz anzubieten.

(über die Diele kann sie nicht mit rein, weil Sunny und Pummelchen sie sofort angreifen
würden).

Tyri folgte mir sofort und flog durch die offene Waschküchentür rein, bog in die Küche ab,
drehte da eine entspannte Runde, kam wieder in die Waschküche, landete auf meinem Finger,
nahm sich die Drohnenmade und flog entspannt wieder raus 

Es ist schon unglaublich, wieviel Vertrauen sie hat.

Tyri ist eine echte Frohnatur.

Leider fing es dann an, wie aus Eimern zu schütten und Tyri verzog sich - vermutlich an einen
geschützten Platz - in den Knick.

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sie die nächsten Tage öfter mal mit reinschaut und wenn
sie erkannt hat, dass die Küche genau so wenig eine Falle ist, wie das Vogelzimmer, könnte es
sein, dass da ihr neuer Schlafplatz entsteht 


Krah war heute morgen sofort etrem aktiv.

Kaum war sie in der Sitzecke und hat sich zwei Happen Frühstück einverleibt, kletterte sie schon  auf
die Steinmauer und flog aufs Dach.

Dort schleppte sie alles Mögliche aus den Dachrinnen vom Haupthaus und versenkte es in der Dachrinne
vom Carportdach

....die kann ich viel leichter reinigen, als die Haupthausdachrinne - weiter so......

....wann und wie sie einen pflaumengroßen Steinbrocken aufs Carportdach befördert hat um ihn
dort immer scheppernd fallen zu lassen, weiss ich nicht - auf jeden Fall habe ich ihr den Stein
wieder abgenommen.

Irgendwann fing sie dann an, fliegend die Dächer (Haupthaus/Carport) hin und her zu wechseln.

Teilweise wählte sie da durchaus mehrere meter lange Strecken.

Genau so oft flog sie dann auch auf den Boden, kletterte von dort auf den Grill und flog wieder
zurück aufs Dach

Ich glaube, sie hat sich mein Versprechen von gestern eingeprägt und trainiert jetzt fleissig,
damit Start und Landung sicher klappen!

Nein, im Ernst, ich denke, sie ist heute wieder viel geflogen, weil es windstill war.

Gestern und vorgestern war es ihr sicher zu windig, denn so geübt ist sie ja nicht, um
mit dem Wind umzugehen.

Ansonsten hat Krah huete wieder harte Lektionen gelernt:

Sie war ja sehr, sehr aktiv und hatte ständig nach was gesucht,
was sie untersuchen und unternehmen konnte.

Mein großer Hund Pelle
(ein "Schaf" - er hat gar keinen Jagd- und Hütetrieb und weicht eher.
Als ich mal einen kleinen Feldhasen gesund gepflegt habe, hat er sich neben den
Kleinen gelegt und der Kleine hat sich angekuschelt)

lag zu meinen Füßen während Krah auf dem Dach war.

(Inas Hündin und meinen Dackel hatte ich auf der Diele gelassen).

Plötzlich kam Krah zu Boden geflogen und stiefelte in großen Schritten auf
Pelle zu - Ziel: __ Nase!

Pelle erhob sich und wollte gehen.

Das durfte nicht geschehen, denn dann würde Krah noch glauben, dass sie Hunde
spielend in die Flucht schlagen kann.

Also sagte ich Pelle, er solle bleiben, griff die vor mir liegende Fliegenklatsche, sagte Krah
"Nein", was sie ignorierte und klatschte ihr mit der Klatsche vor die Brust (auf der gesunden Seite).

Krah war so erschrocken, dass sie einen riesigen Satz seitwärts/rückwärts machte und
ihr ein ärgerliches Krächzen rausrutschte - dann floh sie auf die Mauer und von dort auf s Dach.

Später war ich einkaufen und als ich zurück kam, spielten die Hunde vor Freude auf der Diele verrückt.

Krah sass auf der Bank.

Da Ina auch da war, wir also zu zweit aufpassen konnten, ließ ich die Hunde zur Begrüssung raus.

Als Krah den Lärm der Hunde hörte und sah, dass sie raus kommen, hob sie ab und flog gekonnt und
zielsicher aufs Dach des Haupthauses 

Der Morgen hat also was bewirkt 

Nachmittags haben wir sie nochmal kontrolliert und gezielt mit dem Dackel konfrontiert.

Basti wusste genau, dass ich jeden seiner Schritte im Auge habe und dass er Krah
nichts tun darf.

Er war hochgerüstet mit Halfter und Erziehungshalsband.

Krah hingegen fand Basti spannend - ist ja nur eine halbe Portion Hund 

Sie näherte sich Basti gefährlich und ihrem Blick war zu entnehmen, dass sie Basti mit
dem Schnabel erkunden wollte.

Basti schaute aufmerksam und man konnte ihm ansehen, dass er hin und her gerissen war:

"ich darf nicht" und "jetzt einen Satz und ich habe den Geier....Game over....."

Krah war noch drei Schritte entfernt - Basti s Rute begann zu wedeln - ein sicheres Zeichen, dass
der kleinste Auslöser den Jagdmodus auslöst.

Krah "Nein" sagen und im Bruchteil einer Sekunde danach (weil sie das Nein ignorierte)
mit der Klatsche zulangen und bei Bastis Trainingshalsband den Klingelton drücken - war eins.

Ebenso gleichzeitig setzte bei Basti der erwachende Jagdmodus wieder aus und Krah sprang
krächzend zurück und flüchtete sich auf die Steinmauer, wo sie sich von mir dann zum Trost
ein Leckerli erbettelte 

Für den Rest des Tages ignorierte Krah die Hunde und wenn diese raus kamen,
zog sie sich in die Höhe zurück.

Die ganze Geschichte ist nicht so sicher, dass ich Hunde und Krah allein zusammen lassen würde -
aber der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist getan.

Krah begegnet den Hunden zumindest schon mal mit Vorsicht 

Nachmittags bekam sie dann ein besonderes Leckerli:

Ihre erste ganze, erwachsene Maus!

Erst war sie uninteressant - dann habe ich sie ein wenig bewegt und Krah nahm sie sich.

Eine Weile spielte sie mit der Maus rum - unschlüssig, was man damit machen kann.

Dann wurde die Maus gewaschen - Krah ist eben reinlich 

....und dann war die Maus uninteressant.

Also nahm ich eine Pinzette, legte ihr die Maus zu Füßen und "pickte" auf die Maus ein,
bis sie sich öffnete.

Als Krah dann mit der Schnabelspitze die Leber inspiziert hatte, wurde die Maus wieder
spannend und sie hat sich über einen großen Teil der Innereien hergemacht 

Ansonsten bestand der Tag aus Regen genießen, Spaziergänge und Hüpftänze auf dem Hof,
Sachen verstecken und Kopfbäder machen.

Die Kreise, die sie zieht, werden immer größer und länger 


Bei den Spatzen tut sich auch was 

Heute Morgen wurde ich von allen vieren begrüsst.

Claudi nahm ich mitsamt Käfig aus dem Vogelzimmer wieder mit in
die Sitzecke, wo sie auf dem Tisch steht.

Sie wirkte sehr entspannt und es scheint ihr dort zu gefallen.

Außerdem knabbert sie viel an der Vogelmiere, der __ Birke und der Weide.

Sie machte heute irgendwie auch optisch einen viel besseren Eindruck.

Ab und an bekam sie Besuch von Tyri.

Gegen Mittag erschien Klausi an der Sitzecke.

Ohne gross zu zögern landete er nach einigen Bettelrufen vom Dach bei uns
und ließ sich dort füttern, als habe er nie etwas anderes gemacht.

Er ist zutraulicher, als er jemals im Vogelzimmer war.

Im Laufe des Tages erschien er noch einige Male, um sich etwas Futter abzuholen.

Da es Claudi draussen offensichtlich gut tut, habe ich heute einen größeren Käfig gekauft.

Den habe ich zusammen mit Mandy mit vielen Ästen, Zweigen, unterschiedlichen Böden,
Futterstellen und Badewanne ausgestattet.

Dieser Käfig bleibt jetzt auf dem Tisch draußen stehen, während der etwas kleinere Käfig im
Vogelzimmer bleibt.

So kann ich Claudi Morgens und Abends einfach mit dem kleinen Transportkästchen hin und
her befördern und Claudi hat tagsüber draußen deutlich mehr Platz zum Klettern, Verstecken und flattern.

Mandy hat dann mit viel Geduld Claudi an die verschiedenen Futterplätze gelockt, damit sie diese kennenlernt
und später noch die leidige Aufgabe übernommen, neue Wachsmottenlarven und Fliegenlarven aus den
Spänedosen zum Abkochen zu sammeln.

Als sich gegen Abend das Gewitter zusammenbraute, brachte ich Claudi in dem kleinen Transportkästchen rüber
ins Vogelzimmer, was super klappte.

Sie wurde freudig von Klaudi und Clausi begrüßt, die sich heute beide nicht nach draußen begeben haben.

Dann ging ich vor die Tür und lockte Klausi.

Wider Erwarten bekam ich fast sofort Antwort, er kam zur Vogelzimmertür geflogen, flog rein und
gleich durch nach hinten, als hätte er nie etwas anderes gemacht 

Auch er wurde stürmisch begrüsst.

Jetzt sind alle vier sicher drinnen und haben sich sicher viel zu erzählen 

Eigentlich war mir noch ein Schwalbenküken aus Buchholz angekündigt worden.

Aber da ist nichts gekommen - und gemeldet haben sich die Leute auch nicht mehr.

Vielleicht haben sie doch noch eine Pflegestelle in der Nähe gefunden.

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Krächzi (15. Juni 2016)

Hast Du auch mal wieder Marco und seine Familie gesehen?


----------



## Tanny (15. Juni 2016)

Marco ja, er jagt vor der Sitzecke - den Nachwuchs nicht mehr - ich denke, der kann jetzt sicher __ fliegen und
hält sich eher versteckt und unauffällig bei den Tümpeln auf 

Aber es scheint allen gut zu gehen


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2016)

Ich hab so das Gefühl, daß Krah Dich mehr auf Trab hält, als alle Anderen


----------



## Tanny (15. Juni 2016)

jein.

Auf trab eher nicht - ich sitze viel in der Sitzecke, um aufzupassen - bin also 
viel zum "nichts tun" verdonnert. 

Wobei es mittlerweile weniger darum geht, Krah zu schützen, sondern darum, andere 
vor ihr zu schützen  ....also quasi Erziehung. 

Aber das Ende ist in Sicht 

Gigantische Neuigkeiten heute Abend 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (15. Juni 2016)

Gespannt ich bin ...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## lotta (15. Juni 2016)

Eriberto schrieb:


> Gespannt ich bin ...
> Gruß
> Florian


Ich auch
Bine 
;-)


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Gigantische Neuigkeiten heute Abend


Ist schon dunkel also los


----------



## Tanny (15. Juni 2016)

Rene, wo wohnst Du? ....

Hier ist JETZT erst dunkel 

Heute war es windstill, warm, trocken und wechselhaft bedeckt.

Abends zog dann relativ schnell ein kurzes, aber gewaltiges Gewitter direkt über dem Hof auf.

Bei Tyri war heute alles wie immer.
Frühstück, Zwischenmahlzeiten, Abendbrot und "Tschüss bis Morgen "  


Die drei großen Spatzen sind zunächst nicht aus dem Vogelzimmer gekommen.
Als ich Mittags wieder zu ihnen ging, hockten sie immer noch auf dem höchsten Zweig in
der Duschecke 

Ich habe dann mal den hohen Ast umplatziert in die Zimmerecke, die genau gegenüber der Tür liegt. 

So konnten die drei von dort den Ausgang sehen.

 Das hat funktioniert!
Eine halbe Stunde später waren alle drei draußen 

Klausi kam im Laufe des Tages 2 x zur Sitzecke und holte sich Futter ab.

Die anderen zwei habe ich zwar in der Nähe gesehen, sie kamen aber nicht mit
zum Buffet 

Claudi habe ich gleich Morgens wieder mit raus genommen - sie verbrachte den Tag in der Sitzecke.

Ich habe ihr frische Kräuter und verschiedene Gräser gesammelt, über die sie begeistert herfiel.

Dann haben wir immer wieder geübt, dass sie zur "Badewanne" kommt und sich auch traut, auf der
Plastiksitzstange der Wanne zu landen.

Viele Wachsmottenlarven und eine Stunde später hatte sie es verstanden 

Außerdem hat sie heute all ihre Futterplätze im Käfig inspiziert und viele verschiedene
Leckereien probiert.

Alles in allem gefiel ihr der Tag glaube ich gut 

Als ich gegen 5 Uhr in der Ferne Donnergrollen hörte und eine schwarze Wand auf uns zukommen
sah, habe ich die Kleine vorsichtshalber schon mal ins Vogelzimmer befördert.

Dann wurde es wieder schön und ich hatte schon gedacht, dass ich Claudi zu früh rein befördert habe....

....aber  kurz nach 18 Uhr zog von der anderen Seite innerhalb weniger Minuten eine schwarze Wand
auf und die "Sintflut" ergoss sich begleitet von Blitz und Donner direkt über dem Haus!

Ich war so froh, dass ich Claudi schon drinnen hatte!

Die 3 anderen und Tyri haben sich wohl im "Dschungel" ein geschütztes Plätzchen gesucht - sie sah und
hörte ich nicht.

Gegen 19.30 Uhr, das Gewitter war vorbei, das Wetter wieder freundlich, wurde ich von den 3 Spatzen in der Nähe der
Vogelzimmertür lautstark gerufen.

Eine geschlagene Stunde riefen sie und ich antwortete - und immer wieder unternahmen die drei Versuche, sich
zu überwinden, durch die Tür rein zu __ fliegen, aber immer in letzter Sekunde drehten sie wieder ab 

Ich konnte genau sehen, dss insbesondre Klausi sehr gerne rein wollte, aber da besonders Clausi immer schnell wieder
abbog,zog er die anderen zwei mit.

Letztendlich habe ich kurz nach 20.30 Uhr aufgegeben.

Nun werden die drei zusammen ihre erste Nacht draußen verbringen und ich hoffe, ich sehe
sie morgen früh alle drei wieder 


Mit Krah haben wir heute Unglaubliches erlebt:

Morgens kam sie mit raus aus dem Vogelzimmer und wie die Tage zuvor, war sie sofort sehr, sehr aktiv.

Ich setzte sie in der Sitzecke ab, wo sie gleich fühstücken ging, und versorgte dann erstmal
die anderen Tiere.

Zuletzt waren die großen Krähen dran.

Krah sass auf dem Hochlehner in der Sitzecke, als ich den großen Krähen ihr Futter auf dem
Trailplatz auslegte und sie rief.

Beim zweiten Ruf sah ich dann im Augenwinkel Krah abheben und elegant über den Knick
in die dahinter stehende hohe Erle fliegen, wo sie sicher auf einem stabilen Ast landete und sich
ganz selbstverständlich die Gegend anschaute 

Fast eine Stunde blieb sie dort, dann sah ich die weibliche große Krähe in seiner Nähe landen.

Eine Weile sassen sie dort schweigend nebeneinander, dann flog die große gefolgt von der kleinen Krah
zielsicher rüber aufs Garagendach.

Dort sassen sie nur einige Meter weit auseinander.

Leider kam dann ein Auto auf den Hof und die Hunde machten so viel Radau, dass die große Krähe wegflog.

Krah verbrachte noch fast eine Stunde auf dem Garagendach und hob dort so manches Futterversteck
der großen Krähe aus.

Dann plötzlich hob sie locker ab und segelte zur Sitzecke runter, wo sie zielsicher auf dem Hochlehner landete -
allerdings traf sie nicht ihren Stuhl, sondrn Inas, der daneben stand und wo sie normalerweise nichts zu suchen hat.

Da sie aber von sich aus sofort den Stuhl wechselte, was alles in Ordnung 

Nach diesem Abenteuer ging es essen und dann gab es eine kleine Schlafpause.

Am frühen Nachmittag, Ina sass in der Sitzecke und "bewachte" die Vögel, ging ich Richtung Tümpel,
weil ich prüfen wollte, ob ich noch Wasser nachfüllen muss.

Da hörte ich plötzlich Flügelschlag und in meiner Nähe schlidderte Krah unter den __ Holunder am Hühnerstall.

Sie war an der Sitzecke gestartet und mir fliegend nicht nur über die gesamte Hauslänge,
sondern auch um die Ecke gefolgt!

Dann war sie aber glaube ich erschrocken über ihren eigenen Mut - da war sie noch nie - darum
hüpfte sie eilig den Weg wieder zurück zur Sitzecke.

Wieder folgten Schlaf- und Spielphasen.

Ich beschäftigte mich gerade mit Claudi und ihrer Badewanne, da hörte ich plötzlich Flügelschlag:

Krah war von der Bank, wo sie geschlafen hatte gestartet und flog tatsächlich zielstrebig in die
hohe __ Esche, wo sie auf ca. 10 Meter Höhe in einem Ast landete 

Auch da sass sie lange und schaute sich die Gegend von oben an.

Irgendwann landete weit oberhalb von Krah die große Krähe.

Fast eine Stunde sassen beide auf ihren Plätzen, ignorierten sich betont und rührten sich nicht.

Dann kam die große Krähe Stück für Stück Krah immer einen Ast näher 

Schließlich sassen die zwei dort fast nebeneinander.

Als dann Krähengeschrei aus dem Moor zu hören war, hob die große Krähe ab und flog
dorthin.

Krah blieb zurück und flog ca 30 Minuten später wieder bei uns ein.

Nach einem ausgiebigen Snack hüpfte sie auf die Bank und verfiel in Tiefschlaf - der Tag war aber auch
aufregend.

Ich sagte so zu Ina:
Hoffentlich will sie heute Abend ins Vogelzimmer.
Schließlich habe ich ihr versprochen, wenn sie die großen Bäume schafft, muss sie nicht mehr!

Dann zog besagtes Gewitter innerhalb von Minuten teerschwarz und grollend auf.

In WIndeseile räumten wir den Tisch ab, fuhren die Laptops runter und beförderten alles auf die Diele.

Als die letzte Kaffeetasse drin war, ging der Weltuntergang los.

Blitz und Donner standen nahezu gleichzeitig direkt über dem Hof und es kam Wasser wie aus
Eimern runter - sogar die Dachrinnen liefen über.

Krah war mit Einsetzen des Regens von der Bank zur Sitzecke gekommen.

Aber statt sich darunter zu platzieren 
(Ina und ich waren auf der Diele und schauten durch die offene Tür raus), 
hüpfte sie auf die Mauer, kauerte sich neben einen Stein in den Regen,
streckte den Schnabel senkrecht in die Höhe und schaute fasziniert zum Himmel 

Es war, als ob sie voller Faszination dem Donnergott bei seinem Tun zuschaut - von
Angst oder Unsicherheit keine Spur.

Genau so schnell wie es gekommen war, verzog sich das Unwetter auch wieder.

Noch bevor wir begriffen, dass es vorbei war, erhob Krah sich, schüttelte sich und begab sich
zu ihrem Futter.

Als ich ihr später meinen Arm anbot, um sie ins Vogelzimmer zu bringen, hüpfte sie sofort rauf,
ließ sich rüber tragen, stieg auf ihre Schlaf- und Ausguckleiter um und fiel sofort in
Tiefschlaf.

Ich glaube, heute war Krah wirklich richtig müde 

.....und ich denke, es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann wird sie nur noch einkehren, um Futter zu holen oder
wenn sie Schutz sucht.

Hier die Fotos von heute.

Auf dem Foto mit der Esche hängt ein großer Eulenkasten.

Etwas mehr als nochmal so hoch und dann nach links, da seht Ihr Krah sitzen.

Noch einige Äste weiter oben ebenfalls links sieht man bei genauem Hinsehen die große Krähe.

Heute gibt es fast nur Krah-Fotos - zum einen, weil ich die anderen selten gesehen habe und zum anderen,
weil das alles so spannend war, dass ich die Kamera kaum von den Bäumen abgewandt habe


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2016)

Ich hab geahnt, daß es was Tolles gibt, und heute Abend noch mal reingeschaut . 
Mein siebter Sinn hat mich nicht betrogen .
Der kleine Mann im Ohr hat mir zugeflüstert : Es gibt Neues, bei Kirstin 
Wunderbar, wie toll Krah fliegt  und Kirstin


----------



## Eriberto (16. Juni 2016)

Absolut klasse Neuigkeiten !
Kirstin, eine echt tolle Leistung! Und, wie Du immer so schön berichtest, hört sich das an, als ob Du das alles nur so nebenbei machst - ohne jegliche Anstrengung.
Bei Dir möchte ich Vogel sein .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Krächzi (16. Juni 2016)

Wenn Claudi im Käfig auf dem Tisch steht, könnte das vielleicht Krah veranlassen nach ihr zu schnappen. Schließlich hat sie Futter-Größe. Oder sogar die großen Krähen kommen herunter. Das weiß von einem Vogel-Päppler, der mehrere Spatzen, die er päppelte, mal draußen in einem Käfig auf dem Tisch stehen hatte. Als er mal kurz weg war, kam das in der Nähe nistende Revierkrähenpaar und tötete einen der Spatzen durch die Gitterstäbe hindurch. Dabei müssen die zwei zusammengearbeitet haben. Ein Vogel hat die Spatzen wohl von einer Seite in die eine Ecke getrieben und der andere langte von der anderen Seite zu.
Allerdings hast Du Claudi ja genügend Zweige in den Käfig gegeben, zwischen denen sie sich im Ernstfall verstecken kann.


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2016)

Siehst Kirstin bei dir wurde es auch vorzeitig Dunkel  
Schöne das es Krah flugtechnisch gepackt hat. 
Fehlt nur noch die Stimme zum viel plappern  
Dann kann sie dir bald Romane diktieren


----------



## Tanny (16. Juni 2016)

Krächzi schrieb:


> Wenn Claudi im Käfig auf dem Tisch steht, könnte das vielleicht Krah veranlassen nach ihr zu schnappen.



...das habe ich berücksichtigt 

Deswegen ist der Käfig von 3 Seiten und von oben mit einem Bettlaken abgehängt. 

Zudem hat Krah totales Tisch - und Stuhlverbot, damit sie sich nicht komische 
Sachen angewöhnt, die ihr später zum Verhängnis werden können. 

Damit  das eingehalten wird und zwecks Hundebewachung  ist eigentlich, wenn 
Zöglinge hier sind, immer irgend jemand in Sitzeckennähe anwesend. 



troll20 schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die Stimme zum viel plappern
> Dann kann sie dir bald Romane diktieren



...was möchtest Du mir damit wohl sagen 

...ja, ja, ich weiss schon: ich schreibe einfach viel zu viel und sollte mich mal kürzer fassen


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2016)

Nee genau das nicht, liebe Kirstin. 
Sondern dein Roman soll mal fertig werden 
Hast ja letztes Jahr schon mal was angedeutet


----------



## Tanny (16. Juni 2016)

...acch so meinst Du das 

...der ist erstmal in Pause - hatte da eine "Schreibblockade" nach ca 60 A 4 Seiten 

....aber dafür ist Marco s Tagebuch fertig und ein Ratgeber "Erste Hilfe für Singvögel".

Leider hatte kein Verlag Interesse. 

Zielgruppen sind zu klein/speziell - eine Auflage würde sich da nicht lohnen 

Egal, den Ratgeber versende ich per e-mail als pdf - ist sehr hilfreich, wenn ich 
telefonische Beratungen habe (und von dnen habe ich zur Zeit fast täglich welche), 
weil ich die Gespräche dadurch stark abkürzen kann und 
die Leute alle Basisinfos auf einen Blick haben


----------



## Muschelschubserin (16. Juni 2016)

Klasse, was du so alles machst.

Ich freue mich immer über deine Berichte hier und fiebere mit.


----------



## lotta (16. Juni 2016)

Ich kam leider erst heute Abend dazu, mit viel Spannung die Geschichte von Krahs großem Tag, nachzulesen.
Kirstin    undKrah, 
dass Ihr uns daran teilheben lasst 
und dass dieses mutige "Vogelwesen" so tolle , ungeahnte Fortschritte macht.

Seit Du hier von Eurem Sommeralltag schreibst Kirstin, 
sehe ich Vögel aller Art, noch mal mit ganz anderen, viel aufmerksameren Augen.
Vielen lieben Dank dafür
Bine


----------



## Tanny (16. Juni 2016)

Bine, so geht es mir auch, seit ich das mache 

Heute war ein schöner Tag - zwar überwiegend leicht bedeckt, aber warm und wenig
Wind, nur ab und an ein kurzer Landregen, ansonsten alles gut auszuhalten 

Bei Tyri nichts Neues - sie hat ihren Rythmus gefunden und weicht auch nicht mehr
davon ab ....ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob sie im Winter, wenn es kalt wird, bei mir einzieht -
sie ist ja kein Zugvogel 

Claudi hat die Nacht im Vogelzimmer allein gut überstanden, freute sich aber sichtlich, als
ich sie heute Morgen wieder nach draußen in ihren Käfig brachte.

Die drei großen Spatzen sah ich heute Morgen einmal alle drei zusammen auf der Hofplatte
-  also auf jeden Fall haben sie alle drei die Nacht gut überstanden -
danach habe ich den Tag über immer nur Klausi und Clausi gesehen.

Vielleicht zieht Klaudi mit einem anderen Spatz herum?

Klausi kommt genau wie Tyri völlig ungeniert mehrmals am Tag in die Sitzecke, landet auf dem
Tisch und verlangt Futter - und wenn nichts kommt, dann fliegt er auch schon mal meinen
Kopf an 

Außerdem besucht er regelmäßig Claudi und "klönt" mit ihr 

Claudi scheint das sehr gut zu tun, dass sie trotz Käfigs Kontakt zu den anderen halten kann.

Es tut mir in der Seele weh, sie "hinter Gittern" zu sehen, aber ich kann sie einfach nicht raus lassen.

Ein Versuch endete sofort in einem Absturz.

Dummerweise ist Claudi fest überzeugt, __ fliegen zu können - und dank der zerstörten Federn endet jeder
Flugversuch am Boden 

Allerdings scheine ich bei dem Anblick der Gitter mehr zu leiden, als sie.....

Claudi trällert leise vor sich hin und geniesst bei jeder Wolkenlücke ein Sonnenbad.

Clausi ist immer in Klausi s Schlepptau.

Er bleibt allerdings immer auf dem Dach sitzen, wenn Klausi zu mir kommt, bettelt von dort, traut sich
aber nicht runter.

Dafür hat er den Kohlmeisen und Feldsperlingen abgeschaut, wie man an die Knödel über der Sitzecke unter dem
Carportdach kommt .....und das traut er sich auch 

Heute Abend ist Claudi wieder allein ins Vogelzimmer gezogen.

Ich habe dort etwas umgebaut, so dass ich Claudi zumindest nachts ihren Käfig offen lassen kann.

Fichtenzweige stehen jetzt überall so, dass sie praktisch überall "hochklettern" kann und keine
Flugversuche unternehmen muss bzw, wenn sie abstürzt, wieder einen Weg zurück finden kann.

Mal schauen, was sie davon hält......

Die anderen Spatzen wollten heute nicht mehr rein.



Krah hat uns wie schon die letzten Tage wieder überrascht 

Heute Morgen das übliche Begrüßungsritual im Vogelzimmer, dann zur Sitzecke, wo sie sich
über ihr Frühstück her machte.

Anschließend putzte sie sich, hüpfte zum Pool und nahm ein Kopfbad, dann ging es aufs
Dach, um ein paar Dachrinnen sauber zu machen, dann wieder runter auf ihren Hochlehner.

Um ca. 9 Uhr hob sie dann ganz selbstverständlich ab und landete in der __ Esche von gestern.

Ca eine halbe Stunde später kam sie zurück, steuerte das Carportdach an, aber statt drauf zu landen,
flog sie einen sauberen, großen Kreis und flog dann vom Parkplatz aus zielgenau auf ihren Futterplatz, wo
sie ein zweites Frühstück einnahm.

Danach begab sie sich auf die Steinmauer für ein Nickerchen.

Als gegen 9.30 Uhr "unser" Bauer mit Trecker und Anhänger die Auffahrt hoch kam, hob Krah ab und flog
den Hof runter, am Ende vom Haus um die Ecke und landete ganz oben in einer der Eschen an den Tümpeln.

Kurz darauf gesellte sich eine der großen Krähen zu ihr.

Später sah ich die zwei über die Koppel fliegen und dann zurück kommen, um im __ Ahorn im Garten zu landen.

Von dort ging es irgendwann rüber in die hohen Bäume neben der Streuobstwiese und schließlich
auf den __ Giebel des Haupthauses 

Krah inspizierte begeistert das Dach, während die große Krähe ein Stück weiter sass und Krah beobachtete.

Ich schätze, die Große war ca eine Stunde da - dann flog sie weg.

Krah blieb noch lange auf dem Giebel und genoss die Aussicht.

Erst kurz nach 14.30 Uhr kam sie zurück zum Futterplatz, landete geräuschvoll auf dem Carportdach, hüpfte
von dort runter zur Futterstelle, nahm eine ausgiebige Mahlzeit ein und begab sich dann auf die Bank zum
Schlafen 

Gegen 5 Uhr nach einem weiteren Snack verschwand sie nochmal bis ca 19.30 Uhr.

Als sie diesmal zurück kam, legte sie eine perfekte Landung auf dem Carportdach hin,
die man fast nicht hören konnte 

Jetzt wurden Ina und ich jede einmal heftig angebettelt und nachdem sie von jedem von uns einen
Futterbrocken bekommen hat, hüpfte sie zum selbst  weiter essen auf ihren Futterplatz.

Eigentlich frisst sie mittlerweile komplett selbst.

Gebettelt wird eigentlich nur noch Morgens zur Begrüssung und immer dann, wenn sie lange weg
war und dann wieder eintrifft oder wenn sie irgend etwas Neues super hinbekommen hat.

Es ist, als wollte sie sich durch die "Belohnung" bestätigen, dass wir genauso stolz auf sie sind, wie sie selbst 

Gegen 20 Uhr bot ich ihr den Handtucharm an und sie hüpfte rauf und ließ sich in ihr Zimmer auf ihren
Schlafplatz bringen.

Wäre sie runter geflogen oder hätte versucht, wieder raus zu hüpfen, dann hätte ich sie heute draußen gelassen.

Aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass sie Nachts noch rein will 

Nach dem Tag heute, besonders angesichts ihrer gewaltig gesteigerten Flugkünste und angesichts
der gemeinsamen Flüge mit der großen Krähe bin ich mir sicher:

Krah hat es geschafft 

Sie wird sich jetzt Schritt für Schritt immer weiter abnabeln und immer unabhängiger von uns werden.

Heute fiel auch erstmals richtig deutlich auf, dass Krah, je mehr und sicherer sie fliegt und je mehr sie
unterwegs ist, desto schreckhafter wird sie bei uns am Boden und sie beginnt zunehmend größere
Abstände zu anderen Menschen als zu uns einzunehmen.

Ich bin so froh, dass das so toll geklappt hat, denn eigentlich wollte ich "nie" einen Rabenvogel
päppeln.

Ich fürchtete die gewaltigen Gefahren mit der Fehlprägung.

Mein vorläufiges Fazit nach diesen Erfahrungen mit Krah:

Ich denke, zwei Dinge sind ausschlaggebend dafür gewesen, dass es auch in einer Einzelhandaufzucht
klappen kann:

dass wir Krah nicht verhätschelt und vermenschlicht haben, weil sie so niedlich und witzig ist - also
Selbstdisziplin und Konsequenz in der "Erziehung" - kein Spielen, kein Streicheln etc., sondern
einfach nur "da sein"....... schwer zu erklären......

und vor allem: 
dass wir Krah vom ersten Tag an praktisch frei aufgezogen haben.

Genau wie bei den kleinen Singvögeln haben wir versucht, ihr nur das zu geben, was auch die
Eltern ihr geben können (zumindest, soweit wir das vom Boden aus können):

Nahrung und Schutz vor Gefahren, soweit das möglich ist, ohne Gitter um sie herum errichten zu müssen
und ansonsten: Freiheit....mit allen Restrisiken, die das mit sich bringt........

Sicherlich auch sehr wichtig war und ist, dass wir vom ersten Tag an jegliche Annährung anderer
Menschen oder der Haustiere an Krah oder aber umgekehrt durch Krah komplett unterbunden haben
und sie durfte niemals (außer am allerersten Abend) ins Wohngebäude.

Die einzige Tür, die sie je durchschreiten durfte, war die zum Vogelzimmer.

Alle anderen Gebäude und Zugänge sind absolut tabu.

Ich denke, wenn ihr kein Unglück widerfährt (Greifvogel oder Unfall oder so), wird
Krah nichts mehr aufhalten können auf ihrem Weg in ein freies Krähenleben 

Am faszinierensten ist aber mal wieder, wie bei Marco, dass ein so gravierender 
Schaden, von dem jeder inkusive uns sich kaum vorstellen konnte, dass 
damit ein Weg in die Freiheit erfolgreich möglich sein würde, sich dermaßen erholt, 
dass die Tiere es schaffen........

Ich frage mich jetzt noch jedes Mal, wenn ich sie mit dem total hängenden Flügel 
rumlaufen sehe, wie sie damit diese Flugkünste hinbekommt  - es ist sooo unglaublich toll!!!!

...und hier noch Fotos von heute.

Tyri habe ich leider nur von hinten erwischt, als sie unter dem Carportdach
ein "Vogelschoki" verspeiste: Drohnenmade 

Auf dem Foto mit dem Haupthaus sieht man Krah links auf dem
etwas niedrigeren Giebel und die große Krähe rechts auf dem hohen Giebel:


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2016)

Heute war ein Chaostag...irgendwie......

erst habe ich heute Morgen verschlafen, weshalb ich im Akkord
und ohne und ohne  das Frühstück für alle Zöglinge
fertig machen musste, damit sie zur gewohnten Zeit mit "Frühstück ans Bett" geweckt werden....

Ich HASSE es, Morgens in Hetze zu sein!!!

Dann komme ich mit dem fertigen Tablett verschiedener Futterschalen raus und.....

   ..................................

Eine einzige graue Suppe am Himmel und Regen in Strömen..... und kalt .....

Das war dazu angetan, meine Stimmung zu heben 

Von Krah wurde ich wie immer begrüßt, sie bekam Ihr Frühstück und ich brachte
sie erstmal zur Sitzecke.


Dann zurück, Claudi wecken.

Sie begrüßte mich fröhlich, erbettelte ebenfalls ihr Frühstück und ließ sich dann
auf dem Finger nach draußen über den Hof in ihren Sitzeckenkäfig bringen.

Claudi war über Nacht in ihrem Käfig geblieben, obwohl er oben und vorne offen war
und Claudi es auch wusste 

Kaum hatte ich Claudi im Käfig, tauchte Tyri auf und verlangte nahdrücklich ihre Drohnenmade.

Dann wurde sie durch Klausi und Clausi abgelöst:

Klausi landete sofort auf dem Tisch und forderte lautstark sein Frühstück.

Clausi begnügte sich wie gestern mit dem Knödelfütterer.

Klaudi haben wir wieder nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.

Den Tag über war bei Tyri und den Spatzen alles wie immer bzw. wie gestern - keine Besonderheiten.

Krah machte heute den ganzen Tag keine Anstalten, größere Flugübungen zu unternehmen.

Stattdessen führte sie den ganzen Vormittag Blätterhüpftänze im Regen auf, flog-hüpfte zig Mal vom
Carportdach in die Dachrinne vom Haupthaus und zurück, warf alles Mögliche aus den Dachrinnen
zu Boden, plantschte im Pool, unternahm "Sandbäder" im nassen Gras und schlief lange und tief auf der
Bank oder auf der Mauer im strömenden Regen, übte Krächzen und Flügel schlagen........

Wir nahmen an, dass sie von den ausgiebigen Flügen gestern Muskelkater hatte und deswegen nicht
grossartig flog.

Nachmittags verbrachte sie die ganze Zeit schlafend und essend.

Wir rechneten mit keiner grossartigen Aktivität mehr.

Gegen 5 Uhr hörte es dann auf zu regnen, es wurde warm und die Sonne kam sogar raus.

Keine zwei Minuten später wurde Krah wieder aktiv.

Sie war ständig in Bewegung - überwiegend am Boden - 2 x machte sie einen kurzen Rundflug
über den Parkplatz - und konnte plötzlich keine Sekunde mehr still sitzen 

Irgendwie wirkte sie total unausgeglichen........

Gegen 19.30 Uhr - Krah war immer noch so überdreht, entschied ich, sie ins Vogelzimmer zu bringen, damit
die Hunde nochmal raus können und sie dann später, wenn die Hunde sich ausgetobt haben, nochmal raus
zu lassen.

Krah ließ sich ins Vogelzimmer bringen und sass auch brav auf ihrer Schlafleiter.

Als ich aber gegen 20.30 Uhr die Tür öffnete und sie rief, kam sie sofort rausspaziert.

Dann flog sie hinter mir her zum Trailplatz, von dort aufs RoundPen, dann in den Knick,
dann auf die Dächer - es war, als wollte sie die heute versäumten Flugzeiten alle nachholen 

Irgendwann - Krah sass gerade auf einem Ast im Knick, landete in ihrer Nähe eine andere Krähe - ich
weiss nicht genau, ob es eine von "meinen" war.

Sie sass eine Weile in Krahs Nähe, krächzte ein paar Mal, dann flog sie weg.

Krah schaute ihr nach, dann hob sie ab und flog auf s Haupthausdach.

Dort schaute sie sich die Landschaft von oben an.

Wieder erschien diese Krähe, sass eine Weile bei Krah und flog dann rüber in den __ Ahorn.

Es war, als wollte sie Krah überreden, ihr zu folgen.

Krah machte keine Anstalten, zurück zu kommen.

Bis 22 Uhr ging das Spiel, dann ging ich rein und schaute immer mal wieder raus, ob Krah doch
rein will.

Aber sie reagierte nicht auf meine Rufe und immer, wenn ich raus kam, war die andere Krähe in ihrer Nähe.

Um 23. Uhr habe ich zum letzten Mal geschaut - da waren beide Krähen weg.

 die kleine Krah verbringt ihre erste Nacht draußen!

Ich bin sehr, sehr gespannt, ob und wie ich sie morgen früh antreffen werde..........

Gute erste Nacht in Freiheit kleine Krah!


Tyri scheint schon gewusst zu haben, dass Krah nicht zurück kommt, als ich Krah aus dem Zimmer ließ,
denn sie flog rein, ignorierte meine angebotene Drohnenmade und bezog zielstrebig ihre Plastikblumen
und steckte den Kopf weg zum Schlafen.

Am späten Nachmittag kamen dann noch zwei neue Zöglinge:

Tic und Tac sind zwei kleine Rauchschwalben, die im Lüneburger Raum vor gut zwei Wochen
von einer aufmerksamen Finderin eingesammelt wurden.

Da der Fundort auf einem Industriegelände war, wo die Nester auf über 8 Meter Höhe hängen,
war es unmöglich, die Vögel zurück zu setzen.

Die Finderin zog die drei auf.

Eine der drei ist vor einigen Tagen ausgeflogen.

Die zwei anderen waren noch nicht so weit.
Sie können zwar schon etwas __ fliegen, es reicht aber noch nicht, um draußen zu bestehen.

Da es nicht absehbar war, wie lange es noch dauert, dass die zwei eigenständig in die Freiheit
entlassen werden können und die Finderin demnächst in den Urlaub fährt, nahm die Finderin mein
Angebot gerne an, die zwei für ihre "Restzeit" bei mir ins Vogelzimmer zu setzen, wo sie solange üben
können, wie sie wollen und von wo sie dann ohne "Zeitdruck", so wie sie selbst es wollen,
schrittweise auswildern können.

Die zwei machen einen ausgezeichneten Eindruck!

Einzig, dass sie nicht, wie ich es von meinen Schwalben kenne, sehr lautstark betteln, sondern
fast geräuschlos oder nur mit relativ leisem Ton den Schnabel aufreißen, fällt mir auf.

Sie ließen sich heute bereits sehr gut von mir füttern und als ich zum 3. Mal ins Vogelzimmer kam,
flog Tic mich schon an, um sich seine Fliegen direkt abzuholen 

Als ich ihnen eine Ladung lebender Fluginsekten im Zimmer aussetzte, folgten ihre Augen fasziniert den
kleinen Fliegern und wenn eine Fliege zu nahe an ihnen vorbei flog, versuchten sie schon, danach zu schnappen 

Als Claudi ins Zimmer kam, schauten die Schwalben erst überrascht - als ich später wieder
ins Zimmer kam, sassen sie beide oben auf dem geöffneten Käfig und leisteten Claudi Gesellschaft 

Dabei schienen sich die drei mit leisen Tönen zu unterhalten 

Ich denke, Tic und Tac werden schnell Flugroutine und jagdliche Fähigkeiten entwickeln und nicht sehr
lange meine Gäste bleiben 

So, und jetzt muss ich dringend ins Bett - hier noch ein paar Fotos von heute - das letzte Foto ist von der Krähe, die
immer bei Krah auftaucht:


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juni 2016)

man, man Kirstin.... bei Dir ist es ja spannender als sonstwo....
ich freue mich immer über neue Beiträge und Fotos,  DANKE!!


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2016)

Immer wieder dieses Abschied nehmen müssen


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

ist ja gar kein richiger Abschied 

...das ist nur "erwachsen werden" - wie mit Kindern, die aus dem Haus gehen und 
nur noch ab und an zu besuch kommen 

Siehe Pummelchen, Fritzie, Sunny, Spatzi, Marco, Tyri, Klausi ......

....ach ja, und Krah ist wohlbehalten zurück und hatte gaaaanz viel zu erzählen 

Heute Abned mehr 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lollo (18. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ist ja gar kein richiger Abschied


Hallo,
bei Rabenvögeln kann die verzögerte Eigenständigkeit und Abnabelung von der Familie mehrere Monate bis Jahre dauern,
also richte dich darauf schon mal ein, denn Rabenvögel führen ein ausgeprägtes soziales Familienleben.


----------



## Lyliana (18. Juni 2016)

Wir sind wieder zu Hause. 

Vielen Dank noch mal an Kirstin.
Ich konnte viel lernen, auch das Maden sortieren nicht mehr so eckelig ist, wenn du damit einen kleinen Piepmatz glücklich machen kannst.

Ich danke Tyri und .... Claudi(?) Für das Vertrauen von mir gefüttert zu werden bzw mein Haarschopf ein guter Bettelplatz war.

Fabelhafte Eindrücke und Erlebnisse.

Ich freue mich wahnsinnig das ich Krah kennenlernen durfte. Und umso mehr, dass sie es geschafft hat zu __ fliegen.

Der weite Weg hat sich gelohnt!

Kirstin, vielen Dank für alles.

LG Mandy
Und Familie


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2016)

Mandy, schön, dass Ihr wieder gut zu Hause angekommen seid 

Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, Euch kennenzulernen.

Nur schade, dass es mit den Hunden nicht ging - sonst hätten wir mehr zeit alle zusammen 
verbringen können. 

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal - Ihr seid auf jeden Fall jederzeit wieder Herzlich Willkommen 

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wann Du von Deinem ersten Zögling berichtest 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2016)

Heute war endlich wieder ein richtig schöner Tag 
...nur gelegentlich trübte ein Wölkchen das sonnige Vergnügen kurzfristig 

Als ich heute Morgen raus kam, war Krah nirgends zu sehen.
Da ich gerne erst Tyri, Claudi und die Schwalben versorgen wollte, rief ich Krah auch nicht.

Nachdem die anderen abgefüttert waren, ging ich in die Sitzecke und rief Krah.
Es dauerte vielleicht zwei Minuten, da kam sie aus den ganz hohen Baumgipfeln in der Nachbarschaft
elegant zum Carport gesegelt 

Sie hat die Nacht  geschafft

Ich glaube, sie war genau so froh, mich wieder zu sehen, wie ich froh war, dass es ihr gut geht.

Als sie anflog, steuerte sie ihren Hochlehner an, verpasste ihn knapp ind kam schliddernd auf dem Tisch zum
stehen 

Sofort hüpfte sie zur Kante und sprang runter - das "schlechte Gewissen" stand ihr ins Gesicht geschrieben-
und am Boden kam sie flügelschlagend und bettelnd auf mich zugerannt.

Natürlich gab es erstmal satt Frühstück!

Dann begann sie völlig aufgeregt zu "erzählen".

Nicht mit der Stimme - sie gibt nach wie vor nur selten Laute von sich - sondern mit dem Körper:

Sie hüpfte und tanzte mir etwas vor, schlug dabei mit den Flügeln und rannte um mich rum.

Irgendwie erinnerte das an den Schwänzeltanz der Bienen 

Das Ganze ging bestimmt 5 Minuten so - dann kam sie langsam zur Ruhe, holte sich noch eine
Babymaus, bevor sie sich ihrem Pool zuwandte und anschließend zu einem tiefen Nickerchen auf
die Bank verschand.

Ina fährt  Samstags immer zum Markt und holt die Wochenration Futter für ihren Hund und ihre Katzen.
Da bringt sie für alle Hunde immer auch je ein großes Stück Schlund mit.

Diesmal hatte sie ein Stück mehr mitgebracht: "Für Krah zum üben"

Krah beäugte das Teil sehr, sehr skeptisch und zog es dann vor, es grossräumig auf ihrem Futtertisch
zu umschiffen und für den Rest des Tages zu ignorieren.
(Immerhin konnte ich da wunderbar fette __ Fliegen für die Schwalben klatschen).

Abends habe ich das Teil bei der Fütterung den großen Krähen mit auf den Trailplatz gelegt.

Krah flog sofort zu ihrer Hindernisstange auf dem Trailplatz und schaute sich genau an, wie die
großen Krähen Fleischbrocken rausrissen.

Nachdem Krah morgens tief und fest geschlafen hatte, flog sie kurz vor Mittag los in die hohen Bäume.

Ca eine halbe Stunde später hörte ich ganz vielstimmiges Krähengekrächze.

Am Himmel erschien ein riesiger Krähenschwarm - ich schätze, das waren Youngster.

Ich rief Krah, falls sie irgendwo in Bedrängnis war - sie kam seitlich aus dem Baumstreifen angeflogen,
landete aber nicht bei uns, sondern mischte sich unter den Schwarm und entschwand mit über den __ Giebel.

Ich ging auf die Streuobstwiese, Brennessel und Diesteln absensen.

Als ich ca 1 Stunde später wieder zur Sitzecke kam, spielte Krah auf dem Carportdach rum.

Kurz nachdem ich wieder da war, hob sie wieder ab und verschwand für einige Stunden.

Erst gegen Abend tauchte sie wieder auf, wollte gefüttert werden, bevor sie sich dann selbst bediente und
anschließend schlafen ging.

Als wir anfingen, die Tiere alle zu versorgen, flog sie mir fast auf Schritt und Tritt hinterher.

Dann kam die große Frage:
will Krah drinnen schlafen oder draußen?

Sie kam in ihr Zimmer, hüpfte auf den Schlafplatz, erbettelte ein Futterstück, hüpfte wieder runter und raus,
lief über den Hof, dann wieder rein, dann wieder raus.

Bis 21.30 Uhr ging das so - sie war total unentschlossen.

Ich setzte mich noch eine halbe Stunde in die Sitzecke und Krah begab sich aufs Dach und spielte da rum.

Eine meiner grossen Krähen sass die gesamte Zeit auf dem Giebel und beobachtete das - es wirkte fast, als habe
sie ein wachsames Auge auf Krah.

Gegen 10 Uhr entschied ich mich dann, rein zu gehen und Krah draußen zu lassen - also Vogelzimmer zu.

Durchs Küchenfenster konnte ich sehen, dass irgendwann auch die zweite große Krähe auf dem Giebel gelandet war.

Dann erschien auch Krah da oben.

Sie näherte sich der 2. Krähe und als sie noch ca 3 Meter nach hatte, griff die große Krähe Krah an - nicht  heftig - nur
so, dass Krah weicht - dann setzte sie sich wieder und schaute weiter in die Ferne.
.
krah flog erschrocken weg....Krähe Nr. 1, die ihn immer "bewacht"  folgte Krah sofort.

Da ich die zwei nicht mehr sehen konnte, ging ich leise durch die Diele, um auf der anderen Seite zum Dach hochzuschauen.

Da sass Krähe Nr 1 auf dem vorderen Quergiebel und Krah ca 15 Meter entfernt.

Krah näherte sich der Krähe vorsichtig - und hoffnungsvoll.

Bis auf ca einen Meter durfte sie rankommen - dann streckte die Krähe den Kopf etwas vor, was Krah
zum Anhalten bewegte.

Auf diesem Abstand sassen sie nun nebeneinander.

Mich erinnerte das alles an die Szenen, wenn man ein neues Pferd in eine gewachsene
Herde integriert: auf Abstand halten, betont ignorieren (und dabei genau beobachten) und
langsam aneinander herantasten.......

Irgendwie wirkte Krah unendlich  "verloren" und es fiel mir super schwer, sie nicht zu rufen.

Aber da muss Krah jetzt durch.

So leicht, wie diese zwei Krähen es ihr machen, so leicht wird sie es nie wieder haben.
Diese Gelegenheit kommt nicht so schnell wieder.
Es wäre dumm von mir, das jetzt zu stören.

Also ging ich rein.

Als ich eine Stunde später nochmal raus schaute, waren alle drei Krähen verschwunden.

Sie haben Krah also mitgenommen 


Tyri hat ihre Nacht im Vogelvorzimmer so sehr genossen, dass sie heute gleich wieder
drinnen schlafen gegangen ist.

Pünktlich um 19 Uhr sass sie in ihrem Plastikblumenbett 

Ansonsten war bei Tyri alles wie immer.

Klausi und Clausi haben wir heute 3 mal gesehen.
Sie kommen beide an die Meisenknödel - aber auch Klausi kam heute nicht mehr auf den Tisch
oder bettelte.
Auch mit Claudi unterhielt er sich nicht mehr.

Beide sind jetzt mit einem großen, lärmenden Trupp Haus- und Fedsperlingen unterwegs.
Es könnte sein, dass auch Klaudi dazwischen ist.
Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich sie heute 1 x auf der Dachrinne gesehen und sogar fotografieren können.

Also auch sie hat es offensichtlich geschafft 

Claudi sass heute morgen noch in ihrem Käfig, obwohl sie hätte rausklettern können.

Den Tag verbrachte sie wieder draußen auf dem Tisch.

Mittlerweile badet sie auch und Abends ist sie in ihrem Vogelzimmerkäfig hochgeklettert zu den Schwalben 

Ich glaube, sie ist trotz ihrer blöden Lage recht zufrieden 


Tic und Tac haben ihre erste Nacht gut überstanden 

Heute Morgen wirkten sie noch etwas "schüchtern".

Sie bettelten eher durch Schnabel aufsperren und weniger mit Ton.
Das ohrenbetäubende Geschrei, was ich von Sunny und den anderen kenne, fehlte.

Außerdem erbettelten sie bescheiden wenig Futter im Vergleich zu dem, was ich sonst so
kenne.

Das sollte sich aber im Laufe des Tages ändern 

Jedes Mal, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich massiver bedrängt und die Lautstärke
wurde bei beiden auch zunehmend stärker 

Nachmittags hat Tic sich, weil ich nicht schnell genug war, erstmals die Fliegen gleich selbst von der
Pinzette gepickt und gegen Abend wurde ich von beiden angeflogen und es gab Streit, wer den ersten
Happen bekommt.

So kenne ich das von Schwalben 

Vier Mal habe ich auf der Streuobstwiese Kechermix gefangen und zum Verfüttern rausgesammelt.
So bekamen die Kleinen immer einen bunten Mix aus Fliegen, Bremsen, Schnaken, Mücken und Co.

Außerdem habe ich ihnen 3 x einen Kechermix lebend im Vogelzimmer ausgesetzt.

Ich vermute, dass zumindst Tic bereits versucht, die ersten lebenden Fliegen zu jagen 

Als Claudi heute Abend zurück ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde sie freudig von den zweien begrüsst.

Die drei scheinen sich gut zu verstehen 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2016)

... ich muss immer schmunzeln, wenn ich Deine Fotos anschaue... offene, bettelnde Schnäbel... wohin ich schaue, herrlich!


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2016)

Heute war es bedeckt, kühl, leicht windig aber trocken.
Erst gegen Abend kam die Sonne durch und es wurde noch mal warm 

Klausi und Clausi und auch Klaudi haben wir heute ein paar Mal gesehen - aber sie kommen nicht mehr und
nehmen auch keinen Kontakt mehr auf.
 sie sind jetzt echte wilde Spatzen, die es ganz offensichtlich geschafft haben 

Damit endet ihr Tagebuch hier.

Tyri ist alles unverändert, außer, dass sie sich heute mal wieder dazu entschieden hat, draußen
zu schlafen - ich nehme also an, dass es warm wird 

Claudi sass heute morgen auf dem Ast in der Duschwanne 

Sie muss also vom Käfig auf dem Tisch gehüpft, dann vom Tisch bei einem Flugversuch zu Boden
gegangen und in die Duschwanne gehüpft sein.

Damit ihr das nicht wieder passiert, habe ich heute im Vogelzimmer mal wieder umgebaut.
Tyri hat jetzt ihren offenen Kletterkäfig, sämtliches Futter und Badewanne direkt in der Duschwanne, so dass
sie immer wieder zurück kann.

Wie man auf den Fotos sieht, scheint es ihr zu gefallen 


Krah wartete heute Morgen nicht, bis ich sie rief.

ALs ich die Tür öffnete und raus trat, schwebte ein großer, schwarzer Schatten aus der hohen __ Esche
auf mich zu, machte einen kleinen Bogen und landete dann geräuschvoll auf dem Carportdach, von wo
sie mich begeistert anbettelte.

Nach dem Frühstück verlief der Morgen wie tags zuvor: spielen, schlafen, putzen, schlafen, spielen usw.

Über Mittag begab sie sich dann auf Blacky s Futtereimer für einen Tiefschlaf.

Anders als gestern verlief der Nachmittag ganz genau so!

Krah scheint hundemüde zu sein - kein Wunder, sicher waren die letzten zwei Nächte sehr
anstrengend und haben nicht viel Zeit für Schlaf gelassen.........

Gegen Abend drehte sie ein paar kleine Runden und sass eine ganze Weile auf dem Vorhangständer auf dem
Trailpaltz und schaute sich die Landschaft an 

Dann kam sie zurück  und machte den Rest des Abends dummes Zeug auf dem Carportdach.

Gegen 22 Uhr begann ich draußen aufzuräumen und alles rein zu bringen.

Da kam Krah noch einmal bettelnd vom Carportdach runter, wollte aber gar kein Futter.

Ich nehme an, sie wollte sich für die Nacht verabschieden, denn anschließend hob sie ab
und verschwand in den Bäumen 

....alles in allem war es was Krah anbelangt ein fast "langweiliger" Tag 


Tic und Tac haben gewaltige Fortschritte gemacht 

Vom ersten Füttern an haben beide intensiv gebettelt und gigantische Portionen verdrückt 

8 Ladungen kechermix (unten auf dem Foto sieht man den Ertrag aus einer Ladung) und rund 400
geklatschte __ Fliegen habe ich heute an die zwei verfüttert - und sie hätten wohl auch noch mehr geschafft 

Außerdem habe ich 4 x eine Ladung Kechermix lebend im Zimmer ausgesetzt.

Nachmittags begann Tic, sich das Futter im Flug von der Pinzette zu holen 

Tac traut sich das zwar noch nicht, dafür hat er raus, dass ich die Fliegen von dem Futterdeckel mit der
Pinzette nehme.

...und warum sollte man warten, bis man dran ist?

Tac bedient sich seit heute auch selbst am Futterdeckel - und dann sind die Fliegen schneller weg,
als ich schauen kann 

Lange wird es nicht mehr dauern, dann werden die zwei draußen üben können 

So, das war s für heute - ein richtig kurzer Eintrag heute 

....dafür aber tolle Fotos  (die Krähe auf dem Garagendach ist die, die immer auf Krah wartet 
und auf Krah aufpasst).


----------



## Tanny (20. Juni 2016)

Heute war ein sehr durchwachsener Tag. 

Es fing sonnig und schön an, war baer schon Morgens so windig, dass 
es gefühlt ganz schön kalt war. 

Im Laufe des Tages zog es mehr zu, der Wind wurde immer heftiger und zum Schluss 
fing es dann allerdings bei einschlafendem Wind und deutlich steigenden Temperaturen an, 
Bindfäden zu regnen. 


Bei Tyri war fast alles wie immer:
Sie erschien Morgens, holte sich ihr "Schoki" und kam dann im Laufe des Tages immer mal
für Nachschub. 

Allerdings hat sie heute angefangen, uns zu erzählen, aus welcher Dose sie ihr Leckerli 
wünscht 

Es ist so, dass sie von den Drohnenmaden höchstens zwei oder drei am Tag bekommt 
(sonst wird sie irgendwann zur Drangtonne....) . 

Wenn sie sonst kommt, hat sie zur Auswahl einen lebenden Riesenmehlwurm oder eine 
abgekochte Fliegenmade oder eines der frisch gefangenen Insekten. 

Die Fliegenmade schaut sie schon mal "mit dem Hintern nicht an" 

Die Insekten sind auch uninteressant. 

Die Mehlwürmer werden gerne genommen - zwei oder drei Mal.........

....dann nimmt sie den Mehlwurm, schmeisst ihn auf den Fussboden, 
, piept mich entrüstet an und hüpft zur Dose mit den Drohnenmaden.....

....und wenn ich da nicht drauf reagiere, dann fliegt sie schimpfend zu den Knödeln und 
hackt wütend  auf die ein......

Anschließend fliegt sie weg und ich kann die Uhr danach stellen, dass sie innerhalb von 5 Minuten 
wieder kommt und mich wieder anbettelt. 

Wenn ich nicht reagiere (immerhin hat sie das letzte Leckerli weggeworfen) ist sie ja bisher auf 
den Kopf geflogen und hat an den Haaren gezogen.

Da ich auch darauf oft nicht reagiere, hat sie sich wohl gesagt: "wer nicht fühlt, dem geht man ans Gehör"....

Sie hüpft mir dann auf die Schulter und pickt mir  ins Ohrläppchen, als wäre sie ein Specht 

das nervt dermassen, dass ich gar nicht anders kann, als doch noch 
Mal einen Mehlwurm rausrücken - und den nimmt sie dann auch 

....aber ansonsten ist alles wie immer 



Claudi hat ihre neue Kletterwelt im Vogelzimmer begeistert angenommen 

SIe klettert so flink hoch und runter - kreuz und quer, dass man manchmal nur eine Sekunde wegschauen muss 
und schon bettelt sie von ganz woanders 

Ich habe darum den Sitzeckenkäfig auch umgestaltet, bevor Claudi raus kam. 

Jetzt hat sie dort auch eine Vielzahl an Kletterstangen, so dass sie wirklich überall hin hüpfend 
und kletternd kommen kann. 

Außerdem habe ich ihr am Boden die Hälfte mit Kies vom Trailplatz ausgelegt. 

Das nahm sie begeistert an und veranstaltete gleich ausgiebige Sandbäder. 

Die Kletterwelten sind denke ich ein hervorragendes Fusstraining für sie. 

Was mir nämlich erst heute, wo sie sich viel mehr und auch auf schrägen Stangen bewegte, 
aufgefallen ist, dass nicht nur ihre Federn einen Schaden haben, sondern auch die Füsse nicht richtig 
greifen. 

Anders als bei Marco sind ihre Füsse in keinster Weise verkrüppelt. 

Aber anders als andere Spatzen kann sie sich nicht richtig halten:

Auf den schrägen Stangen rutscht sie viel ab, Am Käfiggitter kann sie sich gar nicht festhalten.

Ich denke, dass ihre Füsse viel zu "kraftlos" sind und dass dieses Training das hoffentlich verbessert. 

Auf jeden Fall war sie heute so viel unterwegs, wie noch nie zuvor 


Krah war heute Morgen wie gehabt sofort zur Stelle, als ich raus kam. 

Ich hatte sie vorher schon vom Küchenfenster auf dem Stalldach gesehen, 
wie sie aufmerksam die Dielentür im Auge hielt 

Nach dem Frühstück begann der übliche ABlauf: spielen, Schätze ordnen, im Pool planschen, 
putzen und dann: schlafen!

Dumm nur, dass wir wirklich heftigen Wind hatten!

2 x wurde Krah durch eine Windboe von ihrem Hochlehner gefegt 

...und auch vom Grill machte sie einen Abgang ....

Wie Falschgeld hüpfte sie rum und suchte verzweifelt einen Schlafplatz, wo man nicht 
"abgeschossen" wird......

...ich konnte es gar nicht mehr mit ansehen. 

Also rückte iich ihren Hochlehner etwas zur Seite in den Windschatten. 

Keine 5 Minuten später sass sie da und fiel in tiefen Schlaf. 

Plötzlich fing sie an laut zu reden  es waren Krächzer - klarer und 
lauter, als ich es je zuvor von ihr gehört habe - und ganz komisches Gebrummel, das 
klang wie "Hunger" 

Ina und ich schauten natürlich zu ihr und sie sass da in dem Moment mit lang hochgerecktem Kopf, 
offenem Schnabel und.....geschlossenen Augen....dann sackte sie wieder zusammen und 
verstummte!

Krah war im absoluten Tiefschlaf und hat lautstark geträumt!!!

Wir konnten das gar nicht glauben und waren überrascht, wieviel Stimme sie im 
Schlaf hatte. 

Ich glaube, sie wusste gar nicht, dass sie längst wieder krächzen kann 

Nachmittags machte sie dann ganz viele Krächzübungen (im wachen Zustand) 
und wurde extrem gesprächig. 

Es war, als hätte der Traum eine Blockade aufgelöst 

Mittags gab es dann noch eine neue, ungeplante  Lerneinheit für Krah: 

Ich habe meinem Kater im Stall eine junge Taube (verwilderte Haustaube), die gerade 
eben aus dem Nest ausgeflogen sein muss, abgenommen. 

Die Taube war bereits so stark an mehreren Stellen verletzt und wirkte, als würde sie jeden 
Moment sterben. 

Ich habe sie durch "Kopf ab" erlöst und gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt, mit Krah eine 
Übungsstunde zu machen. 

Als ich ihr Kopf und Körper auf ihren Futtertisch legte, stocherte sie etwas an 
den Flügeln rum, zog an einem Bein und wollte sich dann gelangweilt abwenden. 

Ich nahm also eine Pinzette und zeigte ihr, wie man die Federn zieht und die Taube auf macht. 

Krah schaute sich das ganz genau an, probierte dann etwas und als ich sie dann mit ihrer 
Beute allein ließ, beschäftigte sie sich intensiv mit den Innereien. 

Mit dem Kopf hatte sie dann auch irgendetwas vor, ich konnte aber später nicht nachschauen,was 
sie da denn nun gefressen hat, denn den Rest vom Kopf hat sie irgendwo versteckt und ich habe keine 
Ahnung wo ....aber ich habe eine leise Ahnung, dass es einer der Blumentöpfe ist.....

Nachmittags machte Krah ein paar kleinere Flugübungen im Wind. 

Nach einigen Fehlversuchen hatte sie raus, dass man gegen den Wind am besten startet 

Als der Wind sich gegen Abend legte, machte sie ein paar längere Ausflüge und nachdem sie ihr 
Abendbrot abgeholt hatte, flog sie aufs Round Pen, wo sie blieb, bis ich rein ging. 

Dann flog sie wie gestern weg in die hohen Bäume - gefolgt von ihrem "Schatten" - der anderen 
Krähe, die sich immer in ihrer Nähe aufhält und sie aufmerksam im Auge behält . 

Tic und Tac haben wieder einen riesigen Entwicklungsschub gemacht 

Besonders Tic fliegt jetzt schon sehr, sehr geschickt und beide haben einen 
unstillbaren Appetit. 

Vor allem bedienen sie sich mittlerweile auch an den Vorräten selbst 

Da hatte ich noch für zwei Fütterungen Insektenmix stehen lassen, komme zur nächsten Fütterung 
und absolut ALLES ist leergefuttert!

....und dann ernte ich noch Gezeter, weil ich komme und nichts füttere, weil ich 
erstmal neue Insekten fangen muss...

Außerdem __ fliegen die zwei, wenn ich zur Tür reinkomme, mir schon immer 
entgegen und landen dann im Vorzimmer, von wo sie mir aber sofort zurück ins Vogelzimmer folgen. 

Tic ist deutlich zutraulicher, als Tac. 

Tac hält sich lieber etwas auf Abstand und bettelt von dort. 

Mit Tic könnte ich am nächsten schönen Tag theoretisch schon raus. 

Aber ich möchte gerne, das die zwei zusammen raus kommen. 
Darum muss Tic noch etwas warten, bis Tac auch soweit ist, seinen ersten Ausflug zu wagen 

Fotos gibt es heute nur eines von Claudis neu gestalteten Käfig  und einige von Krah. 

Ich hatte heute am laufenden Band zeitintensive Vogelnotruf-Beratungsgespräche und habe darüber 
heute Abend meine Kamera vergessen, als es zum letzten Mal ins Vogelzimmer ging. 

Morgen gibts aber wieder Fotos von allen, versprochen


----------



## Eriberto (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,
was die Erziehung von Tyri angeht, da hat wohl 'irgendwer'  geschludert. Was für eine verzogene Göre .
Wer weiß, was Du zukünftig - dank Krah - so alles findest und vor allem wo ?
Wieder mal mein morgendliches Highlight, Danke!
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2016)

ja, ja Florian, wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen...... 


Heute war es sehr warm, fast windstill und vormittags noch bedeckt, nachmittags überwiegend sonnig.
Wettertechnisch also ein schöner Tag 

Mit Tyri war alles wie immer - wäre sie ein Mensch, hätte sie das Zeug zum "Anführer".
Sie weiss genau, was sie will und setzt das konsequent mit großem Einfallsreichtum
und wenn es sein muss auch herrisch durch - und ist dabei so
unendlich charmant, dass man ihr einfach ncihts ausschlagen kann 

     


Auch bei Claudi alles wie immer.

Sie hat ihre Kletterburg im Vogelzimmer wieder viel genutzt und heute war deutlich sichtbar, dass
sie sehr viel "trittsicherer" geworden ist, auch mit den schwägen Stangen besser klar kommt und
höher und weiter hüpfen kann (von Stange zu Stange) - das Training scheint ihr also gut zu tun 


   



Tic und Tac können jetzt beide im Flug von der Pinzette fressen 

Außerdem bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass sie bereits intensiv im Vogelzimmer jagen - wenn ich nicht da bin 

Wenn ich da bin, sitzen sie beide da, betteln was das Zeug hält, __ fliegen mir, weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug
geht, auf Schulter und Kopf und kreischen mir mit ohrenbetäubenden Bettelrufen um die Wette in die Ohren 

So schnell kann man keine Fliegen fangen, wie die zwei futtern......

Allerdings hatte ich heute quasi den "6 er im Lotto" 

Blacky hat mir den Gefallen getan, und nachmittags einen etwas matschigen, ziemlich stinkenden Appelhaufen
gerade da fallen zu lassen, wo ich auf der Wiese auf Insektenjagd war.

Innerhalb von Sekunden sass der Haufen randvoll mit Fliegen und ich musste nur mit dem Kecher einmal rüber fahren,
Moment warten, wieder rüber fahren usw.

Das ganze dauerte keine 5 Minuten und das war die Ausbeute:

    

Reichte genau für 2,5  Mahlzeiten für die zwei 

So wie die zwei mittlerweile drauf sind und da sie auch recht gut auf meinen Futterruf reagieren,
denke ich, dass es Zeit wird, sie mit raus zu nehmen.

Voraussichtlich Freitag, falls das Wetter mitspielt, denn dann habe ich das Wochenende Zeit,
mich ganz auf die Zwei zu konzentrieren, falls es nötig wird.

               


Krah begrüsste mich heute morgen, wie auch an den anderen Tagen: sie kam sofort eingeflogen, als ich die
Tür öffnete 

Der restliche Ablauf des Vormittags war wie gestern - nur, dass sie nicht mehr so lange "spielt", sondern
schneller schlafen geht.

Gegen Mittag kam sie an, erbettelte sich ein Futterstück, um anschließend selbst weiter zu futtern, dann
hüpfte sie aufs Dach, schaute sich um, hob ab und verschwand für ca eine Stunde in den Weiten der Umgebung 

Als sie wieder kam, musste sie erstmal ein Futterstück erbetteln, bevor sie anfing, ihre Verstecke zu kontrollieren.....

... ich weiss jetzt auch, wo der Taubenkopf abgeblieben ist 

Man muss eigentlich nur den Fliegenschwärmen folgen:
dann landet man erst bei den Blumentöpfen, wo sich in unterschiedlichen Tiefen oder oben drauf mit __ Moos
zugedeckt Rinderherz, Rinderleber, ein paar Steinchen und Stöckchen sowie einige Weintrauben finden.....

.....dann folgt man dem heftigen Brummen Richtung Dach und landet in der Dachrinne, wo sich der Taubenkopf,
eine halbe weiße Maus und irgendetwas stinkendes, undefinierbares in Pflaumengröße finden 

Dann habe ich sie heute noch mit Regenwürmern bekannt gemacht 

Erst war sie so erschrocken, als die __ Würmer sich am Boden bewegten, dass sie entsetzt einen Meter zur
Seite sprang.

Als sie sah, dass ich die Würmer mit der Pinzette aufnahm, traute sie sich auch vorsichtig ran.

Dann der nächste Schreck:
die Dinger sind total dreckig!!!! Bäh.......
Der Wurm wurde sofort weggeworfen.

Also griff ich den Wurm mit der Pinzette und beförderte ihn in ihren Wassernapf.

Krah schaute sehr interessiert zu, fischte den Wurm wieder raus, kaute drauf rum, warf ihn wieder
rein, hüpfte los und sammelte die übrigen Würmer ein, um sie auch ins Wasser zu werfen.

Dann fischte sie wieder einen raus und......hat ihn aufgegessen 


Am späten Nachmittag flog Krah viel von Aussichtsplatz zu Aussichtsplatz:
die __ Giebel von Haupthaus und Stall, das Carportdach, das RoundPen und der Vorhangständer auf dem Trailplatz
waren bevorzugte Plätze.

Dabei folgte sie mir immer von Platz zu Platz, wenn ich irgendwie über den Hof ging.

Gegen Abend kam sie nochmal für ein umfangreiches Abendessen runter zur Sitzecke und dann
wurde sie plötzlich ganz "unruhig".

Sie flog zum Vogelzimmer, lief vor der Tür rum, kam zurück und wieder zur Vogelzimmertür usw.

Dabei hatte sie einen hellwachen Blick und schaute sich ständig um, als wäre da irgendwo etwas.

Ich war überrascht, denn ich dachte, sie will drinnen schlafen, obwohl doch das Wetter so toll ist.

Da ich aber am späten Nachmittag 4 Kolkraben über den Hof fliegen sah und hörte, dachte ich, dass
die vielleicht noch irgendwo in der Nähe sind und Krah unsicher ist?

Ich machte Krah also die Vogelzimmertür auf, falls sie rein will.

Sie hüpfte rein und raus und rein und raus, dann krächzte sie mich laut an, hob ab und entschwand
elegant über die Koppeln.......und Tschüß  

Alles in allem habe ich das Gefühl, dass bei Krah heute zum ersten Mal eine Art Routine/Ordnung/Ruhe/Gelassenheit
im Tagesablauf war.

Morgens zu uns kommen, essen, schlafen, baden, kleine Flugübungen, Umgebung beobachten  etc.
und abends "auf Piste" - ich glaube, da trifft sie sich mit anderen Krähen - zumindest aber ist sie mit ihrem "Schatten"
zusammen, der tagsüber immer irgendwo in der Nähe ist 

Eines hat sich mir auf jeden Fall bestätigt:

Krähen lernen sehr schnell - und zwar auch, was sie dürfen und was nicht - und - zumindest Krah - hält sich
völlig dran.

Ich habe jetzt seit zwei Tagen beobachtet, was sie macht, wenn sie allein in der Sitzecke ist.

Tisch und Stühle sind genau, wie der offene Dieleneingang ja absolut tabu für Krah und das weiss sie
auch genau.

Und gerade der Tisch ist mit Sicherheit ein spannendes Spielfeld für kleine Krähen, denn da stehen
und liegen unendlich viele tolle Dinge rum.

Selbst, wenn sie da eine ganze Stunde für sich alleine rumspielt und niemand da ist - Krah geht nicht einmal an
den Tisch, sondern spaziert oder fliegt immer ordentlich drumherum, wenn sie vom Pool zum Futterplatz will 

Auf zwei Fotos habe ich es heute mal geschafft, wenn auch leider nicht so nah und scharf, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte,
Krah im Flug zu erwischen


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2016)

Ein schöner, zufriedenstellender Tagesablauf


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juni 2016)

Deine Geschicht ist sooo schön Kirstin, tolle kleine Krah! 
Bei so viel Trubel wird Dir nie langweilig, etwas schöneres gibt es nicht


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2016)

Heute war das Wetter schon fast "unerträglich": 

Bedeckt, richtig schwül/warm und drückend, kaum ein WIndhauch -
dieses Wetter war dazu angetan, sich absolut nicht zu bewegen....

....was natürlich nicht ging, weil Tic und Tac ständig Fluginsekten wollten....
....und die haben sich auch irgendwo verkrochen und nichts getan - also waren unauffindbar 

Insofern: fast den ganzen Tag nur mit dem Kecher unterwegs, um dann die jeweils magere Ausbeute gleich zu den kleinen Schreihälsen zu transportieren......

Die beiden sind topfit, Tac ist absolut bereit, um draussen zu überleben und sie muss dringend raus. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie, wenn sie unterwegs ist, auch nicht mehr grossartig zurück kommt.

Sie kann jagen, perfekt __ fliegen und sie ist die Scheuere von beiden.

Tic ist noch etwas babyhafter und sehr, sehr zutraulich.

Sie holt sich problemlos Futter im Flug von der Pinzette, ich schätze, sie jagt auch schon,
aber bei ihr würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie noch ein paar Tage kommt und sich Zubrot holt.

Auf den Fotos kann man den Unterschied heute dutlich sehen.

Da ich morgen vormittags weg bin, werde ich voraussichtlich erst Freitag mit dem ersten Freiflug anfangen. 

Falls aber morgen alles stimmt (Wetter, Schwalben am Himmel etc.) und ich früh genug zurück bin,werde ich es vielleicht auch morgen schon probieren.

Ich bin da noch unschlüssig....vermutlich wird es wieder auf eine spontane
"Bauchgefühlentscheidung" hinaus laufen......

Bei Tyri und Claudi diesmal nichts Neues - ihnen geht es gut und alles läuft wie immer 

Mit Krah verlief der Morgen auch wie immer - nur dass sie heute angesichts der Hitze
mehrere Vollbäder in ihrem Pool genommen hat - mit wahrer Begeisterung.

Anschliessend hat sie gemeint, sie müsse meinen Dachrinnenablauf vom Carportdach umdekorieren 

Mittags hat sie bewiesen, dass sie gut gelernt hat:
Maus fachgerecht zerlegen und essen, kein Problem mehr 

Auch die Regenwürmer wurden fast schon "routiniert" sortiert und entsorgt oder verspeist 

Am frühen Nachmittag war sie dann wieder für ca eine Stunde unterwegs.

Nachdem sie zurück war, flog sie viel zwischen ihren Aussichtspunkten hin und her.

Zwischendurch ging sie am Boden spazieren.

Blöderweise ist sie zu intelligent, um die Fliegenklatsche als "von den Hunden ausgehend" anzusehen.

Sie spaziert immer wieder fröhlich an den Hunden vorbei, wohl wissend, dass die Hunde ihr nichts tun
(weil sie nicht dürfen) 

Und ganz besonders Basti, meinen kleinen Kampfdackel nimmt sie überhaupt nicht für voll 

...sollte sie aber besser, denn der ist die größte Gefahr!

Ina und ich haben heute morgen schon überlegt, wie wir Krah eindeutig klar machen können, dass Hunde lebensgefährlich sind.

Wir haben keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden.....

Die Antwort hat Basti dann geliefert - Krah hat heute mit ihrem Leben gespielt und
Todesängste ausgestanden.........

Von vorne:

Vor zwei Jahren, nachdem Basti auf seinem Opfer-Konto den Schwanz meines Katers, einen ausgewachsenen Feldhasen und 4 Hühner zu verzeichnen hatte, habe ich ihm, da es für Dackel keine Maulkörbe gibt, die für das Tier nicht an Tierquälerei grenzen, zwei "Halfter" genäht:

eines, womit er das Maul noch so weit aufmachen kann, dass die Fangzähne im geöffneten Zustand
mit dem Unterkiefer abschließen, er also die Zähne nicht über das Opfer stülpen kann und eines, was enger ist, wo sein Maul soweit "zugehalten" wird, dass er noch hecheln, trinken und bellen kann, aber er nichts mit den Zähnen fassen kann.

Das erstgenannte Halfter bekam er seither immer um, wenn er draussen frei herumlief.

Das zweitgenannte bekam er um, wenn er frei lief und ich mit etwas anderem beschäftigt war (z.B. Zäune ziehen) und ihn nicht lückenlos beaufsichtigen konnte.

Nachdem er vor 3 Wochen Henne Nr 5 mit dem erstgenannten Halfter erwischt hatte - er hat sie nicht verletzen
können, aber er konnte sie mit den vorderen Schneidezähnen "küchenfertig" ausziehen  bevor ich die
zwei erreichte und den Dackel von der Henne ziehen konnte
(die Henne verstarb eine Stunde später vermutlich an Herzstillstand wegen des Stresses
- sie hatte absolut keine inneren oder äußeren Verletzungen),

bekam Basti seither, wenn er aus der Dielentür gelassen wird immer und ausschließlich das
engere Halfter um und wenn er wieder auf die Diele geht (und das Kindergitter in der Tür zu ist),
wird das Halfter abgenommen.

Heute lag er auf seinem Stuhl in der Sitzecke in der Sonne neben mir.

Krah hat schon ein paar Mal den Dackel ins Visier genommen und wollte ihm am Schwanz zupfen.

Basti weiss genau, dass er Krah nichts tun darf und ist immer geflüchtet - was ich ihm wirklich
hoch anrechne, denn es hat ihn mit Sicherheit große Überwindung gekostet, dem frechen Vogel
nicht zu zeigen, "wo der Hammer hängt".

Krah war bei ihren Flugübungen und startete vom Ende des Haupthausdaches und wollte
unter dem Carportdach durch fliegen und auf ihrem Futtertisch landen.

Dabei hatte sie sich verkalkuliert und landete auf dem Vogelkäfig von Claudi.

Sie sah meinen Blick - ich musste gar nichts sagen oder tun - und nahm die Beine in die Hand,
um auf den Futtertisch rüberzuhüpfen.

Warum sie sich bei diesen 5 cm vertan hat, weiss ich nicht - jedenfalls verpasste sie den Futterplatz
und ging hilflos und laut flatternd zu Boden....- das war zuviel für basti s Nerven -  der Dackel schoss los, wie ein geölter Blitz vom
Stuhl unter dem Tisch hindurch auf den am Boden flatternden Vogel zu 

Das hilflose Flattern hat bei Basti einen Knopf umgelegt und der Instinkt war mächtiger, als alles andere 

Ich sprang natürlich sofort auf und rannte um den Tisch - hören tat Basti mich nicht in dem Zustand -
während Krah verzweifelt versuchte, sich zwischen Fütterer und Wand zu flüchten, wo Basti natürlich mitschoss....

Ich quetschte mich da auch rein, zog den Dackel am Schwanz von Krah runterund am Nacken hoch und brachte ihn erstmal schnell
auf die Diele.

Das alles spielte sich im Bruchteil von Sekunden ab - man kann es gar nicht so schnell schildern........

Als ich mich wieder umwandte, hatte Krah sich unter den Grill geflüchtet.

Dort sass sie total erschüttert.

Als ich hin kam, sperrte sie bettelnd den Schnabel auf, ließ sich als "Trostpflaster" eine Bienendrohnenmade
einverleiben und legte dann Ihr Köpfchen gegen meinen "Fütterfinger" und kuschelte (das macht sie sonst nie)
und gab dabei leise krächzende, "weinerliche"  Laute von sich....

Mich erinnerte das an die Szene, wo man einem Kind 100 mal sagt: fass die heiße Herdplatte nicht an.

Und wenn es das dann doch tut, kommt es weinend zu einem, klagt sein Leid und will bedauert werden.

Das dauerte einige Minuten, dann schien Krah sich zu beruhigen.

Verletzungen und Beschädigungen am Gefieder konnte ich nicht sehen.

Ich hoffte nur inständig, das wirklich nichts geschehen ist, was ihre Flugfähigkeit einschränkt 

Ca eine viertel Stunde später hüpfte sie etwas wackelig rüber zur Bank und später zu ihrem Pool.

Langsam wurde sie wieder etwas lockerer - und als sie dann aufflog, um sich zum Schlafen auf den
Vorhangständer auf dem Trailplatz zu setzen, fiel mir ein Stein vom Herzen!

Krah hat keine Verletzungen davon getragen!!!!

Jetzt hoffe ich nur inständig, dass ihr das eine Lehre war und sie begriffen hat, dass Hunde Krähen fressen.

Basti war so im Jagdmodus, Krah muss eigentlich gespürt haben, dass der Dackel in voller
Tötungsabsicht über sie herfiel.

Hätte Basti sein Halfter nicht umgehabt, hätte er Krah beim allerersten Kontakt geknackt....

ich war noch Stunden später "geschockt".

Andererseits - da das glimpflich abgelaufen ist - es hätte wohl nichts besseres geschehen können,
um Krah ganz direkt und hautnah zu vermitteln, wie gefährlich Hunde sein können - hoffentlich hat sie
es begriffen!

Den Rest des Tages flog sie nach ihrem Nickerchen auf dem Vorhangständer wieder zwischen den Gebäuden
hin und her, kam dann gegen 19 Uhr zur Abendfütterung, begleitete mich zur Fütterung der großen Krähen -
da ist mir ein tolles Foto von Krah und ihrem Schatten auf dem Round Pen gelungen  und gegen 20 Uhr
flog sie dann wie jeden Abend weg über die Wiesen.

Ihr abendlicher Abflug wird zur Zeit jeden Abend etwas früher 

...und hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2016)

Oh wie aufregend. Und spannend. Was für ein Glück für Krah, dass Du Deinen Kampfdackel aufgehalftert hast. Aber das merkt sie sich bestimmt.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2016)

Kirstin, so früh am Morgen ist das ja eine richtige " Hallo wach " Geschichte, Gottseidank mit gutem Ausgang


----------



## Ida17 (23. Juni 2016)

Heideröschen, das war wirklich ein "Wachmacher"! Erschreck uns doch nicht so! 
Hauptsache der kleinen Krah geht es gut, es liegt aber leider in der Natur der Dinge, dass Hunde sehr gefährlich für andere Tiere sein können. Die Liste die mein Jagdhund (griechische Bracke) füllt, mag ich nicht aufzählen, da gehen sogar Eichhörnchen auf sein Konto


----------



## Tanny (23. Juni 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Liste die mein Jagdhund (griechische Bracke) füllt, mag ich nicht aufzählen, da gehen sogar Eichhörnchen auf sein Konto



 ich sag nur: Halfter ...super Sache und der Hund behält seine Freiheit 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2016)

Heute war das Wetter einfach nur "heftig":

Praktisch kein Windhauch, über 30 Grad, dabei so schwül, dass schon das 
Anheben einer Kaffeetasse zu Schweissausbrüchen führte 

Krah kam heute Morgen wie immer sofort zum Frühstück, als ich die Tür öffnete. 

Danach folgte ein ausgiebiges Bad und dann bestand der Rest ihres Tages  immer im Wechsel aus: 

Schlafen (an unterschiedlichen Orten), 

Futterverstecke, also vor allem Dachrinnen kontrollieren 
(sie bekommt kein frei verfügbares Fleisch mehr, sondern nur noch "auf Anfrage" und nur so viel, 
wie sie wirklich isst, sonst ist das Haus über kurz oder lang eingehüllt in süsslichen Verwesungsgeruch....)

ca einstündige Ausflüge an die Tümpel, wo sie zusammen mit ihrem Schatten Stöckchen sammelte, um 
diese dann ausgiebig zu waschen

Rundflüge über die Wiesen. 

Die meiste Zeit verbrachte sie aber mit Schlafen - was vermutlich auch das einzige war, was bei dieser Hitze 
sinnvoll war 

Abends braute sich dann ein Unwetter zusammen
(das Gewitter legte aber erst los, nachdem die Wolken über den Hof Richtung Hamburg weggezogen waren
und so bekamen wir nur Regen und Wind  ab). 

Krah verschwand, als das Wetter losging auf den __ Giebel, wo sich ihr Schatten mit Partner bereits befanden und dann 
zogen alle drei weg. 

Also nach der Aufregung gestern war es mit Krah heute ein völlig entspannter Tag 

Bei Tyri und Claudi war auch alles, wie immer. 

bei Tyri frage ich mich allerdings langsam, ob es irgendeine Meisenart gibt, die exakt wie Kohlmeisen 
redet, sich genau so verhält, aber eben kein gelbes Bauchgefieder hat, sondern grau/schwarz bleibt 

Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass die jungen Kohlmeisen, die erst ausgeflogen sind, als ich Tyri schon eine 

Weile draussen war, deutlich gelbes Gefieder an Bauch und Brust entwickeln. 

Tyri dagegen ist immer noch grau?

Die Aufreger für meine Nerven lieferten heute Tic und Tac 

Ich habe mich heute Vormittag beeilt mit den Einkäufen und war um 12 Uhr zurück. 

Ich war unschlüssig, ob ich die zwei heute schon/noch rauslassen sollte - für Abends war 
ja das Unwetter angesagt 

Nachdem ich die Wettervorhersage gecheckt habe und feststellte, dass für die nächsten Tage 
stärkere Winde und sehr wechselhaftes Wetter angesagt sind und angesichts der Tatsache, dass 
Tac dringend raus musste, da sie auf jeden Fall soweit ist, entschied ich, 
die beiden selbst entscheiden zu lassen: 

Ich fütterte sie beide nochmal ordentlich ab und ließ dann beide Türen offen. 
Gelockt habe ich sie bewusst nicht, weil ich wollte, dass sie den Weg raus bewusst und 
unabgelenkt machen. 

Ich stand auf dem Hof und beobachtete die Tür. 

Nach ca 20 Minuten erschien erst Tic, dann Tac auf dem Zweig in der Tür. 

Beide sassen da und schauten fasziniert in die weite Welt! 

Der Himmel war voller Schwalben, da angesichts der Luft unendlich viele 
Insekten unterwegs waren 

Schließlich entschied Tac sich, loszufliegen!

Von da ab habe ich die ganze Zeit gelockt, damit er weiss, wo ich bin. 

kaum war Tac in den Himmel aufgestiegen, wurde sie von allen Seiten von Alt-
schwalben angegriffen - auf meine Rufe ragierte sie nicht, sondern flog Richtung Garten 
über das Haus - gefolgt von einigen schimpfenden Schwalben......

Dann hob Tic ab - sie drehte allerdings viel niedriger eine Runde über den Hof und als die ersten 
Altschwalben auf sie losgehen wollten, stürzte sie sich direkt auf meine Hand und stellte fest, dass 
alle "Feinde" abdrehen 

2 x hob sie noch ab, drehte eine Runde und landete wieder bei mir. 

Dann brachte ich sie wieder auf den Zweig in der Vogelzimmertür. 

Kurz darauf wiederholte sich das vorige Szenario und dann flog sie eigenständig 
wieder ins Vogelzimer 

Beim nächsten Ausflug ging ich lockend Richtung Sitzecke und sie folgte mir.

In der Sitzecke hatte ich bereits mit Hilfe von Vogelkäfigausstattungen Sitzgelegenheiten 
für die Schwalben angebaut, die nicht von Krah okkupiert werden können 
(die Leiter aus den Vorjahren würde Krah sofort für sich entdecken....)

Tic nahm die Sitzgelegenheiten sofort an und ließ sich da füttern 

Dann flog sie einige Male erst hinter mir her, später allein, zum Vogelzimer und 
zurück zur Sitzecke - sie wusste also nun, wo sie uns findet 

Irgendwann machte sie dann einen etwas größeren Rundflug und als sie wieder 
erschien, war sie mit Tac zusammen 

Als Tic allerdings zu mir kam, flog Tac über dem Carportdach weiter und entschwand 
hinter dem Haus - ich hatte ja schon damit gerechnet, dass Tac sich, wenn die Wetter- und 
Jagdbedingungen stimmen, sie sich also versorgen kann, sofort abnabelt. 

Tic verschwand irgendwann im Vogelzimmer und machte dort erstmal Pause. 

Ich nutzte die Zeit, neue __ Fliegen zu kechern. 

Als ich zurück ins Vogelzimmer kam, war Tic nicht mehr da.....

...sie war also wieder unterwegs. 

Ich verbrachte den rest des Nachmittags damit, die zwei zu rufen - aber keine 
Schwalbe erschien und reagierte 

bei Tac wunderte mich das nicht, aber bei Tic habe ich das nicht erwartet 
...aber vielleicht war sie mit Tac unterwegs? 

Bis zum Abend, als die ersten dunklen Wolken heranzogen, zeigte sich keine Schwalbe mehr 

Claudi hatte ich schon gegen 17.3ß Uhr ins Vogelzimmer gebracht, weil ich später nicht wegen 
eines heranziehenden Unwetters mit ihr rumhetzen wollte. 

Gegen 20 Uhr rechnete ich mit keiner Schwalbe mehr und entschied, meine Ruf- und Lockaktion zu beenden - 
zumal es begann, heftig zu regnen. 

Da ich den Kater am Nachmittag in der alten Milchkammer (wo er auch schläft) eingesperrt hatte, 
weil ein Feldsperlingnest neben dem Stall ausgeflogen war und die Kleinen noch unbeholfenim Gestrüpp 
 neben dem Stall rumhüpften und bettelten, was das Zeug hielt, ging ich nochmal den ganzen Hof ab, bevor ich 
den Kater wieder raus lasse. 

Natürlich rief ich dabei auch immer die Schwalben.

Als ich ins Heulager kam, bekam ich von irgendwo Antwort!!!! 

Fast eine viertel Stunde rief ich und bekam jedes Mal kläglich Antwort. 
Ich konnte nicht ausmachen, woher die Antwort kam - aber es war eindeutig Tic s Stimme. 

Ich vermutete sie irgendwo oben versteckt hinter den Deckenbalken, denn das Brutpaar im 
Heulager duldet absolut keine gefiederten Lebewesen in "ihrem" Brutrevier. 

Sie greifen dort praktisch alles an, was sich reintraut. 

Trotz größter Anstrengungen bekam ich Tic nicht zu Gesicht.

Irgendwann hörte ich unten etwas "scheppern". 

Mein Blick fiel in die Mistkarre, wo ein paar Weidezaunpfähle drin lagen: 

Darunter hockte Tic!!!!

ich "fischte" sie da raus und sie nahm dankbar in meiner Hand Platz und ließ sich ins 
Vogelzimmer tragen, wo sie ausgiebig um Futter bettelte - sie war offensichtlich schon länger da 
und hatte richtig Kohldampf. 

Ihr Flügel hängt leicht und sie konnte offensichtlich nicht fliegen 

Ich befürchte, als sie da rein geriet, haben die anderen sie heftigs angegriffen und in ihrer Panik ist sie 
irgendwo gegen geflogen (Fenster gibt es da nicht). 

Es scheint mir aber nichts nachhaltig verletzt zu sein - ich würde eher auf Prellung tippen. 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, noch mal rungegangen zu sein und sie entdeckt zu haben. 

Der Kater hätte sie sonst mit Sicherheit aus der Schiebkarre gefischt.......

Jetzt sitzt Tic wieder bei Claudi im Vogelzimmer und ist glaube ich sehr glücklich, wieder 
in gewohnter Umgebung zu sein 

Tac hat sich nicht wieder gemeldet. 

Zum letzten Mal war ich um 23 Uhr draußen und habe nochmal gerufen. 

Ich glaube aber, Tac hat sich irgendwelchen anderen Jungschwalben angeschlossen und wird 
mit denen übernachten. 

Sie war ja von Anfang an weiter als Tic und sie war auch von Anfang an scheuer - und je 
unabhängiger sie wurde, desto mehr suchte sie Abstand zu halten - beste Voraussetzungen, es 
zu schaffen 

Tic wird jetzt erstmal die nächsten Tage noch wieder drinnen bleiben - ich denke, der Flügel wird 
ein paar Tage brauchen, bis er sich erholt hat. 

Tja, also wieder ein Tag mit Aufregung......

Fotos habe ich heute nur wenige von Krah beim Schlafen und von Tic in der Sitzecke ....
...für mehr war heute keine Zeit:


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2016)

Manche Kinder brauchen einfach länger, bis sie flügge sind


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2016)

Als ich heute Morgen raus kam, war es draußen schon so drückend feucht-heiss,
wie gestern Abend vor dem ersten Gewitter - und wieder kein Windhauch!

nach der letzten Nacht war das noch genau das, was ich brauchte 

Ich habe heute Nacht zwei Stunden sitzend auf dem Fussboden im Bad verbracht 

Gegen 2 Uhr brach ein Unwetter aus, das einem Weltuntergangszenario glich:

Blitze von allen Seiten des Hauses direkt über uns nahezu zeitgleich mit ohrenbetäubendem
Donnern - alles vibrierte.

Pelle, mein großer Hund hat unendlich große Gewitterangst.

Dieses Unwetter überstieg endgültig die Belastbarkeit seiner Nerven.

Es gab nicht einen Raum im Haus, wo nicht hinter den verschlossenen Gardinen die Blitze runter
gingen - ausgenommen, das Bad, das fensterlos ist.

Da ich Angst hatte, dass Pelle mir einen Herzinfarkt kriegt, bin ich also mitsamt Bettdecke, Kopfkissen
und Hund ins Bad umgezogen 

....der Dackel hat sich "kaputtgelacht" und ist gemütlich ins Bett gegangen ....was habe ich ihn beneidet!!!!

Entsprechend müde war ich heute Morgen auch ohne diese Luft......

Claudi und Tic ging es gut.

Tic s Flügel hängt noch ein wenig, aber nicht mehr so stark, wie gestern.

Ich habe ihr auf der Bienenbeute jetzt auch einen "Kletterbereich" gebaut -  mit zu Fuss
erreichbarer Badewanne und mit UV Lampe, wo sie sich wahlweise druntersetzen konnte.

Sie macht alles in allem einen fröhlichen Eindruck und ich vermute, dass sie eine Prellung hat
und nur etwas Zeit braucht, damit sich das erholen kann.

Claudi geht es ebenfalls gut - sie klettert in ihrer "Kletterburg" wie ein Weltmeister hoch und runter 

Für heute war ganztags wechselndes Wetter mit unwetterartigen Stürmen und Gewittern
angesagt.

Darum entschied ich, Claudi drinnen zu lassen.
Sie hat auch eine UV Lampe hingehängt bekommen und sich viel und gerne darunter aufgehalten.

Tac habe ich nicht wieder gesehen. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass er es geschafft hat. Aber das werde ich wohl nie wissen.

Auf jeden Fall hhätte er deutlich größere Chancen gehabt, wenn wir eine vernünftige Bindung
gehabt hätten - aber um die aufzubauen, war er schon zu weit.

Insofern ist für Tic ihr Unfall sicher auch irgendwo von Vorteil.

Wenn sie wieder fit ist, wird die Bindung da sein und somit wird sie eine Chance haben, sich
deutlich langsamer und mit der Sicherheit einer immer offenen Küche und eines immer
verfügbaren Dachs über dem Kopf in der Hinterhand in die Freiheit rauszutasten.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sie irgendwann Tac mal mitbringt, wenn sie draußen
unterwegs ist und wieder rein schaut 

Bei Tyri war alles wie immer.

Krah erschien heute Morgen auch wie immer, holte ihr Futter ab und begab sich dann relativ schnell aufs Dach.

Dann verbrachte sie die meiste Zeit damit, zu __ fliegen ...von Dach zu Dach zu Aussichtspunkt zu
Aussichtspunkt.

Egal, wo sie gerade war, wenn ich über den Hof ging, flog sie über meinen Kopf hinweg und landete da auf dem
Dach, wo ich rein gehen wollte.

Gegen Mittag, als der Hufheilpraktiker wieder weg war, das Vogelzimmer umgebaut
und der Hühnerstall sauber gemacht und Claudi und Tic abgefüttert waren,  habe ich
begonnen, in Krah s Pool den täglichen TWW zu machen.

Da kam Krah sofort angeflogen und war erstmal total fasziniert von dem Wasser, was aus dem
Hahn in der Regentonne lief.

Als ich dann ihren Pool damit aufgefüllt hatte, dauerte es keine Minute, da hüpfte sie hinein und
plantschte, was das Zeug hielt 

Anschließend stand ca eine Stunde ausgiebige und sorgfältige Gefiederpflege an.

Nachmittags war sie praktisch gar nicht an der Sitzecke, sondern sass immer nur irgendwo auf
Abstand hoch auf ihren Aussichtspunkten.

Das hat mich ganz besonders gefreut, denn am Nachmittag waren ständig Leute da:
Eltern mit ihren Kindern, die Fliegen klatschen und Grashüpfer fangen wollten, um Tic und Claudi
zu füttern 

Krah hat, wie auch morgens, als der Hufheilpraktiker da war, die fremden Menschen großräumig gemieden.

Sie benahm sich wie die wilden Krähen und man hätte nicht geglaubt, dass Krah Menschenkontakt kennt,
wenn man sie so sah.

Kaum waren die Leute wieder vom Hof, flog sie in der Sitzecke ein und war ganz die Alte 

Wenn sie sich so weiter entwickelt, dann habe ich absolut keine Sorge um ihre Zukunft 

Gegen 18 Uhr zog wieder Unwetter auf und ich beeilte mich, draußen alles abzuräumen.

Krah holte sich noch einen Abendbrotsnack ab und dann war sie - genau wie die anderen Krähen -
verschunden.

Zum Fotografieren bin ich außer heute Mittag, als ich nach dem TWW bei Krahs Pool eine
 und  Pause einlegte, leider nicht gekommen.

Heute Abend wollte ich eigentlich noch die Umbauten im Vogelzimmer und Claudi und
Tic fotografieren, aber als ich rüber ging, schüttete es bereits so sehr, dass ich die
Kamera im Haus ließ.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2016)

Es ist so schön zu sehen, wie sich Krah - und natürlich auch die anderen - entwickelt haben. 
Deine Müdigkeit kann ich gut nachvollziehen - bin ja selbst heute Nacht zum Pfötchenhalten geweckt worden. Blitz und Donner höre ich nicht, aber auf Katzengeschrei bin ich geeicht (und ich meine jetzt nicht das übliche Machdietüraufundgibmirwaszufressen-Gemaunze).


----------



## Tanny (25. Juni 2016)

Heute hatten wir zur Abwechselung die Gewitter mal tagsüber und wenn es nicht blitzte 
und donnerte, dann das: 

In den kurzen Regenpausen habe ich mich beeilt, um ein paar Insekten für Tic zu fangen. 

Tic und Claudi begrüssten mich heute Morgen beide mit Heisshunger - entsprechend lautstark 
waren ihre Rufe 

Tic versuchte, als ich rein kam, mir entgegen zu hüpfen - ich konnte sie gerade noch auffangen - sonst wäre 
sie von ihrem Hochsitz abgestürzt 

Ich habe daraufhin ihren Kletterturm auf den Fussboden verlegt und auch Ein- und Ausstiege gebaut. 

Jetzt kann sie genau wie Claudi jederzeit im ganzen Raum spazieren gehen, aber auch immer wieder 
zurück zu "ihrem zu Hause". 

Während Claudi ihren Bereich in der Dusche nie verlässt - sie scheint sich dort pudelwohl zu fühlen 
und flitzt mittlerweile hoch und runter wie ein Wiesel - ist Tic öfter Mal spazieren gegangen, hat aber wie 
ich feststellen konnte auch immer selbst wieder zurück gefunden 

Ihr Flügel hängt noch, allerdings nicht so stark wie gestern und bewegen kann sie ihn auch - beim 
Laufen setzt sie ihn für die Balance ein.

Ein wenig erinnert mich das an Krah. 

Insofern habe ich gute Hoffnung, dass es sich auch bei Tic vollständig erholt. 

Auf jeden Fall macht Tic einen absolut entspannten, zufriedenen Eindruck. 

Ich habe ihr neben der UV Lampe auch noch das Rotlicht angemacht, da Rotlicht 
heilende Eigenschaften gerade für die Muskulatur hat. 

Tic hat immer wieder mal für längere Zeit unter dem Rotlicht gesessen - es scheint ihr also gut zu tun. 

Ab und an geht sie auch unter die UV Lampe und und nur gelegentlich hält sie sich außerhalb der Lampen auf. 

Claudi macht ihre Pausen dicht neben der Lampe. 

Ansonsten flitzt, springt und flattert sie durch ihren Kletterwald und ist sehr guter Dinge. 

Ich habe fast den Eindruck, dass sie sich dort viel wohler fühlt, als wenn sie tagsüber mit raus kommt 
in den Sitzeckenkäfig. 

Ich denke, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird, werde ich ihr anbieten mit raus zu kommen, aber 
wenn sie nicht will, dann werde ich sie drinnen lassen......

Bei Tyri war alles (fast) wie immer. 

Heute Morgen erschien sie nicht sofort fröhlich bettelnd 

Als ich beim ersten Kaffee sass, nachdem ich Claudi und Tic, Krah, die Hühner und die Hunde 
versorgt hatte, war sie immer noch nicht da gewesen.

Ich machte mir große Sorgen und hatte schon die schlimmsten Befürchtungen, denn dass sie morgens 
nicht auftauchen würde, konnte ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen 

Als ich schon gar nicht mehr mit ihrem Auftauchen rechnete und los wollte, Insekten kechern, 
hörte ich den vertrauten Ruf und eine patschnasse Tyri erschien mit einem Bärenhunger 

Vor lauter Freude, sie wieder zu sehen, habe ich ihr gleich zwei "Schokis" gespendet.......
....und jetzt wird sie mich vermutlich immer auf die Folter spannen, wenn das bedeutet, dass die 
Leckerli sich verdoppeln 

Krah erschien sofort wie immer. 

Auch sie war patschnass und hatte gigantischen Hunger - sie konnte gar nicht so schnell schlucken, wie 
sie bettelte 

Anschließend machte sie nur kurze Gefiederpflege und verschwand dann wieder auf eines der Dächer. 

Heute verbrachte sie nur kurze Zeiten in der Sitzecke, wenn sie kam und ihren Hunger stillen wollte. 

Ansonsten war sie irgendwo auf ihren Hochsitzen in der Umgebung. 

Häufig wusste ich gar nicht, wo sie war. 

Aber sie schien uns immer von irgendwo zu beobachten, denn wenn ich irgendwo hinging, dann 
hörte ich irgendwann ein rauschendes Flügelschlagen hinter mir und dann flog Krah knapp über meinen Kopf hinweg 
zum nächsten erhöhten Landeplatz vor mir und beobachtete, was ich so machte. 

Heute habe ich ihr eine ganze Rinderleber hingelegt und ihr mit der Pinzette gezeigt, dass und wie man die 
Leber in mundgerechte Stückchen zerlegen kann. 

Nachdem sie Anfangs aufdringlich bettelte, ich möge ihr doch weiter mundgerecht zerteilte Stücke in 
den Schnabel schieben, schaute sie irgendwann dann doch zu und versuchte zaghaft auch ihr Glück - erfolgreich 

Gegen Abend bekam sie dann noch eine Maus. 

Mäuse sind für sie kein Problem mehr......nur, dass sie was nach behielt und es wohl schlau fand, diese Reste
zu verstecken für später.......

....tja, und als absolut geniales Versteck befand sie meine unter dem Tisch stehenden Gummistiefeletten 

....was ich aber erst merkte, als ich sie anziehen wollte und in zermatschter Maus stand 

Krah legte nur das Köpfchen schief und hatte Null Verständnis dafür, dass ich die Maus da rausfischte und 
wieder auf ihren Futterplatz beförderte 

Gegen 18 Uhr holte sie sich noch mal Abendbrot ab, dann verschwand sie für heute. 

Heute gibt es Fotos von Tic, Claudi und Tyri sowie dem Vogelzimmer - von Krah hatte ich nur zwei Bilder und die sind total 
verwackelt


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> .was ich aber erst merkte, als ich sie anziehen wollte und in zermatschter Maus stand


Kirstin, das hatte ich mit meinem Kater, angefressene Maus in meinen Gartenclogs. 
Seitdem ist meine erste Tat, Clogs und Gummistiefel immer erst umzustülpen, und zu gucken, ob was rausfällt .


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Seitdem ist meine erste Tat, Clogs und Gummistiefel immer erst umzustülpen, und zu gucken, ob was rausfällt .


Jo, sitzt ja auch gerne mal ne kleine Kröte drin  (sie hat überlebt!)


----------



## lotta (26. Juni 2016)

Das mit den gefüllten Stiefeln und Gartenschuhen, kenne ich ebenso

Danke für Deine neue Geschichte Kirstin, 
ich musste herzhaft lachen.
Bine


----------



## Tanny (26. Juni 2016)

Heute war endlich mal wieder ein unwetterfreier Tag 

Eine seichte Brise, wechselhaft bewölkter Himmel, warm, aber nicht stickig und
nur einmal ein kurzer Regenschauer 

Krah kam heute morgen wieder sofort und hatte gigantischen Hunger.

Natürlich bekam sie sofort die "volle Ladung" 

Kaum hatte sie den letzten Happen verschlungen, hob sie bereits wieder ab und flog rüber
zum Stalldach 

Das war das erste Mal, dass sie nicht morgens bei uns blieb.

Vom Stalldach flog sie Kreise über die Koppeln, auf die anderen Dächer, in die Bäume und dann
landete sie auf dem Hof und zwei Sekunden später landete mein großes Krähenweibchen neben ihr 

Die Zwei gingen sehr vertraut miteinander um - und Krah bettelte sie sofort an.

Allerdings ging es m.E: da nicht um Futter, sondern darum, der großen Krähe deutlich zu machen,
dass Krah noch ein kleines Kind und somit ungefährlich ist.

Die Zwei stocherten zusammen in den Fugen rum und flogen dann auf den Vorhangständer auf dem Trailplatz.

Erst als das Männchen auftauchte, sah Krah zu, dass sie Abstand gewinnt - aber nicht sonderlich großen 

Jetzt war es für mich eindeutig ersichtlich:
Krah s Schatten ist das Weibchen von meinem Rabenkrähenpärchen.

Den gesamten Vormittag bis ca 13 Uhr waren Krah und die anderen zwei dann weg.

Dann erschien Krah wieder, verlangte heisshungrig Futter und verbrachte den Rest des Tages
bis ca. 18 Uhr bei uns - in der Sitzecke oder schlafend auf ihren Aussichtspunkten.

Außerdem hat sie heute etwas Neues kennengelernt - ich werde es
bitter bereuen, es ihr beigebracht zu haben 

Krah weiss jetzt, was Johannisbeeren sind - wo man sie findet, wie man sie erntet
und dass sie super lecker schmecken......

Außerdem hat sie heute gelernt, wie man ein Ei öffnet und austrinkt  

Ansonsten hat sie noch wieder ausgiebig gebadet und Vorräte versteckt - diesmal auf dem Carportdach.....

ALs sie auf dem Hochlehner schlief, sind mir ganz tolle Detailaufnahmen von den Augen gelungen 

Bei Tyri alles wie gestern:
Spät gekommen, (diesmal trotzdem nur eine "Schoki") und ansonsten immer wieder mal aufgetaucht 

Auch bei Claudi und Tic ist alles fast unverändert:

Beide haben sich in ihrer Beweglichkeit verbessert 

Claudi hüpft jetzt schon vom obersten Ast ohne umzufallen runter auf den Boden und kann in
Windeseile wieder auf ihren Kletterturm finden.

Außerdem kann sie lebende Heichen fangen und erlegen 

Tic hüpft mittlerweile schon von einem Ast zum nächsten und kann ihren Flügel schon wieder
zum Balancieren einsetzen.

Etwas klemmt der Flügel noch - aber man kann Fortschritte bei der Heilung sehen 

.....und dann kam heute noch Lucky 

Lucky ist eine kleine Mehlschwalbe, die höchstens noch zwei oder drei Tage im Nest vor sich gehabt hätte.

Leider ist sie aus dem Nest gestürzt und über 5 Meter tief gefallen.

Bei dem Sturz hat sie sich vermutlich auch geprellt, da der Flügel ähnlich hängt, wie
bei Tic und der Schwanz auch etwas schief steht.

Insofern wäre ein zurück setzen nicht möglich gewesen.

Es sieht ganz so aus, als ob Lucky auch"nur" Prellungen hat und ich bin guter
Hoffnung, dass sie sich zügig erholt.

Lucky hatte echtes Glück im Unglück:

Sie wurde von den Finderinnen hinter einem Blumenkübel entdeckt und darüber hinaus waren sie
auch noch bereit, für Lucky eine ziemlich lange Fahrt von Buxtehude zu mir auf sich zu nehmen 

Anfangs hat Lucky noch Angst gehabt und konnte auch mit der Fliege auf der Pinzette wenig anfangen.

Nach einigen Minuten hat sie aber dann doch aus Versehen die erste Fliege von der Pinzette genommen.

Da die Finderinnen mir erzählten, dass Lucky immer aus dem Nest, was sie ihr angeboten hatten, geflüchtet ist
und raussprang, habe ich gar keine Experimente gemacht und gleich eines der Mehlschwalbennester
von Mini und Maxi geholt.

Das habe ich auf einen Pflanzring (tief, falls sie raus springt) neben Tic platziert.

Das Eingriffloch oben ist, wenn ich nicht zum Füttern da bin, mit einer Pappe abgedeckt, so dass
Lucky nur vorne das kleine Einflugloch hat, was sie von ihrem richtigen Nest kennt.

Das scheint ihr zu gefallen 

Sie hat nicht einen Fluchtversuch unternommen 

Anfangs musste ich sie zum Füttern immer aus dem Nest in die Hand nehmen, damit sie die
Futtertiere nahm - das ging aber immer besser.

Bei der letzten Fütterung nahm ich die Kamera mit, weil ich sie noch fotografieren wollte.

....und ausgerechnet da war sie soweit, sich im Nest füttern zu lassen 

Ich musste sie also nicht mehr raus nehmen.

Entsprechend gibt es jetzt nur ein etwas dunkles "Nestfoto" - aber nur für ein Foto wollte
ich die Kleine da nicht raus nehmen 

So, wie sich Lucky heute Abend zeigte, glaube ich, dass sie sehr schnell Vertrauen fassen und
genau so kräftig betteln und futtern wird, wie meine anderen zwei "Monster" 

Hier die Fotos von heute:

(PS - stellt Euch schon mal drauf ein: Mittwoch Abend wird es keinen Tagebucheintrag geben -
da werde ich keine Zeit haben ..... Donnerstag gibt es dann die doppelte "Dröhnung" ....mit Erklärung


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2016)

Kirstin, 
, das geht in Ordnung ! Wir erlauben Dir gaaaanz großzügig, mal einen Tag auszusetzen .
Aber nur Einen


----------



## Muschelschubserin (27. Juni 2016)

Moin Kirstin, 

das "Problem" mit der ausfallenden Johannisbeerernte erlebe ich jedes Jahr, ich bin immer zu spät dran.....die Vögel mögen sie wohl noch etwas "knackiger" und holen sich die immer früher.
Und ein Netz kommt mir nicht mehr rüber, nachdem ich mal einen toten Vogel drin hängen hatte.

Aber ich esse eh lieber die gekauften - die gespritzten schmecken doch viel besser. 




Wie schön, dass Krah wohl neue "Pflegeeltern" gefunden hat. 
Es freut mich immer zu lesen, was du alles mit ihr (und den anderen) erlebst und auf was du bei der "Erziehung/Aufzucht" alles achtest.


----------



## Tanny (27. Juni 2016)

Heute hatten wir bis auf ein paar Schauer recht gutes Wetter. 
Vormittags gab es noch sehr starken Wind, aber Nachmittags war es dann fast windstill und sehr sonnig.

Erst gegen 18 Uhr begann es wieder zu regnen. 

Tyri war wie immer. 

Was mir heute auffiel: 

Bei absolut jedem Mehlwurm, den sie sich holt, packt  sie ihn sich in windeseile unter 
den Fuss, knipst  an beiden Enden je ein kleines Stückchen ab, als würde sie eine 
Wurstpelle anschneiden und zieht dann gekonnt mit einem Ruck den gesamten Darm 
raus, wirft ihn weg und verspeist anschließend genüsslich den Rest 

die könnte im Fischgeschäft zu Weihnachten glatt beim Karpfen schlachten anfangen und würde 
jeden Rekord im Ausnehmen brechen......

Krah war heute vormittag wieder die ganze Zeit in der Sitzecke - es war ihr wohl zu windig. 

....und weil ihr langweilig war, hatte sie lauter dummes Zeug vor. 

Heute habe ich den starken Verdacht gehabt, dass sie eine "Sie" ist: 

Egal, welches Säugetier ich nehme: Mensch, Pferd, Hund, Katze etc. - bei allen ist es in der 
Regel so, dass man den Männern einmal Regeln klar machen muss und dann sind sie Gesetz 
für immer. 

Beim weiblichen Part der jeweiligen Spezies ist eine Regel geklärt und gilt........... eine Weile......
........und dann wird angetestet, ob die Regel wirklich immer noch gilt 

........ und das ein Leben lang....

Krah hat heute mal wieder Tisch und Stühle ausgetestet  ....und ich dachte, das Thema ist durch. 

Mittags legte sich der Wind und sofort verschwand Krah hinter dem Stall Richtung Tümpel. 

Sie war dann nahezu den gesamten Nachmittag verschwunden und erschien erst gegen Abend wieder, 
um sich Abendbrot abzuholen. 

Schon seit einigen Tagen __ fliegen hier 2 - 3 x am Tag riesige Krähenschwärme über den Hof, die 
in ohrenbetäubender Lautstärke "quatschen".

Ich vermute, dass es Saat- und Rabenkrähen gemischt sind - manchmal sind es mindestens über 100 
Vögel. 

Sonst hat Krah das eher leicht geduckt aus der sicheren Sitzecke beobachtet. 

Heute war sie nicht in Sicht. 

Vielleicht ist sie ja mal mitgeflogen? 

Im Vogelzimmer war heute eine Menge los: 

Lucky sass heute Morgen noch in ihrem Nest und als ich das Dach auf machte, nahm sie sofort 
2 Futtertiere - dann verweigerte sie jedes weitere. 

Sie pickt sie von der Pinzette und lässt sich nicht füttern. 

Außerdem schnappt sie sich ein Futtertier am ehesten, wenn es noch zappelt. 

Mir kam das alles irgendwie komisch vor - außerdem hat sie nicht aus dem nest gekotet. 

Also habe ich sie raus genommen, um zu schauen, ob sie das Nest verschmutzt hat - hat sie 

Um das Nest sauber zu machen, habe ich sie auf einen am Boden liegenden Ast gesetzt und als ich sie 
so in Ruhe betrachten konnte und sah, wie sie sich auf dem Ast bewegte und zusammen mit ihrem 
Fressverhalten und ihrer "Lautlosigkeit" sowie der Distanziertheit, die sie an den Tag legt, schwante mir, 
dass es sich nicht um eine aus dem Nest gefallene Schwalbe handelt, sondern um eine ausgewachsene 
Schwalbe, die vielleicht irgendwo gegen eine Scheibe geknallt ist. 

Ich habe mich durch den feinen hellen Streifen am Schnabelrand und die Vorgeschichte täuschen lassen. 

Das würde auch erklären, warum sie nicht in den Nestern bleiben wollte. 

Ihr Flügel hängt noch leicht, aber sie schlägt ab und an versuchsweise mit den Flügeln. 

An der Schwanzwirbelsäule scheint ein Schaden vorzuliegen, der mir eher Sorgen bereitet. 

Der Schwanz ist immer noch etwas schief und manchmal wirkt der Schwanz extrem überbeweglich. 

Ich hoffe, dass sie da keinen Bruch hat und nur eine Dehnung oder Zerrung vorliegt. 

Die nächsten Tage werden es zeigen - solange sie frisst, ist es offensichtlich auf jeden 
Fall ein für sie noch erträgliches Problem. 

Jedenfalls sitzt sie jetzt mit Tic zusammen in der kleinen Wanne unter den Lichtern. 

Die musste ich heute spontan komplett umbauen 

Als ich nach der ersten Fütterung heute Morgen im Vogelzimmer noch eine Weile still sass, um 
Lucky ein wenig zu beobachten, da ich mir aus ihrem Verhalten keinen Reim machen konnte, 
hat Claudi wohl irgendwann vergessen, dass ich da bin. 

jedenfalls hüpfte sie plötzlich gekonnt und richtig schnell von ihrer Hüpfburg runter, spazierte von der 
Duschwanne rüber zu Tic s Wanne, kletterte auf das Holzscheidt und fing an, Tic anzugiften. 

So richtig, richtig zickig und Tic wusste überhaupt nicht, wohin sie flüchten sollte 

Ich konnte gar nicht glauben, was ich da sah!

Immerhin erlebte ich Claudi immer nur eher ängstlich. 

Als Claudi meine Bewegung wahrnahm und realisierte, dass ich noch da war, war sie schneller, als man 
schauen konnte wieder zurück auf ihrer Kletterburg. 

Das musste ich dringend ändern, denn die Schwalben können sich gegen diesen wild gewordenen, 
rotzfrechen Spatz absolut nicht wehren, solange sie flugunfähig sind. 

Also habe ich die Schwalbenwanne samt Beleuchtung in die große Jagdwanne auf dem Tisch umgestellt und 
alle Hochklettermöglichkeiten am Tisch (Äste und Zweige) weggenommen. 

Die Schwalben finden das offensichtlich klasse. 

Claudi hat tatsächlich bei den Nachmittagsfütterungen 2 x versucht, von ihrem Klettergarten ganz oben 
rüber zum Tisch zu fliegen und ist aber auf halbem Weg wie ein Stein zu Boden gefallen. 

Schimpfend rappelte sie sich jedes Mal auf und rannte wieder zurück in ihren Bereich. 

Auch bei Tic hängt der Flügel noch, aber sie bewegt sich schon recht viel und sie kann den 
Flügel bereits zum Gefieder putzen wieder besser anheben. 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die musste ich heute spontan komplett umbauen



Wenn ich so überlege, wie oft Du schon umgebaut hast . Respekt Frau Baumeister


----------



## Eriberto (28. Juni 2016)

Claudi schaut, als ob Sie kein Wässerchen trüben könnte.... Aber gemäß Deiner Beobachtungen muss es sich wohl ebenfalls um ein Mädchen handeln oder Kirstin ?
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Muschelschubserin (28. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> So richtig, richtig zickig und Tic wusste überhaupt nicht, wohin sie flüchten sollte
> 
> Ich konnte gar nicht glauben, was ich da sah!
> 
> Immerhin erlebte ich Claudi immer nur eher ängstlich.



.....so eine Claudi hatte ich auch mal in meiner Schulklasse........


----------



## Tanny (28. Juni 2016)

Das Wetter war heute fast wie gestern:
wechselhaft bewölkt, warm, aber ganztags windstill.

Ob es heute auch mal geregnet hat, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr 

Mit Krah gab es heute nichts weltbewegend Neues:
vormittags futtern, schlafen, spielen, baden etc. und nachmittags ist sie viel geflogen.

Oft hat sie mich auch begleitet, wenn ich auf Insektenjagd auf den Koppeln war.

Und einmal wollte sie bei mir landen und in Ermangelung eines Baumes, entschied sie sich
für diese "einladend grüne" Erhöhnung am Kopplerand ...und...... versank in 2 Meter hohen
Brennesseln 

Nachdem sie sich laufend und hopsend aus dem Dickicht gekämpft hat, flog sie erstmal
schimpfend zum Carportdach und erwartete mich dann lieber da zurück 


An der Sitzecke spielte sich zunächst die Tischdiskussion ab, die ich letztendlich
(zumindest bis auf weiteres) für mich entschieden habe.

Bei den Stühlen steht das Ergebnis noch aus - das läuft etwa so:

Krah: ich hüpfe da jetzt rauf....

ich: (Longierpeitsche wedelnd) Nein Krah!

Krah fliegt weg, landet auf dem Parkplatz, kommt fröhlich zurück gehüpft,
steht vor besagtem Stuhl, nimmt Mass, hüpft rauf: DOCH!!!!!

ich: NEIN!!!!

Sie: DOCH

usw.

Wer den längeren Atem bei diesem Spielchen hat, wird sich dann noch zeigen 

Fotos habe ich heute bei Krah tatsächlich vergessen 


Tyri: alles wie immer 

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich stürmisch begrüsst:

Tic und Claudi bettelten um die Wette.

Von Lucky war kein Ton zu hören.

Beide Schwalben befanden sich nicht mehr auf ihren Plätzen auf dem Tisch.

Tic lief Flügel schlagend über den Fussboden und Lucky konnte ich nicht finden 

Nach langem Suchen fand ich Lucky still in einem Ast sitzen und mich anschauen.

Was war ich erleichtert, sie wohlbehalten zu sehen 

Nun ging es erstmal an die Fütterung.

Tic und Claudi futterten, was das Zeug hielt, Lucky nahm 3 Happen, dann verweigerte sie
jedes weitere Futter.

Ich beließ es erstmal dabei und setzte Lucky auf einen Ast oben auf dem Hochsitz, da sie offensichtlich
auf dem Tisch zusammen mit Tic nicht sein wollte.

Als ich ca eine Stunde später wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, war Lucky wieder weg 

Nach einigem Suchen fand ich sie im Vorzimmer am Fenster sitzen ....

....das bedeutet, sie MUSS da rüber geflogen sein!

Da Lucky so sehnsüchtig raus schaute, entschied ich, sie auf der Hand mit raus zu nehmen und zu
schauen, ob sie einen Flugversuch unternehmen will.

Sie schaute mit großen Augen nach oben und verfolgte alles, was sich bewegte.

Aber sie blieb auf der Hand sitzen und machte keinen Flugversuch.

Dafür nahm sie fortan jedes Futtertier, was ich ihr anbot.

Es war, als ob sie vorher das Gefühl hatte, "in der Falle" zu sitzen und nach dem
Spaziergang draußen die Hoffnung zurück hatte, dass sie da auch wieder raus kommt.....

Da sie sich den Fensterplatz im Vorzimmer selbst ausgesucht hatte, habe ich ihr Sitzzweige ins
Fenster gebaut und so konnte sie dort sitzen und ausgucken.

Ich war dann erstmal schnell einkaufen, da ich neues Rentnerfutter für Blacky brauchte.

Als ich wiederkam meinte Ina, dass Lucky gut gefressen habe, aber immer am Fenster hin und her geht.

Ich entschied also, nochmal mit ihr raus zu gehen.

Etwa 5 Minuten sass sie da auf meiner Hand und schaute sich um.

Dann ganz plötzlich und völlig ohne Hektik - als wollte sie vorsichtig antesten
und traue der Sache selbst nicht - flog sie los 

Zunächst wirkte ihr Flug flatternd und unbeholfen - irgendwie, wie bei einem Zögling, der zum allerersten Mal aus
dem Nest geht - dabei verlor sie an Höhe.

Ich rechnete schon damit, dass ich sie am Ende des Hofes wieder einsammeln muss, als plötzlich
ihr Flügelschlag kraftvoller und flüssiger wurde, sie aufstieg und dann am Ende des
Hauses sauber um die Ecke abbog.

Hinter dem Haus bog sie dann über die Wiesen Richtung Kollmar/Glückstadt ab 

Sie kann wieder voll __ fliegen! ....und ich vermute, sie hat es eilig gehabt, wieder nach Hause zu ihrer
Familie zu kommen.

Wenn alles gut gegangen ist, was bei dem Namen gar nicht anders sein kann, dann dürfte sie jetzt
schon zurück in Buxtehude sein und sich wieder um ihre Kinder kümmern 

Bei Claudi ist mir heute erstmals aufgefallen, dass sich das Gefieder am Kopf sauber und
einwandtfrei unter der wilden Wolle zeigt.

Dafür sieht sie ansonsten zur Zeit aus, wie ein mottenzerfressener, alter Teppich - aber kernig ist sie 

Bei Tic hängt der Flügel nicht mehr 

Ich schätze, in den nächsten Tagen wird auch sie wieder fliegen können 

....und heute Abend kam dann noch ein Rauchschwälbchen dazu:

Die Kleine wurde im Stader Raum vor einigen Tagen in einer Futterkrippe eines Pferdes gefunden.

Der Finder hat sie bis heute gepäppelt (wir hatten gleich nach dem Fund ein langes Beratungsgespräch).

Da die Voraussetzungen bei ihm nicht so optimal für eine spätere Auswilderung sind ( 4 Katzen im Haus, keine
Schwalben in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft etc.) hat er bei mir angefragt, ob ich die Kleine nehmen könne
und sie mir heute schweren Herzens gebracht.

Auf jeden Fall hat ihr Ziehvater einen tollen Job gemacht 

Die Kleine ist überhaupt nicht scheu, hat gleich den Schnabel aufgerissen und sich
füttern lassen, ohne Probleme ihr Nest an der Wand bezogen und, nachdem sie sich
mit ihren Nachbarn Claudi (links unten von ihr) und Tic (rechts unten von ihr) bzw. mit
deren Stimmen vertraut gemacht hat, hat sie mit den beiden bei jedem Erscheinen
meinerseits lautstark um die Wette gebettelt 

Dabei ist ihr Appetit unersättlich.

Die Fotos sind heute Abend nach der letzten Fütterung entstanden - beide
Schwalben waren pappensatt und "bettreif" 

....und ich habe vergessen, nach dem Namen der Kleinen zu fragen - das habe ich
jetzt erstmal per e-mail nachgeholt....

....und hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2016)

Na da drücken wir mal Lucky alle 10  das sie ganz schnell nach Hause findet.
Ich bin immer wieder begeistert wie du so intuitiv erahnst was genau in diesem Augenblick das richtige ist.


----------



## Ida17 (29. Juni 2016)

Dein kleiner "Kindergarten" hört auch nicht auf zu wachsen, kaum ist ein Piepmatz ausgeflogen folgt der/die nächste 
Da bleibt einem bei der Vollbeschäftigung nur zu sagen: Hut ab!


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2016)

..... so, da bin ich wieder 

Mein Bruder hatte anläßlich seines 50 jährigen Geburtstags UND seiner Silberhochzeit 
nach Glücksburg an die Flensburger Förde eingeladen. 

Ich sage ja sonst wirklich alles ab in der Zöglingssaison - aber das waren zwei so besondere Anlässe, 
dass ich das dann doch nicht versäumen wollte. 

Also hatte ich die Einladung angenommen und war von gestern Mittag bis heute spätem Nachmittag weg.

Diese zwei Tage waren in mehrer Hinsicht eine Premiere 

Zum einen habe ich überhaupt, seit ich den Hof hier habe bisher nur ein einziges Mal über Nacht 
auswärts verbracht und da hatte ich zumindest die Hunde mit. 

Zum anderen haben meine Hunde beide noch niemals eine Nacht zu Hause alleine bzw. ohne mich verbracht. 

Auch wenn es wirklich phantastische zwei Tage und ein toller Abend waren - es war schon ein komisches 
Gefühl, nicht zu Hause zu sein und ich habe mich gefreut, als ich alle wohlauf wieder vorfand 

Ich hatte Laura gebeten, hier einzuhüten und Ina zu unterstützen. 

Laura ist schon fast so lange Reitbeteiligung bei Ina, wie ich den Hof habe und gehört hier schon quasi 
"zum Inventar" 

Die zwei haben alles super gemanagt und eigentlich bin ich hier total über - klappt auch alles ohne mich 

Als ich heute zurück auf den Hof fuhr, wurde ich zunächst von den Hunden stürmisch begrüsst - sie bekamen sich 
gar nicht wieder ein 

Dann erschien Krah laut krächzend und Flügel schlagend und bettelnd - ich konnte ihr ansehen, dass 
sie sich richtig gefreut hat und sie wollte erstmal sofort von mir gefüttert werden 

Ina und Laura berichteten, dass alles gut mit Krah geklappt hat. 

Krah hat erstmals ein Stück Rinderherz versucht, selbst zu zerkleinern und es auch geschafft, kleine Stückchen 
rauszureißen. 

Ansonsten sei sie sehr viel geflogen und hat nur heute Mittag eine etwas längere Schlafpause an der 
Sitzecke eingelegt. 

Den Rest des Tages nach meiner Rückkehr ist Krah mir nicht "von der Seite gewichen". 

Wo immer ich hinging, sie folgte mir auf Dachhöhe und schien mich nicht aus den Augen zu lassen. 

Irgendwann flog sie mehrere Kreise um mich herum, als ob sie ihre Freude zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, 
dass "ihre Familie" jetzt wieder komplett ist. 

Abends nach der Abendfütterung flog sie dann wie immer mit den anderen Krähen weg. 

Tyri erschien ebenfalls keine 10 Minuten, nachdem ich da war und erbettelte sich ein "Schoki" 

Auch sie folgte mir eine Weile - zusammen mit Krah - bei der Insektenjagd auf der Koppel. 

Ansonsten war mit ihr alles wie immer sagt Ina. 

Nachdem ich die Hunde, Krah und Tyri begrüsst hatte, ging ich mit Laura ins Vogelzimmer und da 
erwartete mich eine riesen Überraschung - nein, eigentlich zwei Überraschungen: 

Tic fliegt wieder 

Sie kam uns, als wir den Raum betraten entgegen, landete zielsicher auf Lauras Futterdeckel und da 
ihr das mit der Pinzette nicht schnell genug ging, bediente sie sich dann mal selbst!

Als ich später die Fotos machte - und da sie hoch sass, mein Blick von unten 
auf das Schwanzgefieder fiel -  fiel mir etwas auf, was mir vorher nicht ersichtlich war: 

Sie wurde mir ja zusammen mit Tac gebracht, weil die zwei noch nicht flogen 
(im Gegensatz zur 3. Schwalbe aus der Gruppe, die schon vorher ausgewildert worden war). 

Was mir damals auffiel, wo ich annahm, dass sie einfach noch nicht soweit waren: 

Sie hatten im Schwanzgefieder noch ein paar Federhülsen. 
Diese sind mittlerweile auch bei Tic ab - aber die Federn darunter haben einen Schaden - auf dem 
Foto sieht man, dass sie "löchrig" sind 
(schaut man von oben drauf, fällt das wegen der weissen Punkte nicht auf)

Dieser Schaden geschieht, wenn sich die Hülsen zu spät lösen. 

Das widerum geschieht unter anderem, wenn die Fütterung nicht optimal stimmt. 

Ich vermute also, dass die Verzögerung eine Folge der hauptsächlichen Ernährung mit Heimchen 
und Drohnenmaden war  - das war mir nicht aufgefallen - im Gegenteil, ich war erfreut, 
dass sich Tic und Tac trotz der suboptimalen Fütterung augenscheinlich so klasse entwickelt hatten. 

Vielleicht ist Tic auch deswegen im Heulager verunglückt. 

Ich schätze,mit den Löchern im Schwanzgefieder kann sie nicht so gut und schnell "lenken", wie wenn 
die Federn einwandfrei wären. 

Aber da alle anderen Federn (das habe ich jetzt ganz genau kontrolliert) in Ordnung zu sein scheinen, 
bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass sie lernen kann, das über die Flügel zu kompensieren. 

Schäden im Flügelgefieder halte ich für schlimmer. 

Wie auch immer, sie fliegt wieder 

Dann fiel mein Blick auf die kleine, bisher namenlose Schwalbe
- der Finder hat mir zwischenzeitlich geantwortet - die Kleine hatte noch keinen Namen - 
die jetzt "Punky" heisst 

Sie ist eine kleine, sehr, sehr selbstbewusste Krawallnudel und ihre Frisur heute erinnerte mich irgendwie 
an einen kleinen Punker 

Punky sass nicht mehr in ihrem Nest , sie sass ganz selbstbewusst auf der 
Bienenbeute und bettelte, was das Zeug hält. 

Laura erzählte, dass sie nicht mehr in ihrem Nest bleibt, sondern ständig raus fliegt.....
...sie kann zwar noch nicht richtig __ fliegen - meistens wird es eher ein Sinkflug, 
aber manchmal schafft sie es auch in die Höhe - und auch, wenn es oft mehrere Versuche 
erfordert, dass sie ihr Ziel erreicht - sie beisst sich durch und versucht es so lange, bis sie genau da 
ankommt, wo sie hin will 

Es scheint fast, als wäre sie in einem Wettstreit mit Tic - die zwei scheinen sich gegenseitig sehr 
gut zu tun, denn sie spornen sich gegenseitig an.

Im gleichen Maße, in dem die Schwalben aufdringlicher werden, wird Claudi zutraulicher. 

Sie scheint so langsam ihre Scheu vor Menschen komplett abzulegen und beginnt von ihren Kletterästen 
aus fast genau so nachdrücklich zu betteln und zu schimpfen, wenn es nicht schnell genug geht, wie 
Tic und Punky. 

....mit anderen Worten: 

ich war gerade mal etwas mehr als 24 Stunden weg und schon haben alle wieder einen 
kleinen "Quantensprung" in ihrer Entwicklung gemacht 

Hier die Fotos von heute Abend .....


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2016)

Kirstin, das freut mich für dich, daß Du mal eine schöne Auszeit hattest , und es ist doch
wirklich toll, wenn man heimkommt, und sieht, daß Alle gesund und munter sind.


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2016)

Heute war echtes Schietwetter 

Wir hatten teilweise stark böigen Wind dazu immer wieder heftige Schauer und nur 
selten mal die Sonne. 

__ Fliegen klatschen war quasi unmöglich, Grashüpfer haben sich unter dem Gras versteckt und 
das Wiesenplankton habe ich in den kurzen Sonnenpausen gekechert, um für die Schwalben genügend 
Futter zusamen zu bekommen. 

Krah war heute wie immer:
Essen, schlafen, Runden drehen, auf den Aussichtspunkten sitzen......

Erst am späten Nachmittag, als sich Wind und Regen gelegt hatten, entdeckte sie eine neue 
spannende Sache: 

Am Vorhangständer auf dem Trailplatz hängt noch ein Vogelfutterhaus.

Das Haus ist leer - das ist nur für die Winterfütterung. 

Krah wollte das Teil unbedingt genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 

Dumm nur, dass es da keine wirkliche Sitzgelegenheit gab. 

Fast eine Stunde beschäftigte Krah sich mit dem Problem, prüfte immer wieder die 
dünnen, viel zu instabilen Zweige des Birnenbäumchens, welches dort steht, rutschte diverse Male 
runter, versuchte es von oben, von der Seite, mit Hüpfen und Fliegen.

Schließlich fand sie raus, dass sie, wenn sie drei Zweige gleichzeitig umklammert, 
relativ stabil in erreichbarer Nähe des Hauses sitzen konnte. 

Nun wurde das Haus rundum genau begutachtet. 

Anschließend wandte sie sich, da sie da ja nun schon mal sass, dem Birnenbäumchen selbst zu und 
bearbeitete Blätter und Zweige mit ihrem Schnabel. 

Als auch das langweilig wurde, holte sie sich bei mir Abendbrot ab und entschwand dann mit den anderen Krähen 
Richtung Wiesen. 

Im Vogelzimmer ist der Bär los 

Claudi ist extrem "kernig" und ständig in Bewegung. 

Als Tic es mal wagte, sich auf ihrem Kletterbaum nieder zu lassen, war 
Claudi binnen Sekunden da und rammte sie so überraschend mit dem Schnabel, 
dass sie "abstürzte" 

Eigentlich eine super Sache, denn so kann Tic üben, Angriffen schnell genug auszuweichen. 

Tic und Punky sind total lustig 

Tic fliegt bereits wieder viel und gut. 
Lediglich die Höhenveränderungen klappen noch nicht präzise. 

Punky versucht ebenfalls zu fliegen, geht dabei aber so manches mal zu Boden. 

Eigentlich ist sie noch gar nicht so weit, aus dem Nest zu ghen. 

Das interessiert sie allerdings wenig. 

Warum sie nicht im Nest bleibt, wie es Schwalben in ihrem Alter normalerweise tun, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Sie versucht immer dahin zu flattern, wo Tic gerade sitzt. 

Und wenn sie es tatsächlich schafft, dort anzukommen, dann bettelt sie nachdrücklich Tic an........

Tic schaut sie dann immer etwas "distanziert" an und scheint zu sagen: 
"spinnst Du? ich gebe Dir doch nichts ab - ich will ja selbst noch was gefüttert kriegen...." 

Das sieht jedes Mal zum Weglachen aus 

Ansonsten habe ich das schlechte Wetter noch genutzt, um das Vogelzimmer mal wieder 
sauber zu machen, die Hunde zu bürsten und liegengebliebene Schreibtischarbeit aufzuarbeiten. 

Hier sind die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (2. Juli 2016)

Heute war ein völlig unspektakuärer Tag - zumindest, was meine hiesigen 
Zöglinge anbelangt - ansonsten war der Tag nur "eklig" 

Das Wetter erinnerte eher an Spätherbst: 

Wind mit stürmischen Böen, dick bewölkter Himmel mit heftigen Schauern im 
"Minutentakt" und selten mal kurz die Sonne. 

Die habe ich natürlich immer sofort genutzt und so viel wie möglich an Insekten von der Koppel 
gekechert. 

Wenn dann die nächste Schauerwolke kam, sass ich unter dem Carportdach und habe die 
Kecherinhalte mit dr Pinzette sortiert: 

fliegende Insekten ins Schwalbenglas, __ Käfer, __ Schnecken, Samen in Claudis Schüssel (aus der 
sich dabei gelegentlich auch Tyri bediente) und alles andere zurück auf die Koppel. 

Dann im Eiltempo ins Vogelzimmer, wo drei immer hungrige Schnäbel warteten und wieder zurück, 
die nächsten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzen, um Nachschub zu besorgen.....

Ab 8.30 Uhr (erster Gang über die Wiese) war ich trotz Gumistiefeletten patschnass 
von den Zehenspitzen bis zum Oberschenkel, es war trotz 2 Lagen Winterpullover 
kalt und eklig und ich habe diesen "Sommertag"???? verflucht!

Das alles fand mit "Knopf" im Ohr statt, denn mein Handy klingelte fast pausenlos. 

Ein Beratungsgespräch nach dem anderen.... 

Es scheint, als wären vor allem  in Norddeutschland die Hälfte aller Mehlschwalbennester 
bei Unwettern vergangene Nacht runter gekommen. 

Irgendwie kam ich mir vor, wie eine Schallplatte mit Sprung: immer dieselben Gespräche. 

Glück im Unglück: von einigen bekam ich gegen Abend noch Rückmeldungen - sie konnten aufgrund 
des Gespräches die überlebenden Schwalbenküken erfolgreich den Eltern zurück geben 

Außerdem scheinen gerade eine ganze Menge Amseln ihre Nester zu verlassen. 

3 Anrufe erhielt ich, wo vermeintlich hilflose Amselküken aus den Nestern gefallen waren und auch 
immer wieder rausfielen, wenn sie zurück gesetzt wurden  - wo man die Küken hinbringen könne bzw. 
in einem Fall, ob ich sie nehmen könne 

Glücklicherweise konnten wir auch diese drei Vogelfamilien vor einer Trennung bewahren 

Es handelte sich in allen drei Fällen um Nestlinge, die verzweifelt versuchten, in ihr 
Ästlingsdasein einzutreten und immer wieder zurück ins Nest gehoben wurden.......

....jetzt dürfen sie unten bleiben und Hunde und Katzen werden vorübergehend eingesperrt 

Glücklicherweise waren meine 4 Zöglinge gnädig - da gab es keine "Aufreger" -  nichts Neues / Besonderes: 

Krah war wie immer und dachte sich heute auch keine neuen Dummheiten aus 
und im Vogelzimmer war auch alles beim Alten. 

Allen vieren geht es blendend. 

Heute Abend wollte ich Fotos machen, aber ein dickes Gewitter, das heranzog, machte mir einen 
Strich durch die Rechnung. 

Ich sah zu, dass ich für die letzte Fütterung noch vor den Blitzen, die ich im Nachbarort bereits niedergehen sah, 
rüber kam und ließ die Kamera drinnen. 

Insofern gibt es heute nur 3 Krahfotos von heute Mittag.....

......und ich gehe jetzt ins Bett und versuche, wieder aufzutauen


----------



## Krächzi (2. Juli 2016)

Krah scheint wirklich alles auszuprobieren, worauf man sitzen kann. Sieht aus, als ob da so ein Klang-Mobile hängt. Vielleicht bimmelts ja, wenn sie landet?
Übrigens war das Wetter bei uns in München ähnlich. Nur gewittert hat es heute [noch] nicht. Es war aber nicht wirklich kalt bei uns, sondern eher schwül trotz ca. 18 Grad.


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo Krächzi,

 dass das Teil klingeln kann, hat sie noch nicht raus - dafür müsste sie mit dem Schnabel an
dem Aufhängeband rumspielen.
 ...ob ich sie darauf stossen will????



Heute war gegen die letzten Tage richtig tolles Wetter.

Nur zwei Mal Regen - davon ein Gewitter, was sich aber in der Ferne abspielte.

Ansonsten warm und sonnig.

Krah hat sich heute wieder viel in der Sitzecke aufgehalten und sich einiges einfallen lassen...

Zunächst versuchte sie sich im "Betten machen" :

Ich habe einen alten Kopfkissenbezug in ihrem Pool versenkt, damit sie auf der glatten
Folie nicht ausrutscht.

Dieser Bezug hat es ihr heute angetan - sie hat ständig versucht, "das Kopfkissen" zu richten 

Dann scheint sie sich Gedanken um ihre Zukunft zu machen und sich mit beruflichen Perspektiven
zu befassen - zur Zeit prüft sie, ob Einzelhandel was für sie ist 

Erst schleppte sie - von keine Ahnung woher - ein zusammengeknülltes Stück Paketband an.

Ina wollte es ihr abnehmen - keine Chance.
Erst als Ina ihr im Tausch ein Stück Leber anbot, rückte sie das Paketband raus 

Dann irgendwann kam ich vom Insekten kechern zurück und suchte auf dem Tisch vergeblich meine
Pinzette, die ich morgens da habe liegen lassen, statt sie in die Dose zurück zu legen.

Sie war verschwunden.

Ich hatte Krah im Verdacht und meinte zu Ina:

"Ich schätze, irgendwann taucht die Pinzette wieder auf"

Ina: nein, das glaube ich nicht, dass Krah die hat 

Etwas später sass ich am Tisch und sortierte aus meinem gekecherten  Insektenfang die
pflanzlichen Bestandteile (Sämereien und Co) raus (mit einer neuen Pinzette, die ich von drinnen geholt hatte).

Da erschien Krah und bettelte um Futter.

Ohne hoch zu schauen sagte ich ihr, sie müsse noch einen Moment warten, bis ich fertig bin.

Da sagt sich Krah doch glatt: "was einmal funktioniert hat, wird auch wieder funktionieren",
hüpft zur Steinmauer, fliegt auf die Dachrinne, fischt dort meine Pinzette raus!!!, kommt zurück und wirft sie mir auf
ihren Futtertisch!

Ich habe also meine Pinzette gegen eine Maus getauscht 

....und dann habe ich heute noch Fotos machen können von einer kleinen Krähe, die sich neuerdings immer
sehr lange auf dem Garagendach aufhält und zu Krah schaut - ich weiss nicht, ob die zwei Kumpel sind.

Die Kleine sieht noch sehr jung aus und ich wundere mich, dass da nirgends Eltern zu sind.

Außerdem scheint sie leichte Rachitis an dem einen Fuss zu haben?

Noch ist sie leider sehr scheu - ich würde ihr gerne etwas zu futtern anbieten, denn sie
sieht für mich recht dünn aus und sie wirkt irgendwie "verloren".

Vielleicht traut sie sich ja irgendwann mal, mit Krah zur "Futterkrippe" zu kommen.......

Im Vogelzimmer war heute wieder viel Stimmung.

Tic und Punky __ fliegen so gut, dass ich sie langsam und schrittweise mit nach draußen
nehmen möchte.

Heute Nachmittag habe ich diesen Plan gleich in die Tat umgesetzt - es war sonnig und windstill - indem
ich die Vogelzimmertür auf ließ.

Tic kam nahezu sofort rausgeflogen und drehte einige sehr flattrige Runden über den Hof.

Dabei ließ sie mich aber nicht aus den Augen und kam zum Glück nach ca 5 Minuten auch wieder
runter zu mir, so dass ich sie zurück ins Vogelzimmer tragen konnte, denn es zog schnell und
plötzlich das Gewitter mit starkem Wind auf.

Punky ist ins Vorzimmer geflogen und hat da seine Runden gedreht.

Raus gekommen ist er noch nicht - aber er war sehr glücklich, als Tic zurück war 

Tic wird sehr viel üben müssen.

Die Schäden an ihren Schwanzfedern sehen so zwar nicht dramatisch aus, aber sie scheinen
beim Fliegen eine extreme Beinträchtigung darzustellen.

Tic s Flug ist noch sehr flatterig und unbeholfen.

SIe wird jede Sekunde dieses Sommers brauchen, um zu üben, dieses Handicap irgendwie anders mit den
Flügeln auszugleichen, damit sie im Herbst den Zug nach Afrika schaffen kann.

Die Federn werden erst nach der Mauser in Afrika wieder in Ordnung sein 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie es trotzdem schafft und einen Weg findet, damit klar zu kommen.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich sie jetzt täglich (außer bei sehr miesem Wetter) raus lassen -
auch wenn ihr Risiko einem Beutegreifer zum Opfer zu fallen, deutlich höher ist, als bei
einer gesunden Schwalbe.

Schaut man sich Tic und Punky so nebeneinander an, dann sind sie sich mittlerweile bis
auf den Schnabelwulst sehr ähnlich geworden:
wohlgenährt und rotzfrech 

Claudi geht es nach wie vor gut, ich habe ihr noch einen weiteren Kletterbaum in ihren
Kletterwald gestellt, da sie immer sehnsüchtig hoch zu den Schwalben schaut.
(die Fotos sind vorher gemacht: oben die zwei Schwalben, unten rechts Claudi).

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob Claudi morgen auch oben sitzt.

Tyri war übrigens sofort zur Stelle, als Tic draussen rumflog und ich sie immer rief.

Das musste sie sich genauer anschauen.

Als ich mit Tic wieder rein ging, kam Tyri wie selbstverständlich mit und fing erstmal elegant die
lebenden Fliegen von der Decke des Vogelzimmers ....und Tic und Punky schauten fasziniert zu 

...tja und dann gab es heute noch pausenlos Beratungsgespräche:

diesmal lauter Schwalben, die aus dem Nest "gefallen" sind - also eigentlich gesprungen, denn
ein zu hoher Parasitendruck war in allen Fällen die Ursache.

Hoffe ich mal, dass die Anrufer ihre kleinen Unglücksschwalben und den Rest der Brut retten können 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (4. Juli 2016)

Meinst Du nicht, daß Tic freiwillig bei dir bleibt, wenn sie das mit der Fliegerei nicht hinbekommt ? 
Ist natürlich mal wieder " Wunschdenken " bei mir


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo Anne,

nein, anders als z.B. Bachstelzen, die ja auch Zugvögel sind,
sind Schwalben diesbezüglich absolut kompromisslos - da halten nur noch Mauersegler mit.

Da sie sich ausschließlich von fliegenden Insekten ernähren und überhaupt nicht vorübergehend in
Notzeiten auf pflanzliche Kost zurück greifen können, sind sie zwingend auf den Zug angewiesen.

(Du wirst vermutlich noch absolut nie eine Schwalbe am Futterhaus gesehen haben)

Entsprechend groß ist im Herbst ihr "Drang" zu ziehen - sie können gar nicht anders.

Abgesehen davon, dass es nahezu unmöglich wäre, eine Schwalbe schadlos über den Winter zu bekommen,
weil sie einfach nicht  "vollwertig" zu ernähren ist, hat sie ein unendlich großes Flugbedürfnis
(sie kann kaum still sitzen) und sie ist sehr gesellig.

(man müsste also mindestens eine gigantische Tropenhalle, die über 20 Grad und eine Vielzahl fliegender Insekten und
deren Nahrung, also eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Tropen- oder Sommerpflanzen und viel, viel Platz zum __ Fliegen und
Schwalbengesellschaft vorhalten)

Wer versucht, eine Schwalbe zu überwintern, müsste sie einpferchen und ich bin sicher,
diese Schwalbe wäre sterbensunglücklich und würde zudem Ernährungsschäden davon tragen.

Insofern:
wenn der große Zug losgeht, wird auch Tic mitfliegen - ob sie es schafft oder nicht - sie wird es versuchen....


Heute war ein schöner Tag:
Sonne, (selten mal ein Wölkchen), seichte Brise und kein Regen 

Bei Krah war heute nichts Besonderes.

SIe hat mal wieder eine halbe Melone bekommen (bzw. das, was ich ihr nachgelassen habe )

gefüllt mit ein wenig weiterem Obst.

Melone begeistert sie immer gewaltig und sie kann stundenlang die Reste rauspicken.

Die Heidelbeeren, die ich in die Melone gepackt habe, hat sie gleich genommen und in der
Pflanzmauer vergraben - genauso die Lupinenkeimsaat - wird also sehr spannend, was da nächstes Jahr
so alles wachsen wird......vielleicht auch ein Rinderleberbaum????

Auch Tyri kam wie immer gelegentlich auf einen Snack vorbei.


Mit den Schwalben hatte ich dafür heute Aufregung.

Angesichts des Wetters und da auch Punky mittlerweile zielgerichtet starten und landen konnte,
entschied ich, die Vogelzimmertür heute wieder auf zu lassen.

Ich war etwas unsicher wegen Punky.

Ich konnte sie in der kurzen Zeit nicht so stark auf mich prägen, wie ich es gerne gehabt hätte,
aber Tic muss unbedingt raus und ich halte es für sinnvoller, die zwei zusammen zu lassen
und keine Trennung vorzunehmen.

Also Tür auf!

Tic flog praktisch sofort raus - hielt sich aber kleine Kreise fliegend immer in meiner Nähe auf
und landete zwischendurch auf meiner Hand, um sich ein Futtertier abzuholen.

Punky sass eine Weile in der Tür bevor sie sich plötzlich entschied, auch rauszufliegen.

Zunächst verschwand sie hinter dem Stall und flatterte unsicher umher, nicht wissend, wo sie landen könnte.

Leider reagierte sie nicht so zuverlässig auf meinen Lockruf, wie Tic.

Dann erschienen Altschwalben und begannen Punky anzugreifen 

Punky flüchtete panisch und war verschwunden.....

Keine Antwort auf mein Rufen.

Ich blieb auf der Hofplatte, wo sie uns verlassen hatte und rief, während Ina rumging und
sie suchte.

Schließlich fand sie sie im Stall - sie wurde dort von den dort nistenden Altschwalben gejagt, fand
den AUsgang nicht und quetschte sich oben unter die Deckenbalken.

Tic war zwischenzeitlich auf meiner Hand gelandet und ich brachte sie ins Vogelzimmer, wo ich erstmal die
Tür zu machte.

Dann ging es in den Stall.

Ich rief Punky und bekam auch ständig Antwort.

Aber sie traute sich nicht, wie im Vogelzimmer auf meine Hand zu kommen 

Schließlich holte ich die lange Leiter und kletterte mit Todesverachtung (ich habe Höhenangst!) hoch zu Punky -
und als ich endlich oben ankam, flog sie weg .....und wurde prompt sofort wieder gejagt!

Das ging fast eine Stunde so und ich hatte Zweifel, sie jemals dort raus zu kriegen.

Dann hatte ich eine Idee:

Ich habe das große Tor vom Stall zum Heulager und das Rolltor vom Heulager zum Hof
komplett geöffnet.

Anschließend habe ich das Vogelzimmer wieder auf gemacht.

Tic kam sofort raus und flog lautrufend um mich herum, bevor sie ebenso lautstark
bettelnd auf meiner Hand landete.

Ich hatte mich genau vor das Rolltor gestellt.

Als Punky Tic hörte, rief sie ganz aufgeregt und irgendwann stürzte sie sich todesmutig
von ihrem Deckenbalken Richtung Ausgang in die Tiefe.

Verfolgt von den Altschwalben flog sie raus und drehte Richtung Tümpel ab.

Die Altschwalben kehrten daraufhin in den Stall zurück - Punky war verschwunden.

Keine Antworten.

Da ich kein Futter mehr hatte, setzte ich Tic erstmal in der Vogelzimmertür auf den Zweig,
bat Ina, sie von der Sitzecke aus im Auge zu behalten und ging auf die Streuobstwiese jagen.

Ich hatte gerade meine ersten 6 oder 7 Grashüpfer gefangen, da rief Ina mir zu, dass
beide Schwalben auf dem Hof fliegen.

Als ich hin kam, sah ich Tic ihre Kreise ziehen und Punky hatte sich an sie geheftet - akribisch
drauf bedacht, Tic nicht zu verlieren 

Ich war ja soooo erleichtert 

Als ich die zwei lockte, landete Tic sofort auf meiner Hand und Punky flog unsicher um mich herum
bis wir an der Vogelzimmertür waren, wo sie erleichtert auf dem Zweig landete.

Dann gab es erstmal alle Grashüpfer und Fliegen (die Ina zwischendurch geklatscht hatte), die ich hatte.

Anschließend sassen die zwei bestimmt 2 Stunden in der Vogelzimmertür und schauten sich von dort
das Treiben auf dem Hof und am Himmel an.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Füttern rüber ging, kam Tic mir schon entgegen, während Punky in der Tür wartete.

Gegen Abend flog dann auch Punky noch ein paar kleine Runden mit Tic raus - und jedes Mal flogen sie beide
eigenständig zurück

Sie kennen jetzt den Weg zurück ins Vogelzimmer zuverlässig und fliegen es auch an.

Tic s Flugbild hat sich von Flug zu Flug verbessert.

Sah es am Anfang noch so flatterig aus, wie gestern, so war es am Ende schon fast flüssig und
manchmal sah es fast so aus, als würde sie schon etwas jagen 

Gegen 17 Uhr ging ich mit dem Futter ins Vogelzimmer und die zwei folgten mir anstandslos.

Nach der Fütterung habe ich dann die Tür zu gemacht - das war genug Aufregung für den
ersten Ausflugtag für uns alle.

Ich bin froh, dass die zwei jetzt wieder sicher drinnen sitzen.

Das Schwierigste ist geschafft - sie wissen beide, wie sie zurück kommen und sie tun es
auch beide.

Insofern wird die Tür jetzt jeden Tag aufbleiben 

Claudi fand das gar nicht gut.

Sie hat jedes mal kläglich nach den Schwalben gerufen, wenn diese draußen waren.

Das tat mir wirklich leid für sie - aber daran wird sie sich wohl gewöhnen müssen.

Als die Schwalben dann Abends zurück und die Tür zu war, war Claudi s Welt wieder in Ordnung 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2016)

Gleicher Vorschlag wie letztes Jahr,  sollte absehbar sein das es eine der Schwalben nicht schafft die Reise anzutreten. 
Musst du mit ihnen im Handgepäck einen langen Urlaub im Süden machen


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo Troll,

....zu spät.........



Heute war wieder mal ein durchwachsener Tag:

mal Sonne, warm, wenig Wind, dann wieder Sturmböen, kalt Regen und Gewitter.....

Irgendwie hat das nichts von Sommer sondern mehr von Spätherbst 

Krah geht es gut, sie hat ihren Tag wieder angehen lassen wie immer.

In einer Schönwetterphase hat sie gebadet, bei Wind geschlafen.

Ansonsten war sie heute viel unterwegs.

Tyri genauso - alles wie immer.

Im Vogelzimmer habe ich nach der ersten Fütterung, wo ich stürmisch begrüsst wurde,
erst mal die Tür wieder zu gemacht, bis ich alle anderen Tiere versorgt hatte.

Dann habe ich eine Schönwetterphase abgepasst und die Tür geöffnet.

Die Zwei kamen sofort raus, drehten ein paar Runden um mich herum, landeten auf meiner Hand,
holten sich Futter und flogen wieder.

Irgendwann begaben sie sich dann wieder rein und setzten sich, als mal wieder Regen runter kam,
in die Tür, um sich das Wetterchen von dort staunend anzuschauen 

Ich hatte mich unter das Carportdach begeben, da ich die zwei von dort gut im Auge behalten
konnte.

Dann verschwanden beide hinten im Vogelzimmer bei Claudi.

Als der Regen aufgehört hatte, erschien Tic und drehte einige Runden über den Hof, bevor sie zu mir unter
das Carport kam und sich auf der "Schwalbenschaukel" nieder ließ und um Futter bettelte 

Widerum eine halbe Stunde später erschien auch Punky und kam
auf direktem Weg zum Carport, wo sie sich neben Tic nieder ließ.

Bis ca 16 Uhr flogen die zwei immer mal wieder ihre Runden über den Hof, flogen ins Vogelzimmer oder
kamen zum Carport.

Besonders Tic war sehr viel unterwegs - sie sass kaum noch irgendwo und schien auch schon zu jagen.

Ihr Flugstil hat sich deutlich verbessert  - sie fliegt noch lange nicht so elegant und geschickt,
wie die Altschwalben, aber das Ungelenke ist weg.

Punky verbrachte die meiste Zeit in der Vogelzimmertür und manchmal auch hinten bei Claudi.

Wenn sie mal __ fliegen ging, dann hielt sie sich immer dicht hinter Tic.

Da konnte man den Altersunterschied deutlich sehen:
Punky flattert noch so unbeholfen, wie jedes Schwalbenkind, was gerade mal das Nest verlassen hat.

Gegen 16 Uhr zog eine dunkle Front auf und ich brachte die zwei ins Vogelzimmer.

Eigentlich wollte ich die Tür für den Rest des Tages zu lassen.

Aber nach dem Gewitter, war strahlend blauer Himmel, kaum Wind und warm und am Himmel
unzählige Schwalben - Altschwalben und ihre Kinder, die teilweise heute erstmals das Nest verlassen haben.

Tic und Punky sassen am Fenster und schauten sehnsüchtig zum Himmel.

Ich entschied mich, ihnen doch nochmal die Tür zu öffnen.

Sie kamen sofort raus und flogen in weiten Kreisen um mich rum.

Wir gingen zur Streuobstwiese, weil dort die meisten Schwalbeneltern mit ihren Kindern flogen.

Tic s Kreise wurden immer größer und ich konnte sie zeitweise nicht mehr von den anderen jagenden
Schwalben auf der Wiese unterscheiden.

Punky versuchte mit Tic mitzuhalten.

Ab und an landeten sie auf meiner Hand, staubten ein Futtertier ab und
flogen gleich wieder aufgeregt schnattern los.

Die Luft war erfüllt von dem fröhlichen Gequatsche all der Schwalben 

Dann sah ich im Augenwinkel plötzlich einen großen, dunklen Vogel pfeilschnell senkrecht
runterstossen und senkrecht wieder hochfliegen - er hatte sich eine Schwalbe abgegriffen 

Im selben Augenblick war "Totenstille" - kein einziger Vogel war noch zu sehen oder zu hören - alle
Schwalben waren weg 

Ich sah von meinem Standort nur diese Bewegung, die nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde dauerte.

Ina hatte das alles von der anderen Seite der Garagen gesehen.

SIe meinte, es war das Sperberweibchen und sie habe eine der Jungschwalben,
die hoch über der Garage flogen gegriffen.

Ich hingegen hatte den Eindruck, er hätte eine meiner Schwalben gegriffen
(sie flogen viel tiefer, als alle anderen Jungschwalben) - aber ich habe den Zugriff selbst nicht gesehen,
sondern nur, dass der Vogel mit etwas zwischen den Krallen wegflog.

Nach einer schier unendlich erscheinenden Zeit erschienen langsam die ersten Schwalben wieder
und auch die Geräusche kamen zurück.

Wer sich nicht zeigte waren Tic und Punky 

Zwei Stunden bis kurz nach 19 Uhr lief ich ununterbrochen rufend herum und suchte die Zwei.

Keine Antwort, keine Schwalben....

Ich fürchtete ernsthaft, dass eine der beiden das Sperberopfer war.

Allerdings irritierte mich, dass beide weg waren, denn wir haben nur einen Greifvogel gesehen.

Gegen 19 Uhr - ich wollte schon aufgeben zu suchen - bekam ich plötzlich Antwort aus der Eiche
und dann erschien Punky und folgte mir zur Vogelzimmertür.

Anfangs war sie sehr scheu - aber sie schien erleichtert, wieder "zu Hause" zu sein.

Tic war nach wie vor nirgends zu sehen 
Bis 21 Uhr habe ich noch nach Tic gesucht und sie gerufen - keine Antwort 

Als ich rufend auf der Streuobstwiese stand, kreisten dort jagend viele Schwalben.

Einmal flog eine Schwalbe mit diesen weißen Punkten auf der Ober- und Unterseite des Schwanzes
an mir vorbei.

Diese Punkte hat hier auf dem Hof keine Schwalbe.

Insofern vermute ich, dass es Tic oder Tac war.

Aber ich weiss es definitiv nicht.

Tic ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht 

Dafür, dass sie das Sperberopfer gewesen sein kann, spricht, dass sie durch ihren Gefiederschaden
ein "behinderteres" Flugbild lieferte, was einem Raubvogel natürlich nicht entgeht, wenn er nach leichter
Beute Ausschau hält.

Andererseits waren all die kleinen, frisch ausgeflogenen Schwalben noch viel, viel unbeholfener als Tic.

Dafür, dass Tic einfach "nur" weg ist, spricht, dass sie heute definitiv Jagderfolg hatte und somit weiss, wie
sie sich selbst ernähren kann.

Da sie nicht so lange hier war, dass wir eine wirklich enge Bindung aufbauen konnten und weil sie vom Alter her schon längst selbständig unterwegs wäre (wenn Sie den Unfall nicht gehabt hätte), würde es mich auch nicht
wundern, dass sie weg bleibt, weil sie mich zur Zeit nicht braucht.

Sollte das der Fall sein, könnte es sein, dass sie die nächsten Tage wieder auftaucht, da das Wetter sehr
schlecht werden soll - da wird sie nicht erfolgreich jagen können - und den "Heimweg" ins Vogelzimmer kennt sie.

Ich hoffe so sehr, dass nicht sie das Sperberopfer war, aber wenn sie nicht wieder auftaucht fürchte ich,
dass sie es war 

....ich hasse diese Gefiederschäden, die die Kleinen so sehr benachteiligen...

Hier die Fotos von heute.

Tic auf der Vogelschaukel sind die letzten Fotos von ihr ....
....und Punky und Claudi sitzen jetzt allein im Vogelzimmer...............


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2016)

Oh nein, oh je - Daumendrücken ist angesagt. 
Andererseits müssen auch kleine Sperber was zu fressen bekommen.


----------



## Krächzi (6. Juli 2016)

kleine Sperber sollen gefälligst was anderes fressen......unbekannte Mäuse oder so.....


----------



## Eriberto (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, 
drücke ebenfalls die Daumen, dass Tic nicht das Opfer war...
Eine Frage zu Claudi: macht sie eigentlich Fortschritte ? Ist damit zu rechnen, dass sie auch mal fliegt oder gefällt es ihr bei Dir so gut, dass sie gar keinen Antrieb hat, auszufliegen  ?
Gruß
Florian


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe einfach nur, daß sie wiederkommt .


----------



## Ida17 (6. Juli 2016)

Ganz doll die Daumen für Tic gedrückt!
Du hattest schon mal solche Erlebnisse geschildert und bislang ging immer alles gut, drum: Kopf hoch!


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2016)

Tic habe ich heute morgen auch noch nicht gesehen. 

Allerdings haben wir sturmartige Böen mit sintflutartugen Wolkenbrüchen 

Entsprechend sind keine Schwalben zu sehen - sie haben sich alle irgendwo in Deckung gebracht. 

Meine ganz große Hoffnung ist, dass Tac es geschafft hatte und die zwei sich begegnet sind - dann ist 
Tic mit Sicherheit mit Tac mitgegangen - immerhin sind das Geschwister, die eine deutlich engere Bindung 
hatten, als ich sie je zu Tic aufbauen konnte. 

Da Tic schon längst im Flug Beute machen konnte und ihr Flugbild sich auch verbessert hatte, wäre das 
noch eine Möglichkeit. 

Wissen werde ich es wohl nie. Ich wünsche es ihr aber. 

Immerhin habe ich anders als damals bei Findi definitiv nicht gesehen, dass der Sperber Tic erwischt hat und Ina ist 
der Meinung, er hat eine Schwalbe aus der Babygruppe abgegriffen. 

Wie auch immer: eine Schwalbe hat gestern ihr Leben gelassen. 

Wenn es doch sie war, die der Sperber erwischt hat, dann tröstet mich zumindest, dass sie damit 
einer anderen Jungschwalbe mit intaktem Gefieder das Leben gerettet hat. 

Du hast schon recht Christine: der Sperber will ja auch nur seine Kidis füttern. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Florian, 

Claudi macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ihre "Dauerwelle" am Kopf bereits langsam durch intaktes Gefieder ersetzt wird. 

Aber die Flügel- und Schwanzfedern werden sich sicher erst bei der nächsten Mauser erneuern. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die bei Spatzen noch im ersten Herbst oder erst nächstes Jahr passiert. 

Bis dahin wird Claudi nicht __ fliegen können. 

Dass sie bei mir bleibt, wenn sie fliegen kann - da habe ich absolut keine "Befürchtungen". 

Ihre tiefsitzende Angst vor Menschen hat sich zwar soweit gelegt, dass sie mir entgegen klettert, 
wenn ich mit der Pinzette Futter hinhalte - dabei kommt aber imer im Wechsel ein Angstpiepen und 
ein Bettelruf - sie ist hin und hergerissen und imer bereit, zu flüchten. 

Wenn ich mit bloßer Hand ohne Pinzette etwas hinhalte, hat sie so große Angst, dass sie mr in den 
Finger beisst - und das tut gewaltig weh. 

Ich bin sicher, wenn sie fliegen kann - futtertechnisch wäre sie schon lange nicht mehr von mir 
abhängig - wird sie sowie die Vogelzimmertür auf geht auf Nimmerwiedersehen in dn Tiefen 
meines Dschungels verschwinden - in der Hoffnung, nie wieder einen Menschen sehen zu müssen. 

Das einzige, was sie ihre Angst mal für zwei minuten vergessen lässt, ist, wenn ich ihr vormittags ihren 
"Blumenstrauss" bringe. 

Ich pflücke ihr täglich einen dicken, frischen Strauss mit Gräsern, Wildkräutern, Blüten und Zweigen 
von Bäumen - alles in möglichst vielen, verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien bis hin zu Samenständen. 

Da ist sie immer total aufgeregt, weil da ja immer neue Sachen drin sind.

Sie liebt die Samenstände von Hirtentäschel, die Blätter von Weide, Vogelmiere und Vogelwicke Blüten und Blätter, 
Mädesüss Blüten und Samen, Samenständ von verschiedenen Gräsern und heute hat sie eine fast
ausgeblühte Diestelblüte mitbekommen, die sie in wahre Verzückung versetzt hat. 

Bei Claudi habe ich überhaupt keine Befürchtungen, dass sie nach der Mauser von jetzt auf gleich raus kann und 
dort überlebt. 

Vermutlich hat sie sogar bessere Überlebenschancen, als jeder andere Spatz, weil sie um Welten besser 
Laufen und klettern kann, als andere Spatzen es je gelernt haben 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (6. Juli 2016)

das kannst du doch nicht mit uns machen, auch wenn der Sperber seine Brut auch füttern muss, doch aber nicht mit unserer Lektüre, das geht nich


----------



## Eriberto (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,
Danke für die erschöpfende Erklärung zu Claudi .
Ich habe hier bei uns (auf dem Dörpe) die Beobachtung gemacht, dass die Spatzen recht scheu sind. Als ich noch in Hameln wohnte und regelmäßig in der Fußgängerzone 'verkehrte', waren die Spatzen mehr als zutraulich, bzw. angstfrei. Die haben einem die Waffelstückchen förmlich aus den Fingern 'gerissen' .
Dann warten wir mal auf die Mauser... und wenn die erst im nächsten Jahr kommen sollte, wissen wir alle ja schon, wo Claudi bis dahin Unterschlupf finden (behalten) wird.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> das kannst du doch nicht mit uns machen,



....Du kannst mir glauben, das habe ICH nicht gemacht 



troll20 schrieb:


> auch wenn der Sperber seine Brut auch füttern muss, doch aber nicht mit unserer Lektüre, das geht nich



oh bitte, bitte - erklärst Du das mal dem Sperber so, dass er es künftig berücksichtigt?



Eriberto schrieb:


> Ich habe hier bei uns (auf dem Dörpe) die Beobachtung gemacht, dass die Spatzen recht scheu sind. Als ich noch in Hameln wohnte und regelmäßig in der Fußgängerzone 'verkehrte', waren die Spatzen mehr als zutraulich, bzw. angstfrei.



ich nehme an, weil Spatzen bei nahezu allen Raubtieren aus der Luft und vom Boden zum Beuteschema gehören, 
sind sie auf dem Dorf scheuer. 

In der Stadt ist es ja mit den Räubern mehr oder weniger beschränkt - nd besonders, wo sich 
Menschen tummeln (Cafe s und Co) gibt es gar keine Gefahren - das haben die kleinen Schlaumeier schnell raus.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2016)

...das Wetter war heute einfach nur 

Von Sommer ist das so weit entfernt, wie der Nordpol vom Südpol 

Durchgängig Windstärke 6 - 7 in den (häufigen) Böen 75 km/Std und mehr.....

Dazu kalt und Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel - gelegentlich Platzregen.

Tic ist nicht zurück gekommen.

Vielleicht war sie mit den anderen auf der Streuobstwiese jagend unterwegs: 

Heute Nachmittag war eine Sonnenphase, wo der Wind etwas schwächer war.

Da sind mindestens 3 Schwalbenelternpaare mit ihren jeweils ca 4 -5 Jungen am Jagen üben.

Sie flogen knapp über dem Gras in rasendem Tempo kreuz und quer durch die Gegend.

Die Kleinen hielten sich dabei überwiegend unter den großen __ Eichen auf.

Einmal gab es von einer Altschwalbe einen Warnruf und sofort waren alle Jungschwalben in den Bäumen
verschwunden.

Mein Blick ging nach oben und dort kreiste der Sperber direkt über der Wiese.

Kein Wunder, dass ich ihn gestern nicht bemerkt hatte.

Er war recht hoch und eigentlich suche ich den Sperber nicht am Himmel, sondern eher auf
Ansitz in den Bäumen.

Heute gab es aber zumindst, solange ich auf der Wiese war, keine Opfer.

Als die Schwalben so über die Wiese schossen, flog eine häufiger dicht an meinem Kopf vorbei und
gab eine Art "Gruß" von sich.

Sie war die einzige, die sich so verhielt.

Um sie genauer zu betrachten, war sie zu schnell.

Vielleicht war es ja Tic - aber theoretisch können es auch Pummelchen oder Sunny gewesen sein,
denn sie grüßen auch häufiger mal im Vorbeiflug.

Allerdings erschien mir das Schwanzgefieder kürzer als bei Pummelchen und Sunny.

Ich würde mir zwar gerne einreden, dass sie es war, aber im Prinzip weiss ich es nicht - es war nur auffällig.

Punky habe ich heute nicht raus gelassen.

Zum einen war mir das wirklich zu viel Wind für sie, da sie noch zu ungeübt fliegt und
zum anderen befürchte ich, dass sie ohne Tic als Vorbild nicht zuverlässig zurück kommen würde,
wenn ihr etwas bedrohlich erscheint.

Stattdessen habe ich heute intensiv mit ihr geübt, absolut immer zum Füttern auf die Hand zu kommen,
damit sie die Unsicherheit verliert, mich anzufliegen.

Im Vogelzimmer habe ich ihr die Tür zum Vorzimmer auf gelassen.

Einerseits, damit sie längere Flugstrecken zur Verfügung hat, andererseits, damit sie
im vorderen Zimmer aus dem Fenster schauen kann und das Treiben draußen
verfolgen kann.

Wundert Euch nicht über die Spinnenweben im Fenster auf dem Foto.

Die habe ich bewusst seit letztem Herbst nicht mehr entfernt, damit die Vögel
das Fenster erkennen können und da nicht gegen knallen.

Die Sache funktioniert 

Die Vögel sitzen gerne dort und schauen raus, erkennen aber im Flug klar, dass es
dort nicht raus geht.

Morgen sollen wir nur 2-3 Windstärken und streckenweise sonniges Wetter haben.

Ich bin aber unsicher, ob ich Punky dann raus lassen soll.

Irgendwie fehlt mir genügend Bindung.

Ich werde das wohl wieder spontan aus dem Bauch entscheiden, wenn es soweit ist.

Solange Punky keine Andeutungen macht, dass sie unbedingt raus will, werde ich wohl eher
auf Nummer sicher gehen.......

Claudi geht es gut - Näheres habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben 

Tyri ebenfalls alles wie immer.

Unsere 3 Spatzen habe ich huete mal wieder an den Knödeln gesehen.

Sie sehen super aus.

Clausi kann man immer noch von Klausi und Klaudi an dem etwas wuscheligen
Brustgefieder unterscheiden.

Krah hat heute den ganzen Tag mehr oder weniger an der Sitzecke verbracht.
Ihr war es eindeutig zu windig.

Das kann ich aber auch verstehen, nachdem ich eine Krähe am Himmel sah, die von einer Böe
erfasst wurde und fast gegen einen Baum geknallt ist.

Allerdings hat Krah sich glaube ich ganz schön gelangweilt.

Sie hat so viel Blödsinn gemacht und ständig irgendetwas gesucht, was sie verstecken kann, nachdem absolut
alles vom Futtertisch schon abtransportiert war.

Irgendwann hat sie sich sogar ein Stück Küchenpapier geklaut und wollte es im Blumentopf vergraben 

Ich bin nur froh, dass morgen wenig Wind sein soll.

Dann kann Krah wieder auf Tour gehen - so gelangweilt ist sie wirklich seeehr anstrengend 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (7. Juli 2016)

Heute war es fast windstill (max. Windstärke 2), meistens sonnig oder leicht bewölkt, trocken und
im Vergleich zu den Vortagen schön warm 

Krah war entsprechend heute wieder mehr unterwegs und kam nur zwischendurch zum
Futtern oder Schlafen vorbei.

Außerdem kam sie meistens angeflogen, wenn ich auf der Streuobstwiese Insekten jagte - dann
landete sie im Gras und untersuchte alles, was da so krabbelt und hüpft.

Ein großes Heupferd hat sie entdeckt und verspeist.

Außerdem sind die roten Stachelbeeren reif und der Strauch hatte es ihr ebenfalls angetan 

Bei Tyri alles wie immer.

Tic ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht.

Bei Claudi ist auch alles unverändert.
Sie klettert und läuft viel und ich glaube, da sprießen ein paar neue Schwungfedern an den Flügeln 

Punky ist ebenfalls gut drauf.

Ich hatte befürchtet, dass sie sich "zurück zieht", weil sie Tic vermisst.

Aber das war nicht der Fall - ganz im Gegenteil.

Sie fliegt mich jetzt zum Füttern zuverlässig an.

Nachmittags sass sie viel am Fenster im Vorzimmer und machte den Eindruck, als ob sie raus möchte.

Also habe ich entschieden, sie bei jeder Fütterung raus  und ein paar Runden drehen zu lassen.

Das hat super geklappt 

Beim ersten Mal drehte sie nur relativ enge, tiefe Kreise um mich herum und landete dann auf dem
Futterdeckel in meiner Hand und verlangte ihre "Belohnung".

Dabei "leuchteten" ihre Augen.

Dann hob sie wieder ab und wurde mutiger.

Die Kreise wurden größer, höher und länger.

Als sie etwa auf Giebelhöhe des Haupthauses war, wurde sie wieder von
Altschwalben verfolgt und Richtung Tümpel um die Ecke gejagt.

Sie flog allerdings sehr viel besser und geschickter als beim ersten Mal, wo sie im Stall landete.

Kurz nachdem sie um die Ecke verschwunden war, erschien sie auch schon wieder - immer noch ihre
Jäger im Schlepptau......und landete zielsicher auf meiner Schulter....und ihre Verfolger drehten
erschrocken ab 

Punky hat eindeutig begriffen, dass sie bei mir sofort in Sicherheit ist 

Nach diesem Abenteuer hatte sie überhaupt nichts dagegen, erstmal wieder eine Pause im
Vogelzimmer einzulegen.

Von da ab machte sie bei jeder Fütterung einen kleinen AUsflug - und jedes Mal sah ihr Flugbild
gekonnter aus.

Beim letzten Ausflug des Tages, flog über dem Wäldchen beim Nachbarn ein
Schwarm Jungschwalben mit ihren Eltern.

Punky flog dahin und mischte sich eine Weile unter diese Gruppe - ich konnte sie
fast eine viertel Stunde nicht mehr ausmachen unter all den anderen.

Dann löste sie sich plötzlich von der Gruppe, kam aufgeregt schnatternd zurück, landete auf meiner
Hand und hatte einen Bärenhunger 

Danach war es dann mit Ausflügen für heute genug.

Die letzten 3 Fütterungen gab es drinnen.

Punky machte einen sehr zufriedenen Eindruck und sie wirkt irgendwie
"erwachsener", wenn sie von einem Rundflug zurück kommt.

Auf dem letzten Foto von heute sieht man eine pappensatt gefressene Punky,
der noch die letzte Fliege im Mundwinkel hängt und die auf ihrem Schlafplatz nur
noch auf "Licht aus" wartet 

Ich denke, ich werde es so erstmal weiter halten:

Jedes Mal zum Füttern geht es raus.

Dann kann Punky selbst entscheiden, ob und wie lange sie __ fliegen will.

Wenn sie zurück kommt und Pause machen will, geht sie solange zurück ins Vogelzimmer,
denn um in der Sitzecke Pausen zu machen, ist sie bei unerwarteten Bewegungen,
Erscheinen der Hunde oder anderer Menschen etc. zu schreckhaft.

Ich denke, im Vogelzimmer fühlt sie sich sicherer, um wirklich Pause zu machen.

Ich vermute, wenn das Wetter gut bleibt und genügend Futter einfach erjagbar ist,
wird Punky in den nächsten Tagen soweit sein, dass sie sich selbst versorgen
kann (zumindest, solange die Jagd einfach ist) und dann wird sie sich sicher einer
Gruppe anderer Jungschwalben anschließen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt wann und wie es soweit sein wird 

Hier die Fotos von heute - Krah auf dem Stalldach beim Verstecken
ihres Abendbrotes:


----------



## jolantha (8. Juli 2016)

Ein ganz normaler Tag also  . Schön für Dich, wenn es mal ohne große Aufregung abläuft.
Natürlich auch für uns. Schont die Nerven 
Was mit Tic passiert ist, werden wir wohl nie erfahren. 
Danke, Du bist meine morgendliche Lieblingslektüre


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2016)

Heute war der Tag zweigeteilt:
Vormittags überwiegend sonnig, warm, windstill - etwas schwül

Nachmittags geschlossen bedeckt, windig und oft Regen - ekliges Herbstwetter......

Krah war heute viel am __ Fliegen.
Es waren häufiger fremde Krähen in der Gegend und zunächst hatte ich gedacht, dass
Krah mit ihnen fliegt......

Aber irgendwann fiel mir auf, dass sie ziemlich halbrecherische Mnöver flog und irgendwie "sauer" wirkte -
ich habe fast den Eindruck, dass sie die anderen Krähen versuchte zu vertreiben....und es letztendlich
offensichtlich auch geschafft hat 

Als die Krähen weg waren, kam sie mit einem gigantischen Hunger zurück und nachdem sie
umfangreich gespeist hat, wurde im Fussabtreter noch etwas Vorrat versteckt - dafür plünderte sie den
Himbeerstrauch.

Ansonsten nichts Neues mit Krah und auch bei Tyri alles wie immer.

Mit Punky war ich heute Vormittag bei jeder Fütterung draußen.

Sie flog große Kreise und schließlich auch außer Sicht ums Haus.

Ihre Flugmanöver sind schon sehr gut geworden.

Obwohl sie noch dieses typische Flattern einer Jungschwalbe zeigt, ist sie
bereits sehr geschickt im Haken schlagen.

Wieder wurde sie von den Altschwalben gejagt, als sie höher stieg..

Nur diesmal hat sie sich nicht zu mir gerettet, sondern ist Haken schlagend ausgewichen, bis die
Altschwalben aufgaben und sich wieder der Insektenjagd hingaben.

Erst dann kam Punky angeflogen, landete auf meiner Hand und verlangte Futter 

Da es ab Mittags anfing, ungemütlich zu werden, beschloss ich, heute den bereits seit einigen Tagen
geplanten Großputz im Vogelzimmer zu machen.

Außerdem klettert und hüpft Claudi mittlerweile so geschickt, dass ich umbauen
wollte, damit sie mehr Platz hat.

Jetzt steht ihr Kletterturm neben der Duschwanne und in der Duschwanne befindet sich
Kies, Vogelsand, Erde und eine Kieselgurlache für Staubbäder.

Claudi hat das gleich intensiv genutzt und findet die erweiterte Kletterwand auch klasse.

Wie sie es allerdings geschafft hat, vom Kletterturm in das an der Wand hängende Vogelhaus zu gelangen,
ist mir schleierhaft 

Am späten Nachmittag bin ich dann in einer Regenpause nochmal mit Punky rausgegangen, als auch
andere Schwalben unterwegs waren.

Fast 20 Minuten war sie unterwegs, bevor sie wieder auf meiner Hand landete.

Da sich die nächste Regenfront bereits ankündigte, habe ich sie dann wieder rein gebracht und bin
noch mal schnell auf die Streuobstwiese, um Insekten zu jagen.

Plötzlich hörte ich ein paar Schwalben Alarm machen.

Hoch über der Wiese stand praktisch bewegungslos das Sperberweibchen.

Da allerdings überhaupt keine Jungvögel da waren, drehte sie irgendwann ab und verschwand.

Was war ich froh, dass Punky schon längst wieder sicher im Vogelzimmer sass!

Soweit zu heute...und hier die Fotos:


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2016)

So ist fein keine Verluste, jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2016)

Siehst Du Troll, das ist der Grund, weshalb ich morgens lese, dann kann ich schlimme Nachrichten
besser verarbeiten


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2016)

Heute war das, was ich einen "schönen Sommertag" nennen würde 

Überwiegend sonnig, schön warm, nicht zu heiss, klare Luft und leichte Brise. 

Entsprechend waren massenweise Vögel am Himmel und Insekten auf den Wiesen unterwegs 

Für uns war es ein Tag, wo alles anders kam, als erwartet 

Zunächst habe ich wie jeden Morgen für alle Zöglinge das Frühstück vorbereitet. 

Als alles fertig war, schnappte ich mir mein Tablett und begab mich zur Dielentür. 

Wenn ich die Tür aufmachte, musste immer alles schnell gehen, denn ich wurde jeden 
Morgen von einer ausgehungerten Krah an der Tür "überfallen" und es musste SOFORT 
Futter in den weit aufgesperrten Schnabel!

Auch heute öffnete ich die Tür und................................................NICHTS!

Ich konnte es gar nicht glauben. 

Ina kam auch gerade um die Ecke.

Ich: hast Du Krah gesehen?

Sie: nein - sie war auch heute Morgen, als ich den Hund raus ließ noch nicht da. 

Normalerweise sitzt sie da vor der Tür, um Guten Morgen zu sagen.......

Krah war defintiv nicht da.....und sie tauchte auch den ganzen Tag nicht bei uns auf!

Mein allererster Impuls war:
Freude - sie hatte es offensichtlich geschafft mit der "Wildnis" 

Dass ihr etwas passiert ist, glaubte ich irgendwie von Anfang an nicht - ich kann nicht sagen warum, 
aber ich hatte kein schlechtes Gefühl......

Als wir beim Kaffee sassen, fiel mir etwas ein: 

Jeden Abend, wenn ich aus dem Vogelzimmer gegen 20.30 Uhr von der letzten Fütterung kam, 
habe ich, wenn Krah noch da war und irgendwo auf den Dächern sass, sie gerufen und sie kam 
sofort, um sich noch ihr "Betthupferl" abzuholen. 

Gestern Abend sass sie, als ich aus dem Vogelzimmer kam auf dem __ Giebel des Stalldaches. 

Als ich sie rief, um ihr ihr Leckerli zu geben, bekam ich zwar eine krächzende Antwort und ein Flügelschlagen, 
aber sie kam nicht runter. 

Ich habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und vermutete, dass sie einfach satt war. 

Mit der Sache heute erscheint das Erlebnis von gestern in einem anderen Licht - ich glaube, sie 
war schon "auf dem Sprung". 

Ab Mittags flogen immer wieder viele Krähen über die Nachbarhöfe und meinen Hof und es gab viel 
Lärm. 

Ina und ich waren mehrfach unabhängig voneinander der Meinung, auch Krah s Ruf ab und an aus der
Gegend hinter dem Miniwäldchen in der Nachbarschaft gehört zu haben.

Krah krächtzt immer noch sehr "heiser", deutlich leiser und unvollständig
"als würde ihr das Wort im letzten Viertel im Halse stecken bleiben". 

Dieses Krächzen ist unverwechselbar. 

Gegen 3 Uhr dann hatte ich die Bestätigung: 

5 oder 6 Krähen flogen laut krächzend hinten über die Koppeln. 

Sie wurden aus Richtung des Wäldchens verfolgt von 3 Krähen, die in sauberer 
3er Formation die Truppe vor sich hertrieben. 

Abgesehen davon, dass eine krächzte wie Krah, hatte sie (rechts außen) auch die Lücke 
im Flügelgefieder - es war mit sehr, sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit unsere Krah - vermutlich mit 
meinem Revierinhaberpärchen 

Es sieht ganz so aus, als wäre Krah jetzt wirklich "adoptiert" und darf die zwei bei der Revierverteidigung unterstützen 

Ich bin wirklich überglücklich, dass Krah die Kurve bekommen hat - aber es war auch richtig, richtig komisch. 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man sich so sehr in so kurzer Zeit an so einen kleinen Racker gewöhnen kann 

Heute Morgen fehlte wirklich immer etwas: 

erst die stürmische Begrüssung, dann Krahs Geplansche und ihre Spielchen und dann das ständige: 

"Krah, nein - nicht auf den Stuhl/Tisch/an die Schuhe/auf s Autodach/nicht den Hund ärgern etc." und dann als Folge ihr 
schief gelegtes Köpfchen, wenn sie einen Moment überlegt, ob sie das "Nein" ignorieren soll oder nicht um dann 
schließlich wegzuhüpfen und weiter mit Stöckchen zu spielen, als habe sie nie etwas anderes vor gehabt. 

Es fehlte wirklich richtig, richtig was.......

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob und wann sie noch mal wieder bei uns in der Sitzecke zu Besuch auftaucht.

....ach ja, und ein letztes Geschenk hat sie auch da gelassen 

Heute Morgen lag der vor meiner Tür: 

  

Nun könnte man meinen, den hat sie zufällig da liegen lassen - aber das glaube ich nicht.

Krah hat öfter kleine Geschenke in Form von besonders ausgesuchten Steinen und Stöckchen 
morgens vor die Tür gelegt. 

Und wenn bei mir ein "Geschenk" vor der Tür lag, lag auch immer eines bei 
Ina vor der Tür - und ihr Eingang ist um die Ecke. 

Da bleibt mir erst mal nur zu sagen: 

Viel Glück kleine Krah und lass Dich ab und an mal wieder sehen 

Soweit zu Krah - Fotos von ihr gibt es entsprechend heute nicht. 



Bei Tyri alles im grünen Bereich. 

Dann ging es nach der Überraschung mit Krah weiter: 

Ich komme zur ersten Fütterung ins Vogelzimmer und werde stürmisch von Punky und Claudi 
begrüsst. 

Beide ließen sich erstmal wie immer füttern. 

Mein Plan war, die Zwei abzufüttern, dann die Türen wieder zu, alle anderen Tiere versorgen 
und dann zur zweiten Fütterung Punky raus lassen.....

Aber Punky hatte ihre eigenen Pläne 

Nach dem 4. Futtertier flog sie zur geschlossenen Tür, setzte sich auf den Zweig davor 
und gab mir zu verstehen, dass sie raus will. 

Also habe ich die Tür aufgemacht. 

Punky flog raus, stieg sofort hoch Richtung Himmel, mischte sich unter die dort fliegenden 
Jungschwalben aus dem Stall (die, die ihren ersten Flugtag hatten, als Tic verschwand) und drei Minuten 
später waren alle verschwunden 

Es war das erste Mal, dass Punky nicht erst mal um mich herumgeflogen ist, Zwischenlandungen zum 
Futtern gemacht hat und gleich weg war. 

Zumal sie ja kaum gefrühstückt hatte: 
4 Futtertiere! .....Normal waren für die erste Mahlzeit mindestens 10 - 20 - ja nachdem, was es war. 

Auch hier hatte ich kein schlechtes Gefühl. 

Punky wollte selbst raus und sie ist gezielt weggeflogen - nicht unter Druck - insofern war ich 
nicht sonderlich unruhig. 

Als Punky bis Mittag immer noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht war, habe ich nicht mehr damit gerechnet, 
dass sie wieder kommt. 

Sie muss selbst Futter erjagen können - sonst wäre sie längst wieder da gewesen. 

Und da die Bindung nicht so tief war, dachte ich, dass sie,wenn sie Anschluss gefunden hat, 
bei den anderen bleibt. 


Claudi war "einsam". 

Sie piepte kläglich, wenn ich nach ihr schaute und ich überlegte, wie ich für etwas mehr Beschäftigung sorgen könnte. 

Da Claudi schon seit geraumer Zeit auch alle toten Futtertiere immer erst durchkaut, bevor sie sie abschluckt, 
dachte ich mir, ich probiere mal, ihr die Heimchen lebend auszusetzen......

Das war eine super Idee 

Claudi jagte in der Dusche mit wahrer Begeisterung und genau so geschickt und erfolgreich, wie letztes Jahr Marco in seiner 
Jagdwanne. 

Da das so gut klappte und Claudi die Grashüpfer immer gerne mochte, habe ich ihr auch noch eine Menge lebender 
Grashüpfer gesammelt und ausgesetzt. 

Auch die waren kein Problem für sie - sie verfolgte die Hüpfer durch die Duschwanne und wenn sie auf die Äste und Zweige 
hüpften, dann war Claudi in Windeseile hinterhergeklettert und letztendlich erwischte sie sie alle 

Als ich gegen 17 Uhr in der Sitzecke sass - ich hatte gerade Besuch - hörte ich plötzlich einen vertrauten Ruf. 

Wie von der Tarantel gestochen schoss ich hoch, griff den Futterdeckel und stellte mich rufend auf den Hof - und 
keine Sekunde später landete wie ein geölter Blitz eine hungrige Punky auf meiner Hand 

Ich konnte es gar nicht fassen! 

Punky ist zurück gekommen und wie selbstverständlich hat sie sich füttern lassen.

Als ich sie anschließend ins Vogelzimmer trug, ließ sie das geschehen und sowie wir drinnen waren, flog sie auf 
ihren Schlafplatz und machte Pause. 

Ich ließ die Tür offen und ging erstmal los, um Insekten zu jagen, denn für Vorräte hatte ich heute nicht mehr gesorgt.

Irgendwann ist Punky wohl wieder raus geflogen und nochmal unterwegs gewesen. 

Jedenfalls gegen 19 Uhr kam sie wieder vom Himmel auf meine Hand gesegelt, futterte den Futterdeckel leer, ließ 
sich wieder rein tragen und begab sich dann endgültig zur Nachtruhe. 

Sie muss ganz schön kaputt gewesen sein, denn ihre Augen fielen schon zu, bevor ich den Raum verlassen hatte 

Jetzt ist die Tür zu und beide Vögel schlafen. 

Morgen früh werd ich die Tür wieder auf lassen. 

Punky hat die "Feuerprobe" bestanden - ab sofort muss sie selbst entscheiden, wann, wie oft und 
wie lange sie __ fliegen will und ob sie wiederkommen möchte oder nicht. 

Soweit zu einem Tag, an dem alles anders kam, als erwartet 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2016)

Ist das rührend mit krahs geschenkesteinchen! Das habe ich ja noch nie vorher gehört, dass krähen geschenke machen... wie süß! 
Ich glaube,  sie wird dich immer besuchen kommen, wenn sie erst die erste "eigene wohnung" bezogen hat!

Lg ina


----------



## Krächzi (9. Juli 2016)

Dieses tolle Geschenk-Steinchen, das für Krähen-Verhältnisse doch recht groß zu sein scheint, musst Du schon in Ehren halten und ihm irgendwo einen besonderen Platz geben.


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2016)

das Steinchen hat seinen Ehrenplatz bereits 

Es liegt zusammen mit einem kleinen Stück Holz, welches die perfekte Form einer Pfeilspitze hat 
und das Krah mir vor einiger Zeit "geschenkt" hat, bei den Runensteinen.....

....wo wären sie besser aufgehoben als dort 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (10. Juli 2016)

Also ist Krah erwachsen geworden, und hat sich abgenabelt. Ich schwanke noch zwischen  und.
Aber sie kommt bestimmt zwischenzeitlich mal wieder angedüst, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juli 2016)

Jetzt musste ich wirklich ein Tränchen wegdrücken, Danke für dieses schöne Raben-Happyend!


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2016)

Heute war wieder mal ein extremer Tag - wettertechnisch 

Es war schon morgens "stehende" Luft - schwül-warm und kaum Wind.
Die Luft fühlte sich an, als würde jede Sekunde ein Gewitter aufziehen - aber das war und
ist glücklicherweise nicht in SIcht.

Von Krah habe ich heute nichts gesehen und gehört 

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn Krah sich wenigstens mal kurz sehen ließe, damit
wir wissen, dass es ihr wirklich gut geht.

Es ist immer wieder ein "komisches" Gefühl, wenn die Zöglinge so plötzlich weg sind und
die Erleichterung ist erst da, wenn sie wieder auftauchen und man sieht, dass es ihnen gut geht und sie
es wirklich geschafft haben.

Mein einziger Trost war, dass auch von unserem Revierpaar keine Spur zu sehen oder zu hören war.

Das lässt mich hoffen, dass sie zusammen unterwegs sind.

Heute sind überhaupt nur 2 x Krähenschwärme durchgezogen - ansonsten war heute absolut
krähenfrei.

Bei Tyri: awi  (alles wie immer  )

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich freudig begrüßt und beide Vögel futterten wie die
Weltmeister.

Ich habe gleich die Tür aufgelassen, falls Punky raus will.

Aber Punky dachte gar nicht daran 

Ich glaube sie hatte Muskelkater von gestern.

Nachdem sie pappensatt war, flog sie wieder auf ihren Schlafplatz, gähnte herzhaft und
schloss die Augen für ein 2. Nickerchen 


Ich ging dann erstmal die anderen Tiere versorgen.

Gegen 10 Uhr tauchte Punky dann an der Sitzecke auf (nach der 3. Fütterung) und verbrachte mehr oder weniger
den halben Tag dort auf der Schaukel.

Ab und an ein kleiner Rundflug, aber ansonsten sass sie unter dem Carportdach, machte Gefiederpflege,
schlief ein wenig und beobachtete sehr aufmerksam alles, was um sie herum in der Luft und am Boden geschah.

Ab und an flog ein Insekt an ihrem Schnabel vorbei und sie bettelte es dann an frei nach dem Motto:
"Flieg mir in den Schnabel - flieg mir in den Schnabel" 

Am späteren Nachmittag bekamen wir dann einen angekündigten "Neuzugang" 

Raymond (Ray) ist eine kleine Rauchschwalbe, die, als sie noch fast unbefiedert war, unter dem Nest
gefunden wurde.

Auch die anderen waren aus dem Nest geflüchtet, überlebten aber entweder den Sturz nicht oder wurden von einem
Milan abgegriffen.

Die Finder päppelten Ray auf.

Er sieht absolut top aus und ist m.E: etwas älter als Punky.

Ray sieht aus wie eine fertige Schwalbe und könnte vom körperlichen
Entwicklungsstand her m.E. schon seit einiger Zeit  draußen überleben.

Allerdings kam bei den Zieheltern dann ein Problem auf:

Ray ließ sich nicht auswildern 

Die kleine Schwalbe war, wenn sie draußen war wohl recht ängstlich und "klammerte" sich
quasi an seine Zieheltern.

Diese hatten Sorge, dass sie Ray nicht genügend vorbereiten können, damit sie draußen leben
und überleben kann und da sie sehr an Ray hängen, suchten sie für die Kleine
schweren Herzens einen Ort, wo sie vielleicht mit anderen Schwalben besser in Kontakt gebracht
werden kann.

Da ihnen mein Aufzuchtbericht von Pummelchen bei der Wildvogelhilfe (von 2011) sehr zusagte,
riefen sie mich an, ob ich ggf. bereit wäre, Ray zur Abnabelung und Auswilderung aufzunehmen?

Natürlich war ich das.

So setzte sich die Familie mit Ray ins Auto und kam ca 1,5 Std. später (aus der Klieler Gegend)
bei uns an.

Wir sind gleich ins Vogelzimmer gegangen und haben Ray mit Punky bekannt gemacht 

Zunächst bekam Ray den Schreck seines Lebens, als er die andere Schwalbe sah.

Punky hat gleich mal einen Miniangriff versucht - frei nach dem Motto:

"so ist es mir schließlich auch ergangen".

Anschließend sassen die zwei an verschiedenen Stellen im Vogelzimmer und es sah nicht wirklich
so aus, als würden sie sich miteinander beschäftigen.

Ray war jedes Mal froh, wenn sie ihre Zieheltern wieder ins Zimmer kommen sah.

Man konnte schon deutlich sehen, dass die drei eine super Bindung haben.

Als seine Famlie fort war und ich nur noch allein ins Vogelzimmer kam, schaute Ray zunächst immer irritiert, nahm
ein Futtertier und flog dann weg auf einen entfernteren Sitzplatz.

Aber auch Punky war plötzlich sehr "distanziert" - auch sie nahm gerade mal ein Futtertier und wich mir ansonsten aus 

Ich konnte das gar nicht glauben!

Die einzige, die völlig normal war und sich durch nichts stören ließ, war Claudi.

Da die zwei so "fremdelten" bin ich erstmal wieder raus gegangen und erst nach 1,5 Std. wiedergekommen zum
Füttern.

Da hatten die beiden dann richtig Hunger und kamen mir bettelnd entgegengeflogen 

Nach dem Füttern nahm ich Punky mit ins Vorzimmer und schloss die Tür zum Vogelzimmer.

Ich wollte Punky nochmal anbieten raus zu __ fliegen.

Aber keine Chance - sie wollte zurück ins Vogelzimmer!

Das zeigte mir, dass sie doch mehr an Ray interessiert ist, als es am Anfang den Anschein hatte 

Den Rest des Tages bin ich immer wieder mal zum Füttern reingegangen und habe die Vögel ansonsten
in Ruhe gelassen.

Von mal zu mal taute Ray mehr auf und machte einen "sichereren" Eindruck.

Bei der letzten Fütterung wirkte sie lange nicht mehr so verloren und auch Punky war wieder ganz die Alte 

Ray wird noch einige Tage drinnen bleiben müssen, bis sie sich an die neue Umgebung und an mich gewöhnt hat.

Natürlich werde ich Punky weiterhin anbieten, raus zu gehen, wenn sie will.

Ich habe aber die Hoffnung, dass sie noch lange genug immer wieder kommt, so dass Ray später ihren
ersten Ausflug in Punky s Schlepptau machen kann.

Ray wird auf jeden Fall ab morgen auch lebende Fluginsekten im Zimmer ausgesetzt bekommen, damit sie
schon mal ein wenig jagen üben kann 

Tja, soweit zu heute - hier die Fotos:


----------



## Tanny (11. Juli 2016)

Heute war es wechselhaft: Wolken und Sonne gaben sich die Klinke in die Hand.

Aber es blieb trocken.

Dafür hatten wir sehr frischen Wind und in Böen wurde es auch schon mal richtig heftig.

Krah hat sich bei uns nicht gemeldet.
Aber ich vermute, dass ich sie gesehen habe 

Am späten Vormittag startete eine einzelne Krähe von den hohen Bäumen im Wäldchen beim Nachbarn
und flog über meine Streuobstwiese Richtung Moor.

Genau als sie über die Wiese segelte, wurde sie von einer Windböe erfasst und geriet dadurch in
Schräglage, so dass ich von unten ihre Oberseite sehen konnte.

Da leuchtete an der rechten Flügelspitze deutlich sichtbar ein weißer Fleck.

Das wäre schon ein sehr großer Zufall, wenn hier eine Krähe mit einem Farbfehler im rechten
Flügelgefieder rumfliegt.

Und Krah hatte ja diesen weissen Fleck, der nicht mehr raus ging - ein Relikt aus der Zeit,
als sie sich noch immer auf den Flügel gekotet hatte - zur Erinnerung:

 

Am späten Nachmittag sass eine Reitermutter bei mir in der Sitzecke, als ein paar Krähen
im Wäldchen krächzten.

Die Mutter, die nur einmal pro Woche da ist und Krah also nicht täglich gehört und gesehen hatte,
meinte so: Oh, ist Krah im Wäldchen?

Ina und ich hatten schon öfter heute dieses "andere" Krächzen gehört und vermutet, dass es Krah sein könnte.
Aber wir trauten unserem eigenen Gehör da nicht  ......schließlich könnte auch nur "der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken"
gewesen sein.

Umso mehr freute uns, dass ein neutraler Mensch, der gar nicht wusste, dass Krah weg ist, sie offensichtlich auch
erkannt hat 


Tyri sieht im Moment erbärmlich aus - und noch erbärmlicher, nachdem sie  irgendwo gebadet hat.

Sie scheint gerade in der Mauser zu sein - ihre Brustfarbe wird so langsam gelber - endlich.

Da sie aber so fröhlich und aktiv drauf ist, wie immer, scheint sonst nichts zu sein.


Bei Claudi habe ich heute zum ersten Mal deutlich sehen können, dass zumindest das Kopfgefieder auch endlich
glatt wird.

Außerdem putzt sie sich ständig und dabei __ fliegen die Flaumfedern nur so.

Auch sie sieht zunehmend "nackter" aus, ist aber genau wie Tyri bester Dinge und sehr aktiv.

Das kleine Vogelhäuschen an der Wand ist übrigens ihr neuster Lieblingsplatz.


...und nun zu meinen zwei Rabauken:

Punky und Claudi begrüßten mich heute Morgen stürmisch und lautstark.
Ray s Begrüssung viel zurückhaltender und deutlich leiser aus.

Heute Morgen/Vormittag machte Ray noch stark den Eindruck, Heimweh zu haben 

Sie war distanziert, frass für mein Dafürhalten viel zu sparsam - sie nahm gerade mal zwei oder drei
Futtertiere - dann war Schluss (Punky verspeist da locker bis zum 10 fachen)

Außerdem musste ich mit den Fliegen immer tricksen.

Ray findet Fliegen blöd, Grashüpfer gehen so und am besten sind Heimchen.

Wegen der Nährstoffe war es mir aber wichtig, so wenig Heimchen wie möglich zu füttern
und so viele Fluginsekten wie möglich.

Also bekam Ray immer, wenn ich kam und sie Hunger hatte, als erstes einen großen Haps Fliegen - die
bot ich ihr so lange an, bis sie nicht mehr wollte (meist nach dem 2. Haps).

Dann ging es weiter mit Grashüpfern - auch da nahm sie so etwa zwei.

Danach klemmte sie den Schnabel zu - es sei denn, ich kam dann nochmal mit Heimchen -
die passten dann plötzlich wieder 

Punky kam nach jeder Fütterung erstmal mit raus, flog mehr oder weniger lange (5 Minuten bis 30 Minuten),
verbrachte dann eine Weile in der Sitzecke und kam anschließend zur nächsten Fütterung wieder mit
ins Vogelzimmer, wo ich sie dann ca eine Stunde ließ.

Gegen Mittag wurde Ray etwas mutiger:
Wenn Punky mich laut bettelnd anflog, wollte Ray nicht zurück stehen und flog mich ebenfalls an.

Ihr Betteln allerdings klingt eher wie ein leises "darf ich bitte auch was?"
im Vergleich zu Punkys  Befehlston: "schieb jetzt endlich was zu essen rein - mach hinne....."

Morgens war es noch so, dass Ray Angst vor Punky hatte ....auch wenn Punky gar nichts gemacht hat!

Mittags traute Ray sich auch auf dem Rand der Futterschale zu sitzen - gegenüber von Punky - und
wenn Punky zu laut bettelte, fauchte Ray sie noch etwas schüchtern mit geöffnetem Schnabel an 

Nachmttags hatte sich dann das Blatt gewendet:

Punky hat Angst vor Ray!

Wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer komme, jagt Ray Punky weg und will allein auf der Futterschüssel/Hand sitzen.

Da habe ich dann erstmal bei beiden Vögeln klargestellt, dass, solange ich da bin ich der
Boss bin - und nur ich - und damit beide das Recht haben auf der Hand zu sitzen.

Ray würde am liebsten nur auf meiner Hand oder Schulter sitzen und ich habe fast den
Eindruck, als ob sie mich "eifersüchtig" vor Punky abschirmen will 

Ich bin ja ein großer Befürworter von Prägung bei Wildtierzöglingen, damit die Tiere nach der
Auswilderung ihren Bezug behalten können, solange sie ihn brauchen.

Bei Ray allerdings denke ich, ist die Prägung zu heftig ausgefallen.

Das geht über ein "normales" Ersatzeltern/Zögling Verhältnis" hinaus.

Ich würde sagen, Punky ist fehlgeprägt.

Für sie sind Menschen "ihresgleichen" und andere Schwalben bedrohlich.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ihre Zieheltern große Probleme bekamen, als sie versuchten,
Ray auszuwildern.

Ohne mein Vogelzimmer (und damit zwangsläufig stark eingeschränktem Menschenkontakt) und
Punky, durch die Ray sich gezwungenermaßen mit anderen Schwalben auseinandersetzen muss,
hätte ich meine Zweifel, dass hinzubekommen.

Draußen wäre sie so, wie sie sich heute Morgen gab hoffnungslos verloren, wenn die Altschwalben sie
angreifen.

Heute Abend hat Punky sich nach dem Füttern zu Ray auf den __ Holzbock begeben und versucht, sich Ray
zu nähern.

Den Versuch hat sie aber schnell abgebrochen, als Ray ihr mit weit geöffnetem Schnabel eine Drohung
aussprach.

Also zog Punky sich ans äußerste Ende der Stange zurück.

Aber immerhin sitzen sie heute erstmals freiwillig auf derselben Stange zusammen 

Ich vermute, sie werden sich jetzt jeden Tag ein Stück mehr annähern.

Das ist schon sehr spannend mit den beiden - und für mich auch neu - ich bin sehr
gespannt, wie das weiter geht 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2016)

Ich will Krah wiederhaben !!


----------



## Eriberto (12. Juli 2016)

Tyri sieht ja echt - wie Claudi - fast wie ein gerupftes Huhn aus . Kirstin, wie kannst Du, insbesondere Tyri nur so 'unter die Leute lassen' ?
Das fällt doch alles auf Dich zurück .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2016)

Anne, ich auch!!!! 

....zumindest ab und an mal zu Besuch........

 Du kannst ihr ja mal eine mediale Botschaft senden, dass sie dringend vorbeischauen muss, damit das 
Tagebuch weiter geht 

Florian, ...also ich habe sie "anständig" unter die Leute gelassen (siehe die alten Fotos). 

Wie sie jetzt aussieht - da habe ich keinen Einfluss drauf gehabt 

Mich hat sie gestern extrem an Marco erinnert - die Zeit der Mauser, wo er ständig unter dem Rotlicht sass.....
....und schließlich wurde aus dem häßlichen Entlein ein Schwan 


Ein Tag, der ohne  anfängt, kann eigentlich nur noch mies weiter gehen 

Heute war das Wetter - mal wieder - wechselhaft. 
Sonne und warm oder Wolken, Regen, kalt....und das alles im kurzen Wechsel. 
Abends dann noch ein richtig heftiger Platzregen mit Gewitter in der Ferne und direkt danach: 
strahlend blauer Himmel, klare Luft, windstill - ein "Traumabend".......

Der Morgen fing damit an, dass mir meine Kaffeemühle den Dienst versagte - nachdem sie gefühlt gerade 
mal zwei Kaffeebohnen  gemahlen hatte 

Zum Zerlegen keine Zeit - das musste warten, bis Abends. 

Dann hatte ich das Frühstück für s Vogelzimmer fertig, das mir dann mitsamt 
Müslischale zu Boden schepperte - "Scherben bringen Glück" oder wie war das?

Also neues Frühstück gemacht. 

Als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, erwartete mich eine tolle Überraschung 

Ray hat wohl über Nacht "die Kurve bekommen"....

Zwei lautstark bettelnde Schwalben umkreisten mich und schimpften, dass ich so spät bin. 

Beide landeten auf meiner Hand und ließen sich abwechselnd füttern - und wenn es ihnen nicht schnell genug ging, 
bedienten sich auch beide selbst aus der Schale 

Von "Feindschaft" keine Spur mehr. 

Sie hielten zwar noch geringgradig Abstand, aber außer den auch unter Geschwistern üblichen, kleinen 
Kappeleien ums Futter gab es keinen Streit mehr 

Ray hat sich von seiner ganzen AUsstrahlung verändert. 

Sie benahm sich wie eine Schwalbe. 

Ich musste direkt 2 x hinschauen, um die zwei zu unterscheiden: 
sie bettelten gleich laut, sie schimpften gleich laut, sie futterten gleich viel und sahen sich von der 
Körperhaltung und vom übrigen Verhalten zum Verwechseln ähnlich. 

Da ich Punky nach dem Füttern die Tür aufmachen wollte, habe ich tatsächlich die zwei mehrmals genau 
verglichen, bevor ich sicher war, den richtigen Vogel im Vorzimmer zu haben - das wäre ja was geworden, wenn 
ich die falsche Schwalbe raus lasse......

Punky war bis auf ein paar 30 minütige Unterbrechungen, 
wo ich sie ins Vogelzimmer brachte, den ganzen Tag draußen. 

Meistens drehte sie ein paar kleine Runden und sass dann an der Sitzecke. 

Einmal war sie extrem lange weg - ich war zwischenzeitlich auf der Wiese, Insekten jagen. 

Als ich zurück kam, war sie immer noch nicht wieder da, was mich ein wenig wunderte. 

Naja, ich habe erstmal die Insekten "sortiert" - da hörte ich von der Diele Schwalbenlärm. 

Als ich rein kam, sah ich das Drama: 

Sunny und Pummelchen scheuchten Punky durch den Raum - immer hin und her und 
Punky wirkte schon ziemlich "fertig". 

Ich hielt meine Hand hoch und rief sie - noch eine Runde und Punky stürzte sich aus 
vollem Flug auf die "rettende" Hand......und Sunny und Pummelchen drehten ab 

Anders, als damals im Stall hat Punky mich sofort als "sicheren Rückzugsort" betrachtet und 
sie war nicht sonderlich aufgeregt, sondern ging sofort zur Tagesordnung über: Betteln - Hunger!!!!

Mit Ray habe ich heute zwei Dinge geübt: 

Zum Einen, dass sie nur noch auf der Hand und nicht mehr auf Kopf und Nacken landet. 

Das klappt schon super!

Außerdem hat sie heute gelernt, Futter im Flug von der Pinzette zu holen - mittlerweile 
macht sie das so routiniert, wie Punky 

....und selbst jagen im Vogelzimmer funktioniert auch richtig gut 

Am späten Nachmittag hatte ich schon fast Mühe, die zwei Schwalben zu trennen, 
damit Punky nochmal raus kann. 

Ray wollte unbedingt hinterher - aber gleich am ersten Tag? 
 das war mir dann doch etwas zu früh........

Als der große Platzregen kam, hatte ich beide Vögel drinnen. 

Ich rechnete damit, dass das Wetter nun den ganzen ABend so bleiben würde, als gegen 19 Uhr plötzlich der 
Regen aufhörte, der Himmel strahlend blau wurde, kein WInd und glasklare Luft. 

Innerhalb von Sekunden waren zig Schwalben am Himmel und schossen kreuz und quer lautstark sabbelnd über dem 
Hof. 

Ich ließ Punky nochmal raus und sie msichte sich sofrt unter all die Jungschwalben am Himmel. 

Fast 2 Stunden war sie mit den anderen unterwegs, bevor sich der Schwarm langsam auflöste und alle irgendwie 
nach Hause strebten. 

Auch Punky kam zurück, landete auf meiner Hand und ließ sich zurück ins Vogelzimmer bringen. 

Ich glaube, jetzt hat sie wirklich richtig Anschluss gefunden und ich vermute, wenn wir eine stabile 
Schönwetterlage bekommen, wird der Tag kommen, wo Punky einen ganzen Tag oder sogar ein oder zwei Nächte weg 
bleiben wird. 

Da ich gerne möchte, dass Ray nach Möglichkeit ihr erstes Mal mit Punky zusammen raus geht, werde ich voraussichtlich 
den nächsten stabilen Schönwettertag nutzen, um Ray mit raus zu lassen. 

Sie fliegt sehr gut, kann jagen und scheint mich als neue Bezugsperson angenommen zu haben - außerdem 
haben sie und Punky "Kontakt" aufgenommen - m.E: beste Voraussetzungen, für einen Versuch - jetzt brauchen wir 
nur noch schönes Wetter 

Ach ja, Ray hat heute bei einer Mahlzeit sage und schreibe 6 Grashüpfer und rund 30 __ Fliegen verdrückt!!!

.....dafür mault sie jetzt, wenn es Heimchen gibt - die will sie nicht mehr 


Krah habe ich heute weder gesehen, noch gehört - auch die anderen Krähen nicht. 


Tyri ist heute nicht einmal aufgetaucht 

Um sie mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen, denn ich glaube nicht, dass 
sie so plötzlich einfach so weg bleiben würde.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie keinem Räuber zum Opfer gefallen ist und wieder auftaucht 


Claudi war heute Morgen topfit, kernig drauf und lief und kletterte wie ein Weltmeister durch ihren Dschungel. 

Am späten Nachmittag gegen 16 Uhr wirkte sie dann plötzlich "sterbenskrank" 

Sie legte sich auf den Bauch, zitterte leicht, hatte den Schnabel halb geöffnet und sah richtig elend aus. 

Dass ich sie in die Hand nehmen konnte, ohne, dass sie abhaute oder biss, war schon ungewöhnlich - es
musste ihr richtig schlecht gehen 

Als ich sie in der Hand hielt, durfte ich auch noch feststellen, dass sie flüssigen Durchfall - klar wie Wasser hatte. 

Da sie so eine Art Schüttelfrost zu haben schien, drehte ich ihr erstmal die Rotlichtwärmelampe ein, wo sie auch gleich 
drunter hocken blieb, als ich sie dort hinsetzte und dann holte ich eine Kohlekomprette in ein paar Tropfen Wasser 
aufgelöst, in der ich eine Bienendrohnenmade badete - (das einzige Futter, was sie noch anrührte). 

Die von der Komprette schwarze Made futterte sie auch brav auf, bevor sie wieder unter dem Rotlicht in sich 
zusammen sank. 

Mehr konnte ich im Moment nicht für sie machen, außer ihr Ruhe zu gönnen - also ging ich erstmal raus. 

Als ich eine knappe Stunde später wieder kam, um Punky rein zu bringen und Ray zu füttern, traute ich meinen Augen nicht: 

Claudi turnte wieder in ihrer Kletterburg rum, als sei niemals etwas gewesen und ihr Kot ist wieder normal  

Also entweder hat sie einen Magen Darm Infekt, wo die Kohle irgendwelche Gifte gebunden hat oder aber sie 
hat irgendetwas aus meinem tägliche "Blumenstrauss" gefressen, was sie nicht vertrug - da hat 
dann wohl auch die Kohle geholfen. 

Abends hat Claudi sich dann wie irre geputzt. 
Das erinnerte mich sehr an Marco, der ja zur Mauser auch solche Putzorgien hinlegte. 
Aber genau wie bei Marco konnte ich bei Claudi keinen Parasitenbefall feststellen.

Auf jeden Fall "fliegen die Federn" bei ihren Putzorgien - also die alten, kaputten Federn....
...vielleicht erstrahlt sie ja dann bald in einem neuen, funktionsfähigeren Federkleid 

....ach ja, und heute Abend habe ich auch meine Kaffeemühle zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder 
zusammengebaut bekommen - jetzt geht sie wieder 

Also zumindest ein versöhnlicher ABschluss eines ziemlich durchwachsenen Tages 

Hier ein paar Fotos von heute:


----------



## Eriberto (13. Juli 2016)

So, so, Kirstin. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Du neben einer Vogelaufzuchtstation auch noch einen Hundeknast betreibst .
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Ida17 (13. Juli 2016)

Bei dem ersten Bild musste ich auch zwei Mal hinschauen bis ich den Wauzi sah, ich hatte an für sich einen Vogel erwartet! 
Klasse, dass sich Claudi wieder erholt hat! Wenn Krah und Tyri sich schon nicht blicken lassen, dann bitte nicht noch einen Verlust aus anderer Sicht!


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2016)

ohje, 

das Foto sollte da gar nicht mit rein 

 "Hundeknast" ist gut. 

Ich kam auf die Idee, als ich Krahs Kinderstube abbaute und der Fütterer wieder frei war. 

Basti hat vor ca 2 Wochen Henne Nr. 7 gerissen ....... 

Seither kommt er tagsüber nur noch mit Maulkorb raus, den er verständlicherweise nicht sonderlich mag. 

Da er tagsüber die meiste Zeit auf einem Stuhl in der Sitzecke liegt, kam ich in Erinnerung an 
die erste Zeit mit Krah auf die Idee, den Stuhl in den Fütterer zu stellen. 

Dann kann er weiterhin draußen bei uns sein, aber sein "Kampfhundequipment" ausgezogen bekommen. 

Wenn er raus will, kriegt er den Maulkorb um und kann draußen rumlaufen. 

Klappt super und Basti ist offensichtlich damit zufriedener, als damit, auf der Diele bleiben zu müssen, 
wenn er den Maulkorb ab haben will.....

Tagebuch folgt - muss nur erst die Fotos von der Kamera holen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2016)

So,jetzt aber .....


Das Wetter ware grauenvoll heute.

Bis auf ein paar trockene, sonnige Abschnitte war es bewölkt und zeitweise gab es auch
Gewitter.

Nachmittags hatten wir ein Gewitter mit einem Wolkenbruch, wo ich dachte, die Warft wird zur Insel.

Sämtliche Dachrinnen liefen über (an einer Stelle leider innen an der Wand auf der Diele runter  )
- und weil das Dach auch gleich sauber gespült worden war, konnte ich
in der nächsten Regenpause 9 Eimer __ Moos aus den Dachrinnen klauben 

 aber sonst war es ein super Tag 

Claudi geht es wieder bestens.
Sie ist gut drauf wie eh und je und rennt und klettert den ganzen Tag rum.

Ihr Kopf sieht schon fast normal aus.

Das nachgewachsene Gefieder ist so, wie es sein soll 


Tyri hat sich leider nicht wieder gezeigt.

Ich fürchte sie lebt nicht mehr

Eine ganz, ganz klitzekleine Hoffnung habe ich noch, dass sie sich wegen der Mauser
"verkrochen" hat, da die Vögel ja in der Mauser sehr viel "verwundbarer", da im Flug eingeschränkt sind.


Heute Morgen fand ich auf der Bank neben der Tür wieder einen Stein.

Dass der da am Vortag noch nicht lag, weiss ich genau, denn ich hatte die Bank genau wie Krahs
anderen Lieblingsplätze gereinigt und von ihren "Hinterlassenschaften" mit Hilfe von
Wasser und Schwamm befreit.

Ich hatte sofort Krah im Verdacht - zumal es wieder ein Schieferstein mit markanten Formen war.

Das scheint Krahs bevorzugte Gesteinsart zu sein 

     

Heute Nachmittag kam eine unserer Pferdebesitzerinnen auf den Hof gefahren, stieg aus und meinte:
"ich habe Krah gesehen!"

Als C. von der Bundesstraße in unsere Dorfstraße einbog, sass Krah auf dem 2. Zaunpfahl an der
Dorfstrasse und schaute sich gemütlich die Umgebung an.

C. erkannte sie sofort - der rechte Flügel hing so wie immer, wenn Krah irgendwo entspannt sass 

Leider war sie schon weg, als ich daraufhin mit meiner Kamera ins Paddock ging, um sie mir für ein
Foto ranzuzoomen.

Aber das war wohl zu erwarten, denn C. meinte, direkt nachdem sie vorbei war, kam eine Reiterin aus
der anderen Richtung auf der Zaunseite angeritten - da war zu erwarten, dass Krah wegfliegt.

Jetzt ist es also ganz, ganz sicher: Krah geht es gut und sie ist noch da!

Das bedeutet für mich auch, dass die Auswilderung besser funktioniert hat, als ich je zu hoffen
gewagt habe!

Heute Abend habe ich Krahs Schüssel mit ein paar Mehlwürmern und einem Ei auf die Bank gestellt -
quasi als "Gegengeschenk" 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie es annimmt 


Im Vogelzimmer wurde ich heute Morgen wieder stürmisch von Punky und Ray begrüsst.

Beide flogen mich laut schantternd an und landeten auf der Hand bzw. auf dem Arm um zu betteln.

Ray fliegt mittlerweile wirklich sehr gekonnt und sie frisst genau so gierig und viel wie Punky.

Am späten Vormittag hatten wir eine sonnige Phase mit glasklarer, windstiller Luft und der
Himmel war voller Jungschwalben.

Ich entschied, die Tür aufzumachen und beide Schwalben selbst entscheiden zu lassen, ob sie raus wollen oder nicht.

Punky flog sofort raus und mischte sich in die Schwalbenschar.

Ray schaute erstmal von ihrem Sitzplatz gegenüber der Tür lange raus.

Dann flog sie aufgeregt schnatternd mehrmals vor der Tür (drinnen) hin und her.

Sie war hin und hergerissen, ob sie sich trauen sollte, raus zu kommen.

Letztendlich entschied sie sich dagegen und flog wieder auf ihren ursprünglichen Sitzpplatz,
wo sie sich von mir einen Grashüpfer erbettelte.

Zwischenzeitlich war Punky mit einer zweiten Schwalbe im Schlepptau zurück gekehrt.

Punky landete auf dem Zweig in der Tür.

Ich stand draußen neben der Tür mit der Futterschale in der Hand.

Und dann geschah das Unfassbare:

die 2. Schwalbe flog 6 x sehr langsam haarscharf an meinem Kopf vorbei und es hatte den
Anschein, als überlegte sie jedes Mal, ob sie auf der Futterschale landen sollte!

Schließlich flog sie rein, verschwand im Vogelzimmer und kam erst ca. 3 Minuten
später wieder gemütlich rausgeflogen.

Dann verschwand sie gen Himmel.

Das muss Tic gewesen sein 

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendeine Wildschwalbe sich so mit der Futterschüssel beschäftigt hätte und so dicht an
meinem Kopf vorbei geflogen wäre, ohne Gas zu geben.

Da sich aus der Ferne dann eine dicke Wolkenwand näherte, machte ich die Vogelzimmertür erstmal wieder
zu.

Punky und Ray verbrachten das erste Unwetter warm und trocken drinnen 

Nachmittags gegen 15 Uhr ging Punky wieder __ fliegen - Ray bot ich einen Ausflug nicht nochmal an,
weil unsicher war, ob noch ein weiteres Unwetter folgt.

Punky war für den Rest des Tages verschwunden und gegen Abend fragte ich mich schon, ob sie wohl heute
ihre erste Nacht draußen verbringt?

Aber  ....pünktlich zur (Pferde-) Futterzeit gegen 19 Uhr hörte ich ihren vertrauten Ruf von oben
und sie segelte an mir vorbei ins Vogelzimmer, wo sie im Duett mit Ray so viele Futtertiere erbettelte, dass
ich befürchtete, dass mir die Zwei platzen 

Tja, und dann kam heute noch Piepsi 

Piepsi ist eine kleine Mehlschwalbe aus Nordfiesland.
Sie wurde dort seit einer Woche von der Rentnerin, deren Tochter sie fand, aufgepäppelt, nachdem das Nest bei einem
Unwetter heruntergebrochen war und alle anderen Geschwister den Sturz nicht überlebt haben.

Die Finderin rief mich an, da sie Sorge hatte:
Die Schwalbe hatte sich gut entwickelt, war immer gut drauf und sei jetzt eigentlich "fertig zum Fliegen" - aber sie
würde nicht fliegen und sie würde seit heute das Futter verweigern 

Ich fragte, was sie zu fressen bekam:

Ein Gemisch aus Honig und nochwas sowie Mehlwürmer!

Für mich war sofort klar, dass das Problem mit der Ernährung zusammen hing.

Da die Finderin keine Möglichkeit hatte, an fliegende Insekten zu kommen, fragte sie, ob ich die Kleine
nehmen würde.

Das Ehepaar traf ca 1,5 Stunden nach dem Gespräch mit Piepsi bei mir ein.

Ich erwartete eine kleine Schwalbe mit allen möglichen Mangelerscheinungen.

Umso überraschter war ich, dass Piepsi wirklich top aussieht.

Sie war sehr rege und ich hätte nicht drauf gewettet, dass sie nicht wegfliegt, wenn ich sie
draussen aus ihrem Karton gelassen hätte.

Die ersten zwei Fliegen nahm sie erst nach mehreren Aufforderungen - sehr zögerlich.

Dann brachte ich sie in dem Mehlschwalbennest erst einmal in mein Esszimmer
- ins Vogelzimmer geht nicht, da sie vermutlich von den Rauchschwalben zerlegt würde.

Bis zum Abend ist Piepsi mit den Futtertieren auf den Geschmack gekommen.
Bei der letzten Fütterung erbettelte sie sich 4 Heimchen, 6 Grashüpfer und ca 30 Fliegen 

Sie hätte sicher auch noch mehr genommen - aber mehr hatte ich nicht......

Anschließend machte sie noch intensiv Flatterübungen auf dem Nestdach.

Morgen werde ich sie unter dem Carportdach "aufhängen" - dort,
wo ich damals auch Mini und Maxi gefüttert habe.

Ich vermute, sie wird Morgen oder spätestens bis zum Wochenende ausfliegen.

Ich denke, Piepsi und die Finderin hatten riesen Glück, dass Piepsi zum Zeitpunkt des Sturzes schon
fast "fertig" war.

Wäre sie jünger gewesen und Körper und Gefieder noch nicht so weit entwickelt, dann wäre diese
Fütterung vermutlich nicht spurlos an Piepsi vorüber gegangen.

Ich hätte im Leben nicht gedacht, dass die geschilderten "Probleme" angesichts der Fütterung gar keine
"Probleme" waren, sondern schlicht die Vorbereitung des Vogels auf s Ausfliegen.

Sonst hätte ich den Findern die Fahrt zu mir ersparen und sie telefonisch beraten können.

 aber das Ehepaar versicherte mir, dass sie es nicht bereuen, Piepsi hergebracht zu haben.

Zumal es bei ihnen in der Umgebung gar keine Schwalben gibt - das heruntergebrochene Nest
war am Haus der Tochter in einem anderen Ort.

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (14. Juli 2016)

Hi, Kirstin, 
Danke mal wieder für Deine Berichte , der Kindersegen geht bei Dir ja gar nicht mehr aus . 
Schön, daß es Allen gut geht. 
Dein Basti ist ja wirklich ein absoluter Rabauke, aber eigentlich ein typischer Dackel.
Meiner war nicht viel anders. Er hat dafür gesorgt, daß ich eine schwanzlosen Hahn im Garten hatte.


----------



## Krächzi (14. Juli 2016)

Na also, Tic ist wieder aufgetaucht. Wer sollte es sonst gewesen sein. Und das trotz nicht ganz intaktem Gefieder und trotz Sperber-Gefahr. Vögel scheinen die Neigung zu haben, sich spontan abzunabeln. Das gibt Hoffnung, dass auch Tyri wieder auftaucht. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass ihr Bauch gerade gelb wurde......das könnte auf so manchen Artgenossen anziehend gewirkt haben....und so.....
Bin mal gespannt, ob Krah das Ei nimmt. Die Mehlwürmer könnte ja inzwischen jemand anders stibitzen. Da gibt es ja genügend Kandidaten: Klausi, Clausi und Klaudi, und nicht zuletzt Marco. Was ist eigentlich mit dem und seiner Familie? Siehst Du die noch ab und zu?


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Dein Basti ist ja wirklich ein absoluter Rabauke, aber eigentlich ein typischer Dackel.
> Meiner war nicht viel anders. Er hat dafür gesorgt, daß ich eine schwanzlosen Hahn im Garten hatte



....dann passt er ja gut zu meinem schwanzlosen Kater........ dessen Schwanz hat Basti auch auf dm Gewissen 



Krächzi schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob Krah das Ei nimmt.



Letzte Nacht war Krah jedenfalls nicht da - Ei und Mehlwürmer sind unangetastet.
 aber ich habe sie wieder aufgestellt 




Krächzi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem und seiner Familie? Siehst Du die noch ab und zu?



Marco sehe ich täglich - er kommt immer auf s Dach vor dem Carport, erzählt uns was und jagt dann rund um s  Carport.

Wenn seine Familie in der Nähe ist, dann erkenne ich sie nicht.

Auf dem Parkplatz und rund um den Stall sind zur Zeit sehr viele Bachstelzen unterwegs.

....  aber zu Pummelchen und Sunny schreibe ich nachher noch in dem anderen Thread 



Heute war - wie fast immer - bescheidenes Wetter.

Selten Sonne, oft bewölkt und wenn Regen, dann richtig......
....und dabei Wind satt - also rundum ungemütlich 


Von Krah gibt es nichts Neues - nicht gesehen und nicht gehört.

Piepsi hat den Tag in dem Aufzuchtnest unter dem Carportdach verbracht 

Sie hat sehr interessiert ihre Umgebung beobachtet und da sie immer nur
wenig zur Zeit futtert (max. 2 Futtertiere), bekam sie im 20 Minutentakt etwas zu essen.

Immerhin nimmt sie jetzt auch __ Fliegen gerne 

Ich war ganz froh, dass sie heute noch in ihrem Nest geblieben ist und sich erstmal alles anschaut.
Da es ab übermorgen schönes Wetter geben soll, würde ich mir wünschen, dass sie bis dahin "aushält".

Im Vogelzimmer ist der Bär los.
Punky und Ray verstehen sich immer besser und fliegen um die Wette.

Vor allem gibt es jedes Mal ein Wettfliegen um die Futtertiere - beide versuchen dem anderen
das Futter quasi vor dem Schnabel wegzuschnappen - im Flug!!!

Punky war heute nur ein paar Mal kurz rausgeflogen, hat festgestellt, dass das Wetter unter aller
Kanone ist und sich dann zügig wieder zurück ins "Hotel Mama" begeben.

Vormittags hat sie einmal versucht, zu uns in die Sitzecke zu kommen - da wurde sie aber so
agressiv von Pummelcchen angegriffen, dass sie lieber ins Vogelzimmer geflogen ist.

Den Grund für die heutige, extreme Agressivität von Pummelchen gibts dann nachher im anderen Thread 

Ray hat glücklicherweise trotz zeitweise offener Tür keine Anstalten gemacht, rauszufliegen.

Ich habe dann jedes Mal, wenn Punky wieder zurück war, die Tür auch wieder zu gemacht, denn
mir ist es ohnehin lieber, wenn Ray mit ihrem ersten Ausflug wartet, bis wir besseres Wetter und vor allem
weniger Wind haben.

Claudi geht es bestens.

Also mit anderen Worten:
Bei den Vögeln war heute alles im grünen Bereich und keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.....

....ein fast schon langweilig ruhiger Tag 

Hier die Fotos:


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2016)

Langweilig würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen, auf jeden Fall ein " Nervenschonender " für Dich --
und uns !!


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2016)

Liefert Aldi das Haushaltspapier eigentlich schon auf der Palette an? Du mussts ja Massen davon verbrauchen, so wie es bei den Rabauken zugeht...


----------



## Tanny (15. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Liefert Aldi das Haushaltspapier eigentlich schon auf der Palette an?



.... aber die Supermärkte "lieben" mich


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2016)

Ich habe eben erst die vergangenen Tage nachlesen können
Das ist ja wirklich spannender, als so mancher Krimi.
Ich liebe diesen Thread 

Alles Gute für Krah, (welche ja absolut liebevoll und auf ihre eigene Weise, ihre Zuneigung zu Dir zeigt)
und alles Gute für all die anderen kleinen tierischen Persönlichkeiten(welche Du uns, durch Deine Berichte, so nahe bringst).

Danke
Immer wieder begeistert
Bine


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2016)

....so "ruhig" es gestern war, so viel war heute los.....

Das Wetter war zweigeteilt. 

Bis zum späten Nachmittag war es so eklig wie gestern, aber noch etwas 
kälter 

Dann legte sich der Wind, die Wolkendecke löste sich auf und es wurde ein milder Abend, 
der schon das angesagte "Sommerwetter" der nächsten Tage ankündigt.........hoffentlich!!!


Nichts Neues von Tyri und Krah. 

Im Vogelzimmer ging es schon heute Morgen hoch her. 
Bereits bei der ersten Fütterung flogen Punky und Ray um die Wette und stritten sich 
im Flug um jedes einzelne Futtertier........um anschließend einträchtig nebeneinander auf der 
Stange zu sitzen - die zwei scheinen endlich so etwas wie 
Freundschaft geschlossen zu haben 

Als ich zur 2. Fütterung kam, flogen BEIDE Schwalben an mir vorbei raus 

Ich war erst mal erschrocken - immerhin war es ziemlich windig und ungemütlich und gewünscht 
hätte ich mir, dass Ray erst morgen bei schönem Wetter raus geht. 

Ray verschwand sofort hinter dem Stall und ich lockte und rief, was das Zeug hielt. 

Wer kam, war.....Punky - und verlangte natürlich Futter. 

Aber kein Ray  

Irgendwann, nach ca 10 Minuten  tauchte eine Schwalbe auf, die hoch über 
uns große Schleifen über den Hof zog. 

Sie flog so gut und schien auch erfolgreich zu jagen, dass ich nicht glaubte, dass es Ray war.....

....bis sie plötzlich über dem Trailplatz abbog, im Sturzflug in meine Richtung kam, einige
Runden um meinen Kopf kreiste, um schließlich (noch etwas unsicher) bettelnd auf meiner Schulter 
zu landen - es war Ray 

Ich war so glücklich, dass sie ihren ersten Flug so meisterhaft bewältigt hat 

Anschließend brachte ich die zwei erstmal bis zur nächsten Fütterung ins Vogelzimmer. 

Später flogen die zwei nochmal für ca eine halbe Stunde weg. 

Beide kamen zielsicher und fröhlich bettelnd zurück - Ray hat den ersten ganz großen 
Schritt Richtung Freiheit geschafft und sie weiss, wie sie wieder nach Hause findet 

Punky muss bei diesem Ausflug eine Auseinandersetzung (vielleicht mit einer anderen Schwalbe) gehabt haben. 

Sie hat sich eine Flügelfeder abgeknickt 

Ich hoffe, dass ihr das besonders hinsichtlich des Afrikazuges keine Probleme bereiten wird. 

Ihr Flugbild und ihre Manöver sehen für mich unverändert gut und gekonnt aus. 

Die Vogelzimmertür habe ich für den Rest des Tages auf gelassen. 

Ray ist nicht mehr ausgeflogen. Punky war noch einige Male unterwegs. 

Ich schätze, wenn das Wetter jetzt so gut wie angekündigt wird, werden die zwei viel __ fliegen gehen 

Piepsi war heute morgen schon irgendwie "unruhig". 

Als ich sie in ihrem Nest an ihren Platz draußen unter dem Carportdach 
platziert hatte, hatte sie fast keine Zeit, zu essen, weil ihre Augen ständig den Himmel absuchten und 
jeder Bewegung folgten. 

Sie hängte sich immer weiter aus dem Nest und ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie überlegte, 
ob sie den "Sprung" wagen sollte......

Gegen Mittag war es dann soweit: 

Piepsi stürzte sich todesmutig aus dem Nest, begann zu fliegen, zog hoch über das Wäldchen vom Nachbarn, 
drehte da zwei oder drei Runden und bog dann Richtung Raaer Neubaugebiet ab. 

Wenn sie diese Richtung beibehalten hat, dann ist sie nach rund 4 Kilometern auf andere Mehlschwalben gestossen. 

Ihr Flugbild war praktisch sofort absolut perfekt

Und da wir trotz des schlechten Wetters unendlich viele Insekten auf den Wiesen haben, habe ich auch keine 
Sorge um Piepsis Versorgung. 

Ich glaube, sie hat es geschafft 

Keine halbe Stunde zuvor hatte ich einen Anruf, wo mir eine Mehlschwalbe aus Lüchow Dannenberg 
angekündigt wurde. 

Als Woody (Woodstock) dann ankam, war Piepsi schon einige Stunden weg. 

Woodys Geschichte gleicht Piepsis Geschichte: 
sie wurde von Hand aufgezogen mit Mehlwürmern 

und sollte eigentlich flugfertig sein, kann aber nicht fliegen. 

Allerdings ist es bei Woody ärger, denn Woody wurde bereits aufgenommen, als er noch "halb nackt" war. 

Mit anderen Worten: Woody musste unter falscher Ernährung sein Gefieder ausbilden. 

Außerdem wurde er leider Nachts in einem Gitterkäfig gehalten. 

Die Folge dieser zwei Dinge sind nicht unerhebliche Gefiederschäden vor allem am Schwanzgefieder. 

Woody soll erste Flugversuche gemacht haben, aber jedes mal abgestürzt sein. 

Ich denke, es sind Störungen des ZNS aufgrund der Mangelernährung und der tageslichtlosen 
Aufzucht. 

Ich hatte mir bereits vor einigen Tagen vorsichtshalber eine kleine Spritze mit Vit. B Komplex beim TA 
aufziehen lassen, um es da zu haben, falls Bedarf ist 
(das ist das, was Sowi letztes Jahr bekam). 

Woody bekam gleich beim ersten Futtertier einen Tropfen mit. 

Der Kleine frisst deutlich besser, als Piepsi  - vom (nicht mehr vorhandenen) Schnabelwulst 
müsste Woody schon älter sein als Piepsi - aber ich glaube nicht, dass er schon so weit ist, wie 
Piepsi. 

Als er auf meinem Finger sass, merkte ich, dass er überhaupt keine Kraft in den Krallen hat.

Er kann fast nicht richtig greifen. 

Ich fürchte, die Fehlernährung hat eine Menge Schaden angerichtet. 

Die Störungen des Nervensystems und die Kraftprobleme werden sich sicher schnell legen. 

Aber die Gefiederschäden an den Schwanzfedern lassen sich nicht beheben. 

Da wird sich erst, wenn sie fliegt zeigen, ob und wie sehr es sie beeinträchtigen wird. 

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so schlimm ist. 

Auf jeden Fall geht sie genau wie Piepsi morgen früh mit dem Nest raus unter das Carportdach - 
sie braucht dringend Tageslicht  - und ich kann nur hoffen, dass sie nicht versuchen wird, zu fliegen. 

Ca 30 Minuten bevor Woody ankam, wurde mir noch ein anderer Vogel gebracht: 

Eine erwachsene Drossel, die vermutlich Opfer einer Katze geworden ist und erbärmlich zugerichtet wurde. 

Das ganze muss schon gestern geschehen sein - der Finderin war aufgefallen, dass die Drossel von ihrem 
Nest verschwunden war. 

Heute hat sie das Grundstück abgesucht und die Kleine gefunden. 

Ihr komplettes Schwanzgefieder fehlt und sie hat einige Verletzungen im hinteren Bereich. 

Die Schwere und Tiefe war so nicht festzustellen. 

Als ich den Karton mit der Kleinen öffnete, war ich erstmal richtig erschrocken. 

Was mich allerdings erstaunte, war ihr ungebrochener Lebenswille und Kampfgeist: 
sie versuchte zu beissen und zu flüchten. 

Ich habe sie ins Vogelzimmer gebracht und ursprünglich bei Claudi in die 
Duschwanne gesetzt, wo sie, nachdem sie sich ein paar Drohnenmaden einverleibt hatten, 
die Augen schloss. 

Sie wirkte sehr müde - ich nehme an, sie hat seit gestern nicht geschlafen. 

Das mit der Duschwanne  musste ich aber ändern, denn Claudi hat eindeutig eine 100%ige 
genetische Übereinstimmungen mit Raptoren:

Sie umrundete die Drossel ein paar Mal vorsichtig und als diese sich so wenig rührte, machte 
Claudi schneller als ich schauen konnte einen Satz auf ihren Rücken und hackte ein/zweimal auf sie ein, 
bevor Claudi genau so schnell wieder in ihrem Kletterturm verschwand 

Also den Plan, die beiden zusammen zu lassen, konnte ich aufgeben. 

Also habe ich die Wanne auf dem Tisch mit Kies gefüllt, ein paar Zweige von verschiedenen 
Bäumen so reindrappiert, dass die Drossel sich darin verstecken kann und ihr dort 
Wasser und Futter platziert. 

Die Bienendrohnenmaden habe ich in Traumeel gebadet. 

Über diese fiel die Drossel, die sich sofort in dem Buschwerk versteckt hatte, sofort 
heisshungrig her. 

6 Stück hat sie verschlungen (zusätzlich zu den 3 en aus der Duschwanne) 
- dann noch ein paar Mehlwürmer und einige abgekochte Fliegenmaden. 

An das Streufutter und die Früchte ist sie heute nicht ran gegangen. 

Ich denke, entweder wird sie heute nacht sterben, oder sie hat eine reelle Chance, dass das abheilt. 

Allerdings wird das dauern - vor allem das Gefieder wird brauchen, bis es wieder so nachgewachsen ist, 
dass sie (hoffentlich) wieder flugfähig wird. 

Soweit zu heute - ein ganz schön ereignisreicher Tag.

Hier die Fotos - die Drosselfotos sind nicht sehr schön


----------



## Muschelschubserin (16. Juli 2016)

Ach je, bei deinen Zöglingen liegen Freude und Kummer so nah beieinander und es geht ja zu wie im Taubenschlag.

Erst freue ich mich so über die undenkbaren Erfolge und im nächsten Satz wird mir "ganz schwer ums Herz".

Wie gut, dass es dich für diese Tiere gibt und du auch noch die Zeit findest uns davon zu berichten. So werden hoffentlich immer mehr Menschen sensibilisiert.
Alles Gute für die Bande und besonders für die Drossel und Woody......


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2016)

Heute haben sich die Dinge besonders vormittags fast überschlagen.

Ich werde also versuchen, den Tag chronologisch und nicht nach Vögeln getrennt zu beschreiben.

Als erstes ging es heute Morgen ins Esszimmer. 

Woody schaute mir schon erwartungsvoll entgegen (er war es bisher gewohnt, dass
seine "Ziehmutter" um 4 aufsteht und erstmals füttert....).

Mit gutem Appetit schlug er zu 

Da ich schauen wollte, wie er heute Morgen kraftmäßig drauf ist, setzte ich ihn auf meinen Finger - und
da erwartete mich eine Überraschung:

Woody konnte sich richtig festkrallen und er behielt die Balance 

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, was bei ZNS Störungen aufgrund von Fehlernährung nur eine einzige
Gabe Vit B Komplex bewirkt. (bei Sowi war es ja letztes Jahr genau so).

Nachdem Woody satt war, habe ich ihn erst mal im Esszimmer gelassen und bin zum Vogelzimmer, um
die Bande dort mit Frühstück zu versorgen.

Es war nur sehr wenig Wind, leicht bewölkt und warm - bestes Insektenjagdwetter und viele Schwalben waren
bereits unterwegs.

Ich wurde im Vogelzimmer stürmisch von den beiden Schwalben und Claudi begrüßt - Punky nahm ein Futtertier
und Ray zwei und schon entschwanden sie durch die Tür nach draußen gen Himmel.

Dann bekam Claudi sein Frühstücksheimchen bevor ich nach der kleinen Drossel schaute:

Zuerst dachte ich, sie schläft - sie hockte dort mit geschlossenen Augen.

Dann stellte ich jedoch fest, dass sie gestorben war.

So, wie sie dort sass glaube ich aber, dass sie einfach im Schlaf gestorben ist.

Sämtliche Futtertiere, die ich Abends reingelegt hatte, waren verspeist, die drei Heidelbeeren und eine halbe
__ Himbeere hat sie aufgegessen und sie war zumindest an der Körnerschale gewesen, denn die Körner waren
verstreut und im Wassernapf schwamm etwas Sand.

An verschiedenen Stellen in der Jagdwanne fanden sich außerdem ihre Hinterlassenschaften.

SIe muss also heute Nacht / gestern Abend oder heute früh noch aktiv gewesen sein.

Ich denke aber fast, dass es besser so ist für sie - darum auch kein Tränensmiley.

Die Verletzungen waren schon heftig - sie hätte mindestens, wenn es verheilt wäre, ein halbes Jahr
im Vogelzimmer verbringen müssen, bevor die Federn nachgewachsen wären - und es wäre fraglich
gewesen, ob durch das Narbengewebe das Federkleid so vollständig wieder gewachsen wäre, dass sie
hätte __ fliegen können.

Das erste Opfer meines Dackels war eine Henne, die fast gleiche Verletzungen, aber sehr viel tiefer und
größer davon getragen hatte.

Sie hat sich erholt und noch jedes Jahr Küken großgezogen und ein normales Hühnerleben gelebt - aber
ihr Schwanzgefieder ist nie wieder vollständig nachgewachsen.

Nachdem ich die Drossel rausgebracht hatte, ging es zurück zu Woody, den ich nochmal fütterte, bevor ich ihn
in seinem Nest mit raus in die Sitzecke nahm und ihn am altbekannten Ort platzierte.

Dann gab es  und .

Die Schwalben waren noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht und auch nicht zu hören, also nicht in der Nähe.

Dann erlebte ich das Unglaublichste, was ich je gesehen habe:

Über dem __ Giebel des Hauses hörte ich plötzlich scharfe Alarmrufe von zwei Altschwalben.

Mein Blick ging natürlich sofort dahin und da sah ich gerade noch, wie keine 6 Schritte entfernt von mir
zwischen Bank und Grill ein Sperber zu Boden ging, der von zwei rasenden Schwalben von oben scharf
attackiert wurde - die zwei Schwalben hingen im quasi im Halsgefieder und pickten auf ihn ein 

Sie hörten auch nicht auf, als der Sperber schon den Boden erreichte und erst als er sich panisch
unter dem Grill hindurch rettete und auf der anderen Seite das Weite suchte, ließen die zwei Schwalben ab.

Er war so nahe - ich konnte die Panik in seinen Augen sehen!

So etwas habe ich nicht für möglich gehalten - den Sperber habe ich den Rest des Tages
nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen 

Danach wandte ich mich dann wieder Woody zu - eigentlich müsste er Hunger haben.

Woody schaute hochinteressiert aus dem Nest und beäugte hellwach den Himmel.

Als ich die Leiter mit Futter hochkletterte zog Woody sich in die hinterste Ecke des Nestes zurück
und ließ sich nicht sehen 

Wenn ich mich wieder entfernte, kam der Kopf wieder zum Vorschein.

Woody benahm sich wie ein Wildvogel, der noch nie einen Menschen gesehen hat.

Mich beschlich das Gefühl, dass Woody nicht mehr lange bleiben würde und gerade, als ich
darüber nachdachte, mit ihm rein zu gehen, um ihn dort füttern zu können, hörte ich einen
lauten, klaren Ruf - es klang irgendwie wie eine Mischung aus Jubelschrei und Erleichterung -
und Woody stürzte sich aus dem Nest, flog sauber über den Tisch und stieg in die Höhe 

Dann drehte er eine etwas kleinere Runde über dem Hof und anschließend zwei gro0e Runden über
dem gesamten Grundstück.

Sein Flugbild war etwas flatteriger, als bei Piepsi, aber sie flog sicher und bereits bei der zweiten Runde
flog sie Manöver, die aussahen, als würde sie bereits jagen.

Dann entschwand sie meinem Blick und ich dachte, ich sehe sie nie wieder.

Aber ca eine halbe Stunde später erschien Woody nochmal wieder und drehte
eine letzte Runde über dem Trailplatz, bevor sie Richtung Hamburg abdrehte.

Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass die Mehlschwalben einen eingebauten Navi haben, der sie
an ihren Geburtsort zurück zieht.

Beide - sowohl Piepsi, als auch Woody - und auch letztes Jahr Mini und Maxi - entschwanden
genau in die Richtung, aus der sie gekommen sind.

Wer weiss, vielleicht sind Woody und Piepsi schon längst wieder bei ihren Familien 

Gegen 10 Uhr hörte ich eine vertraute Stimme und Sekunden später schoss Punky vom Himmel
runter auf meine Hand und erbettelte sich ein paar Futtertiere, bevor sie wieder weg flog.

Von Ray habe ich nichts gesehen oder gehört 

Als ich bis Mittags immer noch nichts gehört hatte, überlegte ich schon, ob ich Ray überhaupt
nochmal zu Gesicht bekomme oder ob sie sich anderen Schwalben angeschlossen hat.

Es war schon ziemlich merkwürdig so "gemütlich" in der Sitzecke zu sitzen und nicht für die
vielen hungrigen Schnäbel genügend Insekten zu jagen.

Wenn die Schwalben noch mal wieder kommen, gibt es nur Heimchen von mir - für die nötige
Nährstoffvielfalt können sie jetzt selber sorgen und für Claudi brauche ich ja nur eine
Handvoll Insekten pro Tag. 

Claudi langweilte sich im Vogelzimmer seit die Schwalben weg waren - das konnte ich deutlich sehen.

Also stellte ich ihr einen Spiegel in die Wanne - da könnte sie dann ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung
nachgehen und sich mit einem ebenbürtigen Partner nach Herzenslust streiten .

Die Idee war gut.

Claudi schlich wie tags zuvor um die Drossel, zunächst auf Entfernung um den Spiegel und näherte sich erst
vorsichtig.

Dann startete sie einen Blitzangriff gegen ihr Spiegelbild und setzte erschrocken zurück, als der
Gegner nicht wich, aber auch nicht weh tat 

....ich bin dann raus gegangen.

Claudi muss den Spiegel aber noch heftig traktiert haben, denn er war ganz schön dreckig und fleckig 

Als ich vom Vogelzimmer zur Sitzecke zurück gehen wollte - es war ca halb eins, da hörte ich zwei
vertraute Rufe und Sekunden später landeten Punky auf meiner Hand und Ray auf meinem Arm 
und beide zogen sich erstmal jeder 6 Heimchen rein!

Anschließend ließen sie sich von mir ins Vogelzimmer tragen, wo sie auf der Stange nebeneinander
Platz nahmen und Mittagsschlaf hielten.

Ich ließ die Türen auf, damit sie selbst entscheiden können, ob sie raus gehen oder nicht.

2 x war ich noch zum Füttern da und die Zwei sassen, wo sie sich bei ihrer Ankunft niedergelassen haben.

Als ich um 3 wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, waren beide weg und ließen sich für den Rest des
Nachmittags auch nicht mehr sehen.

Gegen 18 Uhr fing es an zu nieseln und prompt segelte Punky ein und setzte sich ins Vorzimmer,
wo sie Futter verlangte und dann keine Anstalten mehr machte, das Zimmer wieder zu verlassen.

Von Ray keine Spur.

Gegen 19 Uhr - es regnete schon richtig, erschienen nochmal ein paar Jungschwalben am Himmel.

Dann löste sich eine einzelne Schwalbe aus dem Pulk, rief mir zu und landete patschnass auf meinem Arm

Ray war auch wieder da 

Nun sitzen die zwei satt, warm und trocken im Vogelzimmer und haben vermutlich nach dem anstrengenden Tag
eine gute Nacht 

Ich würde sagen: die zwei haben es geschafft 

Brauchen tun sie mich sicher nicht mehr, um sich zu versorgen und fliegen können sie auch sicher und
geschickt genug, um Feinden auszuweichen.

Wenn sie jetzt wieder kommen, dann ist es in erster Linie, weil Hotel Mama einfach bequemer ist 

Aber ich muss jetzt auch jederzeit damit rechnen, dass sie mal eine oder mehrere
Nächte oder auch ganz weg bleiben.

Für mich war es ein sehr beruhigendes Gefühl, dass beide noch mal wieder nach ihrem ersten richtig langen
Ausflug aufgetaucht sind und ich sehen konnte, dass es ihnen gut geht 

Hier die Fotos von heute - Woody ist leider nicht dabei, denn ich hatte mit einem so schnellen Abflug
nicht gerechnet und darum noch keine Fotos gemacht. 

Von Krah und Tyri nichts Neues - weder gesehen, noch gehört.......


----------



## Krächzi (17. Juli 2016)

Siehst Du denn Dein altes Krähenpärchen ohne Krah?


----------



## Tanny (17. Juli 2016)

Nein. 
Aber heute höre ich sie in der Nachbarschaft - allerdings glaube ich auch Krah rauszuhören 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (17. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen Kirstin,
schön, daß wir mal gemeinsam " on " sind. 
Für Dich natürlich gut, wenn mal Ruhe einkehrt, in der Kinderstube, für uns aber weniger toll,
gibts ja nichts mehr zu lesen. 
Aber ich gönne Dir ein wenig Erholung.


----------



## Tanny (17. Juli 2016)

Claudi ist ja noch da und die zweite Brut bei den Schwalben steht noch aus 

Erfahrungsgemäß treten da noch häufiger Probleme auf.

Die meisten Vögel in den letzten Jahren kamen aus den zweiten Bruten.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (17. Juli 2016)

Na, dann geht uns ja der Lesestoff nicht so schnell aus


----------



## Tanny (17. Juli 2016)

Heute hatten wir tatsächlich besseres Wetter 

Meistens schien sogar die Sonne und wenn wir nicht einen recht frischen
Wind gehabt hätten, dann wäre es richtig warm gewesen - so kam ich um einen
Pullover meist nicht herum.....
.....aber nach dem, was wir hinter uns gebracht haben, werde ich garantiert nicht meckern 

Als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich wie immer stürmisch begrüßt und alle drei
fielen über ihr erstes Frühstück her.

Punky verabschiedete sich dann sofort und flog weg.

Ray machte keinerlei Anstalten raus zu __ fliegen.

Sie begab sich ins Vorzimmer, setzte sich hinten auf den Kissenstapel und schob noch ein
Nickerchen ein 

Punky bekam ich den ganzen Vormittag nicht zu Gesicht.

Ray verließ das Vogelzimmer für einen Ausflug erst gegen 10 Uhr.

Die nächste Stunde verbrachte ich damit, das Vogelzimmer und ganz besonders Claudis Ecke mal
wieder sauber zu machen und eine Rolle Küchenpapier zu verbraten 

Claudi geht es blendend - nur langweilig ist ihr so ohne die Schwalben.

Ich habe jetzt mal in den verschiedenen Vogelforen eine Suchanzeige aufgegeben für einen anderen
Spatz, der in einer ähnlichen Situation ist und bis zur nächsten Mauser "festhängt" - vielleicht findet
sich ja Gesellschaft für Claudi 

Ca. 12.15 Uhr - ich sass in der Sitzecke - hörte ich eine "meiner" Schwalben rufen und da sie im Moment
nicht zur Sitzecke kommen können (Sunny und Pummelchen machen alles platt, was sich dahin wagt, weil sie heute
ihre Kids zum ersten Mal mit nach draußen genommen haben), bin ich Richtung Vogelzimmer gegangen.

Vom Himmel kam auf meine Hand gestürzt: Ray!

Sie ließ sich erstmal füttern und dann gingen wir ins Vogelzimmer, wo sie eine Mittagstunde einlegte.

Von Punky immer noch keine Spur.

Ca, eine Stunde später - Ray hatte sich gerade aufgemacht und war rausgeflogen, kam Punky eingeflogen - ließ
sich ebenfalls abfüttern und begab sich zur verspäteten Mittagstunde ins Vorzimmer.

Als ich das nächste Mal wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, waren beide Vögel unterwegs.

Irgendwann Nachmittags hörte ich sie dann beide rufen, stürzte wieder Richtung Vogelzimmertür und direkt
vor mir flogen die zwei rein, durch in den hinteren Raum, landeten auf der Stange über der
Dusche und bettelten was das Zeug hielt.

Nach der Fütterung wurde sich ausgiebig Gefiederpflege hingegeben.

Ich ging erstmal zurück zur Sitzecke.

Ich war noch keine 10 Minuten da, da führ ein Auto auf den Hof:

Ray bekam Besuch 

Seine Zieheltern waren gekommen, um ihn zu besuchen.

Ich habe sie dann mal sofort ins Vogelzimmer geleitet, bevor die zwei sich wieder auf den Weg zu einem
längeren Ausflug machen.

Was nun geschah, war unglaublich sehenswert 

Als wir rein kamen und Ray die vertraute Stimme hörte, veränderte sich seine Körperhaltung und er schaute sehr
aufmerksam.

Dann spürte man eine Phase der Unsicherheit - auf beiden Seiten.

Seine Zieheltern waren sehr zurückhaltend und trauten sich kaum, Ray anzusprechen, weil sie Angst
hatten, unter Umständen irgend etwas zu "verderben".

Ray war ebenfalls verunsichert: einerseits, weil er bei mir gelernt hatte, dass er nicht auf Schulter, Kopf und Nacken
landen sollte, sondern auf dem Finger (damit er draußen seinen Landeplatz kennt) und andererseits, weil er sicher auch
die Zurückhaltung seiner Zieheltern spürte.

Ich erklärte ihnen, dass sie ruhig normal mit ihm sprechen können und alles zulassen können, was Ray von sich aus will.

Ray würde nicht wieder vergessen, dass er eine Schwalbe ist.

Während ich das erklärte war Rays Ziehvater ja nicht auf Ray konzentriert, sondern schaute mich an - und
da nahm sich Ray ein Herz und flog auf seine Schulter.

Und als er dann Antwort bekam und die altvertrauten Locktöne hörte, gab es kein Halten mehr.

Die zwei kuschelten, als wären sie nie getrennt gewesen.

Ich war wirklich fasziniert, wie sehr Ray sich freute, ihre Familie wieder zu sehen und natürlich freuten
sich seine Zieheltern genau so, dass Ray sie nicht vergessen hatte!

ich habe noch nie eine Schwalbe gesehen, die so viel Freude über ein Wiedersehen ausstrahlte und so dermassen
"kuschelig" war ....und dann wurde auch die Ziehmama noch angeflogen und begrüßt 

Das lässt sich gar nicht beschreiben - das war einfach nur einmalig schön zu sehen 

Nach einer Weile gab es dann noch ein paar Heimchen, Ray wurde wieder zu Punky auf die Stange befördert und
wir gingen  trinken.

Als wir später noch mal ins Vogelzimmer schauten, waren die beiden wieder ausgeflogen.

Ich glaube, Ray hat sich unendlich gefreut, seine Familie wieder gesehen zu haben und es war für sie
aber auch trotzdem völlig okay, als wir dann wieder gingen.

Abends gegen 19 Uhr ging ich ins Vogelzimmer, um nach Claudi zu sehen und wurde sofort von den zwei Schwalben
überfallen.

Ich hatte gar nicht gemerkt, dass sie zwischenzeitlich wieder nach Hause gekommen waren.

Nachdem ich sie "abgefüttert" hatte, setzten die zwei sich auf die Duschstange und signalisierten:
Bettruhe!

Also schloss ich für heute die Vogelzimmertür und ging nur noch ein mal gegen 20.30
Uhr für die letzte Fütterung rein und danach war für heute Feierabend.


Ich glaube, ich habe Krah heute 2 x gehört und eventuell sogar gesehen 

Ganz hinten auf der Wiese haben drei Krähen Teile eines Kadavers stückweise abtransportiert.

Mit dem stärksten Zoom meiner Kamera habe ich ein paar Fotos gemacht, von denen aber nur eines
unverwackelt war.

Das könnte Krah sein:

 


In einer anderen Position, die ich leider nicht aufs Bild bekommen habe, hing auch die Flügelspitze runter.

Soweit zu heute - hier die Fotos:


----------



## Krächzi (18. Juli 2016)




----------



## Muschelschubserin (18. Juli 2016)

Da bekomme ich ja wieder Pipi in den Augen, so schön ist die Reaktion von Ray

Und goldig finde ich es auch von den anderen, wenn sie dir im Landeanflug ihr Kommen ankündigen. Damit du ja zur Stelle bist.


----------



## Tanny (18. Juli 2016)

Heute war endlich der erste schöne Tag des angekündigten Sommers 

Morgens hatten wir noch frischen Wind, ein paar kleine Wolken, aber schon überwiegend Sonne.

Im Laufe des Tages legte der Wind sich immer mehr und die Wolken verdünnisierten sich.

Abends hatten wir strahlend blauen Himmel bei relativ warmer Luft und Windstille.



Als ich Morgens ins Vogelzimmer kam, das übliche Prozedere:

Stürmische Begrüßung und heftiges Gebettel.

Aber beide, sowohl Punky als auch Ray nahmen gerade mal zwei Futtertiere und dann
hoben sie ab und entschwanden unter lautem Geschnatter durch die Tür nach draußen.

Nur Claudi hatte den gewohnten, ungebrochenen Appetit 

Ansonsten geht es Claudi wie immer.

Die beiden Schwalben konnte ich draußen am Himmel nicht ausmachen.

Es waren zig Schwalben - Erwachsene und Youngsters - den ganzen Tag unterwegs
und jagten über dem Hof und über den Wiesen.

Gegen 1 Uhr hörte ich Punky rufen und kurz darauf landete Sie auf meiner Hand, ließ
sich ausgiebig füttern und anschließend rein tragen.

Ca 15 Minuten machte sie Mittagspause auf der Duschstange, dann flog sie wieder los.

Ray ließ sich gar nicht sehen oder hören.

Ich  habe die viele freie Zeit genutzt und endlich im Tümpel mal wieder Berge an
Algen gefischt.

Außerdem habe ich es geschafft, einen knappen Kilometer Zaun von Brennessel und Diesteln
frei zu sensen - und jetzt tut mir absolut alles weh 

Als ich nach den Zaunarbeiten nochmal zu den Tümpeln ging, bot sich mir ein tolles Bild:

Rund 15 Jungschwalben sassen aufgereiht wie eine Perlenkette auf der Stromlitze
über dem Wasser von Tümpel 2.

Leider flogen einige auf, als ich den Fotoapparat klar machte.

Stellt Euch auf dem Foto vor, das die gesamte Litze lückenlos besetzt ist 

Gegen 19 Uhr - die zwei Schwalben hatten sich noch nicht wieder blicken lassen - stellte
ich mich auf den Hof und lockte.

Fast augenblicklich erschien Punky hoch oben am Himmel, antwortete einige Male, drehte
ein paar Kreise und landete schließlich auf meiner Hand.

Zwei Grashüpfer futterte sie.

Als ich allerdings Richtung Vogelzimmertür ging, hob sie wieder ab und verschwand im Pulk
der anderen Schwalben - sie wollte noch nicht rein 

Ray war den ganzen Tag nicht erschienen und ich erwartete fast, dass sie ihre erste Nacht draußen verbringt.

Gegen 20 Uhr habe ich nochmal gerufen.

Nach ca 10 Minuten bekam ich Antwort von oben und in rasantem Sturzflug landete Ray auf meiner Hand,
ließ sich füttern und ins Vogelzimmer tragen, wo sie sofort auf der Duschstange
Platz nahm und die AUgen schloss - sie war todmüde!

Punky fehlte noch - sie war weit und breit nicht zu sehen.

Immer, wenn irgendwo einige Schwalben am Himel erschienen, rief ich - aber ich bekam keine ANtwort.

Erst gegen 20.45 Uhr tauchte dann plötzlich auch Punky auf, kreiste 3 Mal um mich rum, landete auf der Hand,
verweigerte jedes Futter und ließ sich rein tragen 

Drinnen begrüßten sie und Ray sich lautstark und dann bezog sie ebenfalls ihren Schlafplatz
und begann sich ausgiebig zu putzen.

EInmal gab es noch Futter für alle, dann machte ich Licht aus und Tür zu.

Ich vermute, angesichts der guten Wettervorhersage, werden die zwei morgen oder spätestens
übermorgen ihre erste Nacht draußen verbringen 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob sich sich danach noch mal wieder sehen lassen.

Abhängig sind sie von mir nicht mehr - sie finden spielend Futter und haben sich zu sehr
geschickten und eleganten Fliegern entwickelt 

So, und hier die Fotos von heute - von Krah und Tyri nichts Neues:


----------



## jolantha (19. Juli 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich es geschafft, einen knappen Kilometer Zaun von Brennessel und Diesteln
> frei zu sensen - und jetzt tut mir absolut alles weh


Kirstin, ich drück dich mal ganz liebevoll, und schließ mich Deinem Jammern an, auch bei mir waren es die Brennesseln, nur habe
ich sie mit Todesverachtung mit bloßen Händen rausgerissen, und hab immer noch geschwollene, juckende Hände


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> mit bloßen Händen rausgerissen,


 Anne, es gibt da eine geniale Erfindung: Handschuhe!


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Anne, es gibt da eine geniale Erfindung: Handschuhe!


Ach Quark, das soll gut gegen Rheuma und Arthritis sein


----------



## Eriberto (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,
falls Du mal den Gedanken an 'Urlaub' haben solltest, würde ich Claudi sofort ein Refugium bieten...
Habe hier - noch nicht ganz - einen naturnahen Teich, einen Garten mit reichlich 'Äktschen'; jede Menge Viechern und einem 'Pflegewart', der auch mal Fünfe gerade und Unkraut Unkraut sein lässt.
Solltest Du, erwartungsgemäß, mein Angebot ablehnen, würde ich Dich bittten, falls noch nicht geschehen, ein Paypal-Konto zu eröffnen, um meinen folgenden Spendenaufruf 'aufzunehmen'... unf uns natürlich Deine Sende-Adresse mitzuteilen.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanny (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo Florian,

Claudi schicke ich nicht weg....
...es sei denn, Du kannst ihm mehr bieten, als ich zur Zeit: einen Kumpel 

Bzgl. Deiner Idee mit dem Spendnaufruf:

 ...das ist mir jetzt richtig unangenehm - ich weiss gar nicht, wie ich das sagen soll......

Ich weiss, dass es von Dir gut gemeint ist und ich freue mich sehr über diese grosse Anerkennung 

Aber ich möchte nicht über dieses phantastische Forum Spenden sammeln 

Hier sind so viele uralte Mitglieder, die mindestens genau so viel Wissen und Erfahrung und persönliches
Engagement - viele sogar viel, viel mehr als ich - in ihren "Fachgebieten" einbringen - sie alle tun das
auch einfach so - weil sie Freude daran haben, ihr Wissen zu teilen.

Und "unsere Chefs" Annett, Joachim und Dr. J. - sie stellen dieses Forum uns allen
kostenlos bereit und stecken unendlich viel Arbeit und Geld hier rein - mit Sicherheit mehr, als
ich je mit den kleinen Piepmätzen haben würde - ich würde es einfach als nicht richtig empfinden,
für eine Sache hier im Forum plötzlich um Spenden aufzurufen.

Ich hoffe Du verstehst das - es wäre mir einfach nur sehr, sehr peinlich.

Jeder hier ist jederzeit herzlich Willkommen, wenn er in der Gegend ist, mich auf dem Hof zu
besuchen.

Und wer Lust hat, darf gerne auch helfen, Insekten zu jagen und Zöglinge zu füttern (wenn gerade welche da sind)
und wer will, kann dann auch gerne etwas in die "Eiergelddose" (das Eiergeld ist für die Zöglinge  )  auf der Diele stecken - da
werde ich niemals "nein" sagen.

Aber mit Spendenkonto einrichten und Überweisungen und so etwas - das ist mir irgendwie "too much business".

Schwer zu erklären - aber ich hoffe, Du verstehst, was ich meine und ich wäre dankbar, wenn Du, Florian
einverstanden bist, dass einer der Mods den Aufruf wieder raus nimmt.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für diese wirklich toll gemeinte Idee 

Was übrigens den Ratgeber anbelangt, den ich im Winter geschrieben habe:
Ich habe leider keinen Verlag gefunden, der das veröffentlichen wollte, da den Verlagen die
Zielgruppe zu klein ist 

Da es mir in erster Linie darum geht, die Infos möglichst breit gestreut "an die Frau/den Mann" zu bringen,
verschicke ich es eben jetzt per pdf.

Also wen es interessiert:
schickt mir eine e-mail an info@k-zoller.de
mit Betreff: "Ratgeber - Erste Hilfe für Singvögel"

und ich schicke Euch die pdf raus.

Kritik und ANregungen sind herzlich willkommen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo Florian, Hallo Kirstin,

ich hab den Spendenaufruf erst einmal in die Gefrierbox gesteckt, bis wir das mit den Admins geklärt haben. Das mit dem Geld ist ja nicht so ganz einfach. Nicht, dass dann ein pfiffiger Finanzbeamter auf die Idee kommt, Kirstin müsse das versteuern, weil sie kein gemeinnütziger Verein ist.


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

Heute war ein traumhafter Sommertag 
Kein Wind, blauer Himmel, strahlender Sonnenschein....und.....die Luft voller Insekten!

Ob ich Krah gesehen oder gehört habe, weiss ich nicht.
Auf den umliegenden Feldern und Wiesen wird gemäht und geerntet was das Zeug hält.

Unendlich viele Krähen - Raben, wie Saatkrähen tummeln sich dort.

Die Luft ist erfüllt von vielstimmigem Gekrächze - die einzigen, die ich eindeutig rausidentifizieren
konnte, waren zwei Kolkraben, die mehrfach den Hof überflogen.

Eventuell ist Tyri wieder da 
...aber ich weiss es nicht genau.

Heute war eine junge Kohlmeise da, die sehr verwaschen aussieht - genau, wie Tyri, aber
deutlich runder und voller im Gefieder und klarer abgesetzt in der Kopffärbung ist.

Sie ist genau so viel und wenig  scheu, wie alle anderen Jungmeisen an der Futterstelle.

Was auffällt: sie kommt immer von vorne ins Carport geflogen und landet im Netz, von wo sie runter auf den
Tisch schaut, als würde sie etwas suchen - dann piept sie ein paar Mal.

Wenn ich dann die "Schoki"dose greife, fliegt sie weg zum Knödelspender, futtert dort und verschwindet
wieder.

Also wenn sie es ist, dann hat sie sich komplett abgenabelt.

Aber ihr Verhalten über unseren Köpfen in dem Efeunetz ist 1:1 genau das, was Tyri immer
gezeigt hat - und das habe ich noch von sonst keinem Vogel erlebt.

Ich hoffe, dass mir demnächst noch mal ein Foto gelingt.

Im Vogelzimmer wurde ich heute eilig begrüßt, Ray schnappte sich noch schnell ein Heimchen,
Punky hatte dafür keine Zeit - beide flogen sofort an mir vorbei nach draußen und verschwanden
in einem Pulk anderer Schwalben am strahlend blauen Himmel.

Die Zwei haben sich den ganzen Tag nicht wieder sehen oder hören lassen.

Abends gegen 20 Uhr habe ich schon gedacht, dass sie nicht mehr kommen.

Da aber noch Schwalben am Himmel waren, bin ich natürlich draußen geblieben und
habe immer, wenn Schwalben vorbei flogen, gerufen.

Um 20.30 Uhr bekam ich Antwort - von oben kam Ray runter geschossen und umkreiste mich bestimmt
8-10 x.

Dann erst traute er sich, auf meiner Hand zu landen.

Nach dem ersten Heimchen hob Ray wieder ab und flog eigenständig ins Vogelzimmer.

Sie sah gertenschlank und sehr windschnittig aus - und sie wirkte anfangs, als sei sie jederzeit
startbereit.

Es dauerte einige Minuten, bis sie zur Ruhe kam und wieder ganz die Alte war - dann hockte sie sich auf ihren
Schlafplatz und schloss die Augen.

Ich ging wieder raus und hielt weiter Ausschau nach Punky.

Gegen 9.30 Uhr wollte ich schon aufgeben, als ich in der Ferne noch wieder vielstimmes Schwalbengeschnatter hörte.

Also wartete ich noch und als die Gruppe über dem Hof erschien, erhielt ich ANtwort.

Es dauerte aber noch 15 Minuten, in denen wir uns immer wieder unterhielten, bis Punky sich
schließlich von der Gruppe löste und ebenfalls zu mir auf die Hand segelte.

Auch sie "fremdelte" zunächst und es dauerte einige Minuten, bis sie sich wieder normal verhielt und nicht
wirkte, als würde sie jede Sekunde "die Flucht" antreten.

Punky ließ sich wieder ins Vogelzimmer tragen, begrüsste Ray, die für Punky kurz ihren Schlaf unterbrach
und ließ sich dann ebenfalls auf ihrem Schlafplatz nieder.

Die Zwei sind jetzt wirklich gut im Training  und ich habe mittlerweile wenig Bedenken wegen der
verbogenen Feder bei Punky.

Sie scheint das ausgleichen zu können - andernfalls hätte einer der vielen Greifvögel sie längst erwischt.

Insofern bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass sie es nach Afrika schafft, um dort im Zuge der Mauser ihr
Federkleid wieder zu perfektionieren 

Claudi hatte heute riesen Glück:

Als ich gerade beim 2. Kaffee sass, fuhr ein Auto auf den Hof.

Die Familie des ehemaligen Hofbesitzers, die in Mitteldeutschland lebt, war wie jedes Jahr
für eine Woche zu Besuch bei den Großeltern eingetroffen.

Und wie jedes Jahr wollten die 5 Kinder natürlich sofort zum Hof und schauen, ob es wieder Vögel zu füttern gibt 

Da nur noch Claudi da ist, bekam sie die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit aller fünf Kinder 

Sie fingen Insekten für Claudi, pflückten ihr bunte Wildkräuter- und Sämereinesträuße und
beschäftigten sich ausgiebig mit ihr.

Claudi schien das zu genießen.

Nachmittags - die Kinder waren längst wieder weg - bin ich dann nochmal zu Claudi gegangen, um mich
eine Weile mit ihr zu beschäftigen.

Da Claudi nach wie vor immer noch sehr scheu ist und nach wie vor Angst vor Händen hat, halte ich ihr beim
Füttern schon länger immer den Finger einfach nur hin, so dass sie selbst entscheiden kann,ob sie sich ihm nähert.

Heute habe ich mal meine Hand einfach auf dem Duschwannenrand abgestützt.

Neugierig, wie Claudi ist, schlich sie sich mehrfach an - hopste dann blitzschnell wieder weg und kam zurück.

Nachdem sie das einige Male gemacht hatte, nahm sie allen Mut zusammen, sprang zu meiner Hand und
pickte und hackte drauf ein, als wolle sie die Hand auffressen - dann hüpfte sie genau so schnell wie sie
gekommen war wieder zurück 

Nachdem sie merkte, dass die Hand ihr nichts tut, wenn sie die Hand "angreift" wurde sie mutiger und
griff an, ohne sich anschließend schnell zurück zu ziehen.

Ich kann das schwer beschreiben, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass Claudi hin und hergerissen ist zwischen dem
Wunsch, Kontakt aufzunehmen und zuzulassen und der Angst vor und der Wut auf die Hand.

Auf jeden Fall kann sie sich mit der Hand stundenlang beschäftigen - also scheint schon irgendein
Interesse da zu sein.

Ich bin gespannt, ob Claudi sich irgendwann traut, auf die Hand zu hüpfen und die Angriffe einzustellen.

Soweit zu heute

Hier die Fotos:

Anhang anzeigen 169270


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hier sind so viele *uralte *



Ich hoffe das nimmt dir keiner Übel wenn du hier jetzt *Mitglieder uralte *nennst.


----------



## Krächzi (20. Juli 2016)

Klar ist das Tyri ! Wer soll es denn sonst sein, wenn sich keine andere Meise so verhält.


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

Heute hatten wir einen wirklich echten Hochsommertag 

Bis 30 Grad, strahlender Sonnenschein, anfangs kein WInd.

Im Laufe des Tages kam etwas Wind hinzu - es steigerte sich langsam auf ca Stärke 3 - also ein laues
Lüftchen 

Aber ab spätem Nachmittag gab es zunehmend sehr heftige Böen und das ist bis jetzt nicht abgeklungen.

Die zwei Schwalben habe ich seit heute Morgen nicht zu Gesicht bekommen und bisher sind sie auch noch nicht aufgetaucht.

Also sitze ich jetzt draußen mit dem Rechner und schreibe schon mal diesen Eintrag.

Ich fürchte, jetzt kommen die Tage, wo ich jeden Abend bis um 10 / halb elf draußen sitzen darf, um die
offene Vogelzimmertür zu "bewachen", falls Punky und/oder Ray noch erscheinen und rein wollen - und morgens
wanke ich, falls sie gekommen sind, dann im Schlafanzug gegen 6 Uhr raus, um ihnen die Tür wieder zu öffnen 

Diesen Spass habe ich dem Fensterbauer zu verdanken, der im Frühjahr von mir den Auftrag für neue Fenster
(Spezialanfertigung) im Vogelzimmer bekam :

die Fenster sollten 3-geteilt sein: 

unten Glas mit Streifen (damit die Vögel das sehen und trotzdem Tageslicht rein scheint und die Vögel raus schauen können),
oberstes Drittel eine nach außen zu öffnende Einflugklappe, die, wenn sie geöffnet ist gleichzeitig von außen Anflugbrett ist und gegenüberliegend innen eine Sitzstange hat, ganz oben einen Streifen mit einem Schieber (Metall) verschließbares Fliegengitter,
damit es im geöffneten Zustand Luft und Geräusche rein lässt, ohne die im Zimmer ausgesetzten __ Fliegen raus zu lassen.

Diese Fenster wären einbruchsicher für die Katzen, Ratten und Co und ich könnte, wenn die Vögel soweit sind, das
Einflugloch einfach öffnen und offen lassen, ohne den ganzen Abend den EIngang bewachen zu müssen.

"kein Problem" - O-Ton Fensterbauer.....
ich: ab Mai/Juni kommen die ersten Vögel - schaffen Sie das bis dahin?

Er: kein Problem......

Ende Mai - ich habe noch nichts gehört und rufe ihn an.

Ja, geben Sie mir noch zwei Wochen, dann sind die Fenster da - versprochen.....

Mitte Juni: immernoch nichts gehört - nun ist es zu spät für dieses Jahr.

Die Schwalben könnte ich nicht mehr umtrainieren 

....da werde ich mich dann im Herbst nochmal hinter klemmen.....und eines ist sicher:
DAS wird sich im Preis niederschlagen!

Mit Claudi habe ich heute wieder Hand geübt.

Ich habe ihr immer ein Futtertier so auf die Hand gelegt, dass sie einen Schritt auf die Hand machen musste,
um es zu erhaschen.

Nachmittags hat sie es tatsächlich 3 x unterlassen, die Hand zu beißen, sondern stattdessen einen schnellen Schritt
auf die Hand gemacht, den Grashüpfer geschnappt und dann nichts wie weg......

Als ich das heute Abend fotografieren wollte, klappte es natürklich nicht mehr - stattdessen wurde die Hand wieder
mit dem Schnabel traktiert 

Ihren Spiegel hat Claudi mittlerweile ganz sonderbar im Einsatz:

Wenn sie freundlich "schnäbeln" will mit ihrem "virtuellen" Gegenüber, dann hüpft sie an die
Vorderseite und "kuschelt" quasi mit ihrem Gegenüber.

Wenn sie sauer ist und auf Krawall gebürstet, hüpft sie in rasendem Tempo um den Spiegel herum und
traktiert auf der anderen Seite wütend  ihr vergrößertes Spiegelbild -manchmal
rennt sie von vorne nach hinten und zurück und wechselt entsprechend von freundlich zu sauer und zurück....

Das sieht oberkomisch aus 

So, das wars schon für heute - die Schwalben sind noch nicht da.

Sollten sie noch kommen, werde ich das morgen berichten, denn wenn ich endlich rein kann,
möchte ich nur noch ABendbrot essen und ins Bett 

Hier die Claudifotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2016)

Fürs Daumendrücken ist es natürlich jetzt viel zu spät .
Ich hoffe aber, daß Du nicht mehr zu lange warten mußtest.


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2016)

so, jetzt erstmal der Nachtrag von gestern:

Kaum hatte ich den PC aus gemacht, hörte ich einen bekannten Schwalbenruf!

Ich stürzte vor das Vogelzimmer und lockte.

Da kam Punky vom Himmel geschossen und kreiste in rasantem Tempo um mich herum - einmal
überlegte er, auf dem Futterdeckel zu landen, drehte dann aber ab ins Vogelzimmer, rief da nach
Ray, bekam keine Antwort und schoss wieder raus.

Dann wiederholte sich das Ganze noch einmal, nur dass Punky beim 2. raus kommen sofort nach oben und dann
hinter den Stall zu den Tümpeln entschwand.

Dort hörte ich noch einige Schwalben.

Das war das letzte Mal, dass ich gestern etwas von Punky sah.

Keine 2 Minuten nachdem Punky weg war, hörte ich Ray am Himmel rufen.

Auch sie kam wie ein Blitz von oben runter geschossen, umkreiste mich zwei mal und drehte dann ab
ins Vogelvorzimmer, wo sie sich auf einem Ast niederließ.

Dort ließ sie sich ausgiebig füttern und flog dann weiter ins Vogelzimmer - allerdings nicht auf die Schlafstange
an der Dusche, sondern in die Äste neben der Tür.

Kaum sass sie, nahm sie ihre Schlafhaltung ein und  die Augen zu 

Ich blieb noch bis 10.30 Uhr draußen, falls Punky doch noch zurück käme.

Aber nachdem ab 10.15 Uhr keine Schwalbe mehr zu sehen und zu hören war und auch sonst alles still war, habe ich
dann die Tür zu gemacht und mich rein begeben.

Punky hat ihre erste Nacht draußen verbracht 


Heute Morgen hatten schon mindestens 20 Grad und fast keinen Wind - es versprach ein sehr heißer Tag zu werden.

Wurde es auch - man mochte sich gar nicht bewegen.

Was war ich froh, dass ich nur noch rund 10 Grashüpfer für Claudi fangen musste!

Jedes Mal, wenn ich Claudi besucht habe, haben wir wieder "Hand" geübt.

Claudi hackt jetzt nicht mehr richtig zu, wenn sie die Hand anpickt und sie hat sich tatsächlich
einige Male ganz entspannt auf der Hand hingehockt und ihren Grashüpfer da verspeist, statt mit ihrer Beute
zu flüchten

Ansonsten geht es ihr nach wie vor gut.

Da ich sie nicht mit raus nehmen kann, habe ich ihr heute Nachmittag statt der Tageslichtlampe mit UV
mal die Rotlichtlampe angemacht, damit sie auch soetwas wie Hitze erlebt und mal "wärmeres" Licht hat.

´Heute Abend habe ich außerdem einen AUfstieg zum Fenster gebaut.

Mal schauen, ob sie den morgen nutzt.

Heute Abend spielte sich um Punkt 9 Uhr genau dasselbe ab, wie gestern Abend (nur das
Punky nur einmal seine Show ablieferte)

Erst erschien Punky, drehte seine Runden, flog eine Runde durchs Vogelzimmer und verschwand dann
endgültig.

Punky kann ich ja auch im rasanten Flug noch gut erkennen, da der Federschaden nicht zu übersehen ist.
juhuuu - Punky hat ihre erste Nacht perfekt überstanden 


Kurz nach Punky s Verschwinden erschien Ray.

Diesmal landete sie auf meiner Hand nach zwei Runden "kreiseln" um mich herum - ließ sich füttern
und flog dann direkt nach hinten ins Vogelzimmer, wo sie sich diesmal wieder auf der
Duschstange zur Ruhe begab.

Seither schläft sie.

Heute hat Ray von ANfang an gar nicht gefremdelt.

Sie scheint eine gewisse Routine in die Ganztagesausflüge zu bekommen 

Punky ist nicht mehr aufgetaucht - und auch wenn es erst 10 Uhr ist - es dämmert schon stark und ich höre schon seit
rund 15 Minuten keine Vögel mehr.

Insofern werde ich jetzt gleich zu machen und rein gehen.

Ich schätze Punky wird, wenn überhaupt, dann höchstens noch mal zurück und rein kommen, falls das Wetter richtig mies und die Jagdbedingungen sehr schlecht werden.

Hier die Fotos von gestern und heute:


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2016)

und wieder ein traumhafter Sommertag 

Sehr warm, windstill, trocken - blauer Himmel - was will man mehr!

Die Nacht über hat es wohl sehr schwere Unwetter von Hamburg bis Bremen gegeben.

Bei uns war absolut nichts 

Lediglich dichter Nebel hüllte heute Morgen alles ein -man konnte nicht mal die Koppeln sehen.

Ray begrüsste mich heute Morgen fröhlich, wollte nichts essen, sondern flog gleich raus.

Ich ging weiter zu Claudi, begrüsste und fütterte sie, als Ray auch schon wieder drinnen erschien, sich
im Vorzimmer auf den Zweig setzte und mir erklärte, dass ich Frühstück rausrücken soll, weil draußen
keine Insekten zu sehen sind 

Ich fütterte Ray und ging dann erstmal Kaffee trinken.

Als ich anschließend wieder Richtung Vogelzimmer ging, realisierte ich leider zu spät, dass
Ray vor der Tür auf dem Zweig sass - und nicht alleine - eine zweite Schwalbe sass neben ihr 

Allerdings flog sie auf, als ich mich näherte. Ray blieb entspannt sitzen und bewegte sich erst
eine Stunde später da weg, als der Nebel sich lichtete.

Den Rest des Tages habe ich von Punky und Ray nichts mehr gesehen.

Abends hatte ich keine Zeit, die Vogelzimmertür die ganze Zeit im Auge zu behalten
(warum später  )

Da Ray immer kurz nach 9 Uhr kam, bin ich also erst gegen 9 Uhr Richtung Vogelzimmer gegangen.

Am Himmel keine einzige Schwalbe, keine Antworten .

Also ging ich rein, um Claudi "ins Bett" zu bringen....
....und da sass Ray im Vorzimmer auf dem Ast und schlief

Gnädig nahm sie noch 3 Heimchen, dann wollte sie ihre Ruhe - schließlich ist Schlafenszeit 

Punky habe ich heute gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.

Da aber auch der Trupp Schwalben weg war, mit dem sie immer rumzieht, denke ich, dass diese
Gruppe zu einem Langstreckenflugtraining aufgebrochen ist und auswärts übernachtet 

Ray scheint sich der etwas jüngeren Gruppe angeschlossen zu haben, in der auch Pummelchens und Sunny s Kids
mitfliegen.

Die sind zwar ohne Eltern schon in einer Kindergruppe den ganzen Tag unterwegs, abends löst sich diese Gruppe
aber immer auf und jeder fliegt "nach Hause" - die vier von Pummelchen und Sunny kommen auch immer
gegen 9 Uhr zurück auf die Diele.

Claudi wird immer zutraulicher 
Meine Hand wird nicht mehr attackiert und sie läuft schon wie selbstverständlich rauf, um sich ihr Futter zu holen.

Heute Nachmittag war eines unserer Reitkids hier und hat Claudi beschäftigt.

Mit wahrer Hingabe hat sie Blumensträusse gesammelt und Insekten gefangen und Claudi verwöhnt.

Claudi kommt sogar bei ihr auf die Hand 

Ansonsten bei Claudi nichts Neues.

Dann gab es heute noch einen Neuzugang:

Tom ist ein Mauersegler aus Lüchow Dannenberg.

Er wurde seit etwas über einer Woche nachdem er aus dem Nest gefallen war, von Hand
aufgezogen.

Eigentlich müsste er langsam soweit sein, auszufliegen.

Nachdem er aber wohl so gar keine Anstalten machte zu __ fliegen und seit heute Morgen auch zu Hause
das Futter kaum noch nahm, machte die Ziehmutter sich Sorgen und rief mich an, ob sie mir Tom bringen könne.

Natürlich 

Ich erwartete einen Segler, der möglicherweise ZNS Probleme hat und im schlimmsten Fall auch
Gefiederschäden, denn die Ziehmutter berichtete mir, dass sie ihn prakatisch ausschließlich mit
gekauften (nicht aufgefütterten) Heimchen gefüttert habe und der Mauersegler überwiegend nur im Wohnzimmer war.

Ich bereitete schon mal alles vor:

Der Mauerseglerkasten wurde ans Carportdach geschraubt, damit Tom den ganzen Tag draußen in "luftiger Höhe"
mit Tageslicht und den Geräuschen der Natur verbringen kann.

Als Einstreu sammelte ich trockenes __ Moos, trockenes Laub und vertrocknete, weiche Gräser - also alles,
was Mauersegler auch so für den Nestbau verwenden.

Außerdem ging ich schon mal massenweise Insekten jagen für die ersten Mahlzeiten:
Kechermix - das waren am Ende einige hundert Tierchen - und bestimmt 100 Grashüpfer.

Ich wollte angesichts der einseitigen Ernährung seit Toms Auffindung möglichst ausschließlich
aus der Natur füttern.

Als Tom dann ankam, war ich angenehm überrascht:

Er machte einen hellwachen, aufgeschlossenen Eindruck, bettelte nachdrücklich und sein Gefieder
wirkte soweit ich das so sehen kann gut.

Er kam mir lediglich etwas klein/schmal/leicht vor.

Seine Ziehmutter fütterte ihm haufenweise Grashüpfer und Fliegen, während ich rein ging und erstmal ein Heimchen
mit dem Vitamin B Komplex (Inj. Lsg.) impfte, was Tom dann sofort bekam.

Anschließend bezog er dann sein neues Heim, was ihm zu gefallen schien 

Dass Tom so klein und leicht wirkte, wunderte mich nicht, als ich hörte,
dass er täglich ca 5 bis 6 Mahlzeiten bestehend aus ca 15 Heimchen bekam.

Ich denke, das war zu wenig und zu einseitig, weshalb er vermutlich auch noch nicht fliegt.

Seine Ziehmutter hat es aber glücklicherweise sofort gemerkt, als von Tom erste Anzeichen
kamen, dass da was nicht stimmt mit der Fütterung und sie hat sofort gehandelt 

Insofern kam Tom hier psychisch in bester Verfassung an - was schon die halbe Miete ist 

Der Kleine frisst ein Vielfaches dessen, was die Schwalben so verdrücken - so
kommt es mir zumindest vor.

Als ich bei Wiki den Mauerseglereintrag gelesen habe, wunderte mich nichts mehr 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauersegler

Ich habe heute ca alle 45 Minuten gefüttert.

Unten auf dem Foto seht Ihr ca die Hälfte bis 1/3 dessen, was Tom pro Mahlzeit verdrückt hat.

Leider habe ich ihn bei der Ankunft nicht gewogen.

Aber man sieht auf den Fotos glaube ich schon, was live deutlich sichtbar ist:
er ist heute bereits "voller" geworden 

Heute Abend habe ich ihn vor und nach der letzten Fütterung gewogen:

vorher 43 g, nachher 48 g.

Am späten Nachmittag fing er glaube ich in seinem Mauerseglerkasten bereits an,
Flatterübungen zu machen - zumindest hörte sich das so an.

Er bettelt aber noch regelmäßig und nachdrücklich - die Töne, die da aus dem Kasten kommen
klingen, wie wenn da eine ganze Blaumeisenfamilie bettelt 

Heute Abend ist Tom in einen Karton ins Esszimmer umgezogen.

Morgen früh geht es dann wieder raus.

Falls er sich morgen weiter so gut entwickelt, werd ich ihn ab Morgen auch über
Nacht draußen im Kasten lassen und nur das Ausflugloch gegen Räuber sichern.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Tom sehr zügig ausfliegen wird, denn ich glaube, dass er
eigentlich soweit ist und nur noch etwas Kraft aufbauen muss.

Soweit zu heute - hier die Fotos:


----------



## jolantha (23. Juli 2016)

Kirstin, 
langsam ist aber genug . 
Ich fange schon an, mit den Namen durcheinander zu kommen, und muß schon rückwärts lesen, daß ich die Schwalben, Spatzen usw.
nicht durcheinander bringe. 
Gottseidank gibts ja öfter immer noch ein Bild dazu , Danke !


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2016)

Das Wetter war genau wie gestern - der Sommer ist definitiv endlich angekommen 

Heute Morgen hat Ray mich fröhlich begrüßt und ist dann sofort und ohne Frühstück 
durchgestartet nach draußen.

Nur Claudi s Appetit war ungebremst und da Ray sein Frühstück verschmäht hatte, gab es 
für Claudi doppelte Ration 

Als ich vormittags den Schlauch zu Tümpel 1 legte, um dort endlich aufzufüllen, hörte ich einen 
großen, schnatternden Schwalbenschwarm von den Wiesen eintreffen und über den Tümpeln kreisen und jagen. 

Ich glaube, das war Punky s Truppe, die zurück kam. 

Tagsüber habe ich wie schon gewohnt von Ray und Punky nichts gesehen. 

Heute Abend haben wir gegrillt. 

Als wir fast fertig waren, erschien ein Trupp laut schwatzender Schwalben am Himmel und kreiste 
und jagte eine ganze Weile über dem Hof. 

Zwei Schwalben lösten sich aus der Truppe und flogen in halsbrecherischen Tempo unter dem 
Carportdach hindurch um unsere Köpfe. 

Dabei erzählten sie uns ganze Romane 

Die Stimmen konnten wir eindeutig Punky und Ray zuordnen und darüber hinaus war Punky s 
Federschaden erkennbar - Punky ist also defintiv wieder da 

Die Zwei flogen eine ganze Weile quatschend um uns herum - aber beide machten nicht den 
Eindruck, als wollten sie landen. 

Als der übrige Schwalbenschwarm sich anschickte, weiter zu ziehen, drehten die zwei eine letzte Runde, 
stiegen auf und verschwanden im Pulk der anderen Schwalben. 

Das war das Letzte, was ich von den beiden heute gesehen habe. 

Auch Ray wird heute ihre erste Nacht draußen verbringen 

Gegen 10 Uhr - es waren schon eine Weile keine Schwalben mehr zu sehen und zu hören, 
habe ich das Vogelzimmer zu gemacht. 

Mit Claudi war alles wie immer. 

SIe genießt es, nachmittags unter dem Rotlicht zu sitzen. 
Dort putzt sie wie wild ihr Gefieder. 

Mich erinnert das alles an die Zeit, als Marco seine Mauser hatte. 

Er sass da ja auch ständig unter dem Rotlicht und putzte sich wie wild. 

Vielleicht fängt Claudi ja auch an, ein paar Federn zu erneuern 

Ich würde es ihr wirklich wünschen, dass sie möglichst bald __ fliegen und raus kann. 

Tom geht es super. 

Gleich als ich heute Morgen ins Esszimmer kam, fing er an zu betteln, was das Zeug hält. 

Nachdem er ausgiebig gefrühstückt hatte, brachte ich ihn raus in den Mauerseglerkasten. 

Der scheint ihm ausgesprochen gut zu gefallen: ich brauche nur seinen Schlafkarton 
davor zu halten und schon spaziert er eigenständig in den Kasten 

Vormittgs sass er noch immer ganz hinten drin, wenn ich füttern wöllte und bettelte von dort. 

Da ich mit der Hand da hinten wegen der Enge nicht füttern kann, ohne die Hälfte fallen zu lassen, 
musste ich ihn zum Füttern aus dem Kasten nehmen. 

Ab der dritten Fütterung hatte Tom aber begriffen, dass er zum Füttern nach vorne kommen 
muss und seither konnte ich problemlos füttern, ohne, dass ich ihn überhaupt noch 
anfassen musste 

Sein Kot sieht ebenfalls perfekt aus und kommt regelmäßig wie ein Uhrwerk. 

Tom legt mir die "Kottüten" immer vorne direkt an die Klappe, so dass ich 
sie bequem mit der Pinzette greifen und rausheben kann. 

Als ich Tom zum Füttern noch aus dem Kasten nahm, hat er beim Fressen immer die Flügel 
ausgebreitet. 

Da fiel mir auf, dass am linken Flügel an den vorderen Federn noch kleine Löcher sind - dort befinden 
sich noch drei oder vier winzig kleine Teile von den Federhülsen.

Damit ich das Foto machen kann, habe ich Ina gebeten, Tom einen Happen zu geben. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich die Hülsenreste problemlos lösen und die Federn darunter in Ordnung sind. 

Das übrige Gefieder sieht soweit ich es sehen konnte gut aus 

Ansonsten machte Tom einen extrem aktiven und fitten Eindruck.

Es würde mich überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn er in den nächsten Tagen ausfliegt. 

Heute habe ich ihn entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Pläne doch noch mal zum Übernachten 
ins Esszimmer gebracht. 

Wir wollte ja grillen und da der (ganz leichte) Wind so ungünstig kam, dass der Rauch in Tom s 
Kasten gezogen wäre, habe ich ihn lieber vorher rein gebracht. 

Jetzt sitzt er in seinem Schlafkarton und es ist nichts zu hören von ihm 

Ansonsten gab es heute wieder haufenweise Beratungsgespräche, von denen 
die meisten wegen __ Parasiten aus dem Nest gesprungene Schwalben betrafen. 

Das sind die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Krächzi (23. Juli 2016)

Gerade saß ein Spatz ca. 20 Minuten lang völlig bewegungslos in meinem Futterhäuschen, er hat sich absolut nicht bewegt. Sogar als ich vorsichtig das Fenster geschlossen habe, ist er nicht weggeflogen. Dabei __ fliegen sie sonst schon weg, wenn sie mich nur durch die Scheibe am Spülbecken sehen. Ich dachte schon, der Kleine hat einen Hirnschlag oder Herzinfarkt bekommen, oder sowas wie Wundstarrkrampf und ist zu Stein erstarrt. Ich hab sogar überlegt, ob ich raus gehen soll, und nachschauen ob er noch lebt oder krank ist. Als ich dann nach weiteren 10 Minuten wieder nachgeschaut habe, ist er aber weg gewesen. Seltsam.


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2016)

...der hat meditiert


----------



## Krächzi (23. Juli 2016)

Cläudchen ist übrigens sehr süß!


----------



## Krächzi (23. Juli 2016)

Ja, der muss wohl meditiert haben, oder mit offen Augen geschlafen. Oder er hat zuviele Hanfkörner gefressen und war high.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

Heute saß ein aufgeplustertes Amseljunges bei uns im Garten. Da ich erst kürzlich in einem vom Kirstins Threads von Ästlingen gelesen habe, und dass die Eltern in der Regel in der Nähe der Vogeljungen sind, habe ich mich nach der Amselmutter umgesehen, sie dann auch entdeckt und mich diskret zurückgezogen, um die beiden nicht zu stören. Kirstin, ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön für die lehrreichen und vergnüglichen Berichte aus Deinem Vogelparadies.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (24. Juli 2016)

unglaublich wie viel Arbeit du dir mit dem päppeln der Schwalben machst. mir wurde immer gesagt, das sich Schwalben nicht päppeln lassen. Wir haben ja auch sehr viele Schwalben und immer mal finde ich morgens Kücken im Stall. In der Regel sind sie aber bereits tot.


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2016)

Das Wetter war heute wieder unverändert: 
heiss - sonnig - windstill......
....die Tümple sind schon wieder fast leer 
- und ich muss dringend Algen fischen.....morgen.........

Claudi hat ihre erste Nacht allein im Vogelzimmer offensichtlich gut weggesteckt 

Sie begrüßte mich fröhlich wie eh und je. 

Mittlerweile wartet sie morgens schon immer ganz ungeduldig auf ihren "Blumenstrauss" 
und sowie ich alles verteilt habe, rennt und hüpft sie überall durch und untersucht alle 
Pflanzen ganz genau. 

Wenn irgendwo etwas krabbelt, wird es sofort verspeist, ein paar Hirtentäschelsamen und 
die Samen verschiedener Gräser ebenso wie die von Mädesüss sind auch sofort 
gefragt. 

Dann geht es an die Blätter: 
Vogelknöterich, Vogelwicke, Löwenzahn und Klee stehen auf 
dem Plan für das 2. FRÜhstück. 

Danach wird alles untersucht, probiert, verworfen oder nochmal nach genommen, was neu 
ist. 

Damit kann Claudi locker den halben Tag verbringen - den Rest des Tages verbringt sie mit 
Heimchenjagd in der Duschwanne und Gefiederpflege unter dem Rotlicht. 

Einmal sass sie oben auf dem Käfig und wollte runter, weil auf dem Fussboden eine Blume 
lag, die sie interessierte. 

Irgendwie hat sie wohl kurz vergessen, dass sie noch nicht __ fliegen kann 

Jedenfalls, statt den Weg über die Kletterbäume zu nehmen, "flog" sie los und fiel runter, wie ein 
Stein.......und landete im "Pool" - der Wasserschale, die unten stand 

Ihr Blick sprach Bände - so wasserfreudig wie Krah ist sie jedenfalls nicht. 

Ansonsten hatte sie heute Glück: 
eine Pferdebesitzerin hat sich noch mindestens eine Stunde mit ihr beschäftigt und sie 
"bespielt" 


Punky und Ray habe ich den ganzen Tag nicht gesehen und ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht 
damit gerechnet, dass sie bei dem Traumwetter nach Hause kommen oder gar zu Hause übernachten. 

.....und dann plötzlich - gegen 20 Uhr - erschien ein Schwarm Schwalben am Himmel und zwei kamen runter 
und riefen lautstark. 

Es waren Punky und Ray 

Ich ging natürlich sofort Richtung Vogelzimmer und rief sie. 

Beide kreisten relativ tief mehrmals um mich herum - immer antwortend. 

Dann flog Punky gefolgt von Ray ins Vogelzimmer und eine Sekunde später kamen beide wieder 
raus. 

Dasselbe wiederholte sich noch mal. 

Danach kreisten sie noch mal beide um mich herum und Punky stieg wieder auf zu den anderen 
Schwalben, während Ray rein flog und sich auf seinem Schlafast nieder ließ. 

Punky und die anderen verabschiedeten sich irgendwann und flogen dahin, wo immer sie die Nacht verbringen. 

Ray blieb tatsächlich zu Hause und hatte schon die Augen zu als ich rein kam 

Ich hatte bei dem Wetter nicht erwartet, dass Ray diese Nacht zu Hause verbringen würde...
.....aber offensichtlich hat er in der Nacht draußen erkannt, dass es ganz erholsam 
sein kann, wenn man irgendwo schläft, wo man nicht seine Umgebung im Auge behalten muss 

Nachdem ich Ray 4 Heimchen verpasst hatte, habe ich noch schnell ein Foto gemacht, bevor ich 
sie und Claudi schlafen ließ 

....also morgen wieder ganz, ganz früh raus,um Ray die Tür zu öffnen.......

Tom hat die Nacht ebenfalls gut überstanden. 

Er hatte heute Morgen einen gigantischen Hunger. 

Anschließend brachte ich ihn wieder raus in seinen Mauerseglerkaste. 

Er kennt das Procedere schon und wandert selbst von seinem Schlafkarton in den Kasten und 
zurück. 

Ich habe ja schon immer gedacht, dass Schwalben viel fressen - aber Mauersegler übertreffen das um Längen!

Mein Tag bestand eigentlich nur aus Fliegen kechern, Grashüpfer fangen, Tom füttern und alles wieder von vorne. 

Pro Mahlzeit (ca alle 45 Minuten) verdrückt er durchschnittlich: 
ca. 300 - 500 Tierchen Kechermix (Fliegen, Mücken, Schuster, Grasfliegen etc.) und 20 - 30 Grashüpfer!

Das Füttern der einzelnen Futtertiere gestaltete sich immer etwas schwierig, da Tom meistens nur die ersten ein 
bis zwei Happen ordentlich nahm - dann begann er unruhig zu werden, bettelte zwar, wedelte aber 
so sehr dabei mit dem Kopf, dass ich kaum noch ein Futtertier rein bekam. 

Da ich bei Wiki gelesen hatte, dass die Eltern haselnussgroße Futterbälle machen aus allen Insekten, 
habe ich gedacht, das mache ich auch - ist ziemlicher Schweinkram, die ganzen Insekten zu einer 
Kugel zu drehen. 

Zumal ich leider nicht über schnell klebenden Mauerseglerspeichel verfüge ...und damit die 
Futterbällchen gerne schnell auseinanderfallen. 

Aber im großen und ganzen ging es - und das war DIE Lösung: 

Tom war ganz begeistert!

jetzt kommt er schon, wenn er mich hört bettelnd nach vorne und sowie die Klappe vom 
Mauerseglerkasten auf geht, sperrt er den Schnabel auf, stülpt ihn über den Futterball und 
meinen Finger und saugt sich dann regelrecht am Finger fest, bis der Ball vollständig in 
den Tiefen seines Kropfes verschwunden ist 

Abschließend dreht er sich um und robbt unter leisem Singsang wieder zurück nach hinten in den Kasten. 

So ging es den ganzen Tag. 

Da Tom noch keinerlei ANstalten machte, das Betteln einzustellen, also offensichtlich noch keine 
Ambitionen hat, auszufliegen, habe ich ihn doch wieder mit rein genommen. 

Er robbte heute Abend ganz selbstverständlich aus dem Seglerkasten in seinen Schlafkarton 

Die Fotos von Tom sind leider etwas unscharf.

Ich habe die Kamera beim Füttern in den Kasten gehalten - und da ich die Tiere nie mit 
Blitz fotografiere, war es in dem Kasten mit dem Zoom etwas schwierig. 

Aber ich finde, man kann trotzdem ganz gut sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn ein kleiner Mauersegler Hunger hat 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (25. Juli 2016)

Na, Dein Tom hat dich aber gut erzogen, klappt doch Alles so, wie er will


----------



## Tanny (25. Juli 2016)

Das Wetter war heute wie in den letzten Tagen. 
lediglich der Wind hat etwas aufgefrischt, was die Hitze erträglich macht 

Ray ist heute Morgen, als ich die Tür öffnete mit einem fröhlichen Gruß gen Himmel entschwunden. 

An Heimchen hat sie kein wirkliches Interesse mehr - da kann sie bessere Leckerbissen erhaschen 

Tagsüber habe ich von den beiden nichts gesehen und gehört. 

Abends gegen halb 9 erschien ein Trupp mit 4 Schwalben über dem Hof. 

Sie jagten dort fröhlich plappernd für mindestens eine halbe Stunde. 

EIne der 4 war Ray! - Sie rief immer mal wieder, wenn sie über der Sitzecke war und wenn 
ich sie rief, bekam ich Antwort. 

Von Punky keine Spur. 

Die 3, die mit Ray zusammen unterwegs waren, waren ebenfalls Jungschwalben und die 4 scheinen eine 
kleine Truppe zu sein. 

Kurz nach 9 erschien plötzlich ein zweiter, größerer Trupp Jungschwalben und vermischte sich mit 
der kleinen Truppe. 

Mit einer Schwalbe aus der anderen Truppe unterhielt Ray sich immer wieder. 

Es könnte Punky gewesen sein - aber ich kann es nicht sagen - sie war 
zu hoch, als dass ich den Gefiederschaden hätte erkennen können und direkt mit mir 
geredet hat sie auch nicht. 

Um ca 9.20 Uhr - als hätte jemand einen Schalter umgelegt- verschwanden auf einen Schlag 
alle Schwalben aus dem Blickfeld und es war nichts mehr von irgendwelchen Schwalben zu sehen 
oder zu hören. 

Ray hat sich also auch wieder entschieden, mit der Truppe draußen zu übernachten 

Claudi wirkte heute häufig etwas "matt". 

Jedes mal, wenn ich anfing, mir darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob ihr was fehlen könnte, 
wurde sie aber plötzlich wieder super aktiv und flitzte wie ein geölter Blitz durch ihr Refugium. 

Da sie auch wieder viel Zeit mit Gefiederpflege, Rotlicht und Sandbad verbrachte und weil ihr 
kaputtes Gefieder immer struppiger aussieht, aber andererseits erste neue Federn zu sprießen scheinen, 
denke ich, dass ihre "Mattigkeit" mit der Mauser zusammenhängt.

Ansonsten war bei Claudi heute alles wie immer. 

Tyri scheint wieder da zu sein 

Heute ist mir ein Foto gelungen. 
Sie kommt nicht mehr zu uns, sondern benimmt sich (fast) wie eine wilde Meise.
Was sie unterscheidet ist, dass sie auf den Stuhllehnen landet - auch wenn wir da sitzen -, über unseren Köpfen 
im Netz sitzt und am Knödelfütterer als einzige Meise nicht flüchtet, wenn der Trupp Feldsperlinge einfällt, sondern 
diese rotzfrech angreift und dann gemütlich den Fütterer weiter leert, nachdem sie die Bande vertrieben hat 

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass sie es ist 

Tom geht es weiterhin gut 

Er ist wieder ein Stück gewachsen - er wirkt etwas kompakter und seine Flügel sind wieder ein 
paar Millimeter länger geworden. 

Auch heute hat er haufenweisen Insektenkugeln verdrückt 

Die Teile herzustellen ist echter Schweinkram - aber Tom liebt sie - und wenn Tom sie liebt .....

Seine Flügel sind jetzt schon einw enig länger, als die Schwanzspitze. 

Aber wenn ich meinen Recherchen glauben darf, werden die Flügel noch ein wenig länger werden müssen, bevor es 
soweit ist. 

Gebettelt hat Tom auch ungebrochen - die Futtermenge entsprach etwa der von gestern. 

Abends habe ich ihm den Schlafkarton an den Seglerkastenausgang gehalten und er ist 
da raufgekrochen und hat sich wie selbstverständlich ins Esszimmer tragen lassen.

Er scheint den Ablauf mittlerweile genau zu kennen 

Hier Fotos von heute:


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Tanny,

in den Kisten des Mauersegler ist zu viel Material, welches das Gefieder schädigen kann,
wenn er anfängt seine Flügel in der Kiste zu trainieren.
Mauersegler haben nur ganz wenig Nistmaterial in ihren Brutkästen, und nur das, was sie in der Luft
durch Aufwirbelungen finden und fangen können, meistens Federn.

Bei der Handaufzucht nimmt man am besten ein Frottehandtuch und legt es in eine genügend große Kiste
(vor allem Höhe) wobei das Handtuch an der einer Seite der Kiste über den Ausenrand gelegt wird, so das dort eine
Schräge entsteht und der Mauersegler klettern trainieren kann. Hier wird er sich festkrallen, und wenn er soweit ist,
seine Flügel trainieren, ein Zeichen dafür, das es bald los geht. 
Abgedeckt wird mit einem  weiteren Handtuch. Auf dem Handtuch des Kistenbodens kann man zur besseren Sauberhaltung
Küchentücher legen.

Für den Nistkasten kann man aus Schaumgummi (ca. 4cm dick) in der Mitte eine Mude auschneiden.
Das Netz gibt genügend Beispiele.

Hier mal ein erster Startversuch, der manchmal öfter wiederholt werden mußte, weils beim ersten mal nicht klappte.


----------



## Krächzi (26. Juli 2016)

Claudi ist einfach süß !


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juli 2016)

Die Kügelchen sehen ja zum Anbeißen aus, da würd ich auch nicht nein sagen


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2016)

@lollo   Danke für die Info. 

Was das material anbelangt: das sieht vermutlich härter/schwerer aus, als es ist 

Ich habe nur trockene, super leichte Sachen genommen, die im leichten Wind hier auch rumfliegen - 
genau weil ich las, dass Mauersegler alles an Blättern, Federn, Gräsern etc. im Flug sammeln, was 
sie aus der Luft fischen können. 

Was den Mauerseglerkasten draußen anbelangt: 

der ist eigentlich von Form, größe und Länge sogar etwas größer, als die natürlichen 
Nistplätze unter den Garagendächern meiner wilden Mauersegler hier. 

Wie machen die Kleinen dort es denn da? 

ich sehe sie nie vorher irgendwo draußen rumklettern? 

Die krabbeln da in ihrer Niströhre rum, machen vermutlich ihre Liegestütze und eines Abends __ fliegen sie aus dem 
kleinen Loch vorne am Dach einfach los? 

Da sehe ich auch irgendwie keine Flugübungen vorher?

@Ida17  soll ich Dir das rezept schicken ? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juli 2016)

Eine bessere Proteinquelle gibt es nicht, sehr gesund und nahrhaft! 
Dazu eine Portion aus meinem Filter und man bleibt ewig jung!


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Was das material anbelangt: das sieht vermutlich härter/schwerer aus, als es ist


Hallo Tanny,

schmeiß das Zeug raus, und mache es so wie ich es im vorherigen Beitrag beschrieben habe, ist auch wegen der Milben und Co. besser.
Ebenfalls drängt die Zeit, denn der Rückzug der Mauersegler ist eingeläutet, Anfang August gehts wieder Richtung Süden.
Hier ein Beispiel.
 
Und hab keine Angst, es fliegt keiner vom Boden aus los, zum Auswildern muß du ihn hoch ansetzten,
und in Flugrichtung sollte alles frei sein, falls es beim ersten Mal nicht klappt. (Hatten wir ein mal, dass wir ihn wieder hochnehmen mußten)



Tanny schrieb:


> Was den Mauerseglerkasten draußen anbelangt:


da würd ich ihn gar nicht mehr reinsetzten, den er will ja nicht brüten, und aus dem Flugloch wird er sich auch 
nicht die Welt ansehen.
Wenn du bei You Tube Mauersegler doku suchst, wirst du mehrere Videos von Mauersegler Gütersloh finden,
in der 5. Folge kannst du sehen wie ein Mauersegler im Kasten seine Flügel trainiert, wenn da zuviel Material im Kasten ist, wird es kritisch.



Tanny schrieb:


> Da sehe ich auch irgendwie keine Flugübungen vorher?



kannst du da reinkucken? 



Tanny schrieb:


> ich sehe sie nie vorher irgendwo draußen rumklettern?



draußen klettern sie auch nicht rum, das machen sie in ihrer Bruthöhle. Mauersegler starten nur ein mal, und nur zum Brüten
landen sie an ihren bekannten Plätzen.


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2016)

@ Lollo  Danke für Deine Empfehlungen.

Ich werde in der Plauderecke im Anschluss an diesen Tagebucheintrag ein neues Thema eröffnen
und auf Deine obigen Ausführungen detailliert eingehen. 

* defekter Link entfernt *


Ich möchte hier das Tagebuch nicht durch eine umfangreichere Diskussion "zerreden" 


Heute war das Wetter quasi eine Kopie von gestern.
Da der Wind frisch wehte, war es draußen wunderbar auszuhalten 

Von Punky und Ray habe ich heute gar, gar nichts gesehen oder gehört.

Eigentlich habe ich praktisch überhaupt keine Jungschwalben gesehen.

Nur ein paar Altschwalben flogen auf dem Hof rum - Sunny und Pummelchen planen offensichtlich
jetzt ihre 2. Brut, denn sie waren heftig am Balzen 

Ich vermute, dass die Jungschwalben mal wieder auf einem längeren Trainingsflug sind -und diesmal scheinen die
jüngeren Gruppen mit zu sein - sie müssen schließlich üben für die große Reise 


Claudi geht es sehr gut.

Sie war heute nicht mehr so matt, wie gestern, sondern turnte ziemlich aktiv durch s Vogelzimmer.

Ich habe heute mal wieder grundrein gemacht und ihr auch das Sandbad in der Dusche ausgetauscht.

Das war natürlich spannend - neuer Kies bedeutet, lauter neue Kleinigkeiten im Kies entdecken 

Heute war Claudi zwischendurch richtig übermütig - sie griff mal wieder meine Finger an.

Aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es mehr spielerisch war und nicht mehr von Angst oder
Agression geleitet - auf jeden Fall schien sie recht viel Spass zu haben 

           

Tom geht es nach wie vor blendend.

Lollo s Einwände und Ratschläge zur Unterbringung waren mir bisher zwar eigentlich nicht
plausibel, aber andererseits haben sie mich schon etwas verunsichert.

Schließlich will ich das Optium für Tom und nicht das, was ich meine was gut ist.

Ich habe hin und her überlegt, wie ich rausfinde, was für Tom besser ist.

Letztendlich kam ich zu dem Schluss, Tom selbst entscheiden zu lassen - schließlich
soll er sich wohl fühlen, nicht ich.

Um Tom nicht aus seinem gewohnten, offensichtlich für ihn funktionierenden Tagesablauf
zu reißen, entschied ich, einen großen (Höhe und Grundfläche) Karton vorzubereiten,
in den ich zur Hälfte ein Frotteehandtuch (mit Wandabhängung) und zur Hälfte
die "Einstreu" aus dem alten Schlafkarton legte.

Als Tom abends sowieso rein kam, setzte ich ihn auf die Handtuchseite und deckte den
Karton mit einem Handtuch, wie von Lollo vorgeschlagen, ab.

Es dauerte keine 2 Minuten, da war Tom auf der Seite mit der Einstreu und hatte sich dort in eine
Ecke geduckt.

Mit Küchenpapier auf dem Handtuch - dasselbe.

Damit war für mich klar: Tom bevorzugt Natureinstreu.

Die habe ich dann im gesamten Karton verteilt - in seiner
Schlafecke so, wie es die ganzen Nächte zuvor auch war, im Rest des
Kartons weniger.

Nun war noch zu klären, ob er den größeren Platz schätzt.

Ich schnitt in den kleinen Schlafkarton ein Eingangsloch und stellte ihn
(ohne Unterteil) in den großen Karton.

     

Tom verschwand praktisch sofort in dem kleinen Schlafkarton.

Ich habe den kleinen Karton in dem großen Karton gelassen, so dass
Tom selbst entscheiden kann, wo er sich aufhalten will.

Bisher kommt er nur zum Kartoneingang, um sein Kotpaket im Eingang abzulegen - dann
geht er zurück in seine Schlafecke.

Morgen früh werde ich den großen (verschlossenen)  Karton mit Tom drin vor
den Mauerseglerkasten halten.

Tom kann dann selbst entscheiden, ob er in den Kasten rüber geht oder ob er in dem
größeren Areal bleibt.

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich heute bereits bevor Tom rein kam, ein Loch in den großen Karton als
Ausgang geschnitten, was jetzt über Nacht abgedeckt ist.

 

Sollte Tom sich morgen entscheiden, in dem großen Karton zu bleiben, werde ich ihn auf
dem Carportdach platzieren, damit er weiterhin seine Umgebung hören und betrachten kann.

Es ist übrigens ein Irrtum zu glauben, dass er sich durch das kleine Loch im Seglerkasten nicht die
Welt anschaut.

Vom ersten Tag an hat er ja schon seine Kotpakete immer genau vorne beim Loch platziert.

Ich habe in den ersten Tagen gelegentlich gesehen, dass Tom am Eingangsloch sass und raus schaute -
aber sowie sich etwas näherte war er in schnellem Tempo wieder ganz hinten im Kasten.

Heute habe ich aufgrund von Lollos Einwand das genauer beobachtet:

Tom sitzt häufig am Einflugloch und schaut raus.

Wenn die Schwalben vorbei __ fliegen oder die Hunde unten bellend raus laufen, stört ihn das
nicht (mehr)
- in den ersten Tagen war er bei jeder Bewegung und jedem Geräusch weg und hielt sich
außer zum Koten nur wenig und kurz vorne auf-

Jetzt zieht er sich nur noch zurück, wenn er hört, dass die Leiter hingestellt wird oder wenn
fremde Menschen direkt unter dem Loch vorbei gehen oder wenn er die Schwalben oder andere Vögel
Warnrufe ausstoßen hört - ansonsten sitzt er oft direkt am Loch und seine Augen sind in ständiger
Bewegung: alles, was sich draußen bewegt, wird "verfolgt".

Ach ja, das Thema "Mulde" habe ich auch probiert:

Schaumstoffmulde hat Tom sofort verlassen und sich dahinter in die Einstreu gesetzt.

Dann habe ich noch eine alte Glasfasereinlage (0,5 cm dick) genommen

(die hatte ich beim Bootsbauer herstellen lassen, als Blacky seine Hufbeindurchbrüche hatte.
Der Schmied hatte mir zuvor mit Hilfe von Gipsabsrücken genau passende Eisen geschmiedet,
nach deren Vorlage der Bootsbauer dann die Einlagen für die Krankenhufschuhe baute)

   

und mit einer
Baumwollverbandsmullbinde fest umwickelt und diese dann als Mulde mit und ohne Einstreu angeboten.

Darin sass er aber auch nur minimal länger, als auf dem Schaumstoff,
bevor er sich wieder dahinter in die Einstreu hockte.

ich habe also alle Mulden wieder verworfen.

Ansonsten hat Tom heute weniger gebettelt - statt alle 40 Minuten nur noch ca alle 1,25 Stunden.

Da sein Appetit aber dann ungebrochen war, er weiterhin ohne alle Probleme futtert und sein
Kot perfekt aussieht und regelmässig wie ein Uhrwerk kommt, hat mir das keine Sorge bereitet.

   (von knapp 1,5 Tagen tagsüber - gestern und heute vormittag)

Tja, soweit zum heutigen Tag - hier noch ein paar Fotos von Tom direkt vor seinem
Einzug in den Karton im Esszimmer:


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2016)

Kirstin, 
so wie es aussieht, ist Tom ja recht zufrieden mit seinem Ersatzzuhause


----------



## Krächzi (27. Juli 2016)

Man weiß natürlich nicht, ob er nur zufrieden ist, weil er es gewohnt ist. Aber ich kann da nicht mitreden, ich habe noch nie einen Mauersegler gepäppelt. Ich denke, wenn sein Gefieder in Ordnung ist, wird es schon okay sein.


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2016)

Ohje, heute ist es verdammt spät geworden - eigentlich ist heute ja schon morgen 
...ich werde versuchen, mich kurz zu fassen....ob mir das gelingt? 

@Krächzi - da hast Du auf jeden Fall Recht - das könnte sehr gut sein.

Andererseits ist Tom ja noch nicht lange hier und wurde zuvor anders gehalten. 

Er wurde ja abgegeben, da er das Essen zunehmend einstellte und nur noch in der Hand 
sitzen wollte. 

Als er hier ankam, nahm er ja alles praktisch sofort an, begann wieder zu fressen und 
benahm sich von Anfang an, als hätte er es nie anders gekannt. 


Das Wetter war heute immer noch gut, aber deutlich mehr bewölkt, nachmittags ein Schauer und 
wieder frischer Wind. 

Aber Insekten gab es noch satt 


Bei Claudi heute nichts Neues. 
Wir haben wie immer ein paar "Spielzeiten" miteinander verbracht und ansonsten ist sie 
durch ihre Abenteuerlandschaft geflitzt und hat ihre Blumensträuße inspiziert 

      

Heute Abend ist eine der beiden Schwalben nach Hause gekommen - und ich muss zu meiner Schande 
gestehen, ich weiss nicht genau, ob es Ray oder Punky ist 

Sie scheint die etwas flachere Stirn von Punky zu haben und ich war der Meinung, gesehen zu haben als sie 
über mir kreiste, dass sie ein "Loch" im Flügelgefieder hat (dort wo bei Punky die abgeknickte Feder war, die 
sie vermutlich mittlerweile verloren hat? ) und andererseits hat sie den Kragen von der Zeichnung her finde
ich eher etwas ähnlicher mit Ray und sie landete genau auf dem Zweig, wo Ray die letzten male sass.

Ich kann es einfach nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen wer es ist. 

Vielleicht (hoffentlich) könnte ich sie noch unterscheiden, wenn sie beide rein kommen. 

Selbst Fotovergleiche haben mir nicht wirklich Aufschuss gegeben: 

Punky: 

      

Ray:

    

Punky (rechts) und Raymond (links): 

  

und hier das Foto von heute - Punky oder Raymond???

  

Wer auch immer das ist - sie hat gleich mal 5 Heimchen verspeist und sich dann zur 
Ruhe begeben 

Bei Tom ist auch alles bestens. 

Er ist - wie ich es eigentlich fast erwartet habe heute Morgen sofort von der grossen Kiste in den 
Seglerkasten gekrabbelt - und das in rasantem Tempo. 

Heute habe ich gleich mal Fotos (mit Zoom) gemacht von den "Ausgucksituationen". 

Tom sitzt viel am Ausguck und hat mittlerweile schon ganz genau gelernt, wie er was einzuschätzen hat: 

Er lässt sich kaum noch durch irgendetwas verschrecken, was draussen geschieht - aber wenn 
irgend ein Tier einen Warnruf abgibt, dann ist Tom sofort komplett verschunden und mucksmäuschenstill 

           


Gefuttert hat Tom unverändert gut und mit großem Appetit. 

Außerdem gab es manchmal ordentlich Lärm im Seglerkasten - Tom scheint dann ein paar Übungen zu machen 

Was noch auffiel: 

Nach dem Füttern unterhalte ich mich ja immer noch einen kleinen Moment mit ihm und kraule ihn mit dem Finger unter dem 
Schnabel (weil das wohl auch wie ich gelesen habe, Seglergeschwister gegenseitig machen)

Heute hat sich dann anschließend  in sein "Bettelfiepen" häufiger eine Art Gesang (nur einige Töne) gemischt - ich habe den 
Eindruck, dass er sich ganz schön wohl fühlt. 

Hier noch zwei Fotos von heute Abend beim Umsetzen ins Schlafgemach


----------



## Krächzi (28. Juli 2016)

Ich tippe auf Ray, weil der ja von Anfang an die Sicherheit des Vogelzimmers schätzte. Punky hat öfter draußen übernachtet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Tanny (29. Juli 2016)

@Krächzi 

Insgesamt hat Punky öfter draußen übernachtet. 
Aber am Anfang war Punky sogar länger und auch tagsüber häufiger nach Hause gekommen, als Ray. 
Punky war ja schon draußen unterwegs, als Ray gerade ankam. 

Sowohl von Pummelchen, als auch von Sunny kenne ich es, dass sie, nachdem sie einige Nächte hintereinander weg 
waren und ich oft schon nicht mehr mit ihnen gerechnet hatte, sie plötzlich wieder da waren. 

Insofern würde es mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Punky noch wieder kommt. 

Ich hoffe, dass sie noch irgendwann einmal beide zusammen auftauchen. 

Wenn sie nebeneinander sitzen, kann ich sie hoffentlich auseinanderhalten 




Heute hatten wir 2 mal Regenschauer, ansonsten war es meistens leicht bewölkt, dabei aber trotzdem 
sommerlich warm bei leichtem WInd. 

Bei Claudi gibt es heute nichts Neues. 

Sie wartet weiter auf ihre Mauser und vertreibt sich die Zeit in ihrem Kletterwald mit Futtersuche.

Dass heute Gesellschaft bei ihr eingezogen ist, hat sie nicht eine Sekunde interessiert 

        

Heute kam eine unserer kleinen Reiterinnen mit ihrer Mutter und sie hatten einen Karton in der Hand. 

Eine erwachsene __ Bachstelze hat in der Nähe ihres zu Hauses fast flugunfähig auf einem Parkplatz gesessen.

Die Zwei hatten sie recht lange beobachtet: 
die Bachstelze konnte ein paar Meter __ fliegen und sass und hüpfte ansonsten 
nur auf dem Parkplatz rum. 

Es war kein Problem, sie zu greifen und mitzunehmen - sie schien auch ziemlich hungrig zu sein. 

Da es sich um einen erwachsenen Vogel handeln sollte und ich davon ausgehen konnte, dass sie 
damit panische Angst vor Menschen haben würde, haben wir den Karton erst einmal mitsamt Vogel 
geschlossen gelassen und weggestellt, bis wir im Vogelzimmer die Jagdwanne auf dem Tisch mit 
belaubten Ästen und Zweigen (als Verstecke), Futter und Wasser (mit Traumeel)  eingerichtet und die beiden 
Finderinnen einen Haufen Krabbeltiere und kleine Grashüpfer lebend gefangen und in der Wanne ausgesetzt hatten.

Als ich dann den Karton öffnete, schauten mich zwei schwarze Knopfaugen starr an und die kleine 
Bachstelze rührte sich auch dann nicht, als ich sie in die Hand nahm.

Das ist bei einem erwachsenen Wildvogel immer ein schlechtes Zeichen, denn wenn sie so ruhig sind und
den Eindruck machen, als hätten sie totales Vertrauen, dann wissen sie in der Regel, dass sie so behindert sind, 
dass sie keine Chance hätten zu entkommen. 

Als sie in meiner Hand sass und mich so anstarrte, konnte ich ihre panische Angst förmlich "greifen". 

Darum schaute ich sie mir heute nur oberflächlich an und setzte sie dann in die Jagdwanne. 

Sofort schnappte sie sich den nächsten vorbeispringenden Grashüpfer und verschwand dann hüpfend im Dickicht. 

Dann verließen wir das Vogelzimmer, damit sie erstmal etwas Stress abbauen kann und Ruhe findet. 

Als ich ca 15 Minuten später wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, sass sie am Rande der Jagdwanne auf einem 
Zweig, der etwas höher über die Wanne ragt. 

SIe muss da die paar cm hochge"hüpftflogen" sein. 

Also scheinen ihre Flügel zumindest etwas zu funktionieren (was mir die Finderinnen ja schon berichteten). 

Vielleicht ist sie in ein Fenster geflogen und hat sich eine Verrenkung zugezogen? 

Es war mittlerweile schon Abend - darum habe ich im Vogelzimmer das Licht aus gemacht - mal schauen, 
ob die Kleine die Nacht übersteht und wie es ihr morgen geht. 

Sollte sie sich zügig erholen, werden die zwei Finderinnen sie zurück zum Fundort bringen, weil wir 
ja nicht wissen, ob sie noch irgendwo mit ihrem Partner Kinder aufzieht. 

      

Tom begrüßte mich heute Morgen mit Bärenhunger, der natürlich sofort gestillt wurde, bevor es nach 
draußen ging . 

Erstmals hatte ich das Gefühl, dass Tom es nicht mehr mag, in/auf die Hand genommen zu werden. 

Es ist nicht so, dass er sich anders verhalten würde, unruhig wäre oder so - aber ich fühle, dass er 
sich irgendwie "verspannt/duckt", wenn man ihn hochnimmt. 

Sowie er im Seglerkasten war, entspannte Tom. 

Den Vormittag vernrachte er damit, zu futtern, auszuschauen und Liegestützte zu machen 

Auf ca 3 Sekunden war er gegen Mittag schon 

Ich überlegte, wie ich das Transportproblem so lösen kann, dass ich Tom nicht mehr in die Hand nehmen muss. 

Außerdem gefällt mir drinnen die Kartonlösung immer noch nicht - weder die kleine, noch die große Lösung. 

AUch das kann ich nur schwer erklären: 

Sowie ich die Hand vor den Seglerkasten halte, krabbelt Tom da rein und fühlt sich einfach nur wohl. 

Seine ganze Körperhaltung, sein Ausdruck, die Art, wie er sich bewegt, zum Futter kommt und 
nach hinten krabbelt wenn was ist, wie er sein training macht und wie er seine Kotpakete 
ordentlich nach vorne bringt - das macht alles einen zufriedenen Eindruck.

Bei den Kartons verkriecht er sich am liebsten in die engste, dunkelste Ecke (die im kleinen Karton ist) 
und ansonsten wirkt er irgendwie nicht entspannt.

Auf meiner Suche nach einer Lösung kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass es am besten wäre, wenn Tom in seinem 
Seglerkasten bleiben kann und ich das Teil einfach komplett mit rein nehme.

Da dieser Kasten angeschraubt ist und sich wegen des Klappenüberstandes und der rückseitigen 
Befestigungsleiste nicht auf einen Tisch stellen lässt, fuhr ich also in die Stadt, 
um einen Seglerkasten zu kaufen, der sich "abstellen" lässt. 

....und dann kam das Erwachen: 
in ganz Elmshorn gibt es KEIN EINZIGES Geschäft, was überhaupt Seglerkästen hat - schon gar keine, die 
man auch hinstellen kann 

Ich bin nun handwerklich eher das Gegenteil eines "Genies"  - sollte ich einen Kasten selbst zurechtsägen, wäre er 
vermutlich fertig, wenn Tom in Afrika ankommt 

Also bin ich durch den Baumarkt geschlendert, um zu schauen, ob ich dort irgendwelche Anregungen 
finde, wie ich das Problem lösen kann - und ich wurde fündig 

Es gab dort aus unbehandeltem Fichtenholz fertig zugeschnittene, gehobelte Bretter und Platten in unterschiedlichen 
Längen und Breiten (für Regalböden und so). 

Ich fand welche, die von der Breite her so waren, dass sie, würde man 4 Stück davon zu einem Kasten 
zusammenschrauben ( jahaaa....schrauben eindrehen mit dem Akuschrauber kann ich ), 
dieselbe Innenbreite hätten, wie der Seglerkasten, in dem Tom jetzt ist und die nur 
etwas über einen cm höher wären. 

Lediglich ca doppelt so lang wie der Seglerkasten waren die Bretter dieser Breite. 

Dass sie länger waren, fand ich aber undramatisch - evtl. sogar vorteilhaft, weil Tom sich tiefer nach hinten 
zurück ziehen könnte. 

Wichtiger war mir, dass diese Enge des Seglerkastens erhalten bleibt, die Tom offensichtlich ein Gefühl von 
Sicherheit gibt. 

Jetzt stellte sich nur noch die Frage, wie ich die Front hinbekomme (ohne Sägearbeiten). 

Ich musste es vorne öffnen können und es brauchte ein Guck/Einflugloch. 

Auch da fand ich im Baumarkt die Lösung: 

Ebenfalls aus unbehandeltem Holz gab es kleine Eckregale einzeln verpackt. 

Davon nahm ich zwei mit. 

Die Stütze für das Regalbrett war geschwungen - setzt man da zwei gegeneinander, entsteht ein 
ovales Loch 

Nachdem ich die "Röhre" zusammengeschraubt und eine Rückwand eingesetzt hatte, schraubte ich also 
die Regalstützen vorne mit je einer Schraube an, so dass man sie beide etwas (zwecks Lochvergrößerung) bis hin 
zu komplett aufdrehen kann. 

Das Regal selbst habe ich oberhalb ebenfalls mit einer Schraube angebracht, so dass man auch das hochdrehen kann. 

Steht zwar weit über und sieht ziemlich abenteuerlich aus, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck. 

Dann habe ich Tom seine Einstreu  aus den Kartons und dem Seglerkasten in die neue Röhre gepackt 
und Tom durfte seinen hoffentlich letzten Umzug machen 

Ich hielt ihn vor den Eingang und er krabbelte sofort rein und verschwand in der Tiefe der Röhre. 

Den neuen Kasten habe ich auf das Carportdach gestellt - also noch etwas höher, als Tom s altes Domizil. 

Abends konnte ich den ganzen Kasten mitsamt Tom drin bequem ins Esszimmer tragen - Tom muss also ab 
sofort nicht mehr angefasst werden 

Tom scheint das super zu gefallen. 

Zum Ruhen oder wenn ihm etwas unheimlich erscheint, geht er ganz nach hinten (da könnte ich ihn mit 
der Hand gar nicht erreichen). 

Wenn er Hunger hat und ich ihn rufe, kommt er nach vorne gekrabbelt und holt sich da sein Futter ab und 
lässt sich anschließend "den Bart" kraulen - dabei gibt er einen leisen Singsang von sich. 

Auch seine Kotballen bringt er brav weiter nach vorne "an die Tür"  und seine liegestütze hat er auch weiter trainiert. 
Heute Abend war er schon bei ca 5 Sekunden

Ich glaube, es gefällt ihm - auch wenn es vermutlich nur noch für ganz, ganz  wenige Tage - wenn nicht sogar nur 
für Morgen oder bis Übermorgen sein wird - ich glaube, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis Tom ausfliegt 

Hier die Tom Fotos von heute: 

               


Das Foto auf dem Schoss wird das letzte sein (wenn nichts Unerwartetes geschieht), wo er ganz drauf zu sehen ist. 

Das nächste Mal, wenn er sein neues zu Hause verlässt, wird hoffentlich auch das letzte 
Mal (zumindest für die nächsten 2 Jahre) sein und im Flug stattfinden


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2016)

Kirstin, mal ein ganz dickes Lob für Dich , Dein Seglerkasten ist toll geworden. 
Äußerst interessantes Einflugloch . Garantiert einmalig


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Juli 2016)

Lach! Tom wird noch »Starallüren« bekommen in seinem neuen Designer-Mobile-Home.


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2016)

Kirstin, Du bist absolut ein Handwerksgenie.
Not macht erfinderisch
und Du hast das absolut genial gelöst, das soll Dir erstmal jemand nach machen.
Ich finde Deine Hingabe zur Rettung  gestrandeter Vögel, nach wie vor absolut  genial.
Danke für Deine Berichte, ich freue mich täglich darauf
Bine


----------



## Tanny (30. Juli 2016)

Anne und Bine: Danke für das Lob, aber nein, ich bin KEIN Handwerksgenie....
...eher das Gegenteil. 

WIe Ihr ja aus meinen Tümpel und Minidokus, meiner "Garten"gestaltung und meinen 
Zöglingsthreads wisst, bin ich eher ein "Bauchmensch" und handel intuitiv - und wenn mir was 
in den Kopf kommt, dann muss ich es umsetzen.....und zwar SOFORT und am liebsten gestern fertig 

Funktioniert bei Handwerk nicht - ich habe mal versucht, ganz intuitiv (und ohne dieses lästige Planen, Messen und 
Ausrichten etc.) eine Hühnerstalltür zu bauen......
....was soll ich sagen: als die Hühner mir am nächsten Morgen draußen guten Morgen sagten (obwohl ich noch 
nicht auf gemacht habe) und weil es nicht sonderlich dekorativ aussah, habe ich dann einen Tischler beauftragt 

Ich schätze, genau WEIL ich so unmotiviert bin, was diese Arbeiten anbelangt, bin ich im Finden einfacher 
Lösungen sehr kreativ 

Kathrin, "Designer-Mobil-Home" finde ich gut 
....aber Starallüren wird er nicht kriegen schätze ich - er fühlt sich glaube ich jetzt einfach "wie zu Hause" 


Heute war es nach wie vor sehr warm, aber wechselnd bewölkt und wir hatten frischen Wind. 

Vormittags war es noch überwiegend sonnig, Mittags kam dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes aus 
heiterem Himmel ein richtig heftiger Schauer und gegen Abend zog innerhalb weniger Minuten eine dunkelgraue Wand 
auf und dann regnete es Bindfäden für den Rest des Abends. 

Die Schwalben habe ich auch heute nicht zu Gesicht bekommen und auch alle anderen Jungschwalben sind woanders 
unterwegs. 

Ich hoffe, bei dem Regen heute Abend haben Punky und Ray rechtzeitig einen trockenen Unterschlupf gefunden....


Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich von einer fröhlichen Claudi stürmisch begrüsst. 

  

Aber die kleine __ Bachstelze war nicht mehr da 

Ich habe jeden qcm des Raumes abgesucht und sie nicht gefunden 

Irgendwann habe ich mit der Suche vorläufig aufgehört, da Claudi wirklich massiv ihre Rechte einforderte. 

Also setzte ich mich erstmal auf den Hocker und fütterte sie. 

Dabei fiel mein Blick am Käfig vorbei neben den Stein und da sass: 

die Bachstelze! und schaute uns interessiert zu.

Ich habe keine AHnung wie, aber sie ist über Nacht aus der Jagdwanne auf dem Tisch runter zu Claudi gezogen. 

SIe wirkte lange nicht mehr so "diszanziert" und "starr". 

Sie schaute mich einfach abwartend an. 

Als ich ihr eine lebende Bienendrohnenmade auf den Boden warf, hüpfe sie sofort hin und futterte den 
Leckerbissen auf - sie schien überhaupt keine ANgst mehr zu haben, weil ich da sass. 

Ich nehme an, dass das so ist, liegt daran, dass Claudi relativ vertraut mit mir umgeht - da hat sich die 
Kleine wohl gesagt, dass ich so gefährlich nicht sein kann 

Ich habe die kleine Bachstelze Mojo genannt. 

Da Mojo fröhlich durchs Vogelzimmer flitzte, um die ausgesetzten Heimchen, Grashüpfer, __ Spinnen und 
__ Käfer zu erlegen, konnte ich sie eingehender betrachten. 

Der rechte Flügel hängt genau so heftig, wie damals bei Krah. 

Es sieht nicht gebrochen aus - zumal Mojo mit einem Bruch sicher nicht so fröhlich und schnell durch 
die Gegend flitzen würde. 

Ich denke, es handelt sich um eine Dehnung/Zerrung und/oder Prellung.

Ich hoffe, dass auch bei ihr - genau wie bei Krah - die Zeit heilt - darum der Name 

Claudi ist eindeutig "Chef im Ring". 

Ab und an startet sie einen kleinen Angriff gegen Mojo, die sich dann einfach zurück zieht. 

Das wirkt aber gar nicht ängstlich, sondern eher 
"die Sache ist es mir nicht wert, mich zu streiten - gehe ich eben woanders hin...." 

Einmal allerdings stand Mojo im Engpass - und da hat sie Claudi "angefaucht" und mit dem 
Schnabel gepieckst - da war meine kleine Krawallnudel plötzlich ganz schnell weg..... 

...ja, ja "Hunde die bellen beissen nicht" 

Auf jeden Fall tut Mojos Anwesenheit Claudi offensichtlich sehr gut und Mojo scheint sich wohl zu fühlen - 
ich schätze, sie hat erkannt, dass sie dort im Zimmer alles bekommt, was sie braucht und gleichzeitig 
keinen Gefahren ausgesetzt ist, solange sie so eingeschränkt ist. 

          

Das alte Tablett habe ich wieder in Dienst gestellt: 

Genau wie bei Marco damals habe ich aus dem Tümpel ein wenig Schlamm mit vielen kleinen 
Wassertierchen und Tümpelwasser ins Tablett gefüllt und hingestellt. 

Mojo war begeistert 


....und auch Tom ist wie ausgewechselt 

Es ging ihm auch bisher super - zumindest hatte ich den EIndruck, denn er frass gut, bettelte, Kot in Ordnung, wuchs und 
gedeihte....aber - wie ich gestern schon schrieb - er wirkte wirklich zufrieden immer nur in dem Seglerkasten. 

Jetzt in dem neuen Kasten ist er "angekommen" - ich glaube, er fühlt sich "geborgen" - es ist so, wie 
es sein soll......

Er strahlt eine tiefe Zufriedenheit aus und ich habe das Gefühl, er hat endlich 
angefangen, richtig mit mir zu kommunizieren - schwer zu erklären. 

Da der Kasten so extrem lang ist, habe ich nochmal versucht, ihm ganz hinten eine Nestmulde zu platzieren. 

Die Schaumgummivariante ist wieder durchgefallen. 

Tom hat sich davor hingehockt, wenn er nach hinten ging. 

Dann habe ich nochmal die mullbindenumwickelte Fibergalseinalge reingelegt und mit __ Moos gefüllt - 
und das Teil ist jetzt der absolute Hit!

Tom hat jetzt einen ziemlich festen Rythmus entwickelt: 

Zum Schlafen ist er ganz hinten in der Mulde - dorthin stürzt er auch, wenn er vorne am Ausguck etwas 
bedrohlich findet. 

Nach der Schlafphase gibt es erstmal ausgiebige Gefiederpflege. 

Dann werden in der Mulde oder direkt davor Liegestütz gemacht und dann kommt er nach vorne 
gekrabbelt und schaut aus dem Einflugloch in die weite Welt 

Nach rund 20 Minuten Ausguck fängt Tom an, aktiv nach mir Ausschau zu halten. 

Sowie er mich erspäht, beginnt er mit dem Bettelfiepen. 

Ich antworte ihm dann, mache ihm eine knapp haselnussgroße Insektenkugel fertig, öffne 
die untere Klappe und der Kleine sitzt direkt an der Kante, schnappt sich die Kugel mitsamt Finger und 
saugt sich dann qausi an dem Finger fest, bis die Kugel dorthin gerutscht ist, wo die Eltern sie auch platzieren 

Dann lässt der Kleine entweder los, dreht sich um, drückt einen Kotballen raus und flitzt wie ein geölter Blitz 
zurück in die Nestmulde, wo er sich wieder schlafen legt oder aber, er gibt ein paar Töne von sich, 
die fast wie der ANsatz eines Gesangs klingen - und wenn ich ihm dann unter dem Schnabel den Bart kraule, 
dann "krault" er mir mit wahrer Begeisterung intensiv den Finger mit seiner Schnabelspitze. 

Wenn er genug hat, dreht er sich um, drückt noch einen Kotballen raus und flitzt dann nach hinten zum Schlafen. 

Was mir auffiel: sowie es begann zu regnen, zog er sich immer nach hinten zurück und es wurde ganz still. 

Egal wie lange es dauerte - er rührte sich erst wieder, wenn der Regen vorbei war - als ob er weiss, dass es bei 
schlechtem Wetter kein Futter gibt. 

Heute Abend bei dem Dauerregen hat er draußen kein Futter mehr angenommen. 

Erst als der Kasten mit Tom im Esszimmer stand, kam er sofort nach vorne geflitzt und bettelte, als ob er zwei 
Tage nichts bekommen hätte. 

Ich hatte den Kasten übrigens heute nur vormittags oben auf dem Dach stehen - als es Mittags anfing zu regnen, 
habe ich den Kasten runter geholt und unter das Carportdach gestellt - auf den Vogelfütterer, wo Krahs Futterplatz drauf war. 

Wenn Tom weg ist werde ich für künftige Bewohner noch etwas basteln müssen, um ein wasserdichtes Dach 
über das Dach zu bauen 

Unerwartet gute Fotos konnte ich von Tom mit dem Zoom im Kasten machen - ohne Blitz natürlich. 

Da konnte ich auch gut sehen, dass er doch noch einige weisse Gefiederränder hat - es wird also wohl, 
wenn ich den verschiedenen Mauerseglerinfos im Netz glauben darf, noch einige Tage dauern, bis er sich auf macht. 

Außerdem sind unten ein paar Fotos dabei, wie der Kasten sich öffnen lässt. 

Zum Füttern öffne ich nur unten. 

Tom mag es eindeutig am liebsten, wenn es schön dunkel im Kasten ist.


----------



## Krächzi (30. Juli 2016)

Das ist ja wirklich ein ganz tolles Patent, das Mauersegler-Haus. Du bist halt doch eine Vogel-Flüsterin. Und dass die __ Bachstelze sich mit Claudi so gut arrangiert finde ich auch ganz toll. Spatzen sollen übrigens sehr eifersüchtig sein, habe ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Tanny (30. Juli 2016)

ja, das ist er definitiv!

Ich sage auch den Kids immer, wenn noch andere Vögel da sind: 
füttert und bespielt erst Claudi, sonst wird sie sauer 


Gerade eben war mein persönliches Weihnachten und 
zusammen!

Ich sitze so in der Sitzecke - zurück vom ersten Wiesenplankton kechern und sortiere mit 
der Pinzette akriebisch die weniger als einen Millimeter großen, pflanzlichen Bestandteile 
aus dem Fang - Sysiphusarbeit! - da machen die Hunde Alarm und "mein" Bauer, dessen Kühe bei mir 
auf der Wiese stehen kommt um die Ecke gejoggt und stellt mir eine Dose mit den Worten:

"Fangfrisch von heute Morgen"

auf den Tisch. 

Und was war drin?

Quicklebendige __ Fliegen! 
Nicht eine, nicht 10 - nein Hunderte! - Damit ist Tom s Essen bis heute Nachmittag gesichert - ich muss nur noch 
die Grashüpfer und __ Spinnen für die Kugelmischungen dazu fangen - und die sind einfach gegen die Fliegen


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2016)

Das ist aber mal ein netter Bauer


----------



## Krächzi (30. Juli 2016)

Bei mir im Badezimmer in München gäbts ein paar fette __ Spinnen....ich lasse sie allerdings lieber in Ruhe, denn sie fangen mir viele  Fruchtfliegen weg.


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2016)

Heute Morgen war es bedeckt, es hat geregnet, frischer Wind und es war kalt 

Glücklicherweise legte sich das aber im Laufe des Vormittags und ab Mittag hatten wir überwiegend 
Sonne - allerdings wegen des Windes war es manchmal doch ganz schön frisch. 

Die Schwalben habe ich auch heute nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.

Ich vermute, dass die Zwei wenn überhaupt, sich dann höchstens noch mal sehen lassen / drinnen übernachten, wenn 
es so kalt und ungemütlich wird, dass die Insekten knapp werden. 

Ansonsten würde ich sagen: die zwei haben die AUswilderung erfolgreich hinbekommen 

Im Vogelzimmer verlief alles wie immer bzw. mit Mojo wie gestern. 

Claudi scheint jetzt zunehmend neue Federn zu bekommen. 

Sie ist sehr aktiv und sie flattert beim Hüpfen von Ast zu Ast bereits etwas erfolgreicher: 
sie stürzt nicht mehr senkrecht nach unten ab, sondern es geht in einem Bogen nach unten 

Mojo flitzte heute fleissig durchs Zimmer und jagte, was immer sich bewegte. 

Ihr Appetit ist gigantisch 

Solange Claudi auch unten unterwegs ist, achtet Mojo drauf, Claudi aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Wenn Claudi sich auf ihren Schlafplatz (das Vogelhäuschen, was an der Wand hängt) zurückzieht, 
nutzt Mojo die Gelegenheit und durchstöbert Claudis "Wohnbereich" rund um den Kletterturm 
akribisch. 

Ihr Flügel hängt nach wie vor - auf dem einen Foto sieht man es ganz gut. 

Mojo zu fotografieren ist genau so schwer, wie Claudi, weil die meisten Fotos verwackeln - die zwei sind ja ständig und schnell in Bewegung. 



Tom begrüsste mich heute Morgen mit Heisshunger am Einflugloch seines Mobile Homes 

Anschließend platzierte ich seinen Kasten erstmal auf dem Fütterer, weil es noch regnete. 

Gegen Mittag, als die Sonne raus kam, wechselte sein Standort dann aufs Dach. 

Angesichts der Wettervorhersage habe ich provisorisch eine regendichte Abdeckung geschaffen, indem 
ich ein Stück von den Gummilaufmatten der Pferde auf den Kasten gelegt habe - die sind wasserdicht 
und so schwer, dass der Wind sie nicht wegweht. 

Seit der Kasten draußen war, hat Tom das Essen komplett eignestellt 

Stattdessen verbrachte er praktisch die gesamte Zeit am Ausflugloch, schaute sich aufgeregt draußen um 
und zwischendurch machte er Liegestütze und Flatterübungen direkt hinter dem Einflugloch.

Zeitweise nahm ich an, dass er sich heute entschließen würde, loszufliegen - und ich glaube, auch Tom 
hat das erwogen. 

Gegen halb 3 änderte sich das dann. 

Plötzlich bettelte er wieder und ging auch wieder nach hinten zum Schlafen und Gefieder pflegen. 

Es wirkte, als habe er eine Entscheidung getroffen: Heute noch nicht!

Bis Abends verlief dann alles wie gestern was seinen Rythmus anbelangt und nun schläft er tief und fest. 

Hier die Fotos von heute: 

                                  


und so sieht die Flugbahn aus, wenn Tom losfliegt - für das Foto stand ich genau unter dem Kasten:


----------



## Krächzi (31. Juli 2016)

Tom hat sozusagen seine eigene Startbahn wie am großen Flughafen. Hoffentlich weiß er, was er machen muss, wenn er ausfliegt, denn zurückkehren, wenn er nichts zu Fressen findet, kann er ja dann nicht mehr. Aber ich denke, das ist bei Mauerseglern in die Gene einprogrammiert.

Hast Du eigentlich Krah und/oder ihre Adoptiv-Eltern mal wieder gehört oder gesehen?


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2016)

Ab und an vermuten wir, dass wir Krah in der Nachbarschaft hören - aber das ist reinste 
Spekulation. 

Gesehen haben wir weder Krah, noch unsere Alten bisher - jedenfalls nicht, dass wir sie erkannt hätten. 

Hier __ fliegen im Moment so häufig riesige Schwärme rüber und halten sich hier auch eine Weile auf, 
dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, da unsere drin ausmachen zu wollen. 

Ein Kolkrabe ist hier zur Zeit auch öfter im Überflug 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2016)

Was für ein Tag!!!

....aber von vorne:

Morgens hatten wir tiefgrauen Himmel, null Wind und es regnete Bindfäden - es war zwar warm,
aber trotzdem nicht gemütlich 

Mittags wendete sich das Blatt - der Nachmittag zeigte sich mit strahlendem Sonnenschein und leichter
Brise richtig schön sommerlich und heute Abend war ein wunderbarer, lauer Sommerabend.

Bei Claudi und Mojo war morgens alles wie immer.

Wobei mir auffiel, das Mojo immer, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, unter dem Tisch hockte und
Claudi sie im Visier hatte 

Ich war schon am überlegen, wie ich das Zimmer so geteilt bekomme, dass Claudi nicht mehr zu Mojo
kann, da ich dachte, Mojo sei in Dauerbedrängnis.

Zum Glück kam ich auf die Idee, außen am Fenster mal einen Hocker anzustellen und rein zu schauen, bevor ich mich
in den Umbau stürze:

Wenn ich nicht im Raum war, bewegte Mojo sich völlig frei durch den Raum und wurde von Claudi
überhaupt nicht beachtet!

Der kleine Knirps führt sich tatsächlich immer nur so auf, wenn ich rein komme - also Eifersucht.

Ich war jedenfalls erleichtert 

Mojo s Flügel hängt nach wie vor, aber sie trägt ihn schon wieder etwas besser 

Futtern tut sie nur, was lebt und davon VIEIEL!!!!!

Ich habe 10 Kescherladungen Krabbelzeug ausgesetzt - und Mojo und Claudi jagen alles mit wahrer
Begeisterung.

     



Die Schwalben habe ich wieder nicht gesehen und gehört.

Ich denke, die haben sich endgültig abgenabelt - es sei denn, die angesagte Schlechtwetterwoche
wird so schlimm, dass die jagbaren Insekten knapp werden - dann könnte es vielleicht sein, dass
die zwei sich erinnern, dass ich über einen Kühlschrank verfüge 


Tom hat mich heute Morgen bettelnd begrüßt und gleich zwei Insektenkugeln innerhalb von 5 Minuten gefuttert.

Anschließend ging es wie immer raus - da es wirklich Bindfäden regnete, stellte ich sein Haus erstmal wieder
auf den Fütterer unter dem Dach.

Kaum waren wir draußen, verzog Tom sich nach hinten, als er den Regen hörte.

Futter rührte er nicht mehr an - er bettelte auch nicht.

Kaum war der Regen gegen 13 Uhr vorbei, kam er nach vorne und hatte Hunger.

Natürlich gab es eine Insektenkugel  und da der Wetterradar keine weiteren Schauer ankündigte,
habe ich Tom mit seinem Kasten wieder auf das Carportdach gestellt.

Er war unglaublich aufgeregt und lehnte sich ständig weit aus dem Einflugloch und betrachtete alles, was
sich bewegte oder schaute in die Ferne.

Gebettelt hat er überhaupt nicht mehr und wenn ich ihm gelegentlich
Futter anbot, schaute er am Finger vorbei in die Ferne.

Ich war mir sicher - er dachte an "ausfliegen".

Im I-Net hatte ich folgende Infos übereinstimmend auf verschiedenen Seiten  gefunden:

Vorm Ausfliegen hungert der Segler sich auf sein Stargewicht von 40 g runter
Vorm Ausfliegen stellt der Segler das Betteln ein
Vorm Ausfliegen hält er sich nur noch am Ausflugloch auf
Mauersegler __ fliegen meistens Abends aus - vermutlich, um den Greifvögeln aus dem Weg zu bleiben.

und: Mauersegler fliegen vor Schlechtwetterfronten her, folgen also den Insekten.

Die ersten 3 Punkte passten - und ab Morgen Nachmittag ist für eine Woche eine Schlechtwetterfront angesagt. 

Also Tom müsste heute ausfliegen oder wird noch eine Woche warten müssen....

So meine Gedanken - entsprechend sass ich natürlich den halben Nachmittag dort und ließ
ihn nicht aus den Augen.

Gegen 3 Uhr verschwand Tom dann plötzlich wieder in seiner Schlafecke und wenig später hörte ich Radau: 

Er machte dort Flatterübungen und Liegestütz und putzte ein ums andere Mal sein Gefieder.

Dann kam er wieder nach vorne und ....bettelte......und verschlang eine Insektenkugel, bevor er nach hinten ging
zum Schlafen.

Ca im Stundentakt hat er von da ab bis Abends vorne gebettelt und ist dann wieder zurück in seine
Schlafecke.

Gegen 20 Uhr erbettelte er sich seine vorläufig letzte Insektenkugel, blieb aber im Einflugloch sitzen und
beobachtete die Dämmerung.

Auch wenn er wieder gebettelt und gefressen hat - irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, er könnte heute ausfliegen.

Darum wollte ich ihn nicht zu früh rein holen.

Gegen viertel nach 9 - Tom hockte immer noch im Einflugloch, gab aber seinen leisen
Bettelsingsang von sich - bot ich ihm noch eine Insektenkugel an - er futterte sie und
krabbelte dann zurück zu seinem Schlafplatz.

War also wohl nichts mit heute ausfliegen.

Ich nahm also den Kasten mitsamt Tom mit ins Esszimmer, wo Tom noch zwei Insektenkugeln futterte.

Anschließend machte ich dort Licht aus und ging raus, um aufzuräumen.

Als ich um halb 10 nochmal ins Esszimmer kam, traute ich meinen Augen nicht 

Tom sass auf einer Verbandswatterolle an der Wand!

Er wollte also doch los.

Ich nahm ihn zügig auf die Hand, ging mit ihm raus zum Carport und hielt ihn praktisch dort,
wo sein Seglerkasten immer steht hoch.

Er schaute sich zwei oder dreimal um, kackte mir noch einmal in die Hand und dann hob er ab 

Ohne Probleme und ohne auch nur einen Millimeter durchzusacken flog er die Hofplatte runter, bog zwischen
Stall und Wohnhaus nach rechts ab, stieg steil nach links auf und verschwand exakt Richtung Süden über den Stall 

Tom ist ausgeflogen!!! - Und er hat es absolut perfekt gemacht. 

Tom ist kurz vor 22 Uhr abgeflogen - es war schon fast dunkel - aber ein wunderschöner ABend mit fast keinem Wind. 

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen:

Gute Reise Tom und viel Glück!!!

Ob er es schaffen wird, werde ich wohl nie erfahren - außer, es tritt der höchst unwahrscheinliche Fall
ein, dass Tom in 2 Jahren zurück kommt und sein Mobil Home bezieht - hinstellen werde ich es jedenfalls rechtzeitig 

So, und jetzt noch die letzten Fotos von Tom heute:


----------



## Krächzi (1. Aug. 2016)

, Tom. Oder besser: Have a nice night. Ob er gleich im __ Fliegen schlafen kann, obwohl er es nicht gewohnt ist? Naja, sein Hirn wird das schon wissen.


----------



## Tanny (1. Aug. 2016)

"Was für ein Tag" Teil 2 

das betrifft jetzt zwar nicht direkt Zöglinge, die bei mir sind, aber sie
wären wohl bei mir gelandet, wenn die Rettungsaktion des Finders nicht so super geklappt hätte.

Da es so außergewöhnlich war, dass es funktionierte, möchte ich das hier gerne schildern - falls von Euch
auch mal jemand  in so eine Situation kommen sollte.

Der Finder hat sich mit der Veröffentlichung seiner Fotos einverstanden erklärt.

Heute klingelte nachmittags mein Telefon.

Es war jemand aus dem Hamburger Raum dran:

Ein Mehlschwalbennest war vom 9 Meter hohen __ Giebel (unerreichbar für ein Ersatznest) runter
gekommen und auf dem Carportdach lagen neben ein oder zwei toten
Schwalbenküken auch noch zwei lebende Küken - später kam noch eines hinzu, was der Nachbar fand - es
muss vom Carportdach in den Nachbargarten gefallen sein.

Der Finder war ratlos, was er tun sollte.

Nachdem fest stand, dass es unmöglich war, ein Ersatznest unter dem Giebel anzubringen, aber die Möglichkeit
bestand, unter dem Dachvorsprung des Carportes ein provisorisches Nest anzubauen, haben wir
beschlossen, es zu versuchen, bevor man die Küken von Hand aufzieht.

Die Chancen, dass die Eltern ein so tief liegendes Nest annehmen stehen bei Mehlschwalben schlecht.

Da es am heutigen Sonntag keine Chance gab, irgendwo ein Kunstnest aufzutreiben, empfahl ich dem
Finder, irgend etwas zu basteln,was einem Nest ähnelt.

Parallel sollte er die Küken im Haus mit __ Fliegen auffüttern, damit sie in ihrem neuen Nest lautstark betteln und
damit ihre Eltern aufmerksam machen.

Kurz darauf bekam ich ein Foto gemailt mit der Aussage, dass die Eltern das Nest nicht beachten.

 

Als ich das Foto sah, schrieb ich zurück, dass das nicht funktionieren wird.

Die Schwalben werden niemals in eine Art Nistkasten reingehen.

Es müsse etwas sein, was die Form eines Schwalbennestes hat, wo die Küken oben rausschauen
können und die Eltern von außen andocken und füttern können.

Die Zeit drängte - jede Stunde, die die Eltern ihre Kinder länger verloren glauben, macht es wahrscheinlicher,
dass sie ihre Küken nicht mehr weiter füttern - zumal an so einer Stelle.

Der Finder hatte eine klasse Idee für das Provisorium und sandte mir dann folgende Bilder:

       

Die Eltern haben die Küken tatsächlich in diesem Plastikflechttopf angenommen und füttern,
als hätten sie nie etwas anderes gemacht!

Morgen wird der Finder noch Kieselgur beschaffen, da die Schwalben auch mit __ Parasiten zu tun haben
und das Brett unter dem Nest so anpassen, dass die Eltern nicht immer mit den Schwanzfedern anstossen.

Dass diese Konstruktion an diesem Ort funktioniert hat, ist für Mehlschwalben fast ein kleines Wunder


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2016)

Kirstin, ist also mit Tom ein weiteres Pflegekind erwachsen geworden , und in die Welt gezogen 
Ein quietschorangenes Schwalbennest ist ja der absolute Hammer ! Tolle Idee


----------



## Tanny (1. Aug. 2016)

Heute morgen war fast wie Urlaub 

Ich habe bis fast 8 Uhr ausgeschlafen 

Aber es war schon komisch - so ohne große Frühstücksvorbereitung für die verschiedenen
Zöglinge - Claudi und Mojo bekommen ja einfach nur ein paar lebende Insekten ausgesetzt -
der "Blumenstrauss" und Mojo s Wasserflöhe und Co folgen später.

Beim Kaffee habe ich den letzten Abend mit Tom s Abflug nochmal revue passieren lassen.

Tom hat ja über eine Woche genauestens aus dem Einflugloch seine Umgebung draußen studiert
und alles verfolgt, was die anderen Vögel machen.

Ich hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass er geradeaus den direkten Weg zu den Wiesen nimmt - was
ja quasi SSW Richtung war -  um hinter dem Stallgebäude dann nach Süden abzubiegen.
Das wäre sehr viel einfacher und direkter gewesen.

Stattdessen ist er exakt gerade auf Höhe des Platzes, wo sein Kasten stand die Hofplatte
runtergeflogen, hinter dem Haupthaus nach WSW abgebogen, nach einigen Metern eine Drehung um 45 Grad nach links (SSW) steil senkrecht hoch zum __ Giebel des Stallgebäudes und über dem Giebel dann in schrägem Steigflug weiter genau Richtung Süden über die Koppeln.

Das ist exakt der Weg, den Sunny und Pummelchen mehrmals am Tag __ fliegen, wenn sie von der
Diele auf die Wiesen zum Jagen gehen.

Sunny und Pummelchen sind ja jedes Mal, wenn sie an der Dielentür rein oder raus flogen maximal 30 cm
entfernt an Tom s Einflugloch vorbei geflogen. 

Ich glaube, dass Tom sich in der Woche, wo er am Ausguck sass, den Weg bereits genau eingeprägt hat, den er
nehmen wollte bei seinem Abflug.

Dasselbe habe ich ja auch immer wieder bei den Mehlschwalben beobachtet, dass sie beim Ausfliegen sofort
ganz zielgerichtet loslegten.

Anders die Rauchschwalben auf der Diele oder die Meisen, wenn sie aus dem Nistkasten kommen:
sie fliegen etwas unbeholfen raus und flattern irgendwo hin und sind froh, wenn sie es schaffen
irgendwo anzukommen, wo sie irgendwie landen können.

Für mich sind diese Beobachtungen ein Beweis dafür, wie wichtig es bei der Wildvogelaufzucht ist,
Vogelarten, die in der Natur bereits vom Nest Sicht auf ihre Umwelt haben und die nach dem Ausfliegen
sofort oder sehr schnell selbständig sein müssen, auch in unserer Obhut von Anfang an
diese "Aussicht" optisch und akustisch zu bieten.

Ich bin überzeugt, bei diesen Vogelarten ist die Zeit im Nest diesbezüglich bereits wichtige Lehrzeit.

Soweit zu meinem kleinen gedanklichen Exkurs heute morgen 

Claudi und Mojo scheinen sich anzunähern 

Claudi hat Mojo heute nicht mehr vertrieben, wenn ich rein kam und sie haben, wenn
ich Lebendfutter aussetzte, fast "einträchtig nebeneinander" gejagt.

Mojo ist verrückt nach Wasserflöhen und allem anderen, was sich so im Tümpelschlamm tummelt.

Täglich erneuere ich die Füllung des Tabletts mit frischem Tümpelwasser und Schlamm.

Kaum steht die neue Füllung im Vogelzimmer, sitzt Mojo schon auf der Kante an und
fischt sich alles raus, was da drin schwimmt und krabbelt.

Claudi schaut neugierig zu und hüpft etwas verunsichert drumherum - aber mitmachen will sie dann doch lieber nicht.

SIe jagt lieber Grashüpfer und Heimchen - und das macht sie wirklich gigantisch gut.

Ansonsten gibt es bei den beiden heute nichts Neues.

Heute Abend bekam ich noch einen Anruf aus Elmshorn.

Eine Frau fragte, ob sie mir einen vermutlich Spatz bringen könne, der gerade gegen
ihre Fensterscheibe geflogen war.

Ca 15 Minuten nach dem Anruf war sie da.

Als ich den kleinen Karton öffnete, bot sich mir kein schöner ANblick.

Es war ein kleiner Sperling, der offensichtlich heute erst aus seinem Nest ausgeflogen ist
und der dann gleich in einer Fensterscheibe gelandet ist 

Er wirkte sehr geschwächt - Schnabelatmung und zentralnervöse Störungen.

Aber er scheint Lebenswillen zu haben, denn er versuchte (erfolglos) aus dem Karton zu hüpfen. 

Ich fürchte, er hat mindestens eine Gehirnerschütterung - eventuell auch noch weitere Verletzungen.

Ich denke, er hat nur eine ganz, ganz kleine Chance, die Nacht zu überleben.

Ich habe ihn jedenfalls sofort in einen kleinen, gut ausgepolsterten Karton gesetzt, wo er rundum gestützt ist,
einen Tropfen Traumeel auf den Schnabelrand geträufelt und den Karton dann abgedeckt und ins Esszimmer gestellt.

Bei Verdacht auf Gehirnerschütterung ist es die einzige Chance, dass sie es evtl. überstehen, wenn sie
totale Ruhe, Dunkelheit und möglichst wenig Bewegung und keinen Stress haben.

Das Gehirn braucht praktisch Ruhe/Inaktivität, um heilen zu können.

Ein Foto von dem Kleinen gibt es nicht - dazu hatte ich keine Zeit - ich wollte, dass der Kleine so
schnell wie irgend möglich dunkel und frei von irgendwelchen Sinneseindrücken sitzt.

Ich denke, sollte er wider Erwarten diese Nacht überstehen, hat er eine Chance.

Ach ja, und dann hat sich der Finder der Mehlschwalben von gestern noch gemeldet:

Er hat das Brett unter dem Nest ersetzt durch eines, was so in Form gesägt ist, dass die
Eltern nicht mehr mit den Schwanzfedern anstossen.

Die Eltern füttern nach wie vor fleissig und sie haben beide! im Nest bei ihren Kücken übernachtet 

Das muss den beiden vorkommen, wie ein 5-Sterne Hotel 

In ihren eigenen Nestern ist nie soviel Platz, dass die Eltern da mit übernachten können 

....und hier die aktuellen Fotos meiner zwei im Vogelzimmer:


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2016)

Gute Reise und einen guten Flug Tom,
danke,
für die schönen Bilder von Deiner Ziehmutter über Deine Fortschritte 
und die kurze Teilhabe an Deiner Entwicklung.
Pass gut auf Dich auf...
Wiedermal ein fettes DANKESCHÖN Kirstin

Bine


----------



## Tanny (2. Aug. 2016)

Heute war entgegen aller Vorhersagen ein schöner, sonniger und wenig windiger Sommertag 

Bei Claudi habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich langsam aber sicher immer mehr neue Federn bilden 

Sie ist bester Stimmung und immer fleissig am Jagen - zumal ja jetzt noch viel mehr jagbare Tiere da sind
wegen Mojo.

Claudi hat einfach Spass daran, hinter den lebenden Krabblern herzugehen.

Oft erlegt sie sie nur, frisst sie aber gar nicht - das erledigt Mojo dann später 

Nach wie vor hängt Mojo s Flügel, aber sie trägt ihn etwas mehr und ich konnte heute erstmals
(von draußen durchs Fenster) sehen, wie sie sich unter dem Flügel putzen kann 

Außerdem scheint Mojo mehr Vertrauen zu fassen.

Sie kommt jetzt schon bis auf ein oder zwei cm an die Hand heran.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich sie so weit bekomme, dass sie sich anfassen lässt.

Dann würde ich sie gerne noch mal ostheopathisch behandeln lassen - bei Krah hat das ja Wunder
bewirkt.

Aber solange Anfassen für sie Stress ist und sie sich verspannt, funktioniert diese Therapieart nicht.

Ansonsten ist bei den Zweien alles im grünen Bereich 


Von den Blumentopfschwalben habe ich heute den link zu einem tollen Video bekommen:
[DLMURL="http://www.plainred.com/Schwalben.mp4"]
www.plainred.com/Schwalben.mp4
[/DLMURL]
Heute Morgen habe ich fast den gesamten Vormittag mit einem unfassbaren "Notfall" zu tun gehabt:

Ich sass beim Kaffee, da bekam ich einen Anruf.
Eine Frau meldete sich aus einem Badeort an der Ostsee.

Sie seien dort in Ferien und Sonntag angereist.

Heute wollten sie auf der Terasse frühstücken und stellten fest, dass in einem Blumenkübel mehrere
Mehlschwalbenküken hockten - eines sei vermutlich schon tot - da habe wohl jemand die Nester abgeschlagen 

Ich meinte, die seien vermutlich runter gefallen....

Sie sagte, das sähe aber nicht so aus, denn im Blumenkübel seien ein paar
Nestreste und die Pflanzen seien extra zurück geschnitten!

Sie habe dem Vermieter Bescheid gesagt und der meinte, dass das so okay sei, die Eltern würden
die Küken auch im Kübel füttern.....

Sie habe aber nicht beobachten können, dass die Eltern füttern....

Ich habe ihr erstmal erklärt, womit sie die Schwalben notversorgen können (__ Fliegen, entbeinte Grashüpfer, Mücken etc.) und dass
in irgendeiner Form Kunstnester her müssten und wie sie angebracht sein müssten.

Das hat mir aber nach dem Gespräch keine Ruhe gelassen - immerhin sind die Leute "nur" Feriengäste
und können nicht einfach was ans Haus schrauben.

Ich habe also die Suchmaschine bedient und in der Nähe des Ortes ein Nabu Naturschutzgebiet gefunden, wo der
SChutzgebietsreferent namentlich und mit Telefon aufgeführt war.

Dort habe ich angerufen und denen die Sache geschildert und ihnen die Telefonnummer der Anruferin gegeben.

Ich glaube ich hatte Glück und offensichtlich ein sehr engagiertes Ehepaar am Apparat 

Sie wollten sich sofort kümmern und zusehen, dass die Schwalben ein von den Eltern annehmbares Ersatznest bekommen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich noch etwas höre und ob alles geklappt hat.

Ich frage mich wirklich, was das für Menschen sind, die nur, damit ihre Wohnungsvermietung nicht
durch "Schwalbendreck" auf der Terasse gestört wird, lebende Küken aussetzen und die Nester entfernen.....

Wenn sich das wirklich so zugetragen hat, wie die Anruferin vermutet  und nicht doch ein Abbruch vorlag, dann ist
das eine riesige Sauerei.....aber wohl offensichtlcih alles andere, als ein Einzelfall 

Soweit zu heute - hier die Fotos von Claudi und Mojo:

            

....und der kleine Feldsperling hat es leider wie ich schon vermutete nicht geschafft


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube, wenn es der kleine Sperling bei Dir nicht geschafft hat, dann hätte er es nirgendwo geschafft. Es ist schön zu wissen, dass Du für ihn da warst. :tröst:


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wenn sich das wirklich so zugetragen hat, wie die Anruferin vermutet und nicht doch ein Abbruch vorlag, dann ist
> das eine riesige Sauerei.....aber wohl offensichtlcih alles andere, als ein Einzelfall


Das ist nicht nur eine Riesensauerrei, das ist eine Straftat.

http://www.igelhilfe-mv.de/?page=Schwalbenschutz
Leider hat die Betreiberin der Igelhilfe MV auch immer wieder von solchen Greueltaten zu berichten. Da werden Nester einfach abgeschlagen und samt der Küken (!) zusammengefegt und in den Müll gegeben. 
Da kriegt man echt das


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2016)

das like ich jetzt nicht - ich kann es nicht fassen - was sind das nur für Menschen....

Andererseits:vielleicht bilde ich mir das ja nur ein, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass besonders stark in den 
letzten 10 - 20 Jahren Empathie immer mehr rückläufig ist - überall in der Gesellschaft......

Das mit der Straftat weiss ich. 
Ich denke nur, im Interesse der Tiere ist es ratsamer, bevor man gleich anzeigt, erstmal eine 
Lösung für die Tiere zu finden, mit der auch der betreiber leben kann - ihn also versuchen 
zur Einsicht zu bekehren. 

Wenn man das anzeigt, zahlt derjenige seine lächerliche Strafe und beim nächsten Mal landen die Küken 
dann nicht im Blumenkübel, sondern in der Mülltonne - wie Du oben schon schreibst......

Manchmal wünsche ich mir, dass es soetwas wie Wiedergeburt gibt und dass jeder 
als das wieder geboren wird, was er im Leben zuvor am miesten behandelt hat.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2016)

Heute war ein rundum mieser Tag - ganz passend zum Wetter: windiger Dauerregen 

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich stürmisch von Clausi begrüsst.

Anders als die Tage zuvor sah ich Mojo nirgends, vermutete sie aber unter dem Tisch oder hinter dem Ast.

Also fütterte ich erstmal Claudi.

Dann suchte ich Mojo.

Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich das Zimmer abgesucht habe - ich fand sie nicht.

Irgendwann fiel mein Blick dann auf den Fußboden direkt vor mir:
Neben dem kleinen Hocker lag Mojo - tot 

Ich konnte es erstmal gar nicht fassen......

Die Kleine muss irgendwann in der Nacht gestorben sein - sie war bereits in der Starre.

Ich habe sie mir genau angeschaut - nicht die kleinste Verletzung oder Auffälligkeit.

Natürlich habe ich mir auch ihren hängenden Flügel genau angeschaut.

Direkt am Flügelansatz gab es offensichtlich tatsächlich einen Bruch.

Es war aber nichts verlagert und ich konnte lediglich die Kalzifikation feststellen.

Ob sie damit jemals wieder hätte __ fliegen können, weiss ich nicht.

Woran sie letztendlich gestorben ist, konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Gestern schrieb ich noch, dass sie erstmals sehr nahe an mich ran kam und ich
deutete  es, dass sie anfängt endlich Vertrauen aufzubauen....

Das dürfte ich heftig fehlinterpretiert haben - ich denke, sie hat sich "verabschiedet" 

Auf die Idee wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen, da sie gestern Abend ganz normal und motiviert die
letzten Futtertiere jagte, satt fraß,  Gefiederpflege machte und rumhüpfte, wie immer.

Wäre irgend etwas davon auffällig gewesen, hätte ich ihr Verhalten sicher anders hinterfragt.

Für mich war das heute Morgen ein ziemlicher "Schock", weil es so völlig unvorbereitet kam.

Es war das allererste Mal seit ich Zöglinge aufnehme, dass ich ein Tier verloren habe, wo ich
nicht  entweder zuvor eine AHnung hatte, dass es geschehen könnte oder wo
ohnehin unklar war, ob er/sie es schaffen (ausgenommen natürlich Greifvogelopfer).

Bei Mojo hatte ich ja eher den Eindruck, dass es bergauf geht, da sie anfing, den Flügel
wieder mehr zu tragen und weil sie sich auch unter dem Flügel putzte.

Also wie gesagt: ich habe keine Ahnung, woran sie gestorben ist 

Ich habe mir den halben Tag den Kopf zerbrochen, ob ich etwas falsch gemacht habe oder etwas
hätte anders oder besser machen können - mir ist aber beim besten Willen nichts eingefallen......

Claudi scheint Mojo zu vermissen - die zwei hatten sich ja die letzten Tage ganz gut angenähert.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich überschwänglich jubelnd begrüsst und
Claudi suchte auffallen viel Kontakt.

Ansonsten genoss sie es heute sehr, sich ausgiebig unter dem Rotlicht aufzuhalten und zu
putzen.

Mich erinnerte das stark an Marco in seiner Mauserzeit.

Da ich den Fotoapparat beim letzten Besuch vergessen hatte, gibt es von Claudi heute kein Bild.
Ich wollte sie später nicht noch mal stören.

Zu allem Überfluss bekam ich dann heute auch noch die Mitteilung, dass ein Feldsperling (Katzenopfer),
den ich seit 1,5 Tagen in der Beratung (e-mail, Telefon) habe, es auch nicht geschafft hat.......

Von den Ostseeschwalben habe ich nichts mehr gehört.......

....was für ein mieser Tag 

Hier noch das allerletzte Foto von Mojo:

 

- alles Gute, wo immer Du jetzt fliegst.........


----------



## ina1912 (3. Aug. 2016)

Ach Kirstin, das tut mir wirklich sehr leid! Du hast doch alles für sie getan, was Du konntest... es tut weh, wenn man merkt, dass die viele Fürsorge manchmal trotzdem nichts hilft, weil man eben nicht alles heilen kann. Nur letztlich wären es ohne Deine großen Mühen viele Tiere weniger, die gerettet werden,  deshalb lass den Kopf nicht hängen! 

Liebe mitfühlende Grüße von Ina


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2016)

Och jeh, wie schade. Vielleicht hatte sie doch mehr innere Verletzungen, die durch die zunehmende Beweglichkeit verschlimmert wurden. Aber da steckt man nicht drin. Auf jeden Fall ist sie bestimmt glücklicher gestorben als irgendwo im Gebüsch.


----------



## Krächzi (4. Aug. 2016)

"Nur letztlich wären es ohne Deine großen Mühen viele Tiere weniger, die gerettet werden, deshalb lass den Kopf nicht hängen! "
....genau, Ina, und wenn man die Kinder und Enkel und Ur-Enkel der von Tanny geretteten Tiere mitrechnet, dann sind es sogar noch viel mehr Tiere.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin, ach Mensch, das tut mir so leid zu lesen! Es ist ja die eine Sache, wenn ein Tier schwer verletzt ist und man ahnt, dass es die Verletzung nicht überstehen könnte, aber so unvermittelt … Ich kann es Dir so gut nachfühlen, so ein Mist! Und dann auch noch der gestorbene Beratungssperling … Keine gute Woche, fürwahr. Ich hoffe, Claudi kann Dich ein wenig ablenken. 

Mitfühlende Grüße, 
Kathrin


----------



## Lyliana (4. Aug. 2016)

Menschen sind wiederlich. 
Sie haben keinen Respekt.

Das mussten wir gestern auch wieder lernen.
Einer welcher hat sich wohl dazu erkoren ein besonderes Haustier haben zu wollen.

Leider war ich auf der Arbeit und konnte meinem Mann keine Anweisungen geben bzw selbst Vogelhilfe leisten. Von daher hoffe ich, das der kleine “Südkrah“ nicht mehr zu seinem sogenanntem Besitzer zurück kehrt.

      

Wir haben hier eigentlich viel weiterentwickelte Krähen, bereits auf Ausflügen mit den Eltern.
Und das allerschlimmste ..... Ich bin echt so stinke sauer und könnte weinen aus Wut..... auf einer seite der Flügel wurden die Federn gestutzt. Abgeschnitten .... flugunfähig .... 
Er flattert hüpft und geht von A nach B

Leider war er schon weg als ich nach Hause kam. Zu spät um etwas zu unternehmen.

Falls er nach “Hause“ kommt .... hoffe ich das Veterinäramt interessiert sich wirklich für Wildvögel.


----------



## jolantha (4. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ....was für ein mieser Tag



Kirstin, ich drück dich mal ganz liebevoll


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

erstmal Danke, Ina, Christine, Krächzi, Kathrin, und Anne für Eure lieben Worte 

Ich lass den Kopf nicht hängen  ich weiß ja, dass ich durchaus Tiere immer wieder 
verlieren kann und werde, wenn ich Zöglinge aufnehme - wenn sie keine Probleme hätten, 
würden sie ja gar nicht bei mir landen. 

Damit kann ich auch gut leben - ich lebe nach dem Motto:
jeder, der hier "anklopft" und um Hilfe bittet, bekommt von mir im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten und 
Fähigkeiten Hilfe angeboten. Annehmen müssen sie die Hilfe dann schon selbst.....

Was mich so geschockt hat, war, was Du kathrin schriebst: dass es so unvermittelt kam. 

Und was mich wirklich betroffen gemacht hat, ist, dass ich am Abend zuvor Mojo s Verhalten so 
falsch verstanden habe - ich hätte besser zuhören müssen.......

Insofern: wieder etwas gelernt. 

@Lyliana - das ist ja eine richtig schlimme Sache - die like ich jetzt mal nicht. 

Habt Ihr den Kleinen noch wieder gefunden?

Solche Leute gehören wirklich angezeigt, die so etwas tun. 

Die arme, kleine Krähe......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (4. Aug. 2016)

Leider unauffindbar. Beim Nachbarn auch noch nicht gehört.
Sobald ich etwas mitbekomme .... zeig ich ihn an.


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

....und holst hoffentlich den Kleinen da raus, damit er auf seine Mauser warten kann?

Glaubst Du denn, dass er "von" Deinem Nachbarn ist?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich mich da schlau machen, an wen man sich wendet,
wenn man lediglich einen Verdacht hat, damit das geprüft und geklärt wird.

Wer immer das gemacht hat - wohmöglich handelt er mit Rabenvogelwildfängen 

schau mal hier: 

http://www.markt.de/Tiere/Vögel/categoryId,1208000000/keywords,rabenkrähe/suche.htm

...es ist zum k.....


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

Heute war der Tag wieder sommerlicher - wechselnd bewölt , aber sehr warm, leichter Wind, 
öfter mal Sonne. 

Claudi genießt das Rotlicht - sie liegt manchmal darunter mit abgespreizten Flügeln und 
schief gelegtem Köpfchen - ähnlich, wie Marco letztes Jahr in der Sonne. 

Dann wieder gibt es heftige Sandbäder, bei denen der Kies durchs halbe Zimmer fliegt und 
intensive Gefiederpflege. 

Manchmal war das so heftig, dass ich schon Angst hatte, dass Claudi wohlmöglich __ Parasiten hat. 

Aber ich konnte auf dem gesamten Küchenpapier, auf dem sie liegt, wenn sie Sonnenbäder macht, nichts 
feststellen. 

Dann erinnerte ich mich, dass ich bei Marco in der Mauser genau denselben Verdacht hegte, weil die 
Gefiederpflege so heftig war - auch da hatte es sich damals nicht bestätigt. 

Vorsichtshalber habe ich aber trotzdem Kieselgur unter den Kies an seiner Sandbadestelle gemischt. 

Da ich heute Morgen noch einen Termin in der Stadt hatte, habe ich meine zwar bequemen, aber nicht 
sonderlich ansehnlichen Klamotten getauscht gegen den "Ausgehzwirn" 

Bevor ich losfuhr, ging ich noch mal zu Claudi rein.....
....und ich muss sagen, der Kleine hat einen ausgesprochen kostspieligen Geschmack 

Eigentlich bot ich ihm ja nur ein Heimchen auf der Hand - und mehr, als den Schritt auf die Hand hat er 
noch nie gemacht. 

Heute zog es ihn zu dem Heimchen, dann stutzte er, schaute auf den weiten Ärmel meines Pullovers 
und..........saß mit einem einzigen Satz auf dem Ärmel und kuschelte sich in allerfeinstes, hauchdünnes 
Cashmere 

Ich konnte das gar nicht glauben - und er machte auch keine ANstalten, seinen Kuschelplatz so schnell wieder zu verlassen. 

Als ich dann Nachmittags versuchsweise mal einen dünnen Schurwollpullover anzog, war das komplett uninteressant. 

Als ich später versuchsweise noch mal den Cashmerepullover anzog, sass er sofort wieder auf dem Ärmel. 

Das ist wirklich unglaublich....

                              


Die Blumentopfschwalben sind heute Morgen ausgeflogen und tatsächlich heute Abend 
alle wieder zurückgekommen und zurück in ihr Nest gegangen. 

Für Mehlschwalben ist das beachtlich - und spricht für die Qualität des Blumentopfes als Nest 
Der Finder hat mir noch 3 Fotos von heute Abend geschickt. 

      


Ansonsten hatte ich heute 6 Beratungsgespräche  - alles heruntergebrochene Mehl- und Rauchschwalbennester. 

In 5 Fällen wurden Schwalbenlausfliegen an den Küken gefunden 

2 Anrufer fragten mich, ob es stimmt - sie hätten es im Internet gelesen - dass man die Schwalbenküken in andere 
Nester mit gleichaltrigen Küken setzen kann - Ammennester. 

Es stimmt, die anderen Schwalben würden die Küken mit füttern. 

Trotzdem - bitte, bitte setzt niemals Küken in ein fremdes Nest um. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein noch nicht kontaminiertes Nest mit Parasiten verseucht wird oder manchmal auch 
Krankheit eingetragen wird, ist sehr, sehr hoch. 

Viel besser und ebenso erfolgreich ist es, die Küken mit ein paar __ Fliegen aufzufüttern, damit sie wieder kräftig 
betteln, ein Kunstnest in Rufnähe des ursprünglichen Nestes unter der Decke anzubringen und die bettelnden Küken 
dort rein zu befördern. 

Die richtigen Eltern werden die Küken innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch in dem neuen Nest füttern. 

Von 4 Anrufern habe ich positive Rückmeldungen bzgl. der Kükenrückgabe erhalten. 

Die anderen zwei haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet. 

Von den Ostseeschwalben habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2016)

Claudi wird ein Spatz von Welt


----------



## Krächzi (5. Aug. 2016)

Vielleicht hatte ihre frühere Pflegemama auch so einen Pullover. Oder er ähnelt in der Farbe einem Spatzengefieder?


----------



## Krächzi (5. Aug. 2016)

.......nach dem Foto ähnelt der Pullover zumindest in der Farbe dem Spatzen-Bauch. Und einen solchen hat Claudi wahrscheinlich als erstes gesehen, als sie die Augen öffnete.


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin,

ich muss dir mal ein ganz dickes Lob aussprechen, nicht nur weil du das überhaupt machst , sondern weil dein Thread auch sehr informativ ist. Dank dessen musste ich eben nicht lange überlegen, was ich mit dem kleinen Spatzen anstelle, der uns ins Haus gehüpft ist
Der ist jetzt wieder wohlbehalten bei seinen Eltern, dauerte keine Minute, nachdem ich ihn ins Vorbeet gesetzt hatte und sie holten ihn ab und hüpften mit ihm weg, schön 
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich ihn nur mit Hilfe meiner Katze gefunden habe, der machte zwar ordentlich Krach, war aber nirgends zu entdecken. Als Luna von ihrer morgendlichen Spritztour reinkam, wusste sie sofort wo er sitzt und ich bin ganz stolz auf das kleine Ungeheuer, die jetzt begriffen hat, dass sie, zumindest in meiner Gegenwart, keinem Vogel etwas tun darf. Hat brav angezeigt wo er sitzt, aber keinerlei Anstalten gemacht, ihn zu packen. Noch vor ein paar Monaten wäre sie völlig durchgedreht...

Jedenfalls danke für die vielen Infos, neben den tollen Berichten Hat den kleinen Kerl gerade davor bewahrt, dass ich erst nochmal, verunsichert, die Googlesuche anschmeiße


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

@Krächzi: 

 Du könntest Recht haben - ich habe nach Deinem Hinweis heute mal denselben Pulli in lachsfarben
angezogen (ja, es gibt ihn noch in einer zweiten Farbe - baugleich  ) ...
...der hat Claudi überhaupt nicht interessiert. 

Der helle Pulli anschließend: dasselbe Spiel wie gestern!

@Erin  danke für das Lob 

Es freut mich, dass die Infos auch gleich praktische Anwendung finden können und der Spatz zu seiner Familie zurück gefunden hat 



Heute war mit Claudi "alles wie immer" - sie hat mit wahrer Leidenschaft "sonnengebadet". geputzt und 
Grashüpfer gejagt. 

Ich habe ein paar Jagdfotos gemacht - allerdings viele sehr verschwommen - Claudi bewegt sich wie ein 
gölter Blitz und meine Kamera kann das einfach nicht erfassen  

Auf einigen Fotos sieht man aber sehr schön, dass die ersten Flügelfedern gut nachkommen. 

Heute habe ich auch erstmals gesehen, als sie mit einem "Flughüpfer" von der Duschkante in den Sand hüpfen wollte, 
hat sie kurz vor der Landung nochmal durch heftiges Flügelschlagen ca 3 cm Auftrieb bekommen, bevor sie landete. 

 also zumindest fällt sie nicht mehr zu Boden, wie ein Stein - ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Tag, wo sie 
ihren ersten kleinen Flug schafft.......

Ich werde jetzt erstmal die tägliche Berichterstattung einstellen und hier nur noch schreiben, wenn es etwas gravierend 
Neues mit Claudi gibt - täglich Wiederholung ist ja auch langweilig. 

....und natürlich melde ich mich an dieser Stelle sofort wieder, falls aus den 2. Bruten noch neue Zöglinge eintrudeln....

Hier also die Fotos von Claudi s Jagd:


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2016)

...kaum habe ich geschrieben, ich lasse das Tagebuch erstmal ruhen, 
verirrt sich schon ein neuer Zögling zu mir 

Vorab: 
Claudi geht es gut, sie flattert jetzt schon quer durch die Duschwanne - unten aktuelle Fotos. 

Am frühen Abend klingelte mein Telefon. 

Eine Frau aus dem Flensburger Raum war dran und fragte, ob sie mir die Mehlschwalbe bringen dürfte, die sie 
seit gut einer Woche päppelt. 

Alles sei gut verlaufen, aber seit gestern verlässt die Kleine ihr Nest und macht Flugversuche und fliegt dabei immer irgendwo 
gegen die Wand  

Mit dieser völlig unerwarteten Wendung fühlte sie sich überfordert.

Ich zog also los und erjagte schon mal einen Haufen __ Fliegen und Grashüpfer für den zu erwartenden Gast. 

Als die Kleine gegen 8.30 Uhr (es gab Stau) eintraf, sind wir gleich ins Vogelzimmer gegangen, da ich eigentlich 
geplant hatte, die kleine Schwalbe dort unterzubringen. 

Gefüttert wurde sie während ihrer Päppelzeit vorbildlich mit frisch gefangenen Fluginsekten. 

Wir setzten die Kleine erstmal auf den __ Holzbock auf dem Tisch, wo Ray und Punky immer sassen. 

Da nahm ich sie aber schnell wieder runter und beförderte sie in ein Nest, denn sie sass nicht sicher - es 
wirkte etwas "wackelig". 

Das Nest erwies sich aber auch als problematisch, denn darin wollte sie partout nicht bleiben - sie kletterte sofort wieder raus 
und wollte "irgendwo hin". 

Es erschien mir alles sehr merkwürdig - das ganze Verhalten passte irgendwie nicht zur Optik. 

Die Kleine hat ein absolut gut entwickeltes, unbeschädigtes Gefieder und sieht auch sonst gut aus. 

Trotzdem verhielt sie sich irgendwie merkwürdig. 

Sie futterte Mengen an Grashüpfern und Fliegen. 

Beim Füttern fiel mir ihre Reaktion auf, wenn ich mit dem Futtertier auf der Pinzette kam: 

Sie schien das Futtertier nicht kommen zu sehen, sondern reagierte eher mit Schnabel aufreissen, 
wenn das Futtertier direkt neben ihrem Schnabel war oder ihn berührte. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie nur schlecht oder so gut wie gar nicht sieht 

So ist an den Augen nichts zu erkennen - sie sehen klar aus - aber irgendetwas stimmt da ganz 
und gar nicht. 

SIe scheint ein Augenproblem zu haben - und das würde auch erklären, warum ihre Flugversuche an der Wand enden 

Fürs erste habe ich die Futtertiere in Euphrasia Augentropfen gebadet. 

Morgen früh werde ich erstmal meinen Tierarzt kontaktieren. 

Das müssen wir ganz dringend abklären - eine Schwalbe, die nicht oder nicht richtig sehen kann, hat keine Überlebenschance 

Sie ist so eine kämpferische, kleine Schwalbe, die offensichtlich um alles auf der Welt "will" - ich hoffe, dass 
wir ihr helfen können. 

Für heute Nacht habe ich mich mit der Unterbringung umentschieden. 

Da die Kleine weder im Nest, noch auf einer Stange bleiben konnte, war mir das Vogelzimmer zu riskant - zumal, sollte sie zu Boden 
gehen, wüsste ich nicht, was Claudi mit ihr macht. 

ALso habe ich die Kleine mit ins Esszimmer genommen und Sunny s alten Sitzkorb reaktiviert. 

Unten habe ich Küchenpapier und darüber ein Handtuch zu einem Nest drapiert, aus dem sie auf die Stange des Randes klettern kann. 

Wenn sie auf diesem Rand sitzt, kann sie sich mit dem Hinterteil ein wenig auf dem Handtuch abstützen und ausbalancieren. 

Dann habe ich sie in die "Nestmulde" gesetzt und was ich erwartete, geschah: 
sie versuchte raus zu klettern. 

ALs sie oben ankam und ihre Füßchen die Stange berührten, blieb sie dort sofort sitzen, sackte in Schlafhaltung zusammen, 
schloss die AUgen und schlief. 

Der Platz scheint also okay zu sein. 

Entgegen meiner Gewohnheit, den Tieren erst nach der ersten Nacht einen Namen zu geben, habe ich sie, da sie 
noch keinen Namen hatte, Wynni (von Wynn), was Glück bedeutet, genannt - denn eine Menge Glück wird sie glaube ich brauchen........

Hier Fotos - von Claudi und von Wynni:


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2016)

Bei Dir kehrt aber auch keine Ruhe ein.... und wie aufopferungsvoll Du das wieder managst.....ich drück Dir und der kleinen Wynni ganz fest die Daumen! Hoffentlich bleibt das mit ihren Augen nicht dauerhaft!

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2016)

Ich schließe mich einfach mal Ina an, Daumen drück für Wynni


----------



## Krächzi (7. Aug. 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

Zwischenbericht - Fotos gibt s heute Abend.

kennt Ihr das auch, dass einem ein Gedanke durch den Kopf schießt und man ihn
in der Sekunde, wo er da ist schon verwirft?

Als ich heute Morgen ins Esszimmer zur ersten Fütterung kam, sass Wynni nach wie vor auf der Korbkante -
nur auf einer anderen Seite, als gestern Abend.

Sofort als ich rein kam, sperrte sie den Schnabel auf und bettelte mit den Flügeln.

Was auffällt: sie gibt keinen Ton beim Betteln von sich - sie ist wie "stimmlos".

Mit großem Appetit fraß sie ihr erstes Frühstück - und es war wieder, wie gestern Abend - sie sperrte den
Schnabel auf und ich hatte das Gefühl, in erster Linie richtet sie den Schnabel dem Geräusch entgegen - das
Futtertier muss schon passend kommen, damit sie es mit riesen Appetit verschlingt.

Da sie nach dem 2. Happen nicht mehr mit Schnabel aufsperren reagiert, habe ich
1. meine neu erworbenen Erfahrungen im Insektenkugeln drehen wieder vorgekramt - allerdings deutlich kleinere
    Kugeln, als bei Tom und
2. gehe ich nach dem 2. Happen raus, warte ein oder zwei Minuten und komme dann wieder rein - sofort
    wird wieder gebettelt und gefuttert.

Ich glaube, in erster Linie reagiert sie auf Geräusche und Erschütterungen.

Wenn es sehr hell ist (Sonne), habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie mit dem rechten Auge auch auf Bewegung anspricht.
Das linke Auge macht sie bei Helligkeit eher zu.

...um jetzt auf meine Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen:

den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ging mir heute Morgen die Frage durch den Kopf, die ich mir wirklich noch niemals
zuvor bei einem Zögling auch nur ansatzweise gestellt habe - egal was er hatte - solange er einen zuversichtlichen,
aktiven und zufriedenen Eindruck machte:

ob man die Kleine damit nicht erlösen sollte?

Aber schon, als ich das dachte verwarf ich den Gedanken wieder, als ich in ihr waches, klares,
vertrauenvoll mich anblickendes Auge sah.

Mit welchem Recht sollte ich entscheiden, ob sie weiter leben kann/darf, wenn sie selber so deutlich zeigt,
dass sie kämpfen will?

Würde sie apathisch in der Ecke sitzen, nicht essen wollen - etc. - für mich wäre die Entscheidung, ihr zu helfen zu
gehen sonnenklar - aber so?

Sie scheint zu wissen, dass sie noch eine Chance hat - andernfalls würde sie nicht mehr kämpfen.
(Das habe ich übrigens bei Wild- wie bei Haustieren schon unendlich oft erlebt, dass sie selbst wissen, wann es besser ist,
zu gehen).

Nach den Überlegungen stand auch mein "Plan" und ich rief meinen Tierarzt an.

Ich schilderte ihm die Vorgeschichte, die derzeitige Situation und meine Eindrücke.
Natürlich auch meine Überlegungen dazu und, dass ich angesichts ihres Lebenswillens
dazu tendiere, wo es geht, ihr Hilfestellung zu geben
(die keinen übermäßigen Stress für den Vogel bedeutet wie invasive Eingriffe oder so)
und abzuwarten, ob der Körper sich selber helfen kann und noch was regeneriert.

Ansonsten auf Wynni hören und zulassen, was sie will:
wenn sie __ fliegen will, soll sie fliegen.
Wenn sie sicher starten und landen kann und dann raus will, kann sie raus - auch auf das Risiko, dass
sie abgegriffen wird - dann war sie aber wie lange auch immer - glücklich und frei ....
....und vielleicht regeneriert sich alles so, dass sie damit klar kommt und vielleicht bringt ihr Name ihr das Quentchen Glück, was
sie braucht......

Nach dem Gespräch schnappte ich mir Wynni und fuhr zu meinem TA raus.

An Karton, Nest oder sonstige Behältnisse war bei Wynni nicht zu denken - sie will nirgendwo drin sitzen.

Also nahm ich den Korb mit Wynni auf dem Rand, trug ihn so zum Auto und stellte sie auf den
Beifahrersitz.

Als ich losfuhr, hatte sie aber dann doch etwas Mühe, sich auf der Stange zu halten - also hielt ich ihr
meine rechte Hand hin (den Autobauern sei Dank, dass es Automatik gibt  ), sie kletterte, als sie die Hand an
den Zehen fühlte rauf, kuschelte sich in die Handfläche und blieb die ganze 20 Minutenfahrt dort sitzen,
steckte den Kopf ins Gefieder und schlief.

Beim TA sass sie dann wieder auf ihrer Korbkante, wo sie auch gleich etwas von dem mitgenommenen
Futter nahm.

Der Tierarzt stimmte mir mit meiner Einschätzung ihres Gesamtzustandes voll zu:
Gefieder in Ordnung, wirkt lebhaft und "zufrieden", guter Ernährungszustand und keine
körperlichen AUffälligkeiten - bis auf die Augen.

Auch an den Augen ist so äußerlich nichts erkennbar - außer, dass sie das linke Auge öfter zu hat und es, wenn es
offen ist, minimalst kleiner wirkt, als das andere Auge, aber genau so blank und klar ist.

Mein TA meinte, die Ursache für das Zukneifen und die optische Verkleinerung könnten Schmerzen in dem Auge sein.

Aktuell blöd für Wynni - hat aber sein Gutes: wo was schmerzt, ist nicht alles tot.
Und was nicht tot ist, hat theoretisch eine Chance auf Regeneration und Heilung 

Sie soll jetzt täglich die nächsten 3 Tage oder bis die erste Besserung eintritt  einen Tropfen von dem Vit. B Komplex
(hatte ich ihr gestern auch schon mit gegeben)
bekommen - im Normalfall wäre das zu viel, da sie eigentlich keine Störungen aufweist, die auf einen Mangel hindeuten,
aber, da eine Nervenschädigung wahrscheinlich ist, hilft Vit. B hier bei der Heilung.

Dann verschwand mein TA in seiner "Apotheke". Als er zurück kam, hielt er ein Fläschchen in der Hand und sprühte daraus
einen Sprühstoss in Wynni s Gesicht (und ich war gleich mit eingenebelt), stellte mir die Flasche hin und meinte:
3 x täglich

ich: 

"Das ist ....... (Namen habe ich schon wieder vergessen). wird auch direkt in die AUgen eingebracht, kann innerlich
verabreicht werden und liefert alle Informationen, die der Körper braucht, um an der Heilung zu arbeiten"

Also im Prinzip wohl ähnlich wie bei Homöopathie, nur dass hier keine hochpotenzierten Informationen drin stecken,
sondern es eher Richtung Phytotherapie geht.

Da ich am Sonntag meinen TA nicht noch länger aufhalten wollte (finde ich schon nett, dass ich vorbei kommen durfte),
habe ich das erstmal so hingenommen - er weiss schon, was er tut - ich kenne ihn ja nicht erst seit gestern 

Morgen Nachmittag will er mir Infos zu dem Mittel vorbeibringen - er hatte die Broschüre  nur gerade nicht in der Praxis.

Ach ja, und während mein TA mir da so erklärte, hob Wynni plötzlich ab und flog über den Trensen, bog nach
links ab und verschwand in den Tiefen der Praxis 

Ich ging sie dann erstmal suchen und fand sie auf einem Prospektständer sitzend - also zumindest ist sie nirgends
gegen geflogen und nicht abgestürzt 

Die Rückfahrt verlief wie die Hinfahrt und zu Hause habe ich sie mit ihrem Körbchen im Esszimmer auf die
Fensterbank des Südfensters verfrachtet.
Dort hat sie Sonne (wenn die Sonne scheint) - leider nur durchs geschlossene Fenster, aber einen Abflug will ich
im Moment wirklich nicht riskieren - und in der Küche daneben habe ich bei geöffneter Esszimmertür das Fenster
gekippt, damit sie von dort auch die Geräusche von draußen hat.

Es scheint ihr zu gefallen.

SIe sitzt dort, hat einen deutlich entspannteren, geraderen Rücken (nicht mehr diese deutliche Krümmung) und
wartet gelassen, dass ich alle 20 - 30 Minuten komme und sie füttere.

Zum Koten begibt sie sich auf die andere Seite des Korbes und geht dann zurück auf ihren Sitzplatz.

Es scheint ihr dort also zu gefallen 

Soweit der Zwischenbericht - wie gesagt, Fotos heute Abend.


----------



## Ida17 (7. Aug. 2016)

Kaum guckt man ein paar Tage lang nicht vorbei, dann passieren so viele Dinge 
Arme, kleine Mojo. Es tut mir sehr leid für Dich, dass sie es nicht geschafft hat. Bei Dir hatte sie es gut, also gräme Dich nicht. Für Tom halte ich die Daumen gedrückt, dass er einen guten Start in sein "neues" Leben hatte und auch für Claudi hoffe ich auf ein baldiges Mauserende mit neuem Gefieder! 
Alles Gute weiterhin mit Wynni und für noch kommende Zöglinge!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (7. Aug. 2016)

Toll, dass du dir solche Gedanken machst und dadurch immer wieder zur Retterin wirst.

 Ich finde auch, dass ein Tier einem schon zeigt, ob es noch leben möchte, oder nicht und es wird schon seinen Grund haben, dass nun auch so ein Problemfall wie die kleine Wynni gerade bei dir landet. (Mein Herz geht auf, wenn ich lese, wie viel Vertrauen diese Wildtiere dir alle entgegen bringen).

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei der Behandlung und hoffe sehr, dass Wynni bald mit den anderen ehemaligen Zöglingen ums Haus kreist. 
Und "Danke", dass du dir die Zeit nimmst uns zu informieren.


----------



## Erin (7. Aug. 2016)

Ich denke auch, du hast genau richtig entschieden und einen sehr netten TA hast du da   Daumen sind natürlich gedrückt!


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

So, jetzt noch ein kurzer "Tagesabschlussbericht" und die versprochenen Fotos 

Claudi geht es gut - sie flattert jetzt bereits ca 4 cm über dem Sand diagonal durch die gesamte Duschwanne 

Ich habe das Gefühl, die Federn sind jeden Morgen ein ganz, ganz kleines bisschen mehr 

Ob sich bei Wynni irgend etwas in Richtung Besserung oder nicht tut, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen,
da ich sie ja noch nie einen ganzen Tag lang erlebt habe.

Auf jeden Fall wirkt sie auf mich zufrieden, sie frisst fast so viel wie Tom 
(ich habe mal unten Fotos eingestellt:
Die Bilder der zwei Müslischalen mit __ Fliegen und Grashüpfern sind von 19.45 heute Abend.
(ihr dürft gerne mal versuchen, die Fliegen zu zählen  )
Was ihr da seht ist das, was Wynni bis 21.30 Uhr noch verspeist haben wird 

Ansonsten hatte sie nachmittags das linke Auge auch mal häufiger kurz richtig auf und ich hatte ein paar Mal den
Eindruck., als wäre es nicht mehr so "klein".

Da Wynni zwei Flugversuche im Esszimmer unternahm, bin ich mit ihr für ein Stündchen ins Vogelzimmer gegangen - da
sind mehr Landemöglichkeiten.

Ihr erster Versuch verlief ganz gut - sie flog einmal quer durchs Zimmer und landete auf einem Vogelnisthäuschendach".

Beim 2. Versuch misslang die Landung auf einem Zweig und sie rauschte runter und landete auf Claudis Kletterturm....

Claudi erstarrte zu einer Salzsäule und der Unterschnabel klappte ungläubig nach unten ...

Ich habe Tränen gelacht, als ich Claudis ungläubigen Gesichtsausdruck sah, als Wynni von oben kam,
mit ausgebreiteten Flügeln auf Claudis Käfig landete und da ganz entspannt sitzen blieb.......

Bevor Claudi aus ihrer Starre erwachte und wohlmöglich zu sehr Interesse für
Wynni zeigen würde, habe ich die Kleine wieder eingesammelt.

Da sie herzhaft gähnte und sich in meine Hand kuschelte, habe ich sie wieder ins Esszimmer getragen.

Ich glaube, für heute war es Abenteuer genug 

Hier die Fotos:


----------



## Erin (7. Aug. 2016)

Seit ich deine Berichte lese frage ich mich, wie du ständig diese Menge an Insekten zusammen bekommst, ich würde echt verzweifeln 
Ich wundere mich allerdings auch darüber welche Mengen diese kleinen Geister so wegputzen....das ist echt unglaublich  Wie würde es wohl ohne sie aussehen?


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

Das ist Übung, Vegetation und Erfahrung.

Die ersten Jahre bin ich schier verzweifelt, weil hier nichts war ausser dt. Weidelgras.

Jetzt habe ich überall "Wildnis" und die Streuobstwiese wird gar nicht mehr "bewirtschaftet" - außer,
dass Blacky sie begrast und ich wegsense, was weg soll.

Ich habe für jede Futtertierart einen eigenen Kecher (Grashüpfer, Schuster, __ Fliegen/Wiesenplankton, __ Spinnen)

Dann weiss ich mittlerweile, wie die Insekten sich verhalten - also zu welcher Tageszeit bei welcher Witterung sie sich wo aufhalten.

Last not lest lässt sich wunderbar, wenn man Wiesenplankton braucht, ein Brennesselfeld im Windschatten des Knicks absensen.
Ab dem nächsten Tag schwirren da die Fluginsekten nur so rum und alle Schwalben der Nachbarschaft sowie Kirstin mit ihrem Kecher
jagen da wie die Weltmeister 

Heute habe ich, weil die Pferde so voller Fliegen sassen, mich einfach neben Blacky gestellt und die Fliegen mit dem
Kecher aus seinem Gesicht und von seinen Beinen abgekechert.

Wenn ich große Brummer brauche, lege ich eine tote Maus aus und wenn ich Ameiseneier brauche, schaue ich unter
die verkehrt herum auf dem Trailplatz aufgestellten Pflanzkübel. 

Ohrkneifer sind inter den Deckeln der Bienenbeuten und Kellerasseln unter 
den Steinen an der Nordwand - also alles nur Übung 

Wenn mal gar nichts zu kriegen ist, kann ich zu "meinem" Bauern fahren - zur Melkzeit muss man da nur einen Tropfen Milch auskippen
und mit dem Kecher rüber gehen - dann ist das Glas voll - da lassen sich auch schnell Vorräte für den Gefrierschrank
zusammenkechern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Erin (7. Aug. 2016)

Ok...bei Kellerasseln und Ameiseneiern kann ich mithalten,bei __ Fliegen hört's dann schon auf, die krieg ich nicht im Haus^^
Meinen Respekt hast du definitiv, das hört sich so einfach an, aber dazu gehört garantiert auch jede Menge Übung und Know-how


----------



## Janntje (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, oh wie schön, dass es unserer Schwalbe gut zu gehen scheint. So weit jedenfalls.... Danke!!!


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2016)

@Janntje  gern geschehen - ja ich glaube, sie fühlt sich wohl 

Heute war es extrem windig mit diversen Schauern, was die Insektenjagd etwas erschwerte 

Bei Claudi alles unverändert.
Sie flattert täglich etwas besser - und wenn Ihr Euch die Fotos genau anschaut, sieht man,
dass die braunen Bereiche an den Flügeln immer mehr werden 

Wynni macht mir auch einen sehr zufriedenen Eindruck.

Sie bettelt zwar nach wie vor nicht, aber wenn sie mich zur Küche reinkommen hört, ruft sie lautstark!

Das Spray, was mir mein Tierarzt mitgab, habe ich doch nicht eingesetzt.

Irgendwie hatte ich "ein komisches Gefühl" - da mein TA mir sagte, dass es auch für Menschen geeignet ist,
habe ich also versuchsweise das mal selbst in die Augen gesprüht:

es brennt leicht - okay, die Augen fühlen sich hinterher "klarer" an - es ist aber unangenehm und ich würde
es für mich zumindest in den Augen nicht wieder anwenden wollen.

Da mein Bauchgefühl mir sagte: "nicht gut" habe ich lieber die Euphrasia Augentropfen von Wala genommen
und damit regelmässig die Augen behandelt.

Heute Morgen habe ich dann noch mal meinen anderen Tierarzt angerufen.

Der war gestern nicht erreichbar, hat aber regelmäßig deutlich mehr mit Vögeln zu tun - besonders kleinen Vögeln.

Ich erzählte ihm die ganze Vorgeschichte und von gestern und dass ich aber bzgl. der Augentherapie umentschieden habe
und fragte ihn, ob er Wynni nochmal sehen möchte.

Er meinte, Euphrasia sei gut und die täglichen Vit. B Gaben ebenfalls.

Er würde, um dem Vogel den Stress zu ersparen, zunächst diese Therapie einige Tage durchziehen und nur, wenn sich
nichts tut oder wenn es zu einer Verschlechterung kommt, sollten wir kommen, damit wir schauen, ob und was
noch machbar wäre.
Wichtig sei, gerade das "kleinere" Auge immer schön feucht zu halten (mit Euphrasia).

Ich war also wohl auf dem richtigen Weg 

Bis Mittags hat Wynni gefuttert wie am Tag zuvor: 
sie hat den Schnabel aufgesperrt und ich konnte sehen, dass das im Prinzip "ins Leere" ging - 
also ich das Futter zum Schnabel ausrichten musste, damit sie es fassen konnte.

Ansonsten sass sie auf ihrem Korb im Fenster und genoss sichtlich, wenn die Sonne mal raus kam.

ALs ich um halb eins zum Füttern kam, stand die Sonne gerade aufs Fenster.

Ich kam rein und Wynni rief bereits.

Als ich dann einen Grashüpfer mit der Pinzette in ihre Richtung bewegte (ohne etwas zu sagen), sperrte sie den
Schnabel auf und folgte dem Futtertier!!!! 

Ich konnte es gar nicht glauben - darum wiederholte ich es und bewegte das Tier etwas zur Seite - auch da folgte sie 

Beim dritten Haps hatte sie die Augen halb geschlossen und alles war wieder beim Alten.

Ich glaube, sie hat zumindest für eine kurze Zeit irgendetwas sehen können - und zwar auch die Bewegung 

Da es wenig ist mit Sonne heute und Wynni die Sonne gut zu tun scheint, habe ich die Rotlichtlampe von Claudi - die sie sowieso
kaum noch nutzt - geholt und mit einer abenteuerlichen Konstruktion von der Gardinenstange abgehängt, so dass sie über einem Teil von
Wynni s Korb hängt - nun kann sie selbst entscheiden, ob sie darunter sitzen will oder nicht.

Unter dem Rotlicht hatte ich dasselbe Phänomen wie Mittags in der Sonne auch noch bei zwei Fütterungen.

Das lässt zumindest hoffen.

Nachmittags ist Wynni 3 x im Esszimmer geflogen (also als ich nicht da war).

Wenn ich dann zum Füttern kam, war sie verschwunden und rief von irgendwo her - meist auf dem Fussboden -
einmal sass sie auf der Absinthflasche 

Heute Abend rief ich und ihre Antwort kam von unter dem Schrank - als ich nochmal rief, kam sie mit ausgebreiteten Flügeln ganz
selbstverständlich unter dem Schrank hervorspaziert - in Richtung meiner Stimme - kletterte auf meinen hingehaltenen Finger und
ließ sich wieder auf ihren Korb setzen, wo sie mit Gefiederpflege begann.

Alles in allem lassen die Entwicklungen meines Erachtens  ganz vorsichtige Hoffnung zu 

Also alle weiter die Daumen  drücken, dass es bei Wynni erst der Anfang einer Heilung ist........

Futtern tut sie übrigens gigantische Mengen 

Tja, und dann kam heute noch Flynn 

Flynn ist ebenfalls eine Mehlschwalbe.

Ihre Ziehmutter, die sie schon mehr als eine Woche gepäppelt hat, rief mich an - sie hatte meine Nummer im
Internet gefunden.

Flynn wurde im Wohnzimmer aufgezogen, was alles wunderbar ging, aber jetzt beginnt sie zu __ fliegen und da sie
aber andererseits noch nicht so selbständig ist, draußen zu leben, wird das problematisch, da das Wohzimmer wohl
rundum mehr oder weniger komplett verglast ist.

Ob Flynn bei mir ausgewildert werden könne?

 natürlich 

Ca eine Stunde später wurde Flynn aus dem Raum Bad Bramstedt von ihrer Ziehmutter gebracht.
Wir haben sie gleich ins Vogelzimmer gebracht, wo wir sie zunächst mal auf den __ Holzbock setzten, auf dem
auch Ray und Punky immer saßen.

Die Kleine sieht gut aus, hat viel Vertrauen und macht alles in allem einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Auffällig war, dass sie entwas kraftlos in den Füssen ist (sie greift nicht richtig zu) und dass zum Glück nur ganz
geringgradige Schäden im Schwanzgefieder vorhanden sind.

Glücklicherweise sind die Flügelfedern absolut einwandfrei und auch die Schwanzfedern sind so minimal geschädigt, dass
es ihr vermutlich keine Probleme bereiten wird.

Mal wieder ist geschehen, was ich so oft erlebe:

Die Ziehmutter hat sich beraten lassen und im Internet auf offiziellen Seiten von entsprechenden Stationen schlau gemacht,
wo es
hieß: Schwalben päppelt man mit Mehlwürmern und Heimchen 

Glücklicherweise waren ihr die Mehlwürmer so suspekt, dass sie nur ein einiziges Mal einen gegeben hat und sich dann
voll auf Heimchen verlegt hat.

Ich vermute, dass die Heimchen, die als gekaufte Futtertiere kaum Nährstoffe liefern, weil sie selbst halb verhungert
und verdurstet im Zoogeschäft stehen und vorher auch nur mit Trockenfutter gezüchtet wurden, verantwortlich sind
für die Schäden im Schwanzgefieder und - in Verbindung mit fehlendem Tageslicht - für die Kraftlosigkeit in den
Füssen.

Ansonsten ist der Kleine aber in sehr gutem Zustand.

Wir haben ihn zunächst einmal mit Fliegen und Grashüpfern gefüttert und es schien ihm zu schmecken.

Die Ziehmutter war noch den ganzen Nachmittag hier, hat mit gefüttert und gejagt und ich konnte sehen, dass es
ihr unheimlich schwer fiel, sich zu trennen - die zwei haben aber auch ein sehr vertrautes Verhältnis.

Anfangs hat Flynn vergleichsweise wenig pro Fütterung gefressen: 3-4 Grashüpfer und ein paar Fliegen - dann war er satt.

Ich schätze, das lag daran, dass dieses Futter ungewohnt gehaltreich war 

Gegen Abend hat er sich aber so weit aklimatisiert, dass er genau so masslos gefuttert hat, wie ich es von all meinen
Schwalben kenne 

Wegen seiner Kraftlosigkeit habe ich Abends dann noch mal einen besonders großen Grashüpfer mit Vit. B Komplex geimpft
und verfüttert - denn ich gehe davon aus, dass da ein massiver Mangel vorliegt.

Eine Stunde später konnte Flynn richtig mit den Krallen zupacken und sich auch überall richtig festhalten 

....auch in dem Gazetuch, was ich vor das Fenster gehängt habe, damit Flynn da nicht rein fliegt 

Dort konnte ich wunderbar die Schwanzfedern fotografieren.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt flog Flynn immer zwischen dem Vorhang und dem Holzbock hin und her.

Abends war das Tuch vorm Fenster kein Thema mehr.

Flynn sass auf dem Zweig am Fenster und wenn ich rein kam, wurde ich laut begrüsst und sofort angeflogen.

Wenn er satt war, flog er wieder zu seinem Zweig. (das werde ich dann morgen mal fotografieren - heute hatte ich da
die Kamera nicht mehr dabei).

Nachmittags, als Flynn s Ziehmutter noch da war, haben wir versuchsweise mal Wynni mit rüber geholt.

Da bleiben sollte sie natürlich nicht - aber vielleicht würde ihr etwas Kontakt gut tun?

Die zwei sassen dann nebeneinander auf dem Holzbock und als Wynni neben sich die Mehlschwalbe hörte, versuchte sie,
dem Geräusch folgend, sich von Flynn füttern zu lassen 

Flynn seinerseits versuchte dasselbe bei Wynni - da mir das zu gefährlich wurde - Wynni sieht das ja nicht
kommen und kann sich dem entsprechend nicht entziehen, habe ich sie erstmal wieder mit rüber genommen.

Flynn macht einen so guten Eindruck, ab morgen wird sie satt lebende Fluginsekten ins Zimmer bekommen, damit sie
jagen trainieren kann.

Ich denke, sie wird das alles schnell lernen und dann hoffentlich zur nächsten Schönwetterperiode in knapp einer Woche
(wenn man der Vorhersage trauen darf) bereit sein für die Freiheit 

Soweit zu heute - hier die Fotos:


----------



## Muschelschubserin (9. Aug. 2016)

Moin Kirstin,

das hört sich ja mal wieder sehr vielversprechend an. Wie gut, dass du auf dein Bauchgefühl gehört hast und Wynni nicht das erste (brennende) Spray bekommt. 

Ich drücke die Daumen für Wynni und natürlich auch für die anderen.


Bekommst du das Vitamin B vom TA? Wie heißt es?


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2016)

Laß für dich einfach mal wieder ein " Danke " hier


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2016)

@Muschelschubserin 

ja, das Vit B ist hochdosiert vom TA. 
Ich muss ihn dringend nächstes Mal fragen, wie es heisst - habe ich blöderweise nie. 

Ich rufe ihn immer an, wenn meine "Insulinspritze" leer ist und dann zieht er mir eine Neue auf 
und Ina oder ich holen sie raus (in Papier (dunkel) eingewickelt im Kühlschrank lagern. 

Diese Injektionslösung (die ich aber ausschließlich als einzelnen Tropfen oral verabreiche) 
ist ausdrücklich auch für Schwalben und Mauersegler geeignet. 

Ich erinnere mich, als ich mit Sowi damals zu ihm kam 
(eine erwachsene Schwalbe, die 
nach Fensterunfall längere Zeit ohne natürliches Licht im WOhnzimmer gepäppelt wurde, 
deren Flügel sich erholte, die aber dann Krampfanfälle beim __ Fliegen bekam und deswegen 
gebracht wurde)
hat mein Tierarzt extra im Computer alle B Komplexe für TA s durchsucht und eines gesucht, 
was explizit für Schwalben und Mauersegler geeignet ist, weil die wohl viele Trägerstoffe niccht 
vertragen. 

Das ist aber nicht, was man als Dauermedikation gibt, sondern zum Auffüllen bei Defiziten oder 
bei Kunstfütterung - und da muss mit dem TA dann ganz genau geklärt werden, wie man das 
dosiert, denn da kann man auch schnell zu viel machen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Muschelschubserin (9. Aug. 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2016)

Was für ein ereignisreicher Tag!

...ich weiss gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll 

....also am Besten beim Wetter:
  es war überwiegend bewölkt, echt kalt, häufig Regen und ab und an
Sonnenphasen.....und die ganze Zeit heftig Wind, was die Insektenjagd erschwerte.....

Bei Claudi nichts Neues - sie verbessert sich weiter täglich und ist gut drauf:

       

da die Geschichte mit Wynni länger wird, beginne ich mal mit Flynn:

Flynn hat sich über Nacht offensichtlich super eingelebt 

heute Morgen wurde ich stürmisch angeflogen und begrüßt und dann wurde
maßlos gefrühstückt.

   

Da Flynn den Raum jetzt kennt und keine Panik zeigt, habe ich den Gazevorhang vor dem Fenster
wieder entfernt, damit er rausschauen kann und mehr Licht rein fällt - außerdem ist das Fenster wieder
einen Spalt offen, damit Flynn und Claudi die Geräusche vom Hof hören können.

Damit Flynn auch eine Anflugmöglichkeit vorm Fenster hat, habe ich einen alten Fliegengittertürrahmen
davor gestellt - er deckt nur einen Fensterausschnitt ab und Flynn sitzt gerne drauf oder krallt sich
in das Gitter, um darauf freigelassene __ Fliegen abzufischen 

         

außerdem sass Flynn nachmittags ein paar Mal in Claudi s Kletterlandschaft und Claudi überlegte erfolglos,
wie sie da wohl rauf gelangen könnte 

     

Bei einer Nachmittags-Fütterung kletterte Flynn nachdem er satt war meinen Pullover hoch und kuschelte sich
in die Armbeuge, wo er sich anschickte, zu schlafen 

Ich machte ihm klar, dass das nicht geht, wenn er seine nächste Mahlzeit pünktlich haben will - schließlich muss
irgendwer jagen 

Aber mir sagte das, dass er vielleicht doch jetzt (nachdem er es gestern ja ablehnte) gerne ein Nest als
Bettchen hätte 

Ich habe ihm das Nest also auf der Beute aufgestellt und mit einem Rindendach versehen. 

Flynn findet das absolut spitze und hat sich am späten Nachmittag da rein begeben, ausgiebig
Gefiederpflege betrieben und sein Nest nur noch kurz zum Füttern verlassen 

         

Mir scheint Flynn sehr zufrieden zu sein 

Seine Flugkünste sind wirklich schon super - er startet und landet zielgerichtet und super und er fliegt auch schon
elegante Kurven 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es noch lange dauert, bis er Futter im Flug von der Pinzette holt 



Nun also zu Wynni - da werde ich jetzt zwei Geschichten in der zeitlichen ABfolge schildern 

Heute Morgen wurde ich begrüßt wie gestern, Wynni futterte ausgiebig ihr erstes Frühstück, ich musste das
Futtertier jeweils nach ihrem Schnabel ausrichten - also sie reagierte auf keine Bewegung etc.

Dann kam sie wieder auf ihren Fensterplatz:

     

Sie war fröhlich drauf und schien die Sonnenphasen zu geniessen.

Bei jeder 2. Fütterung träufelte ich ihr je einen Tropfen Euphrasia in die AUgen und direkt danach
konnte sie für ein oder zwei Happen den Futtertieren mit dem Blick folgen - wenn die Futtertiere
fast senkrecht von oben kamen 

Jedes Mal, wenn ich fütterte, musste ich an Hypericum denken.

Am späten Vormittag klingelte dann das Telefon:
Es war eine Frau aus dem Lübecker Raum dran.

Sie hat vor ca 3 Wochen eine Mehlschwalbe, die vermutlich  aus einem Nest gefallen war, aufgenommen.

Zum Auffindezeitpunkt war sie schwach befiedert.

Die Ziehmutter hat sich intensiv über einschlägige Seiten im I-Net, von denen man erwarten sollte, dass
die Angaben dort fundiert sind und bei diversen anderen Stellen über die korrekte AUfzucht informiert und alle
Angaben mit viel Aufwand und sehr gewissenhaft umgesetzt:

Als Mineralfutter Korvimin
(das Zeug wird leider immer noch überall empfohlen - und man kann sich fragen,
wie gut das Zeug sein kann, wenn es für "alle Vögel und für Reptilien" geeignet ist.
Wenn ich sehe, wie unterschiedlich allein der Bedarf eines z.B. Spatzes im Vergleich zur Schwalbe ist, dann
frag ich mich, wie so ein Zusatz funktionieren soll  )

Als Futtertiere - streng nach Empfehlung:
Wachsmottenlarven abgekocht und anschließend geköpft
Heimchen frisch bestellt, sofort eingefroren, nach Bedarf abgetaut und blanchiert
und ich glaube noch Bienendrohnenmaden - das weiss ich aber nicht mehr genau.

Außerdem Vitamin B Komplex von Nektron - dass ist das einzige Zusatzpulver, was bei Kunstfutter
in dieser AUfzählung wirklich wichtig und sinnvoll ist und wo auch die Marke brauchbar ist.

Die ebenfalls empfohlenen Mehlwürmer hat sie zum Glück auch weggelassen, genau wie
Flynn s Ziehmutter, weil es ihr ebenfalls nicht geheuer war.

Nun gibt es ein Problem mit besagter Mehlschwalbe und die Ziehmutter hat mich bei ihrer Suche
im I-Net gefunden und kontaktiert:

die Kleine ist recht klein geblieben - müsste viel weiter sein.
Jetzt macht sie erste Flugversuche, scheitert aber an der Landung.
Außerdem ist bereits eine Schwungfeder abgebrochen und auf der anderen Seite hat sie eine verloren 

Das übrige Gefieder sieht nicht berauschend aus - die Ziehmutter hat den Eindruck, als gäbe es da
irgendeinen Mangel.

Es fiel mir wirklich schwer, ihr zu sagen, dass absolut alles komplett falsch gelaufen ist mit der Fütterung
und dass diese Schwalbe draußen mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit keine lange Überlebenschance haben
wird, da die Federn sich erst mit der Mauser in Afrika erneuern werden.

Bis dahin wird sie leichtes Opfer für Greifvögel sein und nur vermindert in der Lage zu jagen.

Mir fiel das umso schwerer, weil ich raushören konnte, mit wie großem Einsatz, Gewissenhaftigkeit und
Konsequenz diese kleine Schwalbe gepäppelt wurde.

Ich erklärte ihr, dass es nahzu unmöglich sei, eine Schwalbe hier überwintern zu wollen, denn Schwalben wollen
viel, viel fliegen und sie brauchen viel Licht, Wärme und vor allem Fluginsekten.

Man muss sich überlegen, ob man es dem Tier, das ja fliegen kann und den Drang hat, loszuziehen, antun will, es in irgendeinem
Wohnzimmer irgendwie durch den Winter zu ziehen (der Vogel wird da vermutlich kein Verständnis für haben und nicht
sonderlich glücklich sein) und vermutlich mangels entsprechender Licht- Bewegungs- und Fütterungsverhältnisse bei der
nächsten Mauser auch wieder Gefiederschäden produziert oder ob man der Schwalbe, wenn sie soweit ist, dass sie
starten, landen und Futter im Flug fangen kann, die Freiheit gibt, wenn sie sie einfordert - wohl wissend, dass
sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur einige glückliche Stunden oder Tage erleben wird, bevor sie einem Greifvogel zum
Opfer fällt.

Zunächst riet ich der Frau, sich sofort von ihrem sämtlichen Futter zu verabschieden und in rauhen Mengen - soviel, wie
der Kleine fressen will, in der Natur gefangene Fluginsekten reinzufüttern und parallel meinen TA anzurufen,
um zu erfragen, welcher Vit. B Komplex das ist, damit sie sich genau den beim TA besorgen kann.

Sie erzählte mir dann noch, dass sie einen großen Wintergarten haben, wo sie die Fenster abgehängt  und
den für die Schwalbe eingerichtet haben.

Dort habe sie auch schon einen Zuchtansatz Fliegen in der Mache, weil sie hofft, dass ihr Kleiner dann, wenn die
Fliegen schlüpfen, jagen üben kann.

Soweit erstmal unser Gespräch.

Während ich dann erstmal wieder auf der Wiese jagte, ging mir dieses Gespräch nicht aus dem Kopf.

Diese Anruferin hat für die kleine Schwalbe mit gigantischer Konsequenz und immensem Aufwand (die
von ihr beschriebene Fütterung ist um ein Vielfaches aufwändiger, als meine Fütterung) das Päppeln
betrieben.

Und wer nimmt schon seinen Wintergarten her, macht daraus ein Vogelzimmer, wo er mal eben tausende von Fliegen los lässt?

Ich rief sie nochmal zurück und fragte sie, ob sie sich generell vorstellen könnte, die kleine Schwalbe zu überwintern - was
allerdings mit einigem Aufwand verbunden wäre.

Sie meinte: mein Mann und ich haben das auch schon überlegt - wir wollen den Kleinen nicht direkt in den Tod schicken.

....um es abzukürzen:
sie werden es versuchen - im Wintergarten und ein gigantisch großes Wohnzimmer (auf einem alten Gutshof) steht
zusätzlich als Flugfläche zur Verfügung.
Der Wintergarten ist beheizbar, Tageslicht- und Rotlichtlampen würden aufgehängt, Wildfanginsekten werden jetzt
schon in großen Mengen bei den umliegenden Bauern aquiriert und eingefroren, so dass man im WInter gut durchgefütterte
Heimchen mit Freifanginsekten gemischt füttern kann und natürlich muss da ein wirklich passendes und hochwertiges
und für Schwalben geeignetes Zusatzpulver mit gefüttert werden.

Außerdem soll der Kleine nach Möglichkeit Gesellschaft bekommen.

Also wenn noch irgendwo ein oder zwei Mehlschwalben sitzen, die dasselbe Problem haben und auf die nächste
Mauser warten müssen, würden sie die gerne aufnehmen 

....und nun kommt es:

Falls nicht das große Wunder geschieht, dass Wynni in absehbarer Zeit vollständig mit ihren AUgen fit wird,
könnte Wynni dort ebenfalls überwintern und hätte damit viel Zeit für ihren Heilungsprozess - in Schwalbengesellschaft und einer
schwalbengerechteren Umgebung, als ich sie im WInter bieten könnte 

Allerdings wird Wynni die nächsten Tage auf jeden Fall noch hier bleiben, denn den gegenwärtigen Therapieverlauf möchte
ich nicht jetzt, wo sich gerade anfängt was zu tun, stören.

Ich denke, bis ca Ende nächster Woche wird sich spätestens zeigen, ob Wynni noch eine reelle Chance auf
diesjährige Auswilderung hätte.

Wenn nein, würde ich sie gerne schnell dorthin bringen, damit sie sich
schnell mit der anderen Schwalbe anfreunden kann.

Wenn es soweit kommt, würde ich sie natürlich selbst hinbringen und mir anschauen, ob es wirklich so ist,
dass ich sie guten Gewissens da lassen würde - aber ich habe da keine Zweifel 

So, das also die Geschichte in der Geschichte 

Mittags habe ich zur Fütterung dann, da mir ja Hypericum den ganzen Morgen nicht aus dem Kopf ging,
4 Kügelchen Hypericum C 30 in einem halben Eierbecher mit Wasser aufgelöst und die nächsten 3
Mahlzeiten die Futtertiere darin gebadet.

Ab 14 Uhr - es war nur noch bewölkt, habe ich WYnni außerdem die Rotlichtlampe wieder an gemacht,
unter der sie sich nicht einmal weg bewegte.

Und jetzt kommt es:

ab ca 16 Uhr hatte Wynni nahzu durchgehend ihr krankes AUge auf, es war fast so gross, wie das andere AUge und
sie holte sich zielgerichtet die Futtertiere von der Pinzette - und das auch sofort, wenn ich da
einige Minuten still gesessen hatte (sie war eigentlich satt) und dann wortlos noch mal ein Tier über ihren
Kopf beförderte: sofort ging der Schnabel auf und reckte sich genau zum Tier 

Sie hat den Rest des Tages definitiv etwas gesehen! - Sicherlich nicht viel (ihr erster Flugversuch landete
in den Weingläsern und von dort der Weiterflug an der Tapete, an der sie dann runter rutschte und
auf dem Fussboden zu mir gelaufen kam), aber es tut sich was 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Entwicklungen der nächsten Tage - und ich bin sehr froh, dass es
für Wynni egal, wie sie sich jetzt entwickelt eine Chance geben wird.

Nomen est omen - ich glaube, ihr Name bringt ihr ganz viel Glück 

Ich freue mich natürlich riesig, dass sich für Wynni diese Chance aufgetan hat - gleichzeitig habe ich einmal mehr
das Internet verflucht.

Es ist ja wirklich für viele Dinge hilfreich - aber wenn da erstmal was Falsches drin steht - das lässt sich nie wieder
weg kriegen.

Für die kleine Schwalbe und ihre Finderin tut es mir unendlich leid, dass all die Mühe zu diesem fatalen
Ergebnis geführt hat - und das nur, weil selbst WIldvogelstationen, Tierärzte und sonstige sogenannte "Fachleute" so
einen elendlichen Schwachsinn raten.............

...und hier noch die Fotos von Wynni von heute Abend - sie folgt mir mit den Augen und auf dem einen Bild
bettelt sie mich gezielt an - zum ersten Mal - und obwohl ich nichts gesagt habe - sie muss es gesehen haben


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2016)

Das klingt ja toll! Obwohl ich Wynni natürlich wünsche, dass sich das Auge schnell erholt, eine Option zu haben ist einfach nur genial  Und für das andere Schwälbchen sind natürlich auch die Daumen gedrückt, dass es den Winter ohne zu viel Stress übersteht


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2016)

Ach ja, und dann habe ich gestern Abend vergessen noch das zu berichten: 

Ich habe aus Hamburg neue Nachrichten von den Blumentopfschwalben 

Es ist einfach unglaublich: die kommen immer noch jeden Abend zurück ins Nest!

Die wilden Schwalben beim Nachbarn sind später ausgeflogen und nur noch 2 x zurückgekehrt - dann waren sie weg. 

Diese sind ja jetzt schon fast eine Woche unterwegs und kommen immer noch wieder. 

Der Blumentopf muss eine magische Anziehungskraft haben. 

Diese Aufnahme habe ich mit geschickt bekommen - die müsst Ihr Euch anschauen - die ist einfach nur 
zum weglachen 

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Janntje (10. Aug. 2016)

Juchhu!!  Das sind ja alles fantastische Neuigkeiten!!!


----------



## jokersh (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Frau Zoller, vielen Dank für die liebevolle Beschreibung, wie es der Schwalbe Flynn geht und für die Fotos. Wir haben Sehnsucht nach dem kleinen Tier, ganz prima, dass Sie sich so darum kümmern.
VG aus Bad Bramstedt
Jörg, Martina und Flynn Kohrt


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2016)

@jokersh

 gern geschehen - schaut gerne vorbei und besucht den Kleinen 


Heute Morgen dachte ich, ich bin im falschen Film:

Regen, Wind und ein richtiger "Kälteeinbruch" 

Morgens waren die Temperaturen fast einstellig - die Tageshöchsttemperatur lag gerade mal bei 16 Grad -
und fühlte sich durch Wind und Regen an wie 1 Grad 

Entsprechend stand ich heute früh im strömenden Regen auf der Koppel und fand gerade mal 4 Grashüpfer - nicht eine Fliege weit und breit!!!

So mussten die Schwalben heute als erstes Frühstück mit je 2 Grashüpfern und ansonsten aufgetauten Heimchen vorlieb nehmen:

Das war eine Show - und beide haben sich exakt gleich verhalten:

Ich wurde wie jeden Morgen stürmisch begrüsst und die Zwei haben mir die Grashüpfer förmlich aus der Hand gerissen.

Dann kam das erste Heimchen - stutzen, Kopf schütteln - zweites Heimchen ....ist ja eklig - hast Du nichts Besseres?

Mit Ach und Krach bekam ich bei beiden noch ein drittes Heimchen rein - dann verweigerten sie die weitere Nahrungsaufnahme 

Claudi störte das alles nicht - sie bekommt morgens ein "Begrüssungschoki" - und Bienenmaden sind bei mir wetterunabhängig zu haben 

Also habe ich schnell die anderen Tiere versorgt und mich dann mit Kecher und Eimer bewaffnet ins AUto geschwungen und bin zu "meinem" Bauern 
- und was sagt er zu mir:

es ist so kalt geworden, da sind fast keine __ Fliegen und die, die da sind, hängen träge an der Wand....

15 Minuten hat es gedauert, da hatte ich erstmal einen gehörigen Vorrat zusammen :

       

Das im Deckel bekamen die Zwei aufgeteilt als 2. Mahlzeit und das im Glas war der Vorrat für die 3. Mahlzeit als Ergänzung
zu den Grashüpfern, die ich nach der 2. Fütterung jagen ging.

Die Fliegen aus dem Eimer, die zum größten Teil noch lebten, habe ich im Vogelzimmer in einen Kecher ohne
Stiel umgefüllt und dann eingefroren.

Ein paar habe ich ganz gewollte entkommen lassen, damit Flynn ein wenig üben kann - hat er aber nicht - er hat
sich lieber füttern lassen 

Dieses miese Wetter scheint auch meinen Vögeln aufs Gemüt geschlagen zu haben:

Sie waren alle drei den ganzen Tag  ziemlich unmotiviert - sassen irgendwo rum und schlugen die Zeit tot.

Ich vermute, dass es damit zusammen hing, dass auch von draußen keine anderen Vögel (Schwalben und Co.)
durch die offenen Fenster zu hören waren und durchs Fenster alles grau in grau war.

Insofern ein Tag ohne irgendwelche Besonderheiten bei meinen Dreien.

Und es soll morgen noch schlimmer werden mit dem Wetter ....und noch kälter und noch mehr Regen 

Da hoffe ich doch mal, dass die Drei nicht in Winterdepressionen verfallen 

Wynni war heute unverändert genau wie gestern - eine weitere Veränderung/Verbesserung mit ihrem Sehvermögen konnte
ich nicht erkennen.

2 x Mal hatte ich eher das Gefühl, es war heute schlechter - aber da kann ich mich auch getäuscht haben und es
war mehr "unmotiviertes" Verhalten.

Auf jeden Fall ist deutlich erkennbar, wie sehr die Geräuschkulisse von draußen die Vögel beeinflusst.

Ansonsten nichts Neues - 4 Beratungsgespräche Raum Lüneburg und Raum Ostsee - in allen Fällen
Nestflucht durch Schwalbenlausfliegen - und in einem Fall sogar Schwalbenlausfliegen UND Milben 

DIe Viecher scheinen sich im Moment explosionsartig in den Nestern zu vermehren 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2016)

Heute war das Wetter wirklich so mies, wie es gestern schon angekündigt war 

Es ist ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man im Hochsommer bei 15 Grad Tageshöchsttemperatur - gefühlt 
wie Gefrierpunkt dank böigem Wind und Regen - Grashüpfer fangen soll 

Nur einen Vorteil hat das: 
wenn man die Hüpfer erstmal gefunden hat - sie haben sich tief ins Gras verkrochen-
dann kann man sie so einsammeln, weil sie wegen der Kälte und Nässe total träge sind. 

Die Schwalben mussten heute damit leben, dass es nur pro Mahlzeit 2-4 Grashüpfer und Stallfliegen satt gab - 
der Rest wurde mit Heimchen aufgefüllt. 

Claudi hat heute ihren ersten (unfreiwilligen)  "Flug" absolviert 

Ich war im Vogelzimmer und wollte den __ Holzbock aus der Jagdwanne holen, da ich bei Wynni umgebaut habe. 

Als ich den Bock hoch nahm, fiel ein Ast um - und Claudi, die auf dem Käfig sass, bekam einen riesen Schreck 
und wollte zu Boden flattern......

...als sie im Sprung ihre Flügel betätigte, bekam sie Auftrieb - einen knappen Meter über den Boden bevor es 
wieder bergab ging. 

Sie flog quasi einen Bogen einmal quer durchs Vogelzimmer!

Als sie auf dem Fussboden landete, blieb sie wie erstarrt hocken und schaute sich um. 

Es sah fast aus, als könne sie es selbst nicht fassen: 

Da hat sie gefühlte eine Million Mal versucht zu __ fliegen und ist immer wie ein Stein zu 
Boden gerauscht und jetzt hat sie geplant, runter zu springen und fliegt plötzlich "hoch" 

Ich glaube, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann tragen ihre neuen Federn genug, damit sie im 
Vogelzimmer richtig anfangen kann zu fliegen 


Flynn will raus!

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, flog sie aufgeregt einige Runden durchs Zimmer und 
es wirkte fast, als würde sie fremdeln 

Es dauerte bestimmt eine Minute, bis sie landete und dann endlich anfing, ganz normal zu betteln und 
wieder so vertraut zu sein, wie vorher. 

Ihre Flugkünste sind wirklich gut geworden und heute hat sie es mehrfach geschafft, Futter im Flug von der 
Pinzette zu holen 

Ich habe versucht, das zu fotografieren, aber leider habe ich sie immer nur zu früh erwischt oder, wenn sie schon wieder 
aus dem Bild war 

Insofern nur ein Foto im Anflug 

Ich denke, sowie das Wetter besser wird - angesagt ist es ja ab Samstag besser - nicht zu viel Wind, 
kein Regen, warm und viele Insekten - also bestes Jagdwetter, werde ich ihr die Türen öffnen. 

Das Wochenende wäre super dafür, wenn das Wetter wirklich so wird, wie 
angekündigt, da es Anfang der Woche auch noch sehr gut bleiben soll. 

Also sollte Flynn bei ihrem ersten AUsflug gleich weg bleiben, was bei Mehlschwalben ja 
durchaus oft vorkommt, dann hätte sie einige Tage gute Bedingungen, um sich in Freiheit zu 
aklimatisieren. 

Wenn es soweit ist, bin ich sehr gespannt, wie sie sich verhält. 

Immerhin ist sie ja nicht draußen groß geworden, 
hat also vieles von dem, was die anderen Mehlschwalben bereits tagtäglich aus 
ihrem Nest gelernt haben, nicht miterlebt. 

Morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall einen Kecher voller lebender Fliegen von "meinem" Bauern mitbringen, 
um sie für Flynn zum Üben wieder im Zimmer auszusetzen.


Bei Wynni habe ich heute umgebaut. 

1. gefiel mir nicht, dass sie außer bei ihren zwei oder drei Flugeinlagen immer nur mehr oder weniger auf 
einem Zweig sitzt und sich kaum bewegt - zumal ich das Gefühl hatte, dass das auch ihren Füssen nicht 
bekommt und 
2. wollte ich ihr zusätzlich zum Rotlicht eine Tageslichtlampe aufhängen (also auch UVA) - im Vogelzimmer 
hängen ja sowieso zwei davon - aber im Esszimmer bekommt sie m.E. besonders bei diesem Wetter zu wenig Licht. 

Ich habe ihr also mit Hilfe ds Holzbocks und einiger Äste, einer Kanarienvogelleiter und eines Rindentunnels aus der 
Reptilienabteilung eine "Kletterlandschaft für Sehbehinderte" gebaut 

Ich glaube, das war eine gute Idee. 

Wynni nutzt das und sitzt seither immer mal woanders und wechselt auch das Licht, unter dem sie sitzt. 

Was ihr Sehvermögen anbelangt: 
ich vermute, dass sie hell und dunkel unterscheiden kann - mehr vermutlich nicht . 

Unter der Tageslichtlampe konnte ich genau sehen, dass sie darauf reagiert, wenn das Futtertier oder meine Hand 
zwischen Licht und sie kommen. 

Ich habe heute begonnen, mit ihr zu üben, Geräuschen zu folgen. 

Mein Ziel ist es, dass sie ihre Flugübungen an meinem Ruf ausrichtet und im Idealfall dann auf der Hand landen kann, damit 
sie nicht immer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes blind durch die Gegend fliegt. 

AUßerdem möchte ich mit ihr anfangen zu üben, Futtertiere an einem bestimmten Platz selbst aus dem Futterdeckel zu picken.

Sollte sie - und ich halte das für sehr wahrscheinlich - nach Lübeck umziehen, ist es sicher hilfreich, wenn 
sie eigenständig futtern kann und gelernt hat, sich auf entsprechenden Klettermöglichkeiten selbst von A nach B zu bewegen. 

Ich werde Montag mit ihr zu meinem Tierarzt fahren und schauen, was er sagt. 

Von seinem Urteil werde ich es abhängig machen, ob sie - vorausgesetzt es hat sich bei den Lübeckern nichts geändert - 
dann sehr zügig umzieht, damit sie sich schnell an ihrem endgültigen Rehaort einleben kann. 

Soweit zu heute - hier die Fotos:


----------



## jokersh (12. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin, vielen Dank dafür, dass ich unsere kleine Schwalbe Flynn besuchen durfte, bevor er wohl für einige Zeit davon sein wird..... Und er hat mich wiedererkannt, allein schon am imitierten Zwitschern. Wie süß der ist. Er tut mir gut. Allerallerbesten Dank für dein / euer gesamtes Tun.
Herzliche Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Jörg, 

 gerne - ich fand es toll, dass Du den Kleinen noch mal besucht hast 

Heute war es immer noch bedeckt, aber da wir kaum WInd hatten und Temperaturen 
zwischen 19 und 21 Grad, war die Insektenjagd bei Nieselregen deutlich angnehmer und 
sehr erfolgreich.

Claudi entwickelt sich weiter vorwärts. 

SIe hat aber glaube ich noch nicht wirklich begriffen, dass die Flügel langsam anfangen, zu tragen. 

Nur, wenn sie sich erschreckt und flatternd loshüpft, geht es aufwärts. 

Ich bin gespannt, wann sie zum ersten Mal bewusst und ohne Druck Flugversuche macht. 

Fotos habe ich nur von heute Abend, als sie schon ihren Schlafplatz aufgesucht hat.

Ich hatte wegen des Nieselregens die Kamera heute nicht mit raus genommen. 

      

Flynn steht in den Startlöchern 

Heute Morgen dauerte es noch länger als gestern, bis er sich entschloss, seine Rundflüge abzubrechen und 
zum Füttern zu kommen. 

Mittags habe ich mit ihr geübt, lebende Insekten vom Boden aufzupicken. 

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich einen Kechermix auf den Tisch gekippt und mit der Pinzette __ Fliegen 
"aufgepickt" - sehr schnell hatte sie begriffen, wie das geht und selbst Insekten gesammelt 

Das Futter im Flug von der Pinzette holen beherrscht sie sehr gut und die Fliegen am Fliegengitter 
und am Fenster sammelt sie auch gekonnt ab. 

Außerdem hat sie heute - zumindest habe ich sie heute erstmals nass gesehen - ihre Badewanne für ausgiebige 
Vollbäder genutzt 

Nachmittags kam Jörg, ihr Ziehvater vorbei, um Flynn noch Mal zu sehen und ihm viel Glück zu wünschen, wenn er
voraussichtlich morgen seinen ersten großen Schritt in den nächsten Lebensabschnitt wagt. 

Flynn hat ihn sofort erkannt und mein erster Versuch, Jörg vorzuführen, wie toll Flynn Futter im Flug abholt, 
scheiterte kläglich.....

Flynn schien offensichtlich ganz genau zu wissen, dass er nur "hilflos und hungrig" genug tun muss, 
um Jörgs  Herz zu erweichen, so dass das Futter zum Schnabel kommt und nicht umgekehrt 

Also gab es erstmal Futter auf die bequeme Tour und anschließend gingen wir Kaffee trinken und Wynni füttern. 

ALs wir das nächste Mal ins Vogelzimmer gingen, blieb Jörg drinnen an der Tür stehen und ich ging allein ins hintere Zimmer. 

Da funktionierte es dann auch mit Futter fliegend holen und Flynn hat sich richtig Mühe gegeben 

Ich glaube, Flynn und Jörg haben sich beide sehr gefreut, sich noch Mal gesehen zu haben. 

          

Wynni ist heute 4 x geflogen - 3x mal habe ich sie irgendwo im Esszimmer wieder eingesammelt. 

Beim 4. mal war ich gerade im Raum, als sie sich anschickte loszufliegen. 

Sofort lockte ich sie und sie flog darauf hin in meine Richtung. 

Ich hielt meinen Finger in die Luft und als sie vorbei kam konnte ich sie quasi "abfangen" und sie landete sicher auf 
dem Finger 

Vor lauter Überraschung und AUfregung hat sie erstmals seit ich sie kenne lautstark und ganz normal um Futter gebettelt 

Morgens habe ich sie zunächst noch auf dem Esstisch mit Tageslichtlampe und Rotlicht zur Auswahl gelassen. 

Gegen 11 Uhr ist sie dann umgezogen ins Fenster mit Rotlicht.

Bis zum frühen Abend hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass sie irgendwie mehr wahr nimmt, als die 
letzten Tage. 

Ich habe mit ihr geübt, Futter selbst vom Futterdeckel zu nehmen, indem ich mit der Pinzette immer direkt vor ihr 
da auf den Deckel geklopft habe, wo das Futter liegt. 

Sie hatte sehr schnell raus, was ich wollte und schaffte es bereits nach dem zweiten Anlauf, 
sich die Fliegen direkt selbst zu nehmen 

Gegen Abend - sie sass noch im Fenster - schien sie mehr wahr zu nehmen - auffallend mehr. 

Sie folgte dem Futter und sie bekam mit, wenn ich Futter hinhielt - und ich habe genau drauf geachtet, dass 
das Licht immer in ihrem Rücken ist, also kein Schattenspiel stattfindet. 

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Sehvermögen immer zum Abend zu nimmt ?

Dann haben wir noch Kletterübungen gemacht, die ich jetzt täglich öfter wiederholen werde. 

Mir sind ihre Füsschen immer noch etwas zu kraftlos, was sicher daran liegt, dass sie nur rumsitzt. 

Also brachte Flynn mich mit seinen Klettereien an dem Fliegengitter auf die Idee, Wynni auch mal etwas klettern 
zu lassen. 

Heute habe ich sie erst mal an dem Ärmel meiner Wollwalk-Jacke hochklettern lassen. 

Das hat sie sehr gut gemeistert - und da sie dabei auch mit den Flügeln schlägt, gibt es da auch gleich etwas Training.

Morgen werde ich mal schauen, was ich noch an alten Fliegengittern da habe. 

Vielleicht kann ich ihr dann eine Art Kletterwand fürs Training bauen 

Soweit zu heute - hier die Fotos von Abends:


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, 
einfach nur toll, welche Mühe Du dir mit Deinem Kindergarten machst .


----------



## Tanny (13. Aug. 2016)

Heute war das Wetter leider nicht so gut, wie angekündigt. 

Es war zwar warm, aber relativ windig - häufig starke Böen, öfter Nieselregen, fast keine Sonne.

Die Insektenjagd dauerte ewig. 

Claudi geht es blendend - sie ist jetzt bereits den großen Ast in der Dusche halb hoch gekommen. 

Auf den Fotos sieht man ganz gut, wie klasse ihre Federn kommen 

Ansonsten hat sie heute unendlich viele Sandbäder gemacht 

        

Flynn musste jetzt doch noch bleiben - sein "Jungfernflug" draußen ist verschoben. 

Mir war das Wetter nicht stabil genug und auch die Jagdbedingungen ließen zu wünschen übrig. 

Es waren den ganzen Tag kaum Vögel am Himmel zu sehen - gelegentlich mal ein oder zwei 
einsame Altschwalben (das sind unsere Brutpaare) - sonst gähnende Leere am Himmel.

Hätte ich da Flynn raus gelassen, wäre das wie eine Signalrakete gewesen: 

"Hallo, Sperber und Co., hier bin ich!!!"

Das wollte ich dann doch nicht riskieren. 

Aber heute Morgen war Flynn auch nicht so aufgedreht, wie die letzten zwei Tage. 

Ich glaube, er hat auch gemerkt/gehört, dass draußen nichts los ist und war gar nicht scharf drauf, 
die Welt vor derTür zu erkunden. 

Stattdessen haben wir drinnen dann noch ausgiebig Jagd- und Flugübungen gemacht 

         


Wynni hat heute eine (hoffentlich) "blindengerechte  Kletterburg" im Esszimmer bekommen 

Mir gefiel es nicht, dass sie so viel rum sitzt und jetzt muss sie während jeder Fütterung trainieren 

Überall sind breite Aufstiege, die sie mit Flügelschlagunterstützung hochklettern kann und an 
der rechten Wand in der Fensterniesche steht als Kletterwand eine "Katzenkratzmatte".

Das ganze steht auf zwei Barhockern direkt an der Fensterbank (Unterlage ist der Unterbau 
eines Kleintierkäfigs). 

In der Kleintierkäfigwanne ist Wattsand und ein Vogelbad (Was sie noch unheimlich findet....)

An dem Holzboch hängen die Tageslichtlampe (zur Raumseite) und die Rotlichtlampe (zum Fenster). 

SIe sind ebenfalls für Wynni über Äste kletternd erreichbar. 

Außerdem habe ich einen frischen Weidenzweig und einen Birkenzweig abgeschnitten, 
wo Wynni auf ganz dünnen Ästen sitzen muss/kann, um Balance zu üben und vor allem 
ihre Krallen intensiver zu nutzen. 

Auf dem Weidenzweig übernachtet sie schon - sie liebt offensichtlich das Wippen - und 
das war auch meine Hoffnung. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das ein wenig dazu beiträgt, das zentrale Nervensystem und 
die Muskulatur ein wenig mehr zu stimulieren. 

Es ist definitiv sicher, dass sie etwas mit den AUgen wahrnimmt. 

Ich hatte sie mehrfach in der Kletterburg mit Kopf in den Raum gesetzt (und auf der Seite ist 
auch die Tageslichtlampe - also sogar helleres Licht, als draußen - da bedeckt), und jedes Mal hat sie 
sich sofort wieder dem Fenster zugewandt und "raus geschaut". 

Geflogen ist sie auch wieder und die Kletterübungen zeigen erste Erfolge: 

SIe hat meinen Vorhang bei der Landung erwischt und ist da ganz behende hochgeklettert 

....kann ich nur hoffen, dass sie da nicht gerade was fallen lässt


----------



## Krächzi (14. Aug. 2016)

Das ist ja wirklich toll, was Du da für Wynni gebaut hast.
Claudis neue Schwungfedern kann ich auf dem Foto noch nicht so recht erkennen. Aber ich glaube das mal, und denke, dass Spatzen sich wahrscheinlich anders mausern als Krähen, weil sie auch einen schnelleren Lebens-Rhythmus haben und 2 x im Jahr Junge kriegen können.


----------



## Tanny (14. Aug. 2016)

alles, was braun ist ist neu - vorher war alles nur weiss und löchrig: 

Schau Dir mal die Unterschiede an:


----------



## Krächzi (14. Aug. 2016)

Uiii ja, die war vorher ja ein richtiger Putzlumpen! Jetzt sehe ich auch, dass da braune Federn nachwachsen


----------



## Tanny (14. Aug. 2016)

@Krächzi 


So, heute ist es soweit: 

um 12.15 zieht noch eine Regenfront hier durch: 

http://www.wetteronline.de/wetterprognose/raa-besenbek

Danach legt sich der Wind auch zunehmend, es ist jetzt schon sonnig und mit Stärke 3 nicht mehr 
so schlimm wie gestern - nach dem Regen werde ich Flynn die Tür öffnen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Aug. 2016)

Toi, toi, toi! 

Und immer eine Handbreit Luft unterm Kiel!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (14. Aug. 2016)

Flynn, ich wünsche dir einen guten Start und einen guten Flug ins "neue Leben".
Pass gut auf dich auf und hab Spaß da draußen.


----------



## lotta (14. Aug. 2016)

Guten Flug Flynn und eine schöne Reise wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Tanny (14. Aug. 2016)

So, Flynn ist "abgereist" 

13.15 Uhr - der Himmel war wieder blau, viel Sonne, wenig Wind - viele Schwalben am jagen.

Ich bin also ins Vogelzimmer gegangen, wurde stürmisch von Flynn überfallen "HUNGER"!!!

Er bekam noch ein paar __ Fliegen und zwei Grashüpfer, ich machte ein Foto und
dann öffnete ich die Tür und ging raus.

Keine Minute später erschien Flynn in der Tür, setzte sich auf dem Zweig ab, bettelte mich an und schaute
gleichzeitig aufgeregt um sich herum.

Als ich ihm ein Futtertier hinhielt, trällerte er mich noch ein mal an, ignorierte das Tier und flog raus.

Eine Sekunde wirkte es, als würde er vor Schreck in der Luft stehen bleiben, weil alles plötzlich so gross war.

Dann begann er laut zu schnattern und schraubte sich in immer größer werdenden Kreisen in den Himmel hoch.

Meine Lockrufe wurden zwar beantwortet, aber nicht beachtet - es gab Wichtigeres: 
die weite Welt!

Anders, als wenn ich die Rauchschwalben raus lasse, haben die Rauchschwalben draußen Flynn
überhaupt nicht beachtet.

So konnte er unbehelligt die neue Freiheit kennenlernen.

Greifvögel waren weit und breit nicht in Sicht.

Als Flynn seine "Reisehöhe" erreicht hatte, drehte er noch zwei große Kreise über dem Hof, dann
bog er nach Norden / NordNordOst ab und entschwand in gerader Linie.

Jörg, Ihr solltet heute und morgen ein wenig nach ihm Ausschau halten und ab und an mal rufen.

Vielleicht zieht es ihn nach Hause 

Bis eben habe ich auf dem Hof gestanden und immer wieder gerufen, jetzt sitze ich mit dem PC draußen
und habe die Vogelzimmertür und den Himmel im Auge, falls er doch noch wieder auftaucht - aber ehrlich gesagt rechne
ich nicht damit.

Eigentlich kann er alles, was er braucht: super fliegen und im Flug jagen 
und eigentlich war er mit dem AUsfliegen ja auch längst überfällig - insofern denke ich, genießt er jetzt
die unendliche Freiheit 

Gute Reise Flynn und pass auf Dich auf!

....das letzte Foto kommt heute Abend....


----------



## jokersh (14. Aug. 2016)

Puuhhh.... ich heule gerade.  Danke liebe Kirstin für deine Hilfe. Hoffentlich geht alles gut. Das wünsche ich all den kleinen Zöglingen.


----------



## Tanny (14. Aug. 2016)

So, jetzt kommt der "Abschlussbericht" von heute 

Flynn ist wie erwartet nicht wieder aufgetaucht - ich habe vorsichtshalber draußen ausgehalten, bis es fast 
ganz dunkel war. 

Um kurz nach 21 Uhr habe ich die letzten Schwalben gesehen, um 21.45 Uhr habe ich dann die Vogelzimmertür zu gemacht - 
ich denke, jetzt kommt Flynn sicher nicht mehr- aber ich habe ein sehr gutes Gefühl 

Wir haben den Rest des Tages allerbestes Wetter gehabt, die Insekten schwirrten nur so durch die Luft, kaum WInd 
und auch alle anderen Schwalben waren bis kurz nach 21 Uhr noch fleißig am Jagen.....und für die Nacht und 
Morgen ist ebensolches Wetter angesagt. 

Bessere Bedingungen kann Flynn überhaupt nicht vorfinden 

Hier sind die letzten Fotos von heute, bevor er losflog: 

    

Claudi geht es bestens - sie ist etwas irritiert, dass sie heute Abend wieder alleine war. 

Aber sie hat sich schnell damit abgefunden - naja, sie ist in dieser Hinsicht ja jetzt schon 
ein "alter Hase" 

Fotos von ihr habe ich heute nicht. 

Tagsüber hatte ich schlicht keine Zeit und heute Abend war sie schon in ihrem Schlafhaus und 
ich wollte auch nicht noch mal Licht anmachen. 


Wynni scheint sich mit ihrer Kletterlandschaft langsam vertraut zu machen 

Heute habe ich mehrfach erlebt, dass sie ganz woanders in dem Kletterwald sass, wenn ich zur 
nächsten Fütterung kam. 

Außerdem hat sie heute einen Rundflug durchs Zimmer gemacht, wo 2 Kurven geklappt haben, bevor sie 
an der Wand landete und runter rutschte.

ALso ich denke, sie sieht beim __ Fliegen defintiv nichts - oder so schlecht, dass eine Wand eben nicht zu sehen ist. 

Ich vermute, die Kurven funktionierten einfach, weil sie langsam den Raum kennt. 

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall mit ihr zu meinem Tierarzt fahren, denn ich hätte diesbezüglich gerne 
mal seine Einschätzung dazu, wieviel sie wahr nimmt. 

Ansonsten habe ich den EIndruck, dass es ihr gut geht.

Sie hat sich viel geputzt und mich öfter mal angeträllert. 

Von ihr gibt es nur ein Foto - auch von heute ABend auf ihrem Schlaf-Schaukelzweig.

....und wie man sieht hat sie erstmals das kleinere, linke  Auge richtig und länger auf


----------



## Krächzi (15. Aug. 2016)

Super !  Flynn wird sich doch sicher anderen Schwalben anschließen. Aber warum ist er nach Norden gezogen?


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2016)

Da es noch nicht Zeit für den Zug ist (nur einige Trupps Jungschwalben aus der ersten Brut sind vermutlich
schon unterwegs), könnte es durchaus sein, dass es ihn zurück zu seiner Familie zieht.

Und die sind nur ca 20/25 km Luftlinie entfernt Richtung NNO.

Bei den anderen Mehlschwalben, die ja nur 1 - 3 Tage hier waren, lief es ähnlich ab:
Kaum waren sie ausgeflogen, gab es noch ein/zwei Kreise und dann ging es direkt in Richtung "Heimat"
(eine nach Süd Ost Richtung Lüneburg, eine nach NNW Richtung Nordfriesland).

Und letztes oder vorletztes Jahr Mini und Maxi, die kamen aus einem Neubaugebiet 6 km von hier und waren
eine Woche hier.

Als sie ausflogen ging es auf direktem Weg zurück ins Neubaugebiet.

Irgendwie scheinen die Schwalben einen inneren Kompass zu haben, der vom ersten Tag an
funktioniert


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2016)

Heute war ein guter Tag!

Wetter klasse - Sonne, warm, leichte Brise, blauer Himmel........

Bis gegen 18 Uhr hätte ich geschrieben:
"bei Claudi alles wie immer - sie fliegt wieder etwas besser"

das hat sich aber dann doch noch geändert 

...zu nach 18 Uhr also später mehr 

Vormittags habe ich das Vogelzimmer sauber gemacht - soweit es geht, ohne Claudi in Panik zu versetzen.

Obwohl ich vorsichtig war und mich sehr ruhig bewegte, stieß ich mit dem Besen gegen einen
Kletterast, der rauschend zu Boden ging.

Claudi, die auf der anderen Seite auf dem Käfig sass, hat sich so erschreckt, dass sie abhob und auf
ca einem Meter Höhe ganze 2,5 Runden um den Raum flog! 

Also das wird wirklich immer besser 



Ich habe überlegt, da Wynni ohnehin fast den ganzen Tag rumsitzt, dass ich ihr das Käfigoberteil auf den
Carporttisch stelle, das Teil mit Birkenästen/Zweigen ausstatte, damit sie keine Flugversuche unternimmt,
die ihr die Flügel am Gitter beschädigen und sie dann mal ein/zwei Stunden mit raus nehme.

So hat sie 1. ein wenig mehr Geräuschkulisse und 2. ungefiltertes Tageslicht und Luftbewegung.

Wynni fand es super klasse!

Allerdings musste ich den Käfig oben und an 3 Seiten abdecken, denn sie versuchte, solange oben offen war,
nach oben zu kommen.

Als nach oben abgedeckt war, war sie sofort ruhig und schaute (oder horchte?) interessiert nach vorne raus und
schien alles zu genießen 

   

- mit anderen Worten: sie sieht etwas!

Gegen 15 Uhr fuhr ich dann mit ihr zum Tierarzt.

Ihr rechtes Auge zeigt komplett normale Pupillenreaktionen und es lassen sich auch
sonst keinerlei Auffälligkeiten feststellen.

Ihr linkes Auge zeigt ebenfalls Reaktionen - aber irgendwie falsche ....und sowie der TA das
Auge beleuchtet, macht sie es zu.

Die Schmerzhaftigkeit scheint weg zu sein und klar ist es auch.

Es ist nichts sichtbar, was die Fehlsichtigkeit erklären würde.

Aber die Augen vieler Tiere sind so wenig vollständig erforscht.....da gibt es ständig neue Erkenntnisse.

Wynni kann eindeutig etwas sehen - aber offensichtlich sieht sie "verzerrt" - die Abbildungen stimmen nicht.

Wer weiss, vielleicht haben auch Schwalben so etwas:

https://www.mpg.de/10319313/magnetfeld-kompass-auge

...und vielleicht liegt da eine Störung vor?

Wie auch immer, mein TA meinte, er würde jetzt  eine antibiotische AUgensalbe einsetzen - genau das machen wir nun.

Anfang nächster Woche soll ich berichten.

Er hält es für durchaus möglich, dass Wynni s Augen wieder werden, da beide Augen "nicht tot" sind und keine
irgendwie gearteten, erkennbaren Schäden aufweisen. 

Ansonsten macht sie einen hervorragenden Eindruck 

Insofern also weiter warten und Daumen drücken - und ich habe ein wirklich gutes Gefühl 

Foto von heute Abend letzte Fütterung:

     


Ich setze sie jetzt Nachts auf dem Tisch in ihren Schlafkorb, da ich da einen dünnen Weidenzweig durchziehen kann,
so dass dieser etwas mehr Halt hat.

Auf der "Wippe" hält sie nicht die ganze Nacht durch und dicke Äste möchte ich meiden, weil sie da mit den Krallen nicht
wirklich rum greifen kann.



So, und jetzt zurück zu Claudi - oder besser, erstmal zu Robby......

Von vorne:

Als ich mit Wynni gerade beim TA im Sprechzimmer war, klingelte mein Telefon:

Eine Frau habe eine kleine Schwalbe auf einem Ponyhof aufgesammelt und nun in einem Karton, was
sie machen soll.

Ich bat sie, die Schwalbe erstmal eingepackt zu lassen, ihr ein paar __ Fliegen zu klatschen und zu füttern und
in einer halben Stunde noch mal anzurufen.

Das tat sie.

Schnell stellte sich raus, dass eine Rückgabe der Schwalbe an die Eltern unmöglich sein würde.

Sie waren in Nordfriesland (kommen aus dem Raum Itzehoe), um sich auf einem Ponyhof ein zum Verkauf
stehendes Pony anzuschauen.

Der Hof entpuppte sich als absoluter Saustall.

Die Tiere wurden wohl in grauenhaften Verhältnissen gehalten und alles war dreckig und verwahrlost.

Als sie in die "Reithalle" (ein kleines, verdrecktes Gebäude mit Sand drin) kamen, trauten sie ihren Augen nicht.

Da flogen unzählige Schwalben ein und aus und eine ganze Menge platt getretener Vogelküken verschiedenen Alters
und verschiedener Verwesungsstadien lagen auf dem Hallenboden rum 

(Ich riet ihr, das Veterinäramt in Nordfriesland zu informieren).

Ein kleines Küken hockte dicht an die Wand gequetscht da und regte sich noch.

Die Frau und ihre Tochter schnappten sich den Vogel und nahmen ihn mit und verließen diesen Ort.

Sie würde gerne die Aufzucht machen, kann es aber zeitlich nicht leisten, da sie 6 Std. tägl. arbeitet.

Ich bot ihr an, mir die Schwalbe zu bringen.

Eine knappe Stunde später war sie da.

Ich öffnete den Karton und...........
.....erklärte der überraschten Frau, dass es sich nicht um eine Schwalbe, sondern um einen Spatz handelt.


"ob ich ihn denn trotzdem nehmen würde?"

 natürlich - Gesellschaft für Claudi!

Darf ich vorstellen - das ist Robby (von Robinson Crusoe - der einzige Überlebende) 

       

Er macht einen fitten Eindruck und ich hoffe, dass ich das Morgen auch noch sagen kann und da keine
versteckten Sachen zu Tage treten.

Claudi wurde, als der Kleine in meiner Hand anfing, lautstark zu betteln, ganz aufgeregt und rannte mit lang
gestrecktem Kopf um meine Füsse 

Als ich den Kleinen dann runter hielt in seine Richtung bekam er einen "Herzstillstand" und flüchtete wie ein geölter
Blitz in sein Schlafhaus, von wo er sich heute auch nicht mehr runter begab.

     

Aber mit langem Hals verfolgte er genau, wie ich den Kleinen fütterte, ihn in die Halbhöhle krabbeln ließ
und diese dann in die Duschwanne stellte.

Dabei war Claudi die ganze Zeit am reden. Ich habe Claudi noch nie so viel quatschen gehört 

Ich glaube, sie ist super aufgeregt, dass da endlich ein Artgenosse mit derselben Sprache
eingezogen ist 

Wenn alles gut läuft mit Robby und mit Claudi s Mauser, kann ich sie vielleicht mit etwas Glück zusammen auswildern 

Das wäre natürlich für beide absolut spitze!

Soweit zu heute


----------



## Ida17 (16. Aug. 2016)

Guten Morgen! 

Was für eine Schweinerei, hast Du noch mitbekommen ob die Mutter das Veterinäramt angerufen hat? Solche "Menschen" sollte man lebenslänglich einsperren, da zeigt sich doch nie mehr eine Besserung 
Wie schön, dass Claudi jetzt einen Gleichgesinnten hat, ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Krächzi (16. Aug. 2016)

Wie kommt ein junger Spatz in eine versiffte Reithalle? Da müsste dann irgendwo innen ein Nest sein. Oder die haben ein Nest irgendwo außen abgemacht und absichtlich in der Reithalle deponiert. Den Leuten müssten alle Tiere weggenommen werden mit anschließendem absoluten Tierhalte-Verbot !
Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Frau wirklich zum Veterinäramt geht.

Hoffenlich wird Claudi nicht eifersüchtig auf den jungen Spatz.


----------



## Tanny (16. Aug. 2016)

Ich denke, sie werden das Amt informieren, nachdem ich ihnen erklärt habe, wie das läuft und dass
sie auf jeden Fall dem Angezeigten gegenüber anonym bleiben können.

Was Robby anbelangt und Claudi´s Eifersucht

....ja, er wird ziemlich zickig........
...aber nicht gegen Robby, sondern gegen MICH!!!!... wenn ich es wage, mich dem Nest zu nähern 

....und Robby zieht den Kopf ein und wird ganz still, wenn ich rein komme....

Sowie er mich weg wähnt (ich stehe dann lange ganz leise in der Tür), fängt er an zu betteln, was das
Zeug hält, Claudi geht jagen wie ein Weltmeister (habe __ Spinnen, kleine Heimchen und Kechermix ausgesetzt)
...und.....FÜTTERT!!!  

...das habe ich im Leben nicht für möglich gehalten!


....ach ja, und was Spatzen und Reithalle anbelangt:

Spatzen brüten viel in Reithallen.

Sie nutzen gerne alte Schwalbennester oder Nieschen in der Dachkonstruktion.

Ich erlebe es häufig, dass Leute in Ställen und Reithallen oder an Hausgiebeln Vogelküken einsammeln, sie selbstverständlich für Schwalbenküken halten, weil da ja so viel Rauch- oder Mehlschwalben sind und in Wirklichkeit sind es Spatzenküken.

Ein Grund mehr, warum der Rat, die Küken auf Ammennester zu verteilen recht gefährlich ist.

Die wenigsten leute kennen sich so aus, dass sie die Küken unterscheiden können.


----------



## Krächzi (16. Aug. 2016)

Dass sie ihn füttert, das ist ja süß !  Wenn dann mal ein Spatzen-Teenager aus ihm geworden ist, wird sie Dich vielleicht wieder an ihn ran lassen. Vielleicht auch ausnahmsweise schon früher, wenn Du den Spatzenbauch-farbenen Mohair-Pullover anziehst.
Das ist ja toll, dass er jetzt eine Ersatzmutti hat. Und Claudi ist beschäftigt. Jedenfalls hast Du weniger Arbeit, musst nur noch ein paar Insekten für Claudis Jagd rauslassen.

Dass Spatzen auch innerhalb von Gebäuden brüten, wusste ich nicht.
Interssant. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Krächzi (16. Aug. 2016)

.....okay, vielleicht auch noch ab und zu einen neuen "Blumenstrauß" für Claudi


----------



## Tanny (16. Aug. 2016)

die Blumensträuße sind oberwichtig 

die Sämereien sind bereits Bestandteil der Insektennahrung für den Kleinen.

Bei Wiki ist ein sehr schöner und vor allem detaillierter Steckbrief:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haussperling


----------



## Krächzi (16. Aug. 2016)

Nach den Bildern beim Wicki scheind Claudi wirklich ein Mädchen zu sein, nicht wahr?


----------



## Tanny (16. Aug. 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ob sie ein Mädchen ist 

Ich habe es aufgegeben, bei den "Gefiederten" beim Jungtier das Geschlecht erraten zu wollen. 

Da liege ich schon bei meinen Hühnern immer mächtig daneben. 

Spätestens, wenn der Vogel ein Ei legt, dann weiss ich, dass es ein Mädchen ist 


Heute fange ich mal mit Wynni an: 

Ihr geht es offensichtlich unverändert gut. 

Seit gestern bekommt sie ja die Augensalbe 2 x täglich. 

Ich konnte bisher keine Veränderungen feststellen - weder zum Guten, noch zum Schlechten. 

Das denke ich ist auf jeden Fall gut, denn sie scheint die Salbe zu vertragen, sonst hätte sich wohl 
eine negative Reaktion gezeigt. 

Draußen konnte ich sie nur eine Stunde lassen - dann fing sie plötzlich an und wollte durchs Gitter 

Das war mir dann doch zu gefährlich: nachher kann sie wieder sehen und hängt dann hier fest, weil ihr Gefieder 
gelitten hat - das wäre eine Katastophe. 

Ich werde, wenn ich es schaffe morgen, sonst Donnerstag mal schauen, ob ich im Baumarkt was zum Basteln finde. 

Mir schwebt vor, einen ca 1 x 1 x 1 oder 2 x 2 x 1 Meter großen Kasten  aus Latten zusammenzuschrauben, die ich dann 
mit Fliegengitterstoff bespanne. 

Da müsste sie gefahrlos drin sitzen und Naturlicht etc. genießen können - außerdem könnte sie an dieser Bespannung 
klettern. 

Fotos von Wynni habe ich heute vergessen und ich wollte nach der letzten Fütterung, als es mir einfiel nicht mehr stören. 



Bei Claudi und Robby war es heute spannend. 

Einiges habe ich ja vorhin schon geschrieben. 

Robby hatte seit sie gestern kam bis heute Mittag noch nicht so idealen Kot. 

Es war kein Durchfall, aber es war "matschig" - die "Mülltüte" fehlte noch, was es 
unmöglich machte, ihre Hinterlassenschaften mit der Pinzette aus der Höhle zu heben. 

Ab Mittags hatte sich dann alles normalisiert und jetzt kommt ihr perfekter Kot wie ein Uhrwerk bei 
jeder Fütterung 

Was jetzt die Fütterung durch Claudi anbelangt: 

Ihr Elan war von kurzer Dauer - kaum glaube ich, ich bin entlastet, werde ich eines Besseren belehrt 

Bis Nachmittags hat Claudi fleissig gejagt und gefüttert und die Kleine hat jedes Mal, wenn Claudi 
in Sicht kam, kräftig gebettelt und wenn ich in Sicht kam, den Kopf eingezogen.

Am späten Nachmittag kam Claudi wohl zu dem Schluss, dass es mit dem Füttern doch nicht so lustig ist 

"Das artet ja richtig in Arbeit aus und man ist nur am hin- und herhetzen, um Futter zu erjagen!"
(...hätte ich ihr vorher sgen können....)

 ....so hat sie sich ihre Jugend wohl nicht vorgestellt. 

Jedenfalls stellte sie das Füttern ein und stattdessen hüpfte sie jedes Mal, wenn Robby bettelte ins Nest und versuchte
Robby dazu zu bewegen, mit raus zu kommen - vermutlich sollte sie wohl selber Futter suchen 

Nachdem ich das eine Weile beobachtet habe, habe ich dem ein Ende gesetzt und Robby s Nest an den Haken an der Wand befördert. 

Jetzt füttere ich also wieder und Claudi schien darüber gar nicht so unglücklich zu sein - sie turnte indes auf den Kabeln rum.......

Soweit zu heute - hier die Claudi- und Robbyfotos - leider teilweise unscharf:


----------



## Krächzi (17. Aug. 2016)

Ist das süß, wo sie ihn füttert. Aber verstehen kann ich schon auch, dass das für Claudi gar nicht so einfach ist, weil sie ja schließlich auch noch nicht so gut __ fliegen kann wie andere Spatzen. Außerdem füttern und jagen die ja auch normalerweise zu zweit, soviel ich weiß.Natürlich haben sie dann auch mehrere Jungen.


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2016)

Naja, soooo schwer war es nun auch nicht - ich habe Claudi schließlich massenweise 
Heimchen, __ Spinnen, Grashüpfer und kleine __ Käfer ausgesetzt. 

Sie bekommt sie auch alle locker - selbst die Grashüpfer erlegt sie, als wäre sie eine __ Bachstelze. 

Ich würde sagen, wenn sie in die Freiheit geht, hat sie einen ganz klaren Vorteil gegenüber ihren Artgenossen - 
zu Fuss wird sie unschlagbar sein 

Aber ich kann verstehen, dass sie keine Lust mehr hatte. 

In dem Alter versorgt ein kleiner Spatz normalerweise noch keine Familie, sondern geniesst seine Jugend 


Heute war ein richtig schöner Hochsommertag 

Zum ersten Mal hatte ich heute das Gefühl, dass Claudi "erwachsen" aussieht. 

Die letzten zwei Schwanzfedern, die so zippelig mit Überlänge vorstanden, sind verschwunden. 

Auch sein Brustgefieder sieht glatt aus und hat diese "wollige" Optik verloren 

Mit Robby hat sie heute viel gequatscht - aber ansonsten hat Claudi sich mit Klettern, 
Futtern und kleinen Flugübungen beschäftigt. 

              


Robby fühlte sich in der Halbhöhle glaube ich nicht so richtig wohl, seit sie an der Wand hing. 

Ich vermute, die Öffnung war ihr zu gross und der Raum zu geräumig. 

Sie ist immer mit dem Hinterteil  fast die Wände hoch gegangen und hat versucht, 
den Kopf ganz tief am Boden zu verstecken. 

Also habe ich die alte Kugel wieder vorgeholt, in der schon Spatzi begeistert gewohnt hat. 

In der Kugel, die ich in einen der Äste gehängt habe, fühlt sie sich offensichtlich wohl, denn jetzt sitzt 
sie normal im Nest ........und sie befördert ihren Kot dort zuverlässig eigenständig raus 

Ansonsten hat sie dauernd Hunger  und ist genau so selbstbewusst, wie all die Spatzen vor ihr 

            



Bei Wynni habe ich den Eindruck, dass das linke Auge noch wieder etwas größer geworden ist 

Sie scheint unter dem Rotlicht und draußen bei Sonne besser sehen zu können - sie folgt dann 
dem Futtertier mit den Augen und trifft auch relativ gut den Happen 


Ich habe es heute nicht geschafft, in den Baumarkt zu fahren. 

Da ich Wynni aber unbedingt raus ans Licht haben wollte, habe ich das Käfigoberteil von gestern genommen und 
von innen eine Gazegardine reingeknotet - sieht total wild aus, funktioniert aber super 
(Foto habe ich leider vergessen - mache ich morgen). 

Wynni kann da drinnen jetzt Flatterversuche machen, soviel sie will - ihr Gefieder ist nicht in Gefahr. 

Außerdem kann sie sich überall in die Gaze hängen und klettern, was sie auch schon ausgiebig gemacht hat 

Auf dem Boden habe ich die kleine, steinerne Vogelbadewanne stehen - die hat sie eigenständig gefunden 
und ich habe sie zum ersten Mal gezielt trinken und vor allem gewollt baden sehen 

Einen gar nicht eingeplanten Vorteil hat meine Gazekonstruktion noch: 

Ich konnte Wynni lebende Insekten reinsetzen. 

2 x hat sie, als sie selbst am Boden sass, neben sich kleine Insekten am Boden wahr 
genommen und danach gepickt. 

Es ging daneben - aber nur ganz knapp - außerdem hat sie - ebenfalls zum ersten Mal - 
drinnen nach den Birkenblättern gepickt. 

Alles in allem tut sich was


----------



## jolantha (18. Aug. 2016)

Schööön, es geht aufwärts


----------



## Tanny (18. Aug. 2016)

So langsam zeigt sich der "Altweibersommer".

Morgens ist es schon bitter kalt und neblig - unendlich viele Spinnenweben und die Schuster 
sind in Massen unterwegs. 

Als sich der Nebel gelichtet hatte, wurde es wieder angenehm warm - obwohl es heute überwiegend 
leicht bedeckt war. 

Aber für morgen ist strahlender Sonnenschein angesagt 

Bei Claudi und Robby hat sich heute so eine "Routine" eingespielt: 

Wenn ich nicht da bin (habe mal durchs Fenster geschielt), sitzt Claudi in der Duschwanne unter dem 
Nest oder auf dem Baumstämm gegenüber und unterhält sich mit Robby. 

Wenn ich rein komme, flitzt Claudi auf die andere Seite des Käfigs, setzt sich dort auf einen Ast und 
überwacht mir Argusausgen, dass ich Robby auch anständig füttere 

Erst, wenn Robby satt ist und nicht mehr bettelt, dann fängt Claudi an zu betteln und will auch seinen 
Anteil 

        


Rund um Wynni war heute einiges los. 

Erstmal bin ich Euch ja noch das Foto von meinem provisorischen "Sonnensitzplatz" schuldig ...

....nicht schön, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck 

     

Heute bin ich dann in den Baumarkt gefahren und habe Fliegengitternetz, Dachlatten und Verbindungswinkel 
gekauft - mein Plan war, einen 1 x 1 x Meter großen Würfel zu bauen, der rundum Fliegengitter hat. 

Auf dem Rückweg bin ich noch kurz beim Futterhaus angehalten, da ich noch neue Vogelschoki (Bienenmaden) für 
Claudi und Robby brauchte. 

Oben in der Reptilienabteilung stand die Tür zur Dachterasse auf,d ie zur Zeit nicht genutzt wird. 

Da sah ich etwas, was da zwischen etwas Werkzeug stand: 

eine Art Kasten komplett aus Fliegengitternetz mit Reißverschluss!

Ich zum nächsten Verkäufer: 
"das Teil auf der Dachterasse - genau das will ich haben - jetzt - sofort - zum Mitnehmen.....
....gibt s die auch größer?"

Er: 
" nein, das ist das Letzte - wird gar nicht mehr hergestellt"

Ich habe das Teil erworben: 20,-- € - und die Heimchen habe ich noch als Zugabee rausgehandelt, weil 
das Teil ein klitzekleines (kleiner als ein Centstück)  Loch hatte (was ich zugeklebt habe).

Ich schätze, es war ein Ausstellungsstück. 

Wie auch immer, ich habe es mitgenommen, aufgestellt, einen 
Birkenzweig und die Badewanne rein getan und 

  

dann durfte Wynni einziehen 

   

Es schien ihr zu gefallen - sie war mit dem Kopf ständig in Bewegung - 
wobei ich natürlich nicht weiss, wieviel davon zum sehen war und wieviel zum hören. 

Da das Teil ja richtig fliegendicht ist, habe ich gleich mal ein paar __ fliegen, kleine Heimchen und 
Schuster ausgesetzt 

Es dauerte nicht lange, da ist Wynni an den Wänden hochgeklettert. 

Wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob sie einfach einen AUsgang suchte odr ob sie den Fliegen folgte, 
die sich an den Wänden absetzten (und auf jeden Fall einen Ausgang suchten). 

    

Abends gegen 18 Uhr - es wurde langsam wieder kühler, habe ich Wynni wieder rein gebracht 
und noch eine Weile das Rotlicht an gemacht. 

Sie wirkte sehr gut gelaunt und deutlich "wacher", als die letzten Tage


----------



## Erin (18. Aug. 2016)

Das ist ja schräg, Zufälle gibt's  Für 20€ kann man nicht meckern und spart die Bauerei  Sehr schön


----------



## Daufi (19. Aug. 2016)

....und mit den Dachlatten und Winkeln  kannst Du gleich den nächsten Kasten bauen...
Man weis ja nie wer noch vorbeikommt...;-)


----------



## Krächzi (19. Aug. 2016)

Wirklich ein bemerkenswerter Zufall. Toll!


----------



## Tanny (19. Aug. 2016)

ja, der "Zufall" war wirklich passend "wie Faust auf s Auge" 

Dadurch konnte wynni sofort, als ich zurück war raus. 

Mein Gebastel hätte bestimmt noch einen halben Tag gedauert. 

Arne, das werde ich im Winter auf jeden Fall machen, weil ich denke, dass so ein rechteckiges Teil 
noch vorteilhafter wäre - aber so ist schon klasse 

...und noch etwas: 

Wynni sammelt Blattläuse und __ Spinnen!!!!

Mit anderen Worten: sie kann sie sehen und trifft sie auch beim Zupicken!

Ich habe natürlich keine Ahnung, wie gut sie sieht, aber es hat sich etwas zum Guten 
geändert. 

Heute Morgen sass sie nicht mehr auf ihrem Schlafkorb, sondern auf der Tischkante und schaute 
zum Fensterplatz rüber - sie wusste also genau, wo sie hin wollte. 

Außerdem ist sie huete ganz schön aktiv in ihrem "Flexarium" (so heisst das Teil  )

Ich glaube, sie will raus. 

Heute Nachmittag werde ich mit meinem TA telefonieren und ihm schildern, wie der Stand der 
Dinge ist. 

Mal schauen, ob ich die Augensalbe schon absetzen kann und wie lange ich danach mindestens warten 
sollte, bis ich sie los lassen kann, wenn sie es will. 

So, wie sie heute drauf ist, kann ich sie nicht mehr lange "gefangen" halten, ohne, dass sie unglücklich wird. 

Im Moment geht es noch - sie redet mit mir und der Umwelt, putzt sich, schaut und hört herum - aber man merkt, dass 
sie unruhiger wird. 

Ich glaube, es "juckt" ihr in den Flügeln 

.......ach ja, und Robby hat vorhin sein Nest verlassen und macht erste Flugübungen. 

Dazu mehr heute Abend.


----------



## DbSam (19. Aug. 2016)

Krächzi schrieb:


> Wirklich ein bemerkenswerter Zufall.


Fällt aber auch sicher eher in die Kategorie 'selektive Wahrnehmung'.


----------



## Tanny (19. Aug. 2016)

...was für ein Tag!

...ein strahlender Spätsommertag: Sommer, Sonne satt 

Robby hat heute ihr Nest verlassen und macht erste Flugübungen

Ich schätze, morgen oder übermorgen wird sie schon im ganzen Zimmer rumfliegen 

So schnell, wie das ging, war sie unter Umständen gerade aus dem Nest gegangen und als Ästling unterwegs,
als sie gefunden wurde.

Unter normalen Umständen hätte man sie erst beobachtet, ob die Eltern sich kümmern, bevor man sie
einsammelt.

Aber in dieser Auffindesituation wäre das vermutlich tödlich für sie ausgegangen - insofern war es sicher richtig,
sie mitzunehmen.

Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, sie wäre noch 3-4 Tage im Nest gewesen, so dass etwas mehr Vertrauen aufgebaut
werden kann.

Seit sie draußen ist, fremdelt sie gewaltig und es kostet immer sehr viel Zeit und Ruhe, sie zu überzeugen,
dass sie Futter von der Pinzette nehmen kann und sich nicht verstecken muss.

Ansonsten ist sie quirlig drauf und Claudi hält sich immer irgendwo in ihrer Nähe auf.

Allerdings: in ihr Schlafgemach hat Claudi die Kleine heute Abend noch nicht mitgenommen 

Claudi sitzt oben wie immer und Robby sitzt unten auf dem Zweig und überlegt, ob und wie man da hin kommt 


               


....und Wynnie?

 sie kann was sehen!!!!!
Mittags ist mir ja schon aufgefallen, dass sie Blattläuse und __ Spinnen aufpickt.

Heute Abend im Esszimmer ist sie wieder geflogen.....

.....und: sie ist vier Runden durchs Zimmer geflogen und hat gezielt nach einem Landeplatz gesucht
(die im Esszimmer für eine Schwalbe sehr, sehr rar gesät sind) und entschied sich dann für die Gardine,
wo sie sich festkrallen konnte 

KEINE einzige Kollision mit der Wand!

Bei der letzten Fütterung hat sie sich die Futtertiere sogar angeschaut und verweigert, was sie
nicht wollte und wenn ich mit etwas kam, was ihr genehm war, hat sie wieder zugelangt.

Mit meinem Tierarzt habe ich heute gesprochen.

Die Augensalbe werde ich noch bis Montagmorgen weiter geben und dann vormittags
noch einmal hinfahren, damit er sich das noch mal anschaut.

So lange muss die Kleine jetzt noch aushalten - auch, wenn sie heute schon in den Startlöchern stand 

Es wäre ärgerlich, wenn wir die Antibiose jetzt zu früh abbrechen und Wynnie deswegen irgendwo draußen einen
Rückfall bekommt.

Ich denke aber, die 2,5 Tage werden wir noch hinkriegen 

     

......und dann war da noch was, was ich gar nicht glauben konnte:

Seit fast 8 Jahren, seit ich den Hof hier habe, habe ich noch nie eine Mehlschwalbe hier gesehen.

Die nächste Kolonie ist 6 km entfernt im Neubaugebiet.

Heute kreiste eine Gruppe von 4 Mehlschwalben den ganzen Tag über dem Hof rum 

Ich hatte die letzten Tage schon öfter Mal das Gefühl, Mehlschwalben zwischen den
Rauchschwalben gehört zu haben - dachte aber, ich bilde mir das ein.

heute war es eindeutig:

Wynnie antwortete immer, wenn die 4 auftauchten - und ich habe sie eindeutig gesehen!!!

Ich glaube fast, dass Flynn geblieben ist und entweder hat er welche aus dem Neubaugebiet
"abgeschleppt" oder die anderen, die ich hier ja zum AUswildern hatte, sind auch geblieben
und sie haben sich jetzt alle zusammen gefunden ?

Jedenfalls bin ich begeistert - Wynnie wird, wenn sie raus kann sofort Anschluss finden können 

Das war es erstmal mit den tollen Neuigkeiten von heute - jetzt müssen wir nur noch
die nächsten Tage überstehen


----------



## Krächzi (19. Aug. 2016)

Lauter gute Nachrichten. Jetzt müsste nur noch Krah wieder mal blicken lassen.


----------



## Erin (20. Aug. 2016)

Ja....Krah fehlt mir auch oder vielmehr die Berichte...aber so sonst  klingt es toll, sehr schön, freut mich für dich und deine Findlinge


----------



## mägi (20. Aug. 2016)

kirstin,
vielen dank für deine super tollen berichte.   ich lese sie täglich . was du  deinen zöglingen alles anbietest und so einfühlsam immer das beste für sie suchst ist unglaublich.
ich möchte mich ganz einfach bei dir bedanken für deine liebe zu tieren.



(Edit: Der Beitrag wurde gekürzt - die Hühnergeschichte ist jetzt hier )


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2016)

@Krächzi @Erin
ja, ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass Krah sich wieder sehen lässt.
Sie fehlt mir gewaltig  - es ist schon erstaunlich, wie sehr man sich
in so kurzer Zeit an so einen kleinen Kerl gewöhnen und ihn in Herz schließen kann 

Schon seit Wochen haben wir hier täglich gigantische Krähenschwärme - unendlich viele Saatkrähen, aber
auch große Rabenkrähenjunggesellenbanden und ab und an zwei Kolkraben.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich die Rabenkrähengruppen höre, rufe ich ganz automatisch nach Krah und hoffe,
aus dem Trupp eine Antwort zu bekommen - was natürlich Quatsch ist - ich glaube nicht, dass Krah
in einem dieser Trupps steckt.

Ich hoffe nach wie vor, dass sie mit meinen Altkrähen unterwegs ist.

Da ich diese auch noch nicht wieder zu Gesicht bekommen habe, habe ich noch Hoffnung, dass
Krah zusammen mit den beiden anderen zum Winter wieder auftaucht - noch ist ja überall massig
Futter - da ist Hotel Mama uninteressant 

@mägi  danke


----------



## Krächzi (20. Aug. 2016)

Kannst Dir ja schon mal überlegen, wo die Mehlschwalben nächstes Jahr, wenn sie zurück kommen, bei Dir brüten sollen.....


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2016)

Jetzt zum Saisonende sind ja Blumentöpfe günstig zu haben....


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2016)

ja, ja ....nehmt mich nur auf den Arm........

....aber ich habe ja schon einen Plan:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwalben-und-mauerseglerhaus-im-garten.46760/



Ich warte nur noch auf Antwort von der Firma.


Heute war das Wetter "unentschieden":

Morgens Regen, Wind, kühl, später Vormittag bis später Nachmittag leicht bedeckt und
gelegentlich Sonne, wenig Wind, warm und abends Gewitter und Wind.......

Robby fliegt 

Ich habe es mir ja schon gedacht - sie fliegt mit Leichtigkeit auf die oberen Äste/Zweige,
hat sich aber am liebsten unten auf dem Käfig aufgehalten.

Beim Füttern hat sie vormittags noch stark gefremdelt.

Sie hatte Hunger, traute sich aber immer nicht recht- meine Hand mit Pinzette und
Futter war zu unheimlich - so ganz anders, als der Schnabel ihrer Eltern 

Allerdings hat sie immer sehr aufmerksam zugeschaut, wie Claudi freudig angestürzt kam, wenn
ich sie rief und ihr was gab und anschließend traute sich dann auch Robby immer zu futtern 

Was sich außerordentlich schwierig gestaltet ist, Sämereien mit der Pinzette zu geben-
irgendwie fällt das meiste immer runter 

Da Robby in einem Alter ist, wo sie von ihren Eltern bereits einen sehr großen Anteil an
Körnern verfüttert bekäme, hatte ich hier ein "kleines" Problem.

Letztendlich fand ich eine Lösung:
ich habe Sämereien (Waldvogelfutter) und Weizenkeimlinge durch meine Getreidequetsche gedreht
(weil die Eltern das ja vorm Verfüttern auch aufbrechen) und dann mit geklatschten __ Fliegen zu Kugeln
gedreht - die konnte ich dann mit der Pinzette füttern und diese Kugeln kommen super an 


                       

Wynni habe ich heute Morgen gleich raus geholt, als der Regen aufhörte, der Wind sich legte und es wärmer wurde.

Jedes mal, wenn die Mehlschwalben über dem Hof jagten, antwortete sie ihnen und wäre glaube ich am liebsten
hinterher geflogen 

Morgens war ihr Sehvermögen soweit ich es erkennen konnte glaube ich wieder ganz schlecht.

Gegen Abend schien es wieder so gut zu sein, wie gestern.

Es ist merkwürdig: ich habe ja schon die ganze Zeit den Eindruck, als würde sie Morgens deutlich
schlechter sehen, als Abends 

Als es am späten Nachmittag wieder ungemütlich wurde, habe ich Wynnie rein gebracht und ich glaube,
sie war darüber gar nicht unglücklich .

Sie hat es sich sofort unter der Wärmelampe gemütlich gemacht und aus dem Fenster dem Unwetter
"zugeschaut"? und/oder zugehört.

Fotos habe ich schon wieder vergessen - immer, wenn ich Abends zur letzten Fütterung rein gehe, denke ich vorher
noch: Du musst die Kamera mitnehmen.....

.....wenn ich dann wieder raus komme, Licht aus habe und Wynnie es sich zum Schlafen bequem gemacht hat,
fällt mir ein, dass ich das Foto vergessen habe 

Also heute keine weiteren Bilder


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> fällt mir ein, dass ich das Foto vergessen habe



Macht nix , solange Du nicht Deine Berichte vergißt, sei Dir verziehen


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Wenn du zu der Schwalben-und Mauerseglervilla eine Antwort bekommst, berichtest du dann? Sowas könnte ich mir bei uns im Garten auch vorstellen, allerdings habe ich nicht die geringste Vorstellung was das kosten könnte oder stand da was und ich bin nur zu doof das zu finden?
Hier gibt es massig Schwalben, nur die Plätze wo sie Nester bauen können, werden immer weniger, weil immer mehr Hausbesitzer mit allen Mitteln versuchen das zu verhindern.  Leider haben auch die Vorbesitzer unseres Hauses dafür gesorgt *seufz*


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2016)

Erin, mache ich 

Heute war das Wetter durchwachsen:
leider viel Wind, meist bewölkt, manchmal Sonne und manchmal Regen.......


Bei Claudi und Robby hat sich was verändert:

Claudi scheint vor Robby zu kuschen 

Robby benimmt sich wie ein kleiner King - sie fliegt hervorragend und ist im gesamten Zimmer
unterwegs.

Fremdeln war gestern - heute wird mir in lautstarkem Befehlston klar gemacht, dass ich SOFORT
Futter reinschieben soll 

Wenn Claudi ihr zu nahe kommt, wird sie angefaucht - die kleine Robby ist irgendwie größenwahnsinnig.....

Robby bewegt sich überwiegend oben in den "Wipfeln" im Vogelzimmer, während Claudi unten rumwandert.

Heute sah es gar nicht danach aus, als könnten die zwei mal Freunde werden 

Ich habe jedenfalls sehr drauf geachtet, Claudi immer zuerst zu beachten und zu füttern - immerhin ist sie die Ältere
und sie hat zudem ältere Rechte.

Das muss der kleine "Rotzlöffel" glaube ich erstmal lernen.

Claudi schien das jedenfalls zu gefallen 

So, wie es sich heute gezeigt hat, werden die zwei wohl nicht zusammen ausgewildert.

Wenn Robby sich in dem Tempo weiter entwickelt, wird sie morgen oder übermorgen anfangen
eigenständig zu fressen und wenn sie es hinreichend kann, werde ich sie raus lassen - ihre
Flugkünste sind jetzt schon so, dass sie gehen könnte.

Da aber die Bindung fehlt, muss sie erst in der Lage sein, sich selbst zu versorgen, weil ich nicht weiss,
ob sie kommen würde, wenn sie Hunger hat.

Ansonsten nichts Neues bei den beiden.

           


Wynni ist heute unfreiwillig "geflogen" - eine Windböe erfasste ihr Flexarium und es hob ab 

Ich stand zum Glück gerade davor und konnte es auffangen.

Ich habe es dann erstmal mit einem Spanngurt (war das einzige, was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe)
am Dachbalken befestigt, damit das kein 2. Mal passiert.

     

Wynni hat den kleinen "Beinaheabflug" gelassen genommen und sich sogar auf ihrem Zweig halten können 

Ich hatte den Eindruck, der Wind gefiel ihr gut.

Heute hat sie den ganzen Tag wieder deutlich schlechter gesehen 

Manchmal hatte ich den Eindruck, sie sieht gar nichts 

Die Augensalbe will sie nicht mehr wirklich.
Heute Morgen hatte ich festgestellt, dass es rund um das Auge etwas "geschwollen" aussieht - ich glaube,
sie kann die Salbe nicht mehr ab.

Da 6 Tage rum sind, habe ich entschieden, heute ABend keine Salbe mehr zu geben.

Wenn sie es so absolut nicht will, kann das nicht mehr gut sein.

Sonst hat sie es ja immer mit sich machen lassen.

Außerdem versuche ich das jetzt noch mal mit Gemmotherapie.

Ich habe ihre Futtertiere heute in Fruct. Vaccinium Myrtillus Gemmomazerat (3 Tropfen auf einen
Eierbecher Wasser) gebadet.

Ansonsten ist sie super drauf - wenn bloß endlich die AUgen anfangen würden, richtig zu funktionieren.....

Mal schauen,was der TA morgen sagt.


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Wider so ein Zwiespalt zwischen gefällt mir und eigentlich einiges doch nicht 
da mir die kleine Wynni Leid tut ;(


----------



## Krächzi (21. Aug. 2016)

Ja, Wynni tut mir auch leid. Und Claudi hätte ich gar nicht zugetraut, dass sie sich von diesem kleinen Pascha so viel gefallen lässt, statt ihm mal zu zeigen wo der Bartl den Most holt. Er hat bei ihr halt noch "Welpen-Schutz".


----------



## Erin (22. Aug. 2016)

Schwanke auch zwischen  und ...wäre schön, wenn es mal alles einfach nur laufen würde *seufz*


----------



## Tanny (22. Aug. 2016)

Heute war so ein Montagmorgen, wie ihn keiner braucht........

....es ist absolut nicht MEIN Tag......

Heute Morgen kam ich ins Vogelzimmer und wurde stürmisch von Robby aus den
oberen Ästen begrüßt und zurückhaltend von Claudi, die unten am Käfig sass.

Als ich Claudi ein "Schoki" hinhielt, kam sie freudig an und taute auf.

Robby passte das wohl gar nicht - sie wurde ungeduldig und flog mir sogar auf den Kopf 

Nachdem beide pappensatt abgefüttert waren, habe ich erst mal die anderen Tiere versorgt.

Anschließend bin ich wieder ins Vogelzimmer, habe die zwei "abgefüttert" und Robby
hat erstmals selbst Futter vom Tisch aufgepickt!!!

Dann habe ich wie jeden Morgen
die Wassernäpfe gewechselt, den alten Blumenstrauss eingesammelt/eingefegt und den neuen
Blumenstrauss verteilt.

Anfangs sassen Robby oben und Claudi unten - wie immer - und beobachteten das.

Dann plötzlich fing Claudi an, richtig, richtige Flugübungen zu machen 

Sie flog zwar noch nicht richtig hoch, aber sie flog kreuz und quer durchs Zimmer und lediglich die
Landungen klappten noch nicht sicher und endeten statt auf einem (zu dünnen) Zweig am Boden 

Robby fing ebenfalls an, mit zu __ fliegen - es war sehr toll anzusehen und ich dachte schon so,
dass es vielleicht doch noch was wird mit deren Freundschaft 

Während die zwei so ihre Flugrunden drehten, ging ich mit dem vollen Mistboy raus, den Blumenstrauss entsorgen.

Als ich wieder rein kam, hüpfte Claudi wieder unten in seiner Duschwanne rum, war fröhlich drauf und
sabbelte mich an.

Ich freute mich, dass sie endlich wieder auftaut und erledigte die restlichen Arbeiten.

Dann wollte ich die zwei noch mal füttern - Claudi war alles wie immer.

Dann schaute ich mich nach Robby um...........und fand sie nirgends 

Ich habe den ganzen Raum abgesucht - bestimmt 15 Minuten - jeden Ast, jeden Zweig, jede Ecke - keine Robby 

.....und dann fiel mein Blick auf den Fussboden an der Wand:

da lag sie - tot - mit plattgedrücktem Kopfgefieder 

Ich war sprachlos - ich konnte es einfach nicht glauben -ich habe sie x Mal in der
Hand hin und her gedreht (was natürlich Schwachsinn ist) weil ich einfach nicht glauben konnte,
dass sie tot ist 

Als ich draußen war muss sie bei den Flugkapriolen mit Claudi irgendwie mit voll Karacho gegen die Wand geklatscht sein 

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass sie nicht hingeschaut hat, wo sie hinfliegt, sondern irgendwie Claudi im Auge hatte -
wie doof muss es kommen, damit so etwas passiert ?

Die Kleine war topfit, sie flog super, wurde zutraulich, fing an selbst zu fressen und ich hatte heute Morgen mit
Ina besprochen, dass ich ihr morgen die Tür öffnen würde, damit sie, wenn sie will raus kann ...... und dann DAS!



 

.....und als wäre es noch nicht genug, bin ich, nachdem ich mich von diesem unfassbaren Geschehen
"erholt" hatte, mit dem Kecher auf die Wiese, um für Wynni zu jagen....

.....und mein Schritt stockt nach den ersten Metern, weil ich fast über eines meiner Junghühner gestolpert wäre...

....es lag dort - TOT 

Es hatte Rissverletzungen links und rechts am Flügelansatz.

Einen Bodenräuber schließe ich aus - er hätte da, wenn er rübergebissen hätte vermutlich
ähnliche Spuren hinterlassen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er seine Beute dort
sonst unbeschädigt zurück gelassen hat.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass ein Greifvogel sie zwischen den Krallen hatte und sie aus irgendeinem Grunde verloren hat.

Sicher kann ich nur eines sagen: ein Dackelopfer war sie nicht.

Der war nicht eine Sekunde draußen ohne Maulkorb unterwegs oder aber angeleint.....

.........Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass der Rest des Tages bessere Neuigkeiten zu bieten hat..........

....ich bin gerade ziemlich gefrustet......


----------



## Ida17 (22. Aug. 2016)

Moin Kirstin,

wie traurig ist das denn, sch*** Montagmorgen!  
Mensch, Kopf hoch!


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2016)

Iiii, so ein gebrauchter Tag


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Oh weeeh … Kristin, das tut mir unfassbar leid zu lesen … Was für … Pechvögel – im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes! 
Ich drücke Dir und Deinen Schützlingen ganz fest die Daumen, dass jetzt nichts Schlimmes mehr passiert. 

Ach Mensch …!

Mitfühlende Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2016)

Tanny,
dafür habe ich gestern wahrscheinlich eine Schwalbe gerettet.
Ich saß am Teich und die Schwalbe kam genau auf mich zu, dicht da hinter ein Sperber oder Falke. 
Bin direkt vor den beiden Aufgesprungen und habe in die Hände geklatscht.
Schwalbe nach Links, Greifvogel nach Rechts.
Habe den Greifvogel dann kurz darauf abstreichen sehen. Mindestens 5-6 Schwalben begleiteten Ihn hoch da drüber.

Die Feder habe ich später auf dem Rasen gefunden. Ob Sie dazu gehört kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Erin (22. Aug. 2016)

Ach Herr Je...wenns kommt, dann auch richtig... Fühl dich mal geknuddelt...


----------



## Muschelschubserin (22. Aug. 2016)

Ach Kirstin, 

das ist echt sehr traurig ...

Ich denk an euch.....


----------



## lotta (22. Aug. 2016)

Das tut mir sehr leid Kirstin, aber Du hast Dein Bestes gegeben.
Manchmal passiert etwas, was man leider nicht verhindern kann...
Ich hoffe, dass der restliche Tag besser für Dich lief.
Drück Dich
Bine


----------



## Tanny (22. Aug. 2016)

....so,jetzt zum Rest des Tages - des MONtages........

Das Wetter passte zum Rest:
Dauernieselregen und starker Wind - "schattig" 

...für die Grashüpferjagd war es zu nass und für die Fliegenjagd zu windig ......gaaanz toll!


Claudi war heute insgesamt so, wie bevor Robby kam.

Einzig sie schaute immer wieder hoch nach den Plätzen, wo Robby sich bevorzugt / die meiste
Zeit aufgehalten hat.

Ich weiss nicht, ob sie Robby vermisst oder ob sie sich vergewissern will, dass Robby da nicht
sitzt und "startbereit" ist, wenn Claudi aus der Deckung kommt.

Ich glaube, es ist ein wenig von beidem.

Nun hoffe ich, dass sie ihre Flugübungen intensiviert, damit sie endlich raus kann, um in
"bleibende" Gesellschaft zu kommen......

            

Wynni war heute Morgen als ich rein kam ungewöhnlich "still".
Sie hatte kaum Appetit und als ich sie rüber setzte in ihre Kletterlandschaft, verzog sie sich direkt
unter die Wärmelampe.

Mir gefiel das gar nicht und ich überlegte, ob sie am Aufgeben ist und wie ich damit dann am besten umgehe.

Dann musste ich erst mal ins Vogelzimmer, erstes Frühstück verteilen.

Als ich ca 30 Minuten später wieder rein kam, wurde ich von Wynni stürmisch begrüßt und sie bettelte, als
hätte sie tagelang nichts zu futtern bekommen 

Später am Vormittag kam mal für knapp 2 Stunden die Sonne hervor und ich holte Wynni nach draußen.

Sie war ungewöhnlich gesprächig - unterhielt sich ständig mit den anderen Schwalben am Himmel und
kletterte und flog viel im Flexarium herum.

Zwischendurch gab sie sich der Gefiederpflege hin.

Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, als würde sie nennenswert viel sehen 

Nachmittags bin ich dann mit ihr zum Tierarzt gefahren:

Leider scheinen ihre Pupillenreflexe auf Licht schlechter zu sein - und zwar auf der rechten!!! Seite (dem "gesunden" Auge 

 das bestätigt und erklärt meine Beobachtungen der Vortage (ich hätte gerne Unrecht mit meinen Vermutungen gehabt.....)

Mein TA meinte, dass er natürlich nur vermuten kann, wie es steht.
Echte, präzise Sehtests sind nun mal mit einer Schwalbe schwierig........:

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich das Sehvermögen noch bessert geht gegen Null - die Möglichkeit, dass es noch schlechter
wird ist gegeben......

Ansonsten macht sie einen hervorragenden Eindruck: aufgeweckt, top Ernährungszustand, top Gefieder, "wache" Ausstrahlung.

Wir sprachen darüber, was jetzt mit ihr wird.

Mein TA stimmte mir zu, als ich sagte, dass ich ein echtes Problem damit habe, zu entscheiden, sie einzuschläfern, weil
sie das ganz offensichtlich nicht im Sinn hat.

Er stimmte mir auch zu, dass ich es für Tierquälerei hielte, sie "im goldenen Käfig" hier versauern zu lassen - zumal sie
raus will - und dieser Drang wird stärker werden, je näher der Herbst kommt - sie ist nun mal ein Zugvogel.

Hätte sich Besserung abgezeichnet, wäre Lübeck eine gute Option gewesen, um ihr Zeit zu verschaffen.

Aber so?

Ich meinte dann so zu meinem TA:

Heute kommt noch eine kleine Mehlschwalbe.
Sollte Wynni sich mit ihr verstehen, werde ich sie mit ihr zusammen __ fliegen lassen.
Sollten die zwei sich ignorieren....

....ich habe überlegt, am Mittwoch soll es Traumwetter geben - die Schwalben werden zu Hauf über dem Hof fliegen
und Wynni wird wieder ganz aufgeregt rufen und raus wollen.

Ich werde sie dann raus lassen.

Ich vermute, sie wird für eine kleine Weile das Gefühl der totalen Freiheit und der endlosen Weite erleben - und endlich
richtig fliegen können - grenzenlose Freiheit spüren........ und dann wird sie vermutlich einer unserer vielen Greifvögel schlagen.........

Irgendwie erscheint mir das fairer, als sie einzuschläfern.

Das Fliegen ist das, was sie will, das andere nicht.

Und so hat sie ein "mü" Chance auf das "Wunder" - vielleicht bewirken die Endorphine etwas Unerwartetes.....

Mein TA schaute etwas skeptisch: "das wäre ein Wunder"

....ich meinte: "erinnern SIe sich an Marco oder an Krah - das waren auch Wunder..... "

und dann sagte er:
"es stimmt - man muss Wunder auch  zulassen, damit sie geschehen können"

Tja, so ist also der Plan....

Es ist, als wüsste Wynni, was der Plan ist und als würde sie sich auf den Moment freuen:
als wir zurück kamen, trällerte sie viel vor sich hin, machte intensive Gefiederpflege, flog mehrere
Male durchs Esszimmer und ließ sich dann unter der Wärmelampe nieder, wo sie den
Rest des Tages in den Regen "hinaus schaute" - dabei wirkte sie hellwach und aufmerksam.

Ich glaube, dies ist die schwierigste Entscheidung, die ich je in meiner gesamten Zeit mit Zöglingen zu treffen hatte.....

       

Dann kam heute noch Fibi:

Fibi ist eine junge Mehlschwalbe, die gestern am späten Nachmittag mitten auf einem Weg bei Bleckede gefunden wurde.

Weit und breit kein Gebäude, wo ein Nest sein könnte.

Ich hatte da gestern schon telefonisch beraten und die Finderin hat Fibi über Nacht so gut es ging versorgt.

Fibi sass randvoll mit Federlingen und Milben.

In Ermangelung von Kieselgur hat die Finderin soweit sie zu finden waren, die Federlinge abgesammelt und
die kleine Schwalbe mit ganz feinem, trockenen Sandstaub eingepudert, um den Parasitendruck wenigstens etwas
abzusenken.

Eigentlich wollte die Finderin sie im Raum Hannover in eine Auffangstation bringen, das hat sich aber irgendwie
zerschlagen und so brachten sie und ihr Partner die kleine Schwalbe heute zu mir.

Wir hatten das morgens bereits besprochen und am späten Nachmittag kam Fibi.

Als ich sie in die Hand nahm, war sie sehr, sehr quirlig.

Die Finderin erzählte, dass sie so fast den ganzen Tag war - sehr aktiv - sie wollte nicht in ihrem Nest bleiben,
sondern immer irgendwie in der Hand sitzen und sie machte sonst einen kräftigen Eindruck.

Ich habe sie erstmal draußen mit Kieselgur behandelt und gefüttert.

Dann haben wir sie ins Esszimmer gebracht und mit einem Nest zu Wynni in die Kletterlandschaft gesetzt.

Sie nahm noch ein oder zwei Futtertiere, dann steckte sie den Kopf tief ins Gefieder und fiel in tiefen Schlaf.

Bis zum Abend ließ sie sich 3 x kurz stören, zwei oder drei Futtertiere geben und dann schlief sie weiter.

Ich hoffe, dass das nur ein Zeichen der totalen Erschöpfung ist, weil sie wegen der __ Parasiten so
überaktiv war.

Abends war sie dann wieder etwas wacher:
bettelte, futterte, betrieb intensive Gefiederpflege, bevor sie
sich wieder zur Ruhe begab.

Wynni horchte jedes Mal interessiert, wenn Fibi bettelte, aber so ganz kann Wynni offensichtlich mit dem
"Babypiepsen" noch nichts anfangen.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf Morgen.....und hoffe natürlich inständig, dass Fibi sich von den starken Strapazen mit den parasiten erholt....

     

...und hier die zwei zusammen auf einem Foto, nachdem ich Wynni abends auf ihren Schlafkorb befördert habe:

 

 dass das ein Esszimmer ist, davon ist nicht mehr wirklich viel zu erkennen......
....aber wer braucht schon ein Esszimmer...........


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Da hast Du ja vielleicht einen Tag hinter Dir – Du musst doch hundemüde sein, oder? Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen einen erholsamen Nachtschlaf, damit Du neue Kräfte schöpfen kannst. Gute Nacht – und schnell ab ins Nest und den Schnabel unters Gefieder!

Liebe Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Lyliana (22. Aug. 2016)

Oh man....
Ich drück dich mal ganz fest Kirstin.


----------



## ina1912 (22. Aug. 2016)

Ach mensch Kirstin, bei dir ist ja wieder was los.... es tut mir sehr leid wegen Robby... und das, wo er so agil war! Komisch, dass ein Vogel aus Versehen mit so einer Wucht gegen die Wand fliegt!
Deine Entscheidung Wynni betreffend kann ich gut nachvollziehen.  Ich glaube, einen größeren Gefallen kannst Du ihr nicht tun. Und wer weiß,  womöglich lebt sie länger als erwartet.  Habe erst gestern ne Doku über ein kleines Rudel Zebramangusten (hießen die so?) gesehen, da war auch ein blindes Junges dabei. Die Kamera war viele Monate dabei, und das Kleine hatte sehr viel Glück. Viele Jungtiere sind Opfer von Raubtieren geworden, er jedoch nicht, er hatte einen Schutzengel.
Nun wünsche ich Dir erstmal viel Glück mit Fibi!

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2016)

Auch von mir ein liebevolles , tröstendes  " in den Arm " nehm. 
bin auch traurig .


----------



## Muschelschubserin (23. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin,

ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. 
Es ist so berührend, was du mit deinen Schützlingen erlebst und immer wieder eine Achterbahn der Gefühle. Nun ist es  mal wieder eine sehr bewegende Situation


Für Wynni wird es wohl der Höhepunkt ihres Lebens und das natürlichste für einen Vogel sein. Einmal mit den Artgenossen in den Himmel __ fliegen......und wer weiß. .....ja, Wunder gibt es immer wieder. 

Wie geht der Spruch genau?....."Man sollte dem Leben nicht mehr Tage geben, sondern den Tagen mehr Leben"....und genau das ermöglicht du Wynni mit deiner Entscheidung.  ....


Ich wünsche dir viel Zuversicht beim "gehen lassen" und nicht zu viel Traurigkeit. Bin in Gedanken dabei.......


----------



## Krächzi (23. Aug. 2016)

Och nee, darf nicht wahr sein! . Da war der kleine Robby der einzige Überlebende aus einer versifften Reithalle, und dann musste er durch seine eigene Unachtsamkeit gerade als er __ fliegen gelernt hat sterben. An einer Wand, nicht mal an einer Glasscheibe!
Immerhin gibt Dir Claudi nicht die Schuld. Ob sie überhaupt begriffen hat, dass Roby tot ist?


----------



## Ida17 (23. Aug. 2016)

Dein letzter Beitrag hat mich sehr traurig gestimmt, es zieht sich eine Pechsträhne nach der nächsten durch  
Man hofft wirklich, dass es wieder schöne Berichte gibt. Arme Wynni, aber Du hast völlig Recht ihr die Chance auf Freiheit (und wenn es nur ein Moment ist) zu geben. 
Fühl Dich auch von mir gedrückt!


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2016)

heute war ein vergleichsweise "ruhiger" Tag 

Wir hatten schon morgens fast 20 Grad - dabei bedeckter Himmel, kein Wind, hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Am frühen Nachmittag wurde es dann zunehmend sonniger und richtig schön.

Die Insektenjagd gestaltete sich entsprechend einfach - wobei, ich bin mir sicher, die Grashüpfer kommunizieren.
Neuerdings springen sie nicht mehr auf, wenn man durchs Gras geht (wo man sie dann schön wegkechern kann),
sondern lassen sich leise zwischen den Halmen fallen - man findet sie also nicht mal 

Claudi war heute wie immer - sie turnte durch ihren Kletterwald, machte ein paar kleinere Flugübungen
und beschäftigte sich intensiv mit ihrem Blumenstrauss.

Krächzi, ich glaube, sie wusste es schon, bevor ich es wusste.
Denn als ich wieder rein kam, fiel mir ja auf, dass sie wieder ganz fröhlich durch ihre Duschwanne turnte und
keine "Deckung" mehr suchte.

Solange Robby da war und seit Robby offensichtlich ranghöher war, war Claudi ja extrem vorsichtig geworden.

   

Wynni und Fibi fand ich heute Morgen so vor, wie ich sie gestern abend "ins Bett" gebracht habe.
Beide bettelten fleißig um Futter, als ich rein kam.

Anschließend habe ich die zwei gleich raus ins Flexarium gebracht.

Fibi hatte ich mitsamt ihrem Nest dahin befördert, aber da blieb sie nicht lange drauf sitzen.

Es dauerte gar nicht lange, da war sie auch auf einen Zweig geklettert.

Beachtet haben die beiden sich eigentlich gar nicht - weder positiv noch negativ.

Beide verhielten sich so, als wären sie dort alleine.

Wynni horchte den ganzen Tag nach den anderen Schwalben und wirkte ansonsten ganz entspannt.

Ich glaube sie weiss, dass sie bald die große Freiheit erleben wird......

Fibi bettelt wie ein Weltmeister und futtert gigantische Mengen.

Wenn sie nicht gefuttert hat, hat sie geschlafen.

Ich glaube, sie hat ganz schön Nachholbedarf 

Als ich die zwei Abends wieder rein gebracht und Wynni auf ihren Schlafkorb befördert habe,
dauerte es nicht lange, da versuchte Fibi auch auf den Tisch rüber zu kommen - das scheiterte aber an
ihrer Fugunfähigkeit.....

Damit sie sich heute Nacht nicht bei irgendwelchen Abenteuern "den Hals" bricht, habe ich sie also auch
auf den Schlafkorb befördert.


----------



## mägi (24. Aug. 2016)

nach so einem montag

und so einem dienstag

wünsche ich dir und deinen zöglingen einen wunderschönen mittwoch.

liebe grüsse mägi.


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2016)

Heute Morgen war bereits von Anfang an strahlend blauer Himmel, kleine 
Federwölkchen, eine leichte Brise und es war warm. 

Wenn Wynni etwas sehen kann, dann heute!

Ich habe ja in der Vergangenheit immer wieder das Gefühl gehabt, dass es besser ist, wenn es richtig hell ist 
(in der Sonne und im Rotlicht mit Tageslichtlampe vermischt). 

Als ich ins Eßzimmer kam, wurde ich lautstark bettelnd von beiden Schwalben begrüßt. 

Es gab das erste Frühstück und dann setzte ich die zwei zunächst ins Fenster, um 
erstmal die anderen Tiere zu versorgen und zu jagen. 

Als ich zurück ins Esszimmer kam, sass Wynni auf dem Boden und trällerte mich an - sie 
wirkte hellwach und wie elektrisiert........ich bin sicher, sie wusste: dies ist ein besonderer Tag!

Es war das erste Mal, dass sie Morgens geflogen ist - normalerweise 
hat sie das immer erst am späten nachmittag gemacht. 

Zunächst habe ich die zwei raus ins Flexarium befördert. 

Mein Plan war, Wynni raus zu lassen, wenn sie raus will. 

Fast eine Stunde sass sie dort, lauschte dem vielstimmigen Gesabbel der vielen Schwalben 
am Himmel, putzte ihr Gefieder, reckte und streckte die Flügel, antwortete ab und an den Schwalben draußen 
und sah immer aus, als würde sie gleich abheben wollen. 

Nach ca einer Stunde gab sie dann auch langgezogenes Trällern von sich und flog gegen das Flexariumgitter
und rief nach den anderen Schwalben......

....es war Zeit........

Ich nahm Wynni aus dem Flexarium, setzte sie auf meinen Finger und stellte mich vor dem Carportdach hin 
(da ich damit rechnete, wenn sie los fliegt, dass sie senkrecht hoch geht wie ddrinnen - damit sie nicht ans Dach stößt). 

Wynni sass da, ihr Köpfchen ging aufgeregt lauschend hin und her und ihr ganzer Körper vibrierte leise. 

Fast 15 Minuten sass sie so da, streckte immer mal wieder die Flügel und lauschte in alle Richtungen. 

Meine Gefühle, als sie da so sass, kann ich nur schwer in Worte fassen. 

Ich hatte einen "dicken Kloß" im Hals und obwohl ich alles andere, als "dicht am Wasser" gebaut bin, 
konnte ich nicht verhindern, dass mir die Tränen runter liefen. 

Aber was das für ein Gefühl war? Ich kanne s nicht erklären - es war weder Schmerz, noch Trauer, aber auch 
keine Freude - es war "richtig" und doch so "schwer"......

Ich konnte Wynni s freudige Erregung spüren und sehen - ich wusste, dass es genau das Richtige war. 

Dann trällerte Wynni mich an, wie sie es immer tat, wenn ich ihr Abends nach der letzten Fütterung noch mal 
die Federn unter dem Schnabel krauelte und dann hob sie ganz langsam, heftig flatternd senktecht nach oben ab - 
sie stieg vorsichtig an und ich konnte sehen, dass sie jeden Moment damit rechnete, gegen die Decke zu stossen. 

Aber da war nichts - es ging höher und höher - und je höher es ging, desto zügiger ging es. 

Schließlich erreichte sie die Höhe des Giebels und spürte vermutlich den Wind - da flog sie dann waagerecht / schräg weiter aufwärts 
Richtung Süd /Westen - ihr Flugbild war klar und flüssig, wie es sein sollte - sie stiess auf einen Schwarm Schwalben und als sie 
in den Pulk geriet, verlor ich sie aus den Augen - ich konnte sie von den anderen nicht mehr unterscheiden. 

Der gesamte Schwarm zog Richtung Koppeln - und da ich nirgends eine einzelne Schwalbe habe ausscheren sehen, nehme ich an, 
dass Wynni von dem Schwarm "mitgerissen" wurde.......

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch, ihr zu wünschen, dass entweder dieses große Wunder geschieht ......
...oder, dass ein Greifvogel oder eine Wand sie schnell erlösen. 

Hauptsache sie stürzt nirgends ab und wird von irgend jemandem aufgesammelt und zu Tode gepflegt......

Hier noch ein paar Bilder: 

Morgens drinnen: 

  

Draußen im Flexarium: 

              
...und dass ist der Himmel, in den sie genau von dort, wo ich hinterher stand zum fotografieren, in die unendliche Weit flog:


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2016)

Ich wünsche ihr  einen langen Fug
Und du lass dich drücken, in meinen Augen alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2016)

Ja, da fehlen einem die Worte ...  
Ich denke auch, dass Du alles richtig gemacht hast.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> in die unendliche Weit flog:


Du hast alles richtig gemacht würde ich sagen.


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin,
fühl dich gedrückt. Ich sitz hier und schniefe leise vor mich hin. Aber ich bin sicher, es ist richtig so. 

Und wer weiß? Wir wissen so wenig über die Wahrnehmung der Vögel - vielleicht braucht sie im Schwarm gar nicht so sehr das Sehvermögen, sondern andere Sinne? 
Auf jeden Fall hat sie das Wichtigste in ihrem Leben erlebt: Sie durfte in Freiheit __ fliegen. Etwas, von dem wir nur träumen können.


----------



## Krächzi (24. Aug. 2016)

Finde ich auch. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Kirstin, 
was für ein wunderbares Geschenk hast Du diesem kleinen Vogel bereitet! 
Ich danke Dir von Herzen dafür,
Kathrin


----------



## Daufi (24. Aug. 2016)

Das war genau das Richtige, Kirstin, besser als alles andere - und - wer weis...??


----------



## Erin (24. Aug. 2016)

Ich schließe mich an...das war das Beste was du machen konntest, wünsche der kleinen viel Glück!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Aug. 2016)

was für ein bewegender Moment......irgendwie muss ich an die Geschichte der Möwe Jonathan denken....guten Flug kleine Wynni....


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe auch einen Kloß im Hals, schon seit der Diagnose des Tierarztes...
und finde es sehr einfühlsam und wohl durchdacht von Dir Kirstin, wie Du Wynnie in ihre persönliche Freiheit entlassen hast.

Musste bei Deiner Schilderung auch an die Möwe Jonathan denken.

Kirstin, ich hoffe dass es Dir nicht allzulange schwer ums Herz ist. Wynnie ist glücklich , ganz bestimmt.

Wünsch Dir weiterhin so viel Kraft, um immer wieder, so selbstlos, das Beste für die Pfleglinge zu tun.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Bine


----------



## Lyliana (24. Aug. 2016)

Guten Flug kleine große Wynni.

Egal wohin deine Reise geht, du hast viele gute Wünsche und Hoffnungen die dich begleiten.

Leb wohl tapferer kleiner Flattermann


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2016)

Hallo allerseits, 

 Danke für Eure mitfühlenden und unterstützenden Worte 

Es ist ein wirklich ein gutes Gefühl, zu wissen, daß man so viel "Rückhalt/Zustimmung" in so einer 
speziellen Situation hat. 

Ich glaube, es gibt kaum eine andere Schwalbe, die im Herzen so vieler Menschen einen Platz erobert 
und  so viele gute Wünsche mit auf den Flug genommen hat 


Von Claudi kann ich heute gar nicht viel berichten. 

Sie musste heute zurück stehen - außer, dass ich jeweils kurz zum Füttern und/oder Blumenstrauss 
verteilen bei ihr war, habe ich ihr heute keine "Gesellschaft" geleistet. 

(Ich habe mich bemüht, den Tag vollständig draußen zu verbringen und immer mal 
Wynni s Lockruf loszulassen. Ich habe nicht ernstlich damit gerechnet, dass sie zurück kommt, 
aber ich wollte auf Nr. Sicher gehen, falls sie in der Nähe ist, dass sie sich an dem Ruf orientieren kann, 
wenn sie will. )

Claudi s Gefieder wird immer besser und vollständiger. 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Schwanzfedern, dann ist sie "komplett" und sollte zumindest so gut __ fliegen 
können, dass sie raus kann. 

        

Fibi hat heute wieder viel geschlafen - allerdings "wachte" sie häufiger als gestern auf, 
um kräftig zu betteln und kräftig zu futtern 

Den ganzen Tag sass sie im Flexarium auf einem Platz. 

Da ich verhindern wollte, dass sie Schaden an den Krallen nimmt, wenn sie den ganzen Tag denselben 
Zweig umklammert hält, habe ich sie zwei Mal auf unterschiedlich dicke Zweige/Äste umgesetzt. 

Abends habe ich sie mitsamt dem Flexarium ins Esszimmer geholt. 

Mir erschien das sinnvoll, da sie ja am Abend zuvor schon nicht im Nest blieb, damit sie nicht auf die 
Idee kommt, im Esszimmer irgendwelche halsbrecherischen Mnöver zu starten. 

Ich habe ihr das Nest mit rein gestellt und noch mal versucht, sie dort rein zu setzen. 

Diesmal blieb sie drin und schien sogar froh zu sein, endlich in einem Nest sitzen zu können 

Ich schätze mal, ihre Füsschen taten heute bestimmt von dem ungewohnten Sitzen auf einem Zweig weh. 

Normalerweise können Schwalben, die auf Ästen sitzen, fliegen und Schwalben, 
die noch nicht fliegen können, sitzen nicht auf Ästen. 

Ich nehme an, dass sie gestern immer aus dem Nest "flüchtete" lag vielleicht an der Erinnerung an die 
Federlinge im letzten Nest. 

Jetzt schläft sie jedenfalls zufrieden in ihrem Nest


----------



## mägi (25. Aug. 2016)

flieg  wynni  flieg wünsche dir eine schöne freiheit


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2016)

IHr habt ja Alle schon ausgedrückt, was man so fühlen kann. 
Kirsten, es war richtig


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2016)

was für ein Tag heute - über 30 Grad im Schatten,
die Anzahl an Beratungsgesprächen habe ich irgendwann nicht mehr mitgezählt - es ging am laufenden Band

(am Furchtbarsten war die Serie von toten Mehlschwalben, die sich 
an Angelsehnen erhängt haben, weil die in den Nestern verbaut waren  - in einem Fall hat sich ein Elterntier wohl im Nesteingang so vertüddert, dass es nicht frei kam und dort verendete. 
Es wurde erst mindestens 24, evtl. 48 Stunden später behoben, da die Nachbarin da 
erst ihre Nachbarn (die mich anriefen) um Hilfe gebeten hatte - ) 

und dann........

Aber von vorne:

Claudi macht sich - sie ist heute erstmals vom Vogelzimmer bis in den Vorraum geflogen 

Jetzt muss sie nur noch etwas mehr Höhe bekommen (sie fliegt etwa auf einem Meter), dann kann sie endlich raus 

Ich schätze, die Tage sind gezählt, bis es soweit ist 

     

Fibi scheint ihr Nest zu geniessen.
Sie ist nicht ein mal raus geklettert und verhält sich exakt, wie sich ein kleiner Mehlschwalbennestling
verhalten sollte 

     

Dann kam heute Nachmittag eine kleine Rauchschwalbe aus einem Ort hier in der Nähe.

Seit gestern haben die Finder versucht, die Kleine und ihr Geschwisterchen, die
aus dem Nest gesprungen waren, durch Kunstnest,
Parasitenbehandlung (Schwalbenlausfliege) etc.
den Eltern zurück zu geben.

Es hat aber leider nicht geklappt.

Trotz Zufütterung durch die Finder fingen die Kleinen nicht an richtig lautstark zu betteln und die
Eltern haben die Küken nicht wieder angenommen.

Das Geschwisterchen, welches auch schwächer war, ist Nachts gestorben.

Diese Kleine wurde mir dann gebracht.

Sie hatte sehr blasse Schleimhäute und futterte zögerlich.

Außerdem hatte sie braunen Durchfall.

Sie wirkte ziemlich schwach/angeschlagen.

Ich habe ihr die Futtertiere in Kohlekompretten gebadet - am späten Nachmittag war der
Kot normal und die Kleine bettelte, wie es sich gehört 

Mal schauen, ob sie die Nacht übersteht - ich denke, diese Nacht wird darüber entscheiden, ob
sie die Kurve noch kriegen wird.

Da sowohl Fibi, als auch die Kleine noch nicht __ fliegen, habe ich das Flexarium gegen das
Kleintiergehege ausgetauscht (ist handlicher zu füttern) und dasselbe Gehege nochmal drinnen
im Vogelzimmer aufgebaut (als Schutz gegen Claudi).

Abends habe ich die zwei in ihren Nestern dann einfach umgesetzt vom Carport ins Vogelzimmer 

             

....und wer glaubt, dass es das für heute war: 

....um 21 Uhr kam Winnie aus Ratzeburg:
eine kleine Rauchschwalbe, die ungefähr so alt ist, wie der andere Neuzugang von heute.

Sie wurde bereits kurz gepäppelt - ich hoffe, ich bringe die Geschichte jetzt noch richtig zusammen - es waren heute mit den Telefonberatungen so viele Schiksale, dass ich 
langsam die Berichte durcheinander bringe.......

Eigentlich sollte sie nach erfolgreicher Parasitenbehandlung zurück zu ihren Eltern - zusammen mit ihren auch zu behandelnden Geschwistern aus dem alten Nest in ein neues Kunstnest. 

Aber die Geschwister müssen in der Zwischenzeit auch gesprungen  und von Katzen oder so gefunden worden sein - das Nest war jedenfalls leer und die Eltern weg, als die Bau- und Zusammenführungsaktion losgehen sollte.....

Die Ziehmutter hatte sie sogar mit bei der Arbeit und jedes Mal, wenn die Kleine bettelte, wurde gefüttert - sie (die kleine Winnie) hat wohl die ganze Firma unterhalten und sogar auf Meetings mitgeredet ....also es gibt offensichtlich
richtig nette Chefs 

Aber auf Dauer und im Hinblick auf die spätere Auswilderungsphase wäre das zeitlich so auf Dauer nicht zu machen gewesen.

Darum hat die Ziehmutter nach einer Lösung gesucht, ist im Netz auf mich gestossen und hatte gefragt, ob ich sie nehmen könne. 

Die Kleine macht einen fidelen, fröhlichen Eindruck und sieht sehr gut aus.

Leider ist hier auch geschehen, was ich dieses Jahr so oft erlebt habe:
die Ziehmutter hatte als Fütterungsempfehlung: Heimchen und Mehlwürmer 

Endlgültig kann man es ja erst sagen, wenn die Federhülsen aufgegangen sind - aber vom Gesamteindruck des
Schwälbchens glaube ich, dass das nochmal gut gegangen ist, zumal die Ziehmutter die Heimchen
gewissenhaft aufgefüttert hat, so dass diese eine bessere Qualität aufwiesen, als wenn man direkt die
gekauften Tiere verfüttert, und es war ja nur eine sehr kurze Phase mit dieser Fütterung. 

......tja....und kaum hatten wir Winnie in einem 3. Nest zu Fibi und der anderen kleinen Rauchschwalbe
gesetzt, kamen  und 21.30 Uhr Bonnie und Clyde.

Zwei Mehlschwalben, ebenfalls aus dem Ratzeburger Raum, die gerade anfangen, erste Flugversuche zu machen.

Auch sie wurden fehlernährt - ganz leichte Gefiederschäden sind sichtbar.

Sofern die Schwungfedern stabil sind (das habe ich heute Abend nicht nachgeschaut - ich kannte das Gefieder
nur von den Fotos von gestern) dürften sie aber mit den Schäden klar kommen.

Auf einem Foto sah bei einer Schwalbe die Schwungfeder komisch aus - kann sein, dass das eine Momentaufnahme war -
ich hoffe es zumindest.

Die zwei sind wirklich der Hit 

Die quatschen die ganze Zeit miteinander und streiten sich, wie Geschwister es eben so tun - da kann man
glatt stundenlang zuschauen 

Da sie laut Aussage der Ziehmutter  bereits erste Flugübungen gemacht haben und aber noch nicht sicher starten und landen
war es mir zu riskant, sie heute Abend ins Vogelzimmer zu setzen - ich kenne ja meine Claudi......

Also haben wir Bonnie und Clyde ins Flexarium befördert und dieses steht jetzt auf dem Esszimmertisch.

So, und jetzt muss ich dringend ins Bett - Fotos von den letzten 3 Neuzugängen gibt es morgen.

Ich wollte die Vögel heute nicht mehr stören......

....ach ja, falls irgendwer hier Lust auf einen spontanen Aktivurlaub hat........
...ich kann ein kleines Gästezimmer mit Etagenbett bieten - es gibt hier Unmengen an Kechern und Klatschen - wer
will ist herzlich Willkommen, zur Insektenjagd und Zöglingsfütterung


----------



## Krächzi (26. Aug. 2016)

Nur nochmal zur Sortierung im Hirn: Claudi, Fibi, Winnie, Bonny, Clyde - und die kleine Rauchschwalbe mit den blassen Schleimhäuten, die noch einen Namen braucht.
Wie wärs mit Flori - die blühende, damit sie wächst und gedeiht?


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2016)

Flori finde ich super!!!! - Also, das ist dann ihr Name 

Kurze Zwischeninfo - Rest folgt heute Abend: 

Fibi, Bonnie und Clyde (Susanne, falls Du hier mitliest: who is who?) sitzen im Flexarium draußen - 
Fibi im Nest, Bonnie und Clyde oben drauf und alle drei quatschen miteinander 

Die Vorwitzigere von beiden jagt bereits zu Fuss fleißig alle Insekten, die ich lebend ins Flexarium befördere. 

Winnie und Flori sind zusammen in Floris Rauchschwalbennest draußen in dem Kleintiergehege - auch sie 
scheinen sich pudelwohl zu fühlen, verstehen sich blendend und betteln um die Wette! 

Claudi fremdelt - sie nimmt kaum noch was aus der Hand - ich glaube, es ist soweit. 
Sowie ich sie ein einziges Mal richtig hoch __ fliegen sehe, werde ich ihr die Tür auf lassen


----------



## Ida17 (26. Aug. 2016)

Alter Schwede, bei Dir ist wieder was los!! 

Für Wynni wünsche ich eine schöne Reise, so soll es sein!


----------



## SuBo (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Tanny,
ich hatte die Namen keinem konkret zugeordnet. Allerdings würde ich die dickere clyde und die zurückhaltendere bonnie.
Ich freue mich später sehr, dass es dich gibt.
Danke für die Aufnahme.
Beigefügt ein Bild vom tag vor dem Umzug zu Tanny.


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2016)

Hochsommer, über 30 Grad, brennende Sonne, kein Windhauch.......
....und ich war den ganzen Tag nur am Jagen und Füttern.....
.....jetzt bin ich platt.....
aber den Vögeln geht es gut 

Claudi hat sich noch nicht entschieden, richtig hoch zu __ fliegen - aber sie wird zunehmend scheuer - 
ich denke, jetzt kann es jeden Tag soweit sein, dass sie raus geht 

        

Fibi habe ich heute Morgen mitsamt Nest mit ins Flexarium gestellt und das Flexarium raus in die Sitzecke befördert. 

Die 3 haben sich praktisch auf Anhieb verstanden und den ganzen Tag miteinader gequatscht 

Im Flexarium habe ich für Bonnie und Clyde lebende Insekten ausgesetzt und zunächst hat nur 
die Mutigere von Beiden (ich sage jetzt mal, dass das Clyde ist  ) gejagt, später sind sie beide hinter den 
Fliegern und Krabblern her gewesen 

Gegen 15 Uhr habe ich das Flexarium dann ins Vogelzimmer befördert und Bonnie und Clyde raus gelassen. 

Sie sind ziemlich begeistert durchs Zimmer geflogen . 

Lediglich mit den Landungen klappte es noch nicht so - Bonnie ist einmal so neben dem Ast gelandet, den sie angesteuert hatte, 
dass sie zu Boden ging. 

Da mir das noch zu unsicher ist, habe ich die zwei für die Nacht wieder ins Flexarium gesetzt - sicher ist sicher. 

Wenn eine von beiden da über Nacht irgendwo abstürzt und festhängt, wäre das nicht so der Hit. 

Damit die Nacht nicht langweilig wird, habe ich ihnen noch ein paar lebende, kleine Heimchen mit rein gesetzt. 

Das fanden sie außerordentlich spannend und sie liefen hinter den Heimchen her die "Wände" hoch 

               


Allerdings steht das Flexarium jetzt nicht mehr im Esszimmer, sondern im Vogelzimmer, so dass ich die zwei morgen früh gleich 
wieder raus lassen kann 

  

Flori und Winnie habe ich heute Morgen gleich zusammen in Flori s Nest gesetzt und sie begannen 
fast sofort zu "kuscheln" 

Zunächst hatte ich ihr Nest im Kleintiergehege auch mit draußen, aber das war keine gute Idee 

Rauchschwalben mögen es eben nicht hell. 

Sie haben immer sehr fleissig um die Wette gebettelt und immer, wenn ich das Dach dann etwas anhob zum Füttern, 
zogen sie die Köpfe ein. 

Also habe ich das Kleintiergehege auf die Diele befördert, wo ja auch Pummelchen und Sunny gerade ihre 2. Brut 
groß ziehen. 

  

Das fanden die zwei absolut super und ab sofort bettelten und futterten sie um die Wette 

      

Jetzt kann überhaupt niemand mehr die Diele betreten, ohne, dass die zwei sofort lautstark ihren 
Hunger verkünden 

...aber wenn Sunny oder Pummelchen Alarm machen, dann ziehen die zwei genau, wie die wilden 
Schwalbenküken die Köpfe ein und sind absolut still - egal, ob ich Futter hin halte oder nicht. 

Heute Abend sind die zwei dann mit ihrem Nest ins Esszimmer umgezogen, wo sie die Nacht verbringen. 


     

Fibi schläft auch im Vogelzimmer - aber in ihrem Nest im unteren Gehege  - und gegenüber 
steht ihr ein zweites Nest, wo die zwei drin hocken: 

      

Die zwei wurden heute aus Itzehoe gebracht. 

Der Maler hat bei der Fassadenreinigung eines 3 stöckigen Wohnhauses gestern wohl das Nest / die Nester 
runtergebrochen. 

heute Morgen beim Müll raus bringen fand eine Bewohnerin eines der kleinen Schwälbchen - später fanden sie noch eines. 

Die zwei haben also die ganze Nacht und gestern Abend und heute Morgen allein und schutzlos draußen 
überlebt. 

Beide sind sehr verängstigt und wirken extrem schreckhaft. 

Sie verkriechen sich tief im Nest und betteln noch nicht. 

Allerdings, wenn ich sie in die Hand nehme, und den Schnabel vorsichtig öffne, nehmen sie das Futter 
freiwillig, also versuchen nicht, sich der Fütterung zu entziehen. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, es ist lediglich unendliche Angst, die sie daran hindert, zu betteln. 

Darum stehen sie auch so, dass sie Fibi gut sehen können - ich habe die Hoffnung, dass Fibi s Gebettel 
sich ansteckend auswirkt. 

Die Verdauung der Beiden  ist auch noch nicht so ganz in Ordnung. 
Zwar hat sie sich im Laufe des Tages verbessert, aber etwas "schmierig" wirkt der Kot noch. 

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob die zwei die Nacht überleben werden - wenn sie anfangen, freiwillig 
zu futtern, denke ich, sind sie über den Berg. 

Soweit zu heute - so langsam ist meine Aufnahmekapazität erschöpft - für viel mehr Vögel würde ich es 
mit dem Futterfang wohl nicht mehr wirklich packen


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Du meine Güte...jetzt geht es aber echt Schlag auf Schlag...


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2016)

...ja,
2. Brut - ist jedes Jahr dasselbe:
mehr __ Parasiten, mehr zerstörte Nester, mehr Müllunfälle (Angelsehne und Co), mehr Vergiftungen durch Pestizide und/oder Insektizide......


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2016)

Respekt und


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...ja,
> 2. Brut - ist jedes Jahr dasselbe:
> mehr __ Parasiten, mehr zerstörte Nester, mehr Müllunfälle (Angelsehne und Co), mehr Vergiftungen durch Pestizide und/oder Insektizide......



Da mag ich nicht gefällt mir klicken....
Woran liegt denn das? Parasiten und zerstörte Nester kann ich mir denken, aber sonst...deprimierend.
Und ich frag mich wirklich welcher Idiot Angelsehne irgendwo rumliegen lässt


----------



## SuBo (27. Aug. 2016)

Wenn es keine angelsehne ist, dann kann das sogar mit pferde-schweif-haaren passieren, leider. 
Ist scheinbar bei uns passiert.
Bei uns hat sich auch eine Schwalbe stranguliert.
Ich konnte nichts mehr machen....
Leider habe ich darauf keinen Einfluss, wenn einer unserer Pferde schweifhaare lässt, weil es hängen geblieben ist mit dem Schweif oder sich scheuern u dabei welche verlieren....
Es ist total traurig, aber da können wir alle nichts machen. Aufmerksam sein um vielleicht noch helfen zu können.


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Oh je...das ist natürlich bitter, aber da kann niemand etwas dafür, zumal die Vögel Haare als Nistmaterial lieben. Bei uns am Stall beinhaltet jedes Nest Unmengen an Pferdehaaren, Schweif-und Mähnenhaare habe ich dazwischen allerdings noch nicht entdeckt, muss ich mal drauf achten. Allerdings stehen bei uns die Vögel schon bereit, wenn wir putzen und klauen sich das was runterfällt, am liebsten ganze Knäule, wenn man die Bürsten ausstreicht und die sind natürlich kurz...


----------



## SuBo (27. Aug. 2016)

Beim fell passiert ja auch nicht.
Nur Mähne aber hauptsächlich Schweif ist es gefährlich. Die sollte man lieber gleich weg schmeißen und denn putzplatz gut fegen.


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2016)

Was die __ Parasiten anbelangt: 
Zur 2. Brut schlüpfen die meisten Schwalbenlausfliegen. 
Deren Biss ist extrem schmerzhaft, weshalb die Küken rasend werden im Nest - die Folge sind dann oft Abbrüche oder 
Sprünge aus dem Nest. 

Mähnen-und Schweifhaar nach dem Putzen gleich weg tun (geschlossener Komposter, Müll - nicht Misthaufen!)

Außerdem kann man alljährlich die Nester kontrollieren - dort wo Mähnen- und Schweifhaare runter hängen, 
zum Nest hoch klettern und die Haare kurz abschneiden 

Was die Angelsehne anbelangt: 

Manchmal lassen Angler ihre zerrissenen Rest liegen - aber leider viel öfter liegt abgerissene Angelsehne in der Natur rum, 
weil Teiche damit abgespannt werden gegen den __ Reiher und wenn er die Sehne zerreisst und was mitschleppt, 
landet es irgendwo in der Natur. 

Ein Grund, warum ich ein absoluter Gegener der Teichsicherung mit Angelsehne bin. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2016)

...und ein weiterer Hochsommertag liegt hinter uns 

Claudi begrüßte mich heute Morgen vom höchsten Ast im Vogelzimmer 

Da ich beim rein kommen die Tür zum Vorzimmer offen gelassen habe, ist sie gleich nach vorne geflogen.

Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt und die Tür zum Vogelzimmer wieder zu gemacht.

Nachdem ich die Schwalben gefüttert und Bonnie und Clyde aus dem Flexarium entlassen habe,
habe ich Claudi s Kletterburg, ihre Badewanne, Futter, Blumenstrauss usw. nach vorne ins
Vorzimmer befördert.

     

Sieht etwas chaotisch aus, denn das Vorzimmer ist eigentlich Lagerraum für Futter (da einer der wenigen
rattensicheren Räume).

Nachdem Claudi sich da normal in ihrem Kletterreich bewegte und auch die Äste und das abgehängte Fenster
inspiziert hatte, habe ich die Tür nach draußen geöffnet und offen gelassen.

Leider konnte ich die Tür nicht beobachten, da ich dringend für die Schwalben jagen musste.

Als ich wieder kam, war Claudi weg.

Ich habe sie öfter mal gerufen, aber nie Antwort bekommen - eigentlich habe ich nicht damit
gerechnet, sie wieder zu sehen, da sie immer so sehr gefremdelt hat.

Als ich gegen Abend mit Ina in der Sitzecke sass, um mir kurz einen  und  zu gönnen, während ich Grashüpfer entbeinte,
hörte ich plötzlich, wie Claudi mich aus der __ Birke am Parkplatz rief!

Ich sprang auf, schnappte mir eine Drohnenmade und ging Richtung Birke - da kam mir
Claudi entgegen geflogen, landete auf meiner Hand,
erzählte, was das Zeug hielt und verschlang die Made 

Ich schnappte mir ihre Körnerschüssel vom Tisch und hielt ihr die hin.

Sie fiel über das Futter her und machte absolut keine Anstalten, meine Hand wieder zu verlassen.

Ich bin also mit ihr ins Vogelvorzimmer gegangen, wo sie erfreut auf den Ast unter der Decke flog und sich dort auch
nicht mehr wegbewegte.

Claudi verbringt die Nacht drinnen .....und hat ihren ersten Tag draußen offensichtlich super überstanden

   

Bonnie und Clyde waren hoch erfreut, als ich das Flexarium öffnete und da Claudi jetzt nicht mehr im
Vogelzimmer ist, habe ich das Flexarium und den Käfig darunter raus genommen.

Fibi steht jetzt mit ihrem Nest auf der Bienenbeute und Bonnie und Clyde __ fliegen fleissig durch´s Zimmer.

Natürlich haben sie den ganzen Tag fleissig lebende Insekten ausgesetzt bekommen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher,
ob und wieviel sie schon jagen.

Gebettelt und Futter von der Pinzette abgestaubt haben sie genau so viel, wie Fibi 

Bonnie hat sich dann irgendwann zu Fibi ins Nest begeben.

Dort gab es zunächst eine heftige Kabbelei, dann schienen die Fronten geklärt und
die beiden verstehen sich offensichtlich prächtig 

Fortan pendelte Bonnie zwischen draußen mit Clyde fliegen oder aus dem Fenster schauen
und zu Fibi ins Nest gehen 

Clyde bevorzugt den Platz auf dem Nest 

Die Truppe ist wirklich lustig 

       

Die zwei anderen aus Itzehoe waren heute noch den ganzen Tag unverändert verschüchtert 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die erlebt haben - aber es muss heftig gewesen sein.

Auch heute haben sie noch nicht gebettelt.

Ich habe ihnen bei jeder Fütterung ein Futtertier halb in den Schnabel stecken müssen - erst dann
frassen sie es freiwillig ganz.

Der Kot ist mittlerweile in Ordnung, aber ihr Verhalten gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht.

Da Bonnie auch bei den beiden ins Nest hüpfte und dort für einen halben Herzinfarkt sorgte.
habe ich die Zwei in ein Nest an der Wand verfrachtet - dort haben sie etwas Abstand zu unseren
Krawallnudeln und können aus der Ferne beobachten.

Nach wie vor bin ich unsicher, ob sie es schaffen werden.

     

Flori und Winnie haben mich seit dem Frühstück fest im Griff gehabt.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich auch nur draußen ein Wort sagte, hörte ich sie drinnen bereits lautstark
betteln: Hunger!!!!!

Die Zwei sind sich wirklich einig und ich kann förmlich zuschauen, wie sie sich weiter entwickeln 

Die ersten Fotos sind von Morgens, die letzten von Abends:

           

Dann mussten wir heute noch eine Retungsaktion starten:

Schon seit einigen Tagen dachte ich so im "Vorbeigehen" komisch, dass Sunny und Pummelchen so wenig füttern.

Heute war mir das dann endgültig zu merkwürdig und ich habe mir die Zeit genommen, das Nest eine Weile
zu beobachten.

Die Kleinen bettelten nur sehr leise und wenig und Sunny flog das Nest halbherzig einige Male an - Pummelchen flog
gar nicht mehr hin 

Ich habe mir die Leiter geschnappt und bin hochgeklettert:

Die drei sassen voll mit Milben und im gesamten Nest krabbelte es 

Ich habe die 3 also mit runter genommen und erstmal mit Kieselgur behandelt.

Dann eines der Kunstnester sauber gemacht, auch mit Kieselgur und frischer Einstreu versehen
und dann habe ich die 3 erstmal unten gefüttert.

Alle 3 hatten ganz blasse Schnabelwülste und wirkten sehr schwach.

Freiwillig nahmen sie anfangs kein Futter.

Nach der 4. Fütterung fing das größte Küken schwach an zu betteln, später sperrten
die zwei anderen auch den Schnabel auf - allerdings noch tonlos.

Sunny und Pummelchen interessierte das alles gar nicht 

Die haben ihre Kinder am alten Nest nicht einmal richtig vermisst!

Den Tag über habe ich die drei in Pummelchens altem Nest von der Stehleiter
aus gepäppelt.

Gegen Abend haben die 3 wieder alle mit Ton gebettelt - allerdings noch nicht so richtig kräftig.

Sunny kam 2 x schauen, war aber immer noch nicht richtig interessiert.

Heute Abend habe ich die drei noch mal richtig gefüttert und dann für die Nacht in das vorbereitete
Kunstnest unter der Decke befördert.

Sunny und Pummelchen sind heute Abend nicht nach Hause gekommen 

Ich hoffe, dass sie morgen früh wieder da sind und die 3 da oben so kräftig betteln, dass sie von ihren
Eltern wieder beachtet werden - andernfalls müsste ich sie wieder runter holen und mit füttern - und
ich kann ehrlich gesagt auf 3 weitere Schnäbel gut verzichten 

Egal, wenn Sunny und Pummelchen morgen früh nicht wieder loslegen, muss ich füttern - und zwar satt - die 3 sind viel zu spät dran,
bei ihnen sprießen gerade mal die ersten Federn - bei den anderen fliegen die 2. Bruten so langsam aus.

Die 3 müssen rasend schnell groß werden, wenn sie den Zug noch schaffen wollen.......

Soweit also zu den kleinen Krabben.

Was mir heute deutlich aufgefallen ist:

Mehl- und Rauchschwalben haben einen unterschiedlichen Geschmack:

Die Rauchschwalben sind verrückt nach Fliegen, Schustern, Heimchen, Grashüpfern.

Die Mehschwalben lieben Grashüpfer, __ Spinnen und wenn es sein muss Heimchen.

Fliegen finden sie blöd und Schuster sind auch nur zur Not akzeptabel........


----------



## SuBo (28. Aug. 2016)

Das hört sich ja sehr gut an, bringt bonnie u clyde. Schön dass sie sich verstehen mit fibi.


----------



## Krächzi (28. Aug. 2016)

Da hast Du ja wirklich jede Menge zu tun. Wenigstens ist Claudi halbwegs aus dem __ Schneider.
Die beiden zuletzut eingetroffenen Schwälbchen haben noch keinen Namen. Wie wärs mit Hanni und Nanni? Oder Sissi und Lissi?
Und die Kinder von Pummelchen vielleicht Tick, Trick und Track?


----------



## Erin (28. Aug. 2016)

Dass Claudi doch noch wiedergekommen ist, freut mich wirklich, schön 
Puuuh...das klingt jetzt aber wirklich nach viel Arbeit, dabei hatte ich vorher schon den Eindruck, dass du 3/4 des Tages mit den Findlingen beschäftigt bist 
Schade....wenn die Wochenende hier nicht ähnlich voll wären, würde ich sehr gerne mal kommen und dir helfen...


----------



## jolantha (28. Aug. 2016)

Also, Sunny und Pummelchen, das geht ja gar nicht. Man läßt doch seine Kinder nicht im Stich !!
Ich hoffe, sie kommen wieder


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2016)

Krächzi schrieb:


> Die beiden zuletzut eingetroffenen Schwälbchen haben noch keinen Namen. Wie wärs mit Hanni und Nanni? Oder Sissi und Lissi?
> Und die Kinder von Pummelchen vielleicht Tick, Trick und Track?



Tick, Trick und Track hatten wir schon  und Hanni und Nanni und Sissi und Lissi finde ich so "aussagelos" 

So etwas wie "Flori - damit sie blüht und gedeiht" finde ich schöner. 

Zumal, wenn die Namen irgendwie zu den Vögeln "passen", kann ich sie mir auch besser merken .....besondrs 
im Hinblick auf später nach dem Motto: "wer war denn gleich noch Sowi"? 



Erin schrieb:


> Puuuh...das klingt jetzt aber wirklich nach viel Arbeit, dabei hatte ich vorher schon den Eindruck, dass du 3/4 des Tages mit den Findlingen beschäftigt bist



Es IST ganz schön viel Arbeit - und das blöde ist, bei meinem Bauern im Kälberstall sind auch nicht mehr mehr __ Fliegen,als auf Blacky s Appelhaufen 

....habe ich wohl schon alle weggefangen 

Heute bin ich tatsächlich bei der Kaffeepause mit Tasse in der Hand eingeschlafen - und wieder aufgewacht, als sich der Kaffee
über meine Jeans ergoss 

Das ist hier im Moment wirklich oberstes Limit!. 

Glücklicherweise haben zwei unserer Reiterinnen von gestern auf heute hier übernachtet und fleissig geholfen 
.....und gestern Abend haben wir dann gegrillt 



Erin schrieb:


> Schade....wenn die Wochenende hier nicht ähnlich voll wären, würde ich sehr gerne mal kommen und dir helfen...



Jederzeit herzlich gerne  !!!


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Ich hab festgestellt das die __ Fliegen unwahrscheinlich gern auf Katzenfutter fliegen. Und zwar auf das welches wir unseren Igelbabys angeboten hatten. Keine 5 Minuten später summte es aus allen Richtungen. Nicht schön drum wurde das zufüttern auf Nachts verschoben da sind keine Fliegen unterwegs. Warum nur
Ihre Fressfeinde schlafen doch dann


----------



## Holsteiner (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Tanny, ich hatte die beiden Fritz und Franz genannt. Fritz fanden wir am Donnerstag Abend und namen in mit rein er saß unter einer Hecke zur Strasse hin
was gefährlich war. Freitag Morgen brachte meine Frau Bio müll raus da saß denn Franz vor der Terrassentür wie lange schon wissen wir nicht eingefangen
und zum Fritz gesetzt beide gleich am Kuscheln gewesen. Wir hatten es mit __ Fliegen versucht zu füttern aber nichts zumachen. Habe im Netz nach einer Aufzuchtstation
gesucht und die Adresse gefunden angerufen bekam Tipps zum füttern aber die beiden wollten so ab ins Auto und nach Tanny. Wir haben großen Respeckt vor Tanny und ihrer
Arbeit. Ich hoffe das die beiden bald zu fressen anfangen.

Am Donnerstag war ein Arbeiter der Malerfirma angefangen das Holz unterm Dach zu Reinigen meine Frau sagte zu ihm das eventull noch im Nest Vögel drin sind meine Frau kam
vom einkaufen zurück und fragte waren da welche drin wurde verneint oder hat es nicht verstanden sonst hätten wir sch früher alles abgesucht. Durch die Zerstörung sind
beiden wohl so ängstlich.

Viele Grüße
Holsteiner


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich hab festgestellt das die __ Fliegen unwahrscheinlich gern auf Katzenfutter fliegen.



 auf Hundefutter, tote Mäuse und stinkenden Pansen und Erdbeertorte auch - aber nur, wenn ich gerade keine Zöglinge da habe 



Holsteiner schrieb:


> Hallo Tanny, ich hatte die beiden Fritz und Franz genannt.



na super, dann haben die zwei ja schon Namen 


Heute war ein sonniger, sehr schwül-heisser Tag, wenig Wind und gegen Abend zogen mehrere Gewitter VORBEI - wir konnten sie
sehen und hören - aber sie hielten sich immer brav nördlich oder südwestlich vom Hof 

Claudi begrüßte mich heute Morgen wie immer und fiel über ihr Frühstück her.

Ich hatte die Tür gleich auf gelassen, aber Claudi wollte heute offensichtlich nicht raus 
Sie blieb den ganzen Tag im Vorzimmer.

Also habe ich ihr noch ein wenig umgebaut, damit sie es gemütlicher hat und ich habe ihr wieder einen
Blumenstrauß gepflückt 

 

Die alte Plastikblume, die schon Tyri s liebster Schlafplatz war, wurde auch von Claudi für gut befunden.

Die muss wirklich was haben 

     

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Zöglinge ganz, ganz häufig, wenn sie nach dem ersten Ausflug zum Übernachten zurück kommen,
den Tag danach drinnen bleiben.

Ich schätze, entweder müssen sie das Abenteuer erstmal verarbeiten oder sie kurieren Muskelkater aus.

Fibi begrüßte mich heute morgen fliegend 

Sie ist fleissig mit Bonnie und Clyde unterwegs,

Bonnie und Clyde können bereits beide im Flug von der Pinzette futtern und sie jagen auch
die lebenden Insekten im Vogelzimmer.

Eigentlich hätte ich die zwei heute schon raus lassen können.

Aber da sie sich so sehr gut mit Fibi verstehen, werde ich die drei in ein / zwei Tagen, wenn Fibi auch soweit ist,
zusammen raus lassen.

Als die Gewitter gegen Abend aufzogen, sind die drei zusammen in ein Nest gezogen - und da gehen sie auch immer wieder
rein, wenn sie zwischendurch mal fliegen waren:

           

Fritz und Franz waren heute Morgen wie immer:
tief geduckt in ihrem Nest - totale Panik, als ich mich näherte, keinen Pieps und
keine Ambitionen, Futter zu nehmen 

Ich habe ihnen heute noch einmal einen Tropfen Vit. B Komplex ins erste Futtertier gespritzt (am ersten
Tag auch schon mal).

Da Fibi mehrfach zu ihnen ins Nest hüpfte und auf ihnen rumtrampelte, ohne, dass die zwei sich wehrten,
beschloss ich, das Flexarium wieder in der Sitzecke aufzustellen und die Zwei mit ihrem Nest dort rein zu setzen.

Sie waren keine 5 Minuten draußen, da erlebte ich mein "blaues Wunder":

Beide hüpften aus dem Nest, flogen wie irre durch das Flexarium, wollten unbedingt raus und eine von beiden piepste sogar
(sie hatten bisher nicht einen Ton von sich gegeben) ....

Da ging mir ein Licht auf.........man wird wirklich betriebsblind 

Nach der Geschichte mit dem Maler und dem Nest bin ich selbstverständlich davon ausgegangen, dass es Nestlinge
ganz kurz vor dem AUsflug sind.

Dabei habe ich weder bewusst wahr genommen, dass die zwei gar keinen Schnabelrand mehr haben, noch, dass ihr Flügelgefieder
bereits länger als der Schwanz war.

Die zwei waren keine Nestlinge - es waren erwachsene Jungvögel (vermutlich erste Brut), die etwas klein geblieben sind.

Vermutlich hat der Maler nicht gelogen, als er sagte, das Nest sei leer gewesen.

WIe und warum die zwei dort gelandet sind, kann ich nur vermuten.

Da sie aber beide keine Kraft mehr hatten (oder die Koordination fehlte) zu fliegen und beide recht klein geblieben sind,
tippe ich auf Mangelernährung in der Nestlingszeit (dafür spricht auch, dass das Vit.  B die Flugprobleme gelöst hat)

Entweder sind sie im Nest vor dem Ausflug unterversorgt worden (vielleicht ist ein Elternteil ausgefallen), oder sie
waren Handaufzuchten, die fehlernährt waren und fliegen gelassen wurden.

Dagegen spricht allerdings ihre extreme Scheu - es sei denn, es ist ihnen so ergangen, wie Claudi - an die erinnerte mich
das Verhalten der Zwei immer, wenn sie sich im Nest duckten.

Wie auch immer, im Flexarium zeigten sie deutlich, dass sie fit waren und raus wollten.
Also habe ich ihnen das Flexarium geöffnet:

und beide flogen dicht hintereinander schräg über den Hof Richtung Koppel und auf Höhe der GAragen stiegen sie dabei in die Höhe.

Über dem Wäldchen vom Nachbarn sah ich sie noch zwei Kreise drehen, bevor sie aus meinem Blickfeld verschwanden.

     

Sunny s und Pummelchens Kids habe ich jetzt auch in der Aufzucht 
Ich habe sie "die drei Musketiere" getauft 

Über Nacht hatte ich sie ja in dem hohen Kunstnest auf der Diele gelassen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Eltern sie
gleich heute Morgen, wenn sie kräftig betteln, füttern.

Aber beide sind gestern Abend gar nicht nach Hause gekommen und heute Vormittag kamen sie nur zwei Mal rein, setzten sich auf
ihre Stammplätze, betrieben Gefiederpflege und schliefen.

Ihre drei, die ihnen genau gegenüber sassen, bettelten was das Zeug hielt - es war wirklich unüberhörbar - aber weder Sunny
noch Pummelchen würdigten die drei auch nur eines Blickes.

Auch hier kann ich nur vermuten:

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Sunny genau weiss, dass sie die drei nicht gross kriegt.
Pummelchen hat schon bei der letzten Brut nur einen geringen Anteil an der Fütterarbeit geleistet - ich glaube,
Pummelchen schafft einfach nicht mehr mehr.

Er wirkt alt - schon, als er aus Afrika dieses Frühjahr zurück kam, war er ja lange sehr erschöpft und ich befürchtete da
schon, dass er sich nicht mehr erholt.

Sunny hatte die Hauptarbeit geleistet.

Ihre erste Brut war schon später als die anderen Bruten flügge - die zweite Brut ist noch später dran.

Die anderen sind schon ausgeflogen oder stehen kurz davor.

Diese 3 sind noch total klein.

Nachdem ich bis Mittags keine Regung der zwei Altvögel beobachten konnte, entschied ich, die 3 Kleinen runter
zu holen und zu Flori und Winnie zu setzen.

Zum einen kann ich da mehr und intensiver füttern - und das muss ich, wenn ich die 3 schnell "hoch ziehen" will,
zum anderen hoffe ich, dass die 5 sich "anfreunden".

Das würde das Auswildern für die Nachzügler später erleichtern.

Flori und Winnie werden früher flügge sein und bereits erste Flug- und Jagderfahrungen gemacht haben, wenn die
drei anderen flügge werden.

Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass die drei dann von Flori und Winnie lernen können, was auf jeden Fall schneller ginge, als wenn
ich ihnen alles beibringen muss.

Flori und Winnie geht es blendend.

Sie betteln um die Wette und man kann sie förmlich wachsen sehen


----------



## Krächzi (29. Aug. 2016)

.....vielleicht wissen Sunny und Pummelchen aber auch noch aus eigener Erfahrung,dass Du Dich schon um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern wirst. Wozu sich so sehr abrackern, wenn man genau weiß, dass die Pflegemutter - bzw. in diesem Fall sogar die Pflegeoma (denn Du warst ja bereits ihre Pflegemutter) sich um die "Enkel" kümmern wird. Schwalben sind ja auch nicht dumm.


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Tanny, manchmal, also mehr als manchmal, also relativ oft, also ...
> ... würde ich Dir sehr, sehr gern eine ordentliche Kamera schenken.



 danke, aber ich glaube, das wäre "Perlen vor die Säue werfen" 

Ich habe praktisch null Ahnung - und vor allem null Interesse daran, mch mit all dem technischen 
Kram zu beschäftigen. 

Für mich ist meine Fotografiererei  in erster Linie eine "Dokumentation/Erinnerung" - und es muss schnell und einfach gehen. 

Kamera auf Ziel halten, Autofokus alles machen lassen, abdrücken, fertig - wenn alles drauf zu erkennen ist, bin ich zufrieden 

Eigentlich macht die Kamera dafür, dass sie ja wirklich "einfach" ist, schöne Bilder. 
Problematisch ist, dass sich a) meine "Models" nicht sonderlich diszipliniert verhalten und ewig rumzappeln (das 
macht es dem Autofocus schwer) 
und b), dass ich häufig wenig Licht habe, wenn ich die Fotos mache (z.B. die Rauchschwalbenküken). 

Ich fotografiere die Tiere prinzipiell nicht mit Blitz (gerade Wildtiere sind auf die 100%tige Funktion ihrer Augen 
angewiesen - ich habe keine Ahnung, wie sich der Blitz letztendlich auf die Augen der Tiere (die ja oft anders 
funktionieren, als unsere) auswirkt und insofern muss die Kamera halt mit dem Licht auskommen, was da ist. 




DbSam schrieb:


> Ein herrliches Foto mit drei vollauf zufriedenen Küken:
> (Hier finde ich es so richtig schade, dass es so unscharf ist. Die drei Mini-Vögel sind super ...)



 ja, das Bild ist wirklich klasse - die 3 sind aber auch zu süß, wenn sie so zusammen im Nest sitzen 

So tolle Motive bieten die Zöglinge alle nahzu täglich. 

Also ich kann Dir anbieten, nächstes Jahr in der Zöglingssaison ein wenig Urlaub hier zu machen. 

Da kannst Du dann den lieben langen Tag Insekten jagen, füttern und fotografieren soviel das 
Photographenherz begehrt 






Krächzi schrieb:


> .....vielleicht wissen Sunny und Pummelchen aber auch noch aus eigener Erfahrung,dass Du Dich schon um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern wirst. Wozu sich so sehr abrackern, wenn man genau weiß, dass die Pflegemutter - bzw. in diesem Fall sogar die Pflegeoma (denn Du warst ja bereits ihre Pflegemutter) sich um die "Enkel" kümmern wird. Schwalben sind ja auch nicht dumm.



 so schön die Vorstellung wäre - das glaube ich eher nicht. 
Ich denke nicht, dass ihre Kindheit noch Bestandteil ihrer Erinnerungen ist. 

Sie wissen, dass sie hier "zu Hause sind", dass es auf der Diele sicher ist, Kinder aufzuziehen, dass wir eher ungefährlich sind 
und dass ich ihnen die Tür abends auf lasse, wenn sie Küken haben, bis es dunkel ist - also alles, was wichtig ist. 

Alles andere denke ich "war gestern" und ist nicht mehr Bestandteil ihrer Erinnerung, da es für ihr heutiges Leben irrelevant ist. 

Ich glaube, Schwalben leben extrem im hier und jetzt und die Vergangenheit spielt bei ihnen keine Rolle. 
Deswegen sind sie glaube ich auch so fröhliche, lebenslustige kleine Gesellen 
....schwer zu erklären.............


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2016)

Nachdem wir heute Nacht viel Regen hatten und es kühler geworden ist, hatten wir heute zwar Sonne, aber 
auch sehr viel Wind - nicht gut für die Insektenjagd 

Claudi ist heute Morgen, nachdem sich die Wolken verzogen hatten, raus geflogen. 

Ab dem frühen Nachmittag rief sie immer mal aus der __ Birke und kam mir auf die Hand geflogen, um sich 
Futter abzuholen 

Abends verfolgte sie mich förmlich. 

Ich glaube, sie war unschlüssig, was sie wollte. 

Sie kam immer wieder auf meine Hand geflogen, erzählte mir was, ließ sich bis zur Vogelvorzimmertür tragen und....
....flog dann wieder zurück in den nächsten Busch. 

So ging dieses Spielchen bis ca 21.00 Uhr, dann entschied Claudi sich für die Nacht draußem im 
__ Holunder. 

Sie ist also heute nicht rein gekommen. 

Nun hoffe ich, dass sie die Nacht gut übersteht. 


Bei Fibi, Bonnie und Clyde "tobt der Bär" - alle 3 können im Flug von der Pinzette futtern und alle drei 
fangen lebende Insekten. 

Sie sind bereit (und heiss drauf) raus zu gehen. 

Wäre es heute nicht so stürmisch gewesen, hätte ich ihnen heute schon die Tür auf gemacht. 

So mussten sie noch einen Tag drinnen verbringen. 

Morgen soll es schöner werden und morgen werde ich sie raus lassen - die 3 können es gar nicht mehr 
erwarten - sie sitzen schon immer am Fenster und schauen sehnsüchtig zum Himmel 

Fibi hatte heute vormittag kurzzeitig ein Unwohlsein. 

Es fiel mir auf, dass sie mit dem Futter mäkelte und etwas abseits sass und recht still wirkte 

Ich habe ihr erstmal ein paar Futtertiere in einer Kohlekomprette gebadet und keine Stunde später war sie wieder 
ganz die Alte. 

Heute Abend sassen wieder alle drei im Nest und ließen sich für die Nacht noch mal richtig abfüttern 

Foto von den 3en gibt es leider heute nicht, denn mein Akku war leer und ich habe den Tauschakku zwar auf der Ladestation gehabt, 
aber offensichtlich vergessen, den Stecker reinzustecken 

Ich werde die drei auf jeden Fall noch fotografieren, bevor ich die Tür aufmache 

Bei den fünf Rauchschwalben gibt es nichts Neues - sie betteln und futtern und betteln und futtern.....ach ja, und wachsen......

....und wenn kein Mensch zum Anbetteln da ist, dann bettelt man sich eben gegenseitig an 

....wenigstens hier ein paar Bilder mit einem 10 Minuten aufgeladenen Akku


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2016)

Heute war ein Traumtag 

Als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam,
 

wurde ich von 3 Augenpaaren aus dem Nest abwartend betrachtet ....
...kein Betteln, kein Lärm 

Ich war etwas irritiert. 
Als ich dann mit dem ersten Futtertier kam, flogen die 3 nacheinander am Futter vorbei ans Fenster 
und klebten förmlich dran: 

sie wollten nur noch eines: raus!

Das sind die letzten Fotos: 

            

Draußen hörte und sah man massenweise Schwalben am Himmel. 

Ich bekam gerade mal ein Heimchen pro Vogel in die Schwalben - dann verweigerten sie jedes Futter.

Es war eindeutig klar: die 3 wollten raus - jetzt sofort!

Da ich nicht davon ausging, dass die 3 noch wieder zurück ins Vogelzimmer kommen, war es mir wichtiger, 
dass sie gemeinsam ausfliegen, als dass sie den Weg alleine finden. 

Also beförderte ich sie alle 3 ins Nest, ging damit vor die Tür und nahm die Hand vom Ausflugloch: 

Die 3 schauten erst mal erstaunt mit großen Augen zum Himmel und schienen den ANblick der Weite kaum 
fassen zu können.

Dann, nach ca 3 Minuten flog Clyde gefolgt von Fibi und kurz darauf Bonnie raus. 

Es ging gerade steil nach oben, dann drehten sie Richtung Koppeln ab und vermischten sich mit anderen Schwalben. 

Den Tag über sah ich nichts mehr von ihnen (was nicht heisst, dass sie nicht da waren). 

Gegen Abend jagtenn sie dann alle 3 plötzlich über dem Hof und antworteten auch, wenn ich sie rief. 

Dann waren sie wieder verschwunden, um schließlich zu sechst wieder aufzutauchen 

Wer weiss, vielleicht __ fliegen sie jetzt mit Flynn, Piepsi und Co. 

Gegen 9 Uhr waren schlagartig alle Schwalben vom Himmel verschwunden - auch meine drei. 

Sie haben ihren ersten Tag offensichtlich erfolgreich und vor allem satt hinter sich gebracht 



Draußen wurde ich stürmisch von Claudi begrüßt. 

Sie hat ihre erste Nacht im Freien erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht. 

Ihren Hauptaufenthaltsort hat Claudi in der __ Birke, die so dicht ist, dass sie dort nicht zu sehen ist. 

Immer, wenn sie Hunger hat, dann ruft sie von dort und ich sprinte hin und halte ihr ihre Futterschale mit 
Waldvogelfutter (Sämereien) hin.

Claudi kommt dann aus der Birke geflogen, landet auf meinem Kopf oder der Schulter, um von dort 
auf die Futterschale zu fliegen und dann ganz gemütlich zu futtern 

Bekannte hat sie auch schon gefunden 

                 


....und nun zu den Rauchschwalben: 

Flori, Winnie und die 3 Musketiere haben einen gesegneten Appetit 

Sie stacheln sich gegenseitig so sehr an mit dem Betteln, dass man kaum sein eigenes Wort 
versteht 

Die beiden großen, Flori und Winnie sind gewaltig gewachsen und ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass 
ich nicht mehr weiss, wer eigentlich wer war 

Die offensichtlich etwas ältere von den beiden (die Schnabelränder sind schon weiter zurück gegangen) 
hat immer noch Federhülsen, die eigentlich schon aufgegangen sein müssten 

Einige haben sich heute geöffnet und die Federn sehen beschädigt aus 

Ich fürchte, sie hat genau in der Zeit, wo sich die Federbildung entwickelt hat, 
durch Mangel- oder Fehlernährung (Mangel, wenn es Flori ist, Fehl, wenn es Winnie ist) 
dieses Problem entwickelt. 

Ich hoffe, dass der Schaden sich in Grenzen hält. 

Da die 2 die Ältesten sind und als erstes Fliegen werden, wird sie viel Zeit haben, auf der Diele erstmal zu üben, 
die Mängel (falls sie nicht zu schlimm sind) zu kompensieren, bevor sie draußen fliegt. 

Nachdem die Mehlschwalben ja  jetzt Selbstversorger sind, habe ich 3 Schnäbel weniger zu füllen  ......  dachte ich......
....und wollte die Zeit nutzen, endlich mal mit sauber machen zu beginnen (damit ich mich nicht bei jedem 
Besucher "entschuldigen" muss, weil es so bei mir aussieht.......

......hat sich dann aber erledigt: 

Nachmittags kamen Mic und Mac - zwei Rauchschwalben aus Winsen, die aus dem Nest gesprungen sind. 

Nachdem das erste Küken "rausgefallen" war, hatte die Finderin es zurück gesetzt. 

Kurz darauf war es wieder draußen und ein 2., was den Sturz nicht überlebte folgte 

Am nächsten Tag waren auch die letzten 2 unten. 

2 Geschwister haben das nicht überlebt, 2 wurden eingesammelt. 

Vermutlich Nestflucht wegen __ Parasiten 

Leider ist das ganze schon Donnerstag geschehen und die Finder haben die zwei eingesammelt und 
(da sie eine Katze in der Wohnung haben) im Keller untergebracht und dort gefüttert mit: 
Heimchen und Mehlwürmern  - genau nach Internetauskunft 

Da die Kellerlösung auf Dauer nicht praktikabel war, haben die Finder im I-Net gesucht nach einer Pflegestelle. 

Dabei fielen sie auch über meine Nummer. 

Schade, dass sie das erst heute fanden - sonst hätte man die Brut vielleicht retten und den Eltern 
wiedergeben können. 

Nun sind sie hier. 

Ich habe sie zu Flori und Winnie ins Nest gesetzt und sie verstehen sich blendend. 

Überhaupt sind alle 7 Schwalben irgendwie wie "ein Herz und eine Seele"


----------



## Krächzi (30. Aug. 2016)

3 sind weggeflogen und 2 neue hast Du bekommen. Wahnsinn, jeden Tag treffen neue Schwälbchen bei Dir ein.
Dass Claudi schon Freunde hat finde ich toll. Vielleicht sind es ja Clausi, Klausi und Klaudi.


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2016)

Krächzi schrieb:


> 3 sind weggeflogen und 2 neue hast Du bekommen.



Ja. Eigentlich wollte ich keine weiteren mehr aufnehmen, weil es wirklich im Moment am obersten Limit ist -
ich mache das ja quasi alleine und ich will nicht zu Lasten der Futterqualität (Wildfang) "Masse" aufnehmen.

Aber diese Kellergeschichte hätte mir dann doch keine Ruhe gelassen - sie hätten sie so 
niemals erfolgreich bei der Auswilderung begleiten können, wenn keine Bindung aufgebaut wird - also habe ich zugestimmt, dass sie gebracht werden....



Krächzi schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, jeden Tag treffen neue Schwälbchen bei Dir ein.



Ja, das ist immer so bei der 2. Brut kommen die meisten Notfälle......



Krächzi schrieb:


> Dass Claudi schon Freunde hat finde ich toll. Vielleicht sind es ja Clausi, Klausi und Klaudi.



Nein, die drei können das nicht sein.

Das sind Feldsperlinge und Klausi, Klaudi, Clausi und Claudi sind Haussperlinge.

Die drei anderen sehe ich nur noch gelegentlich aus der Ferne - besser, ich vermute, dass sie es sind - sicher
identifizieren kann ich sie nicht.


----------



## jolantha (31. Aug. 2016)

Kirstin, ich heilfroh, daß ich nicht so einen riesigen Kindergarten habe. 
__ Blicke ja mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr durch, wer wer ist.


----------



## Ida17 (31. Aug. 2016)

Huihui, ich bin soooo froh, dass Claudi es geschafft hat! 
Mir kam es wie eine Ewigkeit vor, als sie bei Dir war. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, aber man ist ehrlich erleichtert, dass Du es so toll hinbekommen hast und sie nun die Freiheit genießen kann


----------



## FamSchneider (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,


Tanny schrieb:


> Aber diese Kellergeschichte hätte mir dann doch keine Ruhe gelassen - sie hätten sie so
> niemals erfolgreich bei der Auswilderung begleiten können, wenn keine Bindung aufgebaut wird - also habe ich zugestimmt, dass sie gebracht werden....



wir möchten uns noch recht herzlich für die Aufnahme von Mig und Mag (nicht Mic und Mac) bedanken. Beeindruckt waren wir von Deiner Aufzuchtstation und Deinem Fachwissen über Schwalben allgemein. Du hättest uns doch wenigstens über die Schwalbenkasse informieren können. Nunja, es ist ja noch alles machbar Wenn Mig und Mag flugfähig sind würden wir sie gerne nochmals besuchen.

Viele Grüsse von
Olga und Georg


----------



## Tanny (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Olga und Georg, 

 gerne könnt Ihr jederzeit zu Besuch kommen 

Die zwei haben sich schon super integriert und futtern, was das Zeug hält 

Werdet Ihr aber auch heute Abend im Tagebuch sehen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## FamSchneider (31. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Werdet Ihr aber auch heute Abend im Tagebuch sehen


Wir werden die Entwicklung mit Freude verfolgen.

Beste Grüsse,
Olga und Georg

PS: Unsere Tieräztin war ja bereits vor unserem Kontakt von Mig und Mag informiert. Heute (musste mit unserem Hund zur Nachuntersuchung) habe ich ihr von Dir erzählt. Sie will unbedingt Deine Telefonnummer haben. Ist das ok?


----------



## FamSchneider (31. Aug. 2016)

Wir haben auf die Schnelle ein Video von Mig und Mag's Fütterung vom 28.08.16 ins Internet gestellt:
http://schneider-georg.com

Jetzt wissen wir es auch:
Wir haben 2 kleine Nesthüpfer in einer Lagerhalle (Karton) mit Mie-Nudel-Fertiggerichten (Mehlwürmer) gemästet. Und das aufgrund von Empfehlungen aus dem Internet und dem Zoofachhandel.

Wir hoffen, dass Du ein Nachsehen mit uns hast, liebe Tanny

LG
Olga und Georg

PS: Bitte nicht nachmachen, Tanny fragen.


----------



## Tanny (31. Aug. 2016)

FamSchneider schrieb:


> PS: Unsere Tieräztin war ja bereits vor unserem Kontakt von Mig und Mag informiert. Heute (musste mit unserem Hund zur Nachuntersuchung) habe ich ihr von Dir erzählt. Sie will unbedingt Deine Telefonnummer haben. Ist das ok?



Natürlich, gerne  
Wenn sie möchte, kann sie mir auch eine mail schicken - dann schicke ich ihr eine pdf mit einem Ratgeber, 

Demnächst wird es die Infos auch im Netz geben - aber bis ich die vollständig auf der Seite habe, versende ich sie per e-mail. 



FamSchneider schrieb:


> Wir haben auf die Schnelle ein Video von Mig und Mag's Fütterung vom 28.08.16 ins Internet gestellt:



 ein tolles Video 



FamSchneider schrieb:


> Wir haben 2 kleine Nesthüpfer in einer Lagerhalle (Karton) mit Mie-Nudel-Fertiggerichten (Mehlwürmer) gemästet. Und das aufgrund von Empfehlungen aus dem Internet und dem Zoofachhandel.
> 
> Wir hoffen, dass Du ein Nachsehen mit uns hast, liebe Tanny



Da könnt Ihr nichts für. 

Ich ärgere mich maßlos darüber, dass diese katastrophalen Infos durchs Netz geistern - und, dass man diese fehlerhaften 
Auskünfte auch in Wildtierstationen und bei Tierärzten bekommt. 

Die Opfer dieser fatalen Fehlinformationen sehe ich leider regelmäßig   (oder höre von ihnen in den Beratungsgesprächen). 

Aber da hilft nur: Aufklärung betreiben - je mehr Leute es "besser wissen" und es entsprechend weiter geben, desto 
mehr wird hoffentlich die richtige Info durchsickern


----------



## Tanny (31. Aug. 2016)

Heute war wieder ein toller Hochsommertag und KEIN Wind 

Ich habe Massen an __ Fliegen von Blacky s Kopf gekechert und konnte mir regelmäßig von seinen
frischen Appelhaufen genug für 2 - 3 Mahlzeiten wegkechern 

Claudi hat mich heute Morgen gleich wieder freudig begrüsst und ihr Frühstück eingefordert.

Die __ Birke scheint ihr Stammplatz geworden zu sein - sie ist so dicht, dass man die Vögel darin
nicht sehen kann - selbst, wenn man sie hört 

Nach dem Frühstück ist Claudi gleich wieder in der Birke verschwunden.

Erst zum Abendbrot hat sie sich wieder zu Wort gemeldet 

Sie ist sehr viel scheuer und vorsichtiger geworden und hat den Himmel immer genau im Blick,
wenn sie bei mir auf der Hand sitzt und futtert.

Die Feldsperlinge haben ihr glaube ich schon eine Menge beigebracht 

       

Die 7 Rauchschwalben sind total gut drauf.

ich glaube, die haben alle irgendwo ein "Loch" - egal, wieviel ich rein schiebe, sie
schreien immer noch nach mehr ......und es passt immer noch was rein.........

Ich war ziemlich unzufrieden mit der Situation im Kleintiergehege.

Normalerweise sitzen sie am Besten in dem Nest unter der Decke auf der Diele.

Aber in das Nest passen keine 7 Schwalben rein.

Andererseits möchte ich die zwei Gruppen auch nicht trennen, denn ich habe die Hoffnung, dass,
wenn sie sich als "Familie" sehen, diejenigen, die zuerst fliegen, denen, die zuletzt fliegen werden,
vieles beibringen können.

Also habe ich heute gebastelt und ein Doppelnest gebaut, was in die Aufhängung  passt.

Die Schwalben finden das glaube ich super 

       

Später habe ich allerdings die Dachkonstruktion noch mal geändert, denn wenn die alle größer werden und erste
Flatterübungen machen, ist dieses gerundete Dach vermutlich ein Risiko für das Gefieder.

Darum wurde es dann so (Foto erst im Esszimmer aufgenommen):

         

Dieses Doppelnest kann ich jetzt ganz bequem mitsamt Schwalben Morgens auf der Diele aufhängen und
Abends aushaken und ins Esszimmer tragen 

Dann habe ich noch mal Fotos verglichen und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Kleine mit den
Gefiederproblemen Winnie ist.

Jetzt heisst es Daumen drücken, dass die Schäden sich in Grenzen halten.......


----------



## Erin (1. Sep. 2016)

Daumen sind ganz fest gedrückt! Das klappt, muss einfach!

Die Fotos finde ich übrigens zum Brüllen, allen voran diejenigen, wo sie sich gegenseitig anbetteln, aber auch diese....weiß gar nicht warum, aber irgendwie sind sie nicht nur süß, sondern auch lustig
Und deine Diele gefällt mir auch


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Und deine Diele gefällt mir auch



 danke..... wie gut, dass ich nur unscharfe Fotos hinbekomme....
....  sonst könnte man gestochen scharf den ganzen Dreck sehen


----------



## Erin (1. Sep. 2016)

Och...ich hab 4 Kinder...meine Ex-Schwiegermutter sagte immer, bei dir auf der Treppe kann man Kartoffeln pflanzen  Alles halb so wild, gibt wichtigeres


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2016)

erstmal Danke Euch allen - freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt 

....und durch die link-Frage von Dir, Lara, habe ich direkt auch noch 
gelernt, dass man den link hinter einen anderen Text legen kann 
....und gleich mal meine Signatur verschönert.......

....die Wunder der Technik....ich staune immer wieder 


Eigentlich war heute wieder tolles Wetter, aber leider so windig, dass die Insektenjagd wieder 
"anstrengend" war.........

Claudi hat mich am Morgen gleich wie gestern begrüsst. 

Sie wird offensichtlich sicherer draußen, denn sie wird wieder zutraulicher 

3 x hat sie Bescheid gesagt, dass sie Hunger hat (aus der __ Birke) und dann ganz gemütlich auf 
meiner Hand gesessen und gespeist 

Ansonsten war nichts besonderes......


Die Schwalben sind krall wie eh und je. 

Winnie ist eindeutig mit Abstand die Älteste von den 7. 

Ihr Schnabelwulst hat sich nahezu komplett verabschiedet und ihre Flügelfedern sind bereits deutlich 
länger, als bei den anderen. 

  

Gleichzeitig hatte sie immer noch gewaltig viele Federhülsen - deutlich mehr, als die 
jüngsten 3 von Sunny und Pummelchen 

Mich erinnerte das stark an Claudi und ich habe ein wenig recherchiert. 

Wenn die Federhülsen sich nicht rechtzeitig öffnen, wird die Feder beschädigt oder zerstört, 
wenn die Federhülse zu dick (und damit zu eng) ist, entwickelt sich die Feder gar niccht erst richtig 
(das war schätze ich bei Claudi der Fall). 

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass fehlerhafte Ernährung die Hülsen in ihrem Aufbau so verändern kann, 
dass sie zu eng, zu dick und oder zu unelastisch werden - ähnlich, wie bei uns Finger- oder Fussnägel 
und Haare unter Mangelernährung leiden. 

Damit Winnie am Ende nicht aussieht, wie Claudi damals, habe ich heute Morgen die Hülsen ganz 
vorsichtig mit einer flachen Pinzette "angedrückt" (also* nicht* ab gemacht). 

*Bitte das niemals machen, wenn Ihr nicht 100% sicher seid, dass die Hülsen da nicht mehr hin gehören. 
Wenn sie zu früh beschädigt/entfernt werden, führt das genau so zu Schäden,  wie wenn sie nicht auf gehen*. 

Kaum hatte ich das getan, begann Winnie mit ausgiebiger Gefiederpflege und in weniger als einer Stunde hatte 
sie alle Hülsen runter geputzt  

So schlimm, wie bei Claudi damals sieht das Gefieder zum Glück nicht aus - aber es ist schon sichtbar 
beschädigt. 

            

Ich hoffe, dass sich noch einiges glättet. 

Seit die Hülsen ab sind, macht Winnie auch ausgiebig Flügelschlageübungen im Nest. 

Man merkt ihr heute deutlich an, dass sie älter ist, als die anderen - sie hält sich immer etwas 
"abseits" von den "Kleinkindern". 

    

Ich hatte sie probehalber mit den zwei Kleinsten in eines der Nester gesetzt, weil ich ausschließen 
wollte, dass sie sich nur abseits hält, weil die anderen sie unterbuttern - aber das fand sie blöd - sie kletterte 
eiligst runter auf den Esstisch, lief rüber zum anderen Nest und kletterte da wieder rein 

Ich rechne damit, dass Winnie demnächst ihren ersten Flugversuch unternimmt. 

Da ich nicht ausschließen konnte, dass sie es evtl. heute schon macht (was aber nicht der Fall war), 
habe ich heute das Ausflugloch auf der Diele tagsüber verschlossen, damit die anderen Jungschwalben am Tag 
nicht rein kommen. 

Sie werden, wie es immer geschieht, die Kleinen bei hrem ersten Flugversuch "angreifen" und ein wenig 
scheuchen. 

Normalerweise ist das unproblematisch. 

Da ich aber keine Ahnung habe, wie sich Winnies Gefieder verhalten wird, ist mir das Risiko zu gross, dass 
sie mit den anderen Jungschwalben bei ihrem ersten Flugversuch Probleme bekommt. 

Die anderen 6 scheinen sich gut zu entwickeln 

Ich habe beim Füttern immer darauf geachtet, dass die Kleinsten Schwalben die größten Futtertiere bekommen, 
damit sie sich mit der Entwicklung ein wenig an die größeren Schwalben angleichen können. 

Sieht gut aus 

      

...und das ist der Teil ihrer Hinterlassenschaften, die unter dem Nest innerhalb eines halben Tages auf dem 
Korbrand und nicht auf dem Fussboden landen 

  

...also über mangelnde Verdauung muss ich mich bei den Kleinen nicht beklagen 

Bei der Fütterung muss ich angesichts der Menge an Schwalben auf Ergänzung mit Heimchen zurück greifen. 

Die Schwalben bekommen mindestens 50 - besser 70 % der Tagesration Wildfang und den Rest (gut genährte) Heimchen. 

Dabei versuche ich außer bei der ersten Mahlzeit morgens immer Wildfang und Heimchen zu "mischen".


----------



## Tanny (2. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt, was man dort dann alles zu lesen bekommt



 danke für das Lob 

da ich zur Zeit mit den Vögeln rund um die Uhr gefordert bin, versuche ich jetzt erst mal zügig die bereits existenten Texte 
aus meinem Ratgeber dort unterzubringen, damit so viel Info wie möglich schnellstens verfügbar ist. 

Wenn die Vögel weg sind und ich hier sauber gemacht habe  werde ich mich dann intensiv um die Seite kümmern 


Heute war ein sehr wechselhafter Tag. 
Wenn die Sonne schien,war der Jagderfolg super, wenn es regnete und wehte war es eher mau 

Mit Claudi war heute alles wie gestern. 

Ich habe mal versucht, sie zu fotografieren, wenn sie auf der Futterschale sitzt 

Da ich die Kamera sehr weit weg halten musste, damit Claudi nicht wegfliegt, habe ich die Einstellung praktisch 
"blind" gemacht - hat aber fuktioniert 

            

Bei den Schwalben war "alles wie immer" - die linke Truppe - allen voran Winnie - balanciert zunehmend auf dem 
Nestrand rum. 

Ich rechne täglich damit, dass Winnie und/oder ein oder zwei der anderen ihren ersten Flugversuch starten. 

Die Fotos habe ich heute nach der letzten Fütterung gemacht, als die 7 bereits anfingen, 
ihre Schlafpositionen zu suchen 

           

Heute hatte Winnie Besuch 

Ihre Ziehmutter war da und hat fleißig mit mir gejagt und die 7 Mimmersatts gefüttert. 

Das war fast wie "Urlaub" 

Während sie gefüttert hat, konnte ich die anderen Tiere versorgen und eine gemütliche 
+ Pause machen 

Es war ein richtig schöner Nachmittag/Abend und ich glaube, Winnies Ziehmutter hat gefallen, wie 
die Schwalben drauf sind


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2016)

Claudi lässt sich das aber ganz schön gut gehen. Die Freiheit genießen aber zum Futtern zurück zu Mama.
Und die Schwalben - einfach nur süss!


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ups, da habe ich ja richtig Arbeit für euch alle angeschoben.......



 genau....und damit vielen Vögeln hoffentlich geholfen 


Heute war das Wetter sehr durchwachsen, aber Blacky hatte Mitleid mit mir 
(ich sah wohl so "fertig" aus )

....er hat jedes Mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten geäppelt, wenn ich die Weide betrat - ich musste 
also gar nicht warten, bis ein Pferd sich bequemt. 

Wenn wegen Wind und Regens nirgends mehr __ Fliegen zu finden sind: auf einem ganz frischen Pferdehaufen sitzen 
sie die ersten 3-4 Minuten zu Hunderten und warten nur darauf, weggekechert zu werden 

Claudi ist heute 4 x in der __ Birke aufgetaucht, hat gerufen und sich dann über sein Futter her gemacht. 

Seine Kumpel, die Feldsperlinge sind dann immer ganz unruhig ind er Birke. 

Sie können es nicht fassen, dass dieser kleine Spatz so selbstverständlich einen Menschen anfliegt und da 
ganz gemütlich futtert 

....und würden zu gerne auch - aber sie trauen sich (noch?) nicht........


Bei den Schwalben traute ich heute Morgen zur 2. Fütterung meinen Augen nicht.

Als ich zur ersten Fütterung  ins Esszimmer kam, war noch alles normal. 

Als ich dann zur 2. Fütterung kam, bot sich mir folgendes Bild: 

        



Die kleinen "Monster" fangen an, ganz schön rumzuturnen. 

So gestaltet sich eine gleichmäßige Fütterung ziemlich schwierig. 

Auch das Risiko, dass da einer bei seinen Turnkünsten auf der Diele abstürzt oder wohlmöglich 
nachts im Esszimmer bei ersten Turn- oder Flugversuchen hinter einen der Schränke fällt, st 
ziemlich groß. 

Darum habe ich die ganze Truppe heute doch lieber ins Vogelzimmer verfrachtet:

      

Damit ihnen nicht langweilig wird, habe ich ihnen "live-Fernsehen" verschafft: 

lebende Fluginsekten in rauhen Mengen 

Alle sieben verfolgen jeden Schuster und jede Fliege, die an den Nestern vorbei fliegt mit den 
Augen und ab und an schnappen sie auch schon mal nach den Fliegern  

Ich glaube, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann werden Flori, Winnie, Mig und Mag  ihre ersten Flugversuche starten


----------



## Krächzi (4. Sep. 2016)

Die turnen ja wirklich ganz schön rum.
Und Claudi ist wahrscheinlich bei allen Spatzen die Heldin, weil sie sich traut, die "gefährliche" Menschin anzufliegen und hat schon einige Bewunderer.
Spannend wird, was passiert, wenn die __ Birke mal ihre Blätter verliert. Dann hat sie keine Deckung mehr und wird ihre Tage wohl oder übel woanders Raubvogel-sicher verbringen müssen.....ob sie dann wieder ins warme und sichere Vogelzimmer will, und gleich noch ein paar Spatzenfreunde mitnimmt?


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2016)

Das Wetter war heute 

....entsprechend unangenehm war die Insektenjagd......
...meine Klamotten brauchen jedenfalls keine Waschmaschine mehr - die sind jetzt
gut durchgespült 

Claudi hat sich heute 3 x zu Wort gemeldet und in rasendem Tempo im strömenden Regen
(sie traut sich nicht unter das Carportdach) so viel Futter reingehauen, bis ihr Kropf zu platzen drohte -
der letzte Sonnenblumenkern schaute noch halb raus - der passte einfach nicht mehr 

Bei den Schwalben gibt es Neuigkeiten:

Morgens wurde ich stürmisch begrüsst von:

4 Schwalben im linken Nest und drei Schwalben im rechten Nest.

Als ich zur 2. Fütterung kam, sassen in jedem Nest 3 Schwalben:


 

Winnie fehlte 

SIe kam mir mit ausgebreiteten Flügeln bettelnd am Boden entgegen gelaufen.

Ich schätze, sie hat versucht zu __ fliegen und ist zu Boden gesegelt 

Ich habe sie dann auf den Finger hüpfen lassen und auf den __ Holzbock auf der Bienenbeute gesetzt.

Dort konnte ich dann auch mal mit gutem Licht Fotos von den Gefiederschäden machen:

       

Ich habe große Zweifel, dass sie dieses Jahr damit noch wird fliegen können.....

Ich befasse mich bereits mit der Frage der Überwinterung 

Ich sehe zwei Optionen, die ich optimal fände: 

entweder findet sich ein Platz, wo sie wirklich kompetent und in geeigneter Umgebung mit
Rauchschwalbengesellschaft, die ähnliche Probleme hat, über den Winter gebracht wird,
oder ich behalte sie hier, funktioniere meinen Esszimmertisch zur "Schwalbenerlebnislandschaft" um
und suche ihr noch einen Kumpel, der dasselbe Problem hat (was sich sehr schwierig gestalten dürfte - also, sollte
jemand von Euch jemanden wissen......)......

Winnie schien sich auf dem Holzbock mit Fensteraussicht sehr wohl zu fühlen, darum ließ ich sie tagsüber
dort sitzen (mit Rotlichtoption, die sie gerne nutzte).

Sie machte im Laufe des Tages viele Versuche, mit den Flügeln zu schlagen, stellte aber wohl immer fest,
dass die Flügel nicht tragen.

Dafür hat sie von ihrem Sitzplatz aus (sie läuft auf dem Zweig hin und her) mehrere Fliegen erlegt, die vorbei geflogen sind 

Als ich Mittags zum Füttern kam, waren nur noch 3 und 2 Schwalben in den Nestern.

Nr 6 (ich habe keine Ahnung, wer von ihnen es ist), flog mir fröhlich entgegen, landete auf meiner Schulter,
bettelte, was das Zeug hielt und nachdem sie ordentlich gefuttert hat, bekam ich noch ein
Abschiedsgeschenk in Form eines Kackflecks auf der Schulter, bevor sie zurück ins rechte Nest flog, um sich dort
in die Reihe der bettelnden Schnäbel einzureihen 

 die Kleine weiss, wie man sich eine doppelte Ration verschafft 

Nachmittags sassen dann wieder vier Schwalben im linken Nest und zwei im Rechten.

Am frühen Abend habe ich Winnie auf den Finger hüpfen lassen und sie vor die Nester
gehalten - sie sollte selbst entscheiden, ob sie da rein will oder ob sie lieber auf dem Ast schlafen will.

Sie kletterte ins linke Nest.

Als ich dann am Abend wieder kam, sassen 5 Schwalben im linken Nest und
Winnie und eine der anderen im Rechten.

Also es ist sehr, sehr viel Aktion im "Schwalbenschlag" 

         

....und alle verstehen sich blendend und fechten den üblichen Geschwisterstreit beim Füttern aus


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Was ist denn mit dem Pärchen aus Lübeck, die auch eine Schwalbe haben, die nicht dieses Jahr im Zug mit kann? Oder war das eine Mehlschwalbe? Und wenn ja, das geht gar nicht?
Ach mensch....so ein Mist aber auch...


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2016)

Ja, das war eine Mehlschwalbe. 

Eigentlich haben Rauch- und Mehlschwalben einander nicht viel zu sagen. 

Aber ich habe sie trotzdem mal angeschrieben, wie der Stand der Dinge ist. 

Mal schauen, was sie schreibt.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Ich drück die Daumen, dass sich eine zufriedenstellende Lösung findet...

_Ironie _gehört da oben übrigens nicht hin, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist.


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2016)

Schön, daß sich Deine zusammengewürfelte Großfamilie so blendend versteht


----------



## Krächzi (5. Sep. 2016)

Da gab es doch einmal eine Frau, die Gesellschaft für ihr ebenfalls gefiedergeschädigtes Schwälbchen suchte, und eventuell Wynni zum Überwintern genommen hätte. Würde sie nicht auch Winnie übernehmen?


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe sie schon angeschrieben, wie es überhaupt bei ihr aussieht - noch keine Antwort. 

Allerdings handelt es sich da um eine Mehlschwalbe - die haben sich mit Rauchschwalben nicht soooo 
viel zu sagen......

Aber bevor beide allein sind, würde ich es zumindest gerne versuchen wollen.....


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2016)

Kathrin, das finde ich eine super Idee und ein tolles Angebot 
....weiteres per PN

Heute war das Wetter zweigeteilt:
Vormittags Nieselregen, Wind und kalt, Nachmittags Sonne, windstill, warm.

Also Wildfang-Futter gab es heute reichlich und oft - besonders am Nachmittag 

Claudi war heute 2 x da, um sich ihr Futter abzuholen.

Ihr scheint es blendend zu gehen
Ihre Schwanzfedern sind jetzt absolut komplett und völlig perfekt 

Bei den Rauchschwalben ist den ganzen Tag was los gewesen.

Sie spielen offensichtlich "Reise nach Jerusalem" - aber nicht mit Stühlen, sondern mit Nestplätzen 

Diese Fotos mit wechselnden Positionen sind im Laufe des Tages entstanden - jedes Mal, wenn ich
rein kam, sassen sie anders:

               

Winnie ist 2 x aus dem Nest geflogen - bzw. hat es versucht.

Beide Male ist sie am Boden gelandet und kam mir zu Fuss entgegen.

Nach dem ersten Mal habe ich sie wieder auf den __ Holzbock gesetzt, den ich auch mit
frischen Brkenzweigen dekoriert hatte.

Als ich beim nächsten Mal kam, sass sie auf einem der tieferen Zweige im Kletterast in der Dusche.

   

Ich glaube, sie hat versucht, zurück zum Nest zu __ fliegen.

Das Nest ist etwa auf gleicher Höhe, wie ihr Sitzplatz auf der Beute.

Da der Flug "bergab" ging, hat sie das Nest verfehlt und ist auf dem tieferen Zweig gelandet.

Einmal ist sie mir aus dem Nest "entgegengeflogen" und auf meinem Arm gelandet:
knapp einen Meter vom Nest entfernt, deutlich tiefer als das Nest.

Aus Lübeck habe ich Antwort.

Die kleine Mehlschwalbe ist ausgeflogen.

Sie konnte mittlerweile so gut fliegen, dass sie drinnen zunehmend unruhiger wurde und immer
drängender raus wollte.

Schließlich sind sie mit ihr raus gegangen und sie hat sich glücklich gen Himmel verabschiedet -
genau so, wie ich es dieses Jahr schon so oft erlebt habe 

Die Idee, Winnie dort ggf. überwintern zu lassen scheidet definitiv aus.

Ich stelle mich jetzt mal langsam darauf ein, dass Winnie hier bleiben wird.

Einen Plan habe ich natürlich auch schon 

Ich werde im Esszimmer auf dem Esstisch eine Kletterlandschaft bauen, wo an unterschiedlichen
Plätzen unterschiedliche Lichtquellen zur Auswahl stehen.

Esszimmer ist also den Winter über verplant - aber ich habe auch einen sehr komfortablen
Tisch in der Küche 

Schön wäre es, wenn ich noch eine ebenfalls wegen Gefiederschadens wirklich flugunfähige Rauchschwalbe
finden könnte, mit der ich Winnie vergesellschaften könnte.

Dann könnten sie gemeinsam die Mauser abwarten und anschließend gemeinsam in die Freiheit ziehen.

Also bitte, bitte hört Euch alle ein wenig mit um (google und Co), ob irgendwo irgendwer einen Platz für
so einen Knirps sucht


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, ist das lustiger als Fernseh gucken  Zu knuffig die Bande!


----------



## lotta (6. Sep. 2016)

Unfassbar,
kaum war ich eine Woche lang bei meiner Schwester auf Mallorca, 
da hat sich hier bei Dir Kirstin und den Zöglingen,
so dermaßen viel getan.

Das "Schwalbenroulette", die mutige Claudi, die Sorge um Winny, der Ausflug der drei(Fibi, Bonnie und Clyde)...
Mir schwirrt der Kopf mit all den Vogelnamen

Danke Tanny, dass Du Dir neben der tollen, neuen  "Erste Hilfe Seite", noch immer die Zeit nimmst,
uns mit Deinen allabendlichen Vogelabenteuern zu füttern.

Du hast mir heute definitiv wieder mal, einen sehr spannenden Abend beschert.
     so      


Danke Dir dafür
Bine


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2016)

Heute war ein traumhafter Sommertag 
und sowohl die Pferde, die immer brav dann, wenn ich mit Kecher kam äppelten
und zwar da, wo es die meisten __ Fliegen gab als auch die Grashüpfer, die so nett waren,
mir genau vor die Füsse zu hüpfen,
sorgten dafür, dass ich in kürzester Zeit reiche Beute machte....

Lebendfutter für die "Flieger" zum Üben:

 

Fliegen von einem frischen Pferdehaufen:
   

kleine Zwischenmahlzeit:
 

 das war ein echter "Festtag" 

Bei Claudi war alles wie immer.
Sie kam 3 x Futter fassen - ansonsten ist sie bestens integriert in die Feldsperlinggruppe.

Ich würde sagen, sie hat es geschafft 

Bei den Schwalben ist der Bär los.

Flori, Mig und Mag fliegen 

Jedes Mal, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer komme, werde ich von den Rackern überfallen
und langsam gestaltet es sich schwierig, alle gleichmäßig zu füttern, weil sie immer
blitzschnell die Position wechseln, um nochmal dran zu sein mit Futter 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich von denen nicht für voll genommen werde 

Winnie hat diverse Male einen Sinkflug gemacht.

Immerhin schafft sie es jetzt, diese Sinkflüge so zu steuern, dass sie irgendwo drauf
landet und nicht zu Boden segelt.

Einmal ist sie gegen die Fliegengittertür am Fenster gesegelt und dann daran hoch geklettert,
um oben drauf zu sitzen und die Fliegen vom Fenster wegzuschnappen 

   

als ihr das mit dem Füttern dann zu lange dauerte, bis sie dran war,
ist sie vom Fliegengitterrahmen runter auf meinen Arm gesegelt:
 

Von den anderen habe ich einfach drauf losfotografiert und bei den Bildbeschriftungen
immer die Namen aufgeführt, die auf dem Bild sein könnten - ich kann es nicht unterscheiden:

die 3 Musketiere:

 

Flori, die 3 Musketiere, Mig und Mag:
         

Flori, Mig und Mag:
         

Flori, Winnie, die 3 Musketiere, Mig und Mag:
 

Flori, Winnie, Mig und Mag:

...der Schatten auf diesem Foto - da fliegt gerade eine an der Linse vorbei 
 

       

....also wie man sieht: Aktion pur 

Wenn die 3 Musketiere nicht in den nächsten 2 Tagen aus dem Nest kommen, was ich nicht glaube, da sie
viel jünger sind, werde ich die anderen 3 schon raus lassen müssen.

Sie sind heute schon super fit und ich denke, spätestens morgen werden sie gelernt haben,
im Flug von der Pinzette zu futtern und dann sind sie bereit, rausgelassen zu werden


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2016)

Das Foto, wo sich die beiden auf deinem Arm anquaken, ist ein Brüller


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Das letzte Bild....als würden sie sich gegenseitig anbrüllen


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2016)

So viele __ Fliegen wie Du fängst, bald müsste wer aufschreien weil es die Biester nicht mehr gibt   
Die Bilder... Kirstin, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein! Rotzfrech die Schwalben, bitte weiter so


----------



## FamSchneider (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Tanny,
so wie wir das jetzt verstanden haben, sind *Mig* und *Mag* bald bereit zum Abflug. Ist das so?
Wie es aussieht haben sie sich, trotz Mehlwürmern über 6 Tage, prächtig entwickelt.
Olga fährt keine langen Strecken und ich bin z.Zt. beruflich unterwegs um meine __ Fliegen zu verdienen. Wir würden trotzdem gerne kurz vor Abflug kommen (geht nur an Wochenenden), um den beiden ein Navi mitzugeben, auf dem unsere Koordinaten eingetragen sind. Wir würden für die beiden, im nächsten Jahr, gerne den stinkigen Mülleimer (Fliegendisko) in der Nähe des Nests plazieren. Das kannst Du ihnen schon mal mitteilen.

Viele Grüsse,
Olga und Georg


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2016)

FamSchneider schrieb:


> so wie wir das jetzt verstanden haben, sind *Mig* und *Mag* bald bereit zum Abflug. Ist das so?



,, nicht *bald* - sie *sind jetzt * soweit 

...insofern: Ihr könnt kommen, wann Ihr möchtet - je früher, desto größer die Chance, dass Ihr
die Zwei noch mal sehen könnt 

 das mit den Mülleimern werde ich ihnen ausrichten........ob ihnen das zusagt?

Rauchschwalben stehen auf Kuh- und Pferdeställe mitsamt deren Mist 




Heute war erneut ein super Jagdtag - zumindest, was __ Fliegen und Schuster anbelangt -
die Grashüpfer haben sich irgendwie immer verkrochen 

Claudi war wieder 3 x da und ansonsten ist sie offensichtlich mit der Gang unterwegs 


Bei den Schwalben wird es immer unübersichtlicher.

Langsam bekomme ich echte Probleme, alle gleichmäßig / reihum zu füttern.

Flori, Mig und Mag sind schon im Anflug, wenn ich nur die Tür öffne und dann geht der
Streit um den ersten Happen los 

Alle 3 holen sich locker im Flug das Futter von der Pinzette - und das auch, wenn diese
gar nicht für sie bestimmt ist 

....und dann ist einer der 3 Musketiere heute auch ein mal aus dem Nest abgeflogen 

Allerdings war er ganz schön erschrocken und sass dann etwas unsicher und verwundert
auf einem Zweig.

Als ich ihn ins Nest zurück setzte, war er glaube ich ganz schön froh - er hat es heute
kein zweites Mal versucht 

Flori, Mig und Mag sind kaum noch zu bändigen und absolut bereit, nach draußen zu gehen.

Ich werde angesichts der phantastischen Wettervorhersage vermutlich morgen Nachmittag
erstmals die Tür für die 3 öffnen und mit ihnen raus gehen.

Sie können alles und es ist perfektes Jagdwetter angesagt.

Außerdem sind hier zur Zeit wieder viele Jungschwalben unterwegs und
trainieren fleissig für den großen Zug.

Insofern weiss ich nicht, ob die drei morgen wieder kommen werden, oder ob sie
sich gleich den anderen anschließen werden.

Es wäre natürlich klasse, wenn sie wieder rein kämen und den Kontakt zu den anderen 3en halten.

Dann haben die 3 Musketiere es in einigen Tagen leichter, wenn diese 3 sie beim ersten Ausflug einfach
mitnehmen können.

Es wird spannend.....

               

Dann hatte ich heute geplant, ein wenig herumzutelefonieren, ob ich Wintergesellschaft
für Winnie finde.

Aber irgendwie kamen immer Beratungsgespräche dazwischen und so kam ich nicht zum suchen.

Gegen Mttag klingelte dann das Telefon und eine Stunde später kam Willi (von Wilhelm)
aus einem Nachbarort.

Willi muss richtig, richtig Pech - oder "Glück im Unglück" -  gehabt haben.

Vermutlich war er ein Katzenopfer 

Die Finderin hat ihn eingesammelt, als sie feststellte, dass er bei jedem Flugversuch seitlich umkippte.

Als sie ihn näher betrachtete, stellte sie fest, dass sämtliche Schwungfedern des linken Flügels ausgerissen
waren und sich auch noch ein paar kleine Federn lösten.

Etwas blutig war die Stelle, wo die Federn fehlten - ob es eine Verletzung von dem Räuber ist oder vom
Ausreissen der Federn kam, kann ich nicht genau sagen - ich vermute aber zweites.

Weitere Verletzungen konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Willi ist deutlich älter als Winnie - ich vermute, er stammt aus einer ersten Brut und war
schon richtig und eigenständig unterwegs.

Entsprechend hatte er zunächst panische ANgst vor mir und wollte auch auf keinen Fall essen -
obwohl er wohl einen Bärenhunger haben musste.

Im Laufe des Nachmittags hat sich seine ANgst gelegt und nachdem er beobachten konnte, wie
rotzfrech mich die kleinen Racker anfliegen und mir das Futter aus den Händen reissen, hat
Willi wohl entschieden, dass ich ungefährlich bin und dann hat er richtig zugelangt 

Seinen Flügel habe ich mit Traumeel behandelt und seine Futtertiere auch darin gebadet.

Dann habe ich ihn zu Winnie auf den Sitzast gesetzt und das Rotlicht angemacht.

Es dauerte keine 5 Minuten, da war Willi schon genau unter die Rotlichtlampe gehüpft und
hat sich da auch nicht mehr weg bewegt.

Die zwei, Winnie und Willi sassen den nachmittag einträchtig zusammen.

Erst Abends hat Winnie versucht zu den anderen ins Nest zu fliegen und ist
wie gestern zu Boden gegangen.

Ich habe sie dann ins Nest gesetzt - Willi verbringt die Nacht auf dem Ast.

               

Da die Zwei diesen Winter noch Zeit genug drinnen bei künstlichem Licht verbringen werden,
will ich morgen probieren, ob ich die zwei tagsüber im Flexarium nach draußen nehmen kann.

Zumal sie da die Möglichkeit haben, lebende Insekten zu Fuss zu jagen - vielleicht bietet das
ein wenig Abwechselung......

....und dann muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich mein Esszimmer zumindest einigermaßen
attraktiv/erträglich für die zwei für den Winter gestalten kann - das ist ja nur eine suboptimale Lösung....

...also falls jemand von Euch einen beheizbaren Wintergarten hat mit viel, viel Licht, vielleicht
ein wenig Afrikaflair und Lust, den zwei Kleinen ein Winterquartier mit Kletterlandschaft und Vollpension
zu bieten..........ich würde das natürlich beratend begleiten und wäre auch jederzeit bereit,
sie zurück zu nehmen, wenn es denn doch nicht so klappt oder zuviel wird.....


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2016)

Wieso kann eigentlich ein Tag nicht ein mal so laufen, wie geplant?

....stattdessen: Ausnahmezustand am laufenden Band 

Es war ein strahlender, sonniger Spätsommertag mit leichter Brise - perfektes Flug- und Jagdwetter.

Der Himmel war schwarz von Schwalben - den ganzen Tag.

Claudi ist jetzt bestimmt stinkig mit mir 

Sie traut sich ja nicht in die Sitzecke, sondern ruft von der __ Birke, wenn sie Hunger hat.

Ich serviere ihr dann dort ihr Futter.

Heute Morgen hat sie ja noch normal ihr Begrüssungsfrühstück bekommen.

Ich bin mir sicher, gegen Mittag hat sie ewig lange in der Birke gerufen - aber ich habe es nicht gehört, weil
ich ständig anders beschäftigt war.

Als ich gegen 18 Uhr meine erste  Pause des Tages machte, hörte ich Claudi lautstark meckern.

Ich habe ihr natürlich sofort was zu essen serviert und sie hat zugelangt, als hätte sie seit Tagen kein Futter gehabt 


Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich von der gesamten Bande lautstark begrüsst.

Flori, Mig,  Mag und 2 Musketiere flogen mir entgegen.

Winnie versuchte es auch - segelte aber wie immer zu Boden.

Willi wartete auf seinem Zweig auf Futter - und bettelte mit einem Piepsen 

Ich fütterte die ganze Truppe erstmal ab und ging dann, die anderen Tiere versorgen.

Der Plan war, gegen Mittag, wenn alles andere erledigt ist und ich vom Mittag bei meiner Mutter
zurück bin (Donnerstags ist mein "Muttertag"  ), zumindest Mig, Mag und Flori erstmals raus zu lassen.

Als ich zur nächsten Fütterung ins Vogelzimmer kam, traf mich der Schlag:

Mig (eigentlich habe ich keine Ahnung, wer von beiden) sass  am Boden und hatte einen
heftigen Krampfanfall.

Als sich der Anfall legte, nahm ich sie hoch - keine Minute später kam der nächste Anfall.

Ich habe mir erstmal Vit B Komplex aus der Küche geholt und ihr einverleibt.

Dann habe ich meinen TA angerufen, der glücklicherweise schon aus dem Urlaub zurück war.

Da ich beiden Schwalben gleich nach ihrer Ankunft hier bereits Vit B Komplex verabreicht hatte, wegen der
Mehlwurmvorgeschichte und sie seither mit Freifang ernährt wurden, "müsse man auch
in Betracht ziehen, das die Kleine eine Nervenentzündung oder so etwas
habe - dann müssten wir mit ANtibiose da ran" - so mein TA am Telefon.

Wir vereinbarten, dass ich gleich mit dem Kleinen komme.

Da ich sowieso hinfuhr, habe ich Willi (wegen des Flügels), Winnie (wegen ihrer Sinkflüge und
ihres mäkeligen Essverhaltens bei __ Fliegen) und Mag (der eigentlich so okay wirkt, wo mir aber
auffällt, dass er immer lieber auf dem Nestdach als auf einem Zweig sitzt) mt eingepackt.

Mig und Mag sassen in der Box eng nebeneinander und Willi und Winnie - also die Paare sind klar 

Auf der Fahrt habe ich dann erstmal mein Mittagessen bei Mutter abgesagt.......

Beim TA hatte ich zum Glück praktisch keine Wartezeit.

Als ich das Tuch (Verdunkelung) im Sprechzimmer von der Transportbox nahm,
konnte ich Mig und Mag nicht unterscheiden - die Krampfanfälle von Mig waren weg.

Ich holte zunächst einen der beiden aus der Box und der flog erstmal sofort fröhlich
durchs Sprechzimmer und landete schließlich auf einem Hängeschrank.

Das war Mag.

Der TA checkte ihn durch - er macht einen guten EIndruck - und ist sehr gut genährt 

Dann holte ich Mig raus - er bewegte sich zwei, drei Schritte rückwärts, dann war alles wieder normal.

Zu Hause begannen die Krampfanfälle mit diesem rückwärts schiessen.

Jetzt kam da nichts mehr.

Es könnte also doch an fehlendem Vit B gelegen haben.

Warum Mig trotz der Gabe bei seiner ANkunft und der anschließenden, natürlichen Ernährung
dieses Defizit hat - keine Ahnung.

Es hängt vermutlich mit der langen Mehlwurmernährung zusammen.

Jedenfalls soll ich jetzt erst mal beobachten, morgen noch mal Vit B und wenn alles unauffällig bleibt,
kann er auch raus.

Mag werde ich vorsichtshalber auch mit Vit. B zusätzlich versorgen, damit er mir nicht als nächstes krampft.

Willi s Flügel weist Verletzungen auf, die aber vermutlich in erster Linie vom Ausreißen der Federn
stammen.

Seine Chancen stehen sehr gut, dass die Federn normal nachwachsen und er dann normal wieder in die
Freiheit entlassen werden kann.

Winnie gibt uns Rätsel auf.

SIe ist leichter, als die anderen und mein TA hat sie mal "fliegen" lassen, um ihre Sinkflüge zu sehen.

Er meinte, es wirke irgendwie "energielos" - sie würde nicht richtig ausreichend mit den Flügeln schlagen.

Eigentlich müsste sie trotz der Gefiederveränderungen fliegen können.

Wirklich zu erklären ist das nicht.

Er würde ihr auch erstmal Vit B mit geben und dann vor allem satt Fliegen, Mücken, Schuster füttern ......
.......leicht gesagt: Winnie mag keine Fliegen, Mücken Schuster!

Ich trixe schon immer, um ihr pro Mahlzeit wenigstens eine Insektenkugel unterzujubeln, weil, wenn
sie merkt, dass Fliegen, Mücken, Schuster kommen, klemmt sie den Schnabel zu 

Grashüpfer nimmt sie gut - darum hat sie da schon immer mehr bekommen - aber am liebsten
hat sie Heimchen.

Da muss ich mir wohl jetzt was ausdenken, wie ich ihr mehr Flieger einverleiben kann......

Da somit die einzige, die ich heute hätte raus lassen können,
Flori war und ich sie nicht allein los schicken wollte, entschied ich, alle noch hier zu behalten.

Da das Wetter aber so toll war und die Sonne mit Sicherheit gut für alle ist, habe ich das
Flexarium wieder raus geholt und alle 8 Schwalben da rein gesetzt 

Willi ist sofort über die Badewanne hergefallen (obwohl er dieselbe auch im Vogelzimmer hatte)
und hat mindestens 5 Minuten lang ausgiebig gebadet (und die anderen haben erstaunt geguckt)

Alle 8 Schwalben haben den ganzen Nachmittag im Flexarium verbracht - manchmal sind sie
die Wände hoch spaziert, haben Fliegen gefangen oder auf dem Ast in Reihe gesessen und sich mit den
Schwalben am Himmel unterhalten 

Sie haben es alle sehr genossen - und Krämpfe traten nicht mehr auf bei Mig 

Abends habe ich das komplette Flexarium ins Vogelzimmer getragen und dort geöffnet:

Bis auf Winnie und Willi sind alle 6 Schwalben im Zimmer los geflogen und haben fröhlich durcheinander
gesabbelt und sich gegenseitig "gejagt" 

Winnie und Willi habe ich wieder auf ihren Schlafzweig auf der Beute gesetzt.

Als ich zur letzten Fütterung kam, sassen die 3 Musketiere, Flori und Mig im Nest und
Mag sass oben drauf.

Willi und Winnie sassen eng aneinandergekuschelt auf der Beute.

Alle haben super gefuttert und dann gabs nur noch Licht aus - und ich konnte endlich
so banale Sachen machen wie Wäsche abnehmen, Hühner ins Bett bringen, Post ausnehmen
( wenn ich die Zeitungen durchzähle, habe ich das vor 6 Tagen zuletzt getan), Hunde füttern etc.

Für Morgen mache ich gar nicht erst Pläne - ich warte ab, wie die Meute sich zeigt und werde
situationsabhängig entscheiden, was ich mache......soweit zu heute
.....
für Fotos war nicht allzuviel Zeit.

Die Bilder ausserhalb des Flexariums sind von heute Abend nach der letzten Fütterung:


----------



## jolantha (9. Sep. 2016)

Du meine Güte, die halten dich ja mehr in Trab, als eine ganz normale Kinderschar 
    Für Dich, zur Erholung


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2016)

Püh, das ist ja Stress pur.
Aber sollte Claudi nicht langsam mal selbst für ihr Futter sorgen und nicht immer drauf warten, dass Mama kommt?


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2016)

Ich glaube du solltest über eine größere Voliere im Freien nachdenken. Wenn du nicht soweit weg wohnen würdest


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2016)

ich würde sagen, Claudi kann schon lange selbst für Futter sorgen......
....  aber deswegen muss man ja  auf "Mutter s freie Küche" verzichten ....
....tue ich ja auch nicht 

Rene, das ist eine SUPER Idee 
....ich sag nur: Aktivurlaub auf dem Schimmelhof ......
....wir können ja für nächstes Jahr ein "Aktiv-Tümpeltreff" andenken 

Das Wetter war heute der Hammer!

Absolut wolkenloser, blauer Himmel, Sonne, kein Wind........super warm!

Selbst jetzt noch - glasklarer Himmel - sternenklar!

Ich glaube, das Wetterradar, wenn man die Liveshow laufen lässt, habe ich noch nie so
"unbewegt" gesehen:

http://www.wetteronline.de/wetterprognose/raa-besenbek

Claudi war heute wieder 3 x da, ich habe sie Mittags gehört und erhört 

Ansonsten war heute ein Tag, der mich hat staunen lassen 

Ich kam morgens ins Vogelzimmer und wurde sofort von 6 Schwalben im Flug überfallen...
....und zwei kamen mir auf dem Fussboden entgegen gelaufen.....

Für WInnie und Willi musste ich mir unbedingt eine bessere Übernachtungslösung ausdenken,
damit vor allem Willi nicht so abstürzen kann.....

Allen ging es blendend und sie waren extrem quirlig.

Von den Problemen des Vortages war absolut nichts mehr zu sehen 

Ich entschloss mich, die 8 sofort nach der Fütterung raus zu bringen, da das Wetter bereits so klasse
war.

Alle 6 holten sich ihr Frühstück im Flug von der Pinzette.

Die 3 Musketiere noch etwas unbeholfen, sie brauchten mehrere ANläufe - die
anderen 3 schnappten sich ihr Futter in absoluter Perfektion 

ALso brachte ich zunächst das Flexarium in die Sitzecke und dann habe ich die 8 Schwalben in die
Transportbox befördert und ins Flexarium gebracht.

Flori, Mig und Mag habe ich nur zu fassen bekommen,
weil sie damit nicht gerechnet haben - die 3 waren höchst empört 

Die 5 anderen haben sich ganz gemütlich in den Kasten setzen lassen 

Im Flexarium haben sich alle 8 gleich sauber auf dem Ast aufgereiht und interessiert den
Himmel beobachtet, wo schon unzählige Schwalben unterwegs waren.

Besonders Flori, Mig und Mag waren ununterbrochen am Quasseln und am Himmel
war auch lautes Gequatsche.

Dabei gab es ziemlich häufig von den Schwalben spitze Warnschreie, wie sie sie ausstoßen,
wenn ein Greifvogel gesichtet wird - fast immer kamen die Warnungen, wenn sie über die Sitzecke
flogen - ich konnte nie einen Greifvogel entdecken.

Dann ging ich erstmal auf die Wiese jagen und Ina in den Stall, Äppel sammeln.

Als ich hinter den Garagen war und um die Ecke schaute, traute ich meinen Augen nicht:

ca 20 Schwalben allen Alters kreisten und jagten über dem Carport und immer wieder flogen mehrere unter das Dach
und unterhielten sich (freundlich) mit meinen kleinen Schwälbchen - es war, als würden sie sie auffordern, mit
zu kommen 

So etwas habe ich überhaupt noch nie erlebt.

Als ich mich dann zeigte und Richtung Sitzecke ging, gab es sofort wieder Warnschreie!

Die Schwalben warnten nicht vor Greifvögeln, sie warnten die Kleinen vor Menschen!!!

Als Ina und ich Kaffee tranken, war der Schwalbentrupp am Himmel mindestens doppelt so groß geworden.

Es war wie eine schwarze Wolke, die so laut war, dass ein Gespräch fast nicht möglich war.

Flori, Mig und Mag standen in ständigem Gespräch mit "denen da oben" und
kletterten an der Wand vom Flexarium rum - sie wollten raus!

Die anderen redeten auch mit, sassen dabei aber weiter entspannt auf dem Ast.

Wir waren uns einig, dass wir zumindest die drei raus lassen müssten.

Ich überlegte hin und her, wie ich das am Besten mache.

Schließlich entschied ich, Winnie und Willi vorübergehend umzusetzen in das alte
Provisorium, was ich für Wynni gebastelt hatte, bevor das Flexarium kam.

 

Willi hätte ich sicher auch im Flexarium lassen können, aber mit Winnie war mir
das zu riskant.

Wenn sie versucht hätte, mit zu __ fliegen und dann weiter gekommen wäre als sonst, hätte ich sie u.U. verloren.

Und sie ist definitiv (noch?) nicht wirklich flugfähig.

Die Hunde habe ich vorsichtshalber auf die Diele gesperrt und die Tür zu gemacht.

Die 6 anderen ließ ich im Flexarium:

   

Dann habe ich das Flexarium geöffnet - die Vögel sollten selbst entscheiden, wer gehen will und wer nicht:

Flori, Mig und Mag sassen noch ca eine Minute da, schauten sich an und starteten dann
zeitgleich durch und flogen hoch direkt in den Schwalbenschwarm.

Dort wurden sie fröhlich und lautstark begrüsst und dann begann der Schwarm sich
aufzulösen und flog Richtung Tümpel, wo er sich jagend zwischen Tümpeln und Wiesen hin und her bewegte.

Es war, als hätten sie nur auf die drei gewartet

Die 3 Musketiere schauten sich das ganze an, rührten sich aber keinen Millimeter von ihrer Stange.



Als sie auch nach einigen Minuten, als der Schwarm abgezogen war, keine ANstalten machten,
fliegen zu gehen, habe ich Winnie und Willi wieder dazu gesetzt.

Auch sie machten keine Anstalten, "abzuhauen".

         

Nach ca 15 Minuten habe ich dann das Flexarium wieder zu gemacht, damit ich die Hunde wieder raus
lassen konnte.

So, wie die drei von dem Schwalbenschwarm aufgenommen wurden, rechnete ich nicht ernsthaft damit,
sie noch mal wieder zu sehen.

Aber ich täuschte mich 

Am späten Nachmittag tauchte wieder ein Schwarm Schwalben über dem Hof auf und jagte da ca eine Stunde.

Drei kleine Schwalben unterschieden sich deutlich von den anderen: sie flatterten mehr - genau so, wie es die
Jungschwalben, die zum ersten Mal raus kommen, machten.

Auf meine Rufe reagierten sie nicht, aber wenn die 5 anderen riefen, bekamen sie sofort Antwort.

Allerdings machten die 3 keine ANstalten, "nach Hause" zu kommen.

Sie flogen fröhlich jagend flankiert von den anderen Schwalben durch die Gegend.

Als dann ein Sperber auftauchte, warnten die anderen und ein paar gingen zum Angriff über, während sich andere
mit unseren Kleinen über dem Haus aufhielten.

Das war richtig beeindruckend! - Der Sperber wurde unverrichteter Dinge in die Flucht geschlagen.

Ich glaube, die 3 haben riesen Glück, denn sie sind offensichtlich von einem ganzen Schwarm adoptiert worden 

So irre viele Insekten in der Luft waren, so wenige waren heute "am Boden".

Da ich nicht den ganzen Tag jagenderweise von der Sitzecke weg sein wollte,
bin ich zu "meinem" Bauern gefahren und habe im Kälberstall die Tagesration gekechert - das ging heute
rasend schnell 

Abends gegen 19 Uhr habe ich dann die anderen 5 im Flexarium ins Vogelzimmer gebracht.

Kaum hatte ich es geöffnet, flogen die 3 Musketiere raus, drehten ihre Runden, jagten ein paar Fliegen und
setzten sich dann auf eines der Nester, wo sie offensichtlich übernachten wollen.

Für Winnie und Willi habe ich einen Sitzast und die Badewanne in die Dusche gebaut,
damit die zwei nicht so hoch sitzen und Willi nicht abstürzt, falls er seinen Zweig verlassen will.

Das scheint den beiden zu gefallen 

           

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann die anderen 3 nachziehen 

ich schätze, wenn sie so weit sind, werden sich ihre Gespräche mit den anderen Schwalben auch verändern und
ich hoffe, dass sie dann kommen und auch diese 3 "abholen"


----------



## Krächzi (9. Sep. 2016)

Habe gar nicht gewusst, dass sich Schwalben so solidarisch verhalten. Und dass sie von so weit oben überhaupt so gut sehen und sogar schräg unters Caport-Dach und dann noch ins Flexarium hinein gucken können. Interessant.


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2016)

Also Schwalben haben super Augen und ein genau so gutes Gehör.

Und sie __ fliegen ja auch rasnat ganz flach über dem Boden über den Hof - sie 
sind immer da, wo die Insekten gerade sind. 

Was das andere anbelangt: 
ich glaube, Ina hat da die richtige Theorie.

Sie meinte, dass das vermutlich daran liegt, dass sich jetzt alle Schwalben zu 
Schwärmen zusammen suchen/finden, um gemeinsam für den Zug zu trainieren. 

Da sie ihre eigenen Jungtiere gross haben und nicht mehr beschützen müssen, sind sie wieder sehr gesellig. 
(solange sie selbst Brut haben, wird ja alles angegriffen, was sich bewegt). 

Außerhalb der Brutzeit sind Schwalben extrem gesellig und ich denke, je größer der Schwarm ist, 
desto größer ist die Überlebenschance auf dem Zug für jede einzelne.


----------



## jolantha (10. Sep. 2016)

Manchmal möchte ich auch __ fliegen können


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2016)

...und ein nächster "Wahnsinnstag" ist zu Ende.....

Das Wetter war wie gestern - einfach traumhaft - Hochsommer im Herbst!

Claudi war 3 x da zum Futtern - zumindest 3x, wo ich es registriert habe, dass sie ruft.....

heute Abend habe ich versucht, mal wieder ein Foto zu machen - aber sowie ich die
Kamera auf sie richte ist sie weg - kamerascheu, die Kleine......
....insofern: nur ein "halbes Foto":

 

Im Vogelzimmer wurde ich heute Morgen wie immer stürmisch begrüßt.

Gleich nach dem Frühstück habe ich das Flexarium raus gebracht und die 5 Schwalben in der
Transportbox hinterher getragen:

Die 5 siind schon absolute Routiniers und nehmen es ganz gelassen und selbstverständlich 

       

Der Plan war, den dreien gegen Mittag - sofern wieder viele Schwalben da sind, anzubieten, auch
raus zu gehen.

Aber Ihr wisst ja, wie das so läuft mit Plänen bei mir 

Morgens war ich noch schnell zu meinem Bauern gefahren, um genügend Fliegenvorräte für den Tag zu besorgen,
denn heute fand wieder "Richterkurs" statt.

Ein Reitlehrgang bei einem EWU Richter, mit dem ich diesen Tag bereits seit 11 Jahren organisiere.

Seit ich meinen Hof habe, findet er hier statt - rein intern - für unsere Reitbeteiligungen, Reitschüler und Pferdebesitzer.

Es ist immer super nett und vor allem bringt es viele neue Anregungen.

Ich hatte mich zwar "nur" als Zuschauer geplant, aber davon wollte ich so wenig wie möglich verpassen, darum
Insektenvorsorge.....

Gegen halb 11, nachdem wir die Begrüssungsrunde durch hatten und die ersten sattelten, habe ich
noch mal gefüttert........und:

einer der 3 Musketiere sah die Öffnung, machte einen präzisen Sturzflug von seinem Ast durch den geöffneten
Spalt und entflog gen Himmel, wo ein Schwarm Schwalben fröhlich jagte und rief.

Einige Jungschwalben waren auch dabei und begrüßten ihn lautstark - ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob es wirklich
meine 3 von gestern waren, aber ich vermute es fast, denn es wirkte, als würden sie sich kennen.

Das war s dann wohl mit "Zuschauer" - da ich nicht wusste, ob der Kleine zurück will, musste ich an
der Sitzecke bleiben, von wo ich ihn den ganzen Tag gerufen habe.

Da einer nun schon mal weg war, habe ich den anderen zwei auch gleich angeboten, loszuziehen - die
schauten sich aber nur verständnislos an, rückten etwas mehr zusammen und ....... bettelten!

Also Klappe wieder zu.

Mehrere Male im Laufe ds Tages, flog der Kleine über den Hof und rief - aber weder die
Antworten der anderen, noch meine Rufe veranlassten ihn, einen Anflug- oder Landeversuch zu starten -
stattdessen verschwand er wieder irgendwo über den Koppeln mit den anderen.

Ab späten Nachmittag sah und hörte ich überhaupt keine Schwalbe mehr.

Ich rechnete ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr damit, von dem Kleinen noch was zu hören.

Ich hoffte, dass die anderen wirklich meine 3 waren und sie ihn mitgenommen haben.

Gegen 19  Uhr nachdem der Kurs zu Ende war
(von dem ich außer Vor- und Nachbesprechung nichts mitbekommen habe )

habe ich die anderen mitsamt Flexarium ins Vogelzimmer gebracht.

Die zwei Musketiere sind gleich auf die Duschstange geflogen.

     

Das Flexarium habe ich neben der Dusche auf den Boden gestellt
und einen Ast als Brücke in die Dusche gelegt, damit Willi alleine rüber
wandern kann und ich ihn nicht umsetzen muss.

Er hüpfte, Winnie flatterte in die Duschwanne. (als ich später wieder rein kam,
sassen sie aber wieder im Flexarium - es scheint ihnen darin also zu gefallen )

Als ich gegen 8 Uhr - es wurde schon dunkel - über den Hof ging, erschien kläglich
rufend eine einsame Schwalbe 

Ich rief sie, hielt den Futterdeckel hoch und sie machte diverse Anflugversuche - traute sich aber dann
doch nicht, verschwand hinter dem Stall, erschien wieder, neuer Versuch, erneuter Abbruch....

Es war eindeutig: sie wollte nach Hause - aber sie traute sich nicht!

Da es immer dunkler wurde und die Zeit drängte, holte ich kurzentschlossen das Flexarium
mitsamt den 4 Schwalben noch mal raus, die der Kleinen, die da kläglich um mich rumflog sofort antworteten.

Als sie das hörte, kam sie erleichtert an und landete ganz entspannt auf meiner Hand  und ließ sich
erleichtert in das Flexarium zu den anderen setzen, wo es ein lautstarkes "Hallo" gab 

Dann brachte ich das Flexarium wieder rein und öffnete es ein 2. Mal.

Die 3 Musketiere flogen auf das Nest, wo sie gestern auch geschlafen haben.

Winnie hüpfte raus in die Weide und Willi setzte sich lediglich um auf den dünneren Weidenzweig.

     

Der Kleine "Weltreisende" erbettelte sich hungrig drei Heimchen (__ Fliegen interessierten ihn nicht)
und legte sich dann platt hinter die beiden anderen zum Schlafen.

Ich glaube, er ist totmüde nach dem Abenteuer  

     

.....und dich bin froh, dass er wieder da ist 

Immerhin hat er einen ganzen Tag draußen gut überstanden - ich vermute mal fast, wenn er das
nächste Mal raus geht, wird er seine Geschwister mit nehmen.

Ob das morgen schon sein wird oder ob er morgen erstmal
einen Ruhetag einlegt, weiss ich natürlich nicht.

Die 3 anderen haben erwartungsgemäß keine ANstalten gemacht, noch mal wieder nach Hause zu kommen.

Aber ich glaube, dass sie es waren, mit denen der Kleine unterwegs war - insofern scheint es ihnen gut zu gehen 

.....ach ja, und dann hat die Web-Page der ersten Schwalbe geholfen 

Gestern bekam ich eine mail über die page mit Fragen zu einer Schwalbe, die seit 10 Tagen nur mit
Heimchen, Korvimin und Jecuplex (auch so tolle Empfehlungen, die man im www findet  ) gefüttert wurde.

Korvimin ist für "alle Vogelarten und Reptilie" und
Jecuplex ist für "Rinder, Kälber, Mastkälber, kleine Widerkäuer,  Zuchtsauen, Ferkel, Pferde, Fohlen,
Hunde, Katzen, Geflügel, Tauben und Ziervögel "

Bei beiden handelt es sich um ein Mineral- und Vitaminzusatzfutter.

Ganz ehrlich? So etwas würde ich nicht einmal meinem Hund geben - was kann ein Präparat taugen,
dass angeblich den Bedarf all dieser völlig verschiedenen Tierarten decken soll......

Die Fragestellerin fragte nach Vit B, den die Schwalbe würde krampfen trotz der Futterzusätze
(die ja angeblich Vit B Komplex enthalten).

-Ich empfahl ihr, sich die Lösung zu besorgen, die ich von meinem TA habe.

Später bekam ich eine glückliche SMS:
ein Tropfen in einem Futtertier hat die Krämpfe innerhalb
kürzester Zeit gelöst, der Schwalbe geht es klasse, sie wirft das andere Zeug in die Tonne und klatscht jetzt
Fliegen und fängt Grashüpfer und ist glücklich, dass es der Schwalbe besser geht.....
....und dann kam noch eine SMS, dass sie die Seite super findet 

....und dabei ist sie noch nicht mal ansatzweise fertig......


----------



## Krächzi (10. Sep. 2016)

Ist doch alles super! Toll, dass es endlich Deine vernünftige Seite zur Schwalbenrettung gibt.
Claudi konnte ich tatsächlich erst auf den 2. Blick in der __ Birke sehen. Sie müsste doch den Fotoapparat gewohnt sein, so oft wie sie schon fotographiert worden ist.


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2016)

...dachte ich auch, aber irgendwie findet sie es nicht mehr gut, so "öffentlich" zu sein 

....sie scheint neuerdings Wert auf Privatsphäre zu legen


----------



## jolantha (11. Sep. 2016)

Das war mal wieder ein " Gänsehaut " Bericht, über den kleinen Heimkehrer


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2016)

...verrückte Welt....
den ganzen Sommer hatten wir eine Mischung aus Herbst und Frühling
und jetzt im Herbst fängt der Hochsommer an ...

Claudi geht es gut, sie war heute 4 x da zum Futter fassen - allerdings immer nur kurz, weil 
dann irgendwo ein Greifvogel (oder Flugzeug) am Himmel erschien und sie in Windeseile 
unsichtbar wurde - ich würde sagen, sie weiss auf sich aufzupassen 

Claudi konnte ich wieder nicht fotografieren - aber die "Ungeheuer", die sie immer verschwinden ließen 

...eigentlich wollte ich die fotografieren: 
  

....aber erwischt hatte ich die: 

  

Die Schwalben begrüßten mich fröhlich - die 3 Musketiere flogen schon fleißig im Vogelzimmer herum. 

Der Kleine, der gestern unterwegs war, fremdelte. 

Er bettelte zwar und ließ sich auch füttern, aber er wollte nicht mehr auf die Hand. 

Darum entschloss ich mich, die 3 im Vogelzimmer zu lassen - ich glaube, den 
Kleinen hätte ich mit dem Flexarium  total geschockt.  

Winnie und Willi habe ich wie immer raus ins Flexarium gebracht. 

Nach der ersten Mahlzeit habe ich die Tür zum Vogelzimmer auf gelassen. 

Die 3 sollten selbst entscheiden, ob sie raus wollten oder nicht. 

Als ich zur nächsten Fütterung kam - der Himmel war schon voller Schwalben, waren 
nur noch 2 da. 

EIner von denen, die gestern noch hier waren, hatte den Weg nach draußen gefunden 

Nachdem ich die anderen zwei abgefüttert hatte, flog der Kleine, der gestern schon unterwegs war ins 
Vorzimmer - gefolgt von Nr. 3 - drehte dort eine Runde und dann ging es zur Tür raus. 

Nr. 3 war ihr dicht auf den Versen 

Die Zwei wurden lautstark am Himmel von vielen anderen Schwalben begrüßt und dann zog der 
ganze Schwarm erstmal Richtung Koppeln davon. 

Dies sind die letzten Fotos von den dreien heute Morgen: 

        

Gegen Mittag kam der Kleine, der am "Pummeligsten" aussah, in die Sitzecke - kam direkt 
zu mir, landete auf meiner Hand und verlangte nachdrücklich Futter!

Nachdem er satt war, sass er noch eine kurze Weile auf der "Schwalbenschaukel", bevor ein kleiner Trupp 
Jungschwalben über dem Carport auftauchte und lautstark rief. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es meine 5 waren 

Der Kleine antwortete sofort, hob ab und entschwand mit der ganzen Truppe rüber zum Nachbarn. 

Eine Weile jagten sie zwischen der Baumgruppe beim Nachbarn und meinem Haus und jedes Mal, 
wenn sie über das Carport flogen, gab es vielstimmige "Grußrufe" 

Dann erschien wieder ein riesiger Schwalbenschwarm, der ebenfalls über dem Hof jagte. 

Die Gruppen vermischten sich und die Geräuschkulisse erinnerte an ein überfülltes Klassenzimmer nach 
der Pause, bevor der Lehrer rein kommt 

Gegen 16 Uhr war dann plötzlich Ruhe - sämtliche Schwalben waren verschwunden. 

Den Rest des Tages bekam ich keine einzige Schwalbe mehr zu Gesicht und es war auch keine mehr zu hören. 

Ich nehme an, die ganze Truppe ist zu irgendeinem Trainigsflug aufgebrochen. 

Die 3 haben sich heute dann auch nicht mehr sehen lassen. 

Ich habe aber keine Sorge um sie. Ich glaube, sie sind weit genug, um mit der Jugendgruppe mitzuhalten 


Willi war heute irgendwie leicht depressiv - er hatte nicht so recht Lust auf Futtern und ihn interessierte auch sonst irgendwie 
nichts 

Ich glaube fast, dass ihm die plappernde Truppe Youngsters fehlt. 

Vielleicht ist ihm heute auch so richtig bewusst geworden, dass er nicht __ fliegen kann - dass er nicht mit kann......

Winnie war ganz niedlich - es sah fast aus, als hätte sie versucht, Willi zu trösten 

Ich habe den zweien jetzt erstmal im Vogelzimmer eine "kleine" Kletterlandschaft in die Dusche gebaut und 
eine Tageslichtlampe und das Rotlicht abgehängt. 

Morgen werde ich erstmal schauen, ob es besser ist, sie drinnen zu lassen - ich habe das Gefühl, dass 
diese Unruhe am Himmel - diese Aufregung wegen des bevorstehenden Zuges für Willi so hautnah 
nicht so gut ist. 

Winnie interessiert sich dagegen überhaupt nicht dafür - sie scheint sich wohl zu fühlen. 

Heute Abend hat Willi dann auch wieder normal gefuttert und auch Winnie hat ungewöhnlich gut zugeschlagen 



Die Fotos sind von heute Abend:


----------



## Krächzi (11. Sep. 2016)

Das Problem wird nur sein, wo kriegst Du im Winter die vielen __ Fliegen her, mit denen Du Winnie und Willi dann füttern musst? Eine kleine Fliegenzucht im Flexarium ?


----------



## lotta (12. Sep. 2016)

So viele spannende Neuigkeiten...
Ich fiebere ebenso täglich mit, wie viele andere hier auch.
Gut, dass Winnie uns Willi sich gegenseitig haben... und dass sie Dich haben 

Das Futterthema für den Winter interresiert mich auch sehr.
Du wirst sicher bereits eine gute Lösung parat haben
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2016)

Fliegenzucht

Ich werde keine Insekten züchten - das habe ich ein einziges Mal probiert - 
Ergebnis: 
bestialischer Gestank, vergammelte Insekteneier, Totgeburten 

....ich bin zu blöd, um Insekten zu züchten........

(sollte hier jemand seine Leidenschaft für __ Fliegen- und Heimchenzucht entdecken, tut Euch keinen ZWang an - ich 
nehme Euch die Tierchen dann gerne ab  )

Über die Winterfütterung habe ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht und viel im I-Net 
recherchiert, telefoniert und Schwalbensteckbriefe gelesen....

Ich werde  am Ende meines heutigen Berichtes mal schreiben, wie ich es mir so denke 

Heute wieder Hochsommer 

Claudi war 2 x da - und ich hatte die Kamera drinnen. 

Ihr geht es blendend und sie ist super gut drauf - ein richtig erwachsener Spatz mit wunderschönem Gefieder 


Heute Morgen war zunächst nicht eine Schwalbe am Himmel zu sehen. 

Als ich das gerade verwundert Ina gegenüber erwähnte, flogen fröhlich plappernd 6 Jungschwalben 
jagend über den Hof 

Da ich auf meine Rufe ein paar Antworten bekam, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es meine 6 waren 

Auf jeden Fall waren welche von meinen dabei!

Wir haben wirklich gigantisches Glück mit dem Wetter. 

Es ist so stabil allerbestes Sommerwetter, die Luft voller Insekten, kaum Wind und warme Abende - 
sogar die Nächte sind nicht kalt - meine Kleinen hätten es nicht besser treffen können. 

Die 6 werden mit Sicherheit jeden Tag satt und können super üben. 

Sorgen muss ich mir um die Truppe glaube ich nicht machen 

Winnie und WIlli begrüßten mich heute Morgen fröhlich - 
Willi hat sein Psychotief offensichtlich überwunden 

Winnie hat mich heute Morgen zum Staunen gebracht: 

Als ich rein kam, versuchte sie, mir entgegen zu fliegen - 
sie schaffte es weder mit der Steuerung, noch mit der zielgerichteten Landung....ABER: 

sie flog ca 2 -3 Meter und* gewann* dabei rund 30 cm an Höhe!!!!!

Ich traute meinen Augen kaum - ich bin ja sehr gespannt, wie sich das noch weiter 
entwickelt. 

Eingentlich wollte ich die zwei ja im Vogelzimmer lassen - aber das Wetter war so toll 
und Willi hatte sich "normalisiert" - also entschied ich, die zwei doch mit raus zu nehmen. 

Sie machten beide einen zufriedenen Eindruck - kletterten ab und an runter zur Badewanne und plantschten 
im Wasser und ansonsten sassen sie auf ihrem Zweig und betrieben Gefiederpflege oder 
beobachteten, was um sie herum so geschah. 

Die Zwei werden ausgesprochen wählerisch, was ihr Futter anbelangt 

Das beeindruckendste Beispiel sind Fliegen: 

Die Fliegen, die ich von den Pferdeappelhaufen kechere, futtern sie mit "langen Zähnen", wenn es sein muss. 

Die Fliegen aus dem Kälberstall, die ich von verkleckerter Milch kechere, mögen sie gerne. 

Die Fliegen, die ich bei den Kühen im selben Stall gegenüber von der Maissilage kechere, verweigern sie vollständig!

Grüne Grashüpfer mögen sie im Moment gar nicht, braune sind okay. 

Heimchen müssen "knackig" sein - wenn sie etwas "matschig" wirken (NICHT vergammelt!), werden sie 
weggeworfen. 

Schiuster sind gut, aber nicht jeder - ich habe noch nicht rausgefunden, was der Unterschied zwischen gut und 
nicht gut ist. 

Kechermix von der Wiese ist unterschiedlich: manchmal mögen sie es, manchmal nicht. 

Als Konsequenz daraus habe ich heute angefangen, mit ihnen zu üben, dass sie sich ihr Futter selbst aus 
einer Schale nehmen sollen. 

Fanden sie erstmal völlig doof und konnten gar nichts damit anfangen. 

Dann kam ich auf die Idee, da die wilden Schwalben draußen ja immer Insekten aus den Tümpeln fischen, 
ein paar (Milch-)Fliegen ins Wasser der Badewanne zu streuen: 

Beide Vögel haben auf dem Rand gesessen und sich Fliegen raus gefischt 

Später habe ich dann noch mal lebende kleine Heimchen ins Wasser gesetzt - auch die wurden ratzfatz 
rausgefischt 

Genau neben der Badewanne stand eine Futterschale - auch mit Fliegen und Heimchen bestückt: 

Winnie hat sich da heute schon mal testweise bedient 

Dann habe ich heute, während die zwei draußen die Sonne genossen haben, das Vogelzimmer 
sauber gemacht, den Sand in der Dusche ausgewechselt und Kletteräste so aufgestellt, dass 
Willi überall hin, hoch und runter kommen kann. 

Es schien beiden zu gefallen. 

Als ich die zwei Abends rein gebracht habe, habe ich sie in die Wanne auf den Rand der Wasserschale gesetzt, 
wo sie sich ihr Abendbrot rausgefischt haben. 

ALs ich später wieder rein kam, sassen sie zusammen auf einem Ast: 

                    

Sie sind also eigenständig dahin gekommen 

Was jetzt die Fütterung für den WInter anbelangt: 

Im I-Net findet man ausschließlich Hinweise zu Kunstfütterung von erwachsenen 
Überwinterungsschwalben, wo Heimchen 
die Hauptnahrung ausmachen plus Buffalos, __ Pinkies (beides sind Larven), getrocknete 
Insekten und Vitamin/Mineralpulver. 

Ich bin im Moment täglich im Kälberstall, wo ich neben den Fliegen für die tägliche Fütterung 
außerdem so viel wie möglich kechere zum Einfrieren. 

So kann ich mir einen Wintervorrat anlegen, um etwas Abwechselung in die Fütterung zu bekommen. 

Grashüpfer machen sich im Moment rar - sollten ich noch wieder mehr finden, werden da auch welche eingefroren. 

Dann werde ich ca 1 x pro Woche ( +/- ) ein Heimchen geimpft mit Vitamin B Komplex füttern.

Neben der Badewanne werde ich ein Schüsselchen mit Wasser anbieten, wo ich Nektron I (ein Vitamin/Mineralpulver
für insektenfressende Vögel) drin auflösen werde. 

Dieser Zusatz ist m.E. aufgrund der Inhaltsstoffe nicht das absolute Optimum, aber ich denke, es 
ist vertretbarer, als die anderen empfohlenen Zusatzfutter - und ohne werde ich den Winter nicht hinbekommen. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Schwalben selbst erkennen werden, was und wieviel sie brauchen. 

Dann werde ich ihnen Futterinsekten zur AUswahl in einer Schale 3 x täglich frisch anbieten: 
Etwas von meinen Wildfängen (Fliegen, Grashüpfer, etc), Heimchen aus tiefgekühltem EInkauf, 
subadulte Wanderheuschrecken aus tiefgekühltem Einkauf, lebende Heimchen aus 
Zwischenfütterung hier, Pinkies und Buffalos aus tiefgekühltem Einkauf. 

Außerdem werde ich ihnen reine, getrocknete Futterinsekten (z.B. Gammarus) separat neben das 
Wasser stellen. 

Last not least muss ich sehen, welche robuste, ungiftige Zimmerpflanze bei Blattläusen beliebt ist und 
auch im Winter schön grün bleibt. 

Dann würde ich ihnen davon ein oder zwei mit Blattläusen geimpfte Pflanzen hinstellen, damit sie sich 
die Blattläuse holen können. 

Zudem werde ich ihnen __ Spinnen mit anbieten, denn die kann ich auf der Diele auch im Winter finden. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

Winnie und Willi  scheinen relativ genau zu wissen, was sie brauchen und was nicht und sie 
können dann selbst wählen, was sie essen wollen. 

Tja, soweit mein Plan und die Theorie....... ob sich das dann so umsetzen lässt, werden die zwei mir sicher 
schnell zeigen


----------



## Krächzi (13. Sep. 2016)

Pflanzen, die bevorzugt von Blattläusen befallen werden . Da kann ich Dir welche nennen: die Lupinen auf meinem Balkon zum Beispiel (leider). Noch mehr hat mein Balkon-Liebstöckel unter diesen Biestern zu leiden. Aber wo Blattläuse sind, sind gerne auch Ameisen. Das ist auch so ein Problem auf meinem Balkon.......


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Sep. 2016)

@Kirstin: Jedes Mal, wenn ich Deine Berichte lese, stelle ich mir vor, wie nichtsahnende Besucher mal aus Versehen einen Blick in Deine Gefriertruhe werfen … 

Aber im Ernst: Ich habe riesengroßen Respekt vor Deinem Elan und Einsatz – wie schaffst Du das bloß neben Deiner übrigen Tagesarbeit? Eigentlich kann man ja sagen, dass Menschen, die einer Bürotätigkeit in der Stadt nachgehen so ein Vögelchen überhaupt nicht retten könnten – weder haben sie die Zeit, noch die Chance, dieses unglaublichen Mengen an Insekten herbeizuzaubern. Ich staune ja immer wieder, was die kleinen Kerlchen so verdrücken. Das bringt bestimmt auch manche Vogeleltern an den Rand ihrer Kräfte …

Eine Kescherladung voller Lob für Kirstin!


----------



## Ida17 (13. Sep. 2016)

Toll das die Bande es geschafft hat, Winnie und Willie bekommst Du gut über den Winter da bin ich mir sicher! 
Kathrin, genau das gleiche habe ich beim Lesen auch gedacht mit der Tiefkühltruhe!


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2016)

hatte ich schon....das mit der Tiefkühltruhe......

Da wurde ich gefragt: "was ist das denn?" (Heimchen)

Ich: "Abendessen - proteinreich" 

....noch nie was von Dschungelcamp gehört? 

Wie ich das mache? 

Im Prinzip ist es eine Frage der Prioritäten: 

Wohnung sauber machen oder Vögel versorgen? 
Wohnung hat Zeit bis zum Herbst......

Brennessel und Diesteln auf der Streuobstwiese mähen? 
Hat Zeit bis zum Herbst......

Obst ernten und verarbeiten?
die Wildvögel haben ja auch Hunger.....und ich ernte bei der Jagd halt nur direkt in den Mund

Einladungen annehmen oder aussprechen?
...nur im Winter.....

Urlaub?
....habe ich jeden Tag 

Parallel habe ich das große Glück, zahlreiche Helfer zu haben. 

Allen voran Ina, die sich um alles rund um die Pferde kümmert. 

Wenn man alleine ist und einen Bürojob hat, ist es denke ich nur möglich, wenn man 
den Nestling mit ins Büro nehmen kann. 

Insektenfangtechnisch kann man ja vorsorgen, indem man am Wochenende die Wochenvorräte 
jagt - z.B. auch mit Hilfe einer Schulklasse, Kindergartengruppe etc. 

Manchmal hat man vielleicht auch einen Nachbarn, der Rentner ist und der Lust hat, zu helfen, aber 
es auch nicht allein könnte etc. 

Normalerweise hat man ja auch nur ein oder zwei Vögel und nicht solche Massen, wie ich dieses Jahr - das 
war wirklich grenzwertig und das werde ich auch nicht wieder machen. 

Mit ein oder zwei Vögeln kann man das mit etwas Organisation denke ich ganz gut hinbekommen, 
ohne, dass man sein Leben komplett auf den Kopf stellen muss. 

 der Garten verwildert in der Zeit halt etwas


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2016)

Langsam wird es unheimlich: 
heute wieder so ein toller Tag und Morgen und Übermorgen sieht die Wetterprognose genau so aus 

Claudi war heute Morgens und Abends je ein mal da und hat Futter "geordert" 

Irgendwie ist es an Claudi vorbei gegangen, dass sie ein Körnerfresser ist...

In ihrer "Auswahlschale" (ein umfunktionierter Teelichthalter für 4 Teelichter) sind 
Wildvogelsämereien, Sonnenblumenkerne, Hanfsamen und im letzten Fach frische Futterinsekten
(von den Schwalben).

Wenn sie angeflogen kommt, schaut sie blitzschnell in jedes Fach, dann fällt sie über die 
Insekten her, verputzt sie alle (2 -3 Stück) und dann geht es im Wechsel an die anderen 3 Schälchen, 
bis sie pappensatt ist und nichts mehr rein passt - es ist jeden Tag 
auf s Neue zum 



Heute habe ich mal wieder Fotos machen können:

          


Von den Schwalben wurde ich heute Morgen wie immer begrüßt, es gab Frühstück 
und später gegen 11 Uhr habe ich sie bis gegen 16 Uhr raus geholt, damit sie die Sonne genießen können. 

  

Das etwas spätere raus holen ist ein Kompromiss, damit Winnie, wenn sie möchte  Morgens noch __ fliegen 
üben kann - macht sie aber bisher nicht. 

Im Flexarium habe ich ihnen heute auf dem Boden mit Blattläusen befallene 
Birkenblätter ausgelegt - zumindest haben beide Schwalben interressiert dran rumgepickt - 
ob sie auch Blattläuse erwischt haben, weiss ich nicht. 

Willi bedient sich auch zunehmend aus der Schale mit Futtertieren - Winnie 
bevorzugt es, gefüttert zu werden - obwohl sie auch weiss, wie man sich selbst bedient.....

Abends, nachdem sie wieder drinnen waren, muss Winnie ein wenig geflogen sein, denn sie sass 
auf einem etwas höheren Zweig 

    

Willi sass auf einem tieferen Zweig. 

Später sassen sie dann zum Schlafen gehen auf einem ganz dünnen Zweig und 
da beide am äußersten ENde sitzen wollten, gab es eine Diskussion, die darin endete, dass 
Willi sich unter Winnie geschoben hat, da Winnie sich nicht "runterdrängeln" ließ


----------



## jolantha (14. Sep. 2016)

Huch, ein Doppeldecker


----------



## Krächzi (14. Sep. 2016)

...vielleicht muss Claudi immer noch ein paar kleinere Gefiederschäden ausgleichen, und dazu braucht sie Insektenfutter?

Immer noch keine Nachrichten von Krah?


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es an Claudi vorbei gegangen, dass sie ein Körnerfresser ist...


Und an Tanny ist vorbei gegengen, das sie ein er ist und somit ein Claus.


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> somit ein Claus


 Claudi ist die Kurzform von Claudius, die kleine Federkugel.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Claudi ist die Kurzform von Claudius, die kleine Federkugel.


Keine Ausreden Christine 
Zitat:.....ist es an Claudi vorbei gegangen, dass *sie* ein Körnerfresser ist...


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)

ich setze mich mal auf die Bank und trinke  mal sehen wann mal wieder das  los geht. 
Ich glaube das war für alle in der letzten Zeit zu viel,


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2016)




----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2016)

um des lieben Friedens willen und um den Thread nicht zu zermüllen


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2016)

Totto, wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht ......

....auf solche "Nichtigkeiten" achte ich immer gar nicht 

....aber er bleibt Claudi - Klausi haben wir schließlich schon und Claus auch.......



Krächzi, nein, von Krah habe ich nichts gesehen und nichts gehört - zumindest nicht bewusst.

Wenn Krah irgendwo zwischen den anderen in dr Nähe sein sollte, gibt sie sich nicht zu erkennen. 

Zu sehen bekomme ich die Krähen alle zur Zeit außer im Flug gar nicht. 

Man hört sie von überall - sie sitzen in den noch dicht belaubten Bäumen  völlig unsichtbar. 

Insofern könnte ich nicht einmal schauen, ob da eine bei ist mit Hängeflügel - wobei, es 
ist ja gar nicht sicher, ob Krah den überhaupt noch hat. 

Sie konnte ja damals schon zunehmend den Flügel wieder länger normal tragen. 

Also definitiv erkennen werde ich sie wohl nur können, wenn sie sich zu erkennen geben will - falls 
sie noch da ist. 

Rene, ich trinke einen mit  .....und


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2016)

Heute Wetter wie immer 

Claudi kam heute 2 x. 

Fast hätte ich vergessen, ihr heute Morgen auf dem Weg zum Vogelzimmer ihr 
"Guten Morgen Insekt" im vorbeigehen zu geben - aber da hat sie so lautstarkt 
protestiert, dass sogar ich gemerkt habe, dass da was nicht stimmt 

Bei den Schwalben wurde ich hueute Morgen von einer *fliegenden!!!* Winnie begrüsst...

Sie kam mir laut bettelnd entgegengeflogen, drehte eine Runde im Vorzimmer und landete 
dann etwas unbeholfen auf einem Futtersack. 

Sie fliegt schon richtig gut 

Nur das Landen ist noch zu unsicher:
wenn sie irgendwo landet, wo sich der Landeplatz unerwartet bewegt, 
fliegt sie nicht wieder auf, sonder flattert zu Boden und bleibt dann da sitzen. 

So heute zwei Mal geschehen: 
einmal ist sie auf der liegenden Küchenrolle gelandet, die wegrollte und 
einmal auf einem so dünnen Weidenzweig, dass er nach unten wegknickte. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie weiter so große Fortschritte macht und in den nächsten Tagen 
auch das Landen noch sicher lernt. 

Ich würde mich für sie freuen, wenn sie noch so sicher wird, dass sie mit den anderen mitfliegen könnte. 

Im Moment macht sie aber glücklicherweise noch keinerlei ANstalten, dass sie unbedingt raus will. 

Im Moment fühlt sie sich noch so wohl, wie es ist. 

Heute habe ich die zwei im Vogelzimmer gelassen, damit Winnie Gelegenheit hat, viel zu üben. 

Jedes Mal, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich von Winnie angeflogen 

Willi macht einen deprimierten Eindruck. 

Er hat ein massives Problem: er kann sich nur schwer fortbewegen. 

Immer, wenn er irgendwo hinhüpfen will, setzt er automatisch die Flügel für die Balance ein. 

Das Ergebnis ist jedes Mal, dass er um die eigene Achse geschleudert wird und fast umkippt. 

Danach ist er immer erstmal völlig gefrustet. 

Die Ursache ist, dass der rechte Flügel total intakt ist und beim Flattern natürlich "trägt", während 
der andere Flügel überhaupt nichts gegenzusetzen hat. 

Das erinnert daran, wenn man versucht, in einem Ruderboot mit einem intakten und einem abgebrochenen 
Ruderblatt versucht, geradeaus zu rudern. 

Ich habe heute Abend mit meinem TA telefoniert und werde morgen mit Willi hinfahren. 

Er wird schauen, ob die Federn an dem verletzten Flügel komplett ausgerissen waren und bereits 
neue Federn nachwachsen, oder ob noch Reste da sind und neue Federn erst zur Mauser zu erwarten sind. 

Wenn das erste der Fall ist, wird Willi damit leben müssen, noch eine Weile dieses Problem zu haben. 

Ist allerdings mit neuen Federn erst zur nächsten Mauser im Frühjahr zu rechnen, wäre meine Idee, die 
Federn des intakten Flügels ebenfalls abzuschneiden, damit Willi wenigstens bis zur Mauser so, wie 
Claudi laufen/hüpfen und klettern kann. 

Mal schauen, was der morgige Tag bringt. 

Ansonsten sind die Wiesen bei mir voll mit hunderten von Schwalben. 

Sie scheinen sich alle dort zu sammeln und gemeinsam zu jagen und zu trainieren für den großen Zug. 

Nachts schlafen sie wohl alle in den großen Weiden, die ich entlang des Mittelgrabens gepflanzt hatte
und morgens ist der Himmel rund um die Tümpel voller "Musik" 

Meine 6 Youngsters sind bestimmt dabei 

Ich glaube, heute Abend haben wir zwei von ihnen kurz über dem Hof jagen gesehen. 

Hier Fotos von heute im Vogelzimmer und im Vorzimmer:


----------



## Krächzi (15. Sep. 2016)

Habe mal gelesen, wenn man die kaputten Federn herauszieht, dass sie dann auch außerhalb der Mauser wieder nachwachsen. Ähnlich wie bei der Schockmauser. Zumindest bei Krahs. Aber das muss der Tierarzt machen, und ganz unproblematisch ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Krächzi, 

ja, das habe ich im Rabenforum auch irgendwo gelesen. 

Das würde ich aber nicht als Option für Willi sehen - selbst wenn es
theoretisch möglich gewesen wäre. 

Einige Schwalben sind schon weg und die letzten werden spätestens Anfang Oktober nach Süden gehen. 

Das sind noch zwei Wochen. 

Die Zeit wäre eh zu kurz, umf edern wachsen zu lassen und noch zu trainieren für den Zug und Vorräte 
anzufressen. 

Insofern könnte Willi dann sowieso nicht vor der nächsten Schwalbensaison raus. 

Insofern ist es m.E. das Risiko und auch die "Quälerei" nicht wert.


----------



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2016)

....und das Wetter war *fast " *wie immer"  - "fast", weil wir heute ziemlich viel 
Wind hatten.......

Claudi war wieder 2 x da - und heute habe ich mal wieder Fotos von* ihm* machen können 

      

Von Winnie und Willi wurde ich heute Morgen wie immer begrüßt. 

Winnie flog mir wieder entgegen und landete im Vorzimmer am Fenster. 

Nach dem Füttern bin ich mit Willi gleich zum Tierarzt gefahren. 

In der Praxis habe ich Willi, als ich ihn aus der Transportbox geholt hatte, erstmal 
auf den Fussboden gesetzt, damit mein TA sieht, was ich meine. 

Sofort, als Willi einen Schritt machen wollte, sprang er seine Pirouetten - das sah wirklich 
schlimm aus. 

Anschließend hat sich mein TA den verletzten Flügel noch mal genau angesschaut. 

Jetzt, nachdem die Wunde fast abgeheilt ist, kann man erkennen, dass ein winzig 
kleines Stück von der Flügelkante fehlt. 

Es ist so wenig, dass es nicht sicher ist, ob das ein Nachwachsen der Federn beeinträchtigt oder 
unmöglich macht. 

Zur Zeit sind keine nachwachsenden Federn erkennbar. 

Also hat mein TA Willi die Schwungfedern des gesunden Flügels fast zu weit eingekürzt, wie 
die linke Seite ist. 

Dann habe ich ihn noch mal auf den Boden gesetzt: 
er hüpfte ein paar Schritte fast geradeaus. 

Die leichte "Unebenheit" in der Bewegung schien mir eher 
wegen der Gewohnheit gewesen zu sein. 

Ich glaube, er hatte erwartet, dass er eine Pirouette dreht 
und hat sich gewundert, dass da nichts kam. 

Als ich mit Willi zurück kam, wurden wir stürmisch von Winnie begrüßt und 
Willi hüpfte von meinem Finger sofort auf einen Zweig und kletterte von da 
flatternd auf den Boden 

Immer wieder flatterte er mit seinen Flügeln und wirkte dabei deutlich besser gelaunt 

Über Mittag habe ich die zwei für 3 Stunden im Flexarium in die Sonne gestellt und ihnen 
mehrere Ladungen Kechermix lebend ins Flexarium getan. 

    

Zunächst hat WIlli ausgiebig gebadet. 

   

Winnie hat richtig gejagt!!!!!....und zwar fliegend!

...und Willi hat lebende Insekten vom Fussboden aufgesammelt und dafür ist er sogar 
hinterher gelaufen  - und diesmal konnte er es auch 

Gegen halb vier habe ich die Zwei wieder rein gebracht.  

Willi ist soviel in seiner Kletterlandschaft unterwegs gewesen, wie noch nie zuvor. 

Und beide haben gefuttert, wie die Scheunendrescher. 

Ich war noch im Kälberstall und habe eine riesige Portion __ Fliegen geholt, weil ich wegen des 
Windes hier zu wenig zusammen bekam. 

Der Futterdeckel war fast randvoll mit Fliegen. 

Die zwei haben beide auf dem Rand gesessen und um die Wette gepickt. 

Innerhalb weniger Minuten war der Deckel leer. 

Seit ich die zwei habe, habe ich noch keine von ihnen so viel futtern sehen.

Anschließend haben sie ein Verdauungsschläfchen gemacht und dann ist Winnie fliegen gegangen. 

Winnie fliegt pefekt ....und sie bekommt auch das mit der Landung jetzt hin 
und kann jagen. 

Ich denke, ich werde abhängig vom Wetter (Wind etc.) und der Anwesenheit von Schwalben über dem Hof 
so schnell wie möglich den Versuch starten und sie raus lassen. 

Sie sollte, wenn sie mit will, noch so viel Zeit wie möglich haben, mit den anderen für den Zug zu üben. 

Heute Abend haben die zwei sich erstmals unterschiedliche Schlafplätze gesucht: 

Willi ist ins Flexarium geklettert und Winnie auf einen Zweig weiter oben gegangen.


----------



## Krächzi (16. Sep. 2016)

Es sieht wohl so aus als ob Willi alleine überwintert.


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2016)

Heute begann der Tag wieder traumhaft - und nicht einmal Wind.

Bestes Jagdwetter für Schwalben, sonnig und warm  -
es wäre der perfekte Tag für Winnies Ausflug gewesen.....

.....aber, es fehlte etwas Wichtiges:

Es gab keine Schwalben am Himmel!

Nicht eine einzige Schwalbe hat sich gezeigt - die letzten Tage flogen hier hunderte
rum - heute waren sie absolut alle weg!

Der Himmel war wie leer gefegt - nur ab und an sah man eine einsame Taube oder einen
Schwarm Krähen vorbei ziehen.

Hätte ich Winnie da raus gelassen, wäre sie am Himmel wie eine weit leuchtende Einladung
zum Festmahl für sämtliche Greifvögel der Umgebung gewesen.

Insofern - Winnie ist noch da.

Glücklicherweise hat sie auch nicht, wie ich das bei den anderen Schwalben irgendwann, 
wenn sie __ fliegen können beobachtet habe, den unbändigen Drang, raus zu wollen.

Sie wirkt nach wie vor zufrieden mit dem, wie es ist 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass der große Schwarm noch nicht aufgebrochen ist nach Süden, 
sondern lediglich einen Trainingsflug macht und in einigen Tagen noch wieder auftaucht.

Insofern ist noch alles offen, ob Winnie geht oder bleibt. 

Heute waren die Zwei von 11 bis ca 16 Uhr im Flexarium, wo ich ihnen massenweise Fliegen aus dem
Kälberstall ausgesetzt habe.

Winnie jagt sogar in dem kleinen Flexarium erfolgreich im Flug 

Willi fängt an zu lernen, dass er die Insekten am Boden fangen muss und nur ab und an eine 
vorbeifliegende Fliege erwischen kann, wenn sie nahe genug ran kommt. 

Aber er bewegt sich jetzt zu Fuss sehr behende und scheint deutlich zufriedener mit seiner 
Situation zu sein. 

Beide Schwalben futtern mittlerweile eigenständig aus der Schale und ich muss nicht mehr mit der Pinzette füttern. 

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig am probieren, wie ich im Winter am Besten auch lebende Insekten verfüttern kann, 
ohne, dass ich sie dann in der gesamten Wohnung habe. 

Microheimchen in der Futterschale klappen super. 

Willi hat sie rasend schnell alle raus gefangen.

Außerdem gibt es wohl lebende Fliegen zu kaufen, die mit verkrüppelten Flügeln gezüchtet werden, so 
dass sie nicht fliegen können. 

Eher zufällig habe ich heute gesehen, dass das Mineral/Vitaminpulver für insektenfressende Vögel von Nektron 
(ich habe ein wenig im Vogelzimmer in einer separaten Schale stehen) von Fliegen geliebt wird. 

Die Kälberstallfliegen haben die Schale förmlich belagert. 

Ich könnte also die flugunfähigen Zuchtfliegen wunderbar auf das Pulver setzen,
so dass sie sich da erstmal satt futtern. 

Wenn sie dann von den Schwalben gefressen werden, haben sie das Mineral/Vitaminpulver 
auch gleich intus.

Außerdem habe ich im Kühlschrank noch lebende weiße und rote Mückenlarven. 

Die werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal in einem Schälchen mit Wasser hinstellen. 

Mal schauen, ob die auch das Interesse der beiden Schwalben wecken können. 

Winnie hatte heute Nachmittag noch Besuch von ihrer Ziehmutter 

Ich glaube, sie war beeindruckt, wie toll Winnie sich entwickelt hat. 

So sehr sie sich gefreut hat, Winnie noch angetroffen zu haben - sie hätte ihr auch lieber gewünscht, 
dass die anderen Schwalben noch da gewesen wären und Winnie schon unter ihnen wäre. 

Ansonsten gibt es von den beiden heute nichts Neues und Claudi war 3 x da und hat sich wie immer 
gemütlich vollgefressen 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2016)

... Was ist eigentlich mit deiner Meise ? 
Ist auch die __ Bachstelze noch in der Nähe ?


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2016)

@Tottoabs

Tyri (wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass es Tyri ist), kommt regelmäßig wie die anderen
Kohlmeisen an den Knödelhalter - sie verhält sich aber mittlerweile absolut genau so, wie die anderen.

Anfangs hat sie ja noch ihre alten Stammplätze aufgesucht - das macht sie jetzt aber auch nicht mehr.

Eigentlich erkennen wir sie nur noch an ihrer Fehlfärbung.

Marco kam bis zur zweiten Brut noch täglich und schmetterte seine Rufe vom Dach 

Dann haben wir ihn lange gar nicht gesehen, dann tauchte er wieder auf, war einige Tage
wiedr regelmäßig auf dem Dach und jetzt war er schon länger nicht mehr da.

Aber auch die anderen bachstelzen sind alle weg.

Insofern könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie abgezogen sind.


Heute Morgen hat es geregnet - ein leichter Landregen - dabei sehr warm, windstill - es war wie
ein Sommerregen - also überhaupt nicht ungemütlich.

Gegen Mittag hat der Regen aufgehört, die Wolken rissen auf und den Rest des Tages hatten wir
Sonne, warm und windstill 

Claudi war heute Morgen nur kurz da, hat seine 2 Futtertiere und ein paar Körner abgestaubt und verschwand dann
mit den anderen.

Abends kam er noch mal, nahm aber auch nur 3 oder 4 Sonnenblumenkerne und verschwand dann wieder.

Also entweder hat er eine ergiebige Futterquelle erschlossen und war einfach satt, oder er nabelt sich jetzt
komplett ab - egal was es ist, ihm geht es gut und insofern ist alles Top 


Bei Winnie und Willi war alles wie immer.

Fröhliche Begrüssung am Morgen, fröhliches __ Fliegen jagen draußen im Flexarium und ab späten Nachmittag
war Aktion im Vogelzimmer 

Winnie fliegt jetzt viel und sabbelt dabei die ganze Zeit fröhlich vor sich hin.

Ab und an ärgert sie WIlli, indem sie ihn anfliegt und versucht auf ihm zu landen.

Willi seinerseits schimpft dann gewaltig und schreit Winnie regelrecht an - das
sieht zum  aus.


Keine zwei Minuten später sitzen sie wieder einträchtig nebeneinander auf der Futterschale.

Willi ist heute ganz viel rumgeklettert.

Er wird immer sicherer mit seinen Bewegungen und geht mittlerweile ganz zielstrebig
irgendwo hin - es sieht nicht mehr so unbeholfen und "zufällig" aus 

Hier die Fotos von heute Abend - sie schlafen mal wieder auf einem Zweig:


----------



## jolantha (18. Sep. 2016)

Ich freu mich für Dich, daß jetzt ein wenig mehr Ruhe und weniger Arbeit da ist.


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2016)

Heute war es zwar bewölkt, aber trocken und relativ warm.

Vogeltechnisch war es fast ein "langweiliger" Tag 

....es gibt eigentlich nichts zu berichten, was nicht Wiederholung wäre 


Claudi war wieder 3 x da und hat ganz ausgiebig gefuttert.

Also ich denke, gestern hatte er eine andere Futterquelle 


Bei Winnie und Willi war alles "wie immer".

Die zwei haben ihren Rythmus gefunden und scheinen gut damit klar zu kommen.

So langsam spielt sich hier offensichtlich alles ein wenig ein.

Insofern werde ich anfangen, nicht mehr täglich zu berichten, sondern nur noch, wenn
es Veränderungen gibt oder irgendetwas Ungewöhnliches passiert.

Hier die Fotos von heute:

           

ps. es sieht wohl so aus, als ob Winnie auch bleiben wird. 

Es hat sich keine Schwalbe mehr sehen lassen und auch überall sonst im Dorf
und im Moor sind alle Schwalben verschwunden. 

Also ich vermute, sie sind weg Richtung Süden.


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Insofern werde ich anfangen, nicht mehr täglich zu berichten, sondern nur noch, wenn
> es Veränderungen gibt oder irgendetwas Ungewöhnliches passiert.




Das letzte Mal, als du das gesagt hast kam die Schwalbeninvasion, oder? 
Nein im Ernst...jetzt bleibt es hoffentlich ruhig und du hast mal Zeit zum Verschnaufen, obwohl du jetzt natürlich zwei Wintergäste hast und vermutlich liegengebliebenes aufholst, trotzdem wünsch ich dir erstmal etwas Pause


----------



## Krächzi (18. Sep. 2016)

...und die 3 Musketiere sind beim Schwalbenflug dabei, obwohl sie nicht mehr viel üben konnten. Drücken wir ihnen die Daumen, dass sie keinen Muskelkater bekommen. Vielleicht hat der Zug ja mal Pause gemacht, denn nur bei Euch im Norden ist es schön. Hier im Süden ist schon seit gestern Dauerregen, und keine Insekten __ fliegen. Weil sie aber hier durch müssen, werden sie wohl bevor sie in den Regen kommen eine kleine Pause machen, so hoffe ich. Dann können sich die Musketiere vielleicht doch nochmal ausruhen.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Sep. 2016)

Jetzt heißt es erstmal wieder Durchatmen,  und  
Gönn Dir die Ruhe, Du hast sie Dir verdient!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Sep. 2016)

Ja, absolut! Und es gibt ja auch noch eine famose Website, die neuerdings um Kirstins Aufmerksamkeit buhlt. 
Die Arbeit wird sicherlich nicht weniger. Aber eine Pause vom Insektenkugeldrehen ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt …
Insofern wünsche ich Dir, Kirstin, ganz viele entspannte Stunden mit jeder Menge


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2016)

Ich gönne Kirstin ja auch die Erholung -------- aber mir fehlt was


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2016)

Danke Euch allen 

...die Ruhe muss noch warten 

Im Moment nutze ich diese tollen "Sommertage" und mähe wirklich von Morgens bis Abends ununterbrochen
(bzw. unterbrochen von der Fliegenjagd für Winnie und WIlli)
Weidenkanten  (die Schimmelkoppel ist heute auch fertig geworden  ) ,
versetze Zäune und befreie Knickpflanzen von Brennessel, die größer sind als ich....

.....und Abends bin ich völlig erledigt......

Sowie das Wetter umschlägt, kann ich dann noch mal  mindestens 1 Woche rechnen, die ich brauche, um meine Wohnung
wieder zu "entstauben", das Vogelzimmer sauber zu machen, die Diele zu putzen etc. .....

....wenn das alles durch ist und die Gehölze dann im Herbst noch ausgeschnitten sind, dann werde ich mich an
den Rechner setzen und mich endlich intensiv um die Web-Page kümmern.....
....und wenn die fertig ist, dann mache ich Winterschlaf 



jolantha schrieb:


> Ich gönne Kirstin ja auch die Erholung -------- aber mir fehlt was



... das ist Marketing 
...ist wie bei Mon Cherie:
ab und an eine "Lieferpause" erhöht die Vorfreude auf den Tag, wo es wieder los geht 



Bei Winnie und Willi gibt es noch nichts Neues.

Sie verbringen die Tage draußen im Flexarium und am späten Nachmittag, wenne s kühler wird,
geht es ins Vogelzimmer, wo die zwei dann noch so bis gegen 20 Uhr rumturnen.

Winnie fliegt viel und gut - aber sie zeigt überhaupt kein Interesse daran, raus gelassen zu werden.

Willi hat jetzt gelernt, wie welche Wege im Vogelzimmer sind und klettert sehr zielstrebig und
schnell vom Futter zum Wasser zur Schlafstange etc.

Claudi kommt nach wie vor 2 - 3 Mal am Tag - Außerdem sitzt er jetzt immer im Beifuss vor der __ Birke und lässt sich
die Samenstände schmecken 

Hier ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Irgendwie finde ich das verrückt...mich hätte jetzt am meisten besorgt, dass die beiden total unruhig werden könnten, weil es sie instinktiv nach Süden zieht und dass es dann wirklich stressig wird, stattdessen sind sie völlig zufrieden 
Kann es sein, dass sie irgendwie gemerkt haben, dass die anderen bereits weg sind und sie sowieso keine Chance mehr haben mitzufliegen und daher damit zufrieden sind, hier den Winter zu verbringen?


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin da auch total überrascht - besonders bei Winnie hätte ich erwartet, dass es sie raus zieht. 
Aber sie scheint so zufrieden zu sein. 

Wer weiss, vielleicht ist ihr Gefieder für so einen Zug doch nicht stabil genug?

Sie war ja in ihrer gesamten Entwicklung "langsamer", als jede Schwalbe, die ich bisher hatte. 

Oft hat sie mich an Schlumpfine erinnert (mein etwas "zurückgebliebenes" Huhn - habe ich im 
Hühnerthread vorgestellt). 

Vielleicht hat Winnie auch einen genetischen Defekt, der dazu führt, dass bei ihr alles etwas 
länger dauert....

Mir ist es nur Recht, dass sie jetzt nicht plötzlich den Drang verspürt, ziehen zu müssen 

Bei Willi denke ich ist das Verhalten schlicht Überlebensstrategie. 

Er weiss genau, dass er nicht __ fliegen kann (er testet täglich mehrmals, ob seine Flügel schon 
wieder funktionieren) und darum vermute ich, ist er froh, sich in einem sicheren Umfeld 
bewegen zu können und Futter zu finden. 

Bei Willi bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, an dem Tag, wo er wieder fliegen kann, wird er 
scheu werden und raus wollen.....zum Glück kommt die Mauser erst im späten Winter/Frühjahr....


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Dann hoffen wir, dass sie möglichst lange so zufrieden bleiben  Wäre ja toll, wenn es für euch alle stressfrei bliebe....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Sep. 2016)

Das stimmt – die Gute-Nacht-Geschichte fehlt wirklich!  *nick*


----------



## Tanny (24. Sep. 2016)

....und wir haben immer noch praktisch ununterbrochen Hochsommer 

Claudi ist weg 

Vorgestern kam er noch 3 x und hat sich mit Leckereien vollgeschlagen. 

Gestern erschien er gar nicht! 

Nicht nur, dass er nicht zum Futter kam - ich habe ihn nirgendwo gesehen........

.....und heute war er auch nicht da. 

Da auch der große Feldsperlingschwarm, mit dem er immer unterwegs war, nicht 
erschienen ist, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass Claudi mit der Truppe irgendwo anders 
unterwegs ist. 

Sieht so aus, als hätte er sich endgültig abgenabelt 


Winnie und WIlli geht es blendend. 

Angesichts des Wetters kommen sie noch täglich raus ins Flexarium und geniessen die Sonne. 

Die zwei sind lustig: sie streiten was das Zeug hält. 

Willi ist glaube ich ranghöher - er sitzt auch immer höher auf dem Zweig im Flexarium. 

Wenn Winnie da oben auch hin will oder wenn sie an die Futterschale will, wenn Willi da ist, 
wird sie richtig böse angemeckert. 

Winnie fliegt dann weg und keine zwei Sekunden später kommt sie von oben angeflogen und landet auf Willi,
der dann seinerseits meckert, was das Zeug hält, aber wenig machen kann. 

Andererseits, wenn Winnie wegfliegt (dazu später mehr), dan ruft Willi sie und wird ganz nervös
bis sie wieder da ist 


Die letzten 2 Tage habe ich an Winnies und Willis Winterquartier gearbeitet.......und dabei ........

....aber das schreibe ich dann lieber nachher gleich in den Thread mit den dümmsten Missgeschicken - wenn 
Dummheit weh tun würde, würde ich den ganzen Tag schreien......

Wie dem auch sei, heute ist es fertig geworden und die zwei haben am späten Nachmittag 
erstmal ihr neues Quartier bezogen 

Ich habe im Esszimmer den Tisch ans Fenster befördert und ein großes Gehege gebaut aus 
Holz mit ganz dünner Fliegengittergaze. 

Die Gaze ist so dünn, dass man sie praktisch nicht sehen kann - also extrem lichtdurchlässig. 

Damit die zwei erstmal "die Grenzen" kennenlernen, habe ich zunächst noch ein 
weißes (sichtbares) Moskitonetz über das ganze Teil gehängt. 

Das werde ich wieder wegnehmen, wenn die zwei sich eingewöhnt haben. 

Nach vorne zum Fenster ist kein Netz. 

Der Gehegerahmen schliesst praktisch mit dem Fenster ab, so dass die zwei 
ungehinderte Sicht nach draußen haben. 

Das Gehege steht direkt auf dem Tisch (zuunterst eine abwischbare Tischdecke,
da drauf ein Badelaken und das mit Küchenpapier ausgelegt. 
(So lässt sich das leicht sauber halten und ich kann gut sehen, ob der Kot in Ordnung ist). 

Dann gibt es ein langes Tablett mit Sandbad (Kies und Vogelsand halb und halb), 
eine Badewanne auf einem runden Tablett und ansonsten eine Kletterlandschaft, die 
hoffentlich so gestaltet ist, dass Willi überall hin kommt. 

Für das "Süd-Feeling" habe ich dann noch 3 Zimmerpflanzen besporgt, auf denen sie auch rumklettern 
können. 

Als ich die zwei heute da rein setzte, waren sie offensichtlich sofort begeistert 

Willi hat sich gleich aufgemacht und ist von einer Futterschale zur nächsten geklettert 
(die Futterschalen habe ich auf den zwei hohen Plattformen platziert) und Winnie ist rumgeflogen und hat 
jeden einzelnen Zweig auf seine Sitzeigenschaften überprüft 

Wenn ich drinnen bin, lasse ich das Gehege offen, so dass Winnie, wenn sie will, 
raus kann, um etwas herumzufliegen. 

Das hat sie auch gleich begriffen und genutzt. 

Als sie mir in die Küche folgte, machte Willi lautstark Alarm und rief sie. 

Winnie flog schnurstracks wieder zurück und zielsicher in das Gehege rein 

Also der Bau scheint gelungen zu sein .

Als ich heute Abend die Wäsche ab nahm, sassen beide am Fenster und schauten mir zu. 

Im Winter werden sie dort viel zu sehen haben, da sie dann ja direkt auf den kleinen Fütterer auf 
dem Terassentisch sehen. 

Hier die Fotos - die Bilder mit den Fliesen im Hintergrund sind noch von gestern aus dem Vogelzimmer: 

Ich denke, so werden wir den Winter ganz gut rum bringen können


----------



## ina1912 (24. Sep. 2016)

Na das ist ja mal ne klasse Bastelarbeit! 
Wie im Heidepark, fehlt nur noch ne Rutsche!

Da werden die beiden sicher einen kuscheligen und kurzweiligen Winter haben!

Lg ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Sep. 2016)

An Vergnügungspark musste ich auch gleich denken! Super gemacht.


----------



## lotta (25. Sep. 2016)

Tolle Vogellandschaft!
Ich finde es großartig,  was Du immer für tolle Ideen hast Kirstin 
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## jolantha (25. Sep. 2016)

Klar, muß ich doch auch gleich noch meinen Senf dazugeben : Klasse


----------



## Erin (25. Sep. 2016)

Wenn du so weitermachst, werden die beiden im nächsten Jahr gar nicht wegwollen


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2016)

...na, ich denke, die zwei werden schon gehen wollen, wenn die Frühlingsgefühle erwachen 


....heute Abend habe ich vergessen, meine Wäsche ab zu nehmen. 

Als ich dran dachte, war es schon stockdunkel. 

Da bot sich mir von draussen folgendes Bild: 

      

Da kam mir spontan so ein Gedanke: 

Die Zwei haben ja so gar keinen "Zug-Drang".....

...vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich den Schwalben durch die Tageslichtlampe 
die Tage künstlich verlängere, ihnen also im Prinzip den Sommer vorgaukel ?

Ich meine, bei Hühnern steigert man die Legeleistung ja auch durch künstliche Tagverlängerungen - 
also indem man das ganze Jahr Spätfrühling/Sommeranfang sein lässt.......

...und dann habe ich heute noch mal bei Tageslicht ein paar Fotos vom sonnendurchfluteten Gehege 
gemacht. 

Da waren die Schwalben aber draußen:


----------



## Krächzi (28. Sep. 2016)

Heute habe ich in München eine Gruppe Schwalben gesehen - so etwa 40 -50 oder so. Vielleicht waren ja Deine 6 dabei. Man konnte viele weiße Bäuchlein erkennen, es müssen Schwalben gewesen sein.  Wenn sie nach Süden __ fliegen, müssen sie ja hier vorbei kommen. Wir haben zur Zeit wunderschönes Herbstwetter.


----------



## Krächzi (28. Sep. 2016)

Eigentlich ist es doch gut, wenn Winnie und Willi keinen Zugdrang haben. Dann werden sie auch nicht so leicht depressiv oder gar panisch. Sie denken vielleicht sogar, es sei schon Frühjahr und wollen Nester bauen und brüten.....


----------



## Tanny (29. Sep. 2016)

Krächzi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch gut, wenn Winnie und Willi keinen Zugdrang haben.



 da bin ich auch froh drüber 



Krächzi schrieb:


> Sie denken vielleicht sogar, es sei schon Frühjahr und wollen Nester bauen und brüten...



...na, das will ich ja nicht hoffen........das würde ja bedeuten ICH muss noch mehr Schnäbel stopfen......womit?????


Heute mal wieder ein kleiner Zwischenbericht 

Bis gestern hatten wir durchgehend "Sommerwetter", was dazu führte, dass Winnie und Willi 
täglich den ganzen Tag draußen im Flexarium waren, wo sie gigantische Mengen an lebenden und 
toten (frischen) __ Fliegen verdrückten 

Ich fahre im Moment mindestens täglich 2 x ( 1 x Morgens, 1 x Nachmittags) in den Kälberstall, um Fliegen zu kechern. 

Da gibt es dann immer mindestens eine Kecherladung (ca eine 3/4 Kaffeetasse voll), die ich zerdrücke, um sie dann 
in einer Futterschale hinzustellen, eine Kecherladung lebend zum Aussetzen im Flexarium und eine Kecherladung in einem 
Kecher mit abnehmbarem Stiel, die mitsamt Kecher gleich ins Gefrierfach wandert. 

        

Heute habe ich mir noch 4 kurzstielige Kecher dazu gekauft, damit ich jedes Mal mehr zum Einfrieren fangen kann, denn 
ich fürchte, sowie es noch etwas kühler wird, ist es vorbei mit dem Schlaraffenland im Kälberstall. 

Ansonsten habe ich mittlerweile diverse Testbestellungen bei verschiedenen Futterinsektenlieferanten getätigt - 
das Ergebnis ist höchst unbefriedigend 

Bei einem habe ich spitzenmäßige, lebende Heimchen bekommen - dafür waren die 3 verschiedenen Fliegenarten und 
Zuchtansätze derselben komplett vergammelt und alles tot. 

Außerdem waren die Hälfte der Steppengrillen tot und die __ Pinkies, die einen excellenten Eindruck machten (zumindest die, die 
ich noch wieder einfangen konnte) waren in einer nicht richtig verschlossenen Dose und haben die Flucht ergriffen. 

Einige wenige krochen noch durch den Versandkarton, die meisten haben aber offensichtlich denselben durch die 
Ritzen am Boden verlassen und beglücken jetzt die Post.......
.....wer weiss, in wessen Paket jetzt kleine rosa Maden auftauchen.......

Bei dem anderen Lieferanten kamen die Frostinsekten halb aufgetaut an, bei dem anderen waren die Hälfte der 
´Frostinsekten (die gefroren ankamen) schwarz (also schon tot eingefroren) und es waren Futterreste mit eingefroren. 

Der nächste Lebendlieferant schickte falsche Futtertiergrößen und diese waren auch noch unterernährt. 

Also alles in allem: die Futtertierbeschaffung steht noch auf sehr wackeligen Füssen 

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch Lust, den Winter über gut genährte, "glückliche" Fliegen, Mücken 
und Heimchen für Winnie und Willi zu züchten???

Winnie und Willi kriegen von all dem nichts mit. 

Sie erwarten ganz selbstverständlich, dass ihr Futter täglich mehrmals - also immer, wenn die Schale leer 
ist (und das ist oft der Fall) Nachschub kommt - und zwar nur, was den Herrschaften genehm ist. 

Was ihnen nicht zusagt, wird kurzerhand durch den Raum geschleudert 

Ansonsten scheinen sie sich pudelwohl zu fühlen 

Mindestens 1 x täglich nehmen die zwei ein ausgiebiges Bad und planschen, was das Zeug hält. 

Willi fängt mittlerweile sehr gekonnt im Sitzen aus der Luft vorbeifliegende Fliegen und ab und an klettert 
er runter zur Schale und langt richtig zu. 

Winnie fängt die Fliegen im Flexarium im Flug - und auch sie macht an der Schale zusätzlich Zwischenstopp, um 
sich ein wenig mehr Masse einzuverleiben. 

Wenn die zwei drinnen sind, lasse ich das Gehege im Esszimmer bis zum Schlafen gehen offen. 

Immer, wenn ich rein komme oder wenn die Futterschale leer ist, kommt Winnie angeflogen, sabbelt mich voll und 
folgt mir so lange durch die gesamte Wohnung, bis ich mich erbarme und die Schale wieder auffülle. 

Willi klettert in der Zeit schon mal runter zu der leeren Schale und wartet dort, dass Winnie s Gequängel 
Erfolg hat und Nachschub kommt. 

Also mit anderen Worten: die Zwei sind wirklich richtig lustig und besser als jedes Fernsehprogramm 

Die Fotos sind von gestern und vorgestern - heute habe ich vergessen zu fotografieren......


----------



## Erin (30. Sep. 2016)

Hm....und wenn du mal in einem Terraristikforum nachfragst? Da gibt's ja doch einige, die ihre Futtertiere selbst züchten oder zumindest gute Händler kennen sollten.


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2016)

Vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch mal an einen Zoo wenden, die brauchen doch auch immer Futtertiere .
Zwecks Lieferant


----------



## Erin (30. Sep. 2016)

An Zoos hatte ich auch gedacht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die auch selbst züchten, die brauchen ja doch schon einiges...ein Versuch kann aber nicht schaden, vielleicht würden sie sogar selbst welche abgeben...mittlerweile sucht ja jeder nach zusätzlichen Einnahmequellen.
Nächste Woche habe ich "stressfrei", dann horche ich mal bei uns im Freizeitpark und bei der Schlangenfarm in Schladen nach, vielleicht wissen die noch was


----------



## Tanny (30. Sep. 2016)

Also bei den Terraristen habe ich schon recherchiert.

Entweder züchten sie schon lange selbst, oder sie haben mir zu genau denen geraten,
wo meine Testbestellungen so unbefriedigend  verliefen.

Mit Bezug aus privater Zucht von mir völlig unbekannten Reptilienhaltern habe ich irgendwie
"Bauchschmerzen":

1. brauche ich an __ Fliegen große Mengen
2. muss der Versand zuverlässig auf Abruf klappen (im Winter wird so ein Lebentierpaket schnell
mal zu kalt
3. weiss ich im Prinzip da genau so wenig, wie gut oder schlecht die Tiere gehalten und wie
vielseitig ernährt wurden, wie bei einem Händler.
4. Wenn mir der Lieferant dann plötzlich aus welchem Grund auch immer abspringt, sitze ich
mitten im Winter dumm da.

Ich habe jetzt einen Plan:

Für gefrostete und für lebende Heimchen habe ich mittlerweile offensichtlich sehr gute
Händler aufgetan.

Die lebenden Heimchen (habe gerade tausend Stück bekommen) kommen in meine Heimchenboxen
ins Gästezimmer (da ist geheizt) und dort füttere ich sie vielseitig und abwechselungsreich auf.

Dabei bekommen sie auch gleich das Mineral/Vitaminpulver von nektron für insektenfressende Vögel mit
angeboten - danach sind sie nämlich verrückt.

Einen Teil davon friere ich dann nach einigen Tagen ein, den Rest halte ich weiter in der Box.

Dann gibt es täglich ein paar frisch getötete Heimchen und eingefrorene Heimchen.

__ Pinkies habe ich ebenfalls gute Qualität bei einem Frostlieferanten aufgetan.

Das Problem sind nach wie vor die Fliegen gewesen.

Aber das Problem bekomme ich gerade auch gelöst:

Ich bin täglich im Kälberstall mit mehreren Kechern und unzähligen Gläsern und fange
Fliegen, was das zeug hält, die ich dann einfriere.

Mittlerweile habe ich 3 randvolle Honiggläser voll gefrorener Fliegen.

Ich werde versuchen noch so auf 15 Gläser zu kommen - damit müsste ich über den Winter kommen.

Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir noch ein kleines Netzterrarium zuzulegen, das ich
sommermäßig ausleuchte und warm halte und in dem ich quasi einen Miniteich mit
entsprechender Bepflanzung anlege (Minibiotop praktisch)

Theoretisch müsste ich dort dann Mückenlarven einsetzen können und die
müssten sich wenn ich richtig liege prächtig entwickeln und ständig vermehren.
(lediglich das mit der Ernährung muss ich noch lösen - ich kann ja nicht täglich meinen Arm reinhalten.....)

Wenn das klappt, kann ich Winnie und Willi da täglich für eine Mahlzeit rein setzen,
damit sie sich ein paar Mücken schnappen können.....

Soweit meine Pläne 

Winnie und Willi waren heute glaube ich zum letzten Mal draußen - es wird zu kalt.

Auf der Diele ist es etwas wärmer als draußen.

Darum habe ich das Flexarium jetzt dort auf dem Tisch, so dass die zwei dort noch eine
Weile täglich lebende Fliegen bekommen können.

Ansonsten fühlen sie sich drinnen glaube ich mittlerweile wohler 

Mit Willi werde ich Dienstag noch mal zum Tierarzt fahren.

Er hat sich jetzt zum 2. Mal beim Flügelschlagen an einem Ast seine Verletzung wieder
aufgeschlagen.

Es sind zwar jeweils immer nur zwei oder drei kleine Blutstropfen - aber es kann ja nicht
gut sein, wenn sich da immer wieder eine Wunde öffnet.

Vielleicht hat mein TA eine Idee, wie wir den Flügelrand so schützen können, dass er
trotz des Flügel schlagens vernünftig abheilen kann.

Das ist so ähnlich, wie bei meinem Hund, als er sich am Ohrrand verletzt hatte (Schlappohren) -
die Verletzung hatte er auch immer wieder aufgeschüttelt.

Ich weiss nur nicht mehr, was wir damals da gemacht haben und wenn, ob das auch bei
Vögeln ginge.

Heute habe ich die Stelle jedenfalls erstmal mit Traumeel beträufelt und sollte er sich die nächsten Tage
da noch mal aufschlagen, versuche ich es mit Hamamelis Blütenwasser.

Hier noch 2 Fotos von heute draußen im Flexarium:

   

ach ja, und dann bin ich diesen Zöglingsthread die letzten Tage durchgegangen.
Ich will auf der Web-page gerne eine Seite anlegen, wo links zu den Berichten sind.
Also z.B.  
Ab Beitrag #413 Flori  Rauchschwalbe
     Nestflucht wg. __ Parasiten, Verdauungsstörungen - erfolgreich ausgewildert
usw.

Dabei habei ch festgestellt, dass es dieses Jahr sage und schreibe 34 Zöglinge waren!
Davon 2 Überwinterer, 5 Verstorbene, eine "unbekannt" (Wynni) und 26 ausgewildert


----------



## Krächzi (1. Okt. 2016)

Gute Idee, das mit dem Teich und den Mückenlarven. Aber ob die Stechmücken nicht auch die Schwalben stechen?


----------



## rollikoi (1. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,

hier mal meine Idee.
Wer __ Pinkies hat, hat auch bald lebende __ Fliegen. Einfach die Tierchen bei Zimmertemperatur krabbeln lassen in ihrer Schachtel, schon bald verpuppen sie sich und schlüpfen als fertige Fliegen.
Die würde ich dann lebend im Flexarium oder ähnlichem aufbewahren und auffüttern mit Vitaminen und Mineralien.
Bei der Verletzung am Vogelflügel würde ich es mit Propolis probieren es ist gut zur Wundabdeckung geeignet und rein natürlich.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tanny (1. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Bernd, 

das ist ja mal eine spitzen Idee! ....und so simpel! 

Das werde ich machen - dass ich auf die Idee aber auch nicht selbst gekommen bin 

Was das Propolis anbelangt: das hätte ich auch schon gerne gemacht - ich 
traue mich da aber nicht ran. 

Vögel reagieren m.W. hochgradig empfindlich auf Alkohol - viele können Alkohol gar nicht 
ab. 

Ich habe noch kein Propolis gefunden, welches ohne Alkohol hergestellt wird. 

Ich finde es immer nur als Tinktur ö.ä. 

Es gab früher mal einen Hersteller in der Schweiz (Dr Steingassner (Tierarzt) aus ÖSterreich 
hatte mir den empfohlen - er verwendete es immer bei OPs - tat es in die Wunde, bevor er 
zugenäht hat - und seither hatte er absolut keinen Fall mehr von Wundinfektion und 
perfekte Wundheilung.)

Leider ist der Hersteller schon vor über 10 Jahren vom Markt verschunden und ich habe bisher 
noch keine alkoholfreie Alternative gefunden. 

Salben und Cremes kommen nicht in Frage, weil die Schwalben beim Putzen die Trägerstoffe 
aufnehmen würden und vermutlich nicht vertragen. 

Deswegen hatte ich erstmal Traumeel (die Injektionslösung) verwendet und Ina kam auf die Idee und 
sagte: 

Warum nimmst Du nicht Hamamelis - das ist DAS Wundheilungskraut und da hast Du doch das 
Destillat.......

Gute Idee, fand ich 

Kennst Du Dich mit Propolis aus?

Kann man das ggf. auch irgendwie destillieren? 

Im Grunde muss es verflüssigt werden, ohne, dass irgendwelche Stoffe dazu kommen

LG
Kirstin


----------



## rollikoi (1. Okt. 2016)

Hallo nochmal,

so richtig auskennen tue ich mich auch nicht mit Propolis. Aber vielleicht kannst du dich an einen Imker wenden und von dort Propolis beziehen bevor es mit Alkohol versetzt wird.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tanny (1. Okt. 2016)

Das wäre nicht das Problem. 
Aber Propolis in seinem Urzustand kannst Du nicht auf eine Wunde schmieren. 
Propolis ist bretthart - härter, als eine Wachskerze. 

Ich meine, vielleicht könnte man es pulverisieren?

Aber da stellt sich dann wieder die Frage, würden die Schwalben es vertragen, wenn sie 
von dem Pulver etwas aufnehmen......

Genau diese Fragen sind es, die mich Propolis haben verwerfen lassen........

LG
Kirstin


----------



## rollikoi (1. Okt. 2016)

Vielleicht kann man Propolis besser auftragen wenn man es erwärmt bis auf die Körpertemperatur des Empfängers.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Vögel es nicht vertragen Propolis aufzunehmen, sie fressen ja auch Bienen und kommen so mit den einzelnen Bestandteilen des Propolis in Kontakt.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste ich dort dann Mückenlarven einsetzen können und die
> müssten sich wenn ich richtig liege prächtig entwickeln und ständig vermehren.
> (lediglich das mit der Ernährung muss ich noch lösen - ich kann ja nicht täglich meinen Arm reinhalten.....)


Mückenlarven gibt es im Winter als Rote, Schwarze und Weiße zu kaufen.....die könntest du in den Miniteich kippen. Paar __ Schnecken dabei und schon sollten die sich entwicklen können.
Musst mal schauen welche in deinem Minniteich am besten funktionieren. Selber Züchten brauchst du dann nicht.


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2016)

da tun sich ja gigantische Möglichkeiten auf 

Ich glaube, ich werde mal Folgendes probieren: 

Kleinen Mini ins Flexarium - daneben eine Sand/__ Moos Landschaft (muss ich mal bei den Terrariern schauen, was es da so gibt) - alles flach angelegt, damit Willi darin später rumhüpfen kann, ohne mit dem Flügel anzuschlagen. 

In den Mini kommen die gekauften Mückenlarven und auf den Landbereich die verpuppten __ Pinkies. 

Wenn dann die ersten Flieger schlüpfen, kann ich die Schwalben täglich für ein Stündchen in das Terrarium setzen......

Wenn das klappt, das wäre ja gigantisch toll 

Vorgesorgt, falls das nicht klappt, habe ich aber auch schon 

6 randvolle Honiggläser mit tiefgekühlten __ Fliegen habe ich schon zusammen 

Wenn die Jagderfolge im Kälberstall so weiter gehen, werde ich bis zum ersten Frost wohl noch täglich 1 Glas zusammen bekommen. 

Da es kühler und ungemütlicher wird, kommen die Fliegen von draußen im Moment alle rein in den Stall 


Winnie und Willi geht es gut. 

Heute hatten wir vormittags noch wieder absolut strahlenden Sonnenschein. 

Da es aber dabei schon relativ frisch ist und um zu vermeiden, dass Willi durch den Hin- und Hertransport zu viel unkontrolliert flattert und sich den Flügel wieder anstösst, habe ich die Zwei drinnen gelassen. 

Sie sassen in ihrem "Wohnzimmer" und haben die Sonne in vollen Zügen genossen 
(die von draußen fotografierten Bilder sind unklar, weil das Fenster so schmutzig ist. 
Das kann ich aber nicht putzen, weil ohne Fliegengitter (wegen des höheren Lichteinfalls) würden sonst an dem Südfenster die Vögel draußen ständig gegen das Fenster knallen, weil sie es nicht sehen würden). 

                    

Winnie hat darüber hinaus die Fernsehantenne für sich entdeckt und schaukelt dort genau so begeistert drauf rum, wie vor 5 Jahren Pummelchen 

Nur gut, dass Winnie abends in ihrem Wohnzimmer ins Bett geht und nicht die Nacht in der Küche verbringt - sonst würde sie mich vermutlich spätestens gegen 20 Uhr rausschmeissen, weil sie ihre Nachtruhe will......

     

Dann habe ich heute am späten Nachmittag das Schwalbenwohnzimmer komplett sauber gemacht - also alles raus geräumt, Küchenpapier ausgewechselt und neu gestaltet eingeräumt. 

Da Winnie anders, als ursprünglich gedacht, den ganzen Tag raus kann und in der Wohnung rumfliegt, braucht sie nicht so viele Sitzäste in der "Voliere". 

Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich die Äste reduzieren und den Boden freier gestalten, so dass Willi dort rumhüpfen kann, ohne irgendwo mit den Flügeln anzuschlagen. 

Solange ich da ausgeräumt habe, habe ich für Willi in der Küche ein Laken auf dem Boden ausgebreitet, einen Sitzast (wie im Flexarium) drauf gelegt und seine Badewanne und die Futterschale da hingestellt.

Willi hat das gut angenommen und sass da völlig frei. Auch dort hat er zwischendurch immer mal wieder mit den Flügeln geflattert - und er ist definitiv nirgendwo angestossen (da war nichts zum Anstossen).

Trotzdem waren da dann wieder zwei kleine Butspritzer  

Also das Flattern per se scheint so viel Blut auf die Verletzung zu drücken, dass sie immer wieder auf geht 

Es ist wirklich wie das Hundeohr 

Ich habe jetzt mal von meiner Propolistinktur zwei Tropfen in einen Eierbecher getan. 

Theoretisch müsste der ALkohol ja verfliegen und wenn der abgedtrocknete, klebrige Bodensatz morgen früh nachgeblieben ist, müsste ich das mit einem Tropfen Wasser wieder anlösen können (vielleicht auch das Hamameliswasser) und den Flügel damit alkoholfrei behandeln können?

Ansonsten macht Willi aber einen fidelen, fröhlichen Eindruck und er nutzt in dem neu eingerichteten "Wohnzimmer" die freien Bodenflächen schon fleissig 

Davon gibt es dann demnächst Fotos - die habe ich vorhin vergessen.......


----------



## Tanny (4. Okt. 2016)

....und heute habe ich bei den Schwalben noch mal wieder umgebaut......

Aber von vorne:

Heute morgen hatte ich ein paar ganz feine Blutspritzer in der leeren Futterschüssel - ganz so, als habe Willi mal wieder mit den Flügeln geschlagen.

Also habe ich WiIli sofort eingepackt und bin zum Tierarzt gefahren.
(Winnie hat sich massiv beklagt, weil sie alleine bleiben musste.....)

Der Bereich, wo Willi die Verletzung hat(te) und wo die Federn ausgerissen waren, war stark verkrustet.

Mein TA hat die Krusten mit einer Pinzette vorsichtig entfernt - das hätte ich mich so niemals getraut.

Es sind neue Federkiele sichtbar  und mein TA meinte, dass die nachwachsenden Federn offensichtlich teilweise nicht durchkommen und sich dann unter der Haut praktisch "aufkringeln" - darum muss die Verkrustung ab.

Nachdem er die Krusten alle entfernt hatte, sah das alles schon viel besser aus.

Ich muss jetzt regelmässig den Flügel kontrollieren und wenn sich irgenwo neue Krusten bilden, diese sofort entfernen.

Willi hat das alles super gut mitgemacht, obwohl er panische Angst hatte - das konnte ich ihm ansehen.

Ich bin jedes Mal wieder beeindruckt, wie ruhig, kompetent  und sicher ohne jeden Schnickschnack mein TA die kleinen Piepmätze behandelt und wie gut die Vögel das mitmachen.

Das habe ich gerade mit Vögeln bei anderen Tierärzten schon ganz anders erlebt.

Als ich wieder nach Hause kam und die Waschküchentür öffnete (die Waschküche ist der Vorraum zu meinem Kücheneingang und die Tür quietscht) hörte ich, wie Winnie anfing aufgeregt in der Küche hin und her zu __ fliegen und ununterbrochen zu rufen.

Als Willi das in seiner Box hörte, kamen sofort erleichterte Antwortrufe 

Kaum hatte ich Willi in seinem Gehege wieder abgesetzt, gab es eine große Begrüssung und dann hüpfte er zum Futternapf und hat erst mal richtig ausgiebig gefuttert 

Den größten Teil des Tages habe ich dann damit zu gebracht (außer den 3 Stunden, wo ich noch Büsche geschnitten habe), die Schwalben einfach nur aus der Ferne zu beobachten.

Auffallend war, dass Willi nicht mehr ständig mit den Flügeln schlug - es kann also tatsächlich sein, dass die Federkiele, die nicht durch kamen, pieksten/weh taten und er deshalb ständig so heftig die Flügel geschlagen hat.

Jetzt hat er seine Flügel nur noch zum ausbalancieren beim Gehen benutzt und er geht jetzt die Brücke seitwärts hoch und runter, was viel weniger Flügeleinsatz erfordert - Blut hatte ich noch keines wieder 

                         

Was mir dann noch auffliel: Willi hat deutlich mehr Halt und kann sich mit weniger Flügeleinsatz bewegen, wenn er etwas hat, wo er sich bei jedem Schritt festkrallen kann.

Auf "blankem" Boden, also auf dem Küchenpapier oder auf Sand hat er viel mehr Probleme und bewegt sich hektischer.

Also habe ich den Boden überall, wo er sich bewegt, mit Rinden von meinen Kaminholzscheiten ausgelegt.

vorher:                                                        
   

nachher:
 

Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass die zwei immer mehr baden und bei dem Geplansche für Winnie und ihre langen Flügel die "Badewanne" etwas klein ist.

Darum haben die zwei jetzt eine größere Badewanne bekommen.

Da ich schon mal dabei war, habe ich noch eine 2. Schale mit Tümpelwasser und ein paar Wasserflöhen und Co. reingestellt.

   

Und dann ging das "Gebastel" los - das war vielleicht ein Akt, bis ich alles so arrangiert hatte, dass weder in die Wasserschalen, noch in die Futterschalen etwas reinfiel, wenn eine der beiden Schwalben auf einer der Stangen oder Brücken sitzt und etwas fallen lässt.

Immer, wenn ich dachte, jetzt habe ich´s, hat Winnie mich eines Besseren belehrt ....und sie hat mein Tun mit großem Interesse verfolgt:

               

Aber jetzt stimmt alles und die beiden scheinen es gut zu finden


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2016)

Ich knuddel dich mal aus der Ferne, weil du das alles so toll machst, für  " unsere " Kleinen


----------



## lotta (5. Okt. 2016)

Kirstin 
Bei Dir wäre ich auch gerne Schwalbe

Die beiden werden aus diesem Paradis kaum mehr ausziehen wollen,
so schön und auf den Leib geschneidert, finden sie es sicher anderswo nie mehr.

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne gemeinsame Zeit und eine gelungene Überwinterung.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Okt. 2016)

Bei so viel Liebe und Führsorge würde ich auch nicht mehr gehen wollen, sag bescheid wenn Du ein Plätzchen frei hast 
Ich wünsche Euch auch eine erfolgreiche Überwinterung, vielleicht gibt es ja die ein oder andere Überraschung vor Weihnachten von Dir zu berichten


----------



## Tanny (5. Okt. 2016)

....jeden Tag was Neues 

Willi geht es heute offensichtlich gut - der Flügel hat nicht wieder geblutet und als ich den Flügel nachgescchaut habe, waren da keine neuen Krusten 

Dafür hat Winnie heute irgendwie auffallend Schnabelatmung 

Sie ist super drauf, fliegt, frisst, badet, plappert, putzt sich - alles wie immer - aber wenn sie still sitzt, sieht man die Schnabelatmung und hört gelegentlich ein leises "klicken". 

Da ich Winnie seit sie richtig __ fliegen kann nicht mehr in der Transportbox transportieren kann, ohne, dass es sie aufregt, habe ich meinen TA erstmal angerufen und es ihm geschildert. 

Er meinte, ich solle erstmal eine Rotlichtlampe anbieten. 

Das habe ich dann also gemacht. Winnie hat sich auch drunter gesetzt und ist immer dahin zurück gekehrt, wenn sie fliegen war. 

Dann habe ich 3 Videos davon gemacht, die ich bei Photobucket hochgeladen habe: 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/library/Zoeglinge?sort=3/page-1

Den link habe ich leider erst heute Abend (eben) an meinen TA schicken können, weil das Hochladen bis eben dauerte - meine Verbindung ist mal wieder unter aller Kanone  

Mal schauen, was er morgen sagt. 

Da Winnie sonst einen fidelen Eindruck macht, glaube ich nicht, dass es jetzt akut bedrohlich ist - aber normal ist das nicht..........


----------



## jolantha (6. Okt. 2016)

Ich glaub, ich brauch auch mal ne Rotlichtlampe, bei diesem schiet kalten Wetter röchel ich auch schon
leise vor mich hin .


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2016)

So, mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht - auf Fotos müsst Ihr noch bis morgen warten - habe ich heute vergessen....

Gestern war Winnie mehr oder weniger unverändert.
Die Symptomatik bei Luftröhrenwürmern, Luftsackmilben, Pilzinfektionen, einfachen Erkältungen  und bakteriellen Infekten können alle sehr ähnlich sein und weil ich bei diesen Krankheitsbildern bei Vögeln gar keine oder aber nur sehr wenig praktische Erfahrung habe, hätte ich nicht wagen wollen, zu vermuten, was es davon sein könnte.

Da die Therapien für die verschiedenen Krankheitsbilder teilweise recht unterschiedlich sind und schulmedizinisch einige Therapeutika falsch eingesetzt sogar zu Verschlimmerungen führen können (z.B. wenn man Antibiotika bei Pilz einsetzen würde, würde dieser explodieren wie gedüngt) hätte ich nicht gewagt, da irgend etwas zu unternehmen.

Engystol hat Winnie bekommen, um das Immunsystem anzuschieben. Außerdem habe ich ihr zur Auswahl/Selbstbedienung jeweils ein Minischälchen mit:
Wasser mit einem Tropfen Propolis/Myrrhe Tinktur
Wasser mit Kohlekomprette
Hustentee "Atemfrei Gold"
(hat Fritzie meine Amsel seinerzeit bei einer symptomatisch ähnlichen Erkrankung wie irre getrunken)
hingestellt.

Ob Winnie irgend etwas davon zu sich genommen hat, weiss ich nicht - wenn ich rein kam, sass sie immer unter dem Rotlicht oder flog dorthin - aber zwischendurch war sie auf jeden Fall unten zum Baden - ihr Gefieder war nass.......

Nachdem ich gestern nichts von meinem Tierarzt auf meine mail gehört hatte und Winnie relativ unverändert war, hatte ich geplant, heute Morgen noch mal anzurufen.

Heute Morgen fand ich Winnies Symptomatik heftiger und ihre Klicklaute erschienen mir auch lauter. Zudem flog und plapperte sie weniger und ihr linkes Auge tränte leicht.  Darum habe ich den Gedanken an Anrufen gleich verworfen, Winnie (unter Protest) eingepackt und bin in die Praxis gefahren.
Es war mir zu heikel, da angesichts des bevorstehenden Wochenendes, wo ich im Notfall niemanden zuverlässig erreiche, abzuwarten.

Mein TA hatte seine e-mails noch gar nicht gesehen - ergo auch die Videos nicht. 

Er untersuchte Winnie eingehend und kam letztendlich zu dem Schluss, dass es sich um einen Infekt mit bakterieller Beteiligung handelt. Er hielt in diesem Fall eine antibiotische Behandlung für sinnvoll.

Nun bekommt Winnie 7 Tage Baytril 0,1 ml pro Tag. Die erste Dosis gab es gleich in der Praxis.
Ansonsten macht sie übrigens einen super Eindruck 

Während der Fahrt zur und von der Praxis hat Winnie in ihrem abgedeckten Transportkasten die ganze Zeit immer wieder fragend gerufen und ich musste antworten - dann war alles okay. Wenn ich mal nicht antwortete, dann wurde sie im Transportkasten unruhig und ihr Gepiepe wurde hektisch. Insofern habe ich ununterbrochen mit ihr kommuniziert.

Als wir wieder zurück kamen, war es wie am Montag mit Willi:

Kaum quietschte meine Waschküchentür, rief Willi lautstark aus seinem Gehege und Winnie antwortete erleichtert. Auch sie fiel, als ich sie aus der Box befreit hatte, erstmal über das Futter her, als hätte sie tagelang nichts gefuttert.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich auch Antwort von einem befreundeten, überwiegend traditionell europäisch therapierenden  Tierarzt, auf dessen Urteil ich sehr viel gebe und dem ich den link ebenfalls geschickt hatte. Leider lebt er nicht hier oben und ist darum nicht "mal eben" besuchbar.

Er empfahl mir, parallel zur Therapie meines hiesigen  Tierarztes hier Pulmo/Vivianit von Wala tröpfchenweise mit zu geben.

Das habe ich sofort besorgt und auch da bekam Winnie gleich ein abgetautes Heimchen einverleibt, welches ich zuvor mit dem Mittel "geimpft" habe.

Heute Nachmittag war Winnie schon wieder aktiver  Sie flog wieder mehr durch die Wohnung und plapperte auch wieder am laufenden Band. Die Schnabelatmung und die Klickgeräusche waren zurückgegangen, etwa auf den Stand, den man auf dem Video sieht.

Ich hoffe, dass die Entwicklung jetzt in die Richtung weiter geht 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich ein gutes Gefühl....... sicher auch, weil ich weiss, dass sich das Leute angeschaut haben, die da mehr von verstehen, als ich......

Willi geht es gut. Sein Flügel verteilt zur Zeit keine Blutspritzer mehr und ich konnte auch keine neuen Krusten feststellen.

Soweit zu heute - morgen gibt es dann auch noch Fotos


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2016)

Oh man und der Winter hat noch nicht mal angefangen. Was erwartet dich noch alles bis zum Frühling.........


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2016)

positiv denken.......

....das sind die "Kinderkrankheiten" ..... Wenn sich erst alles eingespielt hat, ist es ein Selbstgänger


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2016)

Aber so ein Winterurlaub für dich und die beiden in Südafrika wäre doch bestimmt auch was.
Irgendwo hatte ich mal einen Bericht gelesen oder gesehen, das es zu dir ein Doppelgänger  dort unten gibt. Hat glaube damals in einer Wiltierstation gearbeitet. 
Wäre doch mal was, oder?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Okt. 2016)

(Nur ein kleiner Lesetipp am Rande: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/tag-der-offenen-tuer-wenn-der-igel-im-garten-hustet-1.3195632)


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2016)

....nun hat es doch länger gedauert mit den Fotos und weiterem Bericht - aber ich hatte einfach die letzten Tage keine Zeit.

Ich habe eine Achterbahn der Gefühle hinter mir und bin fix und fertig.

Samstag war noch alles "gut" - Winnie war unverändert wie am Vortag und dabei aber guter Dinge - flog und plapperte viel, badete, frass und putzte sich.

Ich nutzte den Tag und habe Tümpel 1 bearbeitet - dazu später vorher/nachher in der Doku.

Abends war ich fix und fertig.

Sonntag  Morgen war auch noch alles okay - Winnie hatte noch leichte Schnabelatmung, aber die Geräusche waren weniger - ihr Auge tränte aber immer noch und schien mir eher schlechter als besser zu sein.

Ansonsten alles wie am Vortag.

Also plante ich für den Tag, die Gräben auszuschaufeln und die Paddockzäune auf Wintermodus umzubauen.

Gegen 11 Uhr machte ich Winnies Antibiotikum-Heimchen fertig und gab es ihr.....

.....innerhalb von Sekunden begann sie zu "würgen" und nach Luft zu schnappen und wirkte, als ob sie gleich kollabiert.

Der Schnabel war sperrangelweit auf, weil er "voll" war.

Ich dachte, sie hat das Heimchen quer zu fassen gekriegt und es steckt im Schnabel - als ich nachschaute, weil ich es rausziehen wollte, stellte ich fest, es war nicht das Heimchen, es war eine kirschkerngroße, und kirschkernförmige Schwellung am Gaumen, die dort "wuchs".

Ich war völlig entsetzt (Winnie auch) und sofort schoss mir durch den Kopf "Allergisch auf das Antibiotikum".

In echter Panik griff ich zum Telefon konnte aber weder meinen behandelnden Tierarzt, noch irgend einen anderen, der hier dafür infrage käme, erreichen.

Also rief ich bei einer meiner Pferdetierärztinnen an, die alternativ mit Schwerpunkt klass. Homöopathie arbeitet.

Ich erreichte sie nahezu sofort, schilderte ihr in stakkato den Fall und fragte, ob sie kommen kann:

"Sorry, aber bis ich da bin, ist der Vogel tot - ich bin gerade im Urlaub am Mittelmeer.........
.......gib ihr erstmal Apis......"

....na klar, natürlich Apis - hätte ich auch dran denken können......

Ich habe sofort ein Kügelchen aufgelöst in Wasser, es mit einer Spritze aufgezogen und Winnie einen Tropfen in den offenen Schnabel auf die Schwellung getropft.

Die Schwellung wurde nicht mehr größer und innerhalb der nächsten viertel Stunde halbierte sie sich in etwa.

Als Winnie den Schnabel wieder fast zu bekam und wieder frei atmen konnte, stürzte sie erstmal zum Wasser und trank, was das Zeug hält.

Ich war fertig mit der Welt.

Die Restschwellung am Gaumen blieb in der Größe und Form einer kleinen Bohne bestehen. Außerdem hielt Winnie ihr Auge fast immer geschlossen.

Sie frass - oft, kleine Mengen, flog wenig, sass viel unter der Wärmelampe und redete wenig.

Ich habe den Tag damit verbracht, einen geeigneten Tierarzt aufzutreiben (erfolglos), zu recherchieren, Videos hochzuladen etc und Winnie zu beobachten.

Natürlich habe ich auch meine Zweifel gehabt, ob wir mit Infektion wirklich richtig lagen oder ob es nicht doch __ Parasiten oder so sind - die Gedanken überschlagen sich förmlich - manchmal ist es echt ein Fehler, zu viel im I-Net zu suchen und zu lesen ..........

Den Rest des Tages veränderte sich nichts mehr.

Da ich davon ausging, dass es eine allergische Reaktion auf das ANtibiotikum war, würde ich die nächste Gabe Montag nicht geben, sondern zu meinem TA fahren.

Heute Morgen war anfangs auch noch alles unverändert  und sie bekam einmalig ein Heimchen in Belladona C 200 gebadet.

......und dann nach ca 10 Minuten explodierte die Schwellung im Schnabel wieder förmlich und unter dem Auge entstand ebenfalls eine leichte Schwellung.

Winnie einpacken und ins Auto springen war eins - auf die Idee, dass es eine Erstverschlimmerung auf das Belladonna sein könne, kam ich gar nicht - dafür war ich viel zu "panisch".......

Als ich beim Tierarzt ankam, war die Schwellung im Schnabel wieder zurück gegangen auf die Größe von gestern Abend.

Dafür war jetzt eine ca erbsengroße, pralle Kugel unter dem Auge.

Ich war den anderen Tierbesitzern im Wartezimmer wirklich dankbar, dass sie mich vor ließen - ich hatte in meiner Panik wirklich ANgst um Winnies Leben (wobei sie in ihrem Transportkasten sass, Schnabel halb auf, Auge zugeschwollen und PUTZTE sich gemütlich!)

Als ich dem TA meinen Verdacht schilderte mit der Reaktion auf das Antibiotikum, hielt er das für sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich.

 Ich holte Winnie aus ihrer Box und als er den Schnabel öffnete und rein schaute, war da wieder nur diese relativ kleine Schwellung, die ich am Morgen hatte.

 Was man da aber sehen konnte, was beim letzten Besuch nicht ersichtlich war, war ein ganz kleiner, roter Punkt auf der Schwellung.

 Der TA  meinte, da muss sie sich eine Verletzung zugezogen haben.

Natürlich konfrontierte ich den TA auch mit meinen Zweifeln, die mich gestern plagten....

 Er begründete mir  aber ausführlich und für mich einleuchtend, warum er Parasiten zumindest als Ursache für die Ursprungssymptomatik und das jetzige Geschehen für genau so unwahrscheinlich halten würde, wie Pilz.

 Er vermutet, dass sie sich an irgendetwas, quasi einen Einschuss (wenn ich das mal von den Pferden ableite) geholt hat.

 Die Eingangssymptomatik könne schon eine Reaktion auf diesen „Einschuss“ gewesen sein.

 Dass diese plötzliche Schwellung mit der Gabe des mit Baytril geimpften Heimchens praktisch zeitgleich geschah würde er nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang bringen.

 Er würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt die angefangene Antibiose nicht unterbrechen, weil wir ein Problem was die Mittelwahl anbelangt bekommen, falls wir später doch noch auf ein Antibiotikum zurück greifen müssen – für empfindliche Vogelarten gäbe es wohl nicht so viel Auswahl.

Ich habe den TA dann gebeten, ihr die heutige Dosis direkt zu geben, weil ich wollte, sollte doch irgendetwas passieren, dass er da ist und was auch immer machen kann.

 Es geschah:  nichts

ich vermute also, ich habe die schnelle Wirkung des Apis falsch interpretiert – es wirkt ja nicht nur antiallergisch, sondern auch bei Entzündungen

 Ich fragte dann noch, ob und was ich machen kann, wenn das jetzt in dem Tempo weiter zu schwillt – ich meine, irgendwann bekommt sie keine Luft mehr.

 Er meinte, dass er damit nicht rechnet – es könne sein, dass der Abszess sich unterhalb des Auges eröffnet und abfliesst.

 Er würde auf keinen Fall manipulativ eröffnen – dass wäre ein gewaltiges Risiko bei einem so kleinen Vogel.

 Während wir sprachen, hatte sich die Schwellung unter dem Auge etwas entspannt und auch der Schnabel war quasi wieder zu.

 Als ich zu Hause ankam, war unter dem Auge nur noch eine kleine Verdickung und im Schnabel sieht die Schwellung jetzt aus, wie ein Gerstenkorn.

Nachdem ich mich etwas beruhigt hatte und den Verstand wieder einschaltete, kam ich dann auch mal auf die Idee, dass das Belladonna den Prozess einfach angeschoben hat - Erstverschlimmerung...... aber in dem Moment war ich einfach nur geschockt.....

 Winnie war heute Abend  wieder total aktiv – sie flog und plapperte wieder viel.

 Insgesamt scheint es ihr heute Abend viel besser zu gehen. Heute Abend hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl – Winnie wirkte erstmals wieder „fröhlich“. Mal schauen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.

 Ich werde jetzt das Baytril noch die letzten 2 Tage und das Pulmo/V von Wala  weiter geben und ansonsten beobachten und erst, wenn der Prozess stagnieren sollte, das passende Folgemittel suchen.

Soweit der aktuelle Stand.

 Die Geschichte hat mich wirklich überrollt. Es sieht so dramatisch aus bei einem so kleinen Vogel und so hilf- und ratlos habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr gefühlt – ist schon ganz schön blöd, wenn man in so blinde Panik verfällt, dass das Nachdenken völlig abschaltet…….

 Naja, wieder was gelernt – und nächstes Mal bin ich da hoffentlich etwas gelassener und überlegter……

Soweit der "Kurzbericht" des Chaoswochenendes - WIlli geht es übrigens sehr gut 

Hier noch unsortierte Fotos von den Tagen:

                                                 

und hier habe ich neue Videos eingestellt: 3 sind von Willi, wie er seine Brücke hoch und runter flitzt - auf dem neuesten ist Winnie, wo ich sie mit dem Finger etwas ärgere - da öffnet sie dann ab und an den Schnabel und wenn man da das Video anhält, kann man die Schwellung etwas sehen (da war sie schon wieder kleiner)

Und ein Video ist dabei, wo Willi und Winnie sich anfauchen.

Die Videos sind alle von gestern - das letzte ist von gestern früher Nachmittag.

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/library/Zoeglinge?sort=3/page-1

....ach ja, und meine Gräben sind natürlich noch nicht ausgeschaufelt..........


----------



## Erin (11. Okt. 2016)

Ach du lieber Himmel....da wäre ich aber auch panisch geworden...
Daumen sind gedrückt, dass es bald wieder weg ist...mit Viechern wirds aber auch nie langweilig.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Okt. 2016)

Au weia – arme Kirstin! *tröst*
Das erinnert mich an den ersten Asthmaanfall, den mein Kater vor vielen Jahren bekam – ich konnte das damals absolut nicht einordnen und habe ebenfalls panisch reagiert. Den Kater in den Wagen und zum Tierarzt war die spontane Reaktion, die aber alles nur noch viel schlimmer machte. Er bekam Panik und wäre fast erstickt! Bei der Tierärztin kam er – nach einer Cortisonspritze – dann für einen Tag in einen Käfig mit Sauerstoffeinleitung, wo er sich langsam erholte. Das wiederholte sich bei den Folgeanfällen noch ein paarmal, bis die Tierärztin dann entschied, dass es so nicht weitergehe und uns Spritzen mit Cotison für den Ernstfall mitgab. Das Verabreichen der Dosis zu Hause war eine gute Lösung, weil es für den Kater viel weniger belastend war als der Tierarztbesuch, die Spritze an sich hat ihn gar nicht gekümmert. Inzwischen wohnen wir mit dem Kater in einer kühleren Klimazone und seitdem hat er keinen Asthmaanfall mehr bekommen – also bislang kein Cortison mehr notwendig zum Glück! Und mein Heuschnupfen scheint auch weg zu sein. Mal sehen … 

Back to topic!


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2016)

Kirsten, ich frag mal ganz vorsichtig , Trichomonaden ( gelber Knopf )kann man ausschließen. ?
Unsere Brieftauben und Hühner bekamen immer gleich eine Tablette, damit sie gar nicht erst krank wurden . 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichomonadose_der_Vögel


----------



## Ida17 (11. Okt. 2016)

Ich hab mich fast nicht getraut den Bericht weiter zu lesen... 
zunächst mal ein "Hoch", dass es dem kleinen Racker wieder besser geht, manometer was für eine Aufregung!
Gute Besserung an Winnie!


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2016)

Vorab: Winnie geht es viel besser, das Auge sieht besser aus, der Schnabel ist zu (ein wenig schmatzt sie noch, sonst alles besser) und sie fliegt und plappert viel. 
Im Moment sitzt sie auf meiner Schulter, schaut mir beim Schreiben zu und.......hat mir aufs Schirt gekackt........ 

Anne: 

nein, Trichonomaden sind äusserst unwahrscheinlich - da hättest Du nicht nur diesen einen "Einschuss" - und auch der Verlauf passt nicht zu Trichos. 

Prophylaktisch würde ich keine __ Parasiten bei einem Wildvogel behandeln. 

Im Prinzip gehören Parasiten ja zum Leben dazu - jeder Wildvogel genau, wie jedes andere Lebewesen) hat spezifische Parasiten, die durch das Immunsystem so gedeckelt werden, dass sie keinen Schaden anrichten. 

Die Verabreichung von Giften (und das sind Antiparasitika) ist immer eine Belastung - bei Wildvögeln ist es noch unkalkulierbarer, als bei domestizierten Tieren, weil die Produkte nicht auf die einzelnen Wildvogelarten abgestimmt sind. 

Abgesehen davon schwächen Gifte auch das Immunsystem. 

Da die Schwalben nächstes Jahr ohne menschliche Hilfe in Freiheit überleben sollen, muss m.E. ihr Immunsystem in der Lage bleiben, mit all diesen Dingen selbst klar zu kommen. 

Insofern würde ich eine Parasitenbekämpfung nur dann in Erwägung ziehen, wenn ein bestimmter Parasit erkennbar die "Oberhand" gewinnt (z.B. weil das Immunsystem angeschlagen ist) und der Vogel es allein nicht schaffen würde. 

Ich habe ja selbst in meiner Panik am Samstag angefangen, an der Richtigkeit der Diagnose zu zweifeln und nachdem ich im I-Net genug über Luftsackmilben und Co gelesen hatte, alles mögliche in Betracht gezogen. 

Ich würde sagen, großer Fehler!

Ich muss meinem Tierarzt da Abbitte leisten - ich glaube, er wusste von Anfang an ganz genau was er tut und wie er das warum so beurteilt - und ich bin überzeugt, dass er von Anfang an Recht hatte - ich hätte mal den PC aus lassen sollen und stattdessen einfach den Kopf einschalten und innerlich Ruhe bewahren.....

Was ich allerdings gestern noch gemacht habe: 

Bei Hühnern z.B: würde man __ Oregano anbieten, was gerade bei parasiten gerne angenommen wird und super wirksam ist. 

Pferde suchen sich Wermut und Beifuss, wenn sie Parasiten haben..... also die Tiere suchen instinktiv die passende "Unterstützung". 

Ich bin gestern ins Gartencenter gefahren und habe alle möglichen Küchenkräuter im Topf gekauft (la Bio) - 1. sind sie ungespritzt und 2. für die Küche vorgesehen, also direkt vom Topf essbar. 

Dann habe ich bis auf eine __ Esche (auf der die zwei schlafen) alle anderen Pflanzen aus dem Gehege geräumt und stattdessen die Kräutertöpfe eingebaut (Oregano, Thymian, Melisse, __ Salbei, Maggikraut (da ging Fritzie damals ran, als sie Luftröhrenwürmer hatte), Basilikum, glatte Petersilie usw. 

Wenn Schwalben sich diesbezüglich auch ihre "Medizin" suchen, können sie da an die Kräuter rangehen. 

Hinzu kommt, dass Kräutertöpfe beliebte Blattlausziele sind. Ich kann also im WInter wunderbar Blattläuse drauf loslassen, so dass die Schwalben lebende Jagdbeute haben und wenn die Kräuter dabei eingehen, ersetze ich sie einfach. 

Auf jeden Fall haben  sich die Kräuter schon alle genau angeschaut


----------



## Erin (11. Okt. 2016)

An __ Salbei gehen Schwalben definitiv....ein Freund von mir muss seinen auf dem Balkon immer irgendwann in Sicherheit bringen, weil die Vögel sonst nichts übrig lassen würden 

Blattläuse hatte ich an meinen Kräutern allerdings noch nie  Was die aber definitiv sehr gern mögen ist Kapuzinerkresse, meine sitzen um diese Jahreszeit immer voll. Kann man drinnen bestimmt auch noch aussäen, die wachsen ja wie Unkraut. Vielleicht hatten meine Kräuter auch genau deswegen nie Läuse....


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2016)

Erin, das finde ich wirklich interessant.
Ich habe noch nie eine Schwalbe wirklich pflanzliche Nahrung fressen sehen.

Im Flexarium hat Winnie mal an Weidenblättern rumgepickt - das konnte aber auch sein, dass sie einfach tierische Kost suchte.

Auch meine Recherchen haben diesbezüglich keinerlei Hinweise ergeben - über Schwalben und Mauersegler findet man überall ausschließlich Angaben zu Insekten.

Ich hatte die Kräuter nur auf Verdacht geholt, weil ich die Hoffnung hatte, dass auch die reinen Insektenfresser vielleicht auf diese Medizin der Natur zurückgreifen.

Aber, wie gesagt: ich wusste es nicht.

Wenn Du jetzt schreibst, dass Ihr Schwalben am __ Salbei gesehen habt - das ist ja oberklasse - dann kann ich den beiden "Medizin zur Selbstbedienung" immer frisch bieten


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Maggikraut


???

Google hilft.. ....Maggikraut => Liebstöckel ??? Kenne ich auch nicht egal, Wiki sagt außerdem "Die Bezeichnung „Maggikraut“ entstand aufgrund der Geschmacksähnlichkeit der Maggi-Würze mit Liebstöckel; Maggi-Würze enthält jedoch keinen Liebstöckel."


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2016)

genau so ist es. Also  Eintöpfe mit Liebstöckl kochen und es schmeckt besser, als jedes Maggi-Gericht


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Maggi-Gericht


Und das auch noch ohne die großen Eeeeeees


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> genau so ist es. Also  Eintöpfe mit Liebstöckl kochen und es schmeckt besser, als jedes Maggi-Gericht


Und Liebstöckel ist außerdem ein Aphrodisiakum. Heißt es zumindest. Dann bekommst Du mit etwas Glück auch noch Vogelnachwuchs im Winter. Damit Dir nicht langweilig wird …


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2016)

...das bezweifel ich aber ganz gewaltig  Habt Ihr das Video gesehen, wo die zwei sich anfauchen?  ....die kommen sich gar nicht nahe genug, um für Nachwuchs sorgen zu können  Zum Glück sind sie diesen Winter noch zu jung, um derartige Ambitionen zu haben - im Moment sind sie Halbstarke, die sich dem typischen "Geschwisterstreit" hingeben 

Willi geht es  unverändert sehr gut - er läuft und klettert mittlerweile völlig selbstverständlich und sehr gekonnt durch die Gegend und sucht sich jetzt auch seine Aufenthaltsorte gezielt aus. Blutspritzer hatte ich nicht mehr - der Flügel ist auch nicht wieder neu verkrustet.

Winnie ging es offensichtlich heute deutlich besser. Sie hat immer noch eine etwa gerstenkorngroße Schwellung im Schnabel und eine ganz leichte Schwellung unter dem Auge. Aber das Auge war heute wieder öfter offen und der Schnabel zu. Ab und an sehe und höre ich mal ein ganz kurzes, "schmatzendes Kauen" - das wars aber auch.

Dafür ist sie heute wieder sehr aktiv unterwegs gewesen - was dafür spricht, dass sie sich besser fühlt. Jedes Mal, wenn ich mich in der Küche an den PC setze, dauert es keine Minute und Winnie kommt plappernd angeflogen und setzt sich auf meine Schulter, wo sie dann völlig bewegungslos sitzt und auf den Bildschirm schaut.

Jetzt muss ich ihr nur noch zeigen, wie man schreibt und dann kann sie bei mir als Sekretärin anfangen:
"Frau WInnie zum Diktat bitte" 

Ich halte mich in der Küche jedenfalls nur noch mit Handtuch auf der Schulter auf, weil ich mich sonst andauernd umziehen und Wäsche waschen könnte.........  .....und der Gang durch die Küche mit einem Stück feuchten Küchenpapier in der Hand wo ich alle paar cm einen Fleck vom Boden entferne, ist auch schon Normalität......

   

Also insofern: zur Zeit alles bestens  ....jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die Entwicklung bei Winnie diese Richtung beibehält 

Ein wenig habe ich heute noch gebastelt. Bisher habe ich ja das Esszimmer immer relativ hoch beheizt, da Schwalben es auf Dauer nicht so kalt haben können (ich habe normal meist nicht mehr als 15 Grad in der Wohnung - eher weniger - eben gerade so viel, dass nichts klamm wird) - für die Schwalben wäre das zu wenig.
Die Heizerei führt aber auch zu trockener Raumluft - und Schwalben sollten eine etwas höhere Luftfeuchtigkeit haben, als für uns als ideal gilt (Wohnräume normal 40 - 60 % - Schwalben sollten, so habe ich gelesen 60 - 70 % haben). Wenn die Luft dauerhaft zu trocken ist, führt dies zu Austrocknung der Schleimhäute und begünstigt Erkältungen und Infektionen.

Ich habe also bisher täglich mit einer kleinen Glasflasche mit sehr feinem Zerstäuber Wasser auf die Pflanzen im Gehege gesprüht. Aber obwohl der Zerstäuber wirklich viel feiner ist, als z.B. ein Wäschesprüher, waren auf den Blättern immer richtige Wassertröpfchen - und damit auch auf den Rinden am Boden. Ich befürchtete, dass das in den Rinden schnell zu Schimmelbildung führen kann. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich ein wenig ecosiert und dann das tolle Teil erstanden, welches heute ankam. 
 

Den Fühler vom Hygrometer habe ich jetzt mitten im Gehege hängen, so dass ich die Luftfeuchtigkeit ständig am Gerät ablesen kann. Die Nebelmaschine befülle ich morgens mit durch einen Filter gekippten Regenwasser und Nebel dann einmal kurz alle Pflanzen und das __ Moos auf dem Holz ein. Die Wassertropfen sind so fein, dass sie sich nicht als Riesentropfen auf den Blättern und Rinden absetzen und im Laufe des Tages gut verdunsten.

Jetzt fehlte nur noch die Heizfrage. Winnie und manchmal auch Willi haben gerne immer mal wieder unter dem Rotlicht gesessen. Darum würde ich ihnen gerne ein wärmeres Plätzchen den ganzen Tag anbieten. Mit dem Rotlicht ist mir das in dem geheizten Raum zu riskant. Wenn die Lampe überhitzt und explodiert, dann könnten die beiden ganz schnell verletzt werden. Damals mit Marco auf der Diele war die Umgebungstemperatur ja um einiges kälter - und ich weiss nicht, wie gut Rotlichtlampen mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit klar kommen......

Dann hatte ich DIE Idee: Ich habe eine der Wärmeplatten ([DLMURL="https://www.siepmann.net/Gefl%C3%BCgelhaltung_und_Zubeh%C3%B6r/Aufzucht_und_Zubeh%C3%B6r/Gefl%C3%BCgelaufzucht/Kunststoff_W%C3%A4rmeplatte.html"]künstliche Glucke[/DLMURL]) genommen, die Beine rausgezogen und stattdessen in die Löcher Kabelbinder gezogen. An den Kabelbindern habe ich eine Kette befestigt und die Wärmeplatte ins Fenster über einen Sitzplatz gehängt. Nun können die zwei darunter sitzen und ausgucken und ich konnte die Heizung etwas runter drehen. Der Raum hat jetzt durchschnittlich 18 - 20 Grad und unter der Wärmeplatte haben die Schwalben um die 26 - 27 Grad. Willi hat sich da schon ein paar mal nach dem Baden zum Trocknen drunter begeben 

Die Tageslichtlampe hängt im Fenster, die Naturlicht-Leuchtstoffröhre ist in der Mitte vom Gehege und die UVB Lampe hängt hinten rechts. Also auch hier können die zwei wählen, was sie bevorzugen.

Abends mache ich gegen 19 Uhr die UVB Lampe aus. Gegen 19.30 Uhr schalte ich die Lampe im Fenster ab und die Zimmerbeleuchtung mit an, gegen 20 Uhr geht die Leuchtstoffröhre aus - dann ist im Gehege kein Licht mehr, sondern nur noch das Zimmerlicht. Die beiden wissen ganz genau, dass sie dann noch höchstens eine halbe Stunde haben, bis es dunkel ist. Wenn ich um 20.30 Uhr rein komme, um das Zimmerlicht aus zu machen, haben beide Schwalben bereits ihre Schlafplätze aufgesucht und sind nicht mehr zu sehen und zu hören 

                            


ps @Tottoabs  auf dem 3. Foto in der Serie, siehst Du das "Maggi-Kraut", welches WIlli umrahmt


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall haben es die Beiden in ihrer Luxusvilla schöner als in Afrika


----------



## Erin (11. Okt. 2016)

Sie scheinen ja auch nichts zu vermissen


----------



## Tanny (12. Okt. 2016)

ich habe das Glück, dass beide so jung sind, dass sie noch nie in Afrika waren. Insofern wissen sie ja nicht, was sie vermissen könnten....
....vielleicht denken sie, das gehört so im WInter


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> vielleicht denken sie, das gehört so im WInter


Und stehen nächsten Herbst mit ihrem Nachwuchs vor deiner Tür


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2016)

So, mal wieder ein "schneller" Zwischenstand 

Winnie geht es weiterhin gut 

Nach wie vor hat sie eine kleine Schwellung im Schnabel und schmatzt noch etwas.  Aber sie frisst, fliegt ganz viel, putzt sich, redet und badet - also eigentlich sonst alles normal. 

Heute hatte sie die letzte Dosis Baytril - ich werde morgen noch mal mit meinem TA telefonieren, ob er sie noch mal sehen will - ansonsten werde ich ein / zwei Tage ohne Antibiotikum abwarten und, sollte die Schwellung unverändert bleiben, dann homöopathisch weiter machen. 

Willi geht es unverändert gut. 

Dann war heute noch mal "basteln" angesagt und nun sollte alles so fertig sein, dass die zwei in ihrem Gehege bis zum Frühjahr leben können 

Heute kam meine lang ersehnte Beleuchtung.

  
http://www.reptilienkosmos.de/terra...rium-Hood-inklusive-T5-Leuchtstoffroehre.html
Das Teil war, als ich es bestellte nicht lieferbar. Deswegen hatte ich ja zunächst die einzelnen Leuchmittel (Tageslicht, Rotlicht, UVB), die sonst für gezielte EInsätze im Vogelzimmer benutze, im Gehege verteilt und die Eco Röhre oben installiert. 

Jetzt sind alle Einzelleuchtmittel raus. 

Am Fenster habe ich das obige Kombiteil auf 45 cm Höhe ab Sitzplatz Willi installiert und oben hinten habe ich die Eco Tageslichtröhre auf 1 Meter Höhe (ein Sitzast führt relativ dicht darunter durch) gelassen. 

    

Zum einen ist das wesentlich billiger, was den Stromverbrauch anbelangt, zum anderen lässt sich die ganze Sache leichter handhaben mit dem gestaffelten an und aus machen. 

Außerdem ist bei der LED Lampe das rote Farbspektrum mit drin, was bei den anderen Lampen ja fehlte. 

...ach ja, und dann sind heute meine ersten Goldfliegen geschlüpft 

Sie sind richtig fidel und sehen schon schön gross aus. Habe sie erstmal abwechselungsreich mit Futter versorgt und muss mir jetzt überlegen, wie ich sie den Zweien am besten füttern kann, ohne, dass die __ Fliegen mir abhauen. 

Hier noch Fotos von den Zweien von vorhin:


----------



## Erin (13. Okt. 2016)

Da will man glatt selbst einziehen


----------



## Tanny (15. Okt. 2016)

Mal wieder einen Zwischenbericht 

Winnie und Willi geht es klasse. 

Gestern hatte Winnie mal wieder Besuch von ihrer Ziehmutter und wir hatten einen netten Nachmittag. Nachdem Winnie zunächst etwas skeptisch schaute, als ich mit "Fremden" rein kam und etwas unruhig hin und her flog, gewöhnte sie sich aber schnell an unsere Anwesenheit und flog dann wie immer durch die Gegend 

Gestern habe ich noch mal mit meinem TA telefoniert, um Bericht zu erstatten (Donnerstag bekam Winnie ihre letzte AB Gabe). Mein TA fragte alles ab und hielt es nicht für nötig, dass wir Winnie jetzt dem Transportstress für einen Nachcheck aussetzen - was ich sehr begrüsste.......  Solange es immer besser wird und keine Probleme auftreten, warten wir erstmal ab.

Die Schwellung im Schnabel ist heute kaum noch zu sehen und auch die Scchmatzgeräusche sind weiter zurück gegangen. Winnie ist super gut drauf und fliegt wie ein Weltmeister - wenn sie nicht gerade auf meiner Schulter sitzt und zuschaut, was ich auf dem PC mache......
....ach ja, und sie hat, als ich draußen war, offensichtlich Schreiben geübt 

Ich hatte vergessen, den PC zu zu machen - als ich wieder rein kam, hatte ich ihre "Signatur" zwischen P und Ö sitzen.......und musste die Tasten ausbauen, um das zu reinigen  .....Winnie hat mir dei fröhlich ins Ohr geflötet, dass das alles schon gut klappt mit der Tastatur 

Heute hatte ich kurzzeitig einen "Herzschlag-Aussetzer": 
Ich war draußen, und als ich wieder rein kam, ging mein erster Blick wie immer zu den Schwalben, um zu schauen, ob alles okay ist. WInnie sass auf ihrem Zweig 

      


und Willi...........war weg 

.....mein Blick wanderte alle Sitzplätze und Aufenthaltsorte ab, wo Willi tagsüber ist - nirgends konnte ich ihn ausmachen.

..... und dann fiel mein Blick auf einen dunklen Fleck am Boden: 

  

"da liegt WIlli - ohje - völlig reglos....tot?....Abgestürzt?...........................was ist geschehen? .........
.....meine Gedanken überschlugen sich im Bruchteil einer Sekunde, bis ich erkannte, dass der dunkle Fleck ein Stück Rinde war 

....dann kam ich auf die Idee, mich etwas zu bücken und unter der Wärmeplatte nachzuschauen: 

da sass Willi patschnass und trocknete sich entspannt an der wärmsten Stelle sein Gefieder 

auf dem etwas später gemachten  Foto dann schon abgetrocknet und weiter rechts sitzend : 

  

Später war ich dann im Supermarkt und habe geschaut, ob sie Fruchtfliegen in der Obstabteilung haben - leider keine  Aber ich habe etwas überreifes Obst mitgenommen und in einer Schale ins Gehege gestellt - da sollten eigentlich morgen oder übermorgen Obstfliegen schlüpfen - bei dem Licht und der Temperatur - ist ja schönster Sommer da 

  

Dafür habe ich unerwarteterweise heute auf einer meiner Rosen und unter einigen Birkenblättern noch lebende Blattläuse gefunden  Die habe ich gleich eingesammelt und ins Schwalbengehege befördert (in der Hoffnung, dass sie sich auf meinen Kräutertöpfen vermehren) Winnie und WIlli waren innerhalb von Sekunden, nachdem die Blattläuse im gehege waren hellwach und haben die kleinen Krabbler und Flieger gejagt 

                  

....wenn das klappt, wie ich es mir vorstelle, dann muss ich mir über abwechselungsreiches Futter keinen Kopf mehr machen. Dann produziert sich das Lebendfutter auf den Kräutertöpfen permanent selber nach und ich muss nur immer rechtzeitig neue Kräuter nachziehen. (die erste Aussaat habe ich bereits gemacht). Das ist ja viel besser, als mit Stubenfliegen zu hantieren, denn die Fruchtfliegen und die Blattläuse werden im Gehege bleiben. Die Blattläuse, weil dort sonst nirgendwo Pflanzen sind, an denen sie sich ernähren könnten und die Fruchtfliegen, weil sie von der Tageslichtlampe magisch angezogen werden


----------



## Krächzi (15. Okt. 2016)

Ach wie schön !
ich habe übrigens gerade eine sehr aufdringliche Stubenfliege hier rumschwirren.....manchmal wäre eine Schwalbe im Haus ganz praktisch.....


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Okt. 2016)

Ich brauchte mal bei der Zucht von Zierfischen einiges an Fruchtfliegen. Es gibt Zuchtansätze ohne Flügel extra zu kaufen. Egal du brauchst ja eher Fliegende.
Habe dir mal was raus gesucht.

Fruchtfliegenlebendfallen kaufen
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...9OJR1I&linkCode=as2&tag=fruchtfliegen-info-21

Falle bauen 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...9OJR1I&linkCode=as2&tag=fruchtfliegen-info-21

Fruchtfliegen züchten
http://www.fruchtfliegen-info.de/fruchtfliegen-zuechten/


----------



## Tanny (20. Okt. 2016)

So, ich glaube, es ist mal wieder Zeit für ein update  .

Winnie und WIlli geht es gut. Nach wie vor ist eine leichte Verdickung an Winnies Gaumen zu sehen, wenn sie den Schnabel aufsperrt, aber diese scheint nicht zu stören. Winnie wirkt topfit, ist absolut fröhlich und fliegt viel durch die Gegend.

Willi ist total gut "zu Fuss". Mittlerweile hüpft er locker von seiner Brücke direkt auf den Sand runter und ist in Windeseile dort, wo er hin will. Ich glaube, wir haben alle unseren Rythmus gefunden 

Außerdem haben die zwei jetzt den CD Player aufgestellt bekommen, damit es im Esszimmer nicht immer so mucksmäuschenstill ist (die Fenster lassen ja kein Geräusch von draußen rein). Zur Zeit hören die zwei die "Singvogelstimmen Europas". Aber morgen oder übermorgen sollte meine CD Bestellung eintreffen, dann gibt es Abwechselung im Hörprogramm ich habe "Entspannung Natur" - am Bach, im Wald, auf der Alm, am Froschweiher, an der Küste,Feld und Flur und Stimmen der Nacht bestellt  - da gibt es dann jeden Tag was anderes zu hören - und Abends eben Nachtstimmen 

Meine tolle Nebelmaschine konnte ich noch kein einziges Mal einsetzen  - Das Hygrometer zeigt im Zimmer eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von rund 80%!!!! an und ich bekomme sie einfach nicht runter. Die Pflanzen im Gehege, das Wasserbecken und das in Konbination mit 20 Grad Raumtemperatur scheint zu reichen, um die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch zu treiben. Lüften bringt es auch nicht wirklich, da wir draußen eher über 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit haben. Jetzt habe ich einen Luftentfeuchter bestellt , der hoffentlich auch morgen kommt.

Dann habe ich ja schon laufend gesucht nach einer Kunststoffwanne, die Abmessungen hat, die es mir erlauben, das Gehege da rein zu stellen. Dann könnte ich das Gehege komplett mit Sand ausstreuen und nur einzelne Rinden als Laufstege für Willi einlegen. Das würde insbesondere die gesamte Feuchtigkeit binden, die die Schwalben bei ihrer Planscherei verspritzen.
Leider habe ich absolut nirgends einigermassen bezahlbar eine Wanne gefunden mit niedrigem Rand, die mindestes 1,05 x 1,05 Meter und höchstens 1,15 x 1,20 Meter hat. ....und dann stieß ich auf diese Seite, wo ich das fand..... und da habe ich dann gleich mal eine Wanne bestellt, die jetzt exakt mit meinen Wunschmaßen gefertigt wird  ....und weil ich so nett drum gebeten habe, beeilen sie sich sogar richtig und bereits Montag wird die Wanne raus geschickt!
Dann werde ich den beiden das Gehege noch einmal neu gestalten, zumal Willi jetzt besser zu Fuss ist und nicht mehr alles voller Rinden sein muss - dafür brauchen meine zwei Wasserratten einen größeren Teich (die Pflanzen für den Mini habe ich heute noch im Gartencenter ergattert....) Soweit zum Stand der Dinge.

Ach ja, und dann habe ich mit Winnies unermüdlicher Unterstützung (sie sitzt auf meiner Schulter und feuert mich an) die ersten Kapitel auf der Webpage (von "Vorgeschichte" bis "Unterbringung") überarbeitet und Fotos eingebaut - schaut da doch bitte mal alle rein, ob das so auf Euren diversen Geräten lesbar ankommt - ich hatte ja blöderweise mit viel Zeitaufwand alle Kapitel schön gestaltet mit tausend Zeilenumbrüchen.....und nicht dran gedacht, dass nicht jeder einen riesen PC Bildschirm nutzt, wo es dann genau so schön aussieht, wie bei mir........ nachdem Carsten mich da netterweise drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, sitze ich jetzt und nehme alle Zeilenumbrüche wieder raus..... also wer keine Arbeit hat, der macht sich welche...... 

...und hier aktuelle Fotos der letzten Tage von Winnie und Willi:


----------



## Krächzi (20. Okt. 2016)

Nicht nur Willi und Winni gedeihen - offensichtlich auch die Pflanzen.


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2016)

_Die Geschichte, Lob und mehr zur Website Wildvogel-Rettung.de findet Ihr jetzt hier:_
_* defekter Link entfernt *_
_damit wir uns hier wieder auf die Zöglinge 2016 konzentrieren können._


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2016)

dann will ich doch mal wieder updaten 

Winnie und Willi geht es unverändert gut.
Willi hüpft routiniert durchs Gehege, hat seine festen Badezeiten, seine festen "unter der Wärmeplatte Sitzzeiten", seine "Singzeiten" (wenn die Gartenvögel alle am Fütterer vor seinem Fenster rumwuseln) und seine "unter der UVB Sitzzeiten". Er hat ein paar Federhülsen an seinem verletzten Flügel und leider hat er da heute ein wenig geblutet, als er zu sehr geflattert hat. Ich habe ihn dann (unter Protest) in die Hand genommen und die Stelle mit einem Küchenpapier mit Hirtentäscheltinktur in Wasser verdünnt behandelt . 
Danach stand die Blutung wieder. Natürlich habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und mir den Rest angeschaut. Die Stelle, wo damals die Krusten waren, sieht gut aus und ist krustenfrei verheilt.
Ich warte jetzt sehnlichst auf die Kleintierwanne, damit ich alles noch mal rausnehmen, reinigen und neu einrichten kann. Eigentlich wäre Grundreinigung am Wochenende fällig gewesen. Da aber die Wanne am Montag der Spedition übergeben wurde, habe ich beschlossen, auf deren ANkunft zu warten. Willi ist nach wie vor sehr scheu und da er nicht ruhig auf dem Finger sitzen bleiben würde, wenn ich versuche ihn umzusetzen, muss ich ihn zusätzlich halten, damit er nicht abstürzt. Insofern wollte ich ihm den doppelten Stress  ersparen und hoffe nun, dass die Wanne morgen kommt, damit ich endlich die überfällige Grundreinigung machen kann - die zwei haben eine unverschämt gute Verdauung........
.
Winnie geht es ebenfalls gut. Sie ist fröhlich drauf, fliegt sehr viel, badet, futtert und redet am laufenden Band. Sowie ich von draußen rein komme oder am PC sitze, kommt sie angeflogen und setzt sich auf meine Schulter. Wenn Willi dann ruft, fliegt sie wieder ins Gehege, um kurz darauf wieder bei mir zu landen. So geht es den ganzen Tag hin und her. Ihre geräuschvolle Schnabelatmung hat sie immer noch. Die Schwellungen sind allerdings alle weg. Am Sonntag habe ich mehrere längere Videos mit Nahaufnahmen und Ton von ihrer Atmung gemacht, auf einen Stick gezogen und am Montag meinem Tierarzt gebracht. Zum einen wollte ich Winnie den Stress ersparen, unter Umständen grundlos in die Praxis zu fahren, zum anderen kann man, weil sie aufgeregt ist, die Atmung nicht wirklich so deutlich sehen und hören, wie wenn sie zu Hause in Ruhe ist. Mein Tierarzt fand die Atmung auf dem ersten Video auch sehr heftig. Das war, wo sie in Ruhe war - da atmet sie quasi mit dem ganzen Körper.....und putzt sich dabei entspannt und verfolgt mit dem Blick alles, was sich bewegt.
Auf den anderen Videos hatte ich auch Aufnahmen, wo sie fliegt, frisst, rumklettert etc. Was überhaupt nicht zu einem Parasitenbefall passt, der bei der Atmung schon heftig sein müsste, ist, dass Winnie in Ruhe diese deutliche Atmung zeigt, aber völlig ungerührt und ohne Probleme fröhlich durch die Gegend fliegt, vollkommen uneingeschränkt futtert und direkt nach ANstrengung eher unauffälliger atmet, als in RUhe. Irgendwelche Verschleimungen hat sie auch nicht und sie schüttelt sich auch nichts aus dem Schnabel oder so.....und auf Verdacht __ Parasiten behandeln? Die Medikamente wären schon sehr heftig und der Ausgang ungewiss..... Wir sind jetzt so verblieben, dass ich weiter genau beobachte und so lange, wie Winnie so gut drauf ist und alles andere normal ist, machen wir nichts. Wenn sich irgendetwas verändert, werde ich das natürlich sofort mit meinem TA besprechen bzw. Winnie vorstellen.

Ich habe schon überlegt, ob u.U. . eine angeborene, vielleicht anatomische Anomalie im Inneren vorliegt, denn Winnie hatte ja von Anfang an diverse Sachen, die "nicht normal" waren. Angefangen bei ihrem fehlgeformten Schnabel über die Auffälligkeiten mit der Kraftlosigkeit bei ihren ersten Flugversuchen bis hin zu ihrer Fehlfärbung im Gefieder. Mängel in der Haltung und Ernährung kann ich glaube ich ausschließen, denn sowohl Willi als auch all die anderen Schwalben, die parallel mit Winnie hier waren, haben sich gleichzeitig bei gleicher Ernährung und Haltung prächtig entwickelt.

Wie auch immer - Winnie macht einen super fröhlichen Eindruck und ich denke, das ist die Hauptsache 

Die Fotos sind von Sonntag. Gestern und heute habe ich über die Arbeiten an der Webpage die Fotos völlig vergessen.....

             


So und dann noch Neues zu Claudi und Krah 

Bei Claudi war ja mein letzter Bericht, dass er von einem auf den anderen Tag nicht mehr kam. Er ist auch seither nie wieder zu mir gekommen. Häufiger glaubte ich am Vogelfütterer, seine Stimme raus zu hören - aber ich war mir nicht sicher, weshalb ich auch nichts geschrieben habe. Seit ca 2 Wochen ist es jetzt so, dass ich morgens, wenn ich raus komme, aus dem hinteren Weidenbusch am Reitplatz, wo sich die ganzen Haussperlinge immer aufhalten, einen lauten, vertrauten Ruf höre. Der wiederholt sich, bis ich antworte. Sowie ich antworte, fliegt zunächst ein einzelner Vogel, gefolgt von einem ganzen Schwarm hoch und entschwindet Richtung Stallwand, wo die Haussperlinge im __ Efeu wohnen. Nachdem mir dann am Wochenende, als ich eine Schaufel auf die Diele gestellt hatte, beim Heraustreten aus der Stalltür gleichzeitig der vertraute Ruf lautstark ins Ohr ging und ein Luftzug dicht an meinem Kopf begleitet von einem hörbaren Flattergeräusch vorbei ging Richtung Weidenbusch, wusste ich definitiv, dass es Claudi ist 

Dieses extrem laute Fluggeräusch hat er von Anfang an gehabt - ich denke, weil ein paar wenige Federn noch nicht perfekt sind. Mittlerweile konnte ich Claudi mit dem Fernglas auch schon 2 x sicher am Fütterer identifizieren. Für ein Foto reichte bisher aber die Zeit nie. Die Haussperlinggruppe ist viel, viel scheuer und ruheloser, als die Feldsperlinge. Das kleinste Geräusch - die kleinste Bewegung in der Umgebung und die Gruppe fliegt auf und verschwindet im Knick. Und Claudi ist da von den anderen nicht zu unterscheiden. Wenn einer Alarm macht und abfliegt, dann gehen alle hoch. Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich unheimlich gefreut, dass es Claudi gut geht, nachdem ich mir sicher war, dass es er ist 

....und Krah? Ja, auch Krah ist wieder da  Ich habe lange gezweifelt, ob es wirklich Krah ist, denn ihr Flügel hängt keinen Millimeter mehr. Es fing damit an, dass die Junggesellenschwärme, die hier bei uns herumlungerten langsam weniger wurden und irgendwann eigentlich gar keine Gruppen mehr auftauchten. Ganz selten zieht hier noch mal ein kleiner Trupp durch, verweilt hier aber nicht. Dann eines Tages zogen 3 Rabenkrähen in großen Kreisen über den Hof. Den einen Ruf, ein dunkles "Doppelkrah" kenne ich wie meine Westentasche: das ist das Männchen von meinem Pärchen. Natürlich hatten wir immer die Hoffnung, dass der Dritte, den sie im Schlepptau hatten Krah ist, aber wir hätten diese Hoffnung durch absolut nichts bestätigen können.
Die folgende Zeit zogen die Krähen entweder zu Dritt über den Hof und wurden wieder in den umliegenden, hohen Bäumen sesshaft, oder unser Pärchen flog allein rum oder Nr. 3 kreiste allein über dem Hof. Mit der Zeit war aber klar, dass die 3 zusammen sind - das Pärchen enger, Nr. 3 mit etwas lockererer Bindung. Natürlich habe ich gleich angefangen, morgens am alten Platz wieder Futter auszulegen und die drei zu rufen. Sie kamen auch und landeten in den Bäumen am Trailplatz - manchmal bekam ich auch Antwort - aber das Futter interessierte noch nicht. Das ist wohl nicht weiter verwunderlich, denn der Tisch hier ist noch reich gedeckt.
An einem Morgen, als ich sie rief, kamen Sie von Osten, flogen antwortend über mich hinweg nach Westen zum Nachbarn, um einige Minuten später zurück zu __ fliegen mit irgendeiner Beute im Schnabel. Das wiederholte sich einige Male. Sie hatten beim Nachbarn offensichtlich eine ergiebige Futterquelle gefunden. Der Anruf meiner Nachbarin am Nachmittag löste das Rätsel: Der Fuchs hat offensichtlich am Vormittag, als sie nicht da war,  eines ihrer Hühner gerissen. Die Reste des Kadavers fand sie am Nachmittag. Man konnte erkennen, wo der Fuchs zugelangt hat (seitlich oben Hals/Schulterbereich) - er muss dann gestört worden sein. Die Frassspuren der Krähen waren am Kopf und am Bauch erkennbar.

Seit einigen Tagen kommt die 3. Krähe gezielt allein Morgens und Mittags über den Dieleneingang geflogen - tiefer als alle anderen Krähen und langsamer und sie grüßt uns direkt mit einem Krah, wo wir uns beide (Ina und ich) ziemlich sicher sind, dass es klingt wie unsere Krah. Das Krächzen ist kräftiger und lauter, als früher, aber die "Betonung" ist gleich. Außerdem: wenn ich nicht antworte, fliegt sie so oft über uns hinweg, bis sie eine ANtwort bekommt oder sie sitzt im Baum und ruft und ruft, bis ich antworte. Sowie sie eine Antwort hat, zieht sie zufrieden ab.

Einmal ist sie, als ich am Haus Richtung Stall ging sehr tief - auf Höhe der Dachrinne langsam über mich rüber geflogen und hat dabei gegrüßt. Da war ich mir sicher, dass das nur Krah sein kann. Das hat noch keine andere Krähe je hier gemacht, seit ich auf dem Hof bin. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickeln wird, gerade im Winter, wenn die 3 wieder regelmäßig zur Fütterung kommen werden


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2016)

Kirsten, schön, daß es wieder Neues gibt. 
Meine beiden Rabenkrähen, die den ganzen Sommer nicht da waren, sind auch wieder aufgetaucht, und watscheln behäbig
durch den Garten. Irgendjemand muß sie immer mit Brötchen füttern, da sie damit ja an meinen Teich kommen, um sie
einzuweichen .


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Okt. 2016)

Was für ein schöner unterhaltsamer Start in den Tag – danke Kirstin!


----------



## Krächzi (26. Okt. 2016)

Das sind ja wirklich optimale Nachrichten. Besser gehts nicht. Schön, dass Deine mit so viel Liebe großgezogenen Vögel alle noch leben.


----------



## Tanny (27. Okt. 2016)

Ihr glaubt es nicht!..... ich jedenfalls kann es nicht wirklich glauben - aber ich hoffe, dass es keine Eintagsfliege ist 

Winnie´s Schnabelatmung mit den lauten Geräuschen ließ mich ja nicht los - und auch das Gespräch mit meinem Tierarzt hat meine Sorge nicht wirklich ausgeräumt. Ich habe hin und her überlegt, was ich machen könnte, aber egal was, alle Ansätze scheiterten ja schon im Vorwege daran, dass wir eben nicht wissen, was die Ursache ist. 

Gestern Morgen war es dann wieder so heftig - Winnie war zwar fröhlich und als wäre nichts, aber die regelmäßigen Klickgeräusche und die sichtbar heftige Atmung war trotzdem unübersehbar. Dann sah ich eher zufällig, wie sie an einem Blatt der kleinen __ Esche im Gehege rumknabberte. Da kam mir eine Idee: 

Ich bin raus gestiefelt und habe kleine Zweigstückchen mit Blättern oder Samenständen rein geholt von: Sanddorn, __ Vogelkirsche, __ Weißdorn, __ Brombeere und außerdem Beifuss und Wermut - ersterer reine Samenstände, der Wermut noch mit einigen grünen Blättern und ersten Samenständen. Das habe ich alles im Gehege verteilt. 
Außerdem habe ich eine Prise von Blacky s Hustenteemischung (Atemfrei Gold) und vom "Saubermann" bestehend aus Wermut, Löwenzahnwurzel, Beifuß, Angelikawurzel, Enzianwurzel,  __ Kalmus, Rosmarin, __ Artischocke, Mariendistel,  Karotten, Rote Beete, Petersilie,Apfel, Banane, Malve im Gehege auf die Rinden gestreut. 

Meine Idee war, wenn Winnie an die Esche geht, dann sucht sie vielleicht irgendetwas. Vielleicht weiss SIE ja, worauf sie rumkauen muss, damit es ihr besser geht. Mit den o.g. Sachen habe ich ihr von Kreislauf über Atemwege und Parasitenabwehr bis hin zu Stoffwechsel und allg. Abwehr alles geboten. Ich habe nicht gesehen, ob sie irgendwo dran war, ABER: 
heute Morgen hatte sie erstmals seit Wochen KEINE Schabelatmung mehr und absolut KEINE Geräusche 

ich musste immer wieder hinschauen - ich konnte es nicht glauben! 

Heute Mittag kam dann besagte Wanne und ich habe Winnie und Willi mit dem Flexarium ins Wohnzimmer ans Fenster gestellt, solange ich im Esszimmer umbaue. (dazu nachher mehr). Nachdem ich Winnie und Willi in ihr "neues" altes Reich gesetzt hatte, bin ich raus gegangen und habe obige Pflanzen frisch rein geholt, da die anderen ja alle der Putzaktion zum Opfer gefallen sind. 
Ich habe Winnie dann alle nacheinander hin gehalten, bevor ich sie im Gehege verteilt habe: 
Auf einem Sanddornblatt knabberte sie recht lange rum. Als sie dann den Beifuss entdeckte, war sie nicht mehr zu halten. Sie knabberte wie irre auf den Beifusssamen rum und ab und an wechselte sie mal zum Wermut, wo sie sich auch die Samen vor nahm. Nach ca 5 Minuten hatte sie wohl genug und flog gemütlich runter zur Futterschale, um zu speisen 

Ich kann das immer noch nicht fassen. Aber sie hat heute wirklich kein einziges Mal Schnabelatmung oder Atemgeräusche gehabt!

Nun zur neuen Wanne: 
die ist gigantisch groß und passt wie angegossen in mein Fenster. 
  

Nachdem ich das alte Gehege ausgeräumt und alles abgesaugt und sauber gemacht hatte, habe ich die Wanne auf den Tisch befördert und das Gehege reingestellt. Dann wurden 12 kg Vogelsand (4 unterschiedliche Sorten) und ein kleiner Eimer Kies aus dem Paddock verteilt. (der dunkle Fleck auf dem Foto ist nicht nass, sondern der Kies). Dann habe ich in der rechten hinteren Ecke einen Miniteich angelegt mit Hilfe einer großen Plastikschale, einer Steinmatte aus der Gartenteichabteilung im Gartencenter und einem Stück Rinde. Eine __ Krebsschere und irgendein Gras hatte ich noch  im Gartencenter ergattert, Feenmoos, einen Ableger von einer meiner Teichpflanzen und Wasser mit ein paar Krabbeltieren drin sind aus Tümpel 1. 
Vorne im Gehege steht eine 2. Plastikschale mit Steinmatte drin, auf der die Badewanne der zwei steht, wo ich täglich das Wasser wechsel (dann können sie wählen, was sie wollen). Die Kräutertöpfe stehen hinter dem Mini und die Futterschale steht jetzt unter dem einen Hochsitz, damit die zwei da nicht rein koten von oben.
Da Willi mittlerweile super zu Fuss ist und viel Übung hat, braucht er die vielen Bodenbeläge nicht mehr. Er hat jetzt also nur noch 2 Aufstiege und eine Brücke - dafür aber überall Zweige, die er von der Brücke begehen kann, damit er mit seinen Füßchen nicht immer nur relativ geraden Boden unter den Füßen hat. 
Sonst macht er sich irgendwann auch noch die Füße kaputt. Vogelkrallen müssen "greifen" und sie müssen vor allem unterschiedlich dicke Zweige "greifen" - das kann er jetzt. Er hat sogar einen kleinen Sitzzweig auf dem Holzscheit unter der Wärmeplatte 

Hier die Fotos - es ist soooooo super!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Okt. 2016)

Wow! Das sieht einfach großartig aus. Da würde ich auch einziehen! Sofort!


----------



## Krächzi (27. Okt. 2016)

Das ist ja fantastisch! In Afrika kann es auch nicht schöner sein!  Und toll, wie das Kräuter-Wissen bei so einem Vögelchen funktioniert,dass es genau weiß, was es fressen muss. Dabei ist Winni doch noch ein Greenhorn und keine erwachsene und erfahrene Schwalbe. Bei einem Körner-Fresser wäre das vielleicht gar nicht so aufgefallen, aber da Schwalben ja normalerweise nur Insekten fressen, hast Du das herumknabbern am Blatt ganz richtig gedeutet. Genial!
Und Winni scheint im früheren Leben auch mal ne Kräuterfee gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Tanny (28. Okt. 2016)

Ich weiss nicht, ich glaube fast, dass Schwalben auch in der Natur bei Beschwerden an bestimmte Pflanzen gehen - instinktiv. Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass Winnie etwas von den Pflanzen quasi abgeknabbert und gegessen hat. Sie hat eher drauf rumgeknabbert . also praktisch die äth.Öle in Minimengen aufgenommen. 

Wenn man sich in der Natur so umschaut, geht jedes Lebewesen mit Beschwerden instinktiv an irgendetwas ran, was eigentlich nicht zu seinem Nahrungsspektrum gehört, was aber in dem Fall hilft. Sie wissen alle, dass "gegen alles ein Kraut gewachsen ist"  Selbst unsere Hunde fressen bei z.B. Verdauungsbeschwerden gezielt bestimmte Wildkräuter. 

Vermutlich wurde es bei Schwalben nur noch nie beobachtet, weil niemand auf die Idee käme, danach zu schauen. Wenn man mal eine Schwalbe auf einem Blatt knabbern sehen würde, ohne, dass hinterher von dem Blatt was fehlt, würde man vermutlich eher davon ausgehen, dass sie da irgendwelche Insekten absammeln. 

Die Kombination, die Winnie gewählt hat, ist faszinierend: 
Wermut und Beifuss wirken beide auf die Verdauung zudem ist Wermut DAS Kraut gegen __ Würmer ...und gleichzeitig bei zuviel giftig (aus Wermut macht man Absinth) 
Beifuss wirkt antibakteriell, antimykotisch und stärkend und
Sanddorn*blätter* sind antimikrobiell also inaktivieren oder hemmen das Wachstum von Bakterien, Pilzen, pathogenen Hefen und Viren.

In der Kombination wäre es für mich nicht überraschend, wenn Winnie eine Mischinfektion mit __ Parasiten und Bakterien hat.


----------



## lotta (28. Okt. 2016)

Das "sweet home" der beiden W s wird ja wirklich von Mal zu Mal spannender und perfekter auf sie abgestimmt.
Ich bin wieder mal begeistert Kirstin

Ich hoffe, dass Deine Beobachtung von Winnies gewähltem  "Kräuterpunsch" auch weiteren Schwalben behilflich sein könnte und vor allem, dass Winnie seine Beschwerden endlich wieder los wird.(oder bereits los geworden ist)

Alles Gute
Bine


----------



## Krächzi (28. Okt. 2016)

Wenn Winni die Blätter gar nicht angefressen sondern nur darauf herumgekaut hat, um die ätherischen Öle zu erhalten, dann hat sie sowas gemacht wie "Aroma-Therapie" . Oder vielleicht auch eine Form von Homäopathie. Interessant. Schlaues Vögelchen. Und intelligente Pflegemama. Das musst Du alles unbedingt Deinem Tierarzt weitersagen.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Okt. 2016)

Ich zieh mit Kathrin bei Dir ein, einfach entzückend!


----------



## Tanny (28. Okt. 2016)

wenn Ihr alle einziehen wollt, muss ich aber anbauen 

Also mit Homöopathie kann man das m.E. nicht vergleichen. Mit Aromatherapie eher nur indirekt/sekundär. 
Wenn Winnie auf den Pflanzen rumkaut, atmet sie die Aromen ja nicht in erster Linie ein, sondern sie nimmt die ätherischen Öle,also die "flüssigen" Inhaltsstoffe/Wirkstoffe mit dem Schnabel auf. 
Im Prinzip ist es dasselbe, wie wenn wir eine Tablette von der Pharma einwerfen. Nur sind die Wirkstoffkombinationen, wie wir sie  in der Natur natürlich vorfinden, i.d.R. sehr viel vielfältiger und besser aufeinander abgestimmt. Im Grunde betreibt Winnie Phyytotherapie mit Pflanzenpresssäften 

Heute habe ich mehrere Male einen halben Herzinfarkt erlitten - Adrenalin pur!

Ich habe fast den ganzen Tag an der Webpage gesessen -
(jetzt läuft sie  Ihr könnt also alle Korrektur lesen und bitte in der Plauderecke Fehler und Anregungen etc. anmerken) 
- und fast jedes Mal, wenn ich wegen irgendetwas aufstand, bekam ich den Schock meines Lebens, weil da plötzlich etwas hochflatterte und um die Ecke verschwand  Bisher war es ja immer so, dass ich mir Winnies Anwesenheit bewusst war. Ich hatte ja die ganze Zeit ihr rythmisches, klickendes Atemgeräusch im Ohr. Jetzt ist absolut gar nichts mehr! Kein offener Schnabel mehr, keine Geräusche und keine Körperatmung. Sie ist einfach top.....ich kriege manchmal nicht einmal mit, wie sie anfliegt und auf meiner Schulter landet - und dann schaut sie die ganze Zeit zu, was ich auf der Webpage mache  

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: sie fliegt deutlich schneller und flüssiger. Dass sie immer etwas verhaltend/flatterig flog, habe ich der Tatsache zugeschoben, dass meine Wohnung nun mal kein weiter Himmel ist und sie deswegen nicht auf Tempo kommt. Aber jetzt ändert sich das gerade  ....hat natürlich zum Nachteil, dass ihre Hinterlassenschaften manchmal auch schräg wegfliegen und nicht mehr auf dem Fussboden landen  - aber lieber so, als eine kranke Winnie 

Und Willi ist in dem neuen Gehege viel mehr unterwegs. Sonst hatte er ja so 2-3 Stammplätze, auf denen er sich aufhielt und kletterte von dort zum Futter/Badewanne und zurück. Jetzt sitzt er jedes Mal, wenn ich schaue, woanders und es scheint ihm richtig gut zu gefallen 

Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von heute Abend:


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2016)

Kaum ist eine Sache in Ordnung, tut sich die nächste auf 
Willi und Winnie geht es gut - sehr gut sogar  Heute haben sie beide ein wenig gejagt  Ich habe Gewitterfliegen vom Misthaufen gekechert (es war so mild, dass wieder welche da waren), habe einen kleinen Pferdeappel ins Gehege gelegt und die Gewitterfliegen dort frei gelassen 
Das war ein Schauspiel Beide haben sich gleich mal ein paar der kleinen Flieger aus der Luft über dem Pferdeappel geschnappt. WIlli badet übrigens jetzt 1 x am Tag in der Badwanne und 1 x am Tag im Mini. Das Wasser sieht noch gut aus (habe jetzt 1 x 1,5 Liter nachgefüllt, da einiges verdunstet und weggeplantscht war) und die Pflanzen inkl. Entenflott und Feenmoos sind auch nach wie vor grün und zeigen keinerlei fortschreitendes Absterben  Ansonsten pflücke ich den beiden jetzt täglich frisches Grün von Bäumen, Büschen und Kräutern auf dem Grundstück in wechselnder AUswahl. Es scheint ihnen zu gefallen, denn zumindest untersuchen tun sie es. Angeknabbert hat WInnie nichts mehr - zumindest nichts, was ich gesehen hätte. 

Jetzt, wo Winnie den Schnabel wieder zu hat und nicht ständig die Schnabelatmung zeigt, ist mir etwas andres aufgefallen  
Ihr Oberschnabel ist zu lang und der Knick vorne passt nicht über den Unterschnabel, wodurch der Schnabel etwas schief verschoben wird 

Jetzt muss ich morgen erstmal wieder meinen TA kontaktieren, ob er die Spitze kürzen kann. Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung ob und wie weit das bei Schwalben geht. Bei Hühnern geht das etwas weniger als 1 mm an der Spitze bevor man ins Leben käme und es schmerzhaft würde. Ich habe heute mal versucht, ein paar Fotos mit Stativ zu machen, um das mit dem Schnabel zu erfassen. Sieht man glaube ich ganz gut. 

                  
Aber sonst ist alles im grünen Bereich 

Ja, und dann habe ich heute noch Krah fotografiert  Sie kommt jetzt täglich etwas zuverlässiger und näher. Heute blieb sie sogar auf dem Trailplatz am Parkplatz gemütlich sitzen, während Ina mit ihrem Auto direkt auf sie zu fuhr, vor ihr parkte und ausstieg. Nachmittags sass sie dann auf dem Garagendach, wo sie im Frühjahr immer sass und zu uns rüber schaute - und beobachtete die Sitzecke  

Ich finde, sie ist eine richtig schöne, stattliche Krähe geworden. Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man, dass sie die rechte Schulter aktiv hoch hält, wodurch sie manchmal etwas höher steht, als die linke - aber das ist das einzige, was man noch sieht.


----------



## Krächzi (30. Okt. 2016)

Winni hat sozusagen einen "Über-Kreuz-Biss". Aber solange sie das nicht beim Fliegenfangen stört, macht es doch eigentlich nichts, oder? Manche Krähen in Siggis-Krähengruppe haben ähnlich Schnabelprobleme und kommen auch klar. Ein Problem könnte höchstens beim Füttern der Jungen auftauchen.
Wie will man das korrigieren? Durch eine "Schnabelspange" [in Anlehnung an eine Zahnspange] ? Wenn man den Schnabel stutzt, wächst er dann nicht trotzdem wieder schief nach?

Krah ist wirklich eine Pracht-Krähe geworden. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange sie bei ihren Pflegeeltern bleiben darf. Die Münchner Jung-Krähen durften bleiben, bis die Mutter wieder gebrütet hat, also bis in den März hinein. Manchmal darf ein Kind ja auch noch länger bleiben, wenn es zur Verteidigung der Brut gebraucht wird. Da Deine Krahs ihre eigene Brut ja verloren hatten, sind sie ja vielleicht ganz froh, wenn nächstes Jahr ihr Pflegekind beim Kinderhüten hilft.


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2016)

Krächzi schrieb:


> Winni hat sozusagen einen "Über-Kreuz-Biss". Aber solange sie das nicht beim Fliegenfangen stört, macht es doch eigentlich nichts, oder?



Keine Ahnung - genau das will ich mit dem TA klären.
Durch den langen, gebogenen Oberschnabel wird der Unterschnabel zur Seite geschoben - ich könnte mir vorstellen (weiss aber nicht, ob das stimmt), dass diese Fehlstellung irgendwann zu Problemen am Ansatz kommen kann (beim Menschen würde es zu Verschleiss des Kiefergelenkes führen, was irgendwann sehr, sehr schmerzhaft wird).



Krächzi schrieb:


> Wie will man das korrigieren?



Wenn, dann sicher nur durch stutzen. Eine "Zahnspange" kriegt sie definitiv nicht.......



Krächzi schrieb:


> Wenn man den Schnabel stutzt, wächst er dann nicht trotzdem wieder schief nach?



Normalerweise sollte der Schnabel sich ja durch den natürlichen Gebrauch selbst abnutzen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das wäre. Ich denke, mein TA wird da schon den richtigen Rat haben.



Krächzi schrieb:


> Krah ist wirklich eine Pracht-Krähe geworden.



 das finde ich auch  ....und er
(oder sie?- ich habe keine AHnung, woran ich das Geschlecht festmachen soll - außer, wenn sie auf nem Nest sitzt und brütet - dann weiss ich, dass es eine Sie ist)
hat ein makelloses Gefieder und keine "Mangelflecken" - anders, als meine Altkrähen letztes Jahr - wobei, die konnte ich noch nicht fotografieren.
Sie sind zwar auch immer da, kommen aber noch nicht runter. Es gibt hier noch unendlich viele tragende Obst- und Nussbäume und die Füchse sorgen für fleischliche Kost....



Krächzi schrieb:


> Manchmal darf ein Kind ja auch noch länger bleiben, wenn es zur Verteidigung der Brut gebraucht wird



 mich würde das riesig freuen, wenn sie bleiben darf


----------



## Christine (30. Okt. 2016)

Huhu, Ich hab ja keine Ahnung von Schwalben, aber ich meine mich aus grauer Vorzeit zu erinnern, dass man Käfigvögeln einen Kalkstein oder eine Sepiaschale in den Käfig gehängt hat, damit sie den Schnabel abnutzen können.


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2016)

daran habe ich mich auch erinnert. Sie haben gestern 2 Picksteine ins Gehege bekommen - war extra abends noch mal los, bevor die Geschäfte zu machen - und sie hatten schon immer verschiedene Steine, Hölzer etc. verfügbar. Aber anders, als z.B. Willi putzt Winnie sich den Schnabel auch nicht an den Zweigen. Vielleicht ging das nicht so gut mit der Schnabelatmung und jetzt ist der Schnabel zu lang? Willi hat das Problem ja nicht.


----------



## Tanny (31. Okt. 2016)

Gestern Abend habe ich meinem Tierarzt noch die Fotos gemailt mit der Frage, ob wir da irgendetwas machen können/müssen - also ob es Sinn macht, wenn ich mit Winnie in die Praxis komme.
Heute Mittag haben wir telefoniert. Mein TA meinte, das hinge davon ab, wie es genau aussieht, ob man das eventuell abschleifen könne/sollte.
Also bin ich zur Nachmittagsprechstunde in die Praxis gefahren - und war auch noch eine Stunde zu früh, weil ich die Zeitumstellung vergessen habe..
...mit anderen Worten: ich habe meinen TA aus der Mittagpause geholt.... ...er hat es glücklicherweise gelassen genommen 

Als ich Winnie aus ihrer Box geholt habe, ist sie mir erst mal entwischt und drehte Runde um Runde um Runde durch den Behandlungsraum und wollte gar nicht wieder aufhören  Ihre Flugfähigkeiten haben sich wirklich deutlich verbessert 
Als ich sie schließlich wieder hatte, konnte mein TA sich das genau anschauen. Was nun wirklich die Ursache ist, lässt sich so nicht genau sagen.
So etwas kann kommen durch Ernährungsmängel (alt oder neu), durch eine alte Verletzung, eine genetische Geschichte und ich glaube, er hatte noch ein oder zwei Sachen gesagt - ach ja, Lichtmangel und Kalziummangel
Aktuelle Ernährungsmängel hielt er eigentlich für unwahrscheinlich, da Willi ja in jeder Hinsicht top ist und weil Winnie sich eigentlich kontinuierlich bergauf entwickelt.
Lichtmangel und als Folge daraus Vitaminmangel hat er auch für unwahrscheinlich gehalten, nachdem ich erzählt hatte, welche Licht-Optionen Winnie hat.Kalziummangel ist angesichts der Fütterung auch nicht wirklich wahrscheinlich. 
Was es von den anderen Sachen ggf. war, kann man aber nicht genau sagen.
Auf jeden Fall konnte man deutlich sehen, dass der Oberschnabel an der Spitze anfing, eine leichte Drehung zu machen und der Unterschnabel sich entgegengesetzt weg bog.

Mein TA meinte, man könne ein kleines Stück - also die gebogene Spitze weg nehmen - ich müsse aber damit rechnen, dass es evtl. blutet.
Er hat dann vorsichtig die kleine Spitze abgeknipst - und - nichts blutete. Winnie hat nicht einmal mit der Wimper gezuckt.
Diese Spitze war wirklich nur totes Schnabelhorn. Kaum war die Spitze weg, richtete der Unterschnabel sich fast vollständig korrekt unter dem Oberschnabel aus - er war nur noch ein mü seitlich verschoben - was sich aber bis wir zu Hause waren auch behoben hat  Also es war schon gut, dass das gemacht wurde 

Als ich zu Hause an kam, wurden wir stürmisch von Willi begrüsst und Winnie ist mit einem empörten Schimpfer aus der Box geflogen.
Dann gab es ein großes Begrüssungsgepiepse zwischen den beiden und anschließend sind sie erstmal zusammen baden gegangen 
Danach sass Winnie bestimmt eine viertel Stunde auf dem unteren Zweig, putzte und schüttelte ausgiebig ihr Gefieder und begann Ihren Schnabel am Sitzzweig zu "wetzen."
Das habe ich bei ihr nur sehr selten und halbherzig gesehen - im Gegensatz zu Willi, der das regelmässig macht. Vielleicht ging es mit dem schiefen Schnabel nicht.
Jetzt ist jedenfalls alles Bestens 

Hier die Fotos:
Winnie und Willi heute Morgen (Willi am Teich, Winnie im Gehegeeingang) und Winnie nachdem wir zurück waren:


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2016)

Mal wieder eine schöne Frühstückslektüre, Danke


----------



## Tanny (3. Nov. 2016)

Winnie und Willi sind richtig gut drauf 

Heute hatten wir mal wieder strahlenden Sonnenschein, der natürlich auch zum Fenster rein schien und die zwei haben das so richtig, richtig genossen - das ist eben doch noch etwas anderes, als ihr Kunst-Sonnenlicht 

                       

Winnie hat heute "der Hafer gestochen": Sie hat ständig in der kleinen Badewanne geplantscht, ist dann patschnass durch meine Küche gekreiselt, bis alle Wassertropfen aus ihrem Gefieder sauber über mich und die Schränke verteilt waren und wenn kein Wasser mehr zu verspritzen war, dann hat sie mal eben Zwischenstation an der Badewanne gemacht und "aufgetankt" 

Der Miniteich im Gehege macht sich erstaunlich gut. Die Wasserpflanzen fangen sogar an zu spriessen!
Allerdings muss ich täglich einen TWW machen - 1 Liter raus, 1 Liter rein - sonst fängt das Wasser an, ziemlich muffig zu riechen.
Ich glaube aber, dass sich das noch legen wird. Das kommt vermute ich in erster Linie aus den Wurzelballen der Pflanzen.

       

Ich habe sie zwar vorm Einsetzen von allem überflüssigen Schlamm und Dreck befreit und abgespült, trotzdem ist natürlich einiges verblieben - und da das ja die letzten Restposten waren, werden die armen Pflanzen den ganzen Sommer im Sortiment in den Plastiktöpfen vor sich hin gesiecht haben. Das stank schon, als ich sie aus dem Topf holte. Aber im Mini scheinen sie sich gut zu erholen 

Dann habe ich mir noch ganz einfache, billige Hygrometer/Thermometer aus dem Baumarkt besorgt (hätte ich mal gleich machen sollen).
Weniger, weil ich es wegen der Schwalben brauche - denen geht es gut und das Klima scheint für sie perfekt zu sein - sondern eher, weil mich interessiert, wie Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit innerhalb und außerhalb des Geheges, oben am Fenster (wo Willi meistens sitzt) und unten am Boden, wo Winnie oft unterwegs ist, sind.

     
Last not least habe ich jetzt eine absolut einfache, funktionierende und nicht stinkende Fliegenzucht entwickelt 

Dank Totto s Anregung mit den __ Pinkies, brauche ich ja diese stinkenden Zuchtansätze nicht mehr.

Ich habe jetzt einfach Pinkies geholt und diese bis zum Verpuppen in ein Sprossenglas gefüllt. Das geht absolut super, denn das Glas hat ja ein sehr feines Gitter, was die Sache ausbruchsicher macht und eine gute Belüftung gewährleistet. Dazu gab es dann als Futter noch Weizenkleie und 6 Korn Flocken.

 

Wenn sich die Pinkies verpuppt haben, gehen die Puppen in ein Nachbarglas, in dem ein feuchter Schwamm liegt (damit sie nicht austrocknen) und als Startfutter, wenn die ersten __ Fliegen schlüpfen ein paar Getreideflocken, etwas Zucker und eine Rosine. Statt Deckel kommt ein Nylonstrumpf auf das Glas, der oben mit so einer Plastiktütenklemme zugemacht und darüber abgeschnitten ist und dann  mit einer Wäscheklammer an einer Bistrogardinenstange befestigt wird.

     

Wenn die ersten Fliegen schlüpfen, hänge ich in das Glas noch eine Futterschale rein, wo zusätzlich etwas Wasser (mit Schwamm gegen Ertrinken), etwas Eintopf (von den Hunden), Honig und Flocken sowie Mineral/Vitaminpulver für insektenfressende Vögel (Nektron I) drin ist. Der Nylonstrumpf wird dann wieder darüber gezogen.

 

Nachdem die Fliegen geschlüpft sind, gehen sie hoch in die Futterschale und klettern dann oben und unten rum.
Wenn ich jetzt welche entnehmen will, nehme ich einfach eine 2. Tütenklammer, dunkel das Glas unten ab, warte, bis die Anzahl Fliegen, die ich haben will nach oben (zum Licht) in den Strumpf gelaufen ist, klemme unterhalb den Strumpf ab, öffne ihn oben und kann nun die Fliegen einzeln lebend mit der Pinzette entnehmen und direkt verfüttern.
Winnie und Willi sind begeistert! ....und ich auch, weil es einfach ist 

Ich habe jetzt 3 Gläser mit unterschiedlich alten Larven im Ansatz - wenn es sich alles so entwickelt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, kann ich künftig täglich den beiden ein paar lebende Fliegen als Ergänzung zum anderen Futter bieten 

Ansonsten hole ich im Moment noch täglich alle möglichen, mit Blattläusen und Co besetzten Blätter rein, die mit Begeisterung "abgeweidet" werden


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Nov. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich täglich einen TWW machen - 1 Liter raus, 1 Liter rein - sonst fängt das Wasser an, ziemlich muffig zu riechen.


Noch ein paar Wasserflöhe zu setzen, die Filtern die Bakterien raus. Vielleicht findest du noch einige wenige in deinen Teichen.


----------



## misudapi (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,

was du alles mit den Beiden anstellst, einfach super.

Eins weiß ich mit Gewißheit, Winnie würde ohne dich in der Natur überhaupt keine Chance gehabt haben, wäre mit Sicheheit nicht mehr.
Ich finde deine "__ Fliegen-Zucht-Aktion" einfach genial wenn es funktioniert, haben die zwei zwischendurch frische "Schwalben-Steak"


Gruß Susanne


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2016)

Achtung: Hühnergrippe-Alarm in Schleswig Holstein: Sofortige Stallpflicht ausgerufen
Weitere Informationen: ZEIT online, SHZ.de, - defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## Tanny (8. Nov. 2016)

meine Schwalben sind aufgestallt im Esszimmer ...und die eine ist ja gar kein Vogel - sie kann ja nicht __ fliegen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2016)

Lach! Dann ist ja alles paletti.


----------



## troll20 (28. Dez. 2016)

Na ihr da oben, ich hoffe mal ihr habt die Sturm reichen Tage gut überstanden?
Gibt es denn noch ein Jahresabschlussbericht 2016????


----------



## Tanny (28. Dez. 2016)

hallo Rene, 
 ja, alles gut überstanden - sowie ich Zeit habe, werde ich noch die riesige Pappel einstellen, die vorletzte Nacht zu Boden ging auf meiner Koppel. 
Winnie und Willi geht es hervorragend - ich werde Euch im neuen Jahr einen ausführlichen Bericht - auch rückwirkend einstellen. 
Zur Zeit ruht dieses Thema, denn "ganz offiziell" habe ich die zwei bereits Anfang November abgegeben an jemanden, der keine Hühner hält und nicht täglich damit rechnen muss, dass ein Tötungskommando vor der Tür steht, was alles umbringt, was Federn hat. 
Ich habe mich nicht so intensiv um die zwei gekümmert, damit irgendein unsinniges Gesetz ihren sinnlosen Tod beschliesst...... 
Insofern __ fliegen und hüpfen die zwei bis zum Ende der Seuche "unter dem Radar"  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> der keine Hühner hält und nicht täglich damit rechnen muss, dass ein Tötungskommando vor der Tür steht, was alles umbringt, was Federn hat.


Kirstin, 
manche Menschen haben eben wirklich nur den Kopf zum Haare schneiden !


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
auch wenn jetzt überall in der Republik die Aufstallpflichten gelockert werden, Schleswig Holstein ist das sturste Bundesland - hier gilt nach wie vor landesweite Aufstallpflicht - ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen und unser (grüner!) Landwirtschaftsminister setzt dann sogar noch einen Landkreis (Ostholstein), der das Vogelgrippegeschehen mit Blick auf Tierschutz mit Verstand behandelt erpresserisch unter Druck, damit die eingenordet diesen Irrsinn mitmachen.
Egal - ich rechne nicht mehr damit, dass wir hier noch größere Aktionen zu erwarten haben. Die in meiner "Nähe" befindlichen größeren Wirtschaftsbestände sind alle weggekeult - da kann also nichts mehr kommen.
Die letzten Wochen hat mich dann auch noch die "echte Primatenpest" niedergestreckt. Gut, dass ich kein Huhn bin - dann wäre ich gekeult worden. 
Das Thema Vogelgrippe wird uns aber wohl noch die nächsten Monate/Jahre beschäftigen, da wir eine Änderung der Geflügelpestverordnung anstreben, damit uns, den Zoos, Wildparks, Wildtierauffangstationen, Tierheimen und sonstigen privaten und Freilandfederviehhaltern dieser Wahnsinn nicht jedes Jahr wieder blüht.
Die Wildvogelseiten habe ich in Sachen Geflügelpest jetzt auf ein Minimum "runtergefahren" und auf die Aktionsbündnisseite verwiesen, da ich mich auf die nächste Zöglingssaison vorbereiten muss und dann die Vogelgrippe bei mir hinten anstehen muss. Heisst aber nicht, dass ich da nicht weiter mit am Ball bleibe 

Jetzt werde ich erstmal hier im nächsten Beitrag ein upadte bezüglich Winnie und Willi machen und dann unter neuem Titel (Zöglinge 2017) weiter berichten - vorausgesetzt natürlich, Ihr wollt noch Berichte


----------



## troll20 (20. März 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt natürlich, Ihr wollt noch Berichte


Was für eine Frage 
Wir warten doch schon sehnsüchtig auf Neuigkeiten 
Ich setze mich mal auf die Bank und warte was da kommt.


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Also - Zusammenfassung zu Winni und Willi:
Im Dezember und Januar ging alles so seinen Lauf - den zweien ging es gut, sie begannen zu mausern und hatten ihren Rythmus gefunden.
Die Ernährung klappte offensichtlich klasse, denn es zeigten sich keinerlei Mangelerscheinungen oder sonstige Probleme.
Beide Schwalben sind scheu geblieben.
Winnie sass zwar immer auf dem Rechner oder meiner Schulter, aber wenn ich die Hand auch nur ein wenig in ihre Richtung bewegte, war sie weg 
So soll es sein.
Winnie nutzt schon die ganze Zeit die gesamte Wohnung (ca 120 qm) und fliegt viel und gerne durch alle Räume - entsprechend geübt ist sie mit dem manövrieren
Ihre Aufenthaltsplätze sind bevorzugt die Fernsehantenne, ein Kleiderhaken an der Wand, der PC, meine Schulter.
Entsprechend sind all die Plätze in meiner Küche mit Küchenpapier unterlegt, denn Schwalben haben eine extrem gute Verdauung 

Willi blieb extrem scheu. Man merkte, dass er die Wildnis bereits kannte.
Wenn ich das Gehege sauber machen wollte, musste ich ihn ganz raus nehmen und ins Flexarium umsetzen, da jede Bewegung in seiner Nähe grossen Stress auslöste - obwohl er sonst einen absolut entspannten Eindruck machte.
Entsprechend bemühte ich mich alles so zu handhaben, dass ich nur einmal die Woche wirklich grundrein machen musste und ansonsten nur schnell Küchenpapier von den hauptklos auswechseln konnte.
Sein Tagesablauf war immer derselbe:
morgens, wenn ich das Badewasser erneuerte und zum ersten Mal Futter hinstellte, kletterte er von seinem Holzscheit unter der Wärmeplatte Richtung Futter, frühstückte, hockte sich ein viertel Stündchen auf einen der Zweige, dann kletterte er zur Badewanne/Tränke, nahm ein ausgiebiges Bad und dann ging es entweder zurück unter die Wärmeplatte oder auf einen der Sitzzweige am Fenster.
Da schaute er dann den Wildvögel an der Futterstelle zu und ab und an besuchte Winnie ihn und die zwei haben sich angegiftet.
So richtig grün sind die zwei sich nie geworden - ich glaube, sie waren gleichgeschlechtlich.

Es war Anfang Februar, als ich mal wieder richtig sauber machen musste. Da ich Willi zum Umsetzen dann in die Hand nehmen musste, nutzte ich auch
immer gleich die Gelegenheit, seinen verletzten Flügel zu kontrollieren. (die Wunde war verheilt und blutete auch nicht mehr).
Da die zwei jetzt in der Mauser waren, konnte ich sehen, dass Willi überall Federn schiebt - nur nicht in dem halben cm Bereich am Flügel, wo die Verletzung war 

Für mich war es an dem Tag eindeutig: er würde dort auch niemals wieder Federn bekommen.
Es sah ganz so aus, als ob die Katze leider eine zu tiefe Wunde gerissen hatte und die Federwurzeln weg waren 
Da eine Schwalbe mit den filigranen Beinen unmöglich ein komplettes Leben als Fussgänger fristen kann - das würden die Gelenke auf Dauer gar nicht aushalten - Willis Gelenken konnte ich auch ansehen, wie belastend das für ihn war, obwohl ich durch unterschiedlich dicke Sitzzweige schon versucht habe, so viel Abwechselung wie möglich für die Füsse und Beine zu schaffen - entschied ich an jenem Morgen, am Ende der Woche nochmal mit Willi zu meinem Tierarzt zu fahren, um meinen Verdacht bestätigen zu lassen.
Wenn mein Tierarzt das genau so sehen würde, würden wir wohl eine ENtscheidung treffen müssen, Ihn zu erlösen........das lag mir sehr schwer auf der Seele...

Am nächsten Morgen war alles wie immer - ich wurde fröhlich von Winnie und Willi begrüsst und sie fielen wie immer über ihr Frühstück her.
Während ich den Kaffee nach draussen auf die Diele brachte, sah ich noch im Augenwinkel, wie Willi wie jeden Morgen Richtung Badewanne ging.

Als ich eine Stunde später vom Kaffee wieder rein kam, fiel mir auf, dass Winnie ziemlich aufgeregt hin und herflog - das war eigentlich nicht ihre Hauptflugzeit.

Als ich dann ins Gehege schaute, lag Willi dort tot auf halbem Weg von der Badewanne zur Wärmeplatte 

Es war nichts zu erkennen - er war nicht verletzt, er wirkte nicht gestresst - irgendwie wie "eingeschlafen".

Nach dem ersten Schreck war ich erleichtert!
Ich vermute, dass Willi einfach ein Kreislaufversagen hatte - er hat mir eine sehr schwere Entscheidung abgenommen.
Und da ich mir ziemlich sicher war, dass mein Tierarzt meinen Verdacht bestätigt hätte, hat Willi selbst vorweg genommen, was ich sonst vermutlich entschieden hätte.

Es wäre das erste Mal gewesen, dass ich bei einem eigentlich lebensfrohen Tier eine derartige Entscheidung hätte treffen müssen.

Ich hätte Willi sehr gewüncht, dass er wieder Federn bekommt und im Frühjahr wieder __ fliegen kann.
Da das aber so nicht sein sollte, ist dieser Weg denke ich der Beste für ihn gewesen.

Winnie ging  es weiterhin blendend. Sie hat irgendwie nicht eine Minute getrauert - insofern: das verhältnis der zwei war offensichtlich nie dicke.
.
Leider hat sie nach wie vor den Kreuzschnabel. Da werden wir auch nichts dran machen können.
Ich hoffe, dass der Schnabel ihre Gefiederpflege nicht beeinträchtigt. Futtern geht und auch sonst scheint der Schnabel für sie normal zu sein.
Sowie es noch etwas wärmer ist, werde ich mit ihr auf der Diele (700 qm) noch etwas intensiver fliegen üben und sie wird lernen,
wie sie von der Diele wieder in die Wohnung kommt.
Da die anderen Schwalben, wenn sie zurück kommen, sie zunächst jagen werden, muss sie genau wissen, wohin sie flüchten kann.

Wenn sie das kann und dann die anderen kommen, hoffe ich, dass die anderen sie mit raus nehmen und ihr die weite Welt zeigen......und dann schauen
wir mal, wie Winnie sich dann weiter entwickelt 

Vorletzten Freitag war M. gerade mal wieder hier, Winnie besuchen - das ist die Frau aus Ratzeburg, die mir Winnie damals brachte.
Sie meldet sich regelmäßig und schaut immer mal rein und freut sich, dass Winnie sich so toll entwickelt 

So, jetzt gibt es hier erstmal ein paar Fotos von Winnie und Willi, dann folgt noch ein kurzer Beitrag zu Krah und dann geht in
neuem Thread Winnies und Puhs Geschichte weiter


             

Nachdem Willi verstorben war, habe ich für Winni das Gehege umgebaut und mein Fenster wieder zugänglich gemacht. Winnie braucht ja keinen "Absturzschutz" und geschlossen  war das Gehege für sie  sowieso nie gewesen


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Irgenetwas hat sich mit dem Einstellen der Fotos geändert - deswegen ist das oben irgendwie unsortiert - werde üben, damit ich es demnächst besser hinbekomme 

Nun kurzes Update zu Krah:

Krah tauchte irgendwann am frühen Winter mit meinem alten Krähenpaar und einer anderen jüngeren Rabenkrähe im Schlepptau wieder auf. Ihr Flügel hängt gar nicht mehr und ich brauchte lange, bis ich sicher war, dass Krah auch Krah ist.


Aber beim Füttern wurde es dann eindeutig: Krah und das andere Youngster werden massiv von dem alten Männchen vertrieben und haben auch gehörig Respekt.
Aber Krah traut sich bis auf 2 Meter an mich heran - alle anderen nicht.
Außerdem bleibt Krah ungerührt sitzen, wenn ich mich bewege, während die anderen sofort auffliegen.

Ca eine Woche, nachdem ich mit der regelmäßigen morgenlichen Fütterung angefangen habe, kamen manchmal bis zu 10 Rabenkrähen. Meistens aber ca 6 Stück und manchmal nur "meine" 4.

Ich habe den ganzen Winter hindurch jeden Morgen gefüttert:
ca 10 Stückchen frisches Rinderherz und Rinderleber, 10 __ Walnüsse, zwei zerhackte Meisenknödel und zwei Schaufeln Wildvogelfutter.

Das Wildvogelfutter und von allem anderen die Hälfte habe ich morgens grossflächig auf dem Trailplatz verteilt, der Rest ging in einer Schüssel auf das Garagendach (damit die Hunde nicht dran kommen).

Dann habe ich die Krahs gerufen und innerhalb von nicht einmal einer Minute __ fliegen sie alle ein - wenn sie nicht schon im Baum gegenüber der Dielentür auf mich warten.

Innerhalb weniger Minuten sind dann erstmal alle Walnüsse, Fleischstückchen und Meisenknödelbruch vom Trailplatz abtransportiert. Da es weiträumig verteilt ist, bekommen auch alle was ab 

Im Laufe des Vormittags wird dann auch alles aus der Schüssel abgeholt und sorgfältig auf der Koppel oder beim Nachbarn auf dem Rasen versteckt. (in einigen Jahren wohne ich in einem Walnusswald 

Nachmittags sitzt Krah häufiger alleine auf seinem alten Stammplatz auf dem Trailgalgen und wartet, ob ich raus komme.

Dann habe ich immer ein Ei dabei, welches ich ihm auf die Hofplatte lege.
Krah fliegt sofort hin und fällt drüber her. Natürlich bekommen es die anderen auch irgendwie immer mit und kreisen dann über uns.
Aber Krah weiss genau, solange ich da stehe, kann sie entspannt futtern.
Wenn ich mich weg bewege, sucht sie auch das Weite, weil dann die Alten sofort landen, um sich den Rest einzuverleiben.

Was mir im Laufe der Zeit aufgefallen ist: Krahs Stimme ist immer noch beschädigt.
Während die anderen laut Krächzen, bringt sie nur ein helles Fiepsen raus. Das scheint aber weder sie
noch die anderen zu stören - und ein sehr, sehr geschickter Flieger ist sie geworden!

Oft versucht das alte Männchen, ihr ihre Beute abzujagen - aber Krah ist dermassen geschickt im Ausweichen, dass das Männchen fast immer den Kürzeren zieht.

Und wenn es doch mal knapp wird, dann fliegt Krah so dicht an mir vorbei, dass ich den Luftzug spüren kann - und da traut das Männchen sich nicht hinterher 

Außerdem hat sich erstmals seit 6 Jahren (damals hatte der Sturm alle Nester aus den Bäumen geweht und die Saatkrähen sind in die Stadt umgezogen) wieder eine Saatkrähenkolonie bei mir nieder gelassen 

                   

ps. das Foto von der Krähe auf dem Roundpengitter ist Krahs Kumpel)


----------



## marcus18488 (20. März 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Sowie es noch etwas wärmer ist, werde ich mit ihr auf der Diele (700 qm) noch etwas intensiver __ fliegen üben und sie wird lernen



Aber pass auf , dass nicht du am Ende fliegen kannst und dein Piepmatz noch am Boden sitzt.


----------



## Christine (20. März 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> dann geht in
> neuem Thread Winnies und Puhs Geschichte weiter


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/zöglinge-2017.47466/


----------

